# Samsung Galaxy S3



## ITS OVER 9000!

Ill be keeping my eye on this thread. I was thinking about going in on the 10th and getting one.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Ill be keeping my eye on this thread. I was thinking about going in on the 10th and getting one.


Something to keep in mind that I found in my research: On the 10th or 11th depending on who you listen to as the in store release since both dates are floating around the net, you will only be able to get the 16GB models. If you like me wanted the 32GB model since at long last from all the reviews also floating around they finally got the camera right and you want the extra storage for pics and videos, then you'll have to order it online or wait a few more weeks I'd guess for them to get the 32's in store.


----------



## Samurai707

Just got mine set-up today, ordered it on the 2nd (actually delivered Friday). Have to say, coming from an iPhone 4 I'm already extremely happy! Today I also ordered an Otterbox (I'm really afraid to drop it, only dropped the iPhone 3-4 times over 2 years, but can't be too safe right?) that will be here around August 9th-ish... Fast, responsive, sleek, can't get enough of it! Probably gotta mess around with it a lot more to get used to some more things, first android besides my transformer prime (tf201), typing is hilariously fun too. Hope you enjoy yours when you get it!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Just got mine set-up today, ordered it on the 2nd (actually delivered Friday). Have to say, coming from an iPhone 4 I'm already extremely happy! Today I also ordered an Otterbox (I'm really afraid to drop it, only dropped the iPhone 3-4 times over 2 years, but can't be too safe right?) that will be here around August 9th-ish... Fast, responsive, sleek, can't get enough of it! Probably gotta mess around with it a lot more to get used to some more things, first android besides my transformer prime (tf201), typing is hilariously fun too. Hope you enjoy yours when you get it!


Since it will be a month before your Otterbox get to you you might be interested in this in the mean time since they are inexpensive and most would protect the phone at least to some degree against a drop.

http://www.accessorygeeks.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases.html

Also I'm very interested in the Otterbox for the S3 so when you do get your's could you let me know what you think of it? Thanks!


----------



## Marafice Eye

I switched from a BlackBerry 9780 that I loved but the S3 is a different beast all together. I've had it since the 27th of June and can barely get myself to put it down, even at work. Everything it does is just awesome. I love the screen, I love the gestures, I love the pop up video player, all of it.

I've just started tweaking with it now that I've gotten used to stock. I replaced the vanilla launcher with Nova, installed SwiftKey 3 (both are amazing), and finally rooted it the other day. I'm not sure yet about popping a custom ROM on just yet, but this thing is incredibly versatile and insanely easy to use, definitely glad I got it.

EDIT: About cases, I've been looking around for some and while I know Otterbox cases are great, their sites still says it's 'coming soon' for the S3, and I've found another I want to get, the Case-Mate POP 2. It looks like it's built well and I particularly want the integrated stand.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Cool, thanks a lot for that info marafice!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Mine should be delivered sometime around the end of my class later in the day. I'll give my impressions sometime later tonight. I might get a case depending on what I think of it tomorrow. If so I'm looking at a diztronics TPU case.


----------



## Jeffaruni

Hey guys,

After having mine for a couple of weeks and yes I will be talking from the British terms here, I found it an awesome phone, it does everything snappy and unlike compared to my LG Optimus 2X, I have no issue running ICS...
It's lovely to use and I do prefer the screen on it to my old SII as well, it just feels more detailed and smarter to look at but that may just be me being a toff

Bung a load of apps on there, Mass Effect, N.O.V.A and you'll be happy wherever you are...

It's a gorgeous phone, it's popular and it's android, so there is going to be absolutely LOADS of things you can do to this phone to make it truly unique to yourself as well - if you so desired -

I've put EZ Launcher on mine, downloaded Mass Effect and Final Fantasy III and now my girlfriend fears she has lost me...


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I switched from a BlackBerry 9780 that I loved but the S3 is a different beast all together. I've had it since the 27th of June and can barely get myself to put it down, even at work. Everything it does is just awesome. I love the screen, I love the gestures, I love the pop up video player, all of it.
> I've just started tweaking with it now that I've gotten used to stock. I replaced the vanilla launcher with Nova, installed SwiftKey 3 (both are amazing), and finally rooted it the other day. I'm not sure yet about popping a custom ROM on just yet, but this thing is incredibly versatile and insanely easy to use, definitely glad I got it.
> EDIT: About cases, I've been looking around for some and while I know Otterbox cases are great, their sites still says it's 'coming soon' for the S3, and I've found another I want to get, the Case-Mate POP 2. It looks like it's built well and I particularly want the integrated stand.
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.


Here is a link to the Case Mate site for the case that Mararfice Eye talks about:
http://www.case-mate.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-Cases/Case-Mate-Samsung-Galaxy-S3-Pop-with-Stand-Cases.asp

Here is also a link the the Otterbox Galaxy S3 webpage, the Commuter Series is available but the other 2 do say coming soon:
http://www.otterbox.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases,default,sc.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Mine should be delivered sometime around the end of my class later in the day. I'll give my impressions sometime later tonight. I might get a case depending on what I think of it tomorrow. If so I'm looking at a diztronics TPU case.


I have a simple TPU case on my Droid X that I've had since day one, it was being sold right there in the Verizon store and I've loved it. It has softened the fall the few times that I've droped it and kept it from getting scratched, I really love that because of the way that it fits over the front of the phone that it creates a little lip so if you set it down on the screen the screen isn't actually touching the surface you set it on. As for me I have already ordered another TPU case for my S3 from Accessorygeeks.com site that I linked in my original post should be here today which will give me my fist true idea of the size of the phone









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffaruni*
> 
> Hey guys,
> After having mine for a couple of weeks and yes I will be talking from the British terms here, I found it an awesome phone, it does everything snappy and unlike compared to my LG Optimus 2X, I have no issue running ICS...
> It's lovely to use and I do prefer the screen on it to my old SII as well, it just feels more detailed and smarter to look at but that may just be me being a toff
> Bung a load of apps on there, Mass Effect, N.O.V.A and you'll be happy wherever you are...
> It's a gorgeous phone, it's popular and it's android, so there is going to be absolutely LOADS of things you can do to this phone to make it truly unique to yourself as well - if you so desired -
> I've put EZ Launcher on mine, downloaded Mass Effect and Final Fantasy III and now my girlfriend fears she has lost me...


I so happy to be hearing from others that have upgraded from other droid phones that were considered to be decent and to hear that they love the S3, makes me feel like maybe my money was well spent


----------



## Axon14

If anyone has an experience with the AT&T Galaxy SE LTE performance in NYC (or anywhere in the U.S.), please share. Also, my GF is heading to London for a year in September. If I got her a Galaxy S3, would it be usable internationally?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> If anyone has an experience with the AT&T Galaxy SE LTE performance in NYC (or anywhere in the U.S.), please share. Also, my GF is heading to London for a year in September. If I got her a Galaxy S3, would it be usable internationally?


I have not seen anything in my research that says that it is a world phone but I'll look into it and see what I can find.

Edit:

So far all I find is an article that says that the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a world roaming feature that would allow it to be used overseas, now this makes me wonder what the charges would be? I bet that would totally dependent on the carrier.


----------



## TecnoViking

Heyy,

I acquired the S3 on friday!

I find the phone operates without any sticking, crashing or anything of that nature. It has handled all processes and applications perfectly.

The camera is extremely good, from taking portraites / landscapes through to macro shots.

The screen is amazing and is a viewing pleasure.

I have 10mb wireless internet at home and the phone connects consistently shows at at 5mb download and 1mb upoad with speed test.

The phone is surprisingly light given the dimensions, its typically the first comment I get when a friend takes a look.

I am using the phone quite heavily on the wireless at the moment while I gather the applications I want, the battery life exceeds my expectations.

Albeit not the most technical of reviews however a positive review nonetheless









Note: the above comments are whilst the phone is in use on auto brightness and battery saving mode.

With reference to cases; as the screen has a large surface area I opted for something that covers the screen and a screen protector. (I also dont have insurance).

Cases / Accessories I bought:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0080SYG18/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0082AXUWA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003HIWHN0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00835GSB4/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00

Have Fun


----------



## MRHANDS

I'm due for my upgrade tomorrow with verizon. Had plans to get the Incredible 4g but now that I see this phone being offered for the same price, i'd be stupid not to get it. Thanks OP for bringing this phone to my attention. I just hope it's available instore tomorrow


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I have not seen anything in my research that says that it is a world phone but I'll look into it and see what I can find.


Same here. I could, however, pick her up the international edition, yes? Do you happen to know what is generally considered the best cellular carrier for London?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Same here. I could, however, pick her up the international edition, yes? Do you happen to know what is generally considered the best cellular carrier for London?


Added this as an edit to your above question:
So far all I find is an article that says that the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a world roaming feature that would allow it to be used overseas, now this makes me wonder what the charges would be? I bet that would totally dependent on the carrier.

As for the best carrier in London as the only 2 places outside the US I've ever gone were both still on the North American continent I'd have no clue LoL







I believe that Vodafone is still over in Europe somewhere. They are the company that bought out or merged with AirTouch to form Verizon in 2000, but I believe that they still operate over in Europe.


----------



## Crooksy

I got mine here in the UK a few weeks ago and love it!

I know the version the US will be receiving is slightly different but i'm sure you'll be very happy with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I have not seen anything in my research that says that it is a world phone but I'll look into it and see what I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I could, however, pick her up the international edition, yes? Do you happen to know what is generally considered the best cellular carrier for London?
Click to expand...

The bigger carriers in the UK are Vodafone, O2 and Orange. These are generally considered the better carriers although I know people who are using a few others with no problems. All of these offer exclusive benefits too, Vodafone for example offer the chance to win free tickets to music festivals and F1 races whilst Orange offers free cinema tickets on certain days of the week.

Hope this information helps somewhat.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> I got mine here in the UK a few weeks ago and love it!
> I know the version the US will be receiving is slightly different but i'm sure you'll be very happy with it.


As I understand it there are 3 differences between the international version and the US version

1: The Processor, the international version got Samsung's own 4 core while the US version gets a Snapdragon S4 dual core. This is due to LTE network radios having issues with 4 core processors.

2: Memory, the international version only gets 1 Gig while the US version gets 2 Gigs.

3: The Network radios because obviously the US versions will need LTE radios.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> I got mine here in the UK a few weeks ago and love it!
> I know the version the US will be receiving is slightly different but i'm sure you'll be very happy with it.
> The bigger carriers in the UK are Vodafone, O2 and Orange. These are generally considered the better carriers although I know people who are using a few others with no problems. All of these offer exclusive benefits too, Vodafone for example offer the chance to win free tickets to music festivals and F1 races whilst Orange offers free cinema tickets on certain days of the week.
> Hope this information helps somewhat.


Thanks for this info. Is there a 4g LTE equivalent out there in the UK? Or is the Galaxy S3 only 3g? Basically, I need to get her a phone that can operate in the US and the UK; I assume she will have to swap SIM cards, but she's okay with that. My hope is that I can get her the international edition of the S3 and have her swap the SIM cards out depending on where she is.


----------



## WeirdHarold

I think that if I were you I'd call your carrier here in the US and ask them that if you were to need to use the phone overseas could it be used with a network carrier over there with a simcard replacement.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I think that if I were you I'd call your carrier here in the US and ask them that if you were to need to use the phone overseas could it be used with a network carrier over there with a simcard replacement.


Yeah, I'll give that a shot. Hopefully they don't "frown" on such practices.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Yeah, I'll give that a shot. Hopefully they don't "frown" on such practices.


well, I'm sure with the number of military that they have provided phones for that have suddenly been transferred overseas this has come up before.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> well, I'm sure with the number of military that they have provided phones for that have suddenly been transferred overseas this has come up before.


Good point.


----------



## ipod4ever

I am on Sprint and I got my S3 on the 1st I believe, I upgraded from a EVO3d and wow what a upgrade, the screen is nice, the battery life is great. Rooted my phone the first day I got it and flashed a rom a few days later.









To bad verizon had to be dumb and lock down the phone and made unnecessary changes to it.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*
> 
> I am on Sprint and I got my S3 on the 1st I believe, I upgraded from a EVO3d and wow what a upgrade, the screen is nice, the battery life is great. Rooted my phone the first day I got it and flashed a rom a few days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad verizon had to be dumb and lock down the phone and made unnecessary changes to it.


Yeah it does suck that Verizon has decided to lock the Bootloader but I saw on one of the Droid forums that they've already found a way around this and someone has now rooted and flashed one of the Verizon S3's. I imagine that as time goes by and more and more people start to demand devices to remain unlocked in this manner that it will become more and more common. We will probably even start to see more and more devices come pre-rooted, similar to the computer world demanding that CPU's remaining unlocked as overclocking became more and more common.

Here is the link to the forum :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756885

As for me I've never reached a point that I felt I wanted to or needed to root my Droid X until very recently when I started to really wish it was faster. But since I ordered the S3 I'm not really all that worried about it anymore, as for the S3 if it runs good and does all that I want it to as is I won't really be all that worried about rooting it either. Now with that said I'm happy to know that someone out there that is far smarter than me has figured out a way around Verizon's greedy ways.


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Yeah it does suck that Verizon has decided to lock the Bootloader but I saw on one of the Droid forums that they've already found a way around this and someone has now rooted and flashed one of the Verizon S3's. I imagine that as time goes by and more and more people start to demand devices to remain unlocked in this manner that it will become more and more common. We will probably even start to see more and more devices come pre-rooted, similar to the computer world demanding that CPU's remaining unlocked as overclocking became more and more common.
> Here is the link to the forum :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756885
> As for me I've never reached a point that I felt I wanted to or needed to root my Droid X until very recently when I started to really wish it was faster. But since I ordered the S3 I'm not really all that worried about it anymore, as for the S3 if it runs good and does all that I want it to as is I won't really be all that worried about rooting it either. Now with that said I'm happy to know that someone out there that is far smarter than me has figured out a way around Verizon's greedy ways.


Yea I saw they got around it already, as far as stock it is decent, I havent had any issues, im just a flashaholic lol


----------



## iCrap

I have had my S3 since june 20th. Loving it so far. I got the Incipio NGP case, and a screen protector on mine.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I have had my S3 since june 20th. Loving it so far. I got the Incipio NGP case, and a screen protector on mine.


You know I've never used a screen protector, the people at Verizon talked me into buying them on the first touch screen phone that I ever bought the LG Voyager but I couldn't manage to get it on without leaving bubbles so took it off and I've never looked back and never had one noticeable scratch on any on my screens.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Had mine since the beginning of June. Came from an iPhone 4 and this thing destroys it BUT it has a few problems. It randomly reboots itself when I open an app and then continues to work for a bit then reboots again. It's not a memory problem because I always clear inactive apps and free ram. I'm thinking that it is 2 apps conflicting with each other that causes it. I also seem to type more errors on this phone but that might just be me. Apart from these problems I am more than happy with it.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Had mine since the beginning of June. Came from an iPhone 4 and this thing destroys it BUT it has a few problems. It randomly reboots itself when I open an app and then continues to work for a bit then reboots again. It's not a memory problem because I always clear inactive apps and free ram. I'm thinking that it is 2 apps conflicting with each other that causes it. I also seem to type more errors on this phone but that might just be me. Apart from these problems I am more than happy with it.


That's gotta be a conflicting app or something, I've never had mine randomly reboot. As for your typing errors, seriously invest the 5 bucks in SwiftKey 3. Or give it a try on the free version first. Amazing kb. I have it set to Precise mode and 99% of the time it fixes all my mistakes and knows exactly what word I was going to type next..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Had mine since the beginning of June. Came from an iPhone 4 and this thing destroys it BUT it has a few problems. It randomly reboots itself when I open an app and then continues to work for a bit then reboots again. It's not a memory problem because I always clear inactive apps and free ram. I'm thinking that it is 2 apps conflicting with each other that causes it. I also seem to type more errors on this phone but that might just be me. Apart from these problems I am more than happy with it.


I've now had 2 android phones both Motorola, the original droid and now the droid X every time I've run into little glitches such as you mentioned I would finally get frustrated and do a hard reset on the phone and problem solved. My best guess is that sometimes when the OS is loaded that it doesn't load exactly right and it causes issues. Now your problem if it starts to get worse I'd take it in cause it could be an overheating CPU that causes a random reboot, and this being such a new device some are bound to have some issues. But I've not seen a huge number of reports of major issues leading to regret my decision to have ordered one. Thanks for letting us all know of your experiences with you S3


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> That's gotta be a conflicting app or something, I've never had mine randomly reboot. As for your typing errors, seriously invest the 5 bucks in SwiftKey 3. Or give it a try on the free version first. Amazing kb. I have it set to Precise mode and 99% of the time it fixes all my mistakes and knows exactly what word I was going to type next..
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.


I forget , I bought a keyboard a couple of years ago for use on an HTC droid Eris that I had to put up with shortly when the screen cracked on my Moto Droid (insurance replacement) I wonder what it was LoL


----------



## Blazing angel

Just a question, is this phone a dual core in North America?


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*
> 
> Just a question, is this phone a dual core in North America?


The international variant uses the quad core based on the A9 architecture, the American version uses the dual core S4 I believe. Mainly due to LTE issues. I'm not a US resident so I don't actually know for certain, but I'm sure I read that somewhere.

EDIT: A quick look on Samsung's website concurs with this.


----------



## Axon14

I checked out a floor model at AT&t today. Awesome looking phone. While I will admit I think the HTC One X has a slightly better screen (mostly because it was a little brighter - yes i had maxed the brightness), the difference between 4.7" and 4.8" is actually noticeable.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*
> 
> Just a question, is this phone a dual core in North America?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> The international variant uses the quad core based on the A9 architecture, the American version uses the dual core S4 I believe. Mainly due to LTE issues. I'm not a US resident so I don't actually know for certain, but I'm sure I read that somewhere.
> EDIT: A quick look on Samsung's website concurs with this.


Yes the International version has a Quad core that is made by Samsung based on the Cortex A9, but due to issues that the LTE network radios are having with Quad core processors the US version is based off of a Dual core Snapdragon S4. However to compensate us for the smaller processor the US version also comes with 2 Gigs of memory vs. the international versions 1 Gig.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> I checked out a floor model at AT&t today. Awesome looking phone. While I will admit I think the HTC One X has a slightly better screen (mostly because it was a little brighter - yes i had maxed the brightness), the difference between 4.7" and 4.8" is actually noticeable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*
> 
> Just a question, is this phone a dual core in North America?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> The international variant uses the quad core based on the A9 architecture, the American version uses the dual core S4 I believe. Mainly due to LTE issues. I'm not a US resident so I don't actually know for certain, but I'm sure I read that somewhere.
> EDIT: A quick look on Samsung's website concurs with this.


The Samsung's screen maybe a bit dimmer when compared to the HTC's but this will have a plus to it cause that means that it won't use as much power. Also I'm very interested in knowing if there is a difference in the brightness of the screen when in the different mode IE: Performance vs. Energy Saver modes. I don't think the the Energy Saver mode would allow the screen brightness to go as bright because that would defeat the purpose of Energy Saver.


----------



## stargate125645

I just got mine (LTE version) and like it a lot. I cannot figure out, though, why it shows barely 1GB of RAM available after closing all the running programs when the phone has 2GB. Surely Android 4.0.4 doesn't need that much RAM to operate?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I just got mine (LTE version) and like it a lot. I cannot figure out, though, why it shows barely 1GB of RAM available after closing all the running programs when the phone has 2GB. Surely Android 4.0.4 doesn't need that much RAM to operate?


I have no clue on that one, only thing I could think of is all of the extra features that Samsung added on top of Android ICS. But if that were true then how does the International version work with it's 1 Gig of mem???


----------



## WeirdHarold

Anyway my Gel Skin case just got here, and it has at least for the first time allowed me to compare the overall size of the S3 to my current Motorola Droid X and I'm happy to see that though it is just slightly bigger it's far thinner which is AWESOME









This is the case that I ordered:
http://www.accessorygeeks.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-crystal-silicone-case-argyle-blue.html


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*
> 
> Just a question, is this phone a dual core in North America?


2x 1.5GHz Cortex-A15 is better than 4x 1.4GHz Cortex-A9 in current real-world usage.

Are there any back cover replacements out yet?

Nevermind: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=samsung+galaxy+s3+back+cover


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> 2x 1.5GHz Cortex-A15 is better than 4x 1.4GHz Cortex-A9 in current real-world usage.
> Are there any back cover replacements out yet?


Yep all of the benchmarks that I've seen show that the Dual Core US version is running much fast than the Quad Core International verions.

yes there are all kinds of battery cover replacements available.

http://sunrisecell.en.alibaba.com/product/582473680-200158502/Replacement_Color_battery_cover_For_Samsung_Galaxy_s3_i9300.html

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/for-samsung-galaxy-s3-aluminum-cover.html

There is a bunch more all I did was Google Galaxy S3 replacement batter covers!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I purchased the official samsung flip case (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Galaxy-S3-Flip-Case/dp/B0080CXR6O/ref=pd_sim_ce_10) and it is terrible. After 5 days the trim around the front of the cover started to peel off and the rubber strip that lets it open is stretched. Just thought I'd add that in case any one was looking at buying it.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> I purchased the official samsung flip case (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Galaxy-S3-Flip-Case/dp/B0080CXR6O/ref=pd_sim_ce_10) and it is terrible. After 5 days the trim around the front of the cover started to peel off and the rubber strip that lets it open is stretched. Just thought I'd add that in case any one was looking at buying it.


Yeah I personally kinda thought that it looked that well a bad idea/design when it offered it to me when I pre-ordered the S3, glad to know that I made a good choice there


----------



## stargate125645

So far I only have two "issues" aside from the previously-mentioned RAM disappearance:
* I cannot find a good case (protects all 4 edges and back of the phone) that also has a kickstand? I really like the kickstand, but the only one I've found with a kickstand doesn't protect the top and bottom edges of the phone.
* I can't find the setting that changes the swipe apps that appear on the lock screen.

Edit: Hooray for Google!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwmwTTKdiEM


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So far I only have two "issues" aside from the previously-mentioned RAM disappearance:
> * I cannot find a good case (protects all 4 edges and back of the phone) that also has a kickstand? I really like the kickstand, but the only one I've found with a kickstand doesn't protect the top and bottom edges of the phone.
> * I can't find the setting that changes the swipe apps that appear on the lock screen.
> 
> Edit: Hooray for Google!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwmwTTKdiEM


From the pictures I've seen, the Case - Mate POP 2 case does that. I plan to order it when I get my paycheck. Covers the back and four edges and has the kickstand.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So far I only have two "issues" aside from the previously-mentioned RAM disappearance:
> * I cannot find a good case (protects all 4 edges and back of the phone) that also has a kickstand? I really like the kickstand, but the only one I've found with a kickstand doesn't protect the top and bottom edges of the phone.
> * I can't find the setting that changes the swipe apps that appear on the lock screen.
> 
> Edit: Hooray for Google!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwmwTTKdiEM
> 
> 
> 
> From the pictures I've seen, the Case - Mate POP 2 case does that. I plan to order it when I get my paycheck. Covers the back and four edges and has the kickstand.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.
Click to expand...

Can you only order them through their website?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So far I only have two "issues" aside from the previously-mentioned RAM disappearance:
> * I cannot find a good case (protects all 4 edges and back of the phone) that also has a kickstand? I really like the kickstand, but the only one I've found with a kickstand doesn't protect the top and bottom edges of the phone.
> * I can't find the setting that changes the swipe apps that appear on the lock screen.
> 
> Edit: Hooray for Google!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwmwTTKdiEM
> 
> 
> 
> From the pictures I've seen, the Case - Mate POP 2 case does that. I plan to order it when I get my paycheck. Covers the back and four edges and has the kickstand.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you only order them through their website?
Click to expand...

Far as I've seen it's on Amazon as well.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So far I only have two "issues" aside from the previously-mentioned RAM disappearance:
> * I cannot find a good case (protects all 4 edges and back of the phone) that also has a kickstand? I really like the kickstand, but the only one I've found with a kickstand doesn't protect the top and bottom edges of the phone.
> * I can't find the setting that changes the swipe apps that appear on the lock screen.
> Edit: Hooray for Google!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwmwTTKdiEM


if you look at my original post I linked a couple of sites that have bunches of cases for the S3, and there a bunch that have kickstands but I'm not sure on have many edges they cover.

this case for instance from accessorygeeks.com :
http://www.accessorygeeks.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-silic-on-hard-case-stand-white-black.html


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So far I only have two "issues" aside from the previously-mentioned RAM disappearance:
> * I cannot find a good case (protects all 4 edges and back of the phone) that also has a kickstand? I really like the kickstand, but the only one I've found with a kickstand doesn't protect the top and bottom edges of the phone.
> * I can't find the setting that changes the swipe apps that appear on the lock screen.
> Edit: Hooray for Google!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwmwTTKdiEM
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at my original post I linked a couple of sites that have bunches of cases for the S3, and there a bunch that have kickstands but I'm not sure on have many edges they cover.
> 
> this case for instance from accessorygeeks.com :
> http://www.accessorygeeks.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-silic-on-hard-case-stand-white-black.html
Click to expand...

My eyes glazed over and I figured the rest were reviews after the first few links. Sorry!

Edit: I've ordered the Case-Mate POP from Amazon. Expedited shipping was only $2 more so I went for it.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> My eyes glazed over and I figured the rest were reviews after the first few links. Sorry!
> Edit: I've ordered the Case-Mate POP from Amazon. Expedited shipping was only $2 more so I went for it.


I do admit there are some times when having a kickstand would be nice but since I tend to carry my phone in my pocket the slimmer the case the better for me which is why I like the Gel Skin Cases.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> My eyes glazed over and I figured the rest were reviews after the first few links. Sorry!
> Edit: I've ordered the Case-Mate POP from Amazon. Expedited shipping was only $2 more so I went for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do admit there are some times when having a kickstand would be nice but since I tend to carry my phone in my pocket the slimmer the case the better for me which is why I like the Gel Skin Cases.
Click to expand...

I'm coming from a Droid that also had a case...so this phone could come attached to another phone and still be thinner.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Well, my S3 arrived a couple of hours ago and first impressions are :::::::::::rum roll please:::::::::::::

AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Back to playing









Will post more impressions in the coming days!


----------



## Maristella

I'm still stuck with Samsung GS and I'm looking forward for an upgrade later this month. Been looking for honest reviews online about the Samsung GSIII, great share of videos. Thanks!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maristella*
> 
> I'm still stuck with Samsung GS and I'm looking forward for an upgrade later this month. Been looking for honest reviews online about the Samsung GSIII, great share of videos. Thanks!


you are most welcome


----------



## WeirdHarold

So far the only complaint that I have isn't even about the phone, it's about the Gel Skin Case that I ordered to go with it









The hole in the case for the Micro USB port / Charging port was to small to allow me to plug in the charging cable








So out came the Rotary Tool and Bam the hole is now bigger and I can charge the phone with the case on the phone


----------



## Nhb93

As stupid of a question as this might be, will be there be an abundance of custom ROMs for this device? I'm still on an OG Droid and it's between the S3 and the D4 for me, but I love the minimal additions that the OG Droid added to the interface. I'm hoping for the most streamlined interface I can have.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> As stupid of a question as this might be, will be there be an abundance of custom ROMs for this device? I'm still on an OG Droid and it's between the S3 and the D4 for me, but I love the minimal additions that the OG Droid added to the interface. I'm hoping for the most streamlined interface I can have.


I don't know what Motorola has done for the newer Droid phones, but Samsung really didn't do much but add bloatware to the Galaxy S3. It's pretty minimal. (I, too, am coming from a Droid 1.) Also, the Droid 4 would be a big step down in terms of technology.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> As stupid of a question as this might be, will be there be an abundance of custom ROMs for this device? I'm still on an OG Droid and it's between the S3 and the D4 for me, but I love the minimal additions that the OG Droid added to the interface. I'm hoping for the most streamlined interface I can have.


I'll put it this was, this is the king of smartphones right now and also the most anticipated and most pre-ordered device ever over 10 million! So I can imagine that there will be loads of options for those that will want to root and customize the heck out of it, cuttently warning for Verizon versions though: Verizon requested their version be completely locked, someone has already found a way around this and rooted it but it's of course harder to do then the other carriers versions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I don't know what Motorola has done for the newer Droid phones, but Samsung really didn't do much but add bloatware to the Galaxy S3. It's pretty minimal. (I, too, am coming from a Droid 1.) Also, the Droid 4 would be a big step down in terms of technology.


The most I've noticed it that they stuck some animations of their own in places and also the extra stuff on the pull down menu.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Ugh, not sure if i should ditch my jellybean'd galaxy nexus for an S3, only problem(for now) is Verizon's locked bootloader and knowing first hand how terrible they are at releasing updates


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Just ordered mine should be here before the weekend.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Ugh, not sure if i should ditch my jellybean'd galaxy nexus for an S3, only problem(for now) is Verizon's locked bootloader and knowing first hand how terrible they are at releasing updates


Someone has already figured out how to get around Verizon's Locked Bootloader:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756885

As far as moving from the Nexus that has already moved to Jellybean, I imagine the reason that the S3 has not yet received a Jellybean update is due to the massive demand and trying to fill the orders for them. Giving it Jellybean at the moment would not only mean an update to all of the devices that are out now it would also mean a change at the manufacturing level as well which that change would probably slow production for a bit. Considering the massive demand that would probably be a bad idea right now. Since this is Samsung's newest and greatest the odds that it will see a Jellybean update in the near future I would rate as very strong, thought that has not yet been confirmed by Samsung.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Just ordered mine should be here before the weekend.


Awesome, I'm still in total Awe of mine


----------



## Gib007

My wife and I are still loving our white SGS3s after a couple of weeks with them!








We're both rooted and running Omega 8.1 ROM, which is great. Looking forward to the Omega ROM that comes with the Jelly Bean code!


----------



## Penryn

I have both the Nexus and the S III and I must say, JB on the Nexus is amazing but I find the screen quality on the S III to be superior in color reproduction and sharpness. Otherwise, the phones feel mostly the same aside from aesthetics. Can't wait to have the new google voice search on my S III though.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I have both the Nexus and the S III and I must say, JB on the Nexus is amazing but I find the screen quality on the S III to be superior in color reproduction and sharpness. Otherwise, the phones feel mostly the same aside from aesthetics. Can't wait to have the new google voice search on my S III though.


Unfortunately, I can still tell that it is a PenTile display. I'm not sure I buy Samsung's reason for not going with an RGBRGB configuration... But it's only on situations where there is a constant background that you notice.

Does anyone know of any good games that have really good graphics, comparable to Riptide, perhaps? Riptide is getting old with only 6 courses.


----------



## Miki

I must admit, when I went to an AT&T store to observe the Galaxy S III & the One X in person, the screen on the One X looked far better from my point of view.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I must admit, when I went to an AT&T store to observe the Galaxy S III & the One X in person, the screen on the One X looked far better from my point of view.


It had better look nicer given that it's an RGBRGB display.


----------



## carterboy

me and my wife just preordered ours yesterday, all ive heard is great reviews, my boss has the galaxy II and i dropped it on her that i got her beat.. she didnt like that haha, but we both a blue and white one, with different cases, i wanna purchase a otterbox so i dont break it, anyone found one at a low cost, i didnt have time to search thru this thread just yet to see if anyone has linked one but tell me post number and ill take a look, sorry









we are also coming from the droid X and boy do i hate it, its slow as christmas, anyways whats a good retail to sell a used droid X for? a co-worker wants to buy mine,

what are some of the features you found out about the galaxy that you werent expecting? i wanna know all its secrets, ive read a couple things about it but im sure theres things that ive missed that maybe youve caught onto. let me know why you love your galaxy!

i dont think we have gotten our tracking number yet, we were told that they would ship out on the 19th tho? they are shipping out faster than that?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I must admit, when I went to an AT&T store to observe the Galaxy S III & the One X in person, the screen on the One X looked far better from my point of view.


For the most part, the HTC screen does look a lot better. You can mainly tell in photos the two screens are lightyears apart. I think the GSIII is overall very good, but the HTC One X screen is great.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I must admit, when I went to an AT&T store to observe the Galaxy S III & the One X in person, the screen on the One X looked far better from my point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part, the HTC screen does look a lot better. You can mainly tell in photos the two screens are lightyears apart. I think the GSIII is overall very good, but the HTC One X screen is great.
Click to expand...

Yeah, if I were in the market for a phone right now (which I'm not, at least for a couple-few months), I'd definitely get the One X over the Samsung Galaxy SIII for this reason alone.

I don't care if the Galaxy S III get's a slightly better quadrant score/benchmark score in general. I rock the GS II currently, and I love it. But, I'm disappoint (haha) with the pentile display.

What makes no sense to me, is why Samsung did that. Supposedly, SAMOLED+ is actually more efficient, and even better in sunlight.

Anyway, I'm not buying a phone right now anyway, and in a few months likely something new will come out. ^_^


----------



## WeirdHarold

Okay day two with the S3, Still totally in love and awe of this beast! I don't regret my decision one bit that I ordered this and would recommend it highly to anyone looking for a new phone. Since I've not had any major opportunities to play with ICS before this arrived I have to say the the interface is so much better than GB was, but for me took some getting used to. For starters took me a minute to figure out how to add a widget to my home screens, I was so used to just hitting the main menu button and tapping the add button. All in all this thing is very easy to use and it is very fast, after activation I turned on the WiFi and it took it about 5 minutes to download and install all my synced apps, and there were probably about 20 of them. Then same thing after my last hard reset on my Droid X took almost 45 minutes, so difference of night and day would be a good expression. Oh one thing I truly LOVE about Android 4.0 and up is finally I can use Chrome on my phone































































The Camera takes great pictures, they are very crisp and clear - haven't had the chance to play with the camcorder though so I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Yeah, if I were in the market for a phone right now (which I'm not, at least for a couple-few months), I'd definitely get the One X over the Samsung Galaxy SIII for this reason alone.
> I don't care if the Galaxy S III get's a slightly better quadrant score/benchmark score in general. I rock the GS II currently, and I love it. But, I'm disappoint (haha) with the pentile display.
> What makes no sense to me, is why Samsung did that. Supposedly, SAMOLED+ is actually more efficient, and even better in sunlight.
> Anyway, I'm not buying a phone right now anyway, and in a few months likely something new will come out. ^_^


While I agree, I felt the difference between the two screens was not significant. I noticed it more while browsing the web than watching a video. Both the One X and S3 have strengths and weaknesses, however.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I must admit, when I went to an AT&T store to observe the Galaxy S III & the One X in person, the screen on the One X looked far better from my point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part, the HTC screen does look a lot better. You can mainly tell in photos the two screens are lightyears apart. I think the GSIII is overall very good, but the HTC One X screen is great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if I were in the market for a phone right now (which I'm not, at least for a couple-few months), I'd definitely get the One X over the Samsung Galaxy SIII for this reason alone.
> 
> I don't care if the Galaxy S III get's a slightly better quadrant score/benchmark score in general. I rock the GS II currently, and I love it. But, I'm disappoint (haha) with the pentile display.
> 
> What makes no sense to me, is why Samsung did that. Supposedly, SAMOLED+ is actually more efficient, and even better in sunlight.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not buying a phone right now anyway, and in a few months likely something new will come out. ^_^
Click to expand...

To be fair, if you are watching videos or playing a game, the PenTile display is not going to give you a different result. Furthermore, the better battery and more efficient display on the Samsung Galaxy S3 doesn't make it as cut and dry as you (admittedly not necessarily on purpose) are implying. (Even)furthermore, the battery on the Galaxy S3 is replaceable, and you can add a memory card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Yeah, if I were in the market for a phone right now (which I'm not, at least for a couple-few months), I'd definitely get the One X over the Samsung Galaxy SIII for this reason alone.
> I don't care if the Galaxy S III get's a slightly better quadrant score/benchmark score in general. I rock the GS II currently, and I love it. But, I'm disappoint (haha) with the pentile display.
> What makes no sense to me, is why Samsung did that. Supposedly, SAMOLED+ is actually more efficient, and even better in sunlight.
> Anyway, I'm not buying a phone right now anyway, and in a few months likely something new will come out. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree, I felt the difference between the two screens was not significant. I noticed it more while browsing the web than watching a video. Both the One X and S3 have strengths and weaknesses, however.
Click to expand...

The only real "weakness" of the SGS3 is the display, and as I pointed out above it doesn't matter when watching videos or playing a game.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I wish verizon would take the "pre-order" label off of it on their site so I could buy it and charge it to my account so i dont have to wait another week.
(on verizon you cant order a preorder phone and charge it to your account, credit card only)


----------



## carterboy

get a new credit card







^^ we had to put both of ours on a card when we preordered them, still gotta wait another week before they start shipping -.-


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The only real "weakness" of the SGS3 is the display, and as I pointed out above it doesn't matter when watching videos or playing a game.


That's exactly what I said as well. Another weakness of the S3 is that it looks kinda feminine, or bad, or call it whatever negative adjective you want.









Just kidding. I just think the HTC One X ranks a tick higher in the "cool looking" area. S3 is a nice looking phone as well.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The only real "weakness" of the SGS3 is the display, and as I pointed out above it doesn't matter when watching videos or playing a game.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I said as well. Another weakness of the S3 is that it looks kinda feminine, or bad, or call it whatever negative adjective you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I just think the HTC One X ranks a tick higher in the "cool looking" area. S3 is a nice looking phone as well.
Click to expand...

It looks feminine if you get the white one. The pebble blue one has a nice brushed aluminum look.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It looks feminine if you get the white one. The pebble blue one has a nice brushed aluminum look.


I think they're both girly looking. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The only real "weakness" of the SGS3 is the display, and as I pointed out above it doesn't matter when watching videos or playing a game.


That and the HTC S/X/EVO LTE have a better camera.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The only real "weakness" of the SGS3 is the display, and as I pointed out above it doesn't matter when watching videos or playing a game.
> 
> 
> 
> That and the HTC S/X/EVO LTE have a better camera.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I forgot about that. Good call.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Personally I have only owned one HTC phone and it was the worst phone ever, granted it was the droid Eris so not in the same league as these high end beasts. But I've had several friends that have had recent high end HTC phones and they ended up ready to throw them at the wall with in a few months, but everyone that I've know that has owned the earlier Samsung products like the Galaxy S and the S2 loved them till they upgraded or I know a couple of people that still have their S2's and still love them. So even if the One X uses better screen Technology, to me that's totally drowned out but the non consumer replaceable battery and no SD card slot! In the end we all like what we like and for most of us nothing will change our minds


----------



## stargate125645

So has anyone bought the new MHL adapter for the S3? I can't seem to find it on Samsung's website - on their S2 version, which won't work.


----------



## Rightwing

Went out on my lunch break and picked up a white one,my wife got blue if that's what you want to call it.To me the blue looks lavender at times which is girly to me its also a fingerprint magnet.Like someone else said we like what we like.Messed with it at the store some, its charging right now came with about 55 % charge.Its lighting fast and my first impression is awesome ! I was all worried about the pentile screen but I don't see a problem so far ,I have had a droid x for 2 years and this is my first amoled.I for sure need to check it out more and have for a few days but so far I love it.So thin and light feeling.I will post back after a few days.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Just got mine and i absolutely love it! So smooth and the screen is gorgeous.


----------



## DzillaXx

I would have gotten the HTC ONE X personally, Its a overall better phone then the S3. I have a HTC desire and love it, Every single Samsung phone that family and friends have owned have been garbage. While the S2 and S3 are decent phones, most of their old phones were total POS, and for that vary reason I will never buy a samsung phone. HTC has been making great phones for a long time, though I would pass on any low end Android phone these days. Anything not packing ICS is not even worth the money.


----------



## ajresendez

The htc one is plagued with signal issues and even though the phone is awesome at the end of the day it's a phone and needs to be able to make phone calls.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I would have gotten the HTC ONE X personally, Its a overall better phone then the S3. I have a HTC desire and love it, Every single Samsung phone that family and friends have owned have been garbage. While the S2 and S3 are decent phones, most of their old phones were total POS, and for that vary reason I will never buy a samsung phone. HTC has been making great phones for a long time, though I would pass on any low end Android phone these days. Anything not packing ICS is not even worth the money.


They dont offer the one x through verizon, and even if they did, I still would have went with the galaxy s3. To me the phone is better looking with almost all the same features. The one x is a great phone tho, I will give it that.


----------



## stargate125645

I'm getting really pissed at Nvidia! They pay all these developers to do things that will only work on their chipsets even though technology like the Adreno 225 is more than capable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I would have gotten the HTC ONE X personally, Its a overall better phone then the S3.


Sorry, but no.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> most of their old phones were total POS, and for that vary reason I will never buy a samsung phone


Well that seems like a pretty foolish and shortsighted statement to make.


----------



## Samurai707

I've been doing a bit of reading on XDA and it seems that some people are getting cooler temps on their CPU with some custom kernels... I'm still learning about all this Android stuff coming off the iOS after 4 years... Thought I'd let you all know








Mine seems to get a little hot after messing around on it for a bit... Already rooted, just researching the different kernels for my carrier (Sprint).
Also, people found that when the CPU was OC'd to 1.82 Ghz it was benching lower results then on 1.72 Ghz (I believe those were the numbers). Just an FYI


----------



## t3lancer2006

I just switched from Verizon (Galaxy Nexus) to Sprint (Galaxy S3)today and the S3 is just so superior to the Galaxy Nexus hardware wise. The hardware is so much of an improvement that its worth the wait to get Jelly Bean.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Got my S3 today, called up to the store and on my lunch break the guy told me he had 2 left. He offered to hold it for me until I got off work at 4. Walked in, we did the setup,a nd I walked out 15-20min later with my s3 in hand and a free screen protector which is nice until i can afford my defender otterbox case.

This phone feels so great to use. Everyone was complaining about the screen but I dont see the problem, I used to have a Nexus and a Rezound and this screen is better in my eyes then both of em. Everything is very smooth and the transitions are jitter free. The camera is not too shabby and is great for someone like me who doesnt own any other camera besides the one in my phone.

Also this thing plays music pretty well, it is basically going to be my mp3 player 90% of the time and it sounds pretty good. I got the tech bite, I cant put this thing down.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Everyone was complaining about the screen but I dont see the problem, I used to have a Nexus and a Rezound and this screen is better in my eyes then both of em. Everything is very smooth and the transitions are jitter free. .


I wouldn't say its as smooth as the Nexus with Jelly Bean, but its definitely really smooth for an ICS device.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> I just switched from Verizon (Galaxy Nexus) to Sprint (Galaxy S3)today and the S3 is just so superior to the Galaxy Nexus hardware wise. The hardware is so much of an improvement that its worth the wait to get Jelly Bean.


Have you noticed it being faster for anything? It's better on paper but I want to know if there are any apps that are taking advantage of the hardware


----------



## geoxile

So how is the GPU of the Tmobile Galaxy S3?


----------



## Bielijbog

Just got back from the Verizon store with it. Was going to get the 32 GB since work is paying for it but they're on back order, so I just settled on the 16GB since I have a 32GB SD card anyways.
Love it so far. Way lighter and faster than the original Motorola Droid I've been using for the last 2-3 years.

Didn't care for any of the cases they had in store, so I'll probably order a leather one online since the otterboxes are just too chunky for me.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> So how is the GPU of the Tmobile Galaxy S3?


I believe it is the Mali-400 MP, right? Benchmarks indicate that the Adreno 225 is notably better from what I've seen (I think it was Anandtech). It's the HTC One X's Nvidia Tegra 3 that is screwing the pooch, but that's par for the course with Nvidia. They are the Apple of graphics cards.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I believe it is the Mali-400 MP, right? Benchmarks indicate that the Adreno 225 is notably better from what I've seen (I think it was Anandtech). It's the HTC One X's Nvidia Tegra 3 that is screwing the pooch, but that's par for the course with Nvidia. They are the Apple of graphics cards.


From what I've seen I thought the Tmobile S3 used the Snapdragon S4, which apparently uses the Adreno 225, but I'm not familiar with these ARM socs


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I believe it is the Mali-400 MP, right? Benchmarks indicate that the Adreno 225 is notably better from what I've seen (I think it was Anandtech). It's the HTC One X's Nvidia Tegra 3 that is screwing the pooch, but that's par for the course with Nvidia. They are the Apple of graphics cards.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen I thought the Tmobile S3 used the Snapdragon S4, which apparently uses the Adreno 225, but I'm not familiar with these ARM socs
Click to expand...

You are correct! Wikipedia had a nice comparison table but it appears to be empty now. I was thinking that all non-4G LTE carriers were using the international version but I was mistaken. (The international version has the Mali-400 MP.) The One X international version has the Tegra 3 chipset, but North America version has our Qualcomm chipset. Nvidia is buying game effects TWIMTBP-style, but none of us North American owners get to experience that since quad core phones apparently don't like 4G LTE.

Edit: Never mind. You just have to click the "show" link on the table. It's all still there.

Edit Again: Those Anandtech articles may have been comparing the Mali-400 and not the MP4 version to the Adreno 225, so it may not be better. Too many variations to keep track of.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> I wouldn't say its as smooth as the Nexus with Jelly Bean, but its definitely really smooth for an ICS device.


At least with this phone I can make phone calls, I only got rid of the Galaxy nexus because the only thing it wasnt good at was being a phone.


----------



## kcuestag

Got mine a week ago, it's my first smartphone (Coming from a Sony Ericson w810i from 2006-2007) and I love it.









At the moment I am running stock with the latest UK rom which is pretty damn good, the battery lasts a tad better than the original rom I had on the phone.









At the moment I am waiting for the so called Jelly Bean, although I am pretty much a newbie at Android so I don't know what improvements it'll bringh.

By the way, do you guys recommend me to root the phone? What are the advantages of doing so? Right now I'm on stock using latest firmware from UK and it behaves pretty damn good to me.


----------



## Strider_2001

Has it been said at all when the S3 is going to get Jelly bean?? the reason I ask is because I just received a Galaxy Nexus from Verizon as a replacement phone because I had so many issues with my Charge...At any rate I really love the Nexus, however really really want the S3...

I know the Nexus is going to be the first to get Jelly Bean so that is keeping me with the Nexus for now...Once the S3 gets Jelly Bean is prolly when I will switch over...


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Got mine a week ago, it's my first smartphone (Coming from a Sony Ericson w810i from 2006-2007) and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I am running stock with the latest UK rom which is pretty damn good, the battery lasts a tad better than the original rom I had on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I am waiting for the so called Jelly Bean, although I am pretty much a newbie at Android so I don't know what improvements it'll bringh.
> By the way, do you guys recommend me to root the phone? What are the advantages of doing so? Right now I'm on stock using latest firmware from UK and it behaves pretty damn good to me.


Have a read of this blog post of mine:

http://gibdigital.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s3.html

It's exactly what you're looking for. I also rooted my UK Samsung Galaxy S3 with that exact same method so it'll work perfectly on yours. I wrote other posts on this kind of thing, including one on using a root App (ClockWorkMod) to backup and restore your device. Also, have a look at the App "AirDroid", it's stunning. You'll need to be rooted to fix the MicroSD card issue though (of it not appearing in the App), but I also wrote a blog post for this!









After rooting, I installed Omega 8.1 ROM. It's currently on version 9.0 but they used a Singapore/Malaysia firmware on it, equivalent to 8.1's European firmware. Apparently the Omega team noticed it had slightly better battery life, hence the new version. I'm keeping 8.1 until I see something properly new, though. In either case, give Omega ROM a go - it's awesome. 8.1 and 9.0 are based on the latest firmware by Samsung, which adds quite a few things and improves other things like battery life and the modem (for signal).

Omega is also based on the original Samsung TouchWiz interface so it won't remove anything you don't already really like. The ROM also has its own "Omega Files" App (from Play Store) that allows you to download and install custom mods to the ROM, modifying the ROM exactly to your liking. It's brilliant!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> Has it been said at all when the S3 is going to get Jelly bean?? the reason I ask is because I just received a Galaxy Nexus from Verizon as a replacement phone because I had so many issues with my Charge...At any rate I really love the Nexus, however really really want the S3...
> I know the Nexus is going to be the first to get Jelly Bean so that is keeping me with the Nexus for now...Once the S3 gets Jelly Bean is prolly when I will switch over...


I read somewhere that Samsung gave the release date of the Jelly Bean update for the Galaxy S3. They said *Q4 2012*. So yeah, a few months away..
I hear CyanogenMod 10.0 ROM will be based on Jelly Bean but that ROM is also a while away. I bet Omega ROM will appear with Jelly Bean as soon as Samsung releases their own stock Jelly Bean update, but not before, since Omega base their ROM on Samsung's own.

*EDIT:* Official Omega ROM website: http://kitchen.indieroms.net/blog/
Official Omega ROM XDA Developers thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1663656


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> Has it been said at all when the S3 is going to get Jelly bean?? the reason I ask is because I just received a Galaxy Nexus from Verizon as a replacement phone because I had so many issues with my Charge...At any rate I really love the Nexus, however really really want the S3...
> I know the Nexus is going to be the first to get Jelly Bean so that is keeping me with the Nexus for now...Once the S3 gets Jelly Bean is prolly when I will switch over...


To add on to what 007 said, people on XDA were saying that the G3 won't get Jelly Bean because of the release date of the phone. Being that the phone is on back-order in most cases, especially since the 32gb editions aren't released yet (I believe). To put Jelly Bean on now would mean that Samsung would have to change the production order somewhat to send out Jelly Bean updated phones (which makes sense). Simply put, Q4 sounds like the most opportune time for it to be released, and most of the ROMs on XDA are including Jelly Bean features already. It's not that long of a wait with such a great phone anyway


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> To add on to what 007 said, people on XDA were saying that the G3 won't get Jelly Bean because of the release date of the phone. Being that the phone is on back-order in most cases, especially since the 32gb editions aren't released yet (I believe). To put Jelly Bean on now would mean that Samsung would have to change the production order somewhat to send out Jelly Bean updated phones (which makes sense). Simply put, Q4 sounds like the most opportune time for it to be released, and most of the ROMs on XDA are including Jelly Bean features already. It's not that long of a wait with such a great phone anyway


Since this thing has been butter smooth and totally stable so far for me, the only real thing I see the Jelly Bean update doing is adding features. Granted the feature that are added in jelly Bean are awesome and I'm looking forward to the update at least this awesome device will make the wait Fun


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Since this thing has been butter smooth and totally stable so far for me, the only real thing I see the Jelly Bean update doing is adding features. Granted the feature that are added in jelly Bean are awesome and I'm looking forward to the update at least this awesome device will make the wait Fun


I couldn't agree with you more : P

I rooted for the free tethering and OCing though


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more : P
> I rooted for the free tethering and OCing though


I found an app that allowed tethering without rooting on my Droid X, but since Verizon is allowing tethering now with it's share everything plans I didn't leave it on my S3 after the initial setup re-installed all of my apps.


----------



## WeirdHarold

So what I want to know is why so many people insist on comparing the S3 to the One X, granted that they both sport nearly the same hardware only major differences being the amount of Ram and the Screen Technology. But the S3 has a feature that I just can't understand how a manufacture of smartphones could even imagine leaving off a high dollar top end device like the One X and that is an SD Card slot??? I've heard some says that the camera on the One X is better than the one on the S3 and with as much room as high quality pictures take up and to make it easier to transfer those pictures to other devices and SD card would just be a no brainer. But then you add into that the fact that so many people also use their Smartphones to play music and how much room that music takes up and again why not put an SD card slot on. Now don't get me wrong from the specs the One X looks like a great device but the missing card slot reminds me too much of Apple and the control they want to have over those that own their devices.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> So what I want to know is why so many people insist on comparing the S3 to the One X, granted that they both sport nearly the same hardware only major differences being the amount of Ram and the Screen Technology. But the S3 has a feature that I just can't understand how a manufacture of smartphones could even imagine leaving off a high dollar top end device like the One X and that is an SD Card slot??? I've heard some says that the camera on the One X is better than the one on the S3 and with as much room as high quality pictures take up and to make it easier to transfer those pictures to other devices and SD card would just be a no brainer. But then you add into that the fact that so many people also use their Smartphones to play music and how much room that music takes up and again why not put an SD card slot on. Now don't get me wrong from the specs the One X looks like a great device but the missing card slot reminds me too much of Apple and the control they want to have over those that own their devices.


Because then you can guarantee more people buying the more expensive storage device, I'd assume.
Thankfully with the GS3, we also got 50gb of Dropbox room and the Slot... All my pictures upload to Dropbox on Wifi, and I have all my past music on Google music and now on Spotify... No music on my phone at all... Ever. That is, unless I'm gonna be going out of service range, just DL it for the duration of the trip haha.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Have a read of this blog post of mine:
> http://gibdigital.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s3.html
> It's exactly what you're looking for. I also rooted my UK Samsung Galaxy S3 with that exact same method so it'll work perfectly on yours. I wrote other posts on this kind of thing, including one on using a root App (ClockWorkMod) to backup and restore your device. Also, have a look at the App "AirDroid", it's stunning. You'll need to be rooted to fix the MicroSD card issue though (of it not appearing in the App), but I also wrote a blog post for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After rooting, I installed Omega 8.1 ROM. It's currently on version 9.0 but they used a Singapore/Malaysia firmware on it, equivalent to 8.1's European firmware. Apparently the Omega team noticed it had slightly better battery life, hence the new version. I'm keeping 8.1 until I see something properly new, though. In either case, give Omega ROM a go - it's awesome. 8.1 and 9.0 are based on the latest firmware by Samsung, which adds quite a few things and improves other things like battery life and the modem (for signal).
> Omega is also based on the original Samsung TouchWiz interface so it won't remove anything you don't already really like. The ROM also has its own "Omega Files" App (from Play Store) that allows you to download and install custom mods to the ROM, modifying the ROM exactly to your liking. It's brilliant!


Thanks, I'll have a look at it.


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> At least with this phone I can make phone calls, I only got rid of the Galaxy nexus because the only thing it wasnt good at was being a phone.


Haha this is so funny. Am loving my S3 here. The amount of customization Android offers is just amazing. iOS is so drab in comparison.


----------



## kcuestag

If I ended up rooting the phone, would I lose my warranty? If that's the case I think I'd rather keep it on stock.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Because then you can guarantee more people buying the more expensive storage device, I'd assume.
> Thankfully with the GS3, we also got 50gb of Dropbox room and the Slot... All my pictures upload to Dropbox on Wifi, and I have all my past music on Google music and now on Spotify... No music on my phone at all... Ever. That is, unless I'm gonna be going out of service range, just DL it for the duration of the trip haha.


I have Verizon and for some stupid reason that I can't even imagine they did away with the Dropbox deal?????


----------



## WeirdHarold

I'm so happy to see that so many people are posting how much they love their S3's


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> If I ended up rooting the phone, would I lose my warranty? If that's the case I think I'd rather keep it on stock.


You lose warranty WHILST it is rooted, in theory (depends if they check). However, unrooting is as simple as using an App called *Triangle Away* to reset the flash counter and then installing the original firmware by Samsung (downloadable easily - I have the one that came with my phone originally and the newest Samsung released). You can do the installing using your PC just like you would to root it with CF-Root. Once you unroot, which takes the whole of 3 minutes, your phone is back to exactly how you bought it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> You lose warranty WHILST it is rooted, in theory (depends if they check). However, unrooting is as simple as using an App called *Triangle Away* to reset the flash counter and then installing the original firmware by Samsung (downloadable easily - I have the one that came with my phone originally and the newest Samsung released). You can do the installing using your PC just like you would to root it with CF-Root. Once you unroot, which takes the whole of 3 minutes, your phone is back to exactly how you bought it.


Thank you, will look at it tonight.


----------



## Samurai707

Many easy how-to videos on XDA...
And WeirdHarold, try just signing into your dropbox account using your phone. Many ATT people got it even though they apparently didn't ask for it either... kinda thing.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thank you, will look at it tonight.


De nada hombre, hope it helps!








I strongly recommend rooting. Once you unlock the possibilities of all the custom ROMs and all the root Apps, you won't go back!


----------



## WeirdHarold

this would be assuming that I had a dropbox account, which I do not


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> De nada hombre, hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend rooting. Once you unlock the possibilities of all the custom ROMs and all the root Apps, you won't go back!


It's my first smartphone ever, I was nervous enough already when I updated to latest UK firmware via Odin software since that UK rom isn't available anywhere else in Europe yet, and it is pretty damn good imo, as it has better battery duration and performance!









Will look into your guide soon, just done a clean Windows 7 install.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> De nada hombre, hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend rooting. Once you unlock the possibilities of all the custom ROMs and all the root Apps, you won't go back!


By the way, I've noticed you don't mention anything of backing up the "efs" folder, I've been reading on spanish forums regarding Android and rooting the SIII and everyone says first thing is to back up the efs folder, if you don't and you lose it something goes wrong and it dissapears, you have pretty much a paper weight, is this true?

If so how do I back it up? Just connecting the phone via USB to the PC and it should be there?









Gracias!


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> this would be assuming that I had a dropbox account, which I do not


I mean, might as well make one and see what happens? free 50gb of "cloud" storage space is no joke!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It's my first smartphone ever, I was nervous enough already when I updated to latest UK firmware via Odin software since that UK rom isn't available anywhere else in Europe yet, and it is pretty damn good imo, as it has better battery duration and performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will look into your guide soon, just done a clean Windows 7 install.


Hehe, smartphones are addictive once you get into them!








The stock Samsung firmware that's classified as "latest" in Europe including the UK is currently "XXBLFB", which has a lot of improvements. Omega 8.1 is based on this firmware. The more recent Omega 9.0 uses a firmware that's slightly, slightly different to this one but based on the same improvements.

By the way, if and when you apply CF-Root, if you don't want to install any custom ROMs or you simply go back to just using "plain, old stock" with CF-Root for root access, you can still use Samsung's Over-The-Air (OTA) updates to Android. So when Samsung release the Android 4.1 Jelly Bean update for the phone, you can still apply the update as if your phone was as you bought it, without root access. However, once the update is applied, you should apply CF-Root again to ensure you regain root access. You may of course check XDA Developer "Chainfire" for updates to CF-Root in case he put in new features, new compatibility, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> By the way, I've noticed you don't mention anything of backing up the "efs" folder, I've been reading on spanish forums regarding Android and rooting the SIII and everyone says first thing is to back up the efs folder, if you don't and you lose it something goes wrong and it dissapears, you have pretty much a paper weight, is this true?
> If so how do I back it up? Just connecting the phone via USB to the PC and it should be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias!


Aha well, Samsung has been very good with the Galaxy S3. They've made rooting ultra-safe by separating the recovery partition and the kernel:

_"This root method simply installs ClockworkMod Recovery to the recovery partition and installs Superuser zip file, very safe to do. With Galaxy S2, recovery partition was part of the kernel and was a bit dangerous but with Galaxy S3, Samsung has made recovery parition separate from the kernel, making it much safer just like how Galaxy Nexus works."_

That's regarding how CF-Root works and how rooting a Samsung Galaxy S3 is very safe. In essence, CF-Root will not do much at all. It'll just install the two root Apps and grant full root access. Everything else on your phone stays exactly the same.

What I would do is apply CF-Root to root it. Once you do that, make a full backup of your device (see my guide on "backing up and restoring"). You can rename this backup something like "Stock CF-Root Rooted". Only then should you venture into custom ROMs. You need to have this backup there for two reasons:

*1.* Just in case the installation of a custom ROM doesn't seem to work as it should.
**or the much, much more likely reason**
*2.* You may not really like the custom ROM you installed.

Restoring your backup would just put your phone back to how it was exactly when you just CF-Root'ed. What I do is I keep a backup of both when I just CF-Root'ed, and another backup for when I just installed a new version of my custom ROM of choice (Omega). Those two backups are on my MicroSD card in case I ever need or want to quickly restore.


----------



## kevinf

Just got this phone and so far so good.. Wondering, why doesn't android list your phone specifications anywhere in the menus? Eg: Snapdragon S4 dual core with Adreno 225... Or am I missing something? Is there a cool app for lower level system info (eg: similar to Aida/Everest).


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I mean, might as well make one and see what happens? free 50gb of "cloud" storage space is no joke!


Yeah I tried and all I got was 2Gigs, Oh Well like you said worth a try


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> By the way, I've noticed you don't mention anything of backing up the "efs" folder, I've been reading on spanish forums regarding Android and rooting the SIII and everyone says first thing is to back up the efs folder, if you don't and you lose it something goes wrong and it dissapears, you have pretty much a paper weight, is this true?
> If so how do I back it up? Just connecting the phone via USB to the PC and it should be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias!


I've had mine rooted since day 1 and didn't back anything up. But this isn't my first time rooting and/or flashing a rom. I also have the Sprint version which is Snapdragon vs Tegra 3 over there in Europe so some things may be different besides the fact that mine is CDMA 8P.

Have fun with your new toy Kc~


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I've had mine rooted since day 1 and didn't back anything up. But this isn't my first time rooting and/or flashing a rom. I also have the Sprint version which is Snapdragon vs Tegra 3 over there in Europe so some things may be different besides the fact that mine is CDMA 8P.
> Have fun with your new toy Kc~


I heard if you lose the EFS folder (Which I think contains your phone's imei) you are literally screwed.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I've had mine rooted since day 1 and didn't back anything up. But this isn't my first time rooting and/or flashing a rom. I also have the Sprint version which is Snapdragon vs Tegra 3 over there in Europe so some things may be different besides the fact that mine is CDMA 8P.
> Have fun with your new toy Kc~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I heard if you lose the EFS folder (Which I think contains your phone's imei) you are literally screwed.


I'm not sure on this since I've never rooted before but what I think Penryn was trying to say is that the steps to rooting might be slightly different between the International and US versions of the phone due to the different network technology being used. I don't know what your networks in Europe are called but since the LTE networks are having issues with the Quad core processors out S3 hardware is even different. I do know that in the how to root stuff I've read and watched that they always said to back something up but I don't remember what they called it and I remember them saying to back it up in case you brick the phone.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I heard if you lose the EFS folder (Which I think contains your phone's imei) you are literally screwed.


I'm sure this is an issue with Samsung Galaxy S2 and a lot of other devices out there, since the kernel is not separate but on the Samsung Galaxy S3, it is. All rooting methods for the Samsung Galaxy S3 that I've seen do not even mention the "efs" folder for this reason, though I appreciate its importance!








CF-Root takes about 1 minute or 2 to do and it's perfectly safe.


----------



## b0z0

I'll be picking up mine Friday.


----------



## stargate125645

Just FYI to others lookinag at this same case (Case-Mate POP! for SGS3), it fits nicely and is easy to apply and remove. I see only two negatives:
1) The kick stand is flimsy for the weight of the phone. It still works, but any nudge or weight will make the phone wobble or rotate, and I imagine the stand is pretty easy to break. It is also not coated at the base of the stand to prevent slipping. The phone also doesn't sit flat on its back (it wobbles a bit).
2) I don't like the glossy coating of the phone. It is way too easily scratched, and came thoroughly scuffed in the packaging (I am asking for a return via Amazon as we speak).

Still, it does a better job than the case I bought through Verizon, which doesn't even protect the top and bottom edges of the phone.


----------



## Bielijbog

Finding a decent case is proving to be a pain in the ass. I can't seem to find one that isn't bulky yet actually does anything but protect the back cover from being scratched.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Finding a decent case is proving to be a pain in the ass. I can't seem to find one that isn't bulky yet actually does anything but protect the back cover from being scratched.


The one I noted above does so in my opinion, but I'm coming from an original Droid so I'm used to thick.


----------



## kevinf

what if you return the phone... do you keep the dropbox storage? Good scam way to get a free dropbox account? Wonder if its linked to phone serial... so the next guy who gets your phone is like why doesn't it work?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Just got back from the Verizon store with it. Was going to get the 32 GB since work is paying for it but they're on back order, so I just settled on the 16GB since I have a 32GB SD card anyways.
> Love it so far. Way lighter and faster than the original Motorola Droid I've been using for the last 2-3 years.
> Didn't care for any of the cases they had in store, so I'll probably order a leather one online since the otterboxes are just too chunky for me.


Just get a bumper case... there is no need to protect the removable backplate.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The one I noted above does so in my opinion, but I'm coming from an original Droid so I'm used to thick.


So am I! I'm loving how light and slim it is.

I bought this one yesterday from Best Buy (Only because my dad had reward points so I got it free).
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Surround-Samsung-Galaxy-Black/dp/B0089QBAHE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342465311&sr=8-1&keywords=belkin+surround
Only covers the edges with a slight bezzle to protect the back camera on tables and such. The black plastic on it is probably the cheapest they could get..
Also really funny that it was $30 at BB but only $16 on Amazon...


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Finding a decent case is proving to be a pain in the ass. I can't seem to find one that isn't bulky yet actually does anything but protect the back cover from being scratched.


I'm using an Incipio case I bought at the Sprint store until my otterbox gets here... but with insurance on the phone I'm debating why I'm even buying cases...


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I'm using an Incipio case I bought at the Sprint store until my otterbox gets here... but with insurance on the phone I'm debating why I'm even buying cases...


The entire backplate is removable and replaceable... so why protect it and add thickness/weight to your phone?


----------



## Gib007

Best kind of case I've ever had on my old Samsung Omnia II, my previous HTC Desire HD and my new Samsung Galaxy S3:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221027695315?var=520089340431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

TPU (gel) cases, I swear by them!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I'm using an Incipio case I bought at the Sprint store until my otterbox gets here... but with insurance on the phone I'm debating why I'm even buying cases...
> 
> 
> 
> The entire backplate is removable and replaceable... so why protect it and add thickness/weight to your phone?
Click to expand...

In all fairness, it doesn't add much thickness (if anything) to get a case with a backplate cover as well. Weight, yes, but the thickness is pretty much already there with the bumper (it has to wrap around the back and front a bit to stay on).


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I'm using an Incipio case I bought at the Sprint store until my otterbox gets here... but with insurance on the phone I'm debating why I'm even buying cases...


I read a few bad reviews about the current S3 otterboxes... trouble pressing the buttons and things not lining up properly.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't mind having a cover which makes the phone thicker, this is what I am using right now:

http://www.amazon.es/Yousave-Accessories%C2%AE-Carcasas-Protector-Pantalla/dp/B008ATG4CG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341067048&sr=8-2

And to be honest, I love it.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> In all fairness, it doesn't add much thickness (if anything) to get a case with a backplate cover as well. Weight, yes, but the thickness is pretty much already there with the bumper (it has to wrap around the back and front a bit to stay on).


Cases come in varying thicknesses though. Have you seen an Otterbox?

A bumper does not have to be as thick as a wrap around case.... it's depth is just needed to stay on.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> In all fairness, it doesn't add much thickness (if anything) to get a case with a backplate cover as well. Weight, yes, but the thickness is pretty much already there with the bumper (it has to wrap around the back and front a bit to stay on).
> 
> 
> 
> Cases come in varying thicknesses though. Have you seen an Otterbox?
> 
> A bumper does not have to be as thick as a wrap around case.... it's depth is just needed to stay on.
Click to expand...

I was speaking in general terms. Clearly not all cases are as thick as Otterboxes, nor would someone buying a case that protects the back be requried to purchase something as thick as an Otterbox.

Edit: Perhaps I should have phrased my post "it doesn't _have to_ add much thickness". I apologize if my wording was ambiguous.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I heard if you lose the EFS folder (Which I think contains your phone's imei) you are literally screwed.


This is correct, always good to have a back up of the folder, but you will need root to do that lol

Never seen any problems with the Galaxy S2, but I remember there was a lot of people on the Galaxy S1 forum, that were trying factory test roms and the rom would replaced the efs folder with a default test one.

If you didn't have a back-up, then the phone was useless as a phone (make and receive calls).

There was a lot of unhappy people.


----------



## Rightwing

Posting back ! My wife and I got our phones on the 12th so I have now had some time with it.Love the phone its so fast !I got the belkin case at Verizon by the way,had to get the white one cause all they had besides that were girly colors.Would have liked a black one to go with my white phone but I will get one later.Get 25% off accessories through my wifes work so that helped.

Like I said the phone is awesome much better than my droid x that I have been using for the last 2 years.I do have a couple of problems and believe I have resolved one of them.

The wi-fi notification box keeps coming up periodically and there is not an option to stop from coming back like all of their other notifications.I did read on one forum about calling *#0011# on your phone then disabling the the advanced wi-fi setting there.People have been saying that once you reboot you will have to do it again.I am going to keep looking. Does anyone else no of a fix for this ?

http://www.zimbio.com/New+Mobile+Phones/articles/J9iczcsRqC-/Verizon+Galaxy+III+Wi+fi+notifications+burdon

The other complaint which was even more of a pain in the ass is verizons back up assistant plus.Not sure if I got this whipped yet but I read to go online and sign in to your verizon account and disable in there somewhere.I had my wife do it earlier and after she did I got a notification on my phone about the subscription to back up assistant plus where it list the free one first and then all the pay options.I just hit exit without picking one.If I go to the app manager to check it as soon as you hit it it brings up that notification again so I think that some ***** has finally stopped.

So far the phone is sweet and a keeper ! I would recommend it !


----------



## WeirdHarold

This is a great place if you are looking for accessories for the S3 especially cases:

*http://www.accessorygeeks.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-accessories.html*

I ordered this one from them:
http://www.accessorygeeks.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-crystal-silicone-case-argyle-blue.html

It comes in several colors and protects everything except the screen which is Gorilla Glass 2, it also adds almost nothing to the overall dimensions of the phone and almost nothing to the weight. Only complaint I had was the opening where you plug in the micro USB charging cable was too small to plug in the cable that came with the phone. So out came my Rotary tool I made the hole in the case bigger put it back on the phone and bingo works great, looks great and protects it nicely.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rightwing*
> 
> Posting back ! My wife and I got our phones on the 12th so I have now had some time with it.Love the phone its so fast !I got the belkin case at Verizon by the way,had to get the white one cause all they had besides that were girly colors.Would have liked a black one to go with my white phone but I will get one later.Get 25% off accessories through my wifes work so that helped.
> Like I said the phone is awesome much better than my droid x that I have been using for the last 2 years.I do have a couple of problems and believe I have resolved one of them.
> The wi-fi notification box keeps coming up periodically and there is not an option to stop from coming back like all of their other notifications.I did read on one forum about calling *#0011# on your phone then disabling the the advanced wi-fi setting there.People have been saying that once you reboot you will have to do it again.I am going to keep looking. Does anyone else no of a fix for this ?
> http://www.zimbio.com/New+Mobile+Phones/articles/J9iczcsRqC-/Verizon+Galaxy+III+Wi+fi+notifications+burdon
> The other complaint which was even more of a pain in the ass is verizons back up assistant plus.Not sure if I got this whipped yet but I read to go online and sign in to your verizon account and disable in there somewhere.I had my wife do it earlier and after she did I got a notification on my phone about the subscription to back up assistant plus where it list the free one first and then all the pay options.I just hit exit without picking one.If I go to the app manager to check it as soon as you hit it it brings up that notification again so I think that some ***** has finally stopped.
> So far the phone is sweet and a keeper ! I would recommend it !


I also have Verizon, but I've not noticed this issue at all but usually I shut off my WiFi when I'm done with it so conserve battery power. I have forgotten a few time though and that notification has never come up.


----------



## Rightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I also have Verizon, but I've not noticed this issue at all but usually I shut off my WiFi when I'm done with it so conserve battery power. I have forgotten a few time though and that notification has never come up.


It happens when the WiFi. is off.


----------



## jagz

Good read WeirdHarold, I ordered this phone yesterday. You think you were due for an upgrade? ha, I have a phone from circa ~2004


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rightwing*
> 
> It happens when the WiFi. is off.


Then I don't have this issue since I've never seen this pop up at all, this is a very odd glitch.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Good read WeirdHarold, I ordered this phone yesterday. You think you were due for an upgrade? ha, I have a phone from circa ~2004


WoW, I can't even remember what phone I had in 2004


----------



## Plex

Have had mine for a couple months, very happy with it. Will do until the next Nexus phone







.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I also have Verizon, but I've not noticed this issue at all but usually I shut off my WiFi when I'm done with it so conserve battery power. I have forgotten a few time though and that notification has never come up.


I use Wifi Timer to disable my wifi at 9:15AM M-F and turn it back on at 7PM M-F.









I know Sprint phones have some "Sprint Network Optimization" which turns on WiFi periodically. If you disable this, WiFi does not turn on automatically any more.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I also have Verizon, but I've not noticed this issue at all but usually I shut off my WiFi when I'm done with it so conserve battery power. I have forgotten a few time though and that notification has never come up.
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wifi Timer to disable my wifi at 9:15AM M-F and turn it back on at 7PM M-F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Sprint phones have some "Sprint Network Optimization" which turns on WiFi periodically. If you disable this, WiFi does not turn on automatically any more.
Click to expand...

When you pull down the notification window on mine, I do get a warning that Wi-Fi is disabled (though no icon appears in the notification bar). I am on Verizon, though.


----------



## kcuestag

Just rooted my Galaxy SIII using a guide from a spanish forum, was quite simple using Odin.

Also backed up the EFS folder which contains your imei, and other important things, if you lose it you won't have signal and it won't detect your sim card, so it would be pretty much a paper weight unless you have a backup of the EFS folder.









All I need now is to decide what ROM I want to install, right now I'm using the latest UK stock rom released a week ago, is there any custom ROM based around that UK rom? Asking because this latest UK Stock rom has great battery stats, this charge lasted me 2 days 12 hours with normal usage (whatsapp, a bit of gaming, twitter, facebook..).

Thank you!


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just rooted my Galaxy SIII using a guide from a spanish forum, was quite simple using Odin.
> Also backed up the EFS folder which contains your imei, and other important things, if you lose it you won't have signal and it won't detect your sim card, so it would be pretty much a paper weight unless you have a backup of the EFS folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is to decide what ROM I want to install, right now I'm using the latest UK stock rom released a week ago, is there any custom ROM based around that UK rom? Asking because this latest UK Stock rom has great battery stats, this charge lasted me 2 days 12 hours with normal usage (whatsapp, a bit of gaming, twitter, facebook..).
> Thank you!


care to post the link?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> care to post the link?


Won't work for you as you have a US phone and it's different.


----------



## StormX2

Wife just got her S3 from verizon, she seems to like it.

out of all the galaxy phones, Ive only likes the epic for the keypad and physical Camera Button with touch sensitivity so i can get focus just right.

I cannot live without that lol


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Won't work for you as you have a US phone and it's different.


How do you know he has the US variant? (not saying he doesn't, I'm just curious)


----------



## frankth3frizz

Really can't justify spending $600 on a phone that I'll need to upgrade in about two years :/ but then If I think about it, I drop that much on my system every year.


----------



## StormX2

i cant even afford to replace my current Galaxy S Epic4g

Gloriously shattered screen

everything else works lol..

Sprint wants $100 for a "new" one,

and apparently to replace the screen myself is more expensive. wth


----------



## jagz

Playing around with this for the first time.. I plugged the USB into the PC and now it's charging 0_o lol this is all so new to me.

If only I knew my wireless networks pw...


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Playing around with this for the first time.. I plugged the USB into the PC and now it's charging 0_o lol this is all so new to me.
> If only I knew my wireless networks pw...


You have two 580 LE in SLi and you don't know your wireless key...?

EDIT: Scratch that, you've modded both with an Antec Khuler 620 and you don't know your wireless key...?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> You have two 580 LE in SLi and you don't know your wireless key...?
> EDIT: Scratch that, you've modded both with an Antec Khuler 620 and you don't know your wireless key...?










Correct. I've never used wireless, prefer direct connection with my PC's and Xbox and stuff.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. I've never used wireless, prefer direct connection with my PC's and Xbox and stuff.


Haha, fair enough. If it bothers you that much log in to the router's config page and look it up? Or reset it?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Haha, fair enough. If it bothers you that much log in to the router's config page and look it up? Or reset it?


Yeah I did it's all good now. Things basicly a laptop, it's not easy getting used to this but it sure is awesome.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> The entire backplate is removable and replaceable... so why protect it and add thickness/weight to your phone?


I don't understand. Do you buy cases to protect your backplates?
I'm trying to protect mine from _other_ people dropping it and cracking my _screen_ -.-
Who cares about the backplate anyway? I look at the screen all day.


----------



## Nelson2011

Ill be picking up one up in august for att, upgrade time from de ole captivate. I wish they had a black one :/


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*
> 
> Ill be picking up one up in august for att, upgrade time from de ole captivate. I wish they had a black one :/


The pebble blue is darker than you think if you've chosen to go with that one. A Diztronic black case or pebble blue case and it will look pretty dark/close to black.


----------



## azianai

rooted my verizon one, installed ADW EX and put an AOSP theme so i got rid of touchwiz
booted up Titanium Backup and froze a bunch of samsung/verizon bloat.
got rid of the samsung keyboard and got Thumb Keyboard.
Put Chrome as default browser, with Firefox Beta for Flash purposes (to watch videos on ESPN.com)

btw, WatchESPN app works fine on it.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> rooted my verizon one, installed ADW EX and put an AOSP theme so i got rid of touchwiz
> booted up Titanium Backup and froze a bunch of samsung/verizon bloat.
> got rid of the samsung keyboard and got Thumb Keyboard.
> Put Chrome as default browser, with Firefox Beta for Flash purposes (to watch videos on ESPN.com)
> btw, WatchESPN app works fine on it.


So someone got around the locked bootloader then or no?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So someone got around the locked bootloader then or no?


I believe early last week on XDA they posted about it. I don't know all the facts though, I lurk their Sprint forums


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I believe early last week on XDA they posted about it. I don't know all the facts though, I lurk their Sprint forums


Yea, I work at a Sprint store so thats where I lurk too. I have my GS3 on Sprint also. Rooted, custom rom and theme:


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So someone got around the locked bootloader then or no?


Yes it was someone on the XDA Forums that found a way to unlock the Verizon variant here is the link again:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756885


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> How do you know he has the US variant? (not saying he doesn't, I'm just curious)


I have the north american Wind Mobile version. 2GB w/ dual core 1.5 Snapdragon S4.

Im trying to reverse bluetooth and/or USB tether, and its not working without root... so it looks like I have to root my phone. Damn crappy reception at my office









http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/191930/Android-Usb-Port-Forwarding is supposed to work, but doesn't for me (even though everything looks ok), and I used newer adb.exe/dlls from the below method (won't connect without them).
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1371345 requires root (from the same guy).

Ive read a few posts on Bluetooth and it looks like it should be possible, but have not found anything concrete? Any links?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea, I work at a Sprint store so thats where I lurk too. I have my GS3 on Sprint also. Rooted, custom rom and theme:
> *snip*


hahaha that Zelda theme is awesome!
I just installed PhantomHacker's Blazer ROM last night, first ROM i've ever used and it is pretty responsive and fast, some of the bloatware removed and such.
However I did want to use the Samsung Memo thing last night and I found out that was counted as bloatware and removed... dangit lol


----------



## kevinf

here is a great wiki on the differences between the 8 different S3 models.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_III


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> hahaha that Zelda theme is awesome!
> I just installed PhantomHacker's Blazer ROM last night, first ROM i've ever used and it is pretty responsive and fast, some of the bloatware removed and such.
> However I did want to use the Samsung Memo thing last night and I found out that was counted as bloatware and removed... dangit lol


Yea, I am using Blazer Rom too, just some apps to make my theme work. CM10 Jellybean was put up 2 days ago for our sprint version too! From what I read it has a "few" bugs but some people are using it as their daily driver.


----------



## Inverse

Right now my question is if I should go for a Galaxy S3 at the expense of my unlimited data~. I was going to save up for the Droid 4 out of the box since I'm attached at the hip with my Droid 2 Keyboard, but... the Galaxy S3 looks like a beautiful phone. The screen is huge~ which means the keyboard won't be much of an issue for typing. It has solid battery life, and it's swappable!

Is it true that if you're on an LTE phone you get 4gb of data? Not just 2gb? (Verizon)

Also, between the Galaxy S3 and the HTX One X~ which one comes out on top in the bedroom?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Right now my question is if I should go for a Galaxy S3 at the expense of my unlimited data~. I was going to save up for the Droid 4 out of the box since I'm attached at the hip with my Droid 2 Keyboard, but... the Galaxy S3 looks like a beautiful phone. The screen is huge~ which means the keyboard won't be much of an issue for typing. It has solid battery life, and it's swappable!
> Is it true that if you're on an LTE phone you get 4gb of data? Not just 2gb? (Verizon)
> Also, between the Galaxy S3 and the HTX One X~ which one comes out on top in the bedroom?


Not true. On my Verzion Galaxy Nexus, they forced us to switch to the Share Everything plan which was booooooooogus. I think how it works now is that you get 2GB and then it's $15 per GB over the first 2 without any throttling.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Right now my question is if I should go for a Galaxy S3 at the expense of my unlimited data~. I was going to save up for the Droid 4 out of the box since I'm attached at the hip with my Droid 2 Keyboard, but... the Galaxy S3 looks like a beautiful phone. The screen is huge~ which means the keyboard won't be much of an issue for typing. It has solid battery life, and it's swappable!
> Is it true that if you're on an LTE phone you get 4gb of data? Not just 2gb? (Verizon)
> Also, between the Galaxy S3 and the HTX One X~ which one comes out on top in the bedroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. On my Verzion Galaxy Nexus, they forced us to switch to the Share Everything plan which was booooooooogus. I think how it works now is that you get 2GB and then it's $15 per GB over the first 2 without any throttling.
Click to expand...

Should have re-upped before 6/28 if you had the chance. Verizon was at one point offering double data for the same price, which is what I think he is referring to.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Should have re-upped before 6/28 if you had the chance. Verizon was at one point offering double data for the same price, which is what I think he is referring to.


I wasn't too concerned. I have unlimited data on my sprint phone and just google voice all my calls to my S III. Plus we should have LTE here in San Diego by the end of the year. *fingers crossed*.


----------



## kcuestag

Posting here in case someone can help me with the phone's way of locating where I am.

I like having Twitter to tell where I am posting from, if I use my phone internet data plan it properly tells my location, for example my town. However, if I use Wireless and post in Twitter, it thinks I am at my old house in Germany which is like 2000KM away. I can't seem to figure why this is happening, same thing happens with my weather widget if I set automatic location, with w ireless it gives my old house's weather forecast, while if I use the phone's internet data plan, it properly shows my current location's weather.

Any idea as to why this happens? It's driving me nuts, I've never had my SIII at my old house, and my dad which got a SIII today doesn't have this issue.

I would appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction, can't seem to figure how to fix this.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Posting here in case someone can help me with the phone's way of locating where I am.
> I like having Twitter to tell where I am posting from, if I use my phone internet data plan it properly tells my location, for example my town. However, if I use Wireless and post in Twitter, it thinks I am at my old house in Germany which is like 2000KM away. I can't seem to figure why this is happening, same thing happens with my weather widget if I set automatic location, with w ireless it gives my old house's weather forecast, while if I use the phone's internet data plan, it properly shows my current location's weather.
> Any idea as to why this happens? It's driving me nuts, I've never had my SIII at my old house, and my dad which got a SIII today doesn't have this issue.
> I would appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction, can't seem to figure how to fix this.


You need to make sure that your primary location is set right on the provider's side. I'd give them a call. It will default to that if you have a fuzzy lock, which would explain why you'd see that as a current location before a tower lock.


----------



## Nhb93

Anyone with the Verizon model having trouble connecting to their home Wifi? My phone sees the network, but then tells me there's poor signal even though the reception tells me it's maxed signal strength, as it should be, as I'm sitting about 6 feet from the router.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> You need to make sure that your primary location is set right on the provider's side. I'd give them a call. It will default to that if you have a fuzzy lock, which would explain why you'd see that as a current location before a tower lock.


My provider is in Spain, why would it give me my old location from Germany? Makes no sense, not to mention my dad with a SIII also uses the same wireless at my house and he does not have this issue.

Any ideas?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Anyone with the Verizon model having trouble connecting to their home Wifi? My phone sees the network, but then tells me there's poor signal even though the reception tells me it's maxed signal strength, as it should be, as I'm sitting about 6 feet from the router.


Some Verizon SGS3s have a problem with the wifi radio. It's a pretty common bug, unfortunately. It especially has trouble talking with dual-band routers.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My provider is in Spain, why would it give me my old location from Germany? Makes no sense, not to mention my dad with a SIII also uses the same wireless at my house and he does not have this issue.
> Any ideas?


Even those the provider is in Spain, you weren't using the same company while you were in Germany? Do you have an online account you can log into and double check?

It's also on a line-by-line basis, not account. So your father may not have the same issue.


----------



## jagz

First time I've had a phone that can take nice pictures haha, taken from my Galaxy III:


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Anyone with the Verizon model having trouble connecting to their home Wifi? My phone sees the network, but then tells me there's poor signal even though the reception tells me it's maxed signal strength, as it should be, as I'm sitting about 6 feet from the router.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Verizon SGS3s have a problem with the wifi radio. It's a pretty common bug, unfortunately. It especially has trouble talking with dual-band routers.
Click to expand...

I've had the same old WRT54G Linkysys router for about 6 years. I'm 99% certain it's not dual band. I might have to go to a friends house to try it out again. Is there anything I can do about it? With a data cap (coming from unlimited), this is a pretty serious problem for me. Between home and school I'd have Wifi coverage 99% of the time.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Even those the provider is in Spain, you weren't using the same company while you were in Germany? Do you have an online account you can log into and double check?
> It's also on a line-by-line basis, not account. So your father may not have the same issue.


It is a completely different internet service provider, plus we never had our phones in Germany, we just grabbed them this month in Spain, with a new phone provider, nothing to do with the one in Germany.

Don't know why this is happening, could be something related to my settings on my gmail account, or something else, but I just can't figure out what's going on.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea, I am using Blazer Rom too, just some apps to make my theme work. CM10 Jellybean was put up 2 days ago for our sprint version too! From what I read it has a "few" bugs but some people are using it as their daily driver.


Yeah I watched QBKing77's review on the CM10 JellyBean, I liked it but I don't really wanna deal with the bugs haha, I can wait a bit longer








the Blazer is Definitely cool, but I just don't see my battery lasting that much longer though.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Even those the provider is in Spain, you weren't using the same company while you were in Germany? Do you have an online account you can log into and double check?
> It's also on a line-by-line basis, not account. So your father may not have the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a completely different internet service provider, plus we never had our phones in Germany, we just grabbed them this month in Spain, with a new phone provider, nothing to do with the one in Germany.
> 
> Don't know why this is happening, could be something related to my settings on my gmail account, or something else, but I just can't figure out what's going on.
Click to expand...

Ah that helps a lot. Definitely sounds like your Google backup store. You can find what's stored or wipe old location settings from your account settings in your Google account. This will be much easier to do from a desktop.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nhb93

Well my Wifi issue went away, I'm connected and pulling appropriate speeds. A few restarts and some Googling goes a long way (for any tech related problem for that matter).


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Right now my question is if I should go for a Galaxy S3 at the expense of my unlimited data~. I was going to save up for the Droid 4 out of the box since I'm attached at the hip with my Droid 2 Keyboard, but... the Galaxy S3 looks like a beautiful phone. The screen is huge~ which means the keyboard won't be much of an issue for typing. It has solid battery life, and it's swappable!
> Is it true that if you're on an LTE phone you get 4gb of data? Not just 2gb? (Verizon)
> Also, between the Galaxy S3 and the HTX One X~ which one comes out on top in the bedroom?


You don't really need the unlimited data, but you will want the removable battery and MicroSD card slot, which the HTC One X cannot provide!








Go for the Samsung Galaxy S3 - you will not regret it.

Been playing with CyanogenMod 10 Preview 3 on mine today. Nice to use Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean on the Samsung Galaxy S3. It's definitely a very worthy update to Android. Not quite as stable as I'd like yet though, so I'm back on Android 4.0.4 with Omega 9.0.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Anyone with the Verizon model having trouble connecting to their home Wifi? My phone sees the network, but then tells me there's poor signal even though the reception tells me it's maxed signal strength, as it should be, as I'm sitting about 6 feet from the router.


I had a similar issue with my last phone, I finally solved it by going into the router's settings and changing it from A/B/G/N mixed to just N. As someone else stated it might be having a problem with dual band as well, I'd go through different settings in your router till you find the one interfering with it working with your phone. Also Google the S3 WiFi problems as I recall there was a fix of some kind for the main Bug that the phone was experiencing.


----------



## kcuestag

Edit; wrong place









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Even those the provider is in Spain, you weren't using the same company while you were in Germany? Do you have an online account you can log into and double check?
> It's also on a line-by-line basis, not account. So your father may not have the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a completely different internet service provider, plus we never had our phones in Germany, we just grabbed them this month in Spain, with a new phone provider, nothing to do with the one in Germany.
> 
> Don't know why this is happening, could be something related to my settings on my gmail account, or something else, but I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah that helps a lot. Definitely sounds like your Google backup store. You can find what's stored or wipe old location settings from your account settings in your Google account. This will be much easier to do from a desktop.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Deleted and wiped locations on my google account, still thinks I am in Germany.









Edit: Checked my dad's phone and same thing happens to him via wifi only... any idea as to why it is happening? We disabled and erased locations on our gmail settings...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Deleted and wiped locations on my google account, still thinks I am in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Checked my dad's phone and same thing happens to him via wifi only... any idea as to why it is happening? We disabled and erased locations on our gmail settings...
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2.


Did you buy the phones in Germany ? is it setting the location to to the town that you lived in , in Germany ? very strange problem.

Have you set Google's location service to on ?


----------



## Methos07

So with anything besides an iPhone in the car with an aftermarket head unit do you have to use auxilary? I'd love to get this phone but car connectivity is a big one for me.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Did you buy the phones in Germany ? is it setting the location to to the town that you lived in , in Germany ? very strange problem.
> 
> Have you set Google's location service to on ?
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965074/


We both bought the phone here in Spain, and here's my Location services settings:



Any idea? It's driving me nuts, I even erased everything to do with Locations in my gmail account.









Only happens when connected via wireless, if I connect via phone data plan it's completely fine, that's why I don't get why it's doing it, makes no sense.









Edit:

I tried another wireless router which I had here in Spain to make sure it wasn't caused by the router I brought from Germany, still same thing happens...


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> We both bought the phone here in Spain, and here's my Location services settings:
> 
> Any idea? It's driving me nuts, I even erased everything to do with Locations in my gmail account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only happens when connected via wireless, if I connect via phone data plan it's completely fine, that's why I don't get why it's doing it, makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I tried another wireless router which I had here in Spain to make sure it wasn't caused by the router I brought from Germany, still same thing happens...


Ah, I must say, this is a tricky one to nail down. I thought I had it for sure but then you mentioned you used a new router? You can see here and here that Google caches the MAC address of wireless devices like your router to help with location. A Google employee also mentions that there isn't anything you can do about it and it just takes time to refresh.









You didn't have the new router anywhere while you were in Germany?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Ah, I must say, this is a tricky one to nail down. I thought I had it for sure but then you mentioned you used a new router? You can see here and here that Google caches the MAC address of wireless devices like your router to help with location. A Google employee also mentions that there isn't anything you can do about it and it just takes time to refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't have the new router anywhere while you were in Germany?


The router I just tried was never used outside Spain, so I don't think the routers are to blame here.

Maybe google account... But I already tried erasing all previous locations stored in my gmail account.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> So with anything besides an iPhone in the car with an aftermarket head unit do you have to use auxilary? I'd love to get this phone but car connectivity is a big one for me.


It's connection is via mini-USB... So I believe AUX would be the only way to go, however, I haven't looked into connections for cars since the iPhone 3gs came out... (Sirius radio keeping me going anyway







)


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> So with anything besides an iPhone in the car with an aftermarket head unit do you have to use auxilary? I'd love to get this phone but car connectivity is a big one for me.


It depends upon the head unit, and what you are trying to do with the head unit and phone. You need a special SGS3 MHL adapter if you want to do video out, for example.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It depends upon the head unit, and what you are trying to do with the head unit and phone. You need a special SGS3 MHL adapter if you want to do video out, for example.


Basically it seems like most of the fancier double-dins with Pandora integration ONLY support that feature for iPhones. Using auxilary on a head unit is a little annoying to me since the phone doesn't charge and I can't use the buttons on the head unit to change songs, etc. Seems like if I want real car integration I'd have to get an iPhone, unless there's something I'm missing. I thought Androids are pretty popular now to where head units would start integrating them more.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It depends upon the head unit, and what you are trying to do with the head unit and phone. You need a special SGS3 MHL adapter if you want to do video out, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically it seems like most of the fancier double-dins with Pandora integration ONLY support that feature for iPhones. Using auxilary on a head unit is a little annoying to me since the phone doesn't charge and I can't use the buttons on the head unit to change songs, etc. Seems like if I want real car integration I'd have to get an iPhone, unless there's something I'm missing. I thought Androids are pretty popular now to where head units would start integrating them more.
Click to expand...

If you are using auxilary with your phone, you can charge it simultaneously. Pioneer's Z140BH head unit (I have the Z130BT) has Pandora compatability with Android. I believe there is also Aha compatibility. Pioneer's AppRadio 2 has large support for Android on certain phones, and there are peope who have it working with a Galaxy Nexus and a SGS3 (though the SGS3 has to be rooted due to a BT connection bug with the head unit requiring a script to be set up). Pioneer's support setup is pretty crappy, but you can make it work. (Again, you need a special MHL adapter by Samsung for the Galaxy S3. Previous adapter will not work as the pin layout was altered for this model.) For now, I'm sticking with my Z130BT and using SD cards to play music so it stays all digital.

I'm not sure what other companies support outside of Apple. Ca-Fi (Chinese company) is releasing a Gingerbread-powered DDIN head unit that is supposed to work fantastically with Android phones, but it would require an internet connection for navigation, etc., unless you found a way to cache the maps.

Regardless, buying Apple is not the solution even if it were the only way to get the integration, as it just makes the problem worse for those who haven't become iSheeple.

Edit: Before you buy a head unit, just make sure it works with your particular phone and operating system version - particularly with Pioneer's models.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> You don't really need the unlimited data, but you will want the removable battery and MicroSD card slot, which the HTC One X cannot provide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for the Samsung Galaxy S3 - you will not regret it.
> Been playing with CyanogenMod 10 Preview 3 on mine today. Nice to use Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean on the Samsung Galaxy S3. It's definitely a very worthy update to Android. Not quite as stable as I'd like yet though, so I'm back on Android 4.0.4 with Omega 9.0.


Well, I went ahead and got the phone. Showed my data has been under 800mb these last few months and that I'd be able to keep my Text and Data plan~ which basically eliminates the 30 dollar data fee. So I'd still be paying 59.99 a month just with a 2gb cap...

I have 14 days to change my mind... I just willingly gave up my unlim data for this. I could have kept it if I paid full price for the phone, but it goes for like 550 old, and 700 new and I had zero phone. My D2 was busted. I feel remorse but...

This phone rocks. It's so beautiful. I feel like it's better than me somehow. It's like a sexy model in my hand, always smiling at me. I've always been used to Motorola's rugged practicality, especially with the D2s keyboard. This, this feels like it was made for pleasure. It's making me think of smart phones in different ways. Can I make it an e-reader? Yes? Hell I'm downloading comics on it when I otherwise never did on my D2 due to its screen. I'm watching more movies on it, and it's just a pleasure to hold and show off. The screen is soooo beautiful.

Typing is, annoying... it really is. Virtual keyboard will NEVER be as good as a physical, it just won't. Especially when it comes to punctuations, and though autocorrect is useful, it sure does get everything wrong at times... but I'll try to adjust.

I suppose I'm just, trying to get a pat on the back and say I did ok, even losing unlimited. I did it because I got to keep my 59.99 deal and if I go over 2gb, it's 10 bucks for another gig~ so in essence it's not that bad. Even going over I'd be paying less than most pay on their unlimited now. So I should be ok with this... I also just have a firm belief that verizon is going to take away everyones unlimited eventually, or throttle others severely.

...but what if they don't? What if I had saved up and been patient and paid full price, I'd have enjoyed my unlimited account permanently? What if I had not made this choice, I'd have kept my old plan and had a service nobody will ever see again? I have 14 days to decide. It's weird having buyers remorse on a plan, and not on a product... because the phone is incredible...


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Well, I went ahead and got the phone. Showed my data has been under 800mb these last few months and that I'd be able to keep my Text and Data plan~ which basically eliminates the 30 dollar data fee. So I'd still be paying 59.99 a month just with a 2gb cap...
> I have 14 days to change my mind... I just willingly gave up my unlim data for this. I could have kept it if I paid full price for the phone, but it goes for like 550 old, and 700 new and I had zero phone. My D2 was busted. I feel remorse but...
> This phone rocks. It's so beautiful. I feel like it's better than me somehow. It's like a sexy model in my hand, always smiling at me. I've always been used to Motorola's rugged practicality, especially with the D2s keyboard. This, this feels like it was made for pleasure. It's making me think of smart phones in different ways. Can I make it an e-reader? Yes? Hell I'm downloading comics on it when I otherwise never did on my D2 due to its screen. I'm watching more movies on it, and it's just a pleasure to hold and show off. The screen is soooo beautiful.
> Typing is, annoying... it really is. Virtual keyboard will NEVER be as good as a physical, it just won't. Especially when it comes to punctuations, and though autocorrect is useful, it sure does get everything wrong at times... but I'll try to adjust.
> I suppose I'm just, trying to get a pat on the back and say I did ok, even losing unlimited. I did it because I got to keep my 59.99 deal and if I go over 2gb, it's 10 bucks for another gig~ so in essence it's not that bad. Even going over I'd be paying less than most pay on their unlimited now. So I should be ok with this... I also just have a firm belief that verizon is going to take away everyones unlimited eventually, or throttle others severely.
> ...but what if they don't? What if I had saved up and been patient and paid full price, I'd have enjoyed my unlimited account permanently? What if I had not made this choice, I'd have kept my old plan and had a service nobody will ever see again? I have 14 days to decide. It's weird having buyers remorse on a plan, and not on a product... because the phone is incredible...


samsung's stock keyboard sucks btw, go with Thumbkeyboard or SwiftKey


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Well, I went ahead and got the phone. Showed my data has been under 800mb these last few months and that I'd be able to keep my Text and Data plan~ which basically eliminates the 30 dollar data fee. So I'd still be paying 59.99 a month just with a 2gb cap...
> I have 14 days to change my mind... I just willingly gave up my unlim data for this. I could have kept it if I paid full price for the phone, but it goes for like 550 old, and 700 new and I had zero phone. My D2 was busted. I feel remorse but...
> This phone rocks. It's so beautiful. I feel like it's better than me somehow. It's like a sexy model in my hand, always smiling at me. I've always been used to Motorola's rugged practicality, especially with the D2s keyboard. This, this feels like it was made for pleasure. It's making me think of smart phones in different ways. Can I make it an e-reader? Yes? Hell I'm downloading comics on it when I otherwise never did on my D2 due to its screen. I'm watching more movies on it, and it's just a pleasure to hold and show off. The screen is soooo beautiful.
> Typing is, annoying... it really is. Virtual keyboard will NEVER be as good as a physical, it just won't. Especially when it comes to punctuations, and though autocorrect is useful, it sure does get everything wrong at times... but I'll try to adjust.
> I suppose I'm just, trying to get a pat on the back and say I did ok, even losing unlimited. I did it because I got to keep my 59.99 deal and if I go over 2gb, it's 10 bucks for another gig~ so in essence it's not that bad. Even going over I'd be paying less than most pay on their unlimited now. So I should be ok with this... I also just have a firm belief that verizon is going to take away everyones unlimited eventually, or throttle others severely.
> ...but what if they don't? What if I had saved up and been patient and paid full price, I'd have enjoyed my unlimited account permanently? What if I had not made this choice, I'd have kept my old plan and had a service nobody will ever see again? I have 14 days to decide. It's weird having buyers remorse on a plan, and not on a product... because the phone is incredible...


You can set a warning level and a limit level in your data usage, it will keep an eye on data usage so you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> samsung's stock keyboard sucks btw, go with Thumbkeyboard or SwiftKey


Do we not like swype anymore? Not a huge fan of SwiftKey, will check out Thumbkeyboard.

Agree that the stock keyboard is rubbish thought. Worst prediction I've ever come across, far to intrusive as well.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Do we not like swype anymore? Not a huge fan of SwiftKey, will check out Thumbkeyboard.
> Agree that the stock keyboard is rubbish thought. Worst prediction I've ever come across, far to intrusive as well.


honestly i was never a fan of swype
i had it 1st when it was on my droid 2, always disabled it.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Well, I went ahead and got the phone. Showed my data has been under 800mb these last few months and that I'd be able to keep my Text and Data plan~ which basically eliminates the 30 dollar data fee. So I'd still be paying 59.99 a month just with a 2gb cap...
> I have 14 days to change my mind... I just willingly gave up my unlim data for this. I could have kept it if I paid full price for the phone, but it goes for like 550 old, and 700 new and I had zero phone. My D2 was busted. I feel remorse but...
> This phone rocks. It's so beautiful. I feel like it's better than me somehow. It's like a sexy model in my hand, always smiling at me. I've always been used to Motorola's rugged practicality, especially with the D2s keyboard. This, this feels like it was made for pleasure. It's making me think of smart phones in different ways. Can I make it an e-reader? Yes? Hell I'm downloading comics on it when I otherwise never did on my D2 due to its screen. I'm watching more movies on it, and it's just a pleasure to hold and show off. The screen is soooo beautiful.
> Typing is, annoying... it really is. Virtual keyboard will NEVER be as good as a physical, it just won't. Especially when it comes to punctuations, and though autocorrect is useful, it sure does get everything wrong at times... but I'll try to adjust.
> I suppose I'm just, trying to get a pat on the back and say I did ok, even losing unlimited. I did it because I got to keep my 59.99 deal and if I go over 2gb, it's 10 bucks for another gig~ so in essence it's not that bad. Even going over I'd be paying less than most pay on their unlimited now. So I should be ok with this... I also just have a firm belief that verizon is going to take away everyones unlimited eventually, or throttle others severely.
> ...but what if they don't? What if I had saved up and been patient and paid full price, I'd have enjoyed my unlimited account permanently? What if I had not made this choice, I'd have kept my old plan and had a service nobody will ever see again? I have 14 days to decide. It's weird having buyers remorse on a plan, and not on a product... because the phone is incredible...


Congratulations on your purchase!








The Samsung Galaxy S3 is certainly a force to be reckoned with in terms of beauty and usability!









I don't know about your data usage, but it seems to me that 2 GB is more than plenty. I've got four months to go to finish my Vodafone UK contract of £38.30 a month. The price is high because it gave me the HTC Desire HD for free just over a year and a half ago. Now I've even sold the HTC Desire HD and all I'm paying £38.30 for is the actual service, on my new Samsung Galaxy S3, which I bought SIM-free. What makes it worse is that Vodafone UK SUCKS where I live. My building seemingly insulates all mobile signal except for O2 UK, a carrier I never should have abandoned.

Anyway, that aside, my £38.30 Vodafone UK service gives me a mere 750 MB. In the UK, getting more than 1 GB is unusual and indeed expensive. My use is usually pretty regular and the most strenuous thing I use it for is App updates (not big games, though). Main uses are e-mail, Facebook, Twitter, some Internet browsing and a bit of YouTube. I never break the 500 MB barrier in a month, much less the 750 MB I'm allowed.

As far as "data plans" go, these days it seems to be heading either of these two ways:

1. No more unlimited data plans for anyone in existence, ever. Those still on them will get throttled to the point that they will not want it and just choose a limited plan even if it's like 3 GB.
2. Unlimited data plans become the standard again in the future as some carriers start to offer it truly unthrottled and others then offer it to keep up with competition.

For now, it seems number 1 is where we're headed, possibly going to number 2 afterwards (a couple of years down the line?). All I know is that in Gibraltar, "the black hole in capitalism" (according to my Mexican father-in-law), we can get truly unlimited data plans and will continue to do so, but for a whooping £29.99 a month. This £29.99 is JUST for the data - you actually get no credit, texts or minutes, those are entirely extra!!
Mind you, in Gibraltar we have GibTelecom. That's it, that's THE carrier. Sure, we can make use of all the Spanish carriers as all are nearby, but it's inconvenient for calling local Gibraltar numbers due to it being considered "international calls". Also, people don't want to call you because it also costs them an "international call", hahaha. It was easier when Spain considered Gibraltar part of the Province of Cadiz, whereby they assigned us a Spanish dialing code (I think 069) whilst the rest of the planet assigned us our own, actual dialing code (00350). This meant that using a Spanish carrier, you could dial any Gibraltar number using 069 and get away with paying for "local calls" from Spain to Gibraltar. Anyway, TMI I guess!









On the topic of keyboards, I personally use SwiftKey. I love it. I like touch-screen keyboards though I agree that there is nothing like a physical keyboard, particularly a full-sized one, when it comes to easy typing with very, very few mistakes. I don't like Swype myself. SwiftKey provides everything I need - cool themes, non-intrusive predictive text that learns really well from my use of both English and Spanish, great keyboard layout and very good customisation such as "long press delay".

My mission at the moment is getting Google to add Gibraltar to the "Paid Apps Countries List". Sure, Gibraltar is a speck of dust compared to the countries the list has, but damn, it needs to be on it. I'm moving back there in a week and a half and in effect, unless I pop in a Spanish/UK SIM (whether it's roaming or not), I will get no access to Paid Apps, nor to any Apps I've actually bought whilst in the UK (this means no more updates!). Thankfully I've rooted my phone and can run Market Enabler. At the end of the day, I'd be paying full UK price for Apps so Google can stuff it if they're lazy. I'm sure they'll get around to it eventually though.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't get what's all this unlimited data plan craziness.

I pay 9€ a month for my phone provider which includes calls to any other provider in Spain for 0,02cents (€) and 1GB of internet data (Up to H+, I've seen up to 23Mb download and 5Mb upload which is pretty amazing if you ask me for a phone... Even 1Mb would be enough for my daily usage).

I use my internet data plan mainly for whatsapp, twitter, facebook, gmail, and forum browsing via Tapatalk, and even if I did that all day long, 1GB would still be plenty, I don't think I will ever reach above 500MB of usage per month.

As for keyboards, I use Go Keyboard if I remember right, I'll give SwiftKey a try.









PS: Can't wait for Jelly Bean to come out for our SIII!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't get what's all this unlimited data plan craziness.
> I pay 9€ a month for my phone provider which includes calls to any other provider in Spain for 0,02cents (€) and 1GB of internet data (Up to H+, I've seen up to 23Mb download and 5Mb upload which is pretty amazing if you ask me for a phone... Even 1Mb would be enough for my daily usage).
> I use my internet data plan mainly for whatsapp, twitter, facebook, gmail, and forum browsing via Tapatalk, and even if I did that all day long, 1GB would still be plenty, I don't think I will ever reach above 500MB of usage per month.
> As for keyboards, I use Go Keyboard if I remember right, I'll give SwiftKey a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Can't wait for Jelly Bean to come out for our SIII!


I have mine on sprint with unlimited data because I actually download things to my phone when I am out to transfer to my pc when I get home. I also use netflix a lot on my phone. I need unlimited.

It definitely isn't for everyone but when I am out and downloading 200MB files every other day or so, it adds up.

Also, sometime I download ROMs on the go which for the S3 are about 600MB if they have touch wiz, 200 for aosp.

As for JB, I am waiting for CM to get polished then I will be flashing!


----------



## stargate125645

So what's going to happen to Flash with Jelly Bean? Is there going to be 3rd party support, or do the numerous websites that still use Flash now become unusuable on our phones?

Edit: Also, when using a ROM, is it possible to take the save game files from the unmodified OS and put them back onto the phone when I put on the custom ROM so that I do not lose accomplishments, etc.? Or is there a Google Play Store consequence from installing a custom ROM? Finally, which ROM should I go with? I still need Flash...


----------



## b0z0

I'm getting my Galaxy S3 tomorrow. Anyone know a decent set of headphones that would pair well with decent sound quality with the phone? I enjoy listening to music bored at work lol.


----------



## Inverse

It actually comes with a pair of some pretty slick headphones actually. With extra buds. Bass isn't anything to cry home to, but the clarity is... damn good. I like headphones, and these are not bad at all. So kick back, save some money and try them on before using some new headphones. <3


----------



## b0z0

Is that t mobile? Everything I've heard was just a set of plan ear buds.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Is that t mobile? Everything I've heard was just a set of ear buds.


They're nothing amazing, but they're not bad by any means. I used mine at the gym the other day and it was really clear and precise actually. At least for me... Sprint user.


----------



## jagz

Any recommendations on a case/screen cover? I bought a case when I bought my phone online.. $15 rubber back thingy, and I still have the peel off plastic on the screen it came with. I'm looking for a cover for the front though, any suggestions?


----------



## Nhb93

Here's a decent looking case with a screen protector built in. Link.

I'm personally doing what you're doing, stock plastic film, but I'm using the Verizon Incipio double case that matches the color pretty well, and I really like the feel in my hand.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> It actually comes with a pair of some pretty slick headphones actually. With extra buds. Bass isn't anything to cry home to, but the clarity is... damn good. I like headphones, and these are not bad at all. So kick back, save some money and try them on before using some new headphones. <3


I actually thought the headphones that came with it had decent bass compared to some earbuds that I've had!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Here's a decent looking case with a screen protector built in. Link.
> I'm personally doing what you're doing, stock plastic film, but I'm using the Verizon Incipio double case that matches the color pretty well, and I really like the feel in my hand.


Yeah.. I saw those when I went to checkout, and just threw in the $15 rubber back case thing. $50.. Ouch. I'd love to find one of those cheaper elsewhere, but thanks, that is what I need.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

I want the otterbox with the black and green theme. But I guess my name gives that away


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So what's going to happen to Flash with Jelly Bean? Is there going to be 3rd party support, or do the numerous websites that still use Flash now become unusuable on our phones?
> Edit: Also, when using a ROM, is it possible to take the save game files from the unmodified OS and put them back onto the phone when I put on the custom ROM so that I do not lose accomplishments, etc.? Or is there a Google Play Store consequence from installing a custom ROM? Finally, which ROM should I go with? I still need Flash...


That's a good question about Flash. I'm not sure how HTML5 is going to take over when some websites clearly still haven't implemented it. I guess in the mean-time while this happens, Jelly Bean devices will experience the Internet in "iOS glory", i.e. with no Flash support.

As for backing up savegame files, you need Titanium Backup. The free version of the App will do the job just fine if you don't mind only having 1 backup as history for each App you back up and don't mind not being able to sync to Dropbox or Drive. The Pro has other features but these are the most prominent to my uses. Anyway, in Titanium Backup, configure it so it backs up all the external data of Apps and also the Apps' cache. Also enable the option at the top that syncs Titanium Backup's settings with your device (to save the configuration). Once done, configure your backup location on your MicroSD card and voila. Select your game from the list and create a backup. This backup contains the actual game and its data (including savegame data). When you flash a new custom ROM, reinstall Titanium Backup and your game will be listed there. If the game is installed by Play Store automatically, uninstall it and then just restore your backup of it (App + Data). This way you only install the game as per your backup and not a fresh install like Play Store will do. You're done - start the game and it's like you left it before flashing the custom ROM.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So what's going to happen to Flash with Jelly Bean? Is there going to be 3rd party support, or do the numerous websites that still use Flash now become unusuable on our phones?
> Edit: Also, when using a ROM, is it possible to take the save game files from the unmodified OS and put them back onto the phone when I put on the custom ROM so that I do not lose accomplishments, etc.? Or is there a Google Play Store consequence from installing a custom ROM? Finally, which ROM should I go with? I still need Flash...


If you are rooted some games can just have their folders moved off your phone. I do it this way with FF3


----------



## exousia

The cruzerlite is ribbed for your plesure. diztronic isnt but it wont be slippery. I went with a diztronic clear, was thinking of maybe a cruzer clear matte. Over the blue it turns gunmetal grey. I'm thinking because the layer and the effect it would do what bimmer paint does how it looks like paint is an inch thick cause so many slightly different tones layered so the phone would be paper thin but appear thick. Might be wild. I really love the feel of the phone in my hand, it just feels very natural for such a large phone. Samsung really did it proper on the S3.

I've had mine for 4-5 days now and I'm still learning things that it can do but I'm loving it a lot so far. The camera is just amazing, the screen is beautiful and spacious, overall its very responsive and the battery life blows my previous Optimus S out of the wa

The accuweather widget seemed broken. It said it was 88 when it was 96, that was based on allowing it to 'pull from my location' instead of using the zip code to get the correct one. I'm guessing that its possibly pulling from some school or somewhere that maybe doesn't keep a guage out in the sun, not sure.

Also, I'm on Sprint and I'm only getting 3G, not 4G. I went into the store here in Austin and the lady said the phone is 4G LTE only, is that right? Seems I'm stuck with slow loading youtube videos until October when 4G LTE will finally roll out. *shucks*

I'm also a little perplexed why Sprint chose Oklahoma City over Austin for the LTE rollout. That just seems silly considering how much of a techie city we are. We're called The Silicon Hills for a reason.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Any recommendations on a case/screen cover? I bought a case when I bought my phone online.. $15 rubber back thingy, and I still have the peel off plastic on the screen it came with. I'm looking for a cover for the front though, any suggestions?


Case wise, I opted for the Rock Quicksand. Much sturdier than the original back and keeps the back and sides from getting scuffed and scratched. If you're after something heavy duty look elsewhere. This is a very slim, very durable case. I'll probably look for a leather flip case at some point, but until then this will do very nicely.

Screen protector wise, I went for the invisibleSHIELD. Mainly because the phone arrive way earlier than anticipated and I didn't feel comfortable walking around with it completely naked and this was the most readily available one to me. There are other recommended brands, but I can't recall off the top of my head. Think I've got a thread here somewhere with people offering some brands.
One thing I will say is steer clear of the cheap stuff, Zagg's invisibleSHIELD comes with a lifetime warranty so anything goes wrong just get a replacement. It also looks pretty damn good. I only ever notice it;s on if I look at the top or bottom or really look for the orange peel effect. The latter is only really noticeable if you really look for it in the right light.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> The cruzerlite is ribbed for your plesure. diztronic isnt but it wont be slippery. I went with a diztronic clear, was thinking of maybe a cruzer clear matte. Over the blue it turns gunmetal grey. I'm thinking because the layer and the effect it would do what bimmer paint does how it looks like paint is an inch thick cause so many slightly different tones layered so the phone would be paper thin but appear thick. Might be wild.
> I've had mine for 4-5 days now and I'm still learning things that it can do but I'm loving it a lot so far. The camera is just amazing, the screen is beautiful and spacious, overall its very responsive and the battery life blows my previous Optimus S out of the wa
> The accuweather widget seemed broken. It said it was 88 when it was 96, that was based on allowing it to 'pull from my location' instead of using the zip code to get the correct one. I'm guessing that its possibly pulling from some school or somewhere that maybe doesn't keep a guage out in the sun, not sure.
> Also, I'm on Sprint and I'm only getting 3G, not 4G. I went into the store here in Austin and the lady said the phone is 4G LTE only, is that right? Seems I'm stuck with slow loading youtube videos until October when 4G LTE will finally roll out. *shucks*
> I'm also a little perplexed why Sprint chose Oklahoma City over Austin for the LTE rollout. That just seems silly considering how much of a techie city we are. We're called The Silicon Hills for a reason.


I work for sprint amid we rolled lte out in 5 cities on June 15. One of which was Houston. It's rumored that San Diego and New jersey are round 2.


----------



## Ksireaper

I just switched to sprint in january and i am already ready to leave thm due to no 4G here in sd. Luckily they have unlimited data keeping me around.

It really sucks because my SGS2 is not even LTE compatible i think.

Do they make an otterbpx for the S3 yet? If so get that IMO.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WeirdHarold

Yes the S3 only has a LTE radio so it will only switch to 4G if you have access to a 4G LTE Network .


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Yes the S3 only has a LTE radio so it will only switch to 4G if you have access to a 4G LTE Network .


um the verizon version and sprint one carry CDMA 3G radios too
sprint version has
LTE 1900
CDMA 800 / 850 / 1900

Verizon ones have
LTE 750
CDMA 850 / 1900
GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900

so in theory whenever verizon releases the unlock, verizon's phone will become a global phone.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> um the verizon version and sprint one carry CDMA 3G radios too
> sprint version has
> LTE 1900
> CDMA 800 / 850 / 1900
> Verizon ones have
> LTE 750
> CDMA 850 / 1900
> GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
> so in theory whenever verizon releases the unlock, verizon's phone will become a global phone.


Actually, sprint plans to start LTE on the 800mhz and 1900mhz band as the voice and 3G are currently on the 1900mhz until the network vision is complete. Once it's done, LTE should be running on both the 800 and 1900, and a few years later on the 2500mhz that is currently wi-max based.

In the end the goal is to have all 3 bands carry LTE, voice and 3G for best coverage, though the 2500mhz is up in the air and I havent gotten much info on that.

What this phone supports in the end is what will matter though, along with where you live 8P.


----------



## azianai

im just quoting what the hardware specs say the phone supports that i pulled from phonescoop.

Either way, that's sprints plan for the future, as of right now their LTE is only 1900 band and in very few cities

Majority of their customers with S3's are on their CDMA 3G


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So what's going to happen to Flash with Jelly Bean? Is there going to be 3rd party support, or do the numerous websites that still use Flash now become unusuable on our phones?
> 
> Edit: Also, when using a ROM, is it possible to take the save game files from the unmodified OS and put them back onto the phone when I put on the custom ROM so that I do not lose accomplishments, etc.? Or is there a Google Play Store consequence from installing a custom ROM? Finally, which ROM should I go with? I still need Flash...


*Bump*


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> *Bump*


Already replied:








Quote:


> That's a good question about Flash. I'm not sure how HTML5 is going to take over when some websites clearly still haven't implemented it. I guess in the mean-time while this happens, Jelly Bean devices will experience the Internet in "iOS glory", i.e. with no Flash support.
> 
> As for backing up savegame files, you need Titanium Backup. The free version of the App will do the job just fine if you don't mind only having 1 backup as history for each App you back up and don't mind not being able to sync to Dropbox or Drive. The Pro has other features but these are the most prominent to my uses. Anyway, in Titanium Backup, configure it so it backs up all the external data of Apps and also the Apps' cache. Also enable the option at the top that syncs Titanium Backup's settings with your device (to save the configuration). Once done, configure your backup location on your MicroSD card and voila. Select your game from the list and create a backup. This backup contains the actual game and its data (including savegame data). When you flash a new custom ROM, reinstall Titanium Backup and your game will be listed there. If the game is installed by Play Store automatically, uninstall it and then just restore your backup of it (App + Data). This way you only install the game as per your backup and not a fresh install like Play Store will do. You're done - start the game and it's like you left it before flashing the custom ROM.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> *Bump*
> 
> 
> 
> Already replied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question about Flash. I'm not sure how HTML5 is going to take over when some websites clearly still haven't implemented it. I guess in the mean-time while this happens, Jelly Bean devices will experience the Internet in "iOS glory", i.e. with no Flash support.
> 
> As for backing up savegame files, you need Titanium Backup. The free version of the App will do the job just fine if you don't mind only having 1 backup as history for each App you back up and don't mind not being able to sync to Dropbox or Drive. The Pro has other features but these are the most prominent to my uses. Anyway, in Titanium Backup, configure it so it backs up all the external data of Apps and also the Apps' cache. Also enable the option at the top that syncs Titanium Backup's settings with your device (to save the configuration). Once done, configure your backup location on your MicroSD card and voila. Select your game from the list and create a backup. This backup contains the actual game and its data (including savegame data). When you flash a new custom ROM, reinstall Titanium Backup and your game will be listed there. If the game is installed by Play Store automatically, uninstall it and then just restore your backup of it (App + Data). This way you only install the game as per your backup and not a fresh install like Play Store will do. You're done - start the game and it's like you left it before flashing the custom ROM.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I went through and looked for a quote of mine. Grrr... Thanks for the information!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I went through and looked for a quote of mine. Grrr... Thanks for the information!


No worries mate!








Hope it helps. Titanium Backup is a root user's best friend!


----------



## quakermaas

As far as I have read on XDA, it will be only the jelly bean default browser that will not support flash, if using a 3d party browser (Opera mobile, Firefox ) it should work OK.

Somebody with a nexus 7 could confirm this.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> As far as I have read on XDA, it will be only the jelly bean default browser that will not support flash, if using a 3d party browser (Opera mobile, Firefox ) it should work OK.
> Somebody with a nexus 7 could confirm this.


That would be good news, except that Dolphin still likes to force close randomly on ICS.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> As far as I have read on XDA, it will be only the jelly bean default browser that will not support flash, if using a 3d party browser (Opera mobile, Firefox ) it should work OK.
> Somebody with a nexus 7 could confirm this.


Sounds good, I heard we could have JB for SIII in August?


----------



## Rubers

Two problems with this device:

No Apps2SD. Samsung are blaming Google. Google are blaming Samsung.

The battery life isn't as good as everyone made out. Using it for about 30 minutes, this morning, for example, netted 10% battery usage. All I was doing was reading websites with auto brightness (which was on the lowest). So, yeah, these claims of playing a video for 2 hours and only using 20% battery life (TechRadar, I believe) are far fetched.

Still a great phone though!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Two problems with this device:
> No Apps2SD. Samsung are blaming Google. Google are blaming Samsung.
> The battery life isn't as good as everyone made out. Using it for about 30 minutes, this morning, for example, netted 10% battery usage. All I was doing was reading websites with auto brightness (which was on the lowest). So, yeah, these claims of playing a video for 2 hours and only using 20% battery life (TechRadar, I believe) are far fetched.
> Still a great phone though!


It really deppends on the apps you're using.

For example, Twitter uses A LOT of battery, way too much, so I just turn off the Twitter syncing.

Personally with 4-5 hours of browsing and whatsapp my battery lasts a minimum of ~24-26 hours.









This is with 99% of the time using Wireless, data internet off, GPS ON (It only uses GPS when an app needs it anyways).


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It really deppends on the apps you're using.
> For example, Twitter uses A LOT of battery, way too much, so I just turn off the Twitter syncing.
> Personally with 4-5 hours of browsing and whatsapp my battery lasts a minimum of ~24-26 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 99% of the time using Wireless, data internet off, GPS ON (It only uses GPS when an app needs it anyways).


I didn't have Twitter on and I've turned off Facebook notifications







I was browsing OCN using Wi-fi and the Chrome browser.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> I didn't have Twitter on and I've turned off Facebook notifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was browsing OCN using Wi-fi and the Chrome browser.


How old is your phone?

The more battery charges you do, the more it lasts at the beggining.

The first charge it didn't last much, but after 2-3 whole charges (From ~10-15% to 100%) it lasted a lot more.









Personally I only keep Google contacts and Whatsapp as sync, anything else I prefer to do it manually. For forums I suggest you to use Tapatalk, uses way less resources to visit forums.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How old is your phone?
> The more battery charges you do, the more it lasts at the beggining.
> The first charge it didn't last much, but after 2-3 whole charges (From ~10-15% to 100%) it lasted a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I only keep Google contacts and Whatsapp as sync, anything else I prefer to do it manually. For forums I suggest you to use Tapatalk, uses way less resources to visit forums.


Ahh, less than 5 days. I got it on the 17th. I haven't done any full discharges, though. I've been charging at about 20-30%. I've read that allowing the battery to full deplete is bad for it?

So, maybe I should run it down to ~10% a couple of times first?


----------



## Zorginator

Fully charged at 9am this morning. Had some music playing for about 2 hours. Browsed some facebook and online for maybe half an hour. Screen brightness was set to highest as was outside. Not really touched the phone much and it's sitting at 79% I'd say that's not too bad. I think you're just expecting way too much from this phone.

10% battery loss from browsing web pages for 30mins, would suggest a full 5 hours of constant browsing until the battery is fully depleted.

The battery isn't amazing by any standard. It does however last a whole day. Only time I'd had it hit <20% is during the first few days when I kept playing with it and probably played with it 3 or 4 hours straight.
Only things I manage are the screen brightness and wifi. I let the phone do the rest and it seems to do ok. FB and emails are set to update automatically.

Will also mention the auto screen brightness is pants, but I'm used to adjusting the screen manually anyway so not entirely bothered.

Also, why does Apps2SD matter? You've got 16GB in storage on the phone. Just requires a decent SD card and some organisation.


----------



## Gib007

Let's note that battery power loss isn't linear anyway. The battery I use is a 2750 mAh battery I bought from eBay for £10, for this phone model. In the morning, I disconnect it from the charger and it's at 100%. About ten minutes later after having only checked Gmail on Wi-Fi, it's down to 95% and a bit later, 90%. However, this is only the initial drop-off. The battery lasts a full day of regular use regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> As far as I have read on XDA, it will be only the jelly bean default browser that will not support flash, if using a 3d party browser (Opera mobile, Firefox ) it should work OK.
> Somebody with a nexus 7 could confirm this.


Really? It's viable, considering each browser can integrate Flash in its own right, even though Adobe Flash Player is essentially an App. I have Dolphin installed but I'm starting to use Chrome more due to having synchronised bookmarks and nice tabs management. Not sure how Chrome will fair with Flash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Sounds good, I heard we could have JB for SIII in August?


Really!?







This would be great, but Samsung was saying "Q4 2012". Mind you, if we're talking ROMs, CyanogenMod 10 is working its way there quite nicely. We're by Preview 6 as of now and it's increasingly more stable although all the Jelly Bean features are not yet integrated. Part of the reason for me staying on Omega 9.0 at this time is the fact that NatWest's App doesn't work well on Jelly Bean yet. I quite like managing my bank accounts on Android. When they do update this, CyanogenMod 10 will be more attractive!


----------



## kcuestag

Gib007, I highly suggest you NOT to use any battery other than the original battery for your phone.

If you need, just buy an extra original battery for the SIII, using non-original batteries may damage your phone.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Gib007, I highly suggest you NOT to use any battery other than the original battery for your phone.
> If you need, just buy an extra original battery for the SIII, using non-original batteries may damage your phone.


Hahahaha had a bad experience?








I've always bought "extra capacity batteries" for all my phones. Mind you, I'm always aware that something can explode, LOL.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Hahahaha had a bad experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always bought "extra capacity batteries" for all my phones. Mind you, I'm always aware that something can explode, LOL.


Yeah not a good experience.









I may buy an extra bettery for my SIII, but it will be an original battery for the SIII.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah not a good experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may buy an extra bettery for my SIII, but it will be an original battery for the SIII.


Hahaha, I might swap batteries then!








I just hope Samsung don't over-charge for an original battery.

EDIT: Battery swapped back to original Samsung battery on both my phone and my wife's.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Fully charged at 9am this morning. Had some music playing for about 2 hours. Browsed some facebook and online for maybe half an hour. Screen brightness was set to highest as was outside. Not really touched the phone much and it's sitting at 79% I'd say that's not too bad. I think you're just expecting way too much from this phone.
> 10% battery loss from browsing web pages for 30mins, would suggest a full 5 hours of constant browsing until the battery is fully depleted.
> The battery isn't amazing by any standard. It does however last a whole day. Only time I'd had it hit <20% is during the first few days when I kept playing with it and probably played with it 3 or 4 hours straight.
> Only things I manage are the screen brightness and wifi. I let the phone do the rest and it seems to do ok. FB and emails are set to update automatically.
> Will also mention the auto screen brightness is pants, but I'm used to adjusting the screen manually anyway so not entirely bothered.
> Also, why does Apps2SD matter? You've got 16GB in storage on the phone. Just requires a decent SD card and some organisation.


Apps2SD matters because 3D games are around 1.5GB-3GB use some of those and it starts to matter. Also, HD movies start to run up and so on. I have a 16GB card, plan to up that to 32GB soon enough, but it'd be nice to move some of the data to the SD card in larger games. It's an expected feature and Samsung and Google are playing the blame game about it.

Either way, coming from a HTC Desire, this is a massive step up for me.

BTW, this theme is a MUST. TouchWiz is a bit ugly.

I think my usage is starting to calm down now anyways I'm at 59%, charged maybe a few % while I've been ADB connecting to my phone and lost quite a lot while flashing with CWM (I turned it off at 84%, flashed, turned back on, 80%. Flashing taxes this quite a bit!). There's been 2 hours screen-on time.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Apps2SD matters because 3D games are around 1.5GB-3GB use some of those and it starts to matter. Also, HD movies start to run up and so on. I have a 16GB card, plan to up that to 32GB soon enough, but it'd be nice to move some of the data to the SD card in larger games. It's an expected feature and Samsung and Google are playing the blame game about it.
> Either way, coming from a HTC Desire, this is a massive step up for me.


I can understand some large files like games, but people aren't likely to have a library of games downloaded to their phone are they? Or am I the only one in that respect...?
I wouldn't bother watching a full HD movie on such a small screen. Second, I usually have digital copies of all of mine anyway, so store it on the SD card.
Maybe it's just me coming from a Desire, which used to have serious storage issues, but I genuinely think this is alright. Unless common apps start to run in the GB file size range, 16GB on board storage is sufficient.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Apps2SD matters because 3D games are around 1.5GB-3GB use some of those and it starts to matter.


Umm... Google Play has a *hard* limit of 50MB on Play Store apps. Larger apps have to make use of APK expansion files that sit in the Android folder in /sdcard, or come up with their own solution for storing data on the SD card.

A2SD is basically useless for any device with more than 2GB of onboard storage.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> I can understand some large files like games, but people aren't likely to have a library of games downloaded to their phone are they? Or am I the only one in that respect...?
> I wouldn't bother watching a full HD movie on such a small screen. Second, I usually have digital copies of all of mine anyway, so store it on the SD card.
> Maybe it's just me coming from a Desire, which used to have serious storage issues, but I genuinely think this is alright. Unless common apps start to run in the GB file size range, 16GB on board storage is sufficient.


I come from a Desire too. I have my music on my ExtSDcard (the removable one) and any videos. I've ripped a few HD movies on there too, but I probably won't watch them either (though, you never know for when I go on holiday. The screen looks AMAZING with HD films. You should try it at least once







). My SD card has 4GB left and my internal has around 9GB left (I only have Dungeon Defenders Second Wave on there at the moment). I also have a few .BIN PSX game rips from my original CD's for FPse









There are a number of large games, though, GTA, Dead Space, for example








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Umm... Google Play has a *hard* limit of 50MB on Play Store apps. Larger apps have to make use of APK expansion files that sit in the Android folder in /sdcard, or come up with their own solution for storing data on the SD card.
> A2SD is basically useless for any device with more than 2GB of onboard storage.


Not particularly. The Galaxy S3 doesn't allow ANY app related data to be moved to the SD card. The actual external removable one. In the phone the internal memory is mounted as "SDcard" so apps like Titanium report the Internal and SD card as the same, because they are actually one and the same. So, 11GB usable is maybe 8 HD games and nothing more.

So basically, yeah there's a 50mb limit on APK's adn the rest is downloaded to an SD card... but the phone is told that the internal storage IS the SD card, not the actual SD card that you can change... So you can see where there might be an issue if you can't eventually start to move apps or app data to the SD card, which can take advantage of 64GB SD cards (and 128GB when they turn up).

It's a minor grumble of mine, but the XDA community is quite pissed off about it, including ChainFire (quite a well known dev)


----------



## Rubers

BTW, screenshots incoming:


----------



## Penryn

Yea, I hate how touchwiz looks.



My battery also lasts me a good almost 2 days of normal use before I really need to charge. CM10 for the US variant SIIIs is looking really good and most of the herp derpiness is worked out.


----------



## kcuestag

Only reason I keep it stock with touchwiz is because I love the stock accuweather widget, honestly it is the best looking widget to me for this phone.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Only reason I keep it stock with touchwiz is because I love the stock accuweather widget, honestly it is the best looking widget to me for this phone.


APEEXXXXXX!!!


----------



## Rubers

Yeah, I've stayed with TouchWiz, but themed over it to make it look sexy. I like the functionality and I also want to remain stock Samsung firmware.... AOSP always replaces stuff and gimps features (like the camera, but I have yet to try it with a Samsung ROM).


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Yeah, I've stayed with TouchWiz, but themed over it to make it look sexy. I like the functionality and I also want to remain stock Samsung firmware.... AOSP always replaces stuff and gimps features (like the camera, but I have yet to try it with a Samsung ROM).


If you like TouchWiz and Samsung's stuff, check out Omega ROM. It's always based on Samsung's very latest firmware and they then add their modifications on top. You end up getting what Samsung give you, plus extra stuff. You can also customise the ROM after installation via their own App "Omega Files", where you download and flash individual updates. Check it out:

Official Website: http://kitchen.indieroms.net/blog/
XDA Developers Thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1663656

I run Omega 9.0, 24/7 and without any problems, whatsoever.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> If you like TouchWiz and Samsung's stuff, check out Omega ROM. It's always based on Samsung's very latest firmware and they then add their modifications on top. You end up getting what Samsung give you, plus extra stuff. You can also customise the ROM after installation via their own App "Omega Files", where you download and flash individual updates. Check it out:
> Official Website: http://kitchen.indieroms.net/blog/
> XDA Developers Thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1663656
> I run Omega 9.0, 24/7 and without any problems, whatsoever.


I tried Omega (it's on 9.1 now







) I liked the installer from CWM, but I wasn't too keen on the other stuff, or the Omega Kitchen Files. I'm running VillianROM v1.1 using Ninphetamin3-1.2.1 Kernel. It's stripped some of the bloat and left everything else as stock. I'm on the XXLFB firmware base









I use this theme: JB Domination.

Here's the screens: http://www.overclock.net/t/1279594/samsung-galaxy-s3/250#post_17765668


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea, I hate how touchwiz looks.
> 
> 
> 
> My battery also lasts me a good almost 2 days of normal use before I really need to charge. CM10 for the US variant SIIIs is looking really good and most of the herp derpiness is worked out.


No CDMA is a big deal. And what is CDMA LTE?

If there is a ROM with just better battery life and removed bloatware but I get to keep Touchwiz I'd go for it.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> No CDMA is a big deal. And what is CDMA LTE?


4G, I presume, which is only available on the S4 version and the Korean version (Exynos).


----------



## azianai

CDMA in the USA here is for Verizon and Sprint carriers
It basically kills your 4G speed.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Not particularly. The Galaxy S3 doesn't allow ANY app related data to be moved to the SD card. The actual external removable one. In the phone the internal memory is mounted as "SDcard" so apps like Titanium report the Internal and SD card as the same, because they are actually one and the same. So, 11GB usable is maybe 8 HD games and nothing more.
> So basically, yeah there's a 50mb limit on APK's adn the rest is downloaded to an SD card... but the phone is told that the internal storage IS the SD card, not the actual SD card that you can change... So you can see where there might be an issue if you can't eventually start to move apps or app data to the SD card, which can take advantage of 64GB SD cards (and 128GB when they turn up).
> It's a minor grumble of mine, but the XDA community is quite pissed off about it, including ChainFire (quite a well known dev)


For compatibility reasons Android treats /sdcard essentially as "non-apk" storage, whether its internal flash or an actual SD card. Apps make use of an API call to get this location, letting the system determine the right spot(at least they should if the developer isn't a complete idiot)

The Galaxy S3, and pretty much every other phone with internal flash + sd card treats the internal flash as primary storage and any additional SD cards as secondary storage, because unlike SD-only phones like the Desire the user is able to pull the card out at any time. So allowing the user to move app data to secondary storage would result in the phone becoming completely unusable in the event the user misplaces the SD card.

But I wouldn't say its impossible. You should be able to ln -s /Android /sdcard/Android. That would let you move apps to secondary storage. You'd just have to be watchful of the phone mounting the sd card to a different directory.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> For compatibility reasons Android treats /sdcard essentially as "non-apk" storage, whether its internal flash or an actual SD card. Apps make use of an API call to get this location, letting the system determine the right spot(at least they should if the developer isn't a complete idiot)
> The Galaxy S3, and pretty much every other phone with internal flash + sd card treats the internal flash as primary storage and any additional SD cards as secondary storage, because unlike SD-only phones like the Desire the user is able to pull the card out at any time. So allowing the user to move app data to secondary storage would result in the phone becoming completely unusable in the event the user misplaces the SD card.
> But I wouldn't say its impossible. You should be able to ln -s /Android /sdcard/Android. That would let you move apps to secondary storage. You'd just have to be watchful of the phone mounting the sd card to a different directory.


Other ICS phones with external storage allow you to move apps to them. You _could_ symlink sd card to extsdcard but the the whole internal storage wouldn't get used.

There's a solution out there, though, that blends them together, so a 16gb phone with a 16gb sd card reads as a 32gb internal storage phone with no sd card. Then you can have a much larger storage. My phone in particular is 10mb/s write, so a class 10 card would work well.


----------



## Gib007

Yeah I wonder, with *Directory Bind* (root App), I've got the contents of my MicroSD card _linked_ to a folder called *extSDCard* in my internal storage. The files aren't physically there but if you enter this folder, you see the contents of my MicroSD card and can manipulate all the data (I use this so that AirDroid can access my MicroSD card). Could I not for example choose to install an App in (or move an App to) the *extSDCard* folder in my internal memory? The phone would think it's in the internal memory but it turns out it's actually the MicroSD card...


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Yeah I wonder, with *Directory Bind* (root App), I've got the contents of my MicroSD card _linked_ to a folder called *extSDCard* in my internal storage. The files aren't physically there but if you enter this folder, you see the contents of my MicroSD card and can manipulate all the data (I use this so that AirDroid can access my MicroSD card). Could I not for example choose to install an App in (or move an App to) the *extSDCard* folder in my internal memory? The phone would think it's in the internal memory but it turns out it's actually the MicroSD card...


Now that's a good idea. I use Airdroid and that'd be quite handy. I have "Wi-Fi File Explorer Pro" also which would work well with that.

BTW, get onto Kies and check out Samsung Apps, there's a few free games going to celebrate the lunch (still) I got Eternal Legacy HD (GameLoft) and Real Racing 2 (EA Games). All the rest look crap but those are ok. Also, the paid-for levels of Angry Birds Space are free to Samsung owners for a short period of time, so get it and check them out ASAP to unlock them for free









The thing with the apps are you don't get to choose where they move their data to. They have a predetermined location. You could move them to the SD card and then symlink the folder or use CIFS manager to do somethign similar. The phone wouldn't know the difference and the data would be on another card saving space. Or Samsung could pull their finger out and sort it out!

Also, newest version of CWM 6.0.1.0 Touch is out. NanDroid backups are now smaller and able to backup to the External SD card which is handy.

EDIT:

This is the mod I was thinking of. I think it just swaps around the mounts so that the phone memory is actually the external and the external is seen as internal. I wouldn't do it on less than a class 10, though, to ensure it's the same speed:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1772234&highlight=directory+bind


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Yeah I wonder, with *Directory Bind* (root App), I've got the contents of my MicroSD card _linked_ to a folder called *extSDCard* in my internal storage. The files aren't physically there but if you enter this folder, you see the contents of my MicroSD card and can manipulate all the data (I use this so that AirDroid can access my MicroSD card). Could I not for example choose to install an App in (or move an App to) the *extSDCard* folder in my internal memory? The phone would think it's in the internal memory but it turns out it's actually the MicroSD card...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a good idea. I use Airdroid and that'd be quite handy. I have "Wi-Fi File Explorer Pro" also which would work well with that.
> 
> BTW, get onto Kies and check out Samsung Apps, there's a few free games going to celebrate the lunch (still) I got Eternal Legacy HD (GameLoft) and Real Racing 2 (EA Games). All the rest look crap but those are ok. Also, the paid-for levels of Angry Birds Space are free to Samsung owners for a short period of time, so get it and check them out ASAP to unlock them for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with the apps are you don't get to choose where they move their data to. They have a predetermined location. You could move them to the SD card and then symlink the folder or use CIFS manager to do somethign similar. The phone wouldn't know the difference and the data would be on another card saving space. Or Samsung could pull their finger out and sort it out!
> 
> Also, newest version of CWM 6.0.1.0 Touch is out. NanDroid backups are now smaller and able to backup to the External SD card which is handy.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This is the mod I was thinking of. I think it just swaps around the mounts so that the phone memory is actually the external and the external is seen as internal. I wouldn't do it on less than a class 10, though, to ensure it's the same speed:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1772234&highlight=directory+bind
Click to expand...

I have all the Kies stuff disabled right now. I didn't realize there are free games... Are there any shooters like Shadowgun?


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I have all the Kies stuff disabled right now. I didn't realize there are free games... Are there any shooters like Shadowgun?


Nah there aren't any like that, I looked extensively. You can also check out here: http://www.samsungapps.com/ as well. Eternal Legacy (like Final Fantasy) and Real Realing (fairly good as well) on there. They say "discount" under them. You may be able to download the APK's from there too. That's all Kies does. IT just throws them into a SamsungAppsKies folder on the phone.

Also, Polaris Office 4.0 was supposed ot be released for free on SamsungApps but it's not there for some reason. Polaris said on their Facebook page that this is an issue and they're working it out ASAP. So keep an eye out for that if you are interested!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I have all the Kies stuff disabled right now. I didn't realize there are free games... Are there any shooters like Shadowgun?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah there aren't any like that, I looked extensively. You can also check out here: http://www.samsungapps.com/ as well. Eternal Legacy (like Final Fantasy) and Real Realing (fairly good as well) on there. They say "discount" under them. You may be able to download the APK's from there too. That's all Kies does. IT just throws them into a SamsungAppsKies folder on the phone.
> 
> Also, Polaris Office 4.0 was supposed ot be released for free on SamsungApps but it's not there for some reason. Polaris said on their Facebook page that this is an issue and they're working it out ASAP. So keep an eye out for that if you are interested!
Click to expand...

Polaris was already on my phone? Was that just the lite version or something?


----------



## Inverse

~Posted this in a new thread~ <3


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Now that's a good idea. I use Airdroid and that'd be quite handy. I have "Wi-Fi File Explorer Pro" also which would work well with that.
> BTW, get onto Kies and check out Samsung Apps, there's a few free games going to celebrate the lunch (still) I got Eternal Legacy HD (GameLoft) and Real Racing 2 (EA Games). All the rest look crap but those are ok. Also, the paid-for levels of Angry Birds Space are free to Samsung owners for a short period of time, so get it and check them out ASAP to unlock them for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with the apps are you don't get to choose where they move their data to. They have a predetermined location. You could move them to the SD card and then symlink the folder or use CIFS manager to do somethign similar. The phone wouldn't know the difference and the data would be on another card saving space. Or Samsung could pull their finger out and sort it out!
> Also, newest version of CWM 6.0.1.0 Touch is out. NanDroid backups are now smaller and able to backup to the External SD card which is handy.
> EDIT:
> This is the mod I was thinking of. I think it just swaps around the mounts so that the phone memory is actually the external and the external is seen as internal. I wouldn't do it on less than a class 10, though, to ensure it's the same speed:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1772234&highlight=directory+bind


Where are you finding these games... I can't seem to locate anything.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Where are you finding these games... I can't seem to locate anything.


http://www.samsungapps.com/

They're just there...

Or on Kies its under SamsungApps on the left hand bar.


----------



## kcuestag

Seems like the Galaxy SIII will recieve the Jelly Bean update for simlock-free phones between August and September!


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Seems like the Galaxy SIII will recieve the Jelly Bean update for simlock-free phones between August and September!


Or any debranded rooted phone..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Or any debranded rooted phone..


Mine's simlock-free (Didn't expect it from my company but they don't lock their phones







) but I'm still rooted.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Stuck with stock for about a week and a half after I got it. Now I use Nova Launcher instead of TouchWiz, Widget Locker instead of the default lock screen, DoubleTwist instead of the default music player (love the lock screen functionality on it as well as everything else), SwiftKey instead of the default Samsung kb, etc. Rooted it about a week ago, simple as anything. Now just waiting on a good rom, most likely CM10 when it's ready.

Anyway, screenshots time! First 3 are my main pages, last one is lock screen.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Mine's simlock-free (Didn't expect it from my company but they don't lock their phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I'm still rooted.


Sim unlocking was easy enough







There's a tool that backs up the efs/nv_data.bin, recompiles with an unlock code, flashes it back. Took a few mins








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Stuck with stock for about a week and a half after I got it. Now I use Nova Launcher instead of TouchWiz, Widget Locker instead of the default lock screen, DoubleTwist instead of the default music player (love the lock screen functionality on it as well as everything else), SwiftKey instead of the default Samsung kb, etc. Rooted it about a week ago, simple as anything. Now just waiting on a good rom, most likely CM10 when it's ready.
> Anyway, screenshots time! First 3 are my main pages, last one is lock screen.


Nice









I like TouchWiz thus far, but +1 on SwiftKey. Been using that now since November 2010. Although the stock Samsung one isn't half bad!

The Chrome for Android browser is pretty awesome, btw. I've never been able to use FF until now since it sucked on my HTC Desire and now I've got Chrome I'm struggling to get chance.


----------



## Inverse

Can anyone point to me a solid, clear and up-to-date method to rooting my Verizon GS3? ^-^

There isn't a unified Galaxy forum like the droidforums page has for the Droid that I've seen. So I'd love to know where I can find the latest information on this phone's rooting, romming and other hacks as they pop up. Thx in advance. <3


----------



## dante020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Can anyone point to me a solid, clear and up-to-date method to rooting my Verizon GS3? ^-^
> There isn't a unified Galaxy forum like the droidforums page has for the Droid that I've seen. So I'd love to know where I can find the latest information on this phone's rooting, romming and other hacks as they pop up. Thx in advance. <3


Check out xda-developers.com - it has everything you could ever want to know. They have a separate forum for each carrier version of the GS3 and there are plenty of tutorials for rooting and such.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Can anyone point to me a solid, clear and up-to-date method to rooting my Verizon GS3? ^-^
> There isn't a unified Galaxy forum like the droidforums page has for the Droid that I've seen. So I'd love to know where I can find the latest information on this phone's rooting, romming and other hacks as they pop up. Thx in advance. <3


Try here

XDA Verizon S III Forum


----------



## Gib007

I don't understand. I just installed Samsung Apps on my phone and my wife's and we've both downloaded Smart Office 2 for free from it. However, it's not listed on Play Store in "My Apps" so how do we get updates?
Are updates done through Samsung Apps like they would through Play Store?
Would a Titanium Backup backup and restore allow it to be listed on Play Store?
Just wondering how Samsung Apps links in with Play Store, that's all!









Also, I'm happy about Samsung's fast progress with Jelly Bean!!!
This means Omega ROM will soon see a massive update with Jelly Bean extremely soon after Samsung unleash their stock firmware. I will wait for Omega ROM rather than flashing Samsung's stock.


----------



## Bielijbog

Just found these yesterday... They actually look really nice. Thinking about one of the darker wood ones or the Brushed Gun Metal.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like TouchWiz thus far, but +1 on SwiftKey. Been using that now since November 2010. Although the stock Samsung one isn't half bad!
> 
> The Chrome for Android browser is pretty awesome, btw. I've never been able to use FF until now since it sucked on my HTC Desire and now I've got Chrome I'm struggling to get chance.


I find that the Samsung Keyboard tries to autocorrect too frequently. I'm really tempted to get SwiftKey for a change of pace, I'm just hoping (since I know nothing about it) that it has swiping functionality like the stock keyboard.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I find that the Samsung Keyboard tries to autocorrect too frequently. I'm really tempted to get SwiftKey for a change of pace, I'm just hoping (since I know nothing about it) that it has swiping functionality like the stock keyboard.


That was my only problem with it. It constantly autocorrected and I had to go back and fix 50% of my message almost everytime...
I bought Thumbkeyboard and am pretty happy with it. Don't think it has swipe, but I feel I can type fast enough that I don't miss it.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

just turn autocorrect off, its so damn annoying. autocorrect and predictive texts is always messin me up, gotta disable it


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*
> 
> just turn autocorrect off, its so damn annoying. autocorrect and predictive texts is always messin me up, gotta disable it


I have it on with Thumbkeyboard and it's not bad, actually gets it right most of the time and it's not as intrusive as the Samsung keyboard.


----------



## dante020

I've tried just about every keyboard there is and my vote goes to SwiftKey. It predicts correctly 99.5% of the time and will usually get the word right as long as it starts with the correct letter and is approximately the correct length. It will usually even split words that are accidentally combined due to hitting a letter instead of space. It is responsive and has several skins, learns your typing style from several different sources, and is just awesome in general.


----------



## Agenesis

Coming from the galaxy note the I find myself making a lot of mistakes while typing due to the smaller screen, but SwiftKey is a definite upgrade over the stock keyboard. There's a trial in the play store so it doesn't hurt to try it out.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like TouchWiz thus far, but +1 on SwiftKey. Been using that now since November 2010. Although the stock Samsung one isn't half bad!
> 
> The Chrome for Android browser is pretty awesome, btw. I've never been able to use FF until now since it sucked on my HTC Desire and now I've got Chrome I'm struggling to get chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that the Samsung Keyboard tries to autocorrect too frequently. I'm really tempted to get SwiftKey for a change of pace, I'm just hoping (since I know nothing about it) that it has swiping functionality like the stock keyboard.
Click to expand...

SwiftKey does _not_ have swipe capabilities.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like TouchWiz thus far, but +1 on SwiftKey. Been using that now since November 2010. Although the stock Samsung one isn't half bad!
> 
> The Chrome for Android browser is pretty awesome, btw. I've never been able to use FF until now since it sucked on my HTC Desire and now I've got Chrome I'm struggling to get chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that the Samsung Keyboard tries to autocorrect too frequently. I'm really tempted to get SwiftKey for a change of pace, I'm just hoping (since I know nothing about it) that it has swiping functionality like the stock keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SwiftKey does _not_ have swipe capabilities.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the answer, I'll probably grab the demo anyway, as I have heard nothing but good things about it.

I did however remove the contacts shortcut from the "quick" bar or whatever it's officially called, and I can't figure out how to put it back or something else in its place.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, I'll probably grab the demo anyway, as I have heard nothing but good things about it.
> I did however remove the contacts shortcut from the "quick" bar or whatever it's officially called, and I can't figure out how to put it back or something else in its place.


Hold the App's icon down and drag it there. You can either drag them from your app menu or hold down on the home screen and click "Add to Home Screen" > "Apps".


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Hold the App's icon down and drag it there. You can either drag them from your app menu or hold down on the home screen and click "Add to Home Screen" > "Apps".


It wasn't on a home screen, it was on the bar that remains at the bottom of every screen.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> It wasn't on a home screen, it was on the bar that remains at the bottom of every screen.


Yeah, I know. It works the same way. Just drag it onto that bar.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> It wasn't on a home screen, it was on the bar that remains at the bottom of every screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. It works the same way. Just drag it onto that bar.
Click to expand...

TouchWiz or something isn't letting me do that. It just shows the home screens as a location to drag it to. I have no idea how to move something to the quick bar, so I'm not sure why it would even let you take something off of it.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> TouchWiz or something isn't letting me do that. It just shows the home screens as a location to drag it to. I have no idea how to move something to the quick bar, so I'm not sure why it would even let you take something off of it.


Don't think you can drag it from the app list. You should be able to drag it from the home screen though.


----------



## Penryn

Took the plunge and installed CM10 preview. Backed up my old rom and am now swimming in Jelly Bean land. I will post back after a day or two of use.


----------



## DuckieHo

The Swype on CM7 allows the user to add new words to the dictionary.

The Samsung stock Swype keyboard does not.... is there anyway to add to a dictionary?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Don't think you can drag it from the app list. You should be able to drag it from the home screen though.


^^ this exactly, throw it on a screen from the apps list, then drag from there to the bottom bar.

And Penryn, do let us know how CM10 preview is! After QBKing's review, I'm a little hesitant. I'm happy with my Blazer Rom (for Sprint) on 1.5, so I'll wait for JBean or another blazer update (past his 1.6)


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Don't think you can drag it from the app list. You should be able to drag it from the home screen though.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ this exactly, throw it on a screen from the apps list, then drag from there to the bottom bar.
> 
> And Penryn, do let us know how CM10 preview is! After QBKing's review, I'm a little hesitant. I'm happy with my Blazer Rom (for Sprint) on 1.5, so I'll wait for JBean or another blazer update (past his 1.6)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> TouchWiz or something isn't letting me do that. It just shows the home screens as a location to drag it to. I have no idea how to move something to the quick bar, so I'm not sure why it would even let you take something off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think you can drag it from the app list. You should be able to drag it from the home screen though.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help with that guys. For some reason, I never would have thought to actually try that.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Took the plunge and installed CM10 preview. Backed up my old rom and am now swimming in Jelly Bean land. I will post back after a day or two of use.


I read Preview 8 is extremely stable with the camera and all but some were using the latest Siyah Kernel with it. As far as I hear, CyanogenMod 10 still hasn't implemented everything that constitutes Jelly Bean's greatness. I'm personally waiting for a full Jelly Bean experience, be it CyanogenMod 10 or Omega (once Samsung release it themselves, Omega will be on the case).


----------



## anticommon

Does anyone know what the speed difference is between this version, and the quad-core intl version is? I got bummed when I heard this is only a dual core :/ was planning on unloading my infuse on ebay and using the cash to pick one of these up.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Does anyone know what the speed difference is between this version, and the quad-core intl version is? I got bummed when I heard this is only a dual core :/ was planning on unloading my infuse on ebay and using the cash to pick one of these up.


This one benches faster than the international version for some computational reasons that I don't pretend to understand. I know I saw the letters IPC in there somewhere, but don't be bummed out about speeds. It's the fastest phone (in benchmarks) ever released to the public I believe.


----------



## DuckieHo

The US version uses Krait.... 2x Cortex-A15. The other versions use 4x Cortex-A9. Since very little mobile code is multi threaded, fewer faster cores is better.

Sent from my Galaxy S III.


----------



## exousia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> um the verizon version and sprint one carry CDMA 3G radios too
> 
> Sprint version has
> LTE 1900
> CDMA 800 / 850 / 1900
> 
> Verizon ones have
> LTE 750
> CDMA 850 / 1900
> GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
> so in theory whenever verizon releases the unlock, verizon's phone will become a global phone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Yes the S3 only has a LTE radio so it will only switch to 4G if you have access to a 4G LTE Network .


What the heck? I was told in the Sprint store the GS3 had GSM capability. And now you're telling me that Verizon does but the Sprint version doesn't? What are these shenanigans all about. Part of the big reason I chose to upgrade now and go with the GS3 was because I'm traveling to Europe soon. Not happy about this. -_-


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> This one benches faster than the international version for some computational reasons that I don't pretend to understand. I know I saw the letters IPC in there somewhere, but don't be bummed out about speeds. It's the fastest phone (in benchmarks) ever released to the public I believe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> The US version uses Krait.... 2x Cortex-A15. The other versions use 4x Cortex-A9. Since very little mobile code is multi threaded, fewer faster cores is better.
> Sent from my Galaxy S III.


Thanks for the clarification







I may go ahead and get this after all.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> ^^ this exactly, throw it on a screen from the apps list, then drag from there to the bottom bar.
> And Penryn, do let us know how CM10 preview is! After QBKing's review, I'm a little hesitant. I'm happy with my Blazer Rom (for Sprint) on 1.5, so I'll wait for JBean or another blazer update (past his 1.6)


So after a day of use, I am in love. NO ERRORS AT ALL. Made calls. Took pictures. Recorded video. Surfed the web. Checked email. Played several games. Just. Wow. The new voice search is SO amazing. I already knew that since I had JB on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus for a few weeks now though but JB makes this phone fly.

Not a single force close on anything. No connectivity issues. 3G speeds are good. It's very impressive for a preview I'll say that much. Battery life is about the same as I got on Phantom's Blazer ROM.




Yea, I am sticking with this.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Took the plunge and installed CM10 preview. Backed up my old rom and am now swimming in Jelly Bean land. I will post back after a day or two of use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So after a day of use, I am in love. NO ERRORS AT ALL. Made calls. Took pictures. Recorded video. Surfed the web. Checked email. Played several games. Just. Wow. The new voice search is SO amazing. I already knew that since I had JB on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus for a few weeks now though but JB makes this phone fly.
> Not a single force close on anything. No connectivity issues. 3G speeds are good. It's very impressive for a preview I'll say that much. Battery life is about the same as I got on Phantom's Blazer ROM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I am sticking with this.


Nice









Flash working on 3rd party browsers or even the default, what is the deal there ?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash working on 3rd party browsers or even the default, what is the deal there ?


No flash on default browser, Chrome or Firefox. The link in flash videos directs to the play store flash player download but it simply says:


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> No flash on default browser, Chrome or Firefox. The link in flash videos directs to the play store flash player download but it simply says:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 I see.

Just done a little Google search.

http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-on-android-4-1-jelly-bean/

Seems an easy work around for the install


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I see.
> 
> Just done a little Google search.
> 
> http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-on-android-4-1-jelly-bean/
> 
> Seems an easy work around for the install


Ah, thanks. I never really looked into it since I don't really visit many sites with flash on my phone, but it's good to know.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> The US version uses Krait.... 2x Cortex-A15. The other versions use 4x Cortex-A9. Since very little mobile code is multi threaded, fewer faster cores is better.
> Sent from my Galaxy S III.


Hmm, the GPU is better in the International version, Duckie:

http://androidandme.com/2012/04/smartphones-2/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-compared-to-tegra-3-and-snapdragon-s4-in-gpu-benchmarks/


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> The US version uses Krait.... 2x Cortex-A15. The other versions use 4x Cortex-A9. Since very little mobile code is multi threaded, fewer faster cores is better.
> Sent from my Galaxy S III.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, the GPU is better in the International version, Duckie:
> 
> http://androidandme.com/2012/04/smartphones-2/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-compared-to-tegra-3-and-snapdragon-s4-in-gpu-benchmarks/
Click to expand...

Not quite. If you actually look at those results and find their source, you will see it is Anandtech. You will then see that Anandtech made an amendment to their results when they found that the Adreno 225 was being punished by using AA whilst the Mali-400MP was incapable of using AA on the admittedly Adreno-centric benchmark.

Edit: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5559/qualcomm-snapdragon-s4-krait-performance-preview-msm8960-adreno-225-benchmarks/3


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> What the heck? I was told in the Sprint store the GS3 had GSM capability. And now you're telling me that Verizon does but the Sprint version doesn't? What are these shenanigans all about. Part of the big reason I chose to upgrade now and go with the GS3 was because I'm traveling to Europe soon. Not happy about this. -_-


I think it's *always* a good idea to just get the International version of mobile phones. On average it seems you end up with better hardware and better capabilities all over the world. Why not go for the International version?

On another note, I'm happy to hear there's a workaround to getting Flash to work on Jelly Bean!








You know, in the mean-time whilst the Internet adapts to HTML5, Flash is still popular and needs attention in Android even if unofficially.

Good to hear CyanogenMod 10 Preview is really stable so far. Personally I'm waiting on Omega's take on it, once Samsung pop out their official update. Not that I'm using TouchWiz (I use Apex Launcher Pro) but I like how Omega is based on Samsung's firmware and how you can get bloatware back selectively.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> What the heck? I was told in the Sprint store the GS3 had GSM capability. And now you're telling me that Verizon does but the Sprint version doesn't? What are these shenanigans all about. Part of the big reason I chose to upgrade now and go with the GS3 was because I'm traveling to Europe soon. Not happy about this. -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's *always* a good idea to just get the International version of mobile phones. On average it seems you end up with better hardware and better capabilities all over the world. Why not go for the International version?
Click to expand...

This isn't one of those cases.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> This isn't one of those cases.


The Quad core is marginally faster than the dual core (which says a lot about the power of the dual core) and the GPU is better in the quad phone...It kind of is a better choice to get the International.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> The Quad core is marginally faster than the dual core (which says a lot about the power of the dual core) and the GPU is better in the quad phone...It kind of is a better choice to get the International.


1gb of ram vs 2gb of ram begs to differ.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> 1gb of ram vs 2gb of ram begs to differ.


The S4 uses more RAM, apparently, and no, the benchmarks beg to differ









More RAM doesn't make it faster/better at all, either. Is your rig faster/better than mine because it has 4 more GB of RAM? Or is it because it's a better GPU and CPU?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> The S4 uses more RAM, apparently, and no, the benchmarks beg to differ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More RAM doesn't make it faster/better at all, either. Is your rig faster/better than mine because it has 4 more GB of RAM? Or is it because it's a better GPU and CPU?


If you're in the US, the International version is NOT worth getting. the IV doesn't support 4G LTE specifically BECAUSE of the quad core processor. And in this case, yes, more ram DOES make it better. Considering at stock setting the GS3 is running at nearly 1gb of RAM usage after just a few apps open, which will then cause FCs on other apps and multitasking slow down. Having that extra gb of ram is indeed better than having a quad. Again, especially if you're here in the US.


----------



## Gib007

I don't think there's any real bottleneck from 1 GB RAM these days. I'm more in favour of the Quad Core CPU and the GPU. That and it's no-nonsense in terms of custom ROMs, rooting, world-wide compatibility, etc. Let's face it, the US market for smartphones lacks. This shocks me since pretty much everything else electronics-related is better in the US, at least for prices. I obviously can't comment on the 4G. Most of Europe doesn't seem to catch on to this kind of thing quickly at all. That and in Gibraltar, even the 3G (HSDPA+) is restricted to 2 Mbps maximum by our single and only _wonderful_ provider for phone lines, ADSL and mobile. No, they don't have a monopoly...at all...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> This isn't one of those cases.
> 
> 
> 
> The Quad core is marginally faster than the dual core (which says a lot about the power of the dual core) and the GPU is better in the quad phone...It kind of is a better choice to get the International.
Click to expand...

No, and no. I don't know what benchmarks you're looking at, but no. I even linked to such a benchmark previously.


----------



## Plex

The quad-core International was the better phone this time again, although not by much at all.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> The quad-core International was the better phone this time again, although not by much at all.


No. Just no. In this case, the international version is only better for international users. If you're in the US, the US version is better bar none due mainly in part to having 4G LTE. If you don't live here, or you do but travel a LOT outside the country, then go with the international.


----------



## Rubers

galaxy-s3/320#post_17796931" data-huddler-embed-placeholder="false">Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> No, and no. I don't know what benchmarks you're looking at, but no. I even linked to such a benchmark previously.


I have my own ill post tomorrow. Most tests my phone > LTE phone.

Also no the larger RAM doesn't make a difference. My phone idles around 450mb and the os management is quite good. I play high spec games without any issues what so ever.

Both phones are just about on par but the INTL version is slightly better


----------



## exousia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I think it's *always* a good idea to just get the International version of mobile phones. On average it seems you end up with better hardware and better capabilities all over the world. Why not go for the International version?


Because I'm an Android fan and neither want or like the iPhone/Blackberry or { insert non-IceCream Sandwich / non 4G-LTE phone here} for several amazingly good reasons?

It's going to be okay though because I'll end up using WiFi + HeyTell / Viber and won't really lose much capability if anything because the people I will be calling will have the same thing. And I can always buy a cheap pre-paid phone while I am traveling in Europe just in case I need to make an important call. I'll be on a short vacation, not on a business trip so my needs here can be covered.

With that said, shame on Sprint for not realizing this boosts the value of the phone, and is a good reason Verizon chose to have this built into their GS3's.


----------



## DEEBS808

planning on selling my 4s for an S3. Dont really like the iphone as much as i did now I plan to jump ship







.


----------



## Inverse

Got a new case for the phone. Needed to find a dual layer case to protect it from falls a little better, plus I like the idea of a soft skin inside keeping it immaculate and not having a poorly made hard case from scratching up the phone. To this end, I found the aCase Superleggera. It's dual-layer, and has good color and feel. The skin is like a soft velvety rubber all around, and looks WAY better in person than even the screens. It wraps around smoothly, all holes cut and lined up and the buttons covered and easy to press. Feels like a swimmer's body suit.




If you guys are looking for a case, highly recommend this so far.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Got a new case for the phone. Needed to find a dual layer case to protect it from falls a little better, plus I like the idea of a soft skin inside keeping it immaculate and not having a poorly made hard case from scratching up the phone. To this end, I found the aCase Superleggera. It's dual-layer, and has good color and feel. The skin is like a soft velvety rubber all around, and looks WAY better in person than even the screens. It wraps around smoothly, all holes cut and lined up and the buttons covered and easy to press. Feels like a swimmer's body suit.
> 
> 
> If you guys are looking for a case, highly recommend this so far.


I have the exact same case, and I completely agree. Great case.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> The Quad core is marginally faster than the dual core (which says a lot about the power of the dual core) and the GPU is better in the quad phone...It kind of is a better choice to get the International.


Quad core is marginally faster in multi-threaded benchmarks. Dual-core is faster in lightly-threaded usage.... since mobile applications are virtually all single-threaded, dual-core is better in terms of CPU.

I'm hovering at 1.3GB RAM currently.... I rather have more RAM for caching and responsiveness than unused cores.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Got a new case for the phone. Needed to find a dual layer case to protect it from falls a little better, plus I like the idea of a soft skin inside keeping it immaculate and not having a poorly made hard case from scratching up the phone. To this end, I found the aCase Superleggera. It's dual-layer, and has good color and feel. The skin is like a soft velvety rubber all around, and looks WAY better in person than even the screens. It wraps around smoothly, all holes cut and lined up and the buttons covered and easy to press. Feels like a swimmer's body suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are looking for a case, highly recommend this so far.


If you are worried about big falls, how come the phone doesn't have all the sides protected? That would worry me! It definitely looks nice.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Quad core is marginally faster in multi-threaded benchmarks. Dual-core is faster in lightly-threaded usage.... since mobile applications are virtually all single-threaded, dual-core is better in terms of CPU.
> I'm hovering at 1.3GB RAM currently.... I rather have more RAM for caching and responsiveness than unused cores.


I use the multi-core monitor quite often and they're all active all the time... I'm using 623MB with 22 applications running (not including system processes), over 100MB free. Phone's still snappy. It removes unused apps no problems.

If we were talking a quad core Krait I'd be in tears but this phone is just fine, great in GPU benchmarks decent enough in CPU (tears the Tegra 3 chipset a new one).

Also, I find the opposite in threaded benchmarks., Krait absolutely stomps the Exynos in Linpack tests. I get 50-60 MFLOPS in single threaded and 180 MFLOPS in multithreaded. Everything I've seen of Krait shows it doing about 100 single and 230 multi.









LOL @ that Linpack ad.

Eitherway, the phone is no slouch and I don't believe the extra RAM is a deal breaker. I've read Krait uses more RAM (though I don't understand that entirely or see how).


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> If you are worried about big falls, how come the phone doesn't have all the sides protected? That would worry me! It definitely looks nice.


It's very reinforced on the corners. For the top and bottom to really take a MASSIVE hit, it would have to land on an edged corner such as the corner of a curb or stairstep. Not exactly a super rare condition, but not the most likeliest either (It is at least covered entirely by TPU). If it falls flat on the top of bottom, most of the brunt would be taken by the corners which do wrap over the top and bottom of the phone. Most likely, it will hit the corner, having the case absorb most of the damage. This is why I like dual layer cases. The force will then spread through the soft layer.

Most hard cases would transfer that energy to the phone itself. If it lands on the front, it's slightly higher than the screen itself. For instance if you lay it face down so the speaker is up, the glass won't touch the surface. So the front of the case is wrapped by rubber and hardcase as well.

I think it's as protected as it could be while still retaining the Galaxy S3s sexiness. <3

Now what I'm looking for is a really good screen protector. I used to love SGPs Steinheil Ultra Crystal for my Droid 2, but apparently the ones for the Galaxy S3 aren't getting a lot of love...


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Got a new case for the phone. Needed to find a dual layer case to protect it from falls a little better, plus I like the idea of a soft skin inside keeping it immaculate and not having a poorly made hard case from scratching up the phone. To this end, I found the aCase Superleggera. It's dual-layer, and has good color and feel. The skin is like a soft velvety rubber all around, and looks WAY better in person than even the screens. It wraps around smoothly, all holes cut and lined up and the buttons covered and easy to press. Feels like a swimmer's body suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are looking for a case, highly recommend this so far.


I've got the Incipio brand one of the same style, very happy with it. It's in the same blue color as the phone, so nothing is lost on the aesthetics of the phone.


----------



## TheGovernment

I got mine 2 days ago and love it. The camera and screen are really amazing!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> If you are worried about big falls, how come the phone doesn't have all the sides protected? That would worry me! It definitely looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very reinforced on the corners. For the top and bottom to really take a MASSIVE hit, it would have to land on an edged corner such as the corner of a curb or stairstep. Not exactly a super rare condition, but not the most likeliest either (It is at least covered entirely by TPU). If it falls flat on the top of bottom, most of the brunt would be taken by the corners which do wrap over the top and bottom of the phone. Most likely, it will hit the corner, having the case absorb most of the damage. This is why I like dual layer cases. The force will then spread through the soft layer.
> 
> Most hard cases would transfer that energy to the phone itself. If it lands on the front, it's slightly higher than the screen itself. For instance if you lay it face down so the speaker is up, the glass won't touch the surface. So the front of the case is wrapped by rubber and hardcase as well.
> 
> I think it's as protected as it could be while still retaining the Galaxy S3s sexiness. <3
> 
> Now what I'm looking for is a really good screen protector. I used to love SGPs Steinheil Ultra Crystal for my Droid 2, but apparently the ones for the Galaxy S3 aren't getting a lot of love...
Click to expand...

Understood. It's hard to judge how well the corners are protected. I had a case that did a piss poor job of protecting the corners so I took it back and got a Case-Mate one.


----------



## Nhb93

Are any of the SMS programs no the Play Store worth getting on this thing? My friend uses Handcent, but I've always used the default programs for nearly everything on my phone. Since I'm already asking a question, is SetCPU still the go to program for adjusting CPU speed? I'm still not too happy with my battery life, and I'm thinking killing most of the CPU during sleep would save me a lot of juice. Or would a custom ROM like CM10 have something like that built in?


----------



## azianai

i use handcent as well, my favorite thing about it is the popup txt windows, when I get a txt i have it set to turn on the screen and show up a popup window so i can read and respond quickly.


----------



## Rubers

A custom kernel with volt modding would be better. I've under volted mine on most default values using setcpu.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I currently own an iPhone 4s and have frankly become sick of the whole apple ecosystem and "jailed" philosophy. I had thought nothing of the S3 in all of the release buzz as I thought the screen was comically massive and the model, fugly. However, I went into a local Verizon store yesterday to sort out a payment dispute and got a chance to play with the handsets. I had originally thought about ditching the iPhone for the razr maxx in the near future; that is, until I got the blue s3 into my hands. The phone is just awesome. It actually suits the size if my hands better than the iphone and I could comfortably type on it ad opposed to my current phone. My question to you all: do you think there will be a new phone or slew of phones by the end of the year available in the US that will put the S3 to shame or would I be safe with investing in the S3's current specs as a 2 year+ phone?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> Because I'm an Android fan and neither want or like the iPhone/Blackberry or { insert non-IceCream Sandwich / non 4G-LTE phone here} for several amazingly good reasons?
> It's going to be okay though because I'll end up using WiFi + HeyTell / Viber and won't really lose much capability if anything because the people I will be calling will have the same thing. And I can always buy a cheap pre-paid phone while I am traveling in Europe just in case I need to make an important call. I'll be on a short vacation, not on a business trip so my needs here can be covered.
> With that said, shame on Sprint for not realizing this boosts the value of the phone, and is a good reason Verizon chose to have this built into their GS3's.


Nowhere in my post do I endorse anything besides Android or the Samsung Galaxy S3, specifically. However, I do understand that if you want/require 4G, the US version is what you need and want.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I currently own an iPhone 4s and have frankly become sick of the whole apple ecosystem and "jailed" philosophy. I had thought nothing of the S3 in all of the release buzz as I thought the screen was comically massive and the model, fugly. However, I went into a local Verizon store yesterday to sort out a payment dispute and got a chance to play with the handsets. I had originally thought about ditching the iPhone for the razr maxx in the near future; that is, until I got the blue s3 into my hands. The phone is just awesome. It actually suits the size if my hands better than the iphone and I could comfortably type on it ad opposed to my current phone. My question to you all: do you think there will be a new phone or slew of phones by the end of the year available in the US that will put the S3 to shame or would I be safe with investing in the S3's current specs as a 2 year+ phone?


Every three months a new sexy phone is out. You'll wait for that, and then 3 months after that something better will be released. Unlike video cards, cars, music players, etc~ the smartphone market is rapidly moving. Where the cutting edge cuts once and is dulled quickly. The GS3 right now, is THE BEST SMARTPHONE on the market. It holds that title temporarily, as new titans are on their way out, such as the new HTC One offering in September. Will this make your GS3s awesome 2gb of ram and 4.8" screen any less beautiful? Not really.

I honestly, bottom of my heart, believe this is one of the first android phones to truly deserve to be retail bought in my hands. I want to own it. *laughs* It's just solidly built. Nonsprint phones have the possibility of becoming world phones. SD card slots and battery removal makes it practical. It has a sim card available~ oh and by the way, the sd card and sim can be removed without pulling the battery. The entire design is practical and smart.

Maybe for some it's a little feminine. Even as a girl, I tend to like more cut edges. I was a moto fan for awhile. Wanted the RAZR Maxx. But the tech in the GS3, the smoothness and sleek feel~ (and maybe the curves) just got to me. I too didn't want it until I put it in my hands. Trust your instincts, when you held it and felt that warm and fuzzy feeling, that's a lot of Samsung designers that worked together to give you that feeling. They drew it on paper and wanted something that impressed the eyes and the fingers. It's fun just to hold, I'll be right next to a fully powered laptop, and am still using my phone to browse websites instead since it's funner to use. lol


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i use handcent as well, my favorite thing about it is the popup txt windows, when I get a txt i have it set to turn on the screen and show up a popup window so i can read and respond quickly.


Go SMS does the same thing








I've had no issues with it whatsoever, but it's also my first android so not too much experience with anything but it and stock messenger.


----------



## Gib007

Argh, something annoying happened yesterday. My charger no longer charges...
Since my wife has the exact same phone, we exchanged chargers, USB cables, etc. I've determined the culprit is the little black plug that goes into the mains socket. The USB cable and the phone are perfect, it's just that damn plug. Surely it's just an electrical contact issue since there's nothing complex about it so I might just ply it open and have a look at it. Worst case scenario, I can buy a new mains charger for probably quite cheap. I can't be arsed to RMA a charger - seems like a silly thing to do, hahaha.


----------



## stargate125645

So is anyone else agitated by the changes to the default browser for the worse? I love the power saving features of it, the bookmark organization, and the windows/tabs. But it passes me off so much that I cannot access the bookmarks unless I scroll all the way up. That is such a pain to do on long pages!!! Too bad Dolphin doesn't have the power saving features...

Edit: I guess I will just have to get used to the lab wheel.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So is anyone else agitated by the changes to the default browser for the worse? I love the power saving features of it, the bookmark organization, and the windows/tabs. But it passes me off so much that I cannot access the bookmarks unless I scroll all the way up. That is such a pain to do on long pages!!! Too bad Dolphin doesn't have the power saving features...
> Edit: I guess I will just have to get used to the lab wheel.


I just use chrome : \
task manager to remove it then advanced task killer just in case to save power.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So is anyone else agitated by the changes to the default browser for the worse? I love the power saving features of it, the bookmark organization, and the windows/tabs. But it passes me off so much that I cannot access the bookmarks unless I scroll all the way up. That is such a pain to do on long pages!!! Too bad Dolphin doesn't have the power saving features...
> Edit: I guess I will just have to get used to the lab wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> I just use chrome : \
> task manager to remove it then advanced task killer just in case to save power.
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the white background dimming that through stock browser has.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I'm talking about the white background dimming that through stock browser has.


Yep, I use Chrome for my bookmarks and because of the dimming. I have auto brightness for a reason!


----------



## stargate125645

Autobrightness is a separate feature. The white background is further dimmed (by turning it gray) than if you had the brightness turned to zero in the settings, so autobrightness isn't the same thing.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So is anyone else agitated by the changes to the default browser for the worse? I love the power saving features of it, the bookmark organization, and the windows/tabs. But it passes me off so much that I cannot access the bookmarks unless I scroll all the way up. That is such a pain to do on long pages!!! Too bad Dolphin doesn't have the power saving features...
> Edit: I guess I will just have to get used to the lab wheel.


use chrome


----------



## peppelepugh

Chrome FTW


----------



## Rubers

Trying to get Complete LinuxforAndroid working on my S3 without much luck







Not sure if it's my Kernel (ninph3tamin) or the install itsel;f being crap. First the boot script says I'm not root (which I am, of course), so I disable the root check by taking out those lines in the script, get it to set up a config, enter a password and such, then I can't VNC because it says authentication failure









Here's the link if anyone else wants to have a go. Time for those 2GB RAM models to shine









https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid

EDIT:

Ha, got this working:




You need to remove part of the bootscript.sh that checks for root


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peppelepugh*
> 
> Chrome FTW


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So is anyone else agitated by the changes to the default browser for the worse? I love the power saving features of it, the bookmark organization, and the windows/tabs. But it passes me off so much that I cannot access the bookmarks unless I scroll all the way up. That is such a pain to do on long pages!!! Too bad Dolphin doesn't have the power saving features...
> Edit: I guess I will just have to get used to the lab wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> use chrome
Click to expand...


----------



## Gib007

Just given Jelly Bean Build 3 a go (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737449 -> thank you *kcuestag* for the link via PM!). It's nice - very stable indeed and shows the true power of Jelly Bean as it has all the features pumped in there. I've configured the phone how I like it on this ROM and am now backing it up.

I don't feel I want it 24/7 though. The following are annoyances of mine, mostly due to App compatibility:

*1.* CWM Manager by Chainfire is not included, though I can back it up with Titanium Backup and then restore it here.
*2.* All of Samsung's particular features are not present (swipe hand to take screenshot, Power + Home to take screenshot, lots of Android settings like setting custom font, brightness slider on notification bar, notification bar toggles (some can be put in there by Powerful Control App), etc).
*3.* Sygic GPS Navigation App doesn't work as it doesn't respond to the touchscreen for some reason.
*4.* NatWest bank App doesn't work quite right as it doesn't show account amounts or names.
*5.* ROM is not fully customisable like Omega is.
*6.* Power menu doesn't even have a reboot option.
*+ some more I can't remember...*

It's fun to use simply because it really showcases Jelly Bean's power and the performance is even snappier than expected on this phone (since the phone is already so fast on Ice Scream Sandwich!). I'm keeping my backup so I can flash new builds of this custom ROM without a full wipe but I'm going back to Omega 11.0 now.

What will finally make me run Jelly Bean on the phone will be Omega's customisation of Samsung's stock firmware. That and various App compatibility updates.


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah I went back to Omega v11 as well.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah I went back to Omega v11 as well.


Was it just for that *amazing* Accuweather widget?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Was it just for that *amazing* Accuweather widget?


I have to admit it, yes it was.









I don't see my self using any other weather widget, the stock accuweather widget is amazing.









By the way, remember the Location issues I was having through Wi-Fi? My phone kept thinking I was at my old location in Germany (2000km away from Spain). Well, apparently Google has already updated my wifi/router location and I finally shows at my current address.


----------



## Inverse

I just learned about that Power + Home Screenshot combo.

Anyone have a page that lists all the hardware button combinations/shortcuts for the GS3?


----------



## Rubers

Windows XP on my phone? Oh, go on then.




It's slow as molasses. I'd upload my c.img, too, but I used a legit CD key to create it


----------



## Marafice Eye

Man, with the hardware in the GS3, you'd think it would be faster to run WinXP. I'd do this just to show I can, but I'd still like some functionality if it's gonna take up 1.5gb on an SD card. Also, what class SD card is he running it off of? a class 10 should improve the speed a bit shouldn't it?


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Man, with the hardware in the GS3, you'd think it would be faster to run WinXP. I'd do this just to show I can, but I'd still like some functionality if it's gonna take up 1.5gb on an SD card. Also, what class SD card is he running it off of? a class 10 should improve the speed a bit shouldn't it?


I ran on a Class 6 and it wasn't any faster. Also, protip, don't set a password, that just slows things down. Also, I'm going to try again using TinyXP or a seriously slimmed down version nlite'd version of my ISO.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> I ran on a Class 6 and it wasn't any faster. Also, protip, don't set a password, that just slows things down. Also, I'm going to try again using TinyXP or a seriously slimmed down version nlite'd version of my ISO.


Well that's my point, a class 10 should be noticeably faster than a class 6, it is in transfer rates but then again, who knows when it's basically running a VM. I still want to try this, but I'll wait until you report back on your experience with the slimmed down versions.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Well that's my point, a class 10 should be noticeably faster than a class 6, it is in transfer rates but then again, who knows when it's basically running a VM. I still want to try this, but I'll wait until you report back on your experience with the slimmed down versions.


That'll be tomorrow. QEMU was horrendously slow







Took about 4 hours tonight to do XP. No kidding.


----------



## stargate125645

Yeah, so I downloaded Chrome. No power saving features. You guys clearly were not reading what I said.


----------



## jackeyjoe

XP... interesting. I will be honest, sounds very cool









Still waiting for the MIUI team to hurry up and release some JB goodness... I can't stand vanilla android lol


----------



## Penryn

I use CM10 Jellybean as my daily driver. The US variant doesn't seem to have any of the issues that the International version has. Only issue left that I can see is that CDMA LTE is not functional. But that doesn't matter to me since we don't have it on sprint in San Diego anyways yet.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Yeah, so I downloaded Chrome. No power saving features. You guys clearly were not reading what I said.


Just turn on auto brightness? It's a far superior browser ;-)


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> XP... interesting. I will be honest, sounds very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the MIUI team to hurry up and release some JB goodness... I can't stand vanilla android lol


There's an AOSP one...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737449


----------



## Rubers

The Linux on Android just got a lot faster for me. Totally usable now. I had to disable a few things from booting up using APK Start-up Manager and also clear everything from memory before using it. You guys on the 2GB models are going to have fun with that if you get around to using it!

Although, it is still only using a single copre, which is sucky. If it could use all cores it'd be much faster, Doubt I'd need to clear memory.

EDIT:

Also now totally looking into importing a Korean 2GB Exynos 4412 Mali-400 model







Since it'll run on a HDSPA 21+ network like I have here in the UK, is 2GB, LTE ready (for when the UK gets that, though it probably wont work at that time anyway, but meh) and Quad Core!


----------



## stargate125645

Does changing the number of allowable background tasks, or auto-ending activities in the options menu for debugging actually help with anything? I don't notice a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Yeah, so I downloaded Chrome. No power saving features. You guys clearly were not reading what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Just turn on auto brightness? It's a far superior browser ;-)
Click to expand...

Again, you are not listening. Autobrightness never even goes as low as the lowest brightness setting (with which I usually operate). The stock browser will further turn white backgrounds grey to save power.

Also, having tried out Chrome, I find Dolphin much better. It's much easier to get at bookmarks and the gestures improve speed noteably. I would still be using Dolphin if it had the extra power saving feature.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> There's an AOSP one...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737449


lol... I know, I tried it and promptly nandroided back to MIUI. I simply can't get back into AOSP roms, they feel so bland








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Again, you are not listening. Autobrightness never even goes as low as the lowest brightness setting (with which I usually operate). The stock browser will further turn white backgrounds grey to save power.
> Also, having tried out Chrome, I find Dolphin much better. It's much easier to get at bookmarks and the gestures improve speed noteably. I would still be using Dolphin if it had the extra power saving feature.


Really? You would be able to quite easily get the lowest brightness setting after playing with the backlight settings in the kernel(and that is system wide, not just in the browser), not that you need to even bother... having it on for longer will make a larger difference in my experience


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> lol... I know, I tried it and promptly nandroided back to MIUI. I simply can't get back into AOSP roms, they feel so bland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You would be able to quite easily get the lowest brightness setting after playing with the backlight settings in the kernel(and that is system wide, not just in the browser), not that you need to even bother... having it on for longer will make a larger difference in my experience


What's the MIUI camera app like? I'd much rather use the official samsung one and have ALL the features it has. That's almost 90% of the reason I went for this phone.

Here's a quick vid of me running Ubuntu.




Going to start nliting an XP installation now.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> What's the MIUI camera app like? I'd much rather use the official samsung one and have ALL the features it has. That's almost 90% of the reason I went for this phone.
> Here's a quick vid of me running Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Video will be up in about 30 minutes. Going to start nliting an XP installation now.


It fits all of my needs, so the only feature I know of that it's missing is taking tons of pictures at once(which it might still have, I haven't even had much of a play with it), it still takes pics without any stuttering and the video quality is very good. However I always have a DSLR to fall back to if I want to take some proper pictures, I don't try taking anything fancy with my phone lol


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Again, you are not listening. Autobrightness never even goes as low as the lowest brightness setting (with which I usually operate). The stock browser will further turn white backgrounds grey to save power.
> Also, having tried out Chrome, I find Dolphin much better. It's much easier to get at bookmarks and the gestures improve speed noteably. I would still be using Dolphin if it had the extra power saving feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You would be able to quite easily get the lowest brightness setting after playing with the backlight settings in the kernel(and that is system wide, not just in the browser), not that you need to even bother... having it on for longer will make a larger difference in my experience
Click to expand...

The stock browser actually has separate settings for brightness and power savings from the rest of the phone. (The stock video player does, too.) And I'll state this for at least the fourth time: The stock browser takes a white background and turns it grey. That is _in addition to_ any brightness setting. Furthermore, I don't have my phone rooted, and won't do so until a kernel is released that still contains Samsung's TouchWiz UI but allows for 4G LTE (which I believe is the current hangup) with improved batterly life and no bloatware. Plus, I have no idea how to fudge with the kernel and don't want to try.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The stock browser actually has separate settings for brightness and power savings from the rest of the phone. (The stock video player does, too.) And I'll state this for at least the fourth time: The stock browser takes a white background and turns it grey. That is _in addition to_ any brightness setting. Furthermore, I don't have my phone rooted, and won't do so until a kernel is released that still contains Samsung's TouchWiz UI but allows for 4G LTE (which I believe is the current hangup) with improved batterly life and no bloatware. Plus, I have no idea how to fudge with the kernel and don't want to try.


Cool, however I very much doubt the white to grey thing makes any more than absolutely marginal differences(same with dropping the brightness below stock minimum), just having it on in general sucks tons of energy anyways.


----------



## Rubers

Video is up


----------



## Zorginator

Rubers, where are you getting that Korean S3 from? Just curious...


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Rubers, where are you getting that Korean S3 from? Just curious...


I'm still looking. It seems to be very hard to import one!


----------



## kevinf

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.phoeniix.backlight&hl=en is very neat.. quick widget you can add to your homescreen (the icon that gets automatically installed is just the setup program),

I have it set to toggle between A,1,50,150,255 brightness levels (a = autobrightness)


----------



## Rubers

^, oh that can be done in the SystemUI XML files I'm sure.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> I'm still looking. It seems to be very hard to import one!


Haha, not entirely surprised. Doubt there's much demand for it. Post here if you do manage to find something though. I could potentially be interested at the right price


----------



## Marafice Eye

You know, I'm curious.... Win XP 'works' but has anyone tried the release preview for Win 8 using this method? or is it just not possible?


----------



## Rubers

Win RT would be a better choice since its natively ARM compatible and wouldn't need a x86 emulator (so it'd be multi core too)


----------



## paralogixer

Should I get this now or wait


----------



## Rubers

The phone? Get it now


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Win RT would be a better choice since its natively ARM compatible and wouldn't need a x86 emulator (so it'd be multi core too)


Started thinking the same thing after I posted that. Wonder if RT will be purchasable or have to be 'acquired'. I'd love to just try it out on this hardware at least.

Side note. I just had my phone say 'charging paused, battery temperature too high'. Really? I've always charged it overnight. Then again I'm usually asleep at 430 am and probably have never noticed. Just thought that was kinda a cool feature.


----------



## Methos07

I may be getting one of these without a contract but for use on AT&T (which I think is GSM?). Which model am I looking for? I saw one on Newegg but I'm pretty sure that's the international version since it's listed as a quad-core.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I may be getting one of these without a contract but for use on AT&T (which I think is GSM?). Which model am I looking for? I saw one on Newegg but I'm pretty sure that's the international version since it's listed as a quad-core.


Either one will work just fine with AT&T. The quad-core will lack LTE functionality, if you have it in your area to begin with.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Either one will work just fine with AT&T. The quad-core will lack LTE functionality, if you have it in your area to begin with.


I get 5 bars worth of LTE pretty much anywhere I am around here, so it's definitely a feature I'm looking for. Whats the model for the dual core GSMs?

EDIT; We're both in Tampa


----------



## Nelson2011

Have to wait till the 24th of august to order my gs3


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I get 5 bars worth of LTE pretty much anywhere I am around here, so it's definitely a feature I'm looking for. Whats the model for the dual core GSMs?
> EDIT; We're both in Tampa


Ah, yeah, you're looking for the SGH-i747 then. I personally love my I-9300.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I get 5 bars worth of LTE pretty much anywhere I am around here, so it's definitely a feature I'm looking for. Whats the model for the dual core GSMs?
> EDIT; We're both in Tampa


http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_III has a nice chart of the models.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_III has a nice chart of the models.


Exactly what I was looking for; thanks! Looks like mine will arrive next week along with an aCase Superleggera, thanks to Inverse's suggestion


----------



## mr. biggums

Just picked up the I747 today from virgin mobile(surprised by almost 95% of my town has full LTE signal) here in canada, sisters taking over my telus plan with the galaxy nexus. Screen on this S3 is gorgeous i'm just worried about that home button seems sketchy any known problems with it? i'm just used to the nexus's on screen and capacitive buttons on my older devices.


----------



## Dominazn

I just got one (Verizon i535)....Rooted and installed barebone stock rom. Had to install a couple apps....ics email and messaging. Phone lasts all day long.


----------



## Samurai707

My battery life is pretty damn near awful on mine (Sprint S3 on Blazer ROM 1.5)... I know it's definitely my fault anyway, forgot to deplete my battery and full recharge upon receiving it... If I'm using it, playing games with my email sync on and wifi on, starting at 7:30am, It will be dead around 1pm if I listen a little bit of music in between as well... I gotta have some app in the background really messing with me, haven't found it yet -___-

Still in love with the phone, regardless of having to charge it mid day so that I can still talk to people by 8pm on the weekends


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> My battery life is pretty damn near awful on mine (Sprint S3 on Blazer ROM 1.5)... I know it's definitely my fault anyway, forgot to deplete my battery and full recharge upon receiving it... If I'm using it, playing games with my email sync on and wifi on, starting at 7:30am, It will be dead around 1pm if I listen a little bit of music in between as well... I gotta have some app in the background really messing with me, haven't found it yet -___-
> Still in love with the phone, regardless of having to charge it mid day so that I can still talk to people by 8pm on the weekends


I haven't had any apps drain my battery besides Steam. That was the only one that was really noticeable.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I haven't had any apps drain my battery besides Steam. That was the only one that was really noticeable.


I think it's Facebook, but I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I think it's Facebook, but I'm not 100% positive.


Haven't used it so I have no clue. Seems like that would though if its sitting in the background updating itself all day.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> My battery life is pretty damn near awful on mine (Sprint S3 on Blazer ROM 1.5)... I know it's definitely my fault anyway, forgot to deplete my battery and full recharge upon receiving it... If I'm using it, playing games with my email sync on and wifi on, starting at 7:30am, It will be dead around 1pm if I listen a little bit of music in between as well... I gotta have some app in the background really messing with me, haven't found it yet -___-
> Still in love with the phone, regardless of having to charge it mid day so that I can still talk to people by 8pm on the weekends


Depleteing your battery is bad for it anyway. YOu shouldn't let these things get to 0% battery at all as it damanges them. You should charge as often as possible.

You get, say, 1000 cycles with these batteries, one full cycle is 100% to 0%. So if you charge at 50%, it counts as half a cycle.

There's some information out there about all this.

As for your battery life it's likely it's a software problem







Before LFB (for i9330 at least) I had a pretty bad drain on idle. Now that's gone and I get pretty decent battery on idle (3-4% overnight with Wi-fi and stuff syncing).


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Depleteing your battery is bad for it anyway. YOu shouldn't let these things get to 0% battery at all as it damanges them. You should charge as often as possible.
> You get, say, 1000 cycles with these batteries, one full cycle is 100% to 0%. So if you charge at 50%, it counts as half a cycle.
> There's some information out there about all this.
> As for your battery life it's likely it's a software problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before LFB (for i9330 at least) I had a pretty bad drain on idle. Now that's gone and I get pretty decent battery on idle (3-4% overnight with Wi-fi and stuff syncing).


Thanks for that! Someone on XDA was suggesting the depletion to some people and I thought to myself, well crap I've never done that on any device...

Guess I'll go back to my normal charging ways









as for facebook, I found the setting where it constantly updated me in the background and turned that off in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Thanks for that! Someone on XDA was suggesting the depletion to some people and I thought to myself, well crap I've never done that on any device...
> Guess I'll go back to my normal charging ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for facebook, I found the setting where it constantly updated me in the background and turned that off in a heartbeat.


Here's my source (I finally found it!)
Quote:


> Over-discharging Lithium-ion
> 
> Li-ion should never be discharged too low, and there are several safeguards to prevent this from happening. The equipment cuts off when the battery discharges to about 3.0V/cell, stopping the current flow. If the discharge continues to about 2.70V/cell or lower, the battery's protection circuit puts the battery into a sleep mode. This renders the pack unserviceable and a recharge with most chargers is not possible. To prevent a battery from falling asleep, apply a partial charge before a long storage period.
> Battery manufacturers ship batteries with a 40 percent charge. The low charge state reduces aging-related stress while allowing some self-discharge during storage. To minimize the current flow for the protection circuit before the battery is sold, advanced Li-ion packs feature a sleep mode that disables the protection circuit until activated by a brief charge or discharge. Once engaged, the battery remains operational and the on state can no longer be switched back to the standby mode.
> Do not recharge lithium-ion if a cell has stayed at or below 1.5V for more than a week. Copper shunts may have formed inside the cells that can lead to a partial or total electrical short. If recharged, the cells might become unstable, causing excessive heat or showing other anomalies. Li-ion packs that have been under stress are more sensitive to mechanical abuse, such as vibration, dropping and exposure to heat


http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries/

Now our phones have a lot of protections in them (like trickle charging when get to 100%) that aren't accounted for in the article but it has some useful info in there









Also good to know about storing batteries and why having a second one is actually pointless. You are best storing themw ith 40% charge... so having a secondary battery seems pointless unless you always keep it at 40% charge :S


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Here's my source (I finally found it!)
> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries/
> Now our phones have a lot of protections in them (like trickle charging when get to 100%) that aren't accounted for in the article but it has some useful info in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also good to know about storing batteries and why having a second one is actually pointless. You are best storing themw ith 40% charge... so having a secondary battery seems pointless unless you always keep it at 40% charge :S


Thanks man! +Rep


----------



## stargate125645

So I got the SGS3-specific HDTV adapter, and would like to know which processes I need to have enabled to make it work. Do I need a DLNA-compatible TV? I have a lot of processes disabled on the phone that I wasn't using at the time I disabled them.


----------



## jagz

Man you guy's and your phone lingo, I have no idea what you are all talking about







I just got a smartphone for the first time a few weeks ago (Galaxy)

I did want to share the video quality to those who may be interested, as I filmed my Cooler Master Load' Em Up PSU Contest Entry with it, aswell as an awesome hip check in NHL12


----------



## iCrap

anyone else done the wireless charging mode? I did it last night and its sooo awsome. No more wires!


----------



## Inverse

How does that work? Like what do I need to do to use it?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> How does that work? Like what do I need to do to use it?


I used a palm touchstone and a Pixi back, took out the coil and put it in my S3 back. The S3 already has contact points on the left side of the phone which are used for charging, so connect it to those. I can take some pics if you like.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Man you guy's and your phone lingo, I have no idea what you are all talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a smartphone for the first time a few weeks ago (Galaxy)
> I did want to share the video quality to those who may be interested, as I filmed my Cooler Master Load' Em Up PSU Contest Entry with it, aswell as an awesome hip check in NHL12


You get the TongueTwister award for being able to speak super faster if anything!







You lost to Ben Croshaw, though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So I got the SGS3-specific HDTV adapter, and would like to know which processes I need to have enabled to make it work. Do I need a DLNA-compatible TV? I have a lot of processes disabled on the phone that I wasn't using at the time I disabled them.


AFAIK you just plug and go?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> anyone else done the wireless charging mode? I did it last night and its sooo awsome. No more wires!


With the amount of tethering I do I'm usually charge all the time anyways!


----------



## xTristinx

You should go put CM10 on your device if you havent already. Ive had my Gs3 from June 2nd and running Jellybean on it makes it run a WORLD FASTER.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTristinx*
> 
> You should go put CM10 on your device if you havent already. Ive had my Gs3 from June 2nd and running Jellybean on it makes it run a WORLD FASTER.


I still havent rooted since i dont want to trip the flash counter just yet... i probably should just do it though.


----------



## xTristinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I still havent rooted since i dont want to trip the flash counter just yet... i probably should just do it though.


Well if anything you can use Triangle Away to reset the flash counter


----------



## Rubers

CM10 is all good, but you lose the camera features and quality which is a no-no for me.


----------



## xTristinx

Camera quality is the same as any and the camera apk is AOSP so i like it. If that doesnt tickle your fancy you can always install the stock samsung one im sure

EDIT
Yeah you cant sideload the stock Samsung one because it is dependent on some stock firmware files so jellybean doesnt like it







their are alot of alternatives.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So I got the SGS3-specific HDTV adapter, and would like to know which processes I need to have enabled to make it work. Do I need a DLNA-compatible TV? I have a lot of processes disabled on the phone that I wasn't using at the time I disabled them.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK you just plug and go?
Click to expand...

I am unsure if DLNA is required, i.e. those AllShare processes.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So I got the SGS3-specific HDTV adapter, and would like to know which processes I need to have enabled to make it work. Do I need a DLNA-compatible TV? I have a lot of processes disabled on the phone that I wasn't using at the time I disabled them.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK you just plug and go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am unsure if DLNA is required, i.e. those AllShare processes.
Click to expand...

I had assumed it was, as the commercial says something along the lines of "DLNA something required." Best of luck getting it to work otherwise.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I am unsure if DLNA is required, i.e. those AllShare processes.


Well, since DNLA is a wireless thing, I don't think you need it


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So I got the SGS3-specific HDTV adapter, and would like to know which processes I need to have enabled to make it work. Do I need a DLNA-compatible TV? I have a lot of processes disabled on the phone that I wasn't using at the time I disabled them.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK you just plug and go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am unsure if DLNA is required, i.e. those AllShare processes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had assumed it was, as the commercial says something along the lines of "DLNA something required." Best of luck getting it to work otherwise.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I am unsure if DLNA is required, i.e. those AllShare processes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since DNLA is a wireless thing, I don't think you need it
Click to expand...

I guess I will find out when I get home and report back...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So I got the SGS3-specific HDTV adapter, and would like to know which processes I need to have enabled to make it work. Do I need a DLNA-compatible TV? I have a lot of processes disabled on the phone that I wasn't using at the time I disabled them.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK you just plug and go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am unsure if DLNA is required, i.e. those AllShare processes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had assumed it was, as the commercial says something along the lines of "DLNA something required." Best of luck getting it to work otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I am unsure if DLNA is required, i.e. those AllShare processes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since DNLA is a wireless thing, I don't think you need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I will find out when I get home and report back...
Click to expand...

Well, it appears to work fine. The only hiccup I can see is that the entire screen doesn't display when in landscape mode (the left- and right-most 20 pixels or so are cut off). I have verified that this is not the TV or a setting thereon. Furthermore, videos on YouTube of people using this adapter should the same thing. Any ideas?

For what it's worth, game play is somewhat choppy because you are having the GPU run two screens at once, but HD videos off YouTube seem to run smoothly enough that only the occasional skip is noticeable.

Edit: Sigh. Why is technical support for general electronics so completely useless? She didn't know what overscan was or 1:1 pixel mapping, so she was of no help, telling me I need to adjust the resolution of my phone.







( I have a Sony Bravia XBR4, for what it's worth.) Though, if overscan were the issue then it would be cutting off the top and bottom of the images as well, so I'm thinking it has to be the phone software.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Just picked up the I747 today from virgin mobile(surprised by almost 95% of my town has full LTE signal) here in canada


Unless you are actually using your LTE to its full potential (bandwidth wise, mobile tv, etc), HSPA is more then fast enough and saves a LOT of battery, you can force it to "HSPA only" mode.
"Settings -> More Settings -> Mobile Networks -> Network mode.

I am also on Virgin in GTA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> Well, since DNLA is a wireless thing, I don't think you need it wink.gif


DNLA can also be done over LAN, and over USB network shouldn't be a problem given the correct setup. DNLA is typically used to stream Video files from a PC 'server" to a DNLA enabled TV (so you don't need to run VLC locally over HDMI, or put movie files on USB into back of TV). For the phone, I believe the DNLA is acting as a client, so you can watch movies on your phone while they are actually stored on your PC server.

http://www.tvmobili.com/samsung-allshare-media-server.php

[edit: This link actually mentions that the Galaxy phones act as DNLA servers, so you need to connect your phone via Wifi to your home network, in which your TV is also connected via Ethernet/Wifi module, then its a wireless way to stream videos to your TV!]
http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?idx=167364&modelname=LN40C650L1F&modelcode&session_id


----------



## Gib007

Latest news is that Jelly Bean update for SGS3 is incoming very, very soon. Apparently Samsung are even done testing. I'm going to wait for ::indie:: from the Omega ROM to get hold of it and hack it up into Omega 12.0 before updating but I'm looking forward to it!








I guess the only issue will be the NatWest App that needs updating. That and Sygic GPS Navigator (this one is more important to me).

[Source = http://www.sammobile.com/2012/08/06/jelly-bean-updates-by-samsung-for-sgsii-sgsiii-note-and-note-ii/]


----------



## kcuestag

I want JB so badly.









I'll just update to official JB at first, then try the Omega.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Latest news is that Jelly Bean update for SGS3 is incoming very, very soon. Apparently Samsung are even done testing. I'm going to wait for ::indie:: from the Omega ROM to get hold of it and hack it up into Omega 12.0 before updating but I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the only issue will be the NatWest App that needs updating. That and Sygic GPS Navigator (this one is more important to me).
> 
> [Source = http://www.sammobile.com/2012/08/06/jelly-bean-updates-by-samsung-for-sgsii-sgsiii-note-and-note-ii/]


And no Flash...


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> And no Flash...


True, I forgot about that. I saw a workaround for that somewhere though.


----------



## Samurai707

For Sprint Rooted users: Blazer's 1.7 ROM is out. Blazing fast


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I want JB so badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just update to official JB at first, then try the Omega.


Hahaha, I too am looking forward to it. I'm just very cautious about losing Sygic GPS Navigation functionality as that App is my car's GPS navigator. The NatWest App is handy but it's not absolutely necessary so I can wait for my bank to move its arse and update it. It's odd because everything about the NatWest App works perfectly in Jelly Bean except that accounts do not display the text labels "Current" or "Savings" and do not display the amounts. Really weird bug.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Got a new case for the phone. Needed to find a dual layer case to protect it from falls a little better, plus I like the idea of a soft skin inside keeping it immaculate and not having a poorly made hard case from scratching up the phone. To this end, I found the aCase Superleggera. It's dual-layer, and has good color and feel. The skin is like a soft velvety rubber all around, and looks WAY better in person than even the screens. It wraps around smoothly, all holes cut and lined up and the buttons covered and easy to press. Feels like a swimmer's body suit.
> 
> 
> If you guys are looking for a case, highly recommend this so far.


Thank you for this suggestion. I bought the white on black for my white S3 and it looks/functions great. Not too bulky either.


----------



## jagz

Case looks nice and it's a good price, that covers the screen too?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Thank you for this suggestion. I bought the white on black for my white S3 and it looks/functions great. Not too bulky either.


So super happy that worked out for you. :> <3 It's definitely not too bulky... I still miss having the case naked though since it's so thin and smooth. It feels nice without a case, but it won't feel too nice if it breaks so~ lol. Compromises!







Glad you like it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Case looks nice and it's a good price, that covers the screen too?


It covers the outer edges of the phone and has a 'lip' over the front of the phone on all sides, so that if the phone were to slide on a surface screen down, it wouldn't be sliding on the screen but the lip of the case itself. There is no actual screen protector or plastic covering. Couple this with a screen protector, and you have a solidly protected device.

This isn't heavy protection. I would call it Medium. Light being TPU (Wizards!), Medium being TPU + Case (Rogues! <3), and Heavy being TPU + Front + Back hardshell with port caps for spash protection (Paladins!).

Yes, I am a geek. :3


----------



## 179232

If you guys are looking for good drop protection without any additional bulk, the Speck Candyshell is one of the best cases I have used for any phone. This is the 3rd phone I purchased that case for.


----------



## Inverse

^ Thx for the suggestion. Candyshell looks super cool, though the colors are a little weird. :3 The green is so odd... haha~ Though the black looks super sweet. Wish the white one had a purple TPU skin instead of pink. My girl quota is close to full for the month, lol~ xD


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> ^ Thx for the suggestion. Candyshell looks super cool, though the colors are a little weird. :3 The green is so odd... haha~ Though the black looks super sweet. Wish the white one had a purple TPU skin instead of pink. My girl quota is close to full for the month, lol~ xD


I actually uploaded a video review of the black version if you are interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwhg4RGyFig

The black version is available on Amazon for ~$22.


----------



## Rubers

That case is the winrar


----------



## Samurai707

It's really a great case, I'd take a picture of my light gray on dark gray case on my pebble blue, but my phone is my camera









If it weren't for how big it makes the phone look, I would have kept it on (now that I have insurance on the phone, I'm just keeping my HD Zagg screen protector on and no case).


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> So super happy that worked out for you. :> <3 It's definitely not too bulky... I still miss having the case naked though since it's so thin and smooth. It feels nice without a case, but it won't feel too nice if it breaks so~ lol. Compromises!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it too.
> It covers the outer edges of the phone and has a 'lip' over the front of the phone on all sides, so that if the phone were to slide on a surface screen down, it wouldn't be sliding on the screen but the lip of the case itself. There is no actual screen protector or plastic covering. Couple this with a screen protector, and you have a solidly protected device.
> This isn't heavy protection. I would call it Medium. Light being TPU (Wizards!), Medium being TPU + Case (Rogues! <3), and Heavy being TPU + Front + Back hardshell with port caps for spash protection (Paladins!).
> Yes, I am a geek. :3
> I did manage to test this~ while pulling it out of my hoodie pocket, it slipped from my hand, I instinctively reached for the headphone cable on it, which tugged on it, popped off and flipped it into the air about chest high. It hit the floor, cartwheeled and stopped. Phone is totally ok, with a blade like cut on the corner of the case. I can't imagine what kind of damage/blemish would be on a naked thin Galaxy S3 if it wasn't covered. >.<


incipio makes the same case (just incipio logo)
Incipio SILICRYLIC Dual Pro
i myself use it as it matched my pebble blue color =)

i got it from the verizon store, but i get my 25% discount there.
if not i'd have bought it online.


----------



## kevinf

never thought of it, but my favourite online store sells TONS of cases for SUPER CHEAP! I was going to get the Samsung flip cover locally... but these look decent for the price. Anyone try one of these?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10833 The external battery backups look pretty awesome too, <$30 !

Also sad that the S2 MHL adapter won't work... as its only $10 on MP, yet S3 one on amazon is $35


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> incipio makes the same case (just incipio logo)
> Incipio SILICRYLIC Dual Pro
> i myself use it as it matched my pebble blue color =)
> 
> i got it from the verizon store, but i get my 25% discount there.
> if not i'd have bought it online.


I got the same case. I also like that Incipio logo, rather than a "flat" case, adn the color matching is great. Finally got away from gray and black phones, still not completely sure how I feel about it, but it's certainly a nice change, though I do wish it was styled like the Gnex, but with the body shape of the S3.


----------



## Mach 5

Ive been using chrome on my phone for a few weeks now, has anyone else noticed that it drains your battery insanely fast? Im talking 1-2% drop per minute. Something must be making the CPU run at full load for an extended period because ive noticed that it also gets extremely hot, to the point where I cant even touch the back of the phone, near the bottom. Ive had to stop using it as even just browsing OCN for a few minutes at a time causes it to get very hot.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Ive been using chrome on my phone for a few weeks now, has anyone else noticed that it drains your battery insanely fast? Im talking 1-2% drop per minute. Something must be making the CPU run at full load for an extended period because ive noticed that it also gets extremely hot, to the point where I cant even touch the back of the phone, near the bottom. Ive had to stop using it as even just browsing OCN for a few minutes at a time causes it to get very hot.


Check if it happens with other sites or just OCN.


----------



## stargate125645

Has anyone else tried the HDTV adapter?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Has anyone else tried the HDTV adapter?


A few have and say it works great!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1778066.html
http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1754043.html

Im waiting on MP to release the 11pin micro usb B version.
" Regarding our MHL adapter and the upcoming release of the Galaxy S3 in the U.S. We have tested and confirmed that the S3 uses a different pinout in regards to MHL, so our current MHL device will not work for it. We have already put in a suggestion for a device that will fully support the new S3, and we are actively working on cases and other accessories for the S3 as well. "


----------



## mr. biggums

Ended up returning mine, back was getting scratched up pretty bad out of nowhere and I constantly felt I was going to drop it. Touchwiz also made me want to rage every time I called someone trying to swipe from contacts to dial.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Has anyone else tried the HDTV adapter?
> 
> 
> 
> A few have and say it works great!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1778066.html
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1754043.html
> 
> Im waiting on MP to release the 11pin micro usb B version.
> " Regarding our MHL adapter and the upcoming release of the Galaxy S3 in the U.S. We have tested and confirmed that the S3 uses a different pinout in regards to MHL, so our current MHL device will not work for it. We have already put in a suggestion for a device that will fully support the new S3, and we are actively working on cases and other accessories for the S3 as well. "
Click to expand...

So you don't get pixels cut off the left and right edges?


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Ended up returning mine, back was getting scratched up pretty bad out of nowhere and I constantly felt I was going to drop it. Touchwiz also made me want to rage every time I called someone trying to swipe from contacts to dial.


Touchwiz isn't a good launcher. Apex Launcher is the best IMO. Much smoother, way more options, and more classic ICS feel.

Also, get a case.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Ended up returning mine, back was getting scratched up pretty bad out of nowhere and I constantly felt I was going to drop it. Touchwiz also made me want to rage every time I called someone trying to swipe from contacts to dial.


You do know you can change launchers and disable those swipe motions right? Even within Touchwiz?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Ended up returning mine, back was getting scratched up pretty bad out of nowhere and I constantly felt I was going to drop it. Touchwiz also made me want to rage every time I called someone trying to swipe from contacts to dial.
> 
> 
> 
> Touchwiz isn't a good launcher. Apex Launcher is the best IMO. Much smoother, way more options, and more classic ICS feel.
> 
> Also, get a case.
Click to expand...

Getting a case was not an option, point of buying a slim phone is to keep it slim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Ended up returning mine, back was getting scratched up pretty bad out of nowhere and I constantly felt I was going to drop it. Touchwiz also made me want to rage every time I called someone trying to swipe from contacts to dial.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know you can change launchers and disable those swipe motions right? Even within Touchwiz?
Click to expand...

I wanted to be able to swipe through screens so in this case from my dial screen straight over to contacts that dialer is not capable of it.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Getting a case was not an option, point of buying a slim phone is to keep it slim.
> I wanted to be able to swipe through screens so in this case from my dial screen straight over to contacts that dialer is not capable of it.


Phones are slim until they fall to the ground and shatter. They do make slim cases that cover the back and sides. They also have different battery covers with different textures if that was the bad thing. Anyway that's fine, the HTC One-X is an alternative if you're on AT&T. If not then yeah there really isn't a better SP on the market that I've seen. Since you're apparently not comfortable with customization, the iPhone 4S is always an option.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Getting a case was not an option, point of buying a slim phone is to keep it slim.
> I wanted to be able to swipe through screens so in this case from my dial screen straight over to contacts that dialer is not capable of it.


I'm using the Rock Quicksand case. Adds minimal bulk, a millimetre or two. Doesn't cover the top or bottom, does however stop the back getting scratched up which was my main aim. Don't expect great drop protection, however if you're dropping your phone I personally think you're being stupid.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> I'm using the Rock Quicksand case. Adds minimal bulk, a millimetre or two. Doesn't cover the top or bottom, does however stop the back getting scratched up which was my main aim. Don't expect great drop protection, however if you're dropping your phone I personally think you're being stupid.


Drops happen. If you're sitting in a chair with your phone and someone running down the hall bumps into your elbow and it goes flying... you'll cringe.


----------



## Rubers

^This is why I took out insurance









I drop it, I don't care.

Phone costs £500. Insurance £50, plus £20 to claim.

£70 < £500


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> ^This is why I took out insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drop it, I don't care.
> Phone costs £500. Insurance £50, plus £20 to claim.
> £70 < £500


I really need to get my self a phone insurance as well.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I really need to get my self a phone insurance as well.


I believe mine was $30ish to take out the insurance, but then it's $7 monthly. On top of that, $20 to replace the phone _if_ I have to.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I believe mine was $30ish to take out the insurance, but then it's $7 monthly. On top of that, $20 to replace the phone _if_ I have to.


Uhhh with what insurance? Because I just looked at the ATT mobile protection pack....



http://www.wireless.att.com/learn/en_US/pdf/wireless-phone-insurance-deductible-schedule.pdf


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Getting a case was not an option, point of buying a slim phone is to keep it slim.
> I wanted to be able to swipe through screens so in this case from my dial screen straight over to contacts that dialer is not capable of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Phones are slim until they fall to the ground and shatter. They do make slim cases that cover the back and sides. They also have different battery covers with different textures if that was the bad thing. Anyway that's fine, the HTC One-X is an alternative if you're on AT&T. If not then yeah there really isn't a better SP on the market that I've seen. Since you're apparently not comfortable with customization, the iPhone 4S is always an option.
Click to expand...

Haven't had an issue so far, most phone's I've had didn't feel as slippery as the S3 though. I am open to customization its just the launchers didn't affect some of the core stuff, I would have to flash a bare ics rom to it. Tried out the one X today, returned it after 3 hours that thing gets frickin hot it was concerning, I did however much prefer the feel of it over the S3 just can't win right now unfortunately.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Check if it happens with other sites or just OCN.


Every single website, even just opening Chrome and leaving it on the homescreen causes extreme battery drain, shame because I love Chrome


----------



## Rubers

^ Chrome is still in beta









That said, I don't get this issue.

Firefox works really well, though


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Drops happen. If you're sitting in a chair with your phone and someone running down the hall bumps into your elbow and it goes flying... you'll cringe.


Fair enough, but as mentioned that's what insurance is for.

I drunkenly tripped up a flyover and my week old Desire (got it on release) went flying out of my hand. Taught me to get insurance and only pull it out if I'm using it. Accidents happen I can understand that. But that's what insurance is for.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Fair enough, but as mentioned that's what insurance is for.
> I drunkenly tripped up a flyover and my week old Desire (got it on release) went flying out of my hand. Taught me to get insurance and only pull it out if I'm using it. Accidents happen I can understand that. But that's what insurance is for.


It's also for when your rooted phone has issues and you CBA unrooting and making it stock again for warranty claims. You just "lose" it and do whatever with the old one (usually bin or spares and repairs sine it's illegal and pointless to sell an IMEI blocked phone.)


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Uhhh with what insurance? Because I just looked at the ATT mobile protection pack....
> 
> http://www.wireless.att.com/learn/en_US/pdf/wireless-phone-insurance-deductible-schedule.pdf


Sprint Business


----------



## Methos07

I figured it was something special, because from what I've seen, insurance is a scam...


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I figured it was something special, because from what I've seen, insurance is a scam...


I mean, they have to have some benefits for having such a slower carrier


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I figured it was something special, because from what I've seen, insurance is a scam...


After my comment the other day I've been looking for a policy. I used to have one with my old carrier. £6pm, £!5 to claim. Next day replacements. My current carrier doesn't even offer any and all the rest have ridiculous exclusions like not covering pickpocketing and such... Makes it more worthwhile to say "yeah I lost my phone on the way home form so and so, got my keys outta my pocket last time I saw it" kind of thing instead of just telling the truth "yeah I was mugged" etc. It is a bit of a scam.


----------



## B-Roll

Insurance is useless unless your phone gets stolen. They give you a refurbished piece of junk that they tell you is brand new.

Anyway, I just put the CM10 ParanoidAndroid rom on my S3 and it's so smooth. Still buggy but stable. Best JB rom if anyone is looking.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Insurance is useless unless your phone gets stolen. They give you a refurbished piece of junk that they tell you is brand new.
> Anyway, I just put the CM10 ParanoidAndroid rom on my S3 and it's so smooth. Still buggy but stable. Best JB rom if anyone is looking.


Drop it = Lost
Stolen = Lost
Lost it = Lost

That's the only way to ensure the insurance company won't try to excuse their way out of making a payout.

I once knew a woman who had her bag pick pocketed while she was at a cafe, when the bag was under her table, next to her feet. Her company said she didn't take good enough precautions. She was insured against theft and they said that to her. Ridiculous. Luckily her bank also gave her insurance (which she didn't know about) I told her to tell them it was lost and tell her what time it was lost. All The bank wanted was a letter form her carrier saying it had been blocked within 12 hours of the "event" BAM, new/refurbished phone.


----------



## stargate125645

Your guys' insurance fraud raises my prices, so thanks for that!


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Your guys' insurance fraud raises my prices, so thanks for that!


What?

Well, one, the insurance prioces don't rise in the UK, where I am. And two, making ti so the insurance company CAN'T refuse a legit claim isn't fraud. Simple as that.

If you're covered for accidental damage, theft and loss, yet the company finds every excuse in the book not to cover theft or accidental damage the only thing they can't argue with is a well told loss claim. Some insurance companies are extremely skanky.

This said, I paid a £6pm premium for 4 years and claimed once so I got my monies worth out of it. And it was a legit claim. I'd lost my phone. But I've heard horror stories for other people. For instance "accidental damage was covered on someone's phone. He dropped it in the toilet when he was drunk. His insurance company said "we don't cover water damage" (it wasn't in his TOS) After two months of complaining and threatening they finally agreed to take it in for repair and took two weeks to issue a replacement. Another friend got into an altercation (while drunk, again, lol) and was put on the floor (sidenote: he deserved it) and his phone broke. He made a claim for accidental damage. His company said he didn't take due care of the device within reason. Both cases could've been sorted by claiming it was lost.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Insurance is useless unless your phone gets stolen. They give you a refurbished piece of junk that they tell you is brand new.
> Anyway, I just put the CM10 ParanoidAndroid rom on my S3 and it's so smooth. Still buggy but stable. Best JB rom if anyone is looking.


Who cares if they give you a refurbished piece of junk? Still works better than a lost/stolen/broken phone, so why would you whine about it?
£500 phone, you pay £60 for insurance for a year and then you expect a brand new phone when it's damaged/stolen/lost? Sounds excessive if you ask me.

There are a lot of things that are useless until you need them. Doesn't stop you getting them. For a lot of people £500 is a lot of money to lose, paying a little over 10% more to protect against complete loss isn't the daftest thing I've heard, far from it.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone had experiment buying this phone from amazon? I'm thinking about going for a white 32gb when it's back in stock as it runs $50 less than Verizon's price and I'm assuming I could avoid sales tax since it's from amazon; it sounds like a win-win option to me. Any input?

Edit: Does anyone know roughly how long it takes Amazon to get back ordered phones in stock?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Your guys' insurance fraud raises my prices, so thanks for that!
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Well, one, the insurance prioces don't rise in the UK, where I am. And two, making ti so the insurance company CAN'T refuse a legit claim isn't fraud. Simple as that.
> 
> If you're covered for accidental damage, theft and loss, yet the company finds every excuse in the book not to cover theft or accidental damage the only thing they can't argue with is a well told loss claim. Some insurance companies are extremely skanky.
> 
> This said, I paid a £6pm premium for 4 years and claimed once so I got my monies worth out of it. And it was a legit claim. I'd lost my phone. But I've heard horror stories for other people. For instance "accidental damage was covered on someone's phone. He dropped it in the toilet when he was drunk. His insurance company said "we don't cover water damage" (it wasn't in his TOS) After two months of complaining and threatening they finally agreed to take it in for repair and took two weeks to issue a replacement. Another friend got into an altercation (while drunk, again, lol) and was put on the floor (sidenote: he deserved it) and his phone broke. He made a claim for accidental damage. His company said he didn't take due care of the device within reason. Both cases could've been sorted by claiming it was lost.
Click to expand...

You are advocating doing more than just lying so they accept the claim. Statistics are used to determine at what price it is worth it to the insurance company to offer insurance; the more claims that are filed, the higher the price. Ergo, when you file a claim because you dropped your phone and don't like the scratch on the back, it counts towards those statistics and the price is raised when enough people do it.

This doesn't excuse the insurance company from denying a valid claim, but then all you have to do is tell them the phone was lost when you actually do have a valid claim. Others suggesting people lie so they effectively can use the phone without a case is not necessary to obtain a new phone and is simply wrong.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You are advocating doing more than just lying so they accept the claim. Statistics are used to determine at what price it is worth it to the insurance company to offer insurance; the more claims that are filed, the higher the price. Ergo, when you file a claim because you dropped your phone and don't like the scratch on the back, it counts towards those statistics and the price is raised when enough people do it.
> This doesn't excuse the insurance company from denying a valid claim, but then all you have to do is tell them the phone was lost when you actually do have a valid claim. Others suggesting people lie so they effectively can use the phone without a case is not necessary to obtain a new phone and is simply wrong.


No one suggested defrauding instead of using a case...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You are advocating doing more than just lying so they accept the claim. Statistics are used to determine at what price it is worth it to the insurance company to offer insurance; the more claims that are filed, the higher the price. Ergo, when you file a claim because you dropped your phone and don't like the scratch on the back, it counts towards those statistics and the price is raised when enough people do it.
> This doesn't excuse the insurance company from denying a valid claim, but then all you have to do is tell them the phone was lost when you actually do have a valid claim. Others suggesting people lie so they effectively can use the phone without a case is not necessary to obtain a new phone and is simply wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> No one suggested defrauding instead of using a case...
Click to expand...

I don't know what you were reading, but it occurred many times.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I don't know what you were reading, but it occurred many times.


Going over the last 4 pages no one mentioned defrauding insurers in place of a decent case. If your insurance covers accidental damage and you accidentally damage your phone why not claim...?

One guy did mention insurance fraud as a way out of bricking your phone. That's the only insurance fraud suggested I can see.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I don't know what you were reading, but it occurred many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Going over the last 4 pages no one mentioned defrauding insurers in place of a decent case. If your insurance covers accidental damage and you accidentally damage your phone why not claim...?
> 
> One guy did mention insurance fraud as a way out of bricking your phone. That's the only insurance fraud suggested I can see.
Click to expand...

You went over 4 pages in a 48 page thread and decided based upon that? I have some WMDs to sell you in Iraq.


----------



## Gib007

Insurance companies of all kinds of insurance try to scam and steal as much as they can from their customers, trying to find loopholes in the policies so they don't have to pay even if it's for surgery/medication that will save lives (thinking private medical insurance here). I'll just say what everyone else is thinking (at least here in Gibraltar) - if someone does something and gets money from an insurance company, legal or not, fantastic, job well done. They deserve a sizeable loss for their money-grabbing greed. Clean them out as much as you can so long as you don't risk fines/imprisonment from plainly illegal claims. Sometimes justice steps outside common society's rules. Right and wrong are not necessarily written in law. *That* is how we do things over here!


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You went over 4 pages in a 48 page thread and decided based upon that? I have some WMDs to sell you in Iraq.


As far as I was aware insurance only recently became a topic of discussion in this thread.

Instead of some sarky comments, care to link or quote some of these?


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Who cares if they give you a refurbished piece of junk? Still works better than a lost/stolen/broken phone, so why would you whine about it?
> £500 phone, you pay £60 for insurance for a year and then you expect a brand new phone when it's damaged/stolen/lost? Sounds excessive if you ask me.
> There are a lot of things that are useless until you need them. Doesn't stop you getting them. For a lot of people £500 is a lot of money to lose, paying a little over 10% more to protect against complete loss isn't the daftest thing I've heard, far from it.


Like I said....................................it's useless UNLESS your phone gets LOST or STOLEN. If it gets broken which is more common, it's an easy fix.

Speaking of sarky comments.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You are advocating doing more than just lying so they accept the claim. Statistics are used to determine at what price it is worth it to the insurance company to offer insurance; the more claims that are filed, the higher the price. Ergo, when you file a claim because you dropped your phone and don't like the scratch on the back, it counts towards those statistics and the price is raised when enough people do it.
> This doesn't excuse the insurance company from denying a valid claim, but then all you have to do is tell them the phone was lost when you actually do have a valid claim. Others suggesting people lie so they effectively can use the phone without a case is not necessary to obtain a new phone and is simply wrong.


No I was suggesting filing legit claims under loss to prevent the insurance company scamming you.

If someone files for loss when it's a minor scratch on the back that's not a good thing. But someone who has an accidental damage claim that gets denied by the company, because that's exactly how insurance companies make money, is wrong and much more wrong than minor fraud to ensure you get what you paid for.

Hell, I've even heard of companies rejecting claims because there wasn't a case on the phone. Which is ridiculous.

Or a woman who was sold a policy for her 16 year old son, by the insurance company who said "yeah this'll be the best policy for you and your young son" and then a year later when they needed to claim they refused it because they don't cover people under 16. They even told her to fraud and claim as herself.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3849275

That place is full of horror stories of people with legit claims being denied.

Insurance companies are PLC companies (generally) the the only way an PLC Insurance company can make money (which they are required to do by law) is to reject claims. So, no, I'm not suggesting people commit wrongful fraud. I'm suggesting that to avoid your insurance company reject a VALID claim, just file for loss which it's extremely hard for them to reject if you're covered for it.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Like I said....................................it's useless UNLESS your phone gets LOST or STOLEN. If it gets broken which is more common, it's an easy fix.
> Speaking of sarky comments.


Didn't mean for it to come across as sarky, but I can see how it can be taken as such.

Yeah, but my point was if you phone is stolen it's probably the most important investment you could make. It's like having a spare wheel in car, you'll only need it if you get a flat but you'll be glad you have one when you do.
Just because it's only useful in certain scenarios doesn't mean it's useless or a poor investment.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Has anyone had experiment buying this phone from amazon? I'm thinking about going for a white 32gb when it's back in stock as it runs $50 less than Verizon's price and I'm assuming I could avoid sales tax since it's from amazon; it sounds like a win-win option to me. Any input?
> 
> Edit: Does anyone know roughly how long it takes Amazon to get back ordered phones in stock?


Sorry for interrupting the pissing contest, but I'm hoping anyone who has bought from Amazon wireless (any phone, but preferably an s3) can give me their read on it. I'm close to buying it from the Verizon store, but if I could save $65 from Amazon without any major inconvenience, I could wait for the back ordered model to come back into stock.


----------



## corhen

i might/probobly need to get my first cellphone in the next month.

my question relates to the number of models for this unit. Is it worth trying to order in the GT-I9300 for the quad core? does the lack of ram hurt it at all? would it work in Canada (specifically, the Kodo network)

(Obviously) i dont use the phone much, and Wifi has always been enough data for me on my ipod touch, so i would use this in the same capabilities as my ipod touch first, and a phone second.

If someone has already asked this question, pointing me towards the post # would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corhen*
> 
> i might/probobly need to get my first cellphone in the next month.
> 
> my question relates to the number of models for this unit. Is it worth trying to order in the GT-I9300 for the quad core? does the lack of ram hurt it at all? would it work in Canada (specifically, the Kodo network)
> 
> (Obviously) i dont use the phone much, and Wifi has always been enough data for me on my ipod touch, so i would use this in the same capabilities as my ipod touch first, and a phone second.
> 
> If someone has already asked this question, pointing me towards the post # would be greatly appreciated!


If you need 4G LTE (I don't know what's available there), don't get a quad core version. In the vast majority of cases, the dual core version is better anyway (and benchmarks show this unless it is quad-threaded). Benchmarks also show the Adreno 225 in the NA version is better or on par. There is no reason to get a non-NA version, but the Korean version has the quad core and 2GB of RAM, so if you must get a non-NA version I'd go for that one. I don't know that the lack of RAM has any effect, either, but it also can't hurt to have 2GB.


----------



## Nebster

What rom should I download? Cyanogenmod 9 or Omega?


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster*
> 
> What rom should I download? Cyanogenmod 9 or Omega?


CM9 or try out the ParanoidAndroid CM10 Jelly Bean rom


----------



## Methos07

Would I get a substantial battery increase from rooting? I seem to just tear this battery up.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> If you need 4G LTE (I don't know what's available there), don't get a quad core version. In the vast majority of cases, the dual core version is better anyway (and benchmarks show this unless it is quad-threaded). Benchmarks also show the Adreno 225 in the NA version is better or on par. There is no reason to get a non-NA version, but the Korean version has the quad core and 2GB of RAM, so if you must get a non-NA version I'd go for that one. I don't know that the lack of RAM has any effect, either, but it also can't hurt to have 2GB.


Again this this dual core better thing? The INTL version is quite superior. If you're in the US and you need 4G, then the US version is what you need. Otherwise, both the quad core and the GPU are better in the INTL version. (Now, if the Krait CPU was quad, then we're be talking about Exynos getting stomped two ways from sunday, since that'd be the case!)


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You are advocating doing more than just lying so they accept the claim. Statistics are used to determine at what price it is worth it to the insurance company to offer insurance; the more claims that are filed, the higher the price. Ergo, when you file a claim because you dropped your phone and don't like the scratch on the back, it counts towards those statistics and the price is raised when enough people do it.
> This doesn't excuse the insurance company from denying a valid claim, but then all you have to do is tell them the phone was lost when you actually do have a valid claim. Others suggesting people lie so they effectively can use the phone without a case is not necessary to obtain a new phone and is simply wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> No I was suggesting filing legit claims under loss to prevent the insurance company scamming you.
> 
> If someone files for loss when it's a minor scratch on the back that's not a good thing. But someone who has an accidental damage claim that gets denied by the company, because that's exactly how insurance companies make money, is wrong and much more wrong than minor fraud to ensure you get what you paid for.
> 
> Hell, I've even heard of companies rejecting claims because there wasn't a case on the phone. Which is ridiculous.
> 
> Or a woman who was sold a policy for her 16 year old son, by the insurance company who said "yeah this'll be the best policy for you and your young son" and then a year later when they needed to claim they refused it because they don't cover people under 16. They even told her to fraud and claim as herself.
> 
> http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3849275
> 
> That place is full of horror stories of people with legit claims being denied.
Click to expand...

Well, there were some ambiguous posts so if I mistook what you said in the context of others stating to do so, then you have my apologies. I did not see you proclaim doing so was wrong in the face of others.

I'm also not sure where you get your information, but that is not how insurance companies make money. Their money is made on charging enough to cover the small percentage of people who make claims over the ones that pay but do not file any.
Quote:


> Insurance companies are PLC companies (generally) the the only way an PLC Insurance company can make money (which they are required to do by law) is to reject claims. So, no, I'm not suggesting people commit wrongful fraud. I'm suggesting that to avoid your insurance company reject a VALID claim, just file for loss which it's extremely hard for them to reject if you're covered for it.


That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Well, there were some ambiguous posts so if I mistook what you said in the context of others stating to do so, then you have my apologies. I did not see you proclaim doing so was wrong in the face of others.
> I'm also not sure where you get your information, but that is not how insurance companies make money. Their money is made on charging enough to cover the small percentage of people who make claims over the ones that pay but do not file any.
> That doesn't make sense.


How else do you think insurance companies make money? Yes, they charge a small premium to cover those that might make a claim. However, they also find any way possible to avoid paying out, thus making them money. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Well, there were some ambiguous posts so if I mistook what you said in the context of others stating to do so, then you have my apologies. I did not see you proclaim doing so was wrong in the face of others.
> I'm also not sure where you get your information, but that is not how insurance companies make money. Their money is made on charging enough to cover the small percentage of people who make claims over the ones that pay but do not file any.
> That doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> How else do you think insurance companies make money? Yes, they charge a small premium to cover those that might make a claim. However, they also find any way possible to avoid paying out, thus making them money. It makes perfect sense.
Click to expand...

You need to distinguish between squeezing every last ounce of profit and the business model itself. You are talking about the former and suggesting it is also the latter, which is not the case.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Sorry for interrupting the pissing contest, but I'm hoping anyone who has bought from Amazon wireless (any phone, but preferably an s3) can give me their read on it. I'm close to buying it from the Verizon store, but if I could save $65 from Amazon without any major inconvenience, I could wait for the back ordered model to come back into stock.


I bought mine from amazon. It was advertised as "Retail Packaging" but I suppose that did not mean that the phone wasn't opened before. Mine is flawless and I certainly don't think it's "used", but someones name was already in the phone when I turned it on. This may have been the seller testing the phone to make sure that it worked before selling it, as it was stated this was a no-warranty purchase.

I'm satisfied with the amazon purchase though. Better than buying it through ATT, for me anyways.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Sorry for interrupting the pissing contest, but I'm hoping anyone who has bought from Amazon wireless (any phone, but preferably an s3) can give me their read on it. I'm close to buying it from the Verizon store, but if I could save $65 from Amazon without any major inconvenience, I could wait for the back ordered model to come back into stock.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine from amazon. It was advertised as "Retail Packaging" but I suppose that did not mean that the phone wasn't opened before. Mine is flawless and I certainly don't think it's "used", but someones name was already in the phone when I turned it on. This may have been the seller testing the phone to make sure that it worked before selling it, as it was stated this was a no-warranty purchase.
> 
> I'm satisfied with the amazon purchase though. Better than buying it through ATT, for me anyways.
Click to expand...

Did you buy yours as a subsidized phone through amazon wireless or just off of the normal amazon site?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I bought mine from amazon. It was advertised as "Retail Packaging" but I suppose that did not mean that the phone wasn't opened before. Mine is flawless and I certainly don't think it's "used", but someones name was already in the phone when I turned it on. This may have been the seller testing the phone to make sure that it worked before selling it, as it was stated this was a no-warranty purchase.
> I'm satisfied with the amazon purchase though. Better than buying it through ATT, for me anyways.


If the phone had someone's profile inside it was definitely used. I would not be happy to pay such a big amount of money for a brand new phone and getting a used one, even if the person just opened and turned it on for 30 seconds, it would still bother me.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I bought mine from amazon. It was advertised as "Retail Packaging" but I suppose that did not mean that the phone wasn't opened before. Mine is flawless and I certainly don't think it's "used", but someones name was already in the phone when I turned it on. This may have been the seller testing the phone to make sure that it worked before selling it, as it was stated this was a no-warranty purchase.
> I'm satisfied with the amazon purchase though. Better than buying it through ATT, for me anyways.


Its fine, this is apparently how they unlock the phone. My S3 came with the security seal broken and inside was the retailer's business card.

Retailers such as Newegg and Amazon buy in bulk from International distributors such as this: http://www.ct-miami.com/

The distributors gets the phone directly from Samsung so they act as a middle man.


----------



## Paladin Goo

All about ballistic cases for the S3. Damn good cases.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Did you buy yours as a subsidized phone through amazon wireless or just off of the normal amazon site?


From the Amazon site, not from Amazon wireless.

And with the phone being opened thing, yes I believe that's why.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Its fine, this is apparently how they unlock the phone. My S3 came with the security seal broken and inside was the retailer's business card.
> Retailers such as Newegg and Amazon buy in bulk from International distributors such as this: http://www.ct-miami.com/
> The distributors gets the phone directly from Samsung so they act as a middle man.


All you need to unlock the phone is the dialer (if using a code) or Odin...


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> All you need to unlock the phone is the dialer (if using a code) or Odin...


And they can do that without opening the box?


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> And they can do that without opening the box?


Without setting up a profile, at least. But at the very most it can be done (Odin, anyway, i think) without taking off the plastics and covers


----------



## kevinf

is Nova 3 or machinarium worth the cash?

they are referenced on http://zuketech.blogspot.ca/2012/06/top-10-apps-for-samsung-galaxy-s3.html


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> is Nova 3 or machinarium worth the cash?
> 
> they are referenced on http://zuketech.blogspot.ca/2012/06/top-10-apps-for-samsung-galaxy-s3.html


I've wanted to try Nova 3 but 1 and 2 are no longer available.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> is Nova 3 or machinarium worth the cash?
> 
> they are referenced on http://zuketech.blogspot.ca/2012/06/top-10-apps-for-samsung-galaxy-s3.html


Machinarium is a lot of fun, but I'm not sure how it would be on cell phone screen. It worked well on my touchpad with spoofed build.id.


----------



## Infinite Jest

It turns out I'll probably be getting the S3 today. My sister offered to buy it for me from the Verizon store today if I give her my iPhone 4s to replace her old blackberry. I'm sure I'd come out ahead if I sold the iPhone online, but this is pretty much the only way my sister will be able to keep her grandfathered $15 data plan (like 150 mb a month) and by pay $700 + for a new one. Anyway, I took a look at insurance options last night and came down between squaretrade and ensquared, if I got for insurance at all. Ensquared seems much cheaper with better coverage, but slightly sketchy, as they like to self-advertise on forums and don't have nearly as much street cred as square trade. Does anyone have experience with either of these companies (particularly ensquared) that they could share, good or bad?

I bought this case (http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008EPW1MI/ref=mp_s_a_2?pi=75x75&qid=1344945325&sr=8-2) if all else fails and I go without insurance, so hopefully it will be protective enough. I'm not in the habit of spending that much on electronics cases, but it reminds me of the magpul executive case in the iPhone. Hopefully it will be worn the money or it's going back.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> It turns out I'll probably be getting the S3 today. My sister offered to buy it for me from the Verizon store today if I give her my iPhone 4s to replace her old blackberry. I'm sure I'd come out ahead if I sold the iPhone online, but this is pretty much the only way my sister will be able to keep her grandfathered $15 data plan (like 150 mb a month) and by pay $700 + for a new one. Anyway, I took a look at insurance options last night and came down between squaretrade and ensquared, if I got for insurance at all. Ensquared seems much cheaper with better coverage, but slightly sketchy, as they like to self-advertise on forums and don't have nearly as much street cred as square trade. Does anyone have experience with either of these companies (particularly ensquared) that they could share, good or bad?
> 
> I bought this case (http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008EPW1MI/ref=mp_s_a_2?pi=75x75&qid=1344945325&sr=8-2) if all else fails and I go without insurance, so hopefully it will be protective enough. I'm not in the habit of spending that much on electronics cases, but it reminds me of the magpul executive case in the iPhone. Hopefully it will be worn the money or it's going back.


Why would you want to remain on such a small data plan?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Why would you want to remain on such a small data plan?


Women


----------



## Gib007

Wow, 150 MB is impressively low, even by my data usage standards...
I always used twice that much back in the UK. Granted, here I don't even have a data plan but 150 MB is pretty much "check your e-mail on the go" rather than anything else Internet-related, hahaha.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Wow, 150 MB is impressively low, even by my data usage standards...
> I always used twice that much back in the UK. Granted, here I don't even have a data plan but 150 MB is pretty much "check your e-mail on the go" rather than anything else Internet-related, hahaha.


Indeed, personally I have 1GB and I have never used above 400MB so far (Haven't been away for holidays for more than a week, so I am mostly using wireless), but damn, 150MB is too low.


----------



## Methos07

I stream Spotify extreme quality in my car, so I'm at 700mb in under a week. lolz


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Indeed, personally I have 1GB and I have never used above 400MB so far (Haven't been away for holidays for more than a week, so I am mostly using wireless), but damn, 150MB is too low.


I have unlimited data... nearly 30GB so far this month, still got a few days to go!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> I have unlimited data... nearly 30GB so far this month, still got a few days to go!


Lucky. I WISH I had unlimited so i could tether with my phone and get better download speeds on my desktop\laptop at home


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> I have unlimited data... nearly 30GB so far this month, still got a few days to go!


That's way too much for me, I don't need it for anything other than whatsapp, twitter, facebook, gmail, and some web browsing.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's way too much for me, I don't need it for anything other than whatsapp, twitter, facebook, gmail, and some web browsing.


I didn't think I needed it either, but then once I had it I was like "hmmm







"


----------



## Erper

hi guys

did anyone got official jelly bean update ...
or
if not when is due date for it


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> hi guys
> did anyone got official jelly bean update ...
> or
> if not when is due date for it


Samsung have said 29th August for the international version (GT-I9300). I'm going to wait a few days after the official update comes out as I want it as a custom ROM (Omega), rather than Samsung's official firmware. There are already several custom ROMs in Beta version running Jelly Bean though, most prominently CyanogenMod 10.

I'm a little worried Sygic GPS Navigator won't work on Jelly Bean (it didn't work well at all on Beta versions of custom ROMs). It's a big loss of functionality to the phone, even if Jelly Bean provides that little bit extra smoothness and Google Now...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> hi guys
> did anyone got official jelly bean update ...
> or
> if not when is due date for it
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung have said 29th August for the international version (GT-I9300). I'm going to wait a few days after the official update comes out as I want it as a custom ROM (Omega), rather than Samsung's official firmware. There are already several custom ROMs in Beta version running Jelly Bean though, most prominently CyanogenMod 10.
> 
> I'm a little worried Sygic GPS Navigator won't work on Jelly Bean (it didn't work well at all on Beta versions of custom ROMs). It's a big loss of functionality to the phone, even if Jelly Bean provides that little bit extra smoothness and Google Now...
Click to expand...

Do any of those mods add back in Flash support?


----------



## General121

What is Google Now?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Do any of those mods add back in Flash support?


There's already a workaround to make Adobe Flash Player work on Jelly Bean. I found it a few weeks ago and it seemed very easy to apply. I'm sure it's findable through a quick Google search.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What is Google Now?


Google Now is an upgraded version of Google Search (the search bar with voice recognition). It basically displays all the information in very nice cards and learns from your searches, your routines, your habits, your location, etc. Over time it is meant to give you what you want, when you want it, without needing to ask for it. It integrates beautifully with Google's services and Apps on your phone.

I think the major Jelly Bean feature is Project Butter. Mind you, the SGS3 is already damn snappy as it is on Ice Cream Sandwich, but Jelly Bean with Project Butter adds that extra bit of smoothness that I personally notice most when opening big folders of Apps on Apex Launcher. With Project Butter, the opening of big folders on Apex Launcher is dead-smooth.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> There's already a workaround to make Adobe Flash Player work on Jelly Bean. I found it a few weeks ago and it seemed very easy to apply. I'm sure it's findable through a quick Google search.
> Google Now is an upgraded version of Google Search (the search bar with voice recognition). It basically displays all the information is very nice cards and learns from your searches, your routines, your habits, your location, etc. Over time it is meant to give you what you want, when you want it, without needing to ask for it.


Ah. I dont use the voice search on my phone anyway. Everyone in my family would scream "What?" And ask if i was talking to them -_-. Plus id feel\look weird doing it in public.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah. I dont use the voice search on my phone anyway. Everyone in my family would scream "What?" And ask if i was talking to them -_-. Plus id feel\look weird doing it in public.


Hahaha same!








I personally just open up Chrome and search, not realising the search bar would just be faster, or voice recognition if I feel really lazy to type. I think it's great if you get used to it though as even with my semi-British, semi-Mediterranean accent in English, it recognises everything I say perfectly well.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm sure in a week after she gets charged another $15 for exceeding her cap, she'll wise up and go for the standard 2 GB. I didn't think 2 gb would be enough for me when I first got my iPhone but found I max at 500mb a month. Update on the phone: they were out of stock at Verizon, but have one on overnight order to my house.


----------



## Asininity

I've been looking back the last dozen pages and reading a lot about the insurance stuffs (problems, scams, whatnot).

I'm thinking of picking up a S3 on AT&T (can't switch), United States, and I'd like some sort of insurance. Kinda dropped my current phone from a cherry picker a few times at work.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Do any of those mods add back in Flash support?
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a workaround to make Adobe Flash Player work on Jelly Bean. I found it a few weeks ago and it seemed very easy to apply. I'm sure it's findable through a quick Google search.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What is Google Now?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I meant without the user having to do anything extra. I'm waiting anyway since no ROMs available work with 4G LTE and use Samsung's TouchWiz (at least that I've seen), so it'd be nice if they put in Flash as stock since I'm already bothering to root the phone.


----------



## rdfloyd

I'm thinking about getting an S3 on Verizon, but I have a few questions:

1. Coming from a Droid X, would I have any difference in call quality and signal?
2. What is up with the dual-core vs quad-core options? I realize that the international version ships with a quad-core, but wouldn't that mean that it outpaces the dual-core US version?
3. Going to be buying off contract (probably used off of eBay) so I can keep my unlimited 4G plan. Is the phone worth the ~$500 asking price?
4. How is the battery life? Again, coming from a Droid X, I'm getting 2 days out of my phone if I stretch it (mostly cell standby).
5. Anyone had experience with SquareTrade? Their warranties seem to be pretty solid on paper and fairly cheap. However, I don't want to get ripped off.

That's all I can think of for now. Thanks!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I meant without the user having to do anything extra. I'm waiting anyway since no ROMs available work with 4G LTE and use Samsung's TouchWiz (at least that I've seen), so it'd be nice if they put in Flash as stock since I'm already bothering to root the phone.


Ah right. Custom ROMs out of Beta based on Jelly Bean might go that way. I believe Omega will head that way - Adobe Flash Player support included in the actual custom ROM, once the custom ROM is based on Jelly Bean (Omega v13.0 or v14.0 - soon enough!). In any case, if it really matters to you, you'd put in the few minutes of effort to applying the workaround manually!









TMI but as I sat on my toilet exhausting all sorts of things, I read from an Android news site that Adobe will disallow downloads to their Flash Player on the Play Store as from tomorrow. If you have it currently installed, you'll be allowed to get future minor security patches but if you uninstall it, that's it, you won't be allowed to reinstall it. That's why I made a Titanium Backup of it as soon as I read it although I'm sure someone will pop an APK somewhere (if it hasn't been done already).


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting an S3 on Verizon, but I have a few questions:
> 1. Coming from a Droid X, would I have any difference in call quality and signal?
> 2. What is up with the dual-core vs quad-core options? I realize that the international version ships with a quad-core, but wouldn't that mean that it outpaces the dual-core US version?
> 3. Going to be buying off contract (probably used off of eBay) so I can keep my unlimited 4G plan. Is the phone worth the ~$500 asking price?
> 4. How is the battery life? Again, coming from a Droid X, I'm getting 2 days out of my phone if I stretch it (mostly cell standby).
> 5. Anyone had experience with SquareTrade? Their warranties seem to be pretty solid on paper and fairly cheap. However, I don't want to get ripped off.
> That's all I can think of for now. Thanks!


*1.* Can't comment on this as my only other Android based phone was a HTC Desire HD.

*2.* Indeed, the international version has the quad-core and the US versions have the dual-core. I believe the international version uses a Mali GPU and the US versions use the Tegra 3 GPU (correct me if I'm wrong). Benchmarks seem to indicate about the same performance either way though some say the quad-core is better and others say the dual-core is better. I guess it depends on the task/benchmark. An advantage of the US versions is the 2 GB of RAM, though it seems to me the 1 GB of RAM suffices as I never fall below about 300 MB of free RAM. It's worth mentioning the international version has a better sound chip in it which produces better quality audio (as far as I've read on the subject).

*3.* The phone is most definitely worth its price tag. My wife and I each paid £500 (GBP, not USD!!) for our Samsung Galaxy S3s and we're very happy indeed. The phone is extremely responsive, very fast (booting, installing, usage, etc), has a damn nice screen (4.8" is awesome), very thin, great battery life, absolutely brilliant camera (the CCD sensor on this one is remarkable), very lightweight and extremely well supported by both Samsung and developers of custom ROMs (Jelly Bean update is coming this month!!).

*4.* The battery life is very good on this phone. With decent use (Wi-Fi on most of the day with several hours of on-screen time per day, checking e-mails, browsing, listening to some music, taking photos, etc), I get an average of two days worth out of one full charge. This is with Samsung's latest firmware (I use Omega 12.0 custom ROM, based on Samsung's latest firmware). I know *kcuestag* reached a record of 3 days and about 15 hours on one full charge with moderate use (this is with older firmware so now he might even get up to 4 days!). Overall, not disappointing at all and most definitely holds a charge much, much better than my HTC Desire HD ever did.

*5.* Can't comment on this as I have no experience with SquareTrade or any mobile phone insurance for that matter. All I know is that business-wise, an insurance company only wants your money for no service provided to you. They will try everything they can before they pay up to a claim. If it's not a legal requirement to have insurance (e.g. car insurance), don't do it (that's my recommendation), unless you are very savvy about your policy and can lawyer them into paying up when needed.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> *1.* Can't comment on this as my only other Android based phone was a HTC Desire HD.
> 
> -snip-


Appreciate the response. +REP!

I'm thinking of keeping my Droid X just in case something happens to the S3. $500 is a lot to cough up for a phone that will last me 2 years...Lots to think about


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting an S3 on Verizon, but I have a few questions:
> 1. Coming from a Droid X, would I have any difference in call quality and signal?
> 2. What is up with the dual-core vs quad-core options? I realize that the international version ships with a quad-core, but wouldn't that mean that it outpaces the dual-core US version?
> 3. Going to be buying off contract (probably used off of eBay) so I can keep my unlimited 4G plan. Is the phone worth the ~$500 asking price?
> 4. How is the battery life? Again, coming from a Droid X, I'm getting 2 days out of my phone if I stretch it (mostly cell standby).
> 5. Anyone had experience with SquareTrade? Their warranties seem to be pretty solid on paper and fairly cheap. However, I don't want to get ripped off.
> That's all I can think of for now. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* Can't comment on this as my only other Android based phone was a HTC Desire HD.
> 
> *2.* Indeed, the international version has the quad-core and the US versions have the dual-core. I believe the international version uses a Mali GPU and the US versions use the Tegra 3 GPU (correct me if I'm wrong). Benchmarks seem to indicate about the same performance either way though some say the quad-core is better and others say the dual-core is better. I guess it depends on the task/benchmark. An advantage of the US versions is the 2 GB of RAM, though it seems to me the 1 GB of RAM suffices as I never fall below about 300 MB of free RAM. It's worth mentioning the international version has a better sound chip in it which produces better quality audio (as far as I've read on the subject).
> 
> *3.* The phone is most definitely worth its price tag. My wife and I each paid £500 (GBP, not USD!!) for our Samsung Galaxy S3s and we're very happy indeed. The phone is extremely responsive, very fast (booting, installing, usage, etc), has a damn nice screen (4.8" is awesome), very thin, great battery life, absolutely brilliant camera (the CCD sensor on this one is remarkable), very lightweight and extremely well supported by both Samsung and developers of custom ROMs (Jelly Bean update is coming this month!!).
> 
> *4.* The battery life is very good on this phone. With decent use (Wi-Fi on most of the day with several hours of on-screen time per day, checking e-mails, browsing, listening to some music, taking photos, etc), I get an average of two days worth out of one full charge. This is with Samsung's latest firmware (I use Omega 12.0 custom ROM, based on Samsung's latest firmware). I know *kcuestag* reached a record of 3 days and about 15 hours on one full charge with moderate use (this is with older firmware so now he might even get up to 4 days!). Overall, not disappointing at all and most definitely holds a charge much, much better than my HTC Desire HD ever did.
Click to expand...

Just to expand and correct on this a little. US version has an Adreno 225 GPU, not Tegra 3. The battery life is great on this phone for sure. I could probably get to 3 days with it with light to moderate use. I think I was down to 17% at 2 days and 17 hours or something unplugged, Wi-Fi being turned on and off as I turned the phone on and off (the auto setting on the phone). In terms of the dual vs. quad, the non-international version benchmarked higher than the quad core version, but maybe one day we will see apps and OS versions taking advantage of multiple cores more the way we see more and more games take advantage of multiple cores. Best of luck with the phone if you do finally decide to get it.


----------



## Methos07

Maybe I have a dud battery? Because I'm certainly not getting more than 8 hours out of the battery in any scenario.


----------



## stargate125645

What does "any scenario" entail? The only time my batter doesn't last an entire day is if I'm playing an intensive 3D game like Dead Trigger. Run it with battery saving features enabled, perhaps? That shouldn't make hours worth of difference, though, I wouldn't think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> There's already a workaround to make Adobe Flash Player work on Jelly Bean. I found it a few weeks ago and it seemed very easy to apply. I'm sure it's findable through a quick Google search.
> Google Now is an upgraded version of Google Search (the search bar with voice recognition). It basically displays all the information is very nice cards and learns from your searches, your routines, your habits, your location, etc. Over time it is meant to give you what you want, when you want it, without needing to ask for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I dont use the voice search on my phone anyway. Everyone in my family would scream "What?" And ask if i was talking to them -_-. Plus id feel\look weird doing it in public.
Click to expand...

Speaking of the voice stuff, has anyone noticed that S Voice doesn't behave well with Bluetooth?

Edit: It's also stupid that we can disable S Voice, but not S Memo.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Maybe I have a dud battery? Because I'm certainly not getting more than 8 hours out of the battery in any scenario.


Turn off the automatic screen brightness and set it manually to <50%. (eg; using Backlight!)
Automatic mode on a bright day outside, with eat the battery up really fast. LTE is also a battery hog. The first post should be edited with some cool wiki stuff, and this should become an official club!

For the record, if anyone wanted to try Bluetooth tethering, perhaps it was just my setup, but I only got 100KB/s SMB file transfer to the device. I guess usb MTP is still better... (don't have Wifi at work). Haven't tried USB tether yet.


----------



## Rubers

S-Voice doesn't seem to behave well at all







I tried it at first but now I've gotten rid of it because it's pretty much useless.

Also, everyone, unless you realllly use this feature, should open it up and disable the double click of the home buttons stuff to remove UI lag. When you press the home button it waits for a second or so for another press to open S-Voice. I never use S-Voice and I've noticed it much quicker without this.

Also, there's a memory leak with Kies. If you don't use it there's a mod to stop a service from running on boot that eats about 50mb of RAM.


----------



## Infinite Jest

My phone will be here tomorrow! The Verizon guy suckered me into buying an extra OEM battery as well ($20 down from $40, so I just went for it, but my sister is paying anyway, somewhat the hay?). Again, does anyone have experience with ensquared phone insurance?


----------



## Samurai707

So uhhh.... I think I need to come off the ROM to stock... Something happened... lol?

Took off charger, got on OCN, phone is at 25%. -____- ***.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> So uhhh.... I think I need to come off the ROM to stock... Something happened... lol?
> 
> Took off charger, got on OCN, phone is at 25%. -____- ***.


More like something else is wrong.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> So uhhh.... I think I need to come off the ROM to stock... Something happened... lol?
> Took off charger, got on OCN, phone is at 25%. -____- ***.


You phone is being hacked and being used for compute power!


----------



## Rubers

Yeah something is using the system. Download Better Battery Stats to show you more infor


----------



## Methos07

I restarted my phone and I'm at 66% 8 hours in today...


----------



## Samurai707

Yeahh... I'm gonna do a fresh wipe and re-install of Blazer 1.7 when i get back from class, see if that fixes it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I restarted my phone and I'm at 66% 8 hours in today...


Many laughs had above


----------



## Samurai707

So, all I did was power off my phone and let it fully charge before I turned it on... getting some amazing battery life. Gonna record it when it gets down low again


----------



## Methos07

Today I'm at 67% in 10 hours. Don't know what I did, but everything is better...


----------



## Samurai707

Looking pretty awesome!
Had to charge near the end a little before I went out to the casinos for a bit








Sent from my S3 [blazer rom] on Tapatalk


----------



## General121

Droid bionic here with extended 4000mah battery. 7h or 8hr on and it says its at 52% when its probably at like 70-80%. Amazing how long a phone can sit at 1%







Android OS takes 52%


----------



## Methos07

I would get an extended battery myself, but it really does a number on the appearance.


----------



## General121

I don't mind it. Feels better and feels right for me. Too bad I'm stuck on vanilla Android. My battery life would be god tier on jelly bean


----------



## Infinite Jest

I finally activated my S3 today and I have only two words for this phone:

Holy @$#&!

I promise to be more articulate in future posts.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I finally activated my S3 today and I have only two words for this phone:
> Holy @$#&!
> I promise to be more articulate in future posts.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Jelly Bean coming this month. Brace yourself for more **** ****!


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Droid bionic here with extended 4000mah battery. 7h or 8hr on and it says its at 52% when its probably at like 70-80%. Amazing how long a phone can sit at 1%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Android OS takes 52%


That's not right. Android OS shouldn't take 50%. Usually, 9/10, the thing that uses the most is the screen. I'd check that out mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Jelly Bean coming this month. Brace yourself for more **** ****!


There's an OTA leak for Official Samsung 4.1.1 already


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> That's not right. Android OS shouldn't take 50%. Usually, 9/10, the thing that uses the most is the screen. I'd check that out mate.
> There's an OTA leak for Official Samsung 4.1.1 already


It dropped to 42% like 20 seconds later. Havent touched it since. Remember, im on vanilla Android.

just checked, its been idling, 47%.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> It dropped to 42% like 20 seconds later. Havent touched it since. Remember, im on vanilla Android.
> just checked, its been idling, 47%.


Vanilla Android should be a lot more stable, then. It should be a bit lower than that :S


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> It dropped to 42% like 20 seconds later. Havent touched it since. Remember, im on vanilla Android.
> just checked, its been idling, 47%.
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla Android should be a lot more stable, then. It should be a bit lower than that :S
Click to expand...

This somethings up with that android rom he's using 64% on my nexus has android os at 3%


----------



## Infinite Jest

After doing some web browsing at night in landscape orientation, I noticed a very slight pink hue on the top 1/2" of the screen (top as in the top of screen near the camera in portrait). Is this normal for AMOLED screens or might I have a lemon?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> After doing some web browsing at night in landscape orientation, I noticed a very slight pink hue on the top 1/2" of the screen (top as in the top of screen near the camera in portrait). Is this normal for AMOLED screens or might I have a lemon?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It is not normal.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> After doing some web browsing at night in landscape orientation, I noticed a very slight pink hue on the top 1/2" of the screen (top as in the top of screen near the camera in portrait). Is this normal for AMOLED screens or might I have a lemon?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> It is not normal.
Click to expand...

I had a similar issue with ny first iphone last year. I'm going to take it down to the Verizon store tomorrow and see what they can do and compare it to the floor models.

EDIT: Btw, the UAG composite case rocks.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> After doing some web browsing at night in landscape orientation, I noticed a very slight pink hue on the top 1/2" of the screen (top as in the top of screen near the camera in portrait). Is this normal for AMOLED screens or might I have a lemon?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> It is not normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a similar issue with ny first iphone last year. I'm going to take it down to the Verizon store tomorrow and see what they can do and compare it to the floor models.
> 
> EDIT: Btw, the UAG composite case rocks.
Click to expand...

If I felt like taking my phone into a combat zone, it would fit in. It totally takes away from the sleek style of the phone, though.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> After doing some web browsing at night in landscape orientation, I noticed a very slight pink hue on the top 1/2" of the screen (top as in the top of screen near the camera in portrait). Is this normal for AMOLED screens or might I have a lemon?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> It is not normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a similar issue with ny first iphone last year. I'm going to take it down to the Verizon store tomorrow and see what they can do and compare it to the floor models.
> 
> EDIT: Btw, the UAG composite case rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I felt like taking my phone into a combat zone, it would fit in. It totally takes away from the sleek style of the phone, though.
Click to expand...

It's actually fairly slimline. I'm not one for bulky cases, but this is definitely a nice compromise between featherweight and protective. But aesthetically, yes, it does look... aggressive.

Btw, I got a couple of people to corroborate my tinted screen top, so tomorrow I'll be raising hell in the Verizon store!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> After doing some web browsing at night in landscape orientation, I noticed a very slight pink hue on the top 1/2" of the screen (top as in the top of screen near the camera in portrait). Is this normal for AMOLED screens or might I have a lemon?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> It is not normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a similar issue with ny first iphone last year. I'm going to take it down to the Verizon store tomorrow and see what they can do and compare it to the floor models.
> 
> EDIT: Btw, the UAG composite case rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I felt like taking my phone into a combat zone, it would fit in. It totally takes away from the sleek style of the phone, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually fairly slimline. I'm not one for bulky cases, but this is definitely a nice compromise between featherweight and protective. But aesthetically, yes, it does look... aggressive.
> 
> Btw, I got a couple of people to corroborate my tinted screen top, so tomorrow I'll be raising hell in the Verizon store!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

I've had good luck with Verizon in the past so hopefully they treat you well! It is under manufacturer warranty, too.


----------



## Rubers

My Android OS usage is around 3%


----------



## Infinite Jest

What kind of standby time are you guys getting? I had a drain of close to 2% an hour last night, which to me seems incredibly high.

Edit: it looks like cell standby is accounting for 50% of the drain. Installing battery monitor widget and will go from there.


----------



## jackeyjoe

ok, this is weird. For some reason I don't own launcher 7 anymore... there goes my new idea for a theme


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> What kind of standby time are you guys getting? I had a drain of close to 2% an hour last night, which to me seems incredibly high.
> Edit: it looks like cell standby is accounting for 50% of the drain. Installing battery monitor widget and will go from there.


There's a fix regarding that. I can't remember which update it was particuarly but I know it was gone in LFB


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> What kind of standby time are you guys getting? I had a drain of close to 2% an hour last night, which to me seems incredibly high.
> Edit: it looks like cell standby is accounting for 50% of the drain. Installing battery monitor widget and will go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fix regarding that. I can't remember which update it was particuarly but I know it was gone in LFB
Click to expand...

LFB?

Right now my phone is getting a worse standby % per hour than my TouchPad, which really concerns me coming from the great standby time of the iPhone.


----------



## Gib007

For those enjoying the international SGS3 (GT-I9300), here's the leaked Samsung firmware with Jelly Bean:

http://www.sammobile.com/2012/08/18/i9300xxdlh4-%E2%80%93-galaxy-s-iii-android-4-1-1-jelly-bean-test-firmware/

You can download it and flash it via ODIN apparently. You can test this out or you can wait just under two weeks for Samsung to officially release it.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> LFB?
> Right now my phone is getting a worse standby % per hour than my TouchPad, which really concerns me coming from the great standby time of the iPhone.


If you have the Quad Core version go to

Settings -> About

and report your Baseband number.

Mine's: IMM76D.*I9300XXLFB* (VillainROM v1.1.0)

That's the software version that's bolded and underlined. IF you're on the US version I can't help


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> LFB?
> Right now my phone is getting a worse standby % per hour than my TouchPad, which really concerns me coming from the great standby time of the iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the Quad Core version go to
> 
> Settings -> About
> 
> and report your Baseband number.
> 
> Mine's: IMM76D.*I9300XXLFB* (VillainROM v1.1.0)
> 
> That's the software version that's bolded and underlined. IF you're on the US version I can't help
Click to expand...

Sorry, should have specified North American Verizon Version.


----------



## Zorginator

I've found my battery usage increase significantly lately. Am uninstalling crap and will see how it goes.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> I've found my battery usage increase significantly lately. Am uninstalling crap and will see how it goes.


Kind of a dissapointment. I thought I'd be done with wrestling with battery issues as I did with my TouchPad, but nothing is ever that easy, I suppose. Also, has anyone noticed that WiFi likes to suck through battery life?


----------



## General121

Guys I had everything stock. I'm now on the ICS leak haha. 18% OS usage now.


----------



## Capt

I can't wait for the new phones to start using the new Adreno 320. It seems Adreno 320 will be a big jump from Adreno 225.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Update on the screen tint issue: A very nice/helpful Verizon employee took a look at the phone and agreed with me. She had to order a replacement (32GBP)but it will be here on Tuesday (the one I have is considered DOA so they'll ship the replacement to the store and swap it out then). It was a generally pleasant experience! I'm crossing my fingers for the next screen.

Also, I just want to express my awe at how much faster 4g is than 3g. When I first activated the S3 and hadn't set uo WiFi yet, my Google account started syncing apps from my tablet and downloaded 200 MB before I realized what it was doing. It's faster than my damned DSL...


----------



## General121

Yup. I love 4g. I have dsl too. But I still use Wi-Fi sometimes for data conservation.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Coming from the 4s LCD screen, I have to say the AMOLED sub-pixel layout is definitely visible. It seems to make small text a bit of a chore to read as compared to the 4s display and is most distracting in white areas of the browser. If this Pentile technology in this screen is this noticeable to me, I think a phone with a Pentile display at any lower resolution would be a no-go for me. All technological limitations aside, the screen is gorgeous; I love the color saturation and contrast, even though I definitely wouldn't like it for my monitor.

EDIT: I might as well add one more complaint.







Has anyone else experienced relatively slow charging times? I think it charges at around half the rate that my iPhone did with with both stock chargers, respectively.


----------



## Erper

hi guys

i have some question for you...

i have sgs3
and sometimes when im browsing i kinda see lines on white background
also
since small update a month ago
when i receive message vibration is kinda stuck and it takes 3s to get back to normal

anyone else have that issue


----------



## Gib007

I love how some of you are damning ADSL for being slow, hahahaha. In Gibraltar ADSL was introduced in 2003 or so (before that I used 56k), with a blazing 256 kbps download and 128 kbps upload service. The fastest was 512 kbps download (same upload). This month I'm on 8 Mbps download and 512 kbps upload but that's it. The top service is 20 Mbps download and a tiny 768 kbps upload, which costs £84 (GBP!) a month!!
Fibre optic services don't exist.

The UK's best ADSL services are better than the best fibre optic services as well in my experience. There, you can get up to 100 Mbps download fibre optic service but your upload is subject to massive contention, which kills your connection in peak times. Then there's the throttling once you download a certain amount in the month...
The best I could find in the UK and what I had over there was ADSL2+ service from BE Online for up to 24 Mbps download (I got 16 Mbps due to distance) and 2 Mbps upload with no slowing down or throttling for £22.44 a month, plus the phone line for £12.50 a month from a different company.

So yeah, I have tremendous respect for good ADSL services as I've never experienced anything better!


----------



## Rubers

My charge time is about 2 hours. That's not slow...

First charge is long (about 4 hours) but yeah charge times aren't not a problem and I don't get any issues with reading small text.

This phone is in every way possible, better than the iPhone 4S.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> This phone is in every way possible, better than the iPhone 4S.


Dare you to convince an Apple fanboy of that!








A friend of mine is "an extremist" Apple fanboy. He considers the idea of buying something not made by Apple, sacrilege. Worse for him I guess, it's his money!








When he saw my Samsung Galaxy S3 in his hands and played around with it, he couldn't believe it and then he got pissed off. He got pissed off at Apple for being "slow on the uptake". Why not just buy a Samsung Galaxy S3 rather than wait for the sixth coming of Jesus (iPhone 5)?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone been able to set up an Exchange Activesync account with their S III? I get through the entire process but the mail never actually syncs to my phone. Looking on the outlook webapp on my pc, I see the entry for new access, but it doesn't actually sync. This is a screenie of the two devices that I have successfully synced (iphone in middle and HP touchpad running cm 9 4.0.4 on left) with the S III on the right. That is from the mobile logs in the outlook we app. Any ideas? I don't want something stupid like this to be a deal-breaker, but it is my school email.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Has anyone been able to set up an Exchange Activesync account with their S III? I get through the entire process but the mail never actually syncs to my phone. Looking on the outlook webapp on my pc, I see the entry for new access, but it doesn't actually sync. This is a screenie of the two devices that I have successfully synced (iphone in middle and HP touchpad running cm 9 4.0.4 on left) with the S III on the right. That is from the mobile logs in the outlook we app. Any ideas? I don't want something stupid like this to be a deal-breaker, but it is my school email.


Mine functions, but it's for Outlook at work. If it's anything like my work, you need to set a lot of security options up, so perhaps that's the problem? I'm assuming, of course, that you have sync set up properly and enabled.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Has anyone been able to set up an Exchange Activesync account with their S III? I get through the entire process but the mail never actually syncs to my phone. Looking on the outlook webapp on my pc, I see the entry for new access, but it doesn't actually sync. This is a screenie of the two devices that I have successfully synced (iphone in middle and HP touchpad running cm 9 4.0.4 on left) with the S III on the right. That is from the mobile logs in the outlook we app. Any ideas? I don't want something stupid like this to be a deal-breaker, but it is my school email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine functions, but it's for Outlook at work. If it's anything like my work, you need to set a lot of security options up, so perhaps that's the problem? I'm assuming, of course, that you have sync set up properly and enabled.
Click to expand...

I think you may be right. Everything checks out in the screenie I posted except for the security policy. Do you know where I need to configure this (pc? Phone? University IT dept?)? Thanks!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Has anyone been able to set up an Exchange Activesync account with their S III? I get through the entire process but the mail never actually syncs to my phone. Looking on the outlook webapp on my pc, I see the entry for new access, but it doesn't actually sync. This is a screenie of the two devices that I have successfully synced (iphone in middle and HP touchpad running cm 9 4.0.4 on left) with the S III on the right. That is from the mobile logs in the outlook we app. Any ideas? I don't want something stupid like this to be a deal-breaker, but it is my school email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine functions, but it's for Outlook at work. If it's anything like my work, you need to set a lot of security options up, so perhaps that's the problem? I'm assuming, of course, that you have sync set up properly and enabled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you may be right. Everything checks out in the screenie I posted except for the security policy. Do you know where I need to configure this (pc? Phone? University IT dept?)? Thanks!
Click to expand...

When I set it up on phone, the Exchange Server at work prompted me to enable a bunch of security crap via my phone. If you need to visit the security options manually, you have to reach it through the menus thusly: Settings [touch the menu soft button while on the home screen] -> Accounts and sync -> Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync -> Settings -> [account name] -> Exchange server settings [it's all the way down near the bottom]. There are other security settings as well in various menus, but I imagine the one I pointed to above is the problem if security is indeed the culprit.

Unlike with the SGS3, on my previous Android phone (Motorola Droid with Gingerbread), I had to mess with settings within the sync menu first. I had to enable a particular type of SSL (I don't see the option on ICS; I just see a generic SSL option) before connecting to the Exchange server. If all else fails, I would go to the IT department at your school (call them first to see if they can actually help you before you bother walking over there!) and have them set it up for you and watch what they do so you can replicate it yourself in the future.

If this isn't the issue, then I have no idea. I haven't had any issues beyond what I noted above, so I haven't had to figure it out before. Perhaps someone can come by with more information for you...


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> When I set it up on phone, the Exchange Server at work prompted me to enable a bunch of security crap via my phone. If you need to visit the security options manually, you have to reach it through the menus thusly: Settings [touch the menu soft button while on the home screen] -> Accounts and sync -> Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync -> Settings -> [account name] -> Exchange server settings [it's all the way down near the bottom]. There are other security settings as well in various menus, but I imagine the one I pointed to above is the problem if security is indeed the culprit.
> Unlike with the SGS3, on my previous Android phone (Motorola Droid with Gingerbread), I had to mess with settings within the sync menu first. I had to enable a particular type of SSL (I don't see the option on ICS; I just see a generic SSL option) before connecting to the Exchange server. If all else fails, I would go to the IT department at your school (call them first to see if they can actually help you before you bother walking over there!) and have them set it up for you and watch what they do so you can replicate it yourself in the future.
> If this isn't the issue, then I have no idea. I haven't had any issues beyond what I noted above, so I haven't had to figure it out before. Perhaps someone can come by with more information for you...


I mucked around a bit with the security with no luck as well as doing an hour or so of research. Unfortunately, the guides and information on my school's website are all outdated, irrelevant, or too simplistic to be of any use. I think my best bet is contact my IT department, unless anyone has anything else to try. Thanks for your help, stargate!


----------



## BeerPowered

I have a question. I got my S3 on launch day and rooted it. 2 days ago T-Mobile released the OTA Baseband update, so I had to unroot to install the new update. Now my battery life is crap again. Easy fix is to root again, and refreeze the apps. Before I do that I want to backup the unrooted stock rom.

That way when 4.1 hits officially in a few weeks, I'll have 1 less update to apply, when I unroot.

Google is not much help. Everything I have seen so far suggests rooting/rom manager or rooting/Clockwerkrecovery.

I have the T-Mobile variant.

I went on XDA, but I am not finding it there.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> When I set it up on phone, the Exchange Server at work prompted me to enable a bunch of security crap via my phone. If you need to visit the security options manually, you have to reach it through the menus thusly: Settings [touch the menu soft button while on the home screen] -> Accounts and sync -> Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync -> Settings -> [account name] -> Exchange server settings [it's all the way down near the bottom]. There are other security settings as well in various menus, but I imagine the one I pointed to above is the problem if security is indeed the culprit.
> Unlike with the SGS3, on my previous Android phone (Motorola Droid with Gingerbread), I had to mess with settings within the sync menu first. I had to enable a particular type of SSL (I don't see the option on ICS; I just see a generic SSL option) before connecting to the Exchange server. If all else fails, I would go to the IT department at your school (call them first to see if they can actually help you before you bother walking over there!) and have them set it up for you and watch what they do so you can replicate it yourself in the future.
> If this isn't the issue, then I have no idea. I haven't had any issues beyond what I noted above, so I haven't had to figure it out before. Perhaps someone can come by with more information for you...
> 
> 
> 
> I mucked around a bit with the security with no luck as well as doing an hour or so of research. Unfortunately, the guides and information on my school's website are all outdated, irrelevant, or too simplistic to be of any use. I think my best bet is contact my IT department, unless anyone has anything else to try. Thanks for your help, stargate!
Click to expand...

Be sure to update us (or at least PM me). It never hurts to learn something new!


----------



## General121

Contact your IT Department! They'll set you right up!

~Summer IT intern lol


----------



## kevinf

For those in Canada who want to Root, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739426 works really well without tripping the flash counter. I used my Virgin Mobile (Bell) S3, followed steps 1 and 2 without issues.


----------



## Infinite Jest

It seems I've found an embarrassingly simple solution to my active sync issue... I removed the "\" from the domain\username field, leaving just my email address, as well as using m.outlook.com as the server and it worked flawlessly. Go figure... At least I don't have to bother the IT guys. Thanks for help and encouragement, guys.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> It seems I've found an embarrassingly simple solution to my active sync issue... I removed the "\" from the domain\username field, leaving just my email address, as well as using m.outlook.com as the server and it worked flawlessly. Go figure... At least I don't have to bother the IT guys. Thanks for help and encouragement, guys.


You left out the \? I'm confused what you mean. so domain.comusername?


----------



## rogi

thanks


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like the International version of the SIII will be getting the Jelly Bean update next week.

http://www.sammobile.com/2012/08/22/galaxy-s-iii-to-get-jelly-bean-next-week/#.UDSrf1m0e6I.twitter

I can't wait for this!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Update on the screen tint issue: A very nice/helpful Verizon employee took a look at the phone and agreed with me. She had to order a replacement (32GBP)but it will be here on Tuesday (the one I have is considered DOA so they'll ship the replacement to the store and swap it out then). It was a generally pleasant experience! I'm crossing my fingers for the next screen.
> Also, I just want to express my awe at how much faster 4g is than 3g. When I first activated the S3 and hadn't set uo WiFi yet, my Google account started syncing apps from my tablet and downloaded 200 MB before I realized what it was doing. It's faster than my damned DSL...


So the replacement 32GB unit came in yesterday... The screen on/off button was recessed/wiggly (basically flush with the bezel) and half of the screen was noticeably darker under any light condition regardless of the image on screen. Needless to say, there is another replacement on order. I guess this is the risk of buying a phone fairly early in its production cycle. If the next one is DOA, I think I'll just ask to fish through the 16 GB models they have in stock until I find a tolerable handset.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So the replacement 32GB unit came in yesterday... The screen on/off button was recessed/wiggly (basically flush with the bezel) and half of the screen was noticeably darker under any light condition regardless of the image on screen. Needless to say, there is another replacement on order. I guess this is the risk of buying a phone fairly early in its production cycle. If the next one is DOA, I think I'll just ask to fish through the 16 GB models they have in stock until I find a tolerable handset.


That's some bad luck you got there.

We have 3 white SIII 16GB in our family (International version), we all got it at the same time at the start of July with an epic deal our phone provider gave us (Phone was like 60% off compared to retail







) and all 3 phones came perfectly.

Hope your next SIII is in perfect condition.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's some bad luck you got there.
> We have 3 white SIII 16GB in our family (International version), we all got it at the same time at the start of July with an epic deal our phone provider gave us (Phone was like 60% off compared to retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and all 3 phones came perfectly.
> Hope your next SIII is in perfect condition.


Thanks for encouragement! I'm starting to think it may be because I'm ordering a 32 GB each time and Samsung is pissing in my coffee for not going with the 16 GB like everyone else. I'll report back come tomorrow (or Friday, depending on when it comes).


----------



## Marafice Eye

Not sure just yet but JB for the S3 may be out now. just checked the Software Update in my settings and it's downloading a 94.45mb update. (First android so idk how exactly it works)

EDIT: Nvm, seems to just be the baseband update, damn I got all excited lol


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Thanks for encouragement! I'm starting to think it may be because I'm ordering a 32 GB each time and Samsung is pissing in my coffee for not going with the 16 GB like everyone else. I'll report back come tomorrow (or Friday, depending on when it comes).


Why don't you get the 16gb and get a micro sd card instead.


----------



## Crim427

Going to be getting my S3 on friday when I drop sprint's awful service for verizon or Tmobile. I haven't decided between the two yet.


----------



## b0z0

Anyone else have a big update on tmobile this morning?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has hotmail sync (especially sent emails) been giving people grief between the S3 and their account? I hope it's related to this.


----------



## Rubers

My GF just got the blue one today and [email protected] quite jealous. It looks very nice compared to the white. Still like my white one, though!

Regarding the JB update... Hmm, I'll wait until the guy that makes my theme has a theme for it as I really, really couldn't bare to go back to the green TouchWiz...


----------



## Infinite Jest

To answer my own question, it definitely is Microsoft related. Also, I just wanted to say that before I had considered ditching my iPhone, I thought the screen size of the s3 and phones like it was ludicrous. After owning the s3, I now know why the Note is so popular. IMO the s3 is a great balance of size and portability, an attribute I used to assign the puny iPhone screen. I'm a convert; yes, size does matter.


----------



## Erper

cannot backup my sgs3 via kies...
any suggestions...
its not rooted


----------



## Bacheezi

Just got an s3









So far my only gripe about the phone is the placement of the ",". Why is it on the symbols screen









Other than that it's pretty great, way better then my HTC desire z

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erper

i would like a pancake


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Anyone else have a big update on tmobile this morning?


I had a 94.45mb update, but was rooted, so I postponed. Unrooted, went back to stock firmware, and now the software update returns a "your phone is already up to date" message, so I have no idea what that Tmo update was.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> Just got an s3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far my only gripe about the phone is the placement of the ",". Why is it on the symbols screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that it's pretty great, way better then my HTC desire z
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Try SwiftKey 3. It's a much better keyboard than the stock one. I personally set the space key to finish the word (acting like auto correct) rather than using predictive speech and it has worked wonderfully. The developer offers a free month trial if you want to try it out before dropping the $4: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.touchtype.swiftkey.phone.trial&hl=en


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathONator*
> 
> I think we all know you like boobages, you can put Canada as your location via the CP, and this is an overclocker's site by the way. I'm not going to argue with you further.
> 
> Post only images related to the thread you are replying to or creating. When I get around to it, I will probably delete those images from all of your threads. Thank you for your co-opperation.


Thanks I'll give that a try

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erper

im naked


----------



## stn0092

Is there any news of a quad core LTE variant heading to the USA? I'm on Verizon and set to upgrade next month from the original HTC Incredible.


----------



## Skoobs

ordered this phone today, thankfully i was due for an upgrade because my old slider phone took a swim in the ocean and didnt make it out alive.

pretty stoked, and glad to hear the OP is enjoying the headphone out. hopefully it will be at least as good as my galaxy player was before i blew one of the channels.

subbed and going to keep an eye on this thread.

edit: wondering if there is a way to get the international version through the verizon upgrade plan... i heard it has a better dac. ill try the headphone out as soon as i get it.


----------



## Nelson2011

Got my at&t gs3 yesterday







, put a otterbox on it.... and also any good spare battery's i can find with the nfc chip?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Is there any news of a quad core LTE variant heading to the USA? I'm on Verizon and set to upgrade next month from the original HTC Incredible.


Thats not coming to the US. Thats the international version.

For some reason all the nice phones are made in two versions: US and International and the US version is hammered down to a weaker dual core







Stupid manufacturers or regulations..


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Thats not coming to the US. Thats the international version.
> For some reason all the nice phones are made in two versions: US and International and the US version is hammered down to a weaker dual core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid manufacturers or regulations..


Although your US versions have LTE... to be fair that's a pretty even tradeoff, considering performance currently is pretty much identical iirc.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Although your US versions have LTE... to be fair that's a pretty even tradeoff, considering performance currently is pretty much identical iirc.


What are international versions limited to? 3G?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> Just got an s3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far my only gripe about the phone is the placement of the ",". Why is it on the symbols screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that it's pretty great, way better then my HTC desire z
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Personally, I like pure Swype much better. You can get a download file by registering with them: www.swype.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Thats not coming to the US. Thats the international version.
> For some reason all the nice phones are made in two versions: US and International and the US version is hammered down to a weaker dual core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid manufacturers or regulations..


It's simple.... Samsung does Exynos does not have intergrated LTE that support US frequencies while Qualcomm Snapdragon does. It has nothing to do with the phone manufacturer or regulations.

Also, the US/NA version has Snapdragon S4.... these are 1.5GHz Cortex-A15 based cores. The international Exynos have 1.5GHz Cortex-A9 cores. I personally would rather have two much faster cores than four slower cores since mobile application are not very threaded. Furthermore, the US version has 2GB rather than 1GB.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What are international versions limited to? 3G?


Yes sir. I don't really consider the speed of my phones internets much of an issue so I really don't care for LTE(especially when I've got a 1.5gb cap), I think there are some people who do use it though


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Personally, I like pure Swype much better. You can get a download file by registering with them: www.swype.com
> It's simple.... Samsung does Exynos does not have intergrated LTE while Qualcomm Snapdragon does. It has nothing to do with the phone manufacturer or regulations.
> Also, the US/NA version has Snapdragon S4.... these are 1.5GHz Cortex-A15 based cores. The international Exynos have 1.5GHz Cortex-A9 cores. I personally would rather have two much faster cores than four slower cores since mobile application are not very threaded. Furthermore, the US version has 2GB rather than 1GB.


I cant remember specific phone names, but there were others where I was remembering reading that the dual-core US version was weaker for some phones.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What are international versions limited to? 3G?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yes sir. I don't really consider the speed of my phones internets much of an issue so I really don't care for LTE(especially when I've got a 1.5gb cap), I think there are some people who do use it though


Actually International version has up to HSPA+.

I have seen up to 23Mb Download and 4Mb Upload here using H+ which is pretty damn good I must say, I don't need LTE at all, I'd rather take it with Quad Core.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Also, the US/NA version has Snapdragon S4.... these are 1.5GHz Cortex-A15 based cores. The international Exynos have 1.5GHz Cortex-A9 cores. I personally would rather have two much faster cores than four slower cores since mobile application are not very threaded. Furthermore, the US version has 2GB rather than 1GB.


1.4GHz for the quad care version. I should also point out that the Korean version has 2GB of RAM with the quad core.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yes sir. I don't really consider the speed of my phones internets much of an issue so I really don't care for LTE(especially when I've got a 1.5gb cap), I think there are some people who do use it though


Ah. I got a 4GB cap for the price of 2GB cap because of a 4G device sale at verizon







Only wish verizon had unlimited so I can tether without worrying about data.
Phone 4G at home: 12mbps down, 7 up I believe.
Home DSL. 2.5mbps down, .65 mbps up. Oh the joy and lovability of DSL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Actually International version has up to HSPA+.
> I have seen up to 23Mb Download and 4Mb Upload here using H+ which is pretty damn good I must say, I don't need LTE at all, I'd rather take it with Quad Core.










! I havent seen that much using my work wifi even!

16mbps down, 18mbps up using work wifi on phone. On a pc, I get 70-90 down and like 20+ up using work internets.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Personally, I like pure Swype much better. You can get a download file by registering with them: www.swype.com
> It's simple.... Samsung does Exynos does not have intergrated LTE that support US frequencies while Qualcomm Snapdragon does. It has nothing to do with the phone manufacturer or regulations.
> Also, the US/NA version has Snapdragon S4.... these are 1.5GHz Cortex-A15 based cores. The international Exynos have 1.5GHz Cortex-A9 cores. I personally would rather have two much faster cores than four slower cores since mobile application are not very threaded. Furthermore, the US version has 2GB rather than 1GB.


If the US variants had an A-15 quad core it'd be a beast, but it still doesn't perform as well as the Exynos variant in CPU and GPU tests. Most games are multi-threaded (tested using the developer options to show core usage on-screen). Which is where the extra power really comes in handy.


----------



## stargate125645

It does better in GPU tests from what I've seen.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> cannot backup my sgs3 via kies...
> any suggestions...
> its not rooted


I get the same thing.. Kies is kinda junky.. If you root your phone you could do a cron job.

ES File Explorer is pretty good as well, it does SMB mount. So at least its quick to upload files via Wifi to your backup computer.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It does better in GPU tests from what I've seen.


And CPU, overall. Core for core, there's no contest, but overall it's on top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I get the same thing.. Kies is kinda junky.. If you root your phone you could do a cron job.
> ES File Explorer is pretty good as well, it does SMB mount. So at least its quick to upload files via Wifi to your backup computer.


Or a NANDROID backup in CWM?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> And CPU, overall. Core for core, there's no contest, but overall it's on top.
> Or a NANDROID backup in CWM?


Is there any way you can use NANDDROID or equivalent without installing a full busybox / recovery img? I want to keep my phone as close to stock as possible (without tripping counter)


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I get the same thing.. Kies is kinda junky.. If you root your phone you could do a cron job.
> ES File Explorer is pretty good as well, it does SMB mount. So at least its quick to upload files via Wifi to your backup computer.


the thing is i dont want to root it just yet as im waiting for 4.1 update..


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Is there any way you can use NANDDROID or equivalent without installing a full busybox / recovery img? I want to keep my phone as close to stock as possible (without tripping counter)


Titaium backup doesn't need ot instlal busybox (it has it is own) but does need root.

Getting rid of root is pretty easy!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It does better in GPU tests from what I've seen.


It = US version.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Thats not coming to the US. Thats the international version.
> For some reason all the nice phones are made in two versions: US and International and the US version is hammered down to a weaker dual core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid manufacturers or regulations..


Yes, but a quad core LTE S3 was recently released in South Korea and it's suppose to be heading to Germany as well. Hopefully it'll make it to the US as well.


----------



## Rubers

It won't because the US uses different radio bands that are incompatible with the Korean/European radio band for 4G.


----------



## BeerPowered

For the guy asking about the T-mobile Update. The US version received Baseband updates last week. You can get it via OTA or Kies. Kies is more reliable. Current version is T999UVLH2. My 4G reception is much better now. It was supposed to fix Cell Standby usage but sadly it doesn't.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> For the guy asking about the T-mobile Update. The US version received Baseband updates last week. You can get it via OTA or Kies. Kies is more reliable. Current version is T999UVLH2. My 4G reception is much better now. It was supposed to fix Cell Standby usage but sadly it doesn't.


Yea my cell standby uses more battery then anything else... although i have my screen on lowest brightness most of the time... Good to know im not the only one...

Whats an average % of battery for cell standby for good HSPA reception? (i disabled LTE).


----------



## Rubers

Like, 3-4% ^

There's a fix for it over at XDA.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Like, 3-4% ^
> There's a fix for it over at XDA.


Each variant has its own forum section now too. Which is way less confusing.


----------



## Rubers

Yeah but this fix is a xml file so it should be kinda of universal


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Yeah but this fix is a xml file so it should be kinda of universal


Love that Samsung is hosting the 4.1.1 OTA updates on their website, before they officially go out next month. Just got the 4.1.1 T-Mobile update. That coupled with the new T-Mobile 4G Unlimited Plan for $20 a month made my day.


----------



## Gib007

Just got back from a week holiday and Omega ROM has had several good updates. Currently flashing Omega 16.1 Jelly Bean to see how it goes!









So far Omega 16.1 is working BRILLIANTLY. Jelly Bean is definitely a worthy upgrade. Only three gripes overall:

1. My bank (NatWest) still needs to move its arse and update their App to support Jelly Bean so that I can see account names and amounts. Other than that bug, everything works on it.
2. CWM Manager is not fully functional as it complains that you need a different version. I guess I could still install ZIP mods by booting into Recovery mode though so not a big deal at this point.
3. The Omega team still need to add all the little mods that make Omega so customisable. The "Omega Files JB" App is included in the ROM but the server is currently offline and all the mods I like are still not implemented apparently (e.g. CRT Effect, 15 Status Bar Toggles, etc). I will wait and see.

So far I think I'm forgetting about Omega 13.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) and staying on this Omega 16.1 Jelly Bean. I'll just keep updating from here on as it requires no full wipe if it's the same OS version.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> So far Omega 16.1 is working BRILLIANTLY. Jelly Bean is definitely a worthy upgrade. Only three gripes overall:
> 1. My bank (NatWest) still needs to move its arse and update their App to support Jelly Bean so that I can see account names and amounts. Other than that bug, everything works on it.
> 2. CWM Manager is not fully functional as it complains that you need a different version. I guess I could still install ZIP mods by booting into Recovery mode though so not a big deal at this point.
> 3. The Omega team still need to add all the little mods that make Omega so customisable. The "Omega Files JB" App is included in the ROM but the server is currently offline and all the mods I like are still not implemented apparently (e.g. CRT Effect, 15 Status Bar Toggles, etc). I will wait and see.
> So far I think I'm forgetting about Omega 13.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) and staying on this Omega 16.1 Jelly Bean. I'll just keep updating from here on as it requires no full wipe if it's the same OS version.


I have to agree, Omega 16.1 is amazing!









I had no issues with ClockWorkMod so far, and I was also in love with Omega v13 on ICS as it was really smooth, but this omega 16.1 is great so far!









So glad I got this phone, my first Android (Well even first smartphone







) and love it!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have to agree, Omega 16.1 is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no issues with ClockWorkMod so far, and I was also in love with Omega v13 on ICS as it was really smooth, but this omega 16.1 is great so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I got this phone, my first Android (Well even first smartphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and love it!


Hahaha yeah, Omega 16.1 is awesome I must admit. Jelly Bean is just SO smooth, it's incredible. Even more amazing is that Samsung is still not finished with the firmware so we'll no doubt see some extra refinement in the next couple of days/weeks!









Considering this is your first smartphone and Android phone, you've definitely chosen extremely well and have been blessed to have such a choice available to you!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Hahaha yeah, Omega 16.1 is awesome I must admit. Jelly Bean is just SO smooth, it's incredible. Even more amazing is that Samsung is still not finished with the firmware so we'll no doubt see some extra refinement in the next couple of days/weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is your first smartphone and Android phone, you've definitely chosen extremely well and have been blessed to have such a choice available to you!


Had the same phone for 6 years, thought I'd get the best in the market so it could last me a good while.









I heard Jelly Bean was ready to launch and just needed Google's approval, and latest I heard of was they were going to release it this week.


----------



## Skoobs

best case and favorite screen protectors! GO!


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> best case and favorite screen protectors! GO!


No screen protector. Its gorilla glass bro. You aren't going to scratch it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> No screen protector. Its gorilla glass bro. You aren't going to scratch it.


You will surely scratch it with things like dust and sand.

That's why I will always use a screen protector on my SIII.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> No screen protector. Its gorilla glass bro. You aren't going to scratch it.


i work part time construction so i kind of want it regardless. i am always throwing screws and stuff in my pockets with my phone haha


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> i work part time construction so i kind of want it regardless. i am always throwing screws and stuff in my pockets with my phone haha


Im a Crew Chief. Hydro, Oil, JP8, Grease, Brake Dust, screws, bolts etc etc. No issues so far. You are not going to scratch gorilla glass. You will drop it and shatter the screen before you scratch it. Otterbox case is all you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You will surely scratch it with things like dust and sand.
> That's why I will always use a screen protector on my SIII.


Nothing will protect it from getting Sand inside the phone except a fully enclosing waterproof case. I have been deployed several times and can attest to that.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Otterbox case is all you need.
> 
> Nothing will protect it from getting Sand inside the phone except a fully enclosing waterproof case. I have been deployed several times and can attest to that.


i am considering the otterbox commuter because it has the plugs that will cover the ports and stuff...


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> i am considering the otterbox commuter because it has the plugs that will cover the ports and stuff...


The commuter will work fine. Just be careful when you hang/climb that if doesn't slip out of your pocket. I would consider a lanyard the can clip onto your belt loop.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You will surely scratch it with things like dust and sand.
> That's why I will always use a screen protector on my SIII.


But screen protectors make the screen feel crap, I'd rather not have one... I survived two years without one on my HTC desire and it's got minimal scratches on the actual screen(everything else got pretty beaten up







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> i work part time construction so i kind of want it regardless. i am always throwing screws and stuff in my pockets with my phone haha


It'll survive metal without scratching, the only real risk is sand. See this video for more detail:


----------



## lifeskills

better chime in here cause i love my s3!

Big HTC fan here, and this is why I chose this over the EVO LTE:

Removable battery
card slot
plays FLAC audio

No 4g LTE here in Portland so stuck with 3g for now, but thats ok, because I could never find the wimax 4g before so not missing much for now. I have sprint, and ordered the 32 GB model, and they next dayed it for free, which was really awesome. Also, at the time of purchase, I owed 75 for my bill, paid 250 for the phone, and to this day my account balance is -175. So I'm not sure if they thought I paid 250 in advance or what, but right now its looking like I got the phone for free and made a down payment on my next 3 months of service














. I know I know they may find it and in two months I will be boned, but Im gonna go with the standard procedure and not say anything for now.

Another cool thing about the phone is I got 50GB free dropbox space for two years with it.

What I just love about the phone is once I get a 64GB card I will have 96GB total, which may seem overkill but right now I have about 80BG on my Ipod, so I can pretty much get rid of that, which would feel good because its my last apple product. I also use the app Lapse It Pro, which is a great timelapse app for android and ios, and with that much space I can do some long timelapses with this phone, of road trips and whatnot. Coming from an EVO 4g this phone is quick, and cant wait to use it on the 4g network.

Theres my 2 cents, Hope yall are enjoying your s3's!

gonna look for an extended battery and a case soon


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> better chime in here cause i love my s3!
> Big HTC fan here, and this is why I chose this over the EVO LTE:
> Removable battery
> card slot
> plays FLAC audio
> No 4g LTE here in Portland so stuck with 3g for now, but thats ok, because I could never find the wimax 4g before so not missing much for now. I have sprint, and ordered the 32 GB model, and they next dayed it for free, which was really awesome. Also, at the time of purchase, I owed 75 for my bill, paid 250 for the phone, and to this day my account balance is -175. So I'm not sure if they thought I paid 250 in advance or what, but right now its looking like I got the phone for free and made a down payment on my next 3 months of service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know I know they may find it and in two months I will be boned, but Im gonna go with the standard procedure and not say anything for now.
> Another cool thing about the phone is I got 50GB free dropbox space for two years with it.
> What I just love about the phone is once I get a 64GB card I will have 96GB total, which may seem overkill but right now I have about 80BG on my Ipod, so I can pretty much get rid of that, which would feel good because its my last apple product. I also use the app Lapse It Pro, which is a great timelapse app for android and ios, and with that much space I can do some long timelapses with this phone, of road trips and whatnot. Coming from an EVO 4g this phone is quick, and cant wait to use it on the 4g network.
> Theres my 2 cents, Hope yall are enjoying your s3's!
> gonna look for an extended battery and a case soon


To be fair a $6 upgrade on Winamp would've enabled FLAC







. but yeah I got this for the other two reasons instead of a One X.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/29/samsung-sends-canadian-a-truly-unique-galaxy-s-iii/

Thought this was pretty cool S3 related news.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> To be fair a $6 upgrade on Winamp would've enabled FLAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but yeah I got this for the other two reasons instead of a One X.


To be fair, practically every custom rom adds in FLAC support








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/29/samsung-sends-canadian-a-truly-unique-galaxy-s-iii/
> Thought this was pretty cool S3 related news.


Yay for news sites reporting off reddit lol


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> To be fair a $6 upgrade on Winamp would've enabled FLAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but yeah I got this for the other two reasons instead of a One X.


Is this a trait unique to the NA version of phones? The stock player on all 3 International Galaxy phones had no problems with FLAC playback for me


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> To be fair, practically every custom rom adds in FLAC support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for news sites reporting off reddit lol


Yeah, I got it when I had my HTC Desire with no FLAC support (not even through ROMS







) but Winamp added that support. The thing I noticed was that I had to go through the folder browser to use the FLAC files on my Desire. They'd never show in the library, most likely because the Mediaserver (the scanner) didn't recognise them. Whereas with my GS3 they now show up in the library.

Pretty much, though, if you get the GS3, it has FLAC support and the default music player has an EQ... all the things I wanted Winamp for are gone, but, I've paid now and I prefer the interface of Winamp, plus the wireless sync is good!

Also, FINALLY, custom boot animations are available for the GS3. Should work for the US version too. How to enable?

Look in /system/bin/ and find the bootanimation file, copy it and paste it into the bin folder as bootanimation_2. Find the samsungani file, rename it to samsungani.bak, then rename the bootanimation_2 file to... you guessed it, samsungani









Then put bootanimation.zip files in /data/local/ et voila, custom boot animations









Here's a good one to get you started:

http://www.mattman.org/index.php/downloads/jelly-bean-boot-animtion

The only thing you NEED to do is to open those files and change the desc.txt. They're set to loop until the bootstrapping is done, but for some reason the GS3 doesn't stop the animation, even though it's finished booting, so you get stuck on the boot animation screen (with a totally working phone in the background, lol). So, here's what you change in the desc file:

Change this:

Code:



Code:


720 1280 30
p 1 0 part0
p 1 0 part1
p 0 0 part2

to this:

Code:



Code:


720 1280 30
p 1 0 part0
p 1 0 part1
p X 0 part2

Where the X is the number of times to run the animation. 0 is infinite, which is not what we want for our phones as it doesn't correctly switch off the animation when it's finished. You want to do that for the LAST part of the order (some animations might have three parts, some may only have one. Either way you change that number. The second number is the delay before running that animation, just FYI.

So, for that above animation I posted, I set the X to 3









Let me know if that works on the US verison.

OH, make sure you put a boot animation file into data/local BEFORE making the changes and rebooting. otherwise you'll be stuck on the boot screen with no way (other than adb) of fixing and rebooting!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Yeah, I got it when I had my HTC Desire with no FLAC support (not even through ROMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but Winamp added that support. The thing I noticed was that I had to go through the folder browser to use the FLAC files on my Desire. They'd never show in the library, most likely because the Mediaserver (the scanner) didn't recognise them. Whereas with my GS3 they now show up in the library.


Maybe I was just spoilt with MIUI but it had no issues with FLAC in the stock music player, everything worked perfectly. Then again MIUI was way ahead of its time... the reason I haven't switched from it still is because it has some of those features that other roms don't have(plus, theming is much better on it). The downside however is that there isn't a really good JB port of it yet


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Also, FINALLY, custom boot animations are available for the GS3. Should work for the US version too. How to enable?
> snip


I like my T-Mobile robot rocket animation.


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> To be fair a $6 upgrade on Winamp would've enabled FLAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but yeah I got this for the other two reasons instead of a One X.


Oh and I bought that anyway lol, but hey at least I can use flac as ringtones







Oh well I like the look of winamp over the default player.

Anyone use the app aWARemote? Its awesome if you use winamp on your desktop, basically just a remote controll but you can browse your library/create playlists from the phone. Its cool if you have a party or something and want to control the music without having to go to the stereo


----------



## General121

Just wondering, have any of you have any issues playing videos? As soon as I flashed my bionic to ICS I can't watch videos.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Just wondering, have any of you have any issues playing videos? As soon as I flashed my bionic to ICS I can't watch videos.


I use MXplayer and it plays pretty much anything.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I use MXplayer and it plays pretty much anything.


well its suddenly working again....watch, later it won't -_-


----------



## corhen

anyone know if the korean version (that is, 4g+quadcore+2gb of ram) works in canada? or where would be a good place to buy it?

Thakns

Corhen


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corhen*
> 
> anyone know if the korean version (that is, 4g+quadcore+2gb of ram) works in canada? or where would be a good place to buy it?
> Thakns
> Corhen


It will not work in canada! The frequencies are all different... Eg: Bell's LTE is (700 or 1700 Mhz) Korea's LTE is 800mhz. So whats the point if it doesn't offer you LTE?

3G HSPA will work though, as it supports all the same (plus 900 Mhz) from NA phones (except it wont work with carriers such as t-mobile/wind).. 850, 900, 1900, 2100 MHz UMTS / HSPA+


----------



## corhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> It will not work in canada! The frequencies are all different... Eg: Bell's LTE is (700 or 1700 Mhz) Korea's LTE is 800mhz. So whats the point if it doesn't offer you LTE?


if i got it, i probobly wouldnt use LTE (the dataplans are so far down the "scam" lane that IMO you are stupid to get one, just use the free wifi thats everywhere and save 30.00 a month!

would the traditional "phone" services work, is more my question, if 3g would work that would a be a big boon, but the only point of 4g is if you want to stream video.. and having 2 videos a month put you over your data cap is moronic!


----------



## CrunCher

Anyone know how to unmute the Music, video, games, and other media option in the Setting->Sound->Volume? Everything else works, but this one randomly became muted, and I can't unmute it


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corhen*
> 
> if i got it, i probobly wouldnt use LTE (the dataplans are so far down the "scam" lane that IMO you are stupid to get one, just use the free wifi thats everywhere and save 30.00 a month!
> would the traditional "phone" services work, is more my question, if 3g would work that would a be a big boon, but the only point of 4g is if you want to stream video.. and having 2 videos a month put you over your data cap is moronic!


using that "free Wi-Fi that is everywhere" is easier said than done. That free Wi-Fi is not everywhere and most networks are crap and password protected. And that's considering the fact that Wi-Fi is even available. How is one stupid to get a data plan when you are pretty much forced to? P.S 2 videos hardly scratches your data limit.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> using that "free Wi-Fi that is everywhere" is easier said than done. That free Wi-Fi is not everywhere and most networks are crap and password protected. And that's considering the fact that Wi-Fi is even available. How is one stupid to get a data plan when you are pretty much forced to? P.S 2 videos hardly scratches your data limit.


Not true. In Seattle Free Wifi is everywhere. You can't go 2 blocks without hitting it.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Not true. In Seattle Free Wifi is everywhere. You can't go 2 blocks without hitting it.


one place. One. Where I live there's almost none.


----------



## Rubers

Unlimited Data... Ahhh


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> one place. One. Where I live there's almost none.


I can almost guarantee Los Angeles, San Francisco, New York, Chicago, Philadelphia, and every other major metropolitan cities are the same. Even outside of Seattle in the suburbs many cafe/coffeeshops have free wifi.

Of course the boonies won't have free Wifi everywhere.

Anyplace not covered is what 4G is for. $20 a month is not that much for 4G.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Unlimited Data... Ahhh


Next month T-mobile is rolling out unlimited 4G. I can't wait. Free for those with Unlimited plans and $30 for those without.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Unlimited Data... Ahhh


Lucky!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I can almost guarantee Los Angeles, San Francisco, New York, Chicago, Philadelphia, and every other major metropolitan cities are the same. Even outside of Seattle in the suburbs many cafe/coffeeshops have free wifi.
> Of course the boonies won't have free Wifi everywhere.
> Anyplace not covered is what 4G is for. $20 a month is not that much for 4G.


4G uses your data. You said anyone paying a data plan isnt smart. Big cities with bumbling masses of people will of course have it everywhere. Derp. But even in some decent sized cities its a bit difficult to find a wifi spot, have god connection, then find another since you are on the move. And thats all hoping they dont have a password. And a lot of wifi connections do have passwords now.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Lucky!
> 4G uses your data. You said anyone paying a data plan isnt smart. Big cities with bumbling masses of people will of course have it everywhere. Derp. But even in some decent sized cities its a bit difficult to find a wifi spot, have god connection, then find another since you are on the move. And thats all hoping they dont have a password. And a lot of wifi connections do have passwords now.


I never said "You said anyone paying a data plan isnt smart"

4g uses your data yes, but this phone will switch to wifi if available by default.

So if I am say in my car checking an email I am using 4g, but if I park and walk inside a Starbucks it will switch to the free wifi.

Places may have a password, but the password is easily obtained by making a purchase or asking the person behind the counter.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I never said "You said anyone paying a data plan isnt smart"
> 4g uses your data yes, but this phone will switch to wifi if available by default.
> So if I am say in my car checking an email I am using 4g, but if I park and walk inside a Starbucks it will switch to the free wifi.
> Places may have a password, but the password is easily obtained by making a purchase or asking the person behind the counter.


Mixed you up with corhen relating to the data plan=not smart comment. Sorry mate.
My phone doesnt auto switch to wifi. In fact, none of my friends or family mebers phones do.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Mixed you up with corhen relating to the data plan=not smart comment. Sorry mate.
> My phone doesnt auto switch to wifi. In fact, none of my friends or family mebers phones do.


Samsung Galaxy S3 does this. Its a standard feature.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S3 does this. Its a standard feature.


My friends doesnt


----------



## corhen

as i said, im in canada, 50dollars a month get me a whole grand total of 200mb of data! woo!.. thats.. ok, mabey 4 10 minute videos at HD...

I have been using a ipod touch for 3 years now, and am quite used to scrmping wifi, so thats not a concern for me

but back to the question, local retailer offered me a free S III + $100 of credit on the plan with rodgers, so its a choice between that, and the korean phone... if the korean phone would work here, i would be really tempted by that.. so, any one know?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corhen*
> 
> as i said, im in canada, 50dollars a month get me a whole grand total of 200mb of data! woo!.. thats.. ok, mabey 4 10 minute videos at HD...
> 
> I have been using a ipod touch for 3 years now, and am quite used to scrmping wifi, so thats not a concern for me
> 
> but back to the question, local retailer offered me a free S III + $100 of credit on the plan with rodgers, so its a choice between that, and the korean phone... if the korean phone would work here, i would be really tempted by that.. so, any one know?


If you are going to by the phone at full price anyway, at this point I would wait for the LG Optimus G later this year.


----------



## Rubers

^ Doesn't mention the GPU nor the quality of the camera, tbh.

At this point, I'd get the Galaxy Note 2, which is basically the S3 with a bigger screen and battery.


----------



## corhen

the Note 2 is nearly identical.. except that it has a lower DPI.. and doesnt come out for over 2 months, the optimus g.. umm... wow.. i hadnt heard of that..

the hardware looks fantastic.. the only possible hangup would be on the release date....


----------



## kevinf

I guess you want the korean one because it has the quad core AND 2GB of ram? Or do you care more about the GPU?

http://www.expmobi.com/Benchmarks.php yes the mali is at the top... the adreno 225 doesn't do bad either though. http://techknowlogist.blogspot.ca/2012/07/mali-400mp-vs-sgx-543-mp2-vs-540-vs-535.html


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> ^ Doesn't mention the GPU nor the quality of the camera, tbh.


The GPU in the NA version of the S3 is already on par or better than the international, and with the Optimus G you are moving from the Adreno 225 to the Adreno 320, as well as getting a quad core Krait, so I'm not sure to what you're referring. The camera is also a higher MP value on the Optimus G, though I'm not sure of the sensors so I cannot tell you how it performs. The only negative I see is battery life relating to using an IPS screen rather than AMOLED.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I guess you want the korean one because it has the quad core AND 2GB of ram? Or do you care more about the GPU?
> 
> http://www.expmobi.com/Benchmarks.php yes the mali is at the top... the adreno 225 doesn't do bad either though. http://techknowlogist.blogspot.ca/2012/07/mali-400mp-vs-sgx-543-mp2-vs-540-vs-535.html


We enthusiasts need to be careful citing graphics benchmarks for phones. Not all chips can do AA. If memory serves from Anandtech analysis, the GLBenchmark program, for example, uses AA by default and I see no mention in reviews if it is turned off. If it is turned off, the Adreno 225 is markedly better than the Mali.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The GPU in the NA version of the S3 is already on par or better than the international, and with the Optimus G you are moving from the Adreno 225 to the Adreno 320, as well as getting a quad core Krait, so I'm not sure to what you're referring. The camera is also a higher MP value on the Optimus G, though I'm not sure of the sensors so I cannot tell you how it performs. The only negative I see is battery life relating to using an IPS screen rather than AMOLED.
> Edit:
> We enthusiasts need to be careful citing graphics benchmarks for phones. Not all chips can do AA. If memory serves from Anandtech analysis, the GLBenchmark program, for example, uses AA by default and I see no mention in reviews if it is turned off. If it is turned off, the Adreno 225 is markedly better than the Mali.


The GPU in the US S3 isn't better than the International one. The sensor of the camera doesn't account for quality (higher megapixel != better quality, just larger images). Where is this information coming form regarding the quad Krait and Adreno 320? If that's true then this LG is one to watch most definitely.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The GPU in the NA version of the S3 is already on par or better than the international, and with the Optimus G you are moving from the Adreno 225 to the Adreno 320, as well as getting a quad core Krait, so I'm not sure to what you're referring. The camera is also a higher MP value on the Optimus G, though I'm not sure of the sensors so I cannot tell you how it performs. The only negative I see is battery life relating to using an IPS screen rather than AMOLED.
> Edit:
> We enthusiasts need to be careful citing graphics benchmarks for phones. Not all chips can do AA. If memory serves from Anandtech analysis, the GLBenchmark program, for example, uses AA by default and I see no mention in reviews if it is turned off. If it is turned off, the Adreno 225 is markedly better than the Mali.
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU in the US S3 isn't better than the International one.
Click to expand...

Well then what am I missing? Both in specs and in benchmarks the Adreno 225 appears better - including the one you and I did. Here is the Anandtech review which notes what I mentioned regarding AA. Was the Mali-400 MP4 improved for the SGS3 international version?
Quote:


> The sensor of the camera doesn't account for quality (higher megapixel != better quality, just larger images).


What? I never said a larger MP size means a better picture. If the sensors are the same, a higher MP count will inherently be better, but I also pointed out that the sensor quality plays a roll. Do not couple digital light sensor with MP count only.
Quote:


> Where is this information coming form regarding the quad Krait and Adreno 320? If that's true then this LG is one to watch most definitely.


All you have to do is look up press releases... Clearly he was able to find one.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> ...
> We enthusiasts need to be careful citing graphics benchmarks for phones. Not all chips can do AA.


Thx for the clarification, the benchmark still remains, that the S3 has the best GPU and that the Adreno 225 trades blows with the Mali.

I do believe the Mali-400 MP4 in the S3 has a higher clock then normal, but I dont have a reference to quote.


----------



## Rubers

http://androidandme.com/2012/04/smartphones-2/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-compared-to-tegra-3-and-snapdragon-s4-in-gpu-benchmarks/


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> http://androidandme.com/2012/04/smartphones-2/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-compared-to-tegra-3-and-snapdragon-s4-in-gpu-benchmarks/


That benchmark has the same deficiencies I mentioned before, which is why I pointed out the one you and I did with Quadrant. The chipset model number for the One S is also not the same as the SGS3, so I'm not sure if there are other differences in terms of clock speed? Same deal with the SGS2 vs. the SGS3 Mali.


----------



## Rubers

The S2 uses Adreno 220.

Either way my point stands that it is not better than the International version. They're about equal and I don't think the "deficiencies" you mentioned even matter.

edit:

Wait no, one version of it uses the Adreno 220.


----------



## Rubers

US Version:


http://www.androidtapp.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-review/

My International Version running only two cores



US version (stargate's device)



My International version running all four cores, undervolted 100mv



The GPU's perform around the same.


----------



## stargate125645

Well at least you've slightly changed your tune from earlier on.

No modifications whatsoever...as I mentioned to you well before, that score was apparently very low. I usually get 5000+.


----------



## Rubers

Your GPU scores are around the same as before and are still lower than the Mali-400 scores. The fact of the matter is the international version is the better device with or without LTE.


----------



## Skoobs

damn i want to galaxy note... is it gonna come to verizon?


----------



## Infinite Jest

I just wanted to comment that the digitizer on the galaxy s3 is incredibly sensitive. Sometimes I activate something on the screen before I think my finger touches it. I friggin' love it.!


----------



## Rubers

That's the mind reading technology that's in the phone


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> damn i want to galaxy note... is it gonna come to verizon?


At this point I doubt it. With the LG Intuition coming soon and reportedly HTC coming out with their own phone/tablet it's sorta hard to see the Note getting added to the VZW lineup.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Your GPU scores are around the same as before and are still lower than the Mali-400 scores. The fact of the matter is the international version is the better device with or without LTE.


And there he is again. Missed you! You know as well as I do that my GPUS scores could go up if I ran it enough times. Your original scores were significantly lower (1900s for GPU) to illustrate my point. And the other benchmarks I showed agreed with what I've said. Also, I'll still take 4G LTE any day. I expect you to go out and buy the Optimus G from LG if you truly think the benchmarks matter that much or it's all for show.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> And there he is again. Missed you! You know as well as I do that my GPUS scores could go up if I ran it enough times. Your original scores were significantly lower (1900s for GPU) to illustrate my point. And the other benchmarks I showed agreed with what I've said. Also, I'll still take 4G LTE any day. I expect you to go out and buy the Optimus G from LG if you truly think the benchmarks matter that much or it's all for show.


I've run it a million times and they always come out around 1k and 2.3k. Do it and prove me wrong? The first, for me, is around 1.9k, then it's 2.3k.

The International > US version. Simple as that. You can stop being hurt about that fact and move on if you want, or you can keep posting about the US one being better and I'll have to keep countering it whenever I see it. I don't even get 3Mbps HSDPA+ so LTEW is a null pointer here.


----------



## Infinite Jest

If anyone is looking for a well-made case that provides a decent amount of protection while introducing minimal bulk should check out the UAG composite case. I've had this thing for over a week now and like it nearly as much as the phone. If you like the aesthetics, go for it, as functionally it's very proficient.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008EPW1MI/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=wireless

(The price was $35 a week ago but is steadily dropping, so if you're willing to wait it might drop to the $25 range in the next month or two.)

(There are a few reviews and videos online now, but here is a thread over at xda that's been following it since the release: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1826668)


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> I've run it a million times and they always come out around 1k and 2.3k. Do it and prove me wrong? The first, for me, is around 1.9k, then it's 2.3k.
> The International > US version. Simple as that. You can stop being hurt about that fact and move on if you want, or you can keep posting about the US one being better and I'll have to keep countering it whenever I see it. I don't even get 3Mbps HSDPA+ so LTEW is a null pointer here.


Indeed, by the time the UK has 4G, it'll be a good while and even then, a lot of areas will not get good enough signal to get 4G speeds, not even within central London (some areas always fall back on a slower connection). Here in the Gibraltar, 4G may be introduced and since Gibraltar is small, it would probably get great coverage. The issue is that by the time GibTelecom introduce it here (if they decide the market needs it - I recently convinced them our ADSL connections needed upload bandwidths greater than 512 and 768 kbps!!), it'll be the year 2017, probably...


----------



## Rubers

^ Well, supposedly they're rolling out next year. I'd love a 4G connection, but I also know that with 4G< comes a freeing up of capacity on 3G, so my speeds will increase. That said, ym carrier is also upgrading capacity in my area sometime this month (though I'll believe it when I see it) So, I might get something near HSPDA+ I dunno.


----------



## Gib007

Sounds like a pretty fast up-take in Europe! Having said that, with the data limits, I'm not sure 4G has any real relevance over H+, for example. I think someone mentioned it in an earlier page that the ultimate benefit of 4G is to stream HD content and to do this on a 500MB to 1GB monthly data limit is a joke. Of course, one may be able to get a 3GB monthly data limit but not only is it very expensive, but it might still not be enough for avid 4G users who need 4G over H+. Obviously this isn't any mobile carrier's concern. They will sell 4G to customers as "faster is always better" and market more expensive data packages optimised for 4G but still limited.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'd surely love the International version, but paying the $200 subsidized price for the NA model is in my budget rather than the full price for the nice quad-core version.


----------



## Capt

I'm waiting for the first phone that uses the new Qualcomm S4 Pro Quad core and yes, I know that the LG Optimus G will use it but I hate LG.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Sounds like a pretty fast up-take in Europe! Having said that, with the data limits, I'm not sure 4G has any real relevance over H+, for example. I think someone mentioned it in an earlier page that the ultimate benefit of 4G is to stream HD content and to do this on a 500MB to 1GB monthly data limit is a joke. Of course, one may be able to get a 3GB monthly data limit but not only is it very expensive, but it might still not be enough for avid 4G users who need 4G over H+. Obviously this isn't any mobile carrier's concern. They will sell 4G to customers as "faster is always better" and market more expensive data packages optimised for 4G but still limited.


Well, my network "Three" has unlimited data, which I dived on right away when I had the chance (moved from Orange UK who gave me 500MB data a month







) but they actually secretly have a data cap of.... 1000GB a month (could've added another 24GB and made it a proper terabyte, but meh, who's going to be bothered!) which I'd find EXTREMELY hard to get to. When I lived nearer Uni in a shared house we had a 50Mbit connection and averaged around 400GB a month, between 3 people constantly consuming content.

But like I said I find it hard to get a decent connection here. Which, they're apparently looking into. Some people I've spoken to get around 12Mbps @50ms ping on their phone, I get around 2Mbps and 200ms ping. The second I can get a connection like the other one I'll be using it for my computers internet (tethering, which is included in my plan) because my DSL line is 2Mbps (230kb/s) and it absolutely blows. If the kids are playing Roblox or Minecraft online and the missus is using Facebook, I can kiss playing BF3 online goodbye


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Well, my network "Three" has unlimited data, which I dived on right away when I had the chance (moved from Orange UK who gave me 500MB data a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but they actually secretly have a data cap of.... 1000GB a month (could've added another 24GB and made it a proper terabyte, but meh, who's going to be bothered!) which I'd find EXTREMELY hard to get to. When I lived nearer Uni in a shared house we had a 50Mbit connection and averaged around 400GB a month, between 3 people constantly consuming content.
> 
> But like I said I find it hard to get a decent connection here. Which, they're apparently looking into. Some people I've spoken to get around 12Mbps @50ms ping on their phone, I get around 2Mbps and 200ms ping. The second I can get a connection like the other one I'll be using it for my computers internet (tethering, which is included in my plan) because my DSL line is 2Mbps (230kb/s) and it absolutely blows. If the kids are playing Roblox or Minecraft online and the missus is using Facebook, I can kiss playing BF3 online goodbye


I admit I'm impressed with 3's data package. I wonder whether or not they still offer such contracts. If I were on it, I'd just stay on it SIM-only and buy all my phones SIM-free, which is perhaps what you're doing!








I was always on O2 UK and then moved to Vodafone UK when O2 didn't offer the phone I wanted. Bad choice - Vodafone is crap and I should have just got the phone SIM-free and stayed on O2 SIM-only, as my wife did. On Vodafone I only got 750MB data with 800 minutes and 3000 texts, for £38.30 a month (with a HTC Desire HD, which I obviously sold but am still having to pay the Vodafone contract until October).

Speaking of ADSL, I have the second best connection you can get in Gibraltar. It's 4 Mbps download and 512 kbps upload!








The best is just 8 Mbps download and 768 kbps upload. Anyhow, I understand your feelings on it. My wife only has to upload a photo to Facebook or Twitter from her phone and BF3 jumps to 1000 ms and remains stuck for the entire upload...
Thankfully I'm getting a free upgrade to 8 Mbps download and 2 Mbps upload this month, which is awesome (for upload mostly!). I had 2 Mbps upload with ADSL2+ in the UK and it was fantastic. They're starting to offer VDSL over here soon, for 20 Mbps download (not sure about upload but it'll probably be 2 Mbps as well). Anyway, OT, lol.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I admit I'm impressed with 3's data package. I wonder whether or not they still offer such contracts. If I were on it, I'd just stay on it SIM-only and buy all my phones SIM-free, which is perhaps what you're doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was always on O2 UK and then moved to Vodafone UK when O2 didn't offer the phone I wanted. Bad choice - Vodafone is crap and I should have just got the phone SIM-free and stayed on O2 SIM-only, as my wife did. On Vodafone I only got 750MB data with 800 minutes and 3000 texts, for £38.30 a month (with a HTC Desire HD, which I obviously sold but am still having to pay the Vodafone contract until October).
> Speaking of ADSL, I have the second best connection you can get in Gibraltar. It's 4 Mbps download and 512 kbps upload!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best is just 8 Mbps download and 768 kbps upload. Anyhow, I understand your feelings on it. My wife only has to upload a photo to Facebook or Twitter from her phone and BF3 jumps to 1000 ms and remains stuck for the entire upload...
> Thankfully I'm getting a free upgrade to 8 Mbps download and 2 Mbps upload this month, which is awesome (for upload mostly!). I had 2 Mbps upload with ADSL2+ in the UK and it was fantastic. They're starting to offer VDSL over here soon, for 20 Mbps download (not sure about upload but it'll probably be 2 Mbps as well). Anyway, OT, lol.


No I got my phone in a contract







£33 a month for the GS3 and Unlimited Data.

I called Orange UK to leave my contract with them, that had expiured, two days later they called me begging me to stay. Offered me a GS3, free, for £23.50 a month with 1.5GB data and 600 mins (Orange have unlimited texts as standard) which as luck had it, my GF was in need of a new contract and was desperate for a GS3 after seeing mine!

Also, this:

http://www.androidcentral.com/black-samsung-galaxy-s3-lte-jelly-bean-hands?

Has kind of made my blood boil. 2GB LTE version of the GS3. Quad Core Exynos Mali-400 GPU, 2GB RAM and LTE. Makes me and the US folk weep. I'll probably buy this sim-free, though, for sure, once a my 6 month warranty with Three has ended and B, it's certain whether Three will get 4G!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> No I got my phone in a contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £33 a month for the GS3 and Unlimited Data.
> I called Orange UK to leave my contract with them, that had expiured, two days later they called me begging me to stay. Offered me a GS3, free, for £23.50 a month with 1.5GB data and 600 mins (Orange have unlimited texts as standard) which as luck had it, my GF was in need of a new contract and was desperate for a GS3 after seeing mine!
> Also, this:
> http://www.androidcentral.com/black-samsung-galaxy-s3-lte-jelly-bean-hands?
> Has kind of made my blood boil. 2GB LTE version of the GS3. Quad Core Exynos Mali-400 GPU, 2GB RAM and LTE. Makes me and the US folk weep. I'll probably buy this sim-free, though, for sure, once a my 6 month warranty with Three has ended and B, it's certain whether Three will get 4G!


Uuff, Orange UK had awful, awful signal where I lived and worked. I initially went with them but moved to Vodafone UK ASAP. £23.50 with that deal is damn impressive though!!
Makes you think - with that deal they STILL make a profit, otherwise they wouldn't offer it. Yet standard contracts on those deals can go for as much as £40 a month!!

Very nice SGS3 you linked!
I think if I was on the market for one now, I'd opt for the black version although I really like the white version I bought (didn't like the pebble blue much). I'm surprised the hardware has been changed on it though - 2GB RAM and 4G support (and Jelly Bean to boot!). Is this an international version?
Don't worry anyhow, SGS4 will make your blood boil further. The there's the SGS5. You can't stay on top!


----------



## Rubers

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=3789&c=samsung_gt-i9305_galaxy_s_iii_lte_eu

That's the specs for it!

And I know but I only got my phone in July! Had I known about this black 2GB version I'd've been all over it. I only got white because I didn't like the look of the blue (and now my GF has the blue one... it looks fairly nice lol).

Like I say, though, I'm keeping this phone decent looking (making every effort not to scratch it etc) and I'm getting that 2GB version ASAP, and as soon as I know more about UK 4G!


----------



## Skoobs

im not worried about my phone having the most uber leet gaming performance like you kids have been bickering about, as i hardly play games on it. 4g is amazing- i never thought i would see internet this fast on a phone. however, i spend most of the time with 4g off, simply because i have wifi at home and at school... as well as at most social locations like bars n shtuff.

the most important thing for me is the audio playback, since this is my first phone that will be replacing my old phone as well as my mp3 player. super excited about that fact, and cant wait to get some decent headphones (i lost my ath-esw9 headphones, super fi 5-EB IEMs, and an ipod touch... they were all in the same case and i havent seen them in months. wonder if someone jacked em. either that or some lucky guy at wherever i left them got to take them out of the lost and found.)


----------



## Gib007

Personally I just spent £2,500 on a 12" reflector telescope with lots of accessories (including 0% VAT, shipping and import duty over here). I'm out of the phones market for a while (and the computer hardware market), hahaha.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> No I got my phone in a contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £33 a month for the GS3 and Unlimited Data.
> I called Orange UK to leave my contract with them, that had expiured, two days later they called me begging me to stay. Offered me a GS3, free, for £23.50 a month with 1.5GB data and 600 mins (Orange have unlimited texts as standard) which as luck had it, my GF was in need of a new contract and was desperate for a GS3 after seeing mine!
> Also, this:
> http://www.androidcentral.com/black-samsung-galaxy-s3-lte-jelly-bean-hands?
> Has kind of made my blood boil. 2GB LTE version of the GS3. Quad Core Exynos Mali-400 GPU, 2GB RAM and LTE. Makes me and the US folk weep. I'll probably buy this sim-free, though, for sure, once a my 6 month warranty with Three has ended and B, it's certain whether Three will get 4G!


I wonder if that is the same one T-mobile has been showcasing on their website and if they are getting it here.


----------



## CrunCher

Is anyone having problems with the battery life? I remember reading somewhere that there was a problem, and rooting then doing something fixed it, but I have no idea where it is. My phone lasts 5-6 hours of texting, even with all the power saving options on.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrunCher*
> 
> Is anyone having problems with the battery life? I remember reading somewhere that there was a problem, and rooting then doing something fixed it, but I have no idea where it is. My phone lasts 5-6 hours of texting, even with all the power saving options on.


Mine lasts a day of heavy use, but the first days were worst. How long do you have it.?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrunCher*
> 
> Is anyone having problems with the battery life? I remember reading somewhere that there was a problem, and rooting then doing something fixed it, but I have no idea where it is. My phone lasts 5-6 hours of texting, even with all the power saving options on.


I'm on sprint, so I rooted and ROM'd PhantomHackers blazer rom.
After a couple days, the battery normalizes. Just gotta remember to turn off or restart your phone every now and then too...
After that, I tend to get 15+ hours on battery with mixed useage of finding signal (weak sprint on campus), using wifi when i can, listening to music on my commute, and texting and browsing OCN and such.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrunCher*
> 
> Is anyone having problems with the battery life? I remember reading somewhere that there was a problem, and rooting then doing something fixed it, but I have no idea where it is. My phone lasts 5-6 hours of texting, even with all the power saving options on.


I had massive battery life problems once. My phone would last 18 hours when my wife's (exactly the same phone and ROM) would last nearly 6 days. I fixed mine by booting into _Recovery Mode_ (_Power_ + _Home_ + _Volume Up_ buttons) and going to _Advanced_ and _Wipe Battery Stats_. I then rebooted, Android optimised all my installed Apps and that was it - amazing battery life from that point on. Nowadays I do this every time I update my ROM.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I had massive battery life problems once. My phone would last 18 hours when my wife's (exactly the same phone and ROM) would last nearly 6 days. I fixed mine by booting into _Recovery Mode_ (_Power_ + _Home_ + _Volume Up_ buttons) and going to _Advanced_ and _Wipe Battery Stats_. I then rebooted, Android optimised all my installed Apps and that was it - amazing battery life from that point on. Nowadays I do this every time I update my ROM.


thanks for the info. +REP

My cell standby is using far too much: 37%, compared to (chrome 14, firefox 12, screen 8) (


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrunCher*
> 
> Is anyone having problems with the battery life? I remember reading somewhere that there was a problem, and rooting then doing something fixed it, but I have no idea where it is. My phone lasts 5-6 hours of texting, even with all the power saving options on.
> 
> 
> 
> I had massive battery life problems once. My phone would last 18 hours when my wife's (exactly the same phone and ROM) would last nearly 6 days. I fixed mine by booting into _Recovery Mode_ (_Power_ + _Home_ + _Volume Up_ buttons) and going to _Advanced_ and _Wipe Battery Stats_. I then rebooted, Android optimised all my installed Apps and that was it - amazing battery life from that point on. Nowadays I do this every time I update my ROM.
Click to expand...

I can boot into recovery mode, but I see no option for "advanced" when doing so. Which option did you select with the volume key to find "advanced"?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I can boot into recovery mode, but I see no option for "advanced" when doing so. Which option did you select with the volume key to find "advanced"?


Hmmm, is your phone rooted with CF-Root?
Perhaps the non-CWM Recovery Mode doesn't have such an option. I've never seen stock Recovery Mode. Perhaps it's worth exploring to see all the options available for something related to _battery stats_.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I can boot into recovery mode, but I see no option for "advanced" when doing so. Which option did you select with the volume key to find "advanced"?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, is your phone rooted with CF-Root?
> Perhaps the non-CWM Recovery Mode doesn't have such an option. I've never seen stock Recovery Mode. Perhaps it's worth exploring to see all the options available for something related to _battery stats_.
Click to expand...

There are no battery stats options, either. There are options for loading things from storage or an SD card, clearing data (factory reset), and continuing to boot into ICS.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> There are no battery stats options, either. There are options for loading things from storage or an SD card, clearing data (factory reset), and continuing to boot into ICS.


Mine as well, SGH-I747 stock-rooted.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I had massive battery life problems once. My phone would last 18 hours when my wife's (exactly the same phone and ROM) would last nearly 6 days. I fixed mine by booting into _Recovery Mode_ (_Power_ + _Home_ + _Volume Up_ buttons) and going to _Advanced_ and _Wipe Battery Stats_. I then rebooted, Android optimised all my installed Apps and that was it - amazing battery life from that point on. Nowadays I do this every time I update my ROM.


6 days with a s3?! How's that possible?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> There are no battery stats options, either. There are options for loading things from storage or an SD card, clearing data (factory reset), and continuing to boot into ICS.


Sounds like you need to root your phone with CF-Root 6.4, at least. You need not install any custom ROM necessarily, just root it with CF-Root and you'll get the ClockWorkMod Recovery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> 6 days with a s3?! How's that possible?


Hehe, easy - don't use Wi-Fi or Mobile Data, don't play any games and only use the phone to check for missed calls and texts. My wife and I were roaming on holiday in Spain so we didn't use Mobile Data and since the hotel charged €7 per night, per person, just for Wi-Fi, we just didn't have any Internet access.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Sounds like you need to root your phone with CF-Root 6.4, at least. You need not install any custom ROM necessarily, just root it with CF-Root and you'll get the ClockWorkMod Recovery.
> Hehe, easy - don't use Wi-Fi or Mobile Data, don't play any games and only use the phone to check for missed calls and texts. My wife and I were roaming on holiday in Spain so we didn't use Mobile Data and since the hotel charged €7 per night, per person, just for Wi-Fi, we just didn't have any Internet access.


Yeah, he needs to stick CF-CWM 1.5 on there.


----------



## Paps.pt

So you advise to root the phone even if it's to put a stock rom?


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> So you advise to root the phone even if it's to put a stock rom?


If you'll use stuff that needs root, yeah. I have a 100% stock ROM (it's themed but no alterations to the OS) that I use rooted.


----------



## kevinf

so... did anyone else receive an OTA update this morning? Says "improves stability"... but no version number. So i assume it is 4.0.5 instead of 4.1 ? I guess I should un-root then update?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> so... did anyone else receive an OTA update this morning? Says "improves stability"... but no version number. So i assume it is 4.0.5 instead of 4.1 ? I guess I should un-root then update?


Just flash the update.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> so... did anyone else receive an OTA update this morning? Says "improves stability"... but no version number. So i assume it is 4.0.5 instead of 4.1 ? I guess I should un-root then update?


IT'll be a Samsung/carrier update and not an Android update, so it's still 4.0.4.


----------



## Gib007

Once rooted, you can update your phone with Samsung's OTA updates just fine. The issue is that you'll probably lose root access so once you install said OTA update, you should re-root via CF-Root. The latest version of CF-Root should work just fine on the new firmware but it's worth checking on XDA Developers' thread for CF-Root just in case. People there will ask about it or you can ask as well.


----------



## kevinf

I didnt root with CF-root, i used http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739426

But i think i answered my own question... instead of the OTA, i will just re-root using"Bell I747MVLALH1"

Can anyone confirm that the new OTA update gives you that version string? Currently im I747MVLALE8.


----------



## Rubers

Jesus CHRIST. ALE8? Upgrade immediately! LH1 is about ten versions away from what you're on.

Also, all you should need is a rooted (adbd insecure) kernel after the update in order to be rooted. I took my carriers official kernel and immediately placed Siyah 1.4 on there and was given root (once I'd installed SuperSU form the market, you cna also push the app straight to system/app with adb too)


----------



## rdfloyd

So excited! Just bought my new S3 for $470. What did ya'll use for rooting? I think I'll stick with the stock ROM for now.

Also, I need a wireless tethering app. Anything good?


----------



## kevinf

http://androidromupdate.com/2012/09/04/i747mvlalh1-ics-4-0-4-for-canada-galaxy-s3-otakies-release/

Haz some info on update.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> So excited! Just bought my new S3 for $470. What did ya'll use for rooting? I think I'll stick with the stock ROM for now.
> Also, I need a wireless tethering app. Anything good?


I still use the stock rom, I am waiting for Vodafone to launch jellybean. For tethering the phone is sufficient, no need for an app.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> So excited! Just bought my new S3 for $470. What did ya'll use for rooting? I think I'll stick with the stock ROM for now.
> Also, I need a wireless tethering app. Anything good?


I also use stock ROM!

You should download a stock Samsung (not carrier specific) ROM and you will have wireless tethering as standard







I think some carriers remove it, but obviously Samsung don't take it form their ROMs.

AFAIK rooting only requires a rooted kernel with SuperSU installed (some do this) Try Siyah kernel (though not sure if it works with the i747 phone, works with the i9300).


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> So excited! Just bought my new S3 for $470. What did ya'll use for rooting? I think I'll stick with the stock ROM for now.
> Also, I need a wireless tethering app. Anything good?


Easy no warranty voiding root: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739426
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> AFAIK rooting only requires a rooted kernel with SuperSU installed (some do this) Try Siyah kernel (though not sure if it works with the i747 phone, works with the i9300).


Carriers remove the standard "portable Wi-fi hotspot" from "Settings" -> "More settings" -> "Tethering and portable hotspot" from their phones? Yikes...


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Easy no warranty voiding root: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739426
> Carriers remove the standard "portable Wi-fi hotspot" from "Settings" -> "More settings" -> "Tethering and portable hotspot" from their phones? Yikes...


Yep, some do! Mine hasn't because it just blocks un-bought tethers, but some do I think.

Also, using Odin to flash does void the warranty until you flasha totally stock, unrooted ROM. If you look in Settings->About you'll see the modified status reflects this







You can use "Triangle Away" to reset the flash counter in download mode, but unless you have a Samsung official unrooted ROM it will always reflect this in the modified status. The easy fix is to flash a Samsung ROM that isn't rooted. That DOESN'T increase the flash counter in download mode and comes up as unmodified and official for warranty returns.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Easy no warranty voiding root: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739426
> Carriers remove the standard "portable Wi-fi hotspot" from "Settings" -> "More settings" -> "Tethering and portable hotspot" from their phones? Yikes...


I have the Vodafone version and they didn't take it off.


----------



## kevinf

I ended up using the XDA no trip flash image, and i simply disabled the annoying OTA update app (fotaclient). Unfortunately, it reinstalls all the system apps I had previously cleaned out...

List of apps to clean (some I kept, like youtube...)
http://www.zahi.me/sgs3c/

Costs 1 buck and is worth it:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.danesh.system.app.remover&hl=en

Most apps only list some system apps, not all the associated services and widgets.


----------



## Rubers

adb is freer


----------



## kevinf

I have heard of a few "sanitize" apps that automatically remove all the fluff from carriers... any recommended ones that offer you choice on what to remove (eg: list of checkboxes?).


----------



## Gib007

I'd just use *CF-Root* to root it. You flash it via *ODIN*, your phone reboots and that's it, you're rooted. This includes *SuperSU* and *ClockWorkMod Recovery*, all on the stock Samsung ROM. You can flash Samsung OTA updates too, as long as you re-root afterwards to maintain root access (if you want to keep it rooted). If you want to unroot, it's as easy as using *Triangle Away* to reset the flash counter and then flashing any stock Samsung firmware, easily downloadable. You don't need to ever install any custom ROMs if you don't want to. Root access gives you access to all the Apps that require (or benefit from) root access, which is great. Mind you, if you do want a very much stock-like custom ROM, *Omega* is awesome and insanely supported by the developers. The ROM is entirely based on stock Samsung firmware with customisable installed stock Apps and a lot of small mods that make your phone that much better to use. Since it's based on stock firmware though, it has ALL the features of Samsung's stock ROM.


----------



## willywill

New waterproof case from Seidio http://www.letsgodigital.org/en/34071/galaxy-s3-waterproof-case/


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> New waterproof case from Seidio http://www.letsgodigital.org/en/34071/galaxy-s3-waterproof-case/


Waterproof?! Who is going swimming with it?


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Waterproof?! Who is going swimming with it?


Never heard the "while I was pulling my pants up in the toilet" stories? Hahaha.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Never heard the "while I was pulling my pants up in the toilet" stories? Hahaha.


That's why you don't play Ocarina of Time on the can. I'm not speaking from of personal experience or anything like that, of course.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> That's why you don't play Ocarina of Time on the can. I'm not speaking from of personal experience or anything like that, of course.


I'll be honest, until I start Uni again next week, 90% of my mobile gaming time over the last 4 months have been in the bog.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I'd just use *CF-Root* to root it. You flash it via *ODIN*, your phone....


There is a better way to root your GS3 that does not require flashing. Step 1 will ROOT your phone through Windows. No flashing. Super easy tools. Follow the instructions. Step 2 will unlock the Bootloader (it's a one push click)

_Step 1: Get rooted by using THIS method or flashing VRLAF2 Root66(refer to section 6 for instructions and link).

Step 2: Download the EZ-Unlock app from playstore or HERE

Step 3: Open app and select unlock, Now your unlocked...yup its that easy!_


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> There is a better way to root your GS3 that does not require flashing. Step 1 will ROOT your phone through Windows. No flashing. Super easy tools. Follow the instructions. Step 2 will unlock the Bootloader (it's a one push click)
> _Step 1: Get rooted by using THIS method or flashing VRLAF2 Root66(refer to section 6 for instructions and link).
> Step 2: Download the EZ-Unlock app from playstore or HERE
> Step 3: Open app and select unlock, Now your unlocked...yup its that easy!_


Assuming you have a verizon GS3, you have to remember there are four six different versions of the GS3 that as far as I know all have different methods for rooting and unlocking the bootloader.


----------



## golfergolfer

Hi everyone! Ok so im sure this has been asked many times but I want to root my new Galaxy S3. The only reasons why I want to do this is so that I can remove some of the pre installed apps, try and get some better battery life, and back it up with titanium. My friend suggested that I use this to root it. Is this a good way to do it or is there better? Also does rooting void warranty? if it does can you un root? Thanks for any help guys









EDIT: I have the SGH-l474 Model


----------



## kevinf

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1732722
Amazing, fixes the "cell standby" issues (eg: you dont actually have bad battery life, just a typo in an XML file!!!)


----------



## Rubers

^ old news!


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> ^ old news!


Really... ive read almost all the posts in the this thread.. posted my battery life picture.. never heard of that fix..


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Really... ive read almost all the posts in the this thread.. posted my battery life picture.. never heard of that fix..


I mentioned it once or twice to someone who said Cell Standby was high


----------



## golfergolfer

anyone with comments on my rooting question?


----------



## Capt

Are any of you guys getting screen burn ins with your amoled screens? I'm afraid for dropping $500 on a phone that will get screen burn in within a couple of months like the GS2/Note.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Are any of you guys getting screen burn ins with your amoled screens? I'm afraid for dropping $500 on a phone that will get screen burn in within a couple of months like the GS2/Note.


What is this burn-in you speak of? This is the second AMOLED phone I've owned and I haven't seen anything that resembles what I think burn-ins look like.


----------



## Rubers

You have to have a static image on the phone all the time to get some burn on. Blue is the worst colour for it . I've got to issues though.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Are any of you guys getting screen burn ins with your amoled screens? I'm afraid for dropping $500 on a phone that will get screen burn in within a couple of months like the GS2/Note.


I've had the phone for almost two months.. I don't notice any 'burn in'. This is also the second AMOLED phone I've had.. my old one didn't have any such thing either.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> You have to have a static image on the phone all the time to get some burn on. Blue is the worst colour for it . I've got to issues though.


I assumed so, same thing that plasma displays can get if they are left on a single image for too long... again, can't see evidence of it with either of my phones screens on or off.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paps.pt

Can anyone help me to understand what are the colors of the notification leds in the different situations? In the manual they don't mention which ones. I already noticed that it blinks blue if an email arrives, for instance, but would like an explanation of every example.
Thanks


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Can anyone help me to understand what are the colors of the notification leds in the different situations? In the manual they don't mention which ones. I already noticed that it blinks blue if an email arrives, for instance, but would like an explanation of every example.
> Thanks


Three apps are your friend:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=imoblife.blink&hl=en
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rageconsulting.android.lightflow&hl=en
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koo.lightmanager&hl=en

I have observed the following stock behavior,
Slow blinking blue is email notification, solid green is fully charged, red is charging. Quick blue blink is recording voice message. Red blink is dead battery warning.


----------



## Rubers

^I'd've said LightManager was the best there fo'sho.


----------



## Zorginator

Blinking green is SMS I believe. Otherwise all right above


----------



## Paps.pt

Thanks mate! I also noticed those ones but wasn't sure about the sms, mail or missed call, for instance. I thought Samsung could have a tutorial or something.


----------



## wierdo124

Well I just tried the latest CM nightly on my d2vzw and getting force closes left and right with Exchange and a couple other things. Gonna try out Jellywiz.


----------



## Rubers

I'd wait for an official release to be honest mate. It's right around the corner...


----------



## wierdo124

I'll try again when we get a proper release of it or AOKP. Thought I'd have a go though.

Getting bored with ICS Touchwiz







(synergy)


----------



## chrischoi

Check out my lame blog.

http://chrismchoi.blogspot.com/

Galaxy S III related.


----------



## stn0092

Just got my 16 GB blue S3 today from Verizon. I haven't done too much with it yet. I couldn't find any major faults with the phone until I came home and really started playing with it. The physical home button just really annoys me.







Is there a way to swap its function with the menu button on the left?

*EDIT*: SCH-I535. Been looking into rooting to solve my problem.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Just got my 16 GB blue S3 today from Verizon. I haven't done too much with it yet. I couldn't find any major faults with the phone until I came home and really started playing with it. The physical home button just really annoys me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to swap its function with the menu button on the left?
> 
> *EDIT*: SCH-I535. Been looking into rooting to solve my problem.


You want to find a ROM with options to change it. You'll probably have to find a Jelly Bean ROM.
I know Paranoid Android and CM10 have that option.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Check out my lame blog.
> http://chrismchoi.blogspot.com/
> Galaxy S III related.


Very nice blog, congrats!


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Check out my lame blog.
> http://chrismchoi.blogspot.com/
> Galaxy S III related.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice blog, congrats!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I slowly get some nice stuff to review. Hope it helps people.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Thanks! I slowly get some nice stuff to review. Hope it helps people.


I particularly liked your extended battery review. Tell us, after this days that have passed, what do you think about it? Does it really lasts much longer? Remember that it costs more than double thanthe original one.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Thanks! I slowly get some nice stuff to review. Hope it helps people.
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly liked your extended battery review. Tell us, after this days that have passed, what do you think about it? Does it really lasts much longer? Remember that it costs more than double thanthe original one.
Click to expand...

I grab it when I know I will be away from home for extended periods of time. I just know I can rely on it. I like cases, so I did switch back to the standard battery. It's convenient and I like it. But I'm a case whore. The price should be lower by now and they are coming out with nicer cases to fit it.

It does last 2-3 times longer than the standard battery. That's me just averaging out my use.


----------



## kcuestag

It looks like Jelly Bean has been delayed to October for the SIII and November for the SII.

Well that's dissapointing, we were all expecting Jelly Bean for SIII in September.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It looks like Jelly Bean has been delayed to October for the SIII and November for the SII.
> Well that's dissapointing, we were all expecting Jelly Bean for SIII in September.


Where did you read that? Can you please post the link?

Regarding the extended battery, aren't several cases which fit already available?


----------



## kevinf

Otterbox Commuter Review:

Customer Service 10/10
-only waited on phone for 2 minutes, got a nice English speaking person to help me out

Warranty 10/10
-They just shipped me a whole new case after i complained that the screen protector was peeling (mostly my fault, got dusty before attaching to screen)

Case 9.5/10
-A little slippery on the back... but its a pro/con as it does slide into pants pockets (as opposed to full rubber which is more difficult)
-I feel confident that if i drop on cement, the phone will be fine... and the raised sides will protect the screen somewhat.

Value 8/10
-I paid $35 to get a full two piece case + a screen protector. So its pretty good... specially from a reputable company which stands behind its products. I would prefer to pay $30, and it retails for $40 at most places.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It looks like Jelly Bean has been delayed to October for the SIII and November for the SII.
> Well that's dissapointing, we were all expecting Jelly Bean for SIII in September.


Meh, it's not finished judging by the leaks that are out. They're laden with issues!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Where did you read that? Can you please post the link?
> Regarding the extended battery, aren't several cases which fit already available?


http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/samsung-galaxy-s3-jelly-bean-update-confirmed-for-october-50009150/


----------



## stn0092

Installed the latest ParanoidAndroid and it's just great! Having a software home button beats the physical home button completely.

I have a problem though. My phone isn't detected in Windows; it just shows up as a CD drive. I can't access the phone's internal drive or my SD card. Is that a known problem with ParanoidAndroid?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Installed the latest ParanoidAndroid and it's just great! Having a software home button beats the physical home button completely.
> I have a problem though. My phone isn't detected in Windows; it just shows up as a CD drive. I can't access the phone's internal drive or my SD card. Is that a known problem with ParanoidAndroid?


Paranoid Android is awesome, I agree. Everything about it works perfectly for me, if it isn't showing up there are two things you need to be sure of:

Your drivers are installed.
The phone isn't locked. If you have a lock screen be sure to unlock it! Kinda a security feature.


----------



## stn0092

Yeah, I'm sure I have drivers installed, unless Paranoid Android uses different drivers for some reason; phone isn't locked either.

I have the latest "stable" build dated September 6th. There's a newer nightly dated September 9th that I'm going to try.


----------



## Paps.pt

What are the main differences between the stock rom and that one?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> What are the main differences between the stock rom and that one?


Way too many to list. Look it up on XDA.

EDIT: did it for you: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1818793

@ stn. I am using the build from August 31st. I haven't updated since then.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> What are the main differences between the stock rom and that one?


I haven't played around with it enough to give a good answer. I can say it definitely feels faster. All the bloatware associated with the stock install is gone. My favorite thing about it so far are the software buttons since it addresses the biggest issue I had with the phone, that being the physical home button. Here's the link to the xda thread for the _Verizon SCH-I535 variant_.

As for the problem I had with getting Windows to recognize my phone, I reinstalled the same Paranoid 9/6 2.11 build and it works now. Maybe I screwed something up along the way the first time.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> I haven't played around with it enough to give a good answer. I can say it definitely feels faster. All the bloatware associated with the stock install is gone. My favorite thing about it so far are the software buttons since it addresses the biggest issue I had with the phone, that being the physical home button. Here's the link to the xda thread for the _Verizon SCH-I535 variant_.
> As for the problem I had with getting Windows to recognize my phone, I reinstalled the same Paranoid 9/6 2.11 build and it works now. Maybe I screwed something up along the way the first time.


Hey, I also recommend flashing this kernel. I've been using it and seems more responsive/faster than the one that comes with PA.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776

It'll make fast feel even faster.







OC ability to 2.1GHz!

PS: That kernel works on all variants of the S3.


----------



## chrischoi

I guess I have issues.


----------



## ajresendez

I hate to say it but if you want insurance on the phone just get a square trader warranty. ATT insurance is pricy after you factor in the monthly costs and the deductible.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I guess I have issues. ...snip...


You have that many phones ? or that many backplates / cases?

I installed CWM recovery and my flash counter went up now







Flashing rooted samsung roms did not. I wonder if its because I used ODIN instead of using DD?

In any case, I did it to have SU access via adb while the phone was in recovery (stock recovery gave seg fault), but unfortunately, the phone driver no longer works? Worked great on stock recovery and when phone is booted... How is CWM recovery driver different? Tried drivers at http://www.epiccm.org/2012/06/cwm-recovery-on-all-sgs3-lte-variants.html and using Kies drivers... no luck.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Hey, I also recommend flashing this kernel. I've been using it and seems more responsive/faster than the one that comes with PA.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776
> It'll make fast feel even faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC ability to 2.1GHz!
> PS: That kernel works on all variants of the S3.


Thank you both for the answers. It's really possible to overclock to 2.1ghz? Anyone tried it? Is the difference noticeable in speed and battery?


----------



## Paps.pt

Guys I need your help please. I've been using the stock browser and I have some issues with it:
- it dims the screen every time I enter the browser, even if the brightness is set to manual maximum.
- SwiftKey does not work when I'm searching in Google
- it doesn't always choose the mobile version of Web pages, even if the option to ask for the desktop site is unchecked

I tried opera, Firefox and chrome but those never choose the mobile site, which I prefer.
Do any of you have this issues?


----------



## Scorpion667

So where can I find the LTE version for sale unlocked?


----------



## superbarnie

You should check to make sure the brower-agent in Chrome/firefox is set to phone and not desktop or anything else. Or just use dolphin browser!


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> You should check to make sure the brower-agent in Chrome/firefox is set to phone and not desktop or anything else. Or just use dolphin browser!


Desktop mode is not selected, what do you mean?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Guys I need your help please. I've been using the stock browser and I have some issues with it:
> - it dims the screen every time I enter the browser, even if the brightness is set to manual maximum.


It is a power saving feature in the browser to reduce screen brightness and change colour tone. There is an option for it
Settings->Accessibility->Dim screen during page loading
or
Menu button -> Brightness and colours

http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Technology/Pix/pictures/2012/6/21/1340281718881/browser-threebright-460.png

[edit: i guess they intend for you to use the new brightness slider in the notification panel, as I no longer have the colours settings]
http://forum.vodafone.co.uk/t5/Samsung-Galaxy-S3/Internet-screen-is-not-very-bright/td-p/1251662 apparently others have had this setting removed as well.


----------



## Paps.pt

I don't have those 2 settings anywhere. I don't understand. The moment I get back from the browser the brightness is okay again...
Edit: one of the posters in the Vodafone forum you posted gave me the solution. Turn on power saving mode, enter the browser and then turn it off. Problem solved! Thanks m8


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Thank you both for the answers. It's really possible to overclock to 2.1ghz? Anyone tried it? Is the difference noticeable in speed and battery?


Yes, mine runs at 2.1GHz 24/7. I use smartassV2 for my governor, which kicks the frequency down to the minimum whenever I turn the screen off. And I use SIO for my I/O scheduler. I get awesome battery. DEFINITELY better than stock. I usually end up with around 30% left at the end of the day when I get home late at night. I am one of those people that text like all day too, so I'm definitely using it above moderately.


----------



## Paps.pt

And where or how do you notice it faster than stock?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Guys I need your help please. I've been using the stock browser and I have some issues with it:
> - it dims the screen every time I enter the browser, even if the brightness is set to manual maximum.
> - SwiftKey does not work when I'm searching in Google
> - it doesn't always choose the mobile version of Web pages, even if the option to ask for the desktop site is unchecked
> 
> I tried opera, Firefox and chrome but those never choose the mobile site, which I prefer.
> Do any of you have this issues?


Just re-install Chrome. Clear Cache and Data. Try again. If you're still having issues, just do a full reset. Phones act up sometimes.
That should not be happening at all.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> And where or how do you notice it faster than stock?


I mean, overall everything feels more responsive and smooth to me.. not that stock wasn't smooth already, but I definitely prefer it like this. Then there's always benchmarks you can run just as with PC's to show the gain vs stock.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I mean, overall everything feels more responsive and smooth to me.. not that stock wasn't smooth already, but I definitely prefer it like this. Then there's always benchmarks you can run just as with PC's to show the gain vs stock.


Ah, okay. Do you have any benchmarks to compare? What about heat, does it get to hot?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Ah, okay. Do you have any benchmarks to compare? What about heat, does it get to hot?


Mines pretty cold all the time, warms up a little bit just as usual when doing something intensive like a game. All of the clocks that are 1.5GHz and down are actually under-volted vs stock settings, so there is less heat and less battery usage for those.

One of the most typical benchmark apps is called Quadrant. If you want to download that from the market and compare to what I get feel free. Here is a screenshot of my score that I just did for you:


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Mines pretty cold all the time, warms up a little bit just as usual when doing something intensive like a game. All of the clocks that are 1.5GHz and down are actually under-volted vs stock settings, so there is less heat and less battery usage for those.
> One of the most typical benchmark apps is called Quadrant. If you want to download that from the market and compare to what I get feel free. Here is a screenshot of my score that I just did for you:


Is that at 2.1GHz?

I get 5300 @ 1.4GHz quad...


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Is that at 2.1GHz?
> I get 5300 @ 1.4GHz quad...


Yea it is lol. Just goes to show how unreliable quadrant is.


----------



## Rubers

Wha? Not really I get eeven higher with higher clock...


----------



## Infinite Jest

Can anyone recommend a screen protector that is clear but offers good fingerprint and oil resistance?


----------



## ajresendez

have you looked at the spigen screen protectors? Those are excellent and provide everything you just mentioned.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> have you looked at the spigen screen protectors? Those are excellent and provide everything you just mentioned.


Spigen curved crystal.

On another subject, do you guys think the hdmi and usb on the go cables are worth it? I just ordered both for 28 pounds from amazon.uk. With that we can make our phone a portable media player.


----------



## Scorpion667

Where can I buy the phone in Canada unlocked?
Should I use newegg?


----------



## chrischoi

Yes. Newegg is reputable.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Yes. Newegg is reputable.


Its just I know first hand Samsung tends to have quality control issues, it's a lot easier taking it back to the store than to wait for two weeks while it ships to and from Newegg.
Replaced my Galaxy S2 i9100 5 times due to screen quality issues


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Its just I know first hand Samsung tends to have quality control issues, it's a lot easier taking it back to the store than to wait for two weeks while it ships to and from Newegg.
> Replaced my Galaxy S2 i9100 5 times due to screen quality issues


Had my Tmobile S3 since Jun 27th when they launched, (got the first one sold in my city actually) and haven't had any problems with it so far. Rooted with ease, waiting now for the JB update. Runs fine, looks great, no dropped calls etc. I think Samsung did a brilliant job with it.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Yes. Newegg is reputable.
> 
> 
> 
> Its just I know first hand Samsung tends to have quality control issues, it's a lot easier taking it back to the store than to wait for two weeks while it ships to and from Newegg.
> Replaced my Galaxy S2 i9100 5 times due to screen quality issues
Click to expand...

There are other forums out there, where people sell phones. Buy one that was already looked over by a OCD person.


----------



## ahriman

I believe I read somewhere in these 80+ pages that someone had worked out a way to store apps on an external SD card. Basically it amounted to creating a junction point on the internal memory. Can anyone recall this? Know where the post is?


----------



## nizda

I haven't read through the backlog but I can tell you a very easy way to use your external sd to run apps/games etc.. Just download the app "GL to SD" which automatically creates the symbolic links for you in a gui, kind of like a steam mover for Android would be a good correlation. Works perfect, haven't had a problem with it and I've been using it since I had my sgsII and works fine with the III now as well.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> I haven't read through the backlog but I can tell you a very easy way to use your external sd to run apps/games etc.. Just download the app "GL to SD" which automatically creates the symbolic links for you in a gui, kind of like a steam mover for Android would be a good correlation. Works perfect, haven't had a problem with it and I've been using it since I had my sgsII and works fine with the III now as well.


Thanx. Repya.

Anyone else? I remember the other solution being a bit more "brick-level" which is more appealing.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> I haven't read through the backlog but I can tell you a very easy way to use your external sd to run apps/games etc.. Just download the app "GL to SD" which automatically creates the symbolic links for you in a gui, kind of like a steam mover for Android would be a good correlation. Works perfect, haven't had a problem with it and I've been using it since I had my sgsII and works fine with the III now as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iomega311;30638680*
> I just received an e-mail from Zeedomax over at GalaxyS3Root.com with a fix for the App2SD problem on the Galaxy S3!
> This will allow you to install apps to your SD card on your GS3.
> 
> I just picked up a 64gb SD card and will be enjoying all the extra space for my apps!
> 
> Here is the link: http://galaxys3root.com/galaxy-s3-tutorials/app2extsd-how-to-save-apps-to-external-microsd-for-u-s-canadian-galaxy-s3/
> 
> Much credit goes out to Max for his awesome help on Android!
> 
> *Note, this does not use the "App2SD" app, it is just a mod that will swap where your phone stores data


That should do it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> I believe I read somewhere in these 80+ pages that someone had worked out a way to store apps on an external SD card. Basically it amounted to creating a junction point on the internal memory. Can anyone recall this? Know where the post is?


As far as I know nizda's method is the only way currently, nobody has bothered to add A2SD support to their kernels... or it's not possible, I'm not sure which.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> That should do it.


That was it, thanx. Repya.


----------



## Scorpion667

how long does the battery last with light usage/medium usage and push mail?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> how long does the battery last with light usage/medium usage and push mail?





This is from today. 100+ texts. 1 hour of phone calls.

The next set is from an extended battery.

chrismchoi.blogspot.com

The battery is for sale.



This is them moderate usage you speak of. Calls, text, pictures and Facebook. Some Play Store. Updates...


----------



## iinversion

^ what extended battery is that?


----------



## chrischoi

Seidio.


----------



## iinversion

I take it that one requires a different back cover. Anyone have any idea the biggest/best battery you can get without needing a different back cover?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> This is from today. 100+ texts. 1 hour of phone calls.
> The next set is from an extended battery.
> chrismchoi.blogspot.com
> The battery is for sale.
> 
> 
> This is them moderate usage you speak of. Calls, text, pictures and Facebook. Some Play Store. Updates...


Wow, just wow on the battery life O_O

I gotta admit i keep toying with the idea of going and picking up an S3... I just dunno...

ATT DID just roll out LTE to my area for one... And that battery life looks mighty nice with the Seidio...

The fact I JUST got my Nexus a few months ago is probubly the only reason I'm not lol


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> I believe I read somewhere in these 80+ pages that someone had worked out a way to store apps on an external SD card. Basically it amounted to creating a junction point on the internal memory. Can anyone recall this? Know where the post is?


I posted about it too, check out "DirectoryBind" on XDA thst allows you to move game data.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I take it that one requires a different back cover. Anyone have any idea the biggest/best battery you can get without needing a different back cover?


Stick with OEM if you want to stay slim. Anything else claiming to be more is probably a lie.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> battery life ..snip..


You know you could get WAY better battery life if you changed the Wifi advanced option to turn off wifi when phone is sleeping? That is unless your running an app like "Connect Bot ssh" which has permission to prevent phone from sleeping (and hence keep wifi connected). [Edit: it looks like you have terrible cell coverage. Thats a shame..]

Im getting 4 days of battery! I use Llama to turn phone in airplane mode overnight, turn bluetooth on/wifi off when im away from home, and bluetooth off/wifi on when im at home. Most of the day i set brightness to minimal as i am indoors. Light internet browsing + email + few 5minute phone calls + 2 dozen texts.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> battery life ..snip..
> 
> 
> 
> You know you could get WAY better battery life if you changed the Wifi advanced option to turn off wifi when phone is sleeping? That is unless your running an app like "Connect Bot ssh" which has permission to prevent phone from sleeping (and hence keep wifi connected). [Edit: it looks like you have terrible cell coverage. Thats a shame..]
> 
> Im getting 4 days of battery! I use Llama to turn phone in airplane mode overnight, turn bluetooth on/wifi off when im away from home, and bluetooth off/wifi on when im at home. Most of the day i set brightness to minimal as i am indoors. Light internet browsing + email + few 5minute phone calls + 2 dozen texts.
Click to expand...

Isn't there a delay when you reconnect to Wifi? I know that was the issue from previous phones.
Also, I tried it with turning Wifi off completely. There was no difference to how fast the battery drained.









So you're on the standard battery? If you're on HSPA+, that would be your battery saver right there. No idea, but HSPA+ is a lot more battery friendly than CDMA devices. They're just not as power demanding.
My T989 was amazing.

Also found this for everyone else. Don't remember which one I posted before.

App2ExtSD2
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849861


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Isn't there a delay when you reconnect to Wifi? I know that was the issue from previous phones.
> Also, I tried it with turning Wifi off completely. There was no difference to how fast the battery drained.


It takes <1second for my router at home to re-connect when i turn my screen on. I also have a static IP address (not a static DHCP MAC reservation), so it doesnt have to poll the router frequently.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> CPU Graphics RAM Hard Drive
> Snapdragon S4 Dual core 1500mhz Adreno 225 Samsung 2GB Dual-Channel 16GB Onboard Flash
> OS Monitor Power Case
> Android 4.0.4 (stock - rooted) 4.8" AMOLED 1280x720 2100 mAh battery Otterbox Commuter


That's awesome.


----------



## wierdo124

Mine from yesterday. Usually do better than this...


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> You know you could get WAY better battery life if you changed the Wifi advanced option to turn off wifi when phone is sleeping? That is unless your running an app like "Connect Bot ssh" which has permission to prevent phone from sleeping (and hence keep wifi connected). [Edit: it looks like you have terrible cell coverage. Thats a shame..]
> Im getting 4 days of battery! I use Llama to turn phone in airplane mode overnight, turn bluetooth on/wifi off when im away from home, and bluetooth off/wifi on when im at home. Most of the day i set brightness to minimal as i am indoors. Light internet browsing + email + few 5minute phone calls + 2 dozen texts.


What's your screen on time?!


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> You know you could get WAY better battery life if you changed the Wifi advanced option to turn off wifi when phone is sleeping? That is unless your running an app like "Connect Bot ssh" which has permission to prevent phone from sleeping (and hence keep wifi connected). [Edit: it looks like you have terrible cell coverage. Thats a shame..]
> Im getting 4 days of battery! I use Llama to turn phone in airplane mode overnight, turn bluetooth on/wifi off when im away from home, and bluetooth off/wifi on when im at home. Most of the day i set brightness to minimal as i am indoors. Light internet browsing + email + few 5minute phone calls + 2 dozen texts.


Putting in airplane mode during the night means that you don't receive calls during the night, right ? Do you really recommend that application?


----------



## Eric335

Just got an S3 and I'm in freaking love. I don't even feel the need to OC it, its so fast!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrischoi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> You know you could get WAY better battery life if you changed the Wifi advanced option to turn off wifi when phone is sleeping? That is unless your running an app like "Connect Bot ssh" which has permission to prevent phone from sleeping (and hence keep wifi connected). [Edit: it looks like you have terrible cell coverage. Thats a shame..]
> Im getting 4 days of battery! I use Llama to turn phone in airplane mode overnight, turn bluetooth on/wifi off when im away from home, and bluetooth off/wifi on when im at home. Most of the day i set brightness to minimal as i am indoors. Light internet browsing + email + few 5minute phone calls + 2 dozen texts.
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Putting in airplane mode during the night means that you don't receive calls during the night, right ? Do you really recommend that application?


That's just personal preference. I don't do it. I just use the quiet times or sleep times. Let's you choose a silent time. Then charge it over night.
I just think it's risky if you go that long without a charge. So you can go 4 days. Cool.
But what if the 3rd day, you're away for an extended period of time. Then you kill your battery. No phone. I like having 100% charge when I leave the house.


----------



## Rubers

^ amen to that. But, with the Siyah kernel you can change the USB charge amperage to 900mA (450 standard, it's 1000 from the charger) which is very safe (since you're not going over the batteries rated 1000mA) and all you need is any USB computer and a USB lead to charge 90% of the efficiency of the wall.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

I've had mine since a couple days before release day here in the US and I'm loving it.








That's 100% stock.


----------



## Rubers

100% stock also.

Notice your RAM (memory) score is much higher


----------



## Scorpion667

I was strongly considering the international quad core version but...

I feel I wouldn't want to be told by an iphone owner PSH I HAS LTE U DONT APPLE IS BETTER

Is the dual core version choppy when using custom ROM? Smooth? In between?


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I was strongly considering the international quad core version but...
> I feel I wouldn't want to be told by an iphone owner PSH I HAS LTE U DONT APPLE IS BETTER
> Is the dual core version choppy when using custom ROM? Smooth? In between?


^ From what I'm told it's as smooth as butter using TouchWiz, let alone CM10/AOSP.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Yeah, smooth as butter.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*
> 
> Yeah, smooth as butter.


Any news regarding the specs of the soon to be released in germany quad core + 2gb + lte s3 version?


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Any news regarding the specs of the soon to be released in germany quad core + 2gb + lte s3 version?


Only that it'll drop in October on Vodafone


----------



## eternal7trance

Anyone know when the big carriers will lower prices on these? I saw articles saying it would happen, but sprint still shows $200 with contract.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Anyone know when the big carriers will lower prices on these? I saw articles saying it would happen, but sprint still shows $200 with contract.


I imagine it'll still be $200 for awhile.. but of course it will become lower eventually, as it does with all phones.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I imagine it'll still be $200 for awhile.. but of course it will become lower eventually, as it does with all phones.


I'm making a guess wait for the iPhone 5 to start shipping, I'm expecting the S3 will drop to at least $150 after that..

Theres also rumors of a new HTC One X+ coming with the new Tegra 3+ LTE chipset that could start a hair of a price war between it and the S3....


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> What's your screen on time?!


Its 2hr 22m right now @ 33% left (2days 10hr since charge.. So its looking like 3+ days). In practice i would charge more... IT was a test how far i could push phone. Who answerz the phone at night? Thatz what voicemail is for...airplane mode all the way!


----------



## stargate125645

Alright, so which is the best guide for rooting (and unrooting) a Verizon SGS3? I would like to play around with clocks, uninstall bloatware, and modify the amount of current the phone can take via MHL so that I can still charge the phone while using MHL. Do I need a special kernel for this? I'd like to keep all stock and have the ability to easily unroot the phone when Jellybean is released, then reroot everything while not losing games, etc.


----------



## ajresendez

You should just get the phone you want. If you keep on waiting for the next phone then you will never get a new phone. Besides if you want to upgrade bad enough you can always add a line to your account









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Alright, so which is the best guide for rooting (and unrooting) a Verizon SGS3? I would like to play around with clocks, uninstall bloatware, and modify the amount of current the phone can take via MHL so that I can still charge the phone while using MHL. Do I need a special kernel for this? I'd like to keep all stock and have the ability to easily unroot the phone when Jellybean is released, then reroot everything while not losing games, etc.


Verizon root:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792342

Looks super simple to me.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Alright, so which is the best guide for rooting (and unrooting) a Verizon SGS3? I would like to play around with clocks, uninstall bloatware, and modify the amount of current the phone can take via MHL so that I can still charge the phone while using MHL. Do I need a special kernel for this? I'd like to keep all stock and have the ability to easily unroot the phone when Jellybean is released, then reroot everything while not losing games, etc.


Siyah Kernel for USB charging rates.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Alright, so which is the best guide for rooting (and unrooting) a Verizon SGS3? I would like to play around with clocks, uninstall bloatware, and modify the amount of current the phone can take via MHL so that I can still charge the phone while using MHL. Do I need a special kernel for this? I'd like to keep all stock and have the ability to easily unroot the phone when Jellybean is released, then reroot everything while not losing games, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Verizon root:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792342
> 
> Looks super simple to me.
Click to expand...

Any link to instructions to revert the phone? Something that will take it back to stock even if I put a new kernel on it.

Rubers, do I find that kernel on XDA? I'm worried about using a non-stock kernel.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Any link to instructions to revert the phone? Something that will take it back to stock even if I put a new kernel on it.
> Rubers, do I find that kernel on XDA? I'm worried about using a non-stock kernel.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1709686


----------



## Rubers

that's for the i9300, however, though he says it's for them all. Which confuses me slightly.

What's even more confusing is that there's like 4 different i747 forums on XDA... they could just have one and make it easier since they're all the same phone. No need for carrier specific.

Anyway, you could flash that, if it goes wrong and you can't boot, just reflash your ROM, which won't wipe your data or anything, but will restore your kernel.


----------



## stargate125645

I would like a link to written instructions on flashing the ROM and restoring the original (via backup or otherwise) just to make sure I don't do something stupid. Navigating XDA is friggin' impossible so I don't suppose you know own of one? I assume I need to root the phone first. I don't suppose that kernel keeps 4G and the Samsung TouchWiz wrapper? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I would like a link to written instructions on flashing the ROM and restoring the original (via backup or otherwise) just to make sure I don't do something stupid. Navigating XDA is friggin' impossible so I don't suppose you know own of one? I assume I need to root the phone first. I don't suppose that kernel keeps 4G and the Samsung TouchWiz wrapper? Thanks for the help!


I honestly don't know about the TW wrapper (you mean TW in general? If so, then yes that's totally untouched







) or 4G. I can't see it removing 4G.

Give me 20 minutes to research and I'll have something written up for you


----------



## Scorpion667

Were you guys aware that the Korean version comes with Quad core Exynos, Wolfson DAC, 2GB of Ram and 32Gb internal storage (expandable to 96Gb via micro sd)?
It also comes with LTE but it's not compatible in NA, but 3g and HSPA+ will work fine. Their LTE is on the 800 band, weird.

I will be buying it as soon as I get confirmation from the seller.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Were you guys aware that the Korean version comes with Quad core Exynos, Wolfson DAC, 2GB of Ram and 32Gb internal storage (expandable to 96Gb via micro sd)?
> It also comes with LTE but it's not compatible in NA, but 3g and HSPA+ will work fine. Their LTE is on the 800 band, weird.
> 
> I will be buying it as soon as I get confirmation from the seller.


American version is the same (except quad core and 96GB microsd), but keep in mind, Qualcomm integrated the S4 chip with LTE, it's incredibly efficient. Exynos or Tegra 3 with LTE slapped in will wolf down battery.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> American version is the same (except quad core and 96GB microsd), but keep in mind, Qualcomm integrated the S4 chip with LTE, it's incredibly efficient. Exynos or Tegra 3 with LTE slapped in will wolf down battery.


Well I'll be turning off LTE, it won't work in North America as it uses 800Mhz band. My Carrier's LTE is 700-1700Mhz
I just really want the Wolfson audio chip from the Exynos, I listen to music quite a bit.
Just don't know if 2GB Ram and 32GB Internal storage is worth losing the developer support available for the International version. And I imagine no warranty or having to ship back to Korea for warranty repairs.

Currently the korean version is the best phone on the planet on paper.

If someone has bought the international version from Newegg, did it have any signs of wear? Their disclaimer said it may come with light scratches or carrier branding


----------



## wierdo124

Exynos isn't as great as you seem to think it is lol.

The custom kernels available for the S4 Snapdragon put it on par or ahead of the 4412.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Exynos isn't as great as you seem to think it is lol.
> The custom kernels available for the S4 Snapdragon put it on par or ahead of the 4412.


And the custom kernels for the Exynos 4412 do what, exactly?







roof:

I'd like to see some of this, please, because everything I've seen shows the S4 behind the Exynos 4412.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> Well I'll be turning off LTE, it won't work in North America as it uses 800Mhz band. My Carrier's LTE is 700-1700Mhz
> I just really want the Wolfson audio chip from the Exynos, I listen to music quite a bit.
> Just don't know if 2GB Ram and 32GB Internal storage is worth losing the developer support available for the International version. And I imagine no warranty or having to ship back to Korea for warranty repairs.
> Currently the korean version is the best phone on the planet on paper.
> If someone has bought the international version from Newegg, did it have any signs of wear? Their disclaimer said it may come with light scratches or carrier branding


I think you should check the soon to be released in germany and Australia version of the s3. It has everything you need and may work on the lte band you have in your area.


----------



## eternal7trance

I can't decide between this and the iphone 5. My current phone is horrible so anything is an upgrade. They are both the same price with contract, but I don't like that samsung can't figure out a date for jelly bean.

Edit: Also post 3000 wooo


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I can't decide between this and the iphone 5. My current phone is horrible so anything is an upgrade. They are both the same price with contract, but I don't like that samsung can't figure out a date for jelly bean.
> Edit: Also post 3000 wooo


Jelly bean is what you want, hmmmm?

Google nexus!!

Whats the advantage of SG3 > Gnexus? Im being serious, I dont know the hardware differences or why the SG3 is more popular.


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Jelly bean is what you want, hmmmm?
> Google nexus!!
> Whats the advantage of SG3 > Gnexus? Im being serious, I dont know the hardware differences or why the SG3 is more popular.


http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/compare.php?p=3804,3475

1gb more ram, sd card slot, 300mhz faster, .1inch larger screen, larger battery and better camera. I think that's about it.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Any link to instructions to revert the phone? Something that will take it back to stock even if I put a new kernel on it.
> Rubers, do I find that kernel on XDA? I'm worried about using a non-stock kernel.


When I want to go back to stock I always just put my phone in download mode and flash the stock stuff via odin.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*
> 
> http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/compare.php?p=3804,3475
> 1gb more ram, sd card slot, 300mhz faster, .1inch larger screen, larger battery and better camera. I think that's about it.


Ah. Thatd definitly be a tough decision...Instant updates would be awesome though.
To me,:
1GB more ram is definitly a nice plus
SD card slot is not a deal breaker thoguh would be nice. Unless the Gne has no mini SD. I hardly use my storage on my droid bionic at all.
300mhz faster - Eh, I dont think that would be super bad, possibly not noticable
screen difference - not important and miniscule
Larger battery - depending on MAH differences, would be a hard choice. Though with each update the battery consumption could get better
Better camera - If the gnex camera isnt too horrible, I wouldnt mind.

edit: wait, isnt the sg3 battery non removable? That site lists it as removable.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah. Thatd definitly be a tough decision...Instant updates would be awesome though.
> To me,:
> 1GB more ram is definitly a nice plus
> SD card slot is not a deal breaker thoguh would be nice. Unless the Gne has no mini SD. I hardly use my storage on my droid bionic at all.
> 300mhz faster - Eh, I dont think that would be super bad, possibly not noticable
> screen difference - not important and miniscule
> Larger battery - depending on MAH differences, would be a hard choice. Though with each update the battery consumption could get better
> Better camera - If the gnex camera isnt too horrible, I wouldnt mind.
> edit: wait, isnt the sg3 battery non removable? That site lists it as removable.


SG3 battery is removeable. SG3 has a 2100mAh where the GNex has a 1850mAh.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> SG3 battery is removeable. SG3 has a 2100mAh where the GNex has a 1850mAh.


Ah. My bad. Saw the mah differences, just thought it wasnt removable.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*
> 
> http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/compare.php?p=3804,3475
> 1gb more ram, sd card slot, 300mhz faster, .1inch larger screen, larger battery and better camera. I think that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Thatd definitly be a tough decision...Instant updates would be awesome though.
> To me,:
> 1GB more ram is definitly a nice plus
> SD card slot is not a deal breaker thoguh would be nice. Unless the Gne has no mini SD. I hardly use my storage on my droid bionic at all.
> 300mhz faster - Eh, I dont think that would be super bad, possibly not noticable
> screen difference - not important and miniscule
> Larger battery - depending on MAH differences, would be a hard choice. Though with each update the battery consumption could get better
> Better camera - If the gnex camera isnt too horrible, I wouldnt mind.
> 
> edit: wait, isnt the sg3 battery non removable? That site lists it as removable.
Click to expand...

Gnex has no mini sd/sd/microsd/anything. You get the internal storage, that's it.
300 mhz faster - makes a bigger difference than you think. It's been said the GS3 under touchwiz ICS is still faster than the Gnex on vanilla Jelly Bean (which is much quicker than ICS).
Larger battery - S3 battery eats the Nexus's lunch.
Better camera - Gnex camera is pretty awful. Click here and scroll down to the bit where they talk about the Galaxy Nexus. Read Kellen's response.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Exynos isn't as great as you seem to think it is lol.
> The custom kernels available for the S4 Snapdragon put it on par or ahead of the 4412.
> 
> 
> 
> And the custom kernels for the Exynos 4412 do what, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roof:
> 
> I'd like to see some of this, please, because everything I've seen shows the S4 behind the Exynos 4412.
Click to expand...

Erm, you linked me to a kernel that will work for my phone (with S4) right?


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Anyone else noticed dust getting trapped around edge of screen? Like between bezel and screen.

Bottom of mine is starting to look awful. Cant clean it out because its sorta gone under or something.

Got intouch with T Mobile with concerns it may get under the actual display, but they said its not covered.


----------



## SI51

Is this the international version? http://www.amazon.com/SAMSUNG-i9300-32GB-Internal-UNLOCKED/dp/tech-data/B008CZH5B2/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## Scorpion667

i9300 is the International quad core version, yes.


----------



## rdfloyd

Alright, I need some help. My XDA account has been locked for too many password attempts (even using the password recovery doesn't work)...

Just got my S3, and I'm trying to get Titanium Backup set up. It won't get root access even though I installed BusyBox and am rooted. Here's some info:

Android Version: 4.0.4
Model #: SCH-I535 (Verizon LTE)
SU Version: 3.1.3 (46)
BusyBox Version: 1.20.2-Stericson

Trying to use the 5.5.2.1 version of Titanium Backup. Here's a screenshot of what I see:



I don't want to unlock the bootloader because of the Verizon OTA update coming soon.


----------



## wierdo124

Try hitting the reload app option inside Tibu?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Try hitting the reload app option inside Tibu?


Done several times. Restarted several times. Reinstalled BusyBox twice. No idea what to do next.


----------



## wierdo124

Can other apps get root? What's the superuser/supersu log show?


----------



## bigal1542

I have an interesting issue. I have a GS3 (SGH-I747) with AT&T on the default ROM right now. There is NO option to change the notification for an email, SMS, and other notifications separately (either tone or vibration). I am looking for a way to have this ability to customize. I am coming from an iPhone, where I could set the tone and vibration pattern for a ton of different notifications. Right now I have the default 3 seconds of constant vibration that is the same for any type of notification, regardless of what it is.

I am hoping to get the ability to change this so that I can have separate tones and vibration patterns for SMS, email, and maybe an "other".

I have looked into using Tasker, not sure if it will work.
I have also looked at just getting some secondhand SMS program, but that still leaves me with the email problem.

I don't know enough about custom ROMs to know if any have this option.

Any help or ideas?

Since this post may not be seen, and I don't really want to hijack the thread, I will be making a post here, so feel free to comment either here or there.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I have an interesting issue. I have a GS3 (SGH-I747) with AT&T on the default ROM right now. There is NO option to change the notification for an email, SMS, and other notifications separately (either tone or vibration). I am looking for a way to have this ability to customize. I am coming from an iPhone, where I could set the tone and vibration pattern for a ton of different notifications. Right now I have the default 3 seconds of constant vibration that is the same for any type of notification, regardless of what it is.
> I am hoping to get the ability to change this so that I can have separate tones and vibration patterns for SMS, email, and maybe an "other".
> I have looked into using Tasker, not sure if it will work.
> I have also looked at just getting some secondhand SMS program, but that still leaves me with the email problem.
> I don't know enough about custom ROMs to know if any have this option.
> Any help or ideas?
> Since this post may not be seen, and I don't really want to hijack the thread, I will be making a post here, so feel free to comment either here or there.


I take it you are rooted, in which case you can download LightFlow off the market and use that. I use that to customize LED's between applications and what not. It also allows customization for sounds, vibrations, etc. You get all the basic apps (email, google talk, sms, etc) in the free version - There is a paid version that supports the majority off apps that you can customize those things for.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I take it you are rooted, in which case you can download LightFlow off the market and use that. I use that to customize LED's between applications and what not. It also allows customization for sounds, vibrations, etc. You get all the basic apps (email, google talk, sms, etc) in the free version - There is a paid version that supports the majority off apps that you can customize those things for.


That looks awesome! However, it is saying that for some SGS3's it burns the battery down inanely fast :/

+rep for the recommendation

If anyone has other ideas feel free to share!


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> That looks awesome! However, it is saying that for some SGS3's it burns the battery down inanely fast :/
> +rep for the recommendation


I always have LightFlow on 24/7. I also leave WiFi and GPS on 24/7 and my battery lasts me all day and I still have a good chunk to spare by the end of it. I'd give it a try, there is a free version for a reason









Also, if you do try it.. make sure you enable the S3 specific settings in the settings section of the app. If you use it for SMS/whatever you might want to disable any LED notifications for them and just let LightFlow do it all. If you find it uses too much battery I'm sure there is some alternatives..


----------



## bigal1542

I will definitely give it a shot. Do you happen to have alternatives to it? I'm really new to the whole android thing


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I will definitely give it a shot. Do you happen to have alternatives to it? I'm really new to the whole android thing


I haven't heard of anything, but I wouldn't doubt there being some. The common recommendation around XDA seems to be LightFlow.


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet sounds good. Is there a guide to all the settings, there are a TON.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sweet sounds good. Is there a guide to all the settings, there are a TON.


I'm not sure. I think you might just have to go through them and kind of learn what needs to be set







Most of them have a decent description that gives you a clue about what it does, though.


----------



## danielleisbombb

Hello I just picked up an S3 and I love it!!

A few questions:

I have rooted my phone within the first 10-15 minutes of getting it, where do I find custom roms? (good ones or any in general)

Do custom roms update or do I have to install a new one once they have an update?

If I have a custom rom and jellybean comes out, how will that affect me when updating to jellybean? Or updating to any android update as a matter of fact?

How do I install the roms once I downloaded them? Can I do it on a mac?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielleisbombb*
> 
> Hello I just picked up an S3 and I love it!!
> A few questions:
> I have rooted my phone within the first 10-15 minutes of getting it, where do I find custom roms? (good ones or any in general)
> Do custom roms update or do I have to install a new one once they have an update?
> If I have a custom rom and jellybean comes out, how will that affect me when updating to jellybean? Or updating to any android update as a matter of fact?
> How do I install the roms once I downloaded them? Can I do it on a mac?
> Thank you in advance!!


I would suggested using XDA for any of your ROM needs. You will need to flash the updated ROM if an update comes out for it. While on a custom ROM your android generally shouldn't update itself, but depends on the ROM.. there are jellybean ones out already so you can just flash a jellybean ROM and be on your way. EDIT: Let me clarify further. Basically, when a update comes out there is a 'code' associated with it. So when that update gets released ROM developers will create new ROMs based on that 'code'. So to speak anyway.

I suggest ParanoidAndroid for a jellybean ROM.

You'll find instructions on XDA. I believe you can do it on a MAC but it is a PIA from what I've heard.. If you have trouble finding the specific section for your phone tell me which carrier you have and I'll link you where you need to be.


----------



## Rubers

Still waiting for the post showing the dual core with a custom kernel out performing the quad...


----------



## danielleisbombb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I would suggested using XDA for any of your ROM needs. You will need to flash the updated ROM if an update comes out for it. While on a custom ROM your android generally shouldn't update itself, but depends on the ROM.. there are jellybean ones out already so you can just flash a jellybean ROM and be on your way. EDIT: Let me clarify further. Basically, when a update comes out there is a 'code' associated with it. So when that update gets released ROM developers will create new ROMs based on that 'code'. So to speak anyway.
> I suggest ParanoidAndroid for a jellybean ROM.
> You'll find instructions on XDA. I believe you can do it on a MAC but it is a PIA from what I've heard.. If you have trouble finding the specific section for your phone tell me which carrier you have and I'll link you where you need to be.


wow thank you! so much help..

I have at&t. (thank you for being so helpful)

also, so what if i want to get a different custom rom? do i have to unflash the one i have? (i hope i'm making sense).

by the way i'm new to android so you can understand how much i appreciate the help!

since you are going to link me directing me to right section for custom roms, can you suggest a kernel for me as well? (I'm not FULLY aware of what kernel does or if you can have a custom rom and a kernel at the same time but i'm currently researching)


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielleisbombb*
> 
> wow thank you! so much help..
> I have at&t. (thank you for being so helpful)
> also, so what if i want to get a different custom rom? do i have to unflash the one i have? (i hope i'm making sense).
> by the way i'm new to android so you can understand how much i appreciate the help!
> since you are going to link me directing me to right section for custom roms, can you suggest a kernel for me as well? (I'm not FULLY aware of what kernel does or if you can have a custom rom and a kernel at the same time but i'm currently researching)


ROM section: http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1633&order=desc

My ROM suggestion: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1818199

Kernel: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776

I assume when you rooted your phone it also installed Clockwork Mod Recovery? If so, you just boot into recovery wipe data/clear dalvik/clear cache and flash the zip file for the ROM that you put on your SD card. They flash over each other, so there is no need to 'unflash'.

The one I linked you to supports different variants.. be sure to choose the correct one. aka if you pick a jellybean ROM choose the one that says jellybean.


----------



## bigal1542

How easy is rooting, I am thinking of doing it today? Also, should I have an SD card in when I root? I don't have one yet but am planning on it soon.

I am with AT&T if it helps. Completely new to this, so if there is something I need to do first, please let me know


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> How easy is rooting, I am thinking of doing it today? Also, should I have an SD card in when I root? I don't have one yet but am planning on it soon.
> I am with AT&T if it helps. Completely new to this, so if there is something I need to do first, please let me know


You won't need one to root it/install clockwordmod recovery, but yes you will need to have one to install custom ROM's and what not because when you go to flash something it looks on the SD card(at least for me and all my previous phones). It is very easy though, takes about 5-10 minutes if you are technically inclined. It may take you a bit longer if it's your first time rooting/etc.

AT&T Root Guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739426

Make sure you also install the clockworkmod recovery which is the third step in this guide. ^


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet, looks great. Thank you!

So once that is done, am I free to flash anything I want (once I get my SD card)?

And coming from an iPhone... When you reinstalled over a jailbreak, the jailbreak got erased, but for some reason it seems that with rooting Android once it is done you never need to do it again. Is this correct?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Still waiting for the post showing the dual core with a custom kernel out performing the quad...


You'll be waiting a while, I'm not out to find proof or prove anyone wrong, this is just what I've been told









I also use LightFlow, and was hesitant because I'd heard of battery problems. It causes a few wakelocks but I've watched it closely and hasn't made a big difference. The dev is working hard on the US GS3 compatibility too.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sweet, looks great. Thank you!
> So once that is done, am I free to flash anything I want (once I get my SD card)?
> And coming from an iPhone... When you reinstalled over a jailbreak, the jailbreak got erased, but for some reason it seems that with rooting Android once it is done you never need to do it again. Is this correct?


Yeah pretty much. It is possible to un-root a phone, but generally you shouldn't need to re-root and you should be able to flash ROM over ROM to your heart desires.


----------



## bigal1542

Awesome to hear. So much better. Thanks!


----------



## superbarnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> ROM section: http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1633&order=desc
> My ROM suggestion: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1818199
> Kernel: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776
> I assume when you rooted your phone it also installed Clockwork Mod Recovery? If so, you just boot into recovery wipe data/clear dalvik/clear cache and flash the zip file for the ROM that you put on your SD card. They flash over each other, so there is no need to 'unflash'.
> The one I linked you to supports different variants.. be sure to choose the correct one. aka if you pick a jellybean ROM choose the one that says jellybean.


Hi, I'm pretty new to android, but I have my phone rooted and ClockworkMod Recovery installed.
Can you tell me what are the benefits of having the custom kernel and the custom rom ParanoidAndroid?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Hi, I'm pretty new to android, but I have my phone rooted and ClockworkMod Recovery installed.
> Can you tell me what are the benefits of having the custom kernel and the custom rom ParanoidAndroid?


In short..

Kernel:

Updates USB/WiFi drivers to latest.
Able to OC to 2.1GHz.
Undervolted.
More governors/schedulers to maximize battery life or performance - you choose.
...Basically all around faster/optimized/etc/etc

ROM:

Android 4.1(JellyBean)
Tons of endless features
No bloatware.
Set custom DPI to individual apps
Tablet/Hybrid/Normal modes.

It should tell you all about them on the links I provided.


----------



## Paps.pt

You almost convinced me not to wait for my carrier, Vodafone Portugal, launch official jelly bean update. But If it's that much better why doesn't samsung uses it? They only have to win, right?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> You almost convinced me not to wait for my carrier, Vodafone Portugal, launch official jelly bean update. But If it's that much better why doesn't samsung uses it? They only have to win, right?


I'm not sure what you mean "if it's that much better why doesn't Samsung use it". Jelly Bean was developed by Google, not Samsung. The ROM's are just what people developed/tweaked/optimized further from that source.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> How easy is rooting, I am thinking of doing it today? Also, should I have an SD card in when I root? I don't have one yet but am planning on it soon.
> I am with AT&T if it helps. Completely new to this, so if there is something I need to do first, please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't need one to root it/install clockwordmod recovery, but yes you will need to have one to install custom ROM's and what not because when you go to flash something it looks on the SD card(at least for me and all my previous phones). It is very easy though, takes about 5-10 minutes if you are technically inclined. It may take you a bit longer if it's your first time rooting/etc.
> 
> AT&T Root Guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739426
> 
> Make sure you also install the clockworkmod recovery which is the third step in this guide. ^
Click to expand...

Is there a recovery program for Verizon? And what folder structure needs to be present on the zSD card?


----------



## chrischoi

Any Sprint guys using the 24006 PRL?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> How easy is rooting, I am thinking of doing it today? Also, should I have an SD card in when I root? I don't have one yet but am planning on it soon.
> I am with AT&T if it helps. Completely new to this, so if there is something I need to do first, please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't need one to root it/install clockwordmod recovery, but yes you will need to have one to install custom ROM's and what not because when you go to flash something it looks on the SD card(at least for me and all my previous phones). It is very easy though, takes about 5-10 minutes if you are technically inclined. It may take you a bit longer if it's your first time rooting/etc.
> 
> AT&T Root Guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739426
> 
> Make sure you also install the clockworkmod recovery which is the third step in this guide. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a recovery program for Verizon? And what folder structure needs to be present on the zSD card?
Click to expand...

Yep, there's clockworkmod for just about every phone. Not sure what you mean by folder structure.


----------



## superbarnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> In short..
> Kernel:
> Updates USB/WiFi drivers to latest.
> Able to OC to 2.1GHz.
> Undervolted.
> More governors/schedulers to maximize battery life or performance - you choose.
> ...Basically all around faster/optimized/etc/etc
> ROM:
> Android 4.1(JellyBean)
> Tons of endless features
> No bloatware.
> Set custom DPI to individual apps
> Tablet/Hybrid/Normal modes.
> It should tell you all about them on the links I provided.


hi, is there any order in which I should do it? Say, should I install the ROM first or the kernel first?

and I think I know how to install the ROM, but can you provide a tutorial on how to install the kernel?


----------



## superbarnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yep, there's clockworkmod for just about every phone. Not sure what you mean by folder structure.


maybe he mean what file sytem.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Is there a recovery program for Verizon? And what folder structure needs to be present on the zSD card?


clockworkmod recovery is what you'll use on every carrier. In each root guide it should come with clockworkmod. It doesn't matter what your folder structure is on the SD card, the information is flashed to the internal memory. If you are going to have all of your apps/etc on your SD card rather than internal memory it's probably best to make an EXT4 partition.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> hi, is there any order in which I should do it? Say, should I install the ROM first or the kernel first?
> and I think I know how to install the ROM, but can you provide a tutorial on how to install the kernel?


Ah sorry, I missed your post when I responded to the other guy earlier.

Anyways, you'll want to flash the ROM first and then the kernel. This is because a ROM also includes a kernel so there would be no sense in flashing a kernel first only to erase it afterwards by flashing a ROM. However, if you are already on a ROM let's say.. and you also have already flashed a kernel but you are wanting to get a different one. Then in that case you don't need to flash the ROM again, just flash the kernel over what you already have.

A kernel is the same thing as flashing a ROM. It should come as a .zip file in most cases and all you do is flash with clockworkmod. Wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and fix permissions AFTER flashing a kernel.


----------



## stn0092

A question for anyone running Paranoid Android.

How do I take a screenshot? Home+Power isn't working.


----------



## retrogamer999

I love my Galaxy S3. i traded in my iPhone for it and haven't looked back. i did like the iPhone but the S3 with its processing might specs and screen size won me over. love at first sight kinda thing


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> A question for anyone running Paranoid Android.
> How do I take a screenshot? Home+Power isn't working.


System settings > System > Power Menu > Enable Screenshot

Then hold power down like if you were going to reboot/power off, and you'll have a screenshot option.


----------



## bigal1542

So a few questions for you guys (iinversion, I'm looking at you







, but if anyone wants to chime in, that's awesome)

1. Let's say I install some ROM. Is that ROM exactly the same for any phone that can and does use it? Or is the GUI different based on the phone?
2. Is there any way to accept pictures through MMS as an actual picture rather than a 10 second media file? I find it quite ridiculous when I have to save a file to be able to zoom in and see the whole thing.
3. When I look in the images folder, all of the images are insanely tiny. This really becomes a problem when I am in an MMS and want to find a picture to send, but all the pictures are too small to see what they are of. Is there any way to change this?
4. I am going to start with the root tonight and begin with a ROM flash once I get my SD card. I'm currently pretty confused as to what all I need to do with my phone to get it really set up for ROM flashing. I have heard to get clockworkmod, nandroid, titanium backup, and lots of other stuff, but am really confused on when and how to use it (some even seem redundant). If someone could set me straight on just an overall process of what to do, that would be awesome. Note that i have a completely stock phone and will be doing a root (assuming that is okay to do on a stock phone, and I don't need to unlock the loader or anything) based on this link, which iinversion mentioned.
5. Whats the dealio with Google Wallet and rooting your phone? I just have my credit card info stored in the store so I don't have to enter it every time. Is that dangerous, or is the only real danger when you use the NFC functions?
6. When I install a ROM, do I use the backup I created to get all the contacts, pics, apps and settings onto that ROM, or do I need to do a clean start?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So a few questions for you guys (iinversion, I'm looking at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but if anyone wants to chime in, that's awesome)
> 1. Let's say I install some ROM. Is that ROM exactly the same for any phone that can and does use it? Or is the GUI different based on the phone?
> 2. Is there any way to accept pictures through MMS as an actual picture rather than a 10 second media file? I find it quite ridiculous when I have to save a file to be able to zoom in and see the whole thing.
> 3. When I look in the images folder, all of the images are insanely tiny. This really becomes a problem when I am in an MMS and want to find a picture to send, but all the pictures are too small to see what they are of. Is there any way to change this?
> 4. I am going to start with the root tonight and begin with a ROM flash once I get my SD card. I'm currently pretty confused as to what all I need to do with my phone to get it really set up for ROM flashing. I have heard to get clockworkmod, nandroid, titanium backup, and lots of other stuff, but am really confused on when and how to use it (some even seem redundant). If someone could set me straight on just an overall process of what to do, that would be awesome. Note that i have a completely stock phone and will be doing a root (assuming that is okay to do on a stock phone, and I don't need to unlock the loader or anything) based on this link, which iinversion mentioned.
> 5. Whats the dealio with Google Wallet and rooting your phone? I just have my credit card info stored in the store so I don't have to enter it every time. Is that dangerous, or is the only real danger when you use the NFC functions?
> 6. When I install a ROM, do I use the backup I created to get all the contacts, pics, apps and settings onto that ROM, or do I need to do a clean start?


1). Yes they should be, but there are only a handful of ROM's that are on multiple devices. ROM's from different carriers/phones however ARE NOT compatible with your phone. Be sure to only flash ROM's that are for your phone and your carrier

2) Hmm, I'm not entirely sure what you are talking about with this one. I use GO SMS for my mms/sms and I don't have any trouble viewing pictures people send me.

3) If you are trying to select a photo to send and it sends you to the gallery( I think that's what you are referring to?) You will see them in thumbnail form, yes but when you select one it will blow the picture up for you and you can simply hit the back key if that's not what you want. You can also just go into the gallery app itself and go through your pictures, find one you want and then at the top of the screen there is an icon(looks like something with 3 points with lines between them) and if you hit that you can select your SMS/MMS app and send it to whichever contact. I personally use Quick Pic for my picture app, it has more features over the standard gallery app.

4) I will try to explain the process in the most simple way possible.

a) Download the file they have for you at the top of the page. It's called "ATT Stock Download I747UCALG1". I believe you were using AT&T if IIRC.

b)Extract the .tar file to somewhere.

c) Download Odin

d) Put your phone in download mode - with phone off, hold vol. down + home + power

d) Connect your SGS3 to your computer via USB. You should see the COM appear in Odin with a random number next to it.

e) Select the PDA option and select your .tar file you extracted in step b.

f) Leave auto reboot and reset time checked, then click start.

****It'll finish and reboot your phone. You are now rooted. *****

Installing the clockworkmod recovery part:

a) Download the recovery here. Put this file in the root of your SD card.

b) Download Terminal Emulator from the market, then input the following commands one at a time:

Code:



Code:


su

dd if=/sdcard/recovery-clockwork-5.8.4.5-d2att.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18

reboot recovery

***Your phone should reboot into clockworkmod recovery and should be titled as such. Congrats, you can now flash custom ROM's and kernels.***

5) I'm not entirely sure what to say to this one. I don't really use Google Wallet so I can't say much, but I do have my CC information on there as well.. never really read/heard much as far as danger goes with it. I don't see why it wouldn't be secure, and if it wasn't I'm sure I'd hear it from people.

6) I would use Titanium Backup as far as restoring anything goes. After you root your phone, you can use the root version of this on the market and backup everything. I also keep all my contacts, etc synced with Google so the only thing I usually need to restore is apps.

Hope that helps.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Is there a recovery program for Verizon? And what folder structure needs to be present on the zSD card?
> 
> 
> 
> clockworkmod recovery is what you'll use on every carrier. In each root guide it should come with clockworkmod. It doesn't matter what your folder structure is on the SD card, the information is flashed to the internal memory. If you are going to have all of your apps/etc on your SD card rather than internal memory it's probably best to make an EXT4 partition.
Click to expand...

I have a spare SD card I'll be using so no applications. I just don't want to trip any counters or something if I need to warranty my phone. Clockwork prevents that right?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I have a spare SD card I'll be using so no applications. I just don't want to trip any counters or something if I need to warranty my phone. Clockwork prevents that right?


You won't trip anything, but you won't be able to warranty a rooted phone. You will need to revert it to completely stock to send it in for warranty.


----------



## bigal1542

Hey iinversion, all of that looks great. Thank you so much!

Just a question... From what you and the guide have said, I am still confused here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



copy to your phone's internal /sdcard

However if you have the ATT model (not sure if this will work on Bell, Telus, Rogers, etc.), this recovery will see the extSdCard and seems better for our devices:
For ATT models use either this recovery or this touch recovery.



It is honestly like another language to me. Do I only do this step when I have an SD card and am actually flashing, or is this something I do immediately. Also, what step do I stop at if I am only rooting now. Like where is a good place to stop until I have an SD card?

Do I only reboot into clockworkmod when I want to put a new ROM on?

Thanks!


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> System settings > System > Power Menu > Enable Screenshot
> Then hold power down like if you were going to reboot/power off, and you'll have a screenshot option.


Thanks! Missed the power submenu when I was going through settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey iinversion, all of that looks great. Thank you so much!
> Just a question... From what you and the guide have said, I am still confused here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> copy to your phone's internal /sdcard
> However if you have the ATT model (not sure if this will work on Bell, Telus, Rogers, etc.), this recovery will see the extSdCard and seems better for our devices:
> For ATT models use either this recovery or this touch recovery.
> 
> 
> It is honestly like another language to me. Do I only do this step when I have an SD card and am actually flashing, or is this something I do immediately. Also, what step do I stop at if I am only rooting now. Like where is a good place to stop until I have an SD card?
> Do I only reboot into clockworkmod when I want to put a new ROM on?
> Thanks!


You can stop once your phone is rooted. You could go one step further and unlock the bootloader. You'll need CWM for flashing ROMs. I think you can actually use your phone's internal hard drive to store the ROM you're flashing; verify with someone else to be sure. When you go into CWM, you choose to flash from the internal drive or the external SD card.

You can reboot into CWM just to take a look without any issues.


----------



## stn0092

whoops double post


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I have a spare SD card I'll be using so no applications. I just don't want to trip any counters or something if I need to warranty my phone. Clockwork prevents that right?
> 
> 
> 
> You won't trip anything, but you won't be able to warranty a rooted phone. You will need to revert it to completely stock to send it in for warranty.
Click to expand...

I'm going to go ahead and ask which stages are different for Verizon... Rubers told me a couple pages ago which ROM to use since I require that USB charging amperage be adjustable, but I'd like a written procedure to follow for flashing and then recovery to stock just in case.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey iinversion, all of that looks great. Thank you so much!
> Just a question... From what you and the guide have said, I am still confused here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> copy to your phone's internal /sdcard
> However if you have the ATT model (not sure if this will work on Bell, Telus, Rogers, etc.), this recovery will see the extSdCard and seems better for our devices:
> For ATT models use either this recovery or this touch recovery.
> 
> 
> It is honestly like another language to me. Do I only do this step when I have an SD card and am actually flashing, or is this something I do immediately. Also, what step do I stop at if I am only rooting now. Like where is a good place to stop until I have an SD card?
> Do I only reboot into clockworkmod when I want to put a new ROM on?
> Thanks!


Just follow the instructions I gave you in order. They will get you what you need. I linked one of the files you need in my simple process above, you'll just need to download that one file from the guide at the very top and that's all you'll need from it. Once you finished all of the steps I gave you I can help you learn how to flash a ROM. It's really simple.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and ask which stages are different for Verizon... Rubers told me a couple pages ago which ROM to use since I require that USB charging amperage be adjustable, but I'd like a written procedure to follow for flashing and then recovery to stock just in case.


Do you mean which stages in the rooting process? Here is a rooting guide for verizon:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709

It's not that much different at all. And all you need to do to unroot it is download the file here:

http://creadevandroid.com/download/Samsung-Updates.com-SCH-I535_VZW_1_20120705143513_fti2qg2lmf.zip

And then open Odin up and put that in the PDA slot, and flash. It'll be un-rooted and back to factory.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and ask which stages are different for Verizon... Rubers told me a couple pages ago which ROM to use since I require that USB charging amperage be adjustable, but I'd like a written procedure to follow for flashing and then recovery to stock just in case.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709

If you're rooting through Mac or Linux, start reading at section one. For Windows, start at section two. For sections 3-5, pick the one relevant to the ROM you want to use.


----------



## superbarnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Ah sorry, I missed your post when I responded to the other guy earlier.
> Anyways, you'll want to flash the ROM first and then the kernel. This is because a ROM also includes a kernel so there would be no sense in flashing a kernel first only to erase it afterwards by flashing a ROM. However, if you are already on a ROM let's say.. and you also have already flashed a kernel but you are wanting to get a different one. Then in that case you don't need to flash the ROM again, just flash the kernel over what you already have.
> A kernel is the same thing as flashing a ROM. It should come as a .zip file in most cases and all you do is flash with clockworkmod. Wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and fix permissions AFTER flashing a kernel.


Oh thanks. Another quick question, sorry if this is stupid, how do you "Wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and fix permissions" ?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Oh thanks. Another quick question, sorry if this is stupid, how do you "Wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and fix permissions" ?


That's something you can do inside Clockwork Recovery (CWM).


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> That's something you can do inside Clockwork Recovery (CWM).


This. They are options in clockworkmod recovery. Wipe cache is on the main screen, and both clear dalvik and fix permissions are in advanced IIRC.


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks to the help here, I got my phone rooted successfully









Now for two more questions:

For the guys using GO SMS Pro:
1. Is the only way to go back is to use the back button built into the phone at the bottom right? Is it possible to add a back button at the top left, just like just about any other messaging app (even the default one)?

For anyone:
2. I have a lot of stuff set up how I like it now. When I flash a ROM, will it all stay the same, or will I have to set up everything again? I'm talking about ringtones, phone numbers, apps, settings in apps, and all that stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## Rubers

^If ti says "NO WIPE" in the descriptions you can flash without losing anything at all


----------



## stargate125645

When people say to use ODIN, are they referring to the image backup software?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks to the help here, I got my phone rooted successfully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for two more questions:
> For the guys using GO SMS Pro:
> 1. Is the only way to go back is to use the back button built into the phone at the bottom right? Is it possible to add a back button at the top left, just like just about any other messaging app (even the default one)?
> For anyone:
> 2. I have a lot of stuff set up how I like it now. When I flash a ROM, will it all stay the same, or will I have to set up everything again? I'm talking about ringtones, phone numbers, apps, settings in apps, and all that stuff.
> Thanks!


1) Yeah you can't change it AFAIK, you have to hit the back button.

2) If you are still stock without a ROM you'll most likely lose it. If you're already on a ROM and you're going to upgrade you usually don't need to wipe so you keep it. Just look at the instructions and like Rubers said if it doesn't require you to wipe then your data will remain intact.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> When people say to use ODIN, are they referring to the image backup software?


Refer to post #913 in this thread. I linked to Odin, it's just a program.


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks Rubers and iinversion. So what's the purpose of backup software then? I'm a little lost as to how I can't just backup stuff now and use that backup on a new ROM.


----------



## stargate125645

That ODIN link gives a warning about tripping a flash counter. Someone earlier said I didn't have to worry about that?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> That ODIN link gives a warning about tripping a flash counter. Someone earlier said I didn't have to worry about that?


Yes, it will most likely increase your flash counter which shows up during download mode. However there is a really simple way to reset that counter:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494114

Download the Triangle away 1.95 apk from that link and install the app on your phone. Then open that up and you are able to view how many flash counters you have as well as reset the counter back to 0. I just tested it (mine was at 2) and it worked fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks Rubers and iinversion. So what's the purpose of backup software then? I'm a little lost as to how I can't just backup stuff now and use that backup on a new ROM.


You can use titanium backup to backup all of your stuff + data associated with those apps. When you restore them it does just when it says, restores apps + data. It doesn't restore how all your home screens looked, etc.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> That ODIN link gives a warning about tripping a flash counter. Someone earlier said I didn't have to worry about that?


Don't worry about it. The only time they'll check that is if you send in for warranty. Someone will have a method of wiping that too later on.

I'd say check out TWRP. Way better than Clockwork.

For people looking to root, check out http://www.youtube.com/qbking77

qbking77 breaks it down Barney style.

Backing up makes a copy of your phone as is.

When you install a new Rom, it's like a fresh install. Restoring that back up will revert the phone fully to how it was set up before that. You can back up data and that will bring your settings and apps back. It's usually not recommended after a software update. Don't back up data from ICS and restore to JB and vice versa. You can, but it eventually run crappy and FC.


----------



## Rubers

Yeah the flash counter lets Samsung know whether you've flashed custom stuff or not. Thankfully, there's TriangleAway. To get the phone appearing like stock again and Samsung won't know you've flashed and such You use Triangle away, then flash a stock ROM from (that has ZERO modifications) and you're good.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone had experience with Samsung warranty support in North America? My screen appears to have a brighter, yellowier white/gray tone on the bottom half of the screen and a darker, cooler (blueish) tone on the top half. I'd be fine if it was uniform with either deviation, but the whole 'split-screen' thing is incredibly distracting on anything that's white or gray (i.e. web pages, email, play store, and any other app that tends to use a lot of text).


----------



## superbarnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Download Terminal Emulator from the market, then input the following commands one at a time:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> su
> dd if=/sdcard/recovery-clockwork-5.8.4.5-d2att.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
> reboot recovery
> 
> ***Your phone should reboot into clockworkmod recovery and should be titled as such. Congrats, you can now flash custom ROM's and kernels.***


I think I installed clockworkmod using this program I downloaded from the Google Play called "Rom Manager". Is it the same?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> I think I installed clockworkmod using this program I downloaded from the Google Play called "Rom Manager". Is it the same?


Yeah should be, might be a different version but that's it.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Has anyone had experience with Samsung warranty support in North America? My screen appears to have a brighter, yellowier white/gray tone on the bottom half of the screen and a darker, cooler (blueish) tone on the top half. I'd be fine if it was uniform with either deviation, but the whole 'split-screen' thing is incredibly distracting on anything that's white or gray (i.e. web pages, email, play store, and any other app that tends to use a lot of text).


Horrible. Outsourced and no matter how many people I chatted with online or called into, there was no resolution.
My phone's vibrate motor is rattling. It's next to impossible to fill out a RMA form.

My OCD is killing me, but I'm dealing with it.

It's as bad as ASUS.


----------



## superbarnie

So are there any drawbacks to using a custom ROM like ParanoidAndroid as opposed to the stock one?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> So are there any drawbacks to using a custom ROM like ParanoidAndroid as opposed to the stock one?


I wouldn't say there are any with that particular one. Some ROM's may not be the greatest so read comments before just blindly flashing one to see how it performs.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Horrible. Outsourced and no matter how many people I chatted with online or called into, there was no resolution.
> My phone's vibrate motor is rattling. It's next to impossible to fill out a RMA form.
> My OCD is killing me, but I'm dealing with it.
> It's as bad as ASUS.


That... scares me. I'm no stranger to crappy warranty support (I've owned an HP TouchPad since last August after all), but I hope this isn't _*that*_ bad. I may first try my luck in the Verizon store even though I'm like 2 days past their 14 day policy.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Horrible. Outsourced and no matter how many people I chatted with online or called into, there was no resolution.
> My phone's vibrate motor is rattling. It's next to impossible to fill out a RMA form.
> My OCD is killing me, but I'm dealing with it.
> It's as bad as ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> That... scares me. I'm no stranger to crappy warranty support (I've owned an HP TouchPad since last August after all), but I hope this isn't _*that*_ bad. I may first try my luck in the Verizon store even though I'm like 2 days past their 14 day policy.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I think it's the first year of the warranty is honored through Verzion. They may charge $35 or so as a admin fee. Not sure how they do it anymore. They may send out a replacement and have you send yours back. Call CS, go through tech support, just say uh huh and yes and repeat everything they say.
Say you did the hard reset, whatever they tell you to do. They should push through with a warranty exchange.


----------



## superbarnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I wouldn't say there are any with that particular one. Some ROM's may not be the greatest so read comments before just blindly flashing one to see how it performs.


Currently, I am quite happy with the stock rom, but I think I will try out ParanoidAndroid to see what it's like. However, I would like to be able to restore back to the current state if I am unhappy with ParanoidAndroid. Can I do that by using the "Backup ROM" feature in ROM Manager now and then restoring using that backup later (if the need arises)?


----------



## Scorpion667

So I caved and got the Bell I747 32Gb (internal)
The audio quality is not bad, but nothing to write home about either. Slightly better than my i9100 (S2)
Very smooth UI even on stock ROM!
Standby drain is brilliant, although I've yet to complete a full charge cycle.

As per speedtest, I consistently get better latency on HSPA+ than my friend's i9300 on same network on stock ROM's. I imagine my baseband is more optimized, but he can probably flash the bell baseband easily.

Already, I noticed some major quality improvements over the S2 i9100:

I can actually hear people in a call. Amaazing! S2 headset volume was garbage on 5 i9100's I played with
Wifi actually works without having to turn it off and on a few times. Just grabs it first go (although Siyah kernel fixed that issue on the i9100)
Screen has infinitely better quality control, the i9100 when putting an all black image on the screen in a dark room, I could see spots all over it like someone took a leak on it. Saw this with mutiple units as well. The S3, no spots no dead pixels, no dead subpixels, straight 720p goodness!

The phone isn't warped, where as all of Bell's batches of s2's were warped (twisted slightly)

Their quality control seems to have went up considerably since the S2, I am quite pleased!

I think the snapdragon dual core in this puppy has potential, I was looking at the spec sheet and this is a newer architecture than the exynos 4412 quad, we're talking 3 operations per clock cycle vs 2! I've confirmed this via linpack single threaded where I consistently got roughly 33% more performance on stock rom than i9300.

Hands down the GPU on the quad 4412 absolutely dominates this one (adreno 225 I think?), but for my uses, LTE is far more important as I don't game on my phone and coverage in my city is remarkably good in my usual hangout spots.

I'm going to start working with my friends to tweak the jellybean kernel (when sources are fully out). The stock one does not do the dual core justice. The governor is so lazy on stock ROM! Also, my testing shows the second core turning off very often when using the phone, sammy kernels are so conservative! I will try to modify the core1 off threshold, should fix the occasional lag when core 0 gets saturated with tasks, there's a small delay before core1 wakes up, and another small delay until it clocks to it's max frequency. I'm really strict about having the smoothest UI possible (but still with good battery life).


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Currently, I am quite happy with the stock rom, but I think I will try out ParanoidAndroid to see what it's like. However, I would like to be able to restore back to the current state if I am unhappy with ParanoidAndroid. Can I do that by using the "Backup ROM" feature in ROM Manager now and then restoring using that backup later (if the need arises)?


You can do that by making a nandroid backup via clockworkmod. Boot into recovery and you'll see the option.


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks for all the help again guys, I think I am finally getting a solid grasp of things. I still have a few questions though:

1. What is the best way to back up contacts, ringtones, and pics?

2. Can someone give me the run-down (or a link) of what the difference between all the good mods are. From what I understand CM is the base and everything is built off it. AOKP is the super options one (what extra options and settings do you get?) and then ParanoidAndroid which I had just heard of here.

3. Of the ones listed above, are there any good ones to start with, or are they all equally "noob friendly"?

Thanks!


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for all the help again guys, I think I am finally getting a solid grasp of things. I still have a few questions though:
> 1. What is the best way to back up contacts, ringtones, and pics?
> 2. Can someone give me the run-down (or a link) of what the difference between all the good mods are. From what I understand CM is the base and everything is built off it. AOKP is the super options one (what extra options and settings do you get?) and then ParanoidAndroid which I had just heard of here.
> 3. Of the ones listed above, are there any good ones to start with, or are they all equally "noob friendly"?
> Thanks!


I use Google sync to keep contacts backed up. As far as ringtones/pics it's stored by default on the internal memory. You can just make a copy and put it on your computer.

CM = CynaogenMod. Yes there are a good deal of ROM's that are based on that but they are all not based on that.. CM itself is based on AOSP (Android Open Source Project) which is the Android base software for all Androids. There's some that'll look exactly like the stock phone did, except have tons of optimizations and be de-bloated. This explains AOKP:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1681477

Really, a lot of them are good and I can't say to get one over the other. Some will be faster than others, or have more features than others. You kinda just gotta read about each one and decide for yourself what you want in a ROM whether it's performance, looks, battery life, etc.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for all the help again guys, I think I am finally getting a solid grasp of things. I still have a few questions though:
> 
> 1. What is the best way to back up contacts, ringtones, and pics?
> 
> 2. Can someone give me the run-down (or a link) of what the difference between all the good mods are. From what I understand CM is the base and everything is built off it. AOKP is the super options one (what extra options and settings do you get?) and then ParanoidAndroid which I had just heard of here.
> 
> 3. Of the ones listed above, are there any good ones to start with, or are they all equally "noob friendly"?
> 
> Thanks!


Let us know what carrier version / model number your S3 is. Sometimes that makes all the difference. I'm pretty confident CM is not the base. ParanoidAndroid still has bugs. I'd avoid it for a bit. It's unique and runs in a hybrid tablet mode. CM10 is getting stable, but depends on the carrier. Depends on if it's an official unofficial pre-release or a straight kang. PhantomHacker Blazer is a pretty solid performer. I went with FreeGS3 by clark44 for a while. But it's all based on model. All the devs have their own specialties.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Horrible. Outsourced and no matter how many people I chatted with online or called into, there was no resolution.
> My phone's vibrate motor is rattling. It's next to impossible to fill out a RMA form.
> My OCD is killing me, but I'm dealing with it.
> It's as bad as ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> That... scares me. I'm no stranger to crappy warranty support (I've owned an HP TouchPad since last August after all), but I hope this isn't _*that*_ bad. I may first try my luck in the Verizon store even though I'm like 2 days past their 14 day policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, I think it's the first year of the warranty is honored through Verzion. They may charge $35 or so as a admin fee. Not sure how they do it anymore. They may send out a replacement and have you send yours back. Call CS, go through tech support, just say uh huh and yes and repeat everything they say.
> Say you did the hard reset, whatever they tell you to do. They should push through with a warranty exchange.
Click to expand...

I looked into it a bit more and it seems that Verizon has their "Certified Like New" program for devices under the manufacturers warranty where they ship me a new/refurbished one (I cover shipping) and I send the old one to them. It seems like some people have had decent luck with them. I'm not adverse to refurbs in all honesty as long as they are truly 'like new', but so you think that would be a more painless way to go than Samsung?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Horrible. Outsourced and no matter how many people I chatted with online or called into, there was no resolution.
> My phone's vibrate motor is rattling. It's next to impossible to fill out a RMA form.
> My OCD is killing me, but I'm dealing with it.
> It's as bad as ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> That... scares me. I'm no stranger to crappy warranty support (I've owned an HP TouchPad since last August after all), but I hope this isn't _*that*_ bad. I may first try my luck in the Verizon store even though I'm like 2 days past their 14 day policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, I think it's the first year of the warranty is honored through Verzion. They may charge $35 or so as a admin fee. Not sure how they do it anymore. They may send out a replacement and have you send yours back. Call CS, go through tech support, just say uh huh and yes and repeat everything they say.
> Say you did the hard reset, whatever they tell you to do. They should push through with a warranty exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked into it a bit more and it seems that Verizon has their "Certified Like New" program for devices under the manufacturers warranty where they ship me a new/refurbished one (I cover shipping) and I send the old one to them. It seems like some people have had decent luck with them. I'm not adverse to refurbs in all honesty as long as they are truly 'like new', but so you think that would be a more painless way to go than Samsung?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Yes.


Thanks for your input! I snooped around on some others forums and it appears that the Verizon CLNR program is still sending out more new devices than refurbs at this point for the S3; regardless, as long as it is free of defects, I don't care whether or not it is new. Also, I don't have to cover shipping, so I think I'll give them a ring today.

http://support.verizonwireless.com/information/device_replacement_program.html

UPDATE: I called up Verizon and got a body within 2 minutes (a body from Alabama, to be precise. The whole thing took about 5 minutes and she has another device ordered that should be at my place in 3-5 days (free economy shipping) and they don't charge a hold on my account because they have all of my billing info! I'm assuming that Samsung would either to repair my hone first or send me a refurb if I went though them, so I think this is the way to go. She said that it will probably be a refurb, but there's a chance it could be new, though I may not be able to tell the difference. I'll let you guys know how this turns out.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for all the help again guys, I think I am finally getting a solid grasp of things. I still have a few questions though:
> 
> 1. What is the best way to back up contacts, ringtones, and pics?
> 
> 2. Can someone give me the run-down (or a link) of what the difference between all the good mods are. From what I understand CM is the base and everything is built off it. AOKP is the super options one (what extra options and settings do you get?) and then ParanoidAndroid which I had just heard of here.
> 
> 3. Of the ones listed above, are there any good ones to start with, or are they all equally "noob friendly"?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what carrier version / model number your S3 is. Sometimes that makes all the difference. I'm pretty confident CM is not the base. ParanoidAndroid still has bugs. I'd avoid it for a bit. It's unique and runs in a hybrid tablet mode. CM10 is getting stable, but depends on the carrier. Depends on if it's an official unofficial pre-release or a straight kang. PhantomHacker Blazer is a pretty solid performer. I went with FreeGS3 by clark44 for a while. But it's all based on model. All the devs have their own specialties.
Click to expand...

Hey I believe I have a I747 with AT&T (well I guess my signature puts it in lol) . I'm most interested in battery life and options if that helps too.

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrischoi

I would go with kyanROM as a daily. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1751595

CM10 is just fun to play with. Features and little things. I wouldn't use it as my main. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1778270

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1818199 is just a little different. Hybrid tablet / phone modes. You can play around with it. Has a whole new set of settings to tinker with.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I would go with kyanROM as a daily. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1751595
> CM10 is just fun to play with. Features and little things. I wouldn't use it as my main. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1778270
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1818199 is just a little different. Hybrid tablet / phone modes. You can play around with it. Has a whole new set of settings to tinker with.


Sweet thanks. I'll check them out. Is the Kyan one on ICS or JB? And what exactly does daily mean in terms of Android? I have used daily builds of Firefox and stuff and those update daily, but his updates look about every two weeks. Last question about it. I looked at the instructions to update and it looks like it is pretty easy to update to newer versions, does this mean it will keep data?

As for the CM10, what "features and little things" are you talking about? I have never even seen a custom ROM in action (other than the YouTube vids I've watched). I honestly don't know what options are out there









Also, just curious... Why no mention of AOKP? It looks really popular on the xda forums

Also, iinversion, I saw your post once I got on my PC. I was using tapatalk on my phone for the first time and I think I missed a whole page


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I would go with kyanROM as a daily. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1751595
> CM10 is just fun to play with. Features and little things. I wouldn't use it as my main. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1778270
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1818199 is just a little different. Hybrid tablet / phone modes. You can play around with it. Has a whole new set of settings to tinker with.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet thanks. I'll check them out. Is the Kyan one on ICS or JB? And what exactly does daily mean in terms of Android? I have used daily builds of Firefox and stuff and those update daily, but his updates look about every two weeks. Last question about it. I looked at the instructions to update and it looks like it is pretty easy to update to newer versions, does this mean it will keep data?
> 
> As for the CM10, what "features and little things" are you talking about? I have never even seen a custom ROM in action (other than the YouTube vids I've watched). I honestly don't know what options are out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just curious... Why no mention of AOKP? It looks really popular on the xda forums
> 
> Also, iinversion, I saw your post once I got on my PC. I was using tapatalk on my phone for the first time and I think I missed a whole page
Click to expand...

Daily as in Daily Driver. The reliable Rom you use on a day to day basis.
CM10 features and stuff, just little mods. Little mods. I don't know how to list them. Bunch of small tweaks. I don't know what I would categorize them in.
I would assume kyanMOD is ICS.

AOKP just isn't as stable yet. Same with CM10. Just don't cross back up data for ICS and JB with Titanium.
It's easy to swap and back up data. Just flash them all. Takes only a couple minutes each time you flash something new.

I'm on Sprint and I play around with CM10 and PA, but they are still missing things and have bugs to work out. So I stick to FreeGS3 as a base / daily.
Always be careful to never load a different models Rom onto your device.


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet thanks for the heads up. Clears up a lot of stuff


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sweet thanks for the heads up. Clears up a lot of stuff


All in all, I would get kyanMOD. Use it, try a new kernel. Then switch to JB after something becomes stable. No release candidates, betas, alphas or previews.

Good luck. Ask away if you have questions. I guess I can answer phone questions and ask comp questions. I found a whole new purpose. HAHA.


----------



## stn0092

Another question that might be related to Paranoid Android.

I disabled the capacitive menu and back keys next to the physical home button. I also turned off the backlight for them. When I reboot, however, the backlight comes back on even though the backlight is turned off in settings; the function of the buttons themselves is still disabled as desired. I have to toggle the backlight on and off again to turn it off.

Any fix for this?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> All in all, I would get kyanMOD. Use it, try a new kernel. Then switch to JB after something becomes stable. No release candidates, betas, alphas or previews.
> Good luck. Ask away if you have questions. I guess I can answer phone questions and ask comp questions. I found a whole new purpose. HAHA.


I will try my best to help you then haha. Sounds good though, I will definitely give it a shot.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Another question that might be related to Paranoid Android.
> 
> I disabled the capacitive menu and back keys next to the physical home button. I also turned off the backlight for them. When I reboot, however, the backlight comes back on even though the backlight is turned off in settings; the function of the buttons themselves is still disabled as desired. I have to toggle the backlight on and off again to turn it off.
> 
> Any fix for this?


I think it's just a bug. Unless you can find a kernel that disables them. I know sometimes you can change key mapping.

Is this how you're disabling it now? Settings/Display/Touch Key Light Duration/Always Off.

It's being worked on and people are reporting with a more consistent light off pattern with AOKP.

Try here: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CEoQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Ftopic%2F31065-tutorial-how-to-turn-off-capacitive-buttons-lights-and-use-on-screen-nav%2F&ei=vKlXUM_YJdOQ0QGN9YHIDg&usg=AFQjCNF3bNRRprM-rzPp5TlRwW-J2fUE7g&sig2=IbNfHxu5PYZ6FYAwPCv-Ng&cad=rja

Not sure if that works. I just can't see it because I'm at work.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Another question that might be related to Paranoid Android.
> I disabled the capacitive menu and back keys next to the physical home button. I also turned off the backlight for them. When I reboot, however, the backlight comes back on even though the backlight is turned off in settings; the function of the buttons themselves is still disabled as desired. I have to toggle the backlight on and off again to turn it off.
> Any fix for this?


It doesn't stay off for me either. It's just a bug. The fix chris posted above works, however make sure you have the capacitive lights set to off in advanced before doing it, and it does require you have your brightness set to auto all the time as well.

EDIT: Nevermind.. worked for about a minute.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Also, iinversion, I saw your post once I got on my PC. I was using tapatalk on my phone for the first time and I think I missed a whole page


It's all good dude







did you decide on or flash a ROM yet?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> It's all good dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you decide on or flash a ROM yet?


Still waiting on the SD card... Amazon was a third the price of any of the places I could buy it here and shipping was outrageous if I did anything other than the free. 17 bucks for 3-5 day and more for quicker, so I just stuck with free lol


----------



## Scorpion667

I tested my Bell i747's battery life (completely stock) and it is a MAJOR improvement over the S2:

So far:
9 hours uptime
LTE on
wifi maybe ~30 minutes
3 hours screen time
push mail x1 (hotmail)
facebook notifications
sitting at 9% right now.

Phone is one day old, completed one full power cycle.

I could never get anything over 2 hours screen time with S2 on stock ROM, even less with push mail! Given, I did get up to 6 hours screen time and 53 hours usage once, with a highly optimized underclocked kernel.

I'll obviously flash custom ROM at some point but for now stock ROM meets all my daily needs. I'll likely wait till all the JB sources are out so the dev's can go all out =)


----------



## superbarnie

Hi, I have a question.
Will I have need to backup my apps before I flash a ROM? I not sure but I am getting the impression that flashing a ROM and the associated required steps will remove all user data including user apps? Is this correct? If so do I just backup everything with TItaniumBackup, flash, then restore everything? Or maybe only restore some stuff?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Hi, I have a question.
> Will I have need to backup my apps before I flash a ROM? I not sure but I am getting the impression that flashing a ROM and the associated required steps will remove all user data including user apps? Is this correct? If so do I just backup everything with TItaniumBackup, flash, then restore everything? Or maybe only restore some stuff?


Yes you are right. Backup with TitaniumBackup, flash, then restore. You got it all right.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Still waiting on the SD card... Amazon was a third the price of any of the places I could buy it here and shipping was outrageous if I did anything other than the free. 17 bucks for 3-5 day and more for quicker, so I just stuck with free lol


Lol.. you may be able to throw it on internal memory and see if clockwork sees it. I dunno but mine only sees sdcard data.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> I am getting the impression that flashing a ROM and the associated required steps will remove all user data including user apps?


To be clear: flashing a ROM removes all your apps and data. So backup.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> To be clear: flashing a ROM removes all your apps and data. So backup.


To be fair, that only happens when you wipe data... however when switching roms this is pretty much needed, so yeah









Also, if you are logged into a google account and set it to backup, the majority of stuff will be backed up there(all you will need to do is log in again after the rom flash). I love not losing my contacts every time I switch roms...


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> It's all good dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you decide on or flash a ROM yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the SD card... Amazon was a third the price of any of the places I could buy it here and shipping was outrageous if I did anything other than the free. 17 bucks for 3-5 day and more for quicker, so I just stuck with free lol
Click to expand...

I may have missed it, but why wait for an SD Card?


----------



## superbarnie

Thanks guys. I have a quick question, does TitaniumBackup backup contacts?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Thanks guys. I have a quick question, does TitaniumBackup backup contacts?


It can. Yes. Why not use Gmail? You can always export to SD or internal memory.


----------



## Rubers

On the international version there's no need to wipe data...


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> On the international version there's no need to wipe data...


Huh?


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Huh?


On the quad core GS3, there's often no need to wipe data inbetween ROM changes.

If I went form Wanam stock LFB to Omega LG9, I can just flash over my ROM, keeping all my data.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> On the quad core GS3, there's often no need to wipe data inbetween ROM changes.
> 
> If I went form Wanam stock LFB to Omega LG9, I can just flash over my ROM, keeping all my data.
Click to expand...

Well yeah, you can do that with any phone. It's recommended to wipe data. If you were to switch from ICS to JB and vice versa, you'll most definitely have to wipe.

It's not just the i9300 that doesn't need wiped.


----------



## Scorpion667

Battery results for all stock i747:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







































=]
Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Well yeah, you can do that with any phone. It's recommended to wipe data. If you were to switch from ICS to JB and vice versa, you'll most definitely have to wipe.
> It's not just the i9300 that doesn't need wiped.


Yeah, well I haven't had to recommended to me to wipe and I doubt doing from ICS to JB officially will need a wipe, but we'll see. I'm not using Kies ever again, it once wiped my internal storage for no reason.


----------



## superbarnie

I flashed KyanROM! ! ! !


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> I flashed KyanROM! ! ! !


Very nice. Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## Mr Bear

Just picked one up few days ago. Amazing phone. Still hate not having a physical keyboard. But sure I'll mostly be over it soon.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Bear*
> 
> Just picked one up few days ago. Amazing phone. Still hate not having a physical keyboard. But sure I'll mostly be over it soon.


I felt the same way going from my Epic 4G to this.. I thought it was going to be a nightmare without the physical keyboard but it didn't take long at all to get used to being without it.


----------



## Infinite Jest

SwiftKey 3!!!


----------



## kevinf

Has anyone got the tab key to work i n swiftkey? In particular hackers keyword works in connectbot ssh... But swiftkey does not. Cant type well with hackers keyboard keyboard


----------



## bigal1542

So my battery life isn't exactly where I would like it to be. I can usually get to about 7-8 pm with I need to charge the phone. I do play some games and stuff, but the same I did on my iPhone 4 (not much). I looked at the battery stuff, and Awake is on the entire time (is this bad?). Wifi is on nearly all of the time too.

Things I have looked at, and your input would be awesome (how much power it could save and what impacts it has):
1. The built in power saver mode. Leave it on at all times or is that a stupid idea?
2. Juice Defender. Worth it or no? Does it make anything work less?
3. Flashing a ROM? I am looking at KyanROM but open to other things.
4. Other, if you guys know some tricks that a noob like me doesn't.

Also, unrelated question. The Gmail app doesn't seem to be pushing mail anymore. Even when I open the app nothing happens until I hit the reload. What do I do to get it pushing? I'm open to using another app if it is advised.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> I flashed KyanROM! ! ! !


I'm looking at flashing it this weekend, please post what you think


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So my battery life isn't exactly where I would like it to be. I can usually get to about 7-8 pm with I need to charge the phone. I do play some games and stuff, but the same I did on my iPhone 4 (not much). I looked at the battery stuff, and Awake is on the entire time. Wifi is on nearly all of the time too.
> Things I have looked at, and your input would be awesome (how much power it could save and what impacts it has):
> 1. The built in power saver mode. Leave it on at all times or is that a stupid idea?
> 2. Juice Defender. Worth it or no? Does it make anything work less?
> 3. Flashing a ROM? I am looking at KyanROM but open to other things.
> 4. Other, if you guys know some tricks that a noob like me doesn't.
> Also, unrelated question. The Gmail app doesn't seem to be pushing mail anymore. Even when I open the app nothing happens until I hit the reload. What do I do to get it pushing? I'm open to using another app if it is advised.
> I'm looking at flashing it this weekend, please post what you think


settings > wifi > advanced > keep wifi on during sleep and set it to only when plugged in. But that will only save battery if youget a good signal usually.


----------



## wierdo124

Lots of people hate Juice Defender. I used it eons ago (literally a couple years ago), it really is aggressive.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Does anyone have an s3 that is a little brighter near the bottom with brighter whites and dimmer/bluer whites/grays as you move to the top (portrait)? I received a replacement today for this issue and the dammed replacement has the exact same defect. I'd this the norm with Samsung and amoled screen or does my luck just suck?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*
> 
> settings > wifi > advanced > keep wifi on during sleep and set it to only when plugged in. But that will only save battery if youget a good signal usually.


I had it set to off, but the only problem is that my phone isn't ever sleeping? I look in the battery and 99 percent of the time it is awake. Any ideas here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Lots of people hate Juice Defender. I used it eons ago (literally a couple years ago), it really is aggressive.


Sounds good, I won't use it then. Wow weirdo, went to rep ya, but you're too good for that stuff now







Congrats on representin the home state








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Does anyone have an s3 that is a little brighter near the bottom with brighter whites and dimmer/bluer whites/grays as you move to the top (portrait)? I received a replacement today for this issue and the dammed replacement has the exact same defect. I'd this the norm with Samsung and amoled screen or does my luck just suck?


Mine doesn't have this


----------



## tinmann

I went in to get one the first day my 2 year contract ran out but held off seeing that there might be a quad core available since there is already one in the UK. Less is not more, I want the Quad core.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Does anyone have an s3 that is a little brighter near the bottom with brighter whites and dimmer/bluer whites/grays as you move to the top (portrait)? I received a replacement today for this issue and the dammed replacement has the exact same defect. I'd this the norm with Samsung and amoled screen or does my luck just suck?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't have this
Click to expand...

Do you have a North American model and what color is it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So my battery life isn't exactly where I would like it to be. I can usually get to about 7-8 pm with I need to charge the phone. I do play some games and stuff, but the same I did on my iPhone 4 (not much). I looked at the battery stuff, and Awake is on the entire time (is this bad?). Wifi is on nearly all of the time too.
> Things I have looked at, and your input would be awesome (how much power it could save and what impacts it has):
> 1. The built in power saver mode. Leave it on at all times or is that a stupid idea?
> 2. Juice Defender. Worth it or no? Does it make anything work less?
> 3. Flashing a ROM? I am looking at KyanROM but open to other things.
> 4. Other, if you guys know some tricks that a noob like me doesn't.
> Also, unrelated question. The Gmail app doesn't seem to be pushing mail anymore. Even when I open the app nothing happens until I hit the reload. What do I do to get it pushing? I'm open to using another app if it is advised.
> I'm looking at flashing it this weekend, please post what you think


1) I have mine on always. EDIT: I *had* mine on always when I was using a ROM with that option.. I can't find it anywhere on this one soo.








2) Sounds pretty stupid and a waste IMO
3) A ROM is your best bet to achieving better battery life. There are some built around achieving the best battery life possible.
4) Make sure you have the gmail sync setting turned on, otherwise it won't do anything.

I also always keep my WiFi AND GPS on. I get 10hr+ battery life everyday. Sometimes up to 20hr+ if I don't use it a ton.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Do you have a North American model and what color is it, if you don't mind me asking?


I got the NA one (I747)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> 1) I have mine on always. EDIT: I *had* mine on always when I was using a ROM with that option.. I can't find it anywhere on this one soo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Sounds pretty stupid and a waste IMO
> 3) A ROM is your best bet to achieving better battery life. There are some built around achieving the best battery life possible.
> 4) Make sure you have the gmail sync setting turned on, otherwise it won't do anything.
> I also always keep my WiFi AND GPS on. I get 10hr+ battery life everyday. Sometimes up to 20hr+ if I don't use it a ton.


Thanks man! I changed to power saver, and the battery has barely been draining. Huge difference there, I just didn't know if it was fine to leave it on all the time.

Also, apparently the latest Gmail update broke the push notifications and update (lots of reviews saying that now).

And I will be doing a ROM as soon as possible


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I got the NA one (I747)
> Thanks man! I changed to power saver, and the battery has barely been draining. Huge difference there, I just didn't know if it was fine to leave it on all the time.
> Also, apparently the latest Gmail update broke the push notifications and update (lots of reviews saying that now).
> And I will be doing a ROM as soon as possible


If it did, just download an older version gmail APK and install that over it so you have working mail.









and awesome, if you need help just let us know.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> If it did, just download an older version gmail APK and install that over it so you have working mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and awesome, if you need help just let us know.


What the hell man, why aren't you sleeping







I'm about to pass out soon, but figured I'd reply first.

I'm just using the normal mail for now. I actually like it better. It lets you put messages into folders easier and allows you to access your other folders better. I might switch to the gmail on my new ROM when I get going with that though.

If you would be willing, I'd love to get a "barney version" (taking the awesome term from someone here in the thread) of how to flash a ROM. I am heavily leaning towards kyanrom, unless you think there is a better option. I know next to nothing about the different ROMs, this is just based off what I have heard here. I followed the steps you had on your previous post to get the root, but that is it. I haven't installed any backup software or anything. I figured I would wait for my SD card.

So right now, I think the steps are just:

1. Install clockworkmod using the instructions you posted
2. Backup apps and contacts to SD card using Titanium Backup (I don't have anything synced to google)
3. Backup pics, ringtones, music and all those goodies on PC.
4. Wipe everything on the device (not actually sure how to do this correctly)
5. Flash ROM using instructions on site.

I'm just worried I am going to miss some step and brick my phone









Thanks for the superb help!


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> What the hell man, why aren't you sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to pass out soon, but figured I'd reply first.
> I'm just using the normal mail for now. I actually like it better. It lets you put messages into folders easier and allows you to access your other folders better. I might switch to the gmail on my new ROM when I get going with that though.
> If you would be willing, I'd love to get a "barney version" (taking the awesome term from someone here in the thread) of how to flash a ROM. I am heavily leaning towards kyanrom, unless you think there is a better option. I know next to nothing about the different ROMs, this is just based off what I have heard here. I followed the steps you had on your previous post to get the root, but that is it. I haven't installed any backup software or anything. I figured I would wait for my SD card.
> So right now, I think the steps are just:
> 1. Install clockworkmod using the instructions you posted
> 2. Backup apps and contacts to SD card using Titanium Backup (I don't have anything synced to google)
> 3. Backup pics, ringtones, music and all those goodies on PC.
> 4. Wipe everything on the device (not actually sure how to do this correctly)
> 5. Flash ROM using instructions on site.
> I'm just worried I am going to miss some step and brick my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the superb help!


I never sleep. My sleep schedule is as if I was working third shift, but I work second shift.. It's weird.

You have step 1-3 down. For step 4, in clockworkmod you'll see "Wipe Cache" and "Wipe Data" on the main screen. Do that and then go to advanced and do "Wipe dalvik cache" That is wiping everything. Flash a ROM by placing it on the sdcard, going to "install zip from sdcard" in clockworkmod, and select the file you downloaded. It'll go through a flashing process and then just reboot your phone.

As far as KyanROM goes, it looks like a pretty basic one which would probably be a good start for you.









If you somehow brick your phone, that is what download mode and Odin are for. You can almost always fix it.


----------



## chrischoi

If it's your first time, find a good YouTube video. It will walk you through it. Pretty easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> I went in to get one the first day my 2 year contract ran out but held off seeing that there might be a quad core available since there is already one in the UK. Less is not more, I want the Quad core.


If you're in the States, not gonna happen. No point in waiting. It's a phone after all. Don't see the need for quad-core.

For everyone else. I don't use this since the Rom I'm on has battery mods and I'm on a custom kernel.

But if you're not as daring...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eugene373.cpu.sleep&hl=en

Basically it puts one core to sleep when idle.
Leaves one running for basic functions. Receives mail, calls, txt, and whatever else you need running.
I never noticed any delay or issues.
Had it on my E4GT and it increased battery life.

SetCPU is also a classic. Haven't messed with it since, but should work. This thing did wonders on my previous phones. Had this on my Evo3D and SGSII T989.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mhuang.overclocking&hl=en

Leaving WiFi on doesn't drain battery, I didn't notice a difference.

Juice Defender is old. Back in the Evo days. I find it useless now.

If you guys don't want to pay for SetCPU and CPU Sleeper let me know. I can find you legal sources for free download. It's not pirated or off a share site. The devs released it to the public in a different channel.


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks iinversion and chris.

iinversion: I will follow the steps you posted.
Chris: I will check out the apps you posted as well.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Does anyone have an s3 that is a little brighter near the bottom with brighter whites and dimmer/bluer whites/grays as you move to the top (portrait)? I received a replacement today for this issue and the dammed replacement has the exact same defect. I'd this the norm with Samsung and amoled screen or does my luck just suck?


Just is case anyone was curious:


























Btw, Verizon is sending me a blue one to see if that corrects the issue (I found other people with this issue online and they all have white ones; one of my friends has a blue model with a even screen as well).


----------



## superbarnie

After flashing KyanRom, I noticed that the battery lasts longer, and more responsive. For example, on stock there was the short delay between pressing the home button and it actually exiting, but now there is no delay.


----------



## Rubers

MY GF's Blue one seems to have better whites than mine and better colours, but I can only really tell when they're side by side, so I don't mind.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I had it set to off, but the only problem is that my phone isn't ever sleeping?


You probably have a spurious app preventing sleep. Examples of such are network / terminal related apps such as SSH / Smanager / ConnectBot

WAKE_LOCK http://developer.android.com/reference/android/Manifest.permission.html


----------



## stn0092

Any recommendations on a good screen protector? I'm using the Otterbox Commuter case.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Any recommendations on a good screen protector? I'm using the Otterbox Commuter case.


Spigen Curve Crystal

They also have GLAS.

Then there is XGear Spectre.

http://chrismchoi.blogspot.com/ - Reviews of different screen protectors. There is also the Skinomi.

For SetCPU and CPU Sleep...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28578160&postcount=1

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3638937&postcount=1

You'll have to experiment. It's hard to hurt the phone. If you set it too low for sleep with SetCPU, it may not turn back on. Pull the battery and try again.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> After flashing KyanRom, I noticed that the battery lasts longer, and more responsive. For example, on stock there was the short delay between pressing the home button and it actually exiting, but now there is no delay.


Awesome to hear, I am looking forward to flashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> You probably have a spurious app preventing sleep. Examples of such are network / terminal related apps such as SSH / Smanager / ConnectBot
> WAKE_LOCK http://developer.android.com/reference/android/Manifest.permission.html


I really don't know what could possible be causing the issue. I will list the apps I have installed, and if you see any problems, can you let me know? If it is a setting, I might have accidentally changed it too









These are from my "Downloaded" list


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AdAway
Aix Weather
Amazon
Chat ON
Cyanide and Happiness
Days Left
Dice with Buddies
Dropbox
Facebook
Fancy Widgets
Flipboard
Gmail
Go SMS Pro
Google Play Books
Google Play Movies
Google Play Music
Google Play Store
Google +
Kies Air
Light Flow
Maps
Nexus Revamped
Osmos HD
QuickPic
Reddit Sync
Scorecenter (Espn)
Soundhound
Speed Test
Sportacular
Street View
Superuser
Swiftkey 3
Tapatalk
Tasker
The Weather Channel
Widget Locker
YouTube
YPMobile


----------



## chrischoi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> After flashing KyanRom, I noticed that the battery lasts longer, and more responsive. For example, on stock there was the short delay between pressing the home button and it actually exiting, but now there is no delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to hear, I am looking forward to flashing.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> You probably have a spurious app preventing sleep. Examples of such are network / terminal related apps such as SSH / Smanager / ConnectBot
> WAKE_LOCK http://developer.android.com/reference/android/Manifest.permission.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know what could possible be causing the issue. I will list the apps I have installed, and if you see any problems, can you let me know? If it is a setting, I might have accidentally changed it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from my "Downloaded" list
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AdAway
> Aix Weather
> Amazon
> Chat ON
> Cyanide and Happiness
> Days Left
> Dice with Buddies
> Dropbox
> Facebook
> Fancy Widgets
> Flipboard
> Gmail
> Go SMS Pro
> Google Play Books
> Google Play Movies
> Google Play Music
> Google Play Store
> Google +
> Kies Air
> Light Flow
> Maps
> Nexus Revamped
> Osmos HD
> QuickPic
> Reddit Sync
> Scorecenter (Espn)
> Soundhound
> Speed Test
> Sportacular
> Street View
> Superuser
> Swiftkey 3
> Tapatalk
> Tasker
> The Weather Channel
> Widget Locker
> YouTube
> YPMobile
Click to expand...





You have a lot of apps. More than I recommend.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17498202/BetterBatteryStats_xdaedition_1.10.1.0.apk

This will tell you what's causing your wake locks and such.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You have a lot of apps. More than I recommend.
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17498202/BetterBatteryStats_xdaedition_1.10.1.0.apk
> This will tell you what's causing your wake locks and such.


I am giving that a try now. I assume I just let it run for a few hours while I use my phone normally?

Sadly, I only want like 15 of those apps, a lot of the others are the crap that came with the phone. I'm just ignoring them until I flash a ROM on Saturday.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You have a lot of apps. More than I recommend.
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17498202/BetterBatteryStats_xdaedition_1.10.1.0.apk
> This will tell you what's causing your wake locks and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving that a try now. I assume I just let it run for a few hours while I use my phone normally?
> 
> Sadly, I only want like 15 of those apps, a lot of the others are the crap that came with the phone. I'm just ignoring them until I flash a ROM on Saturday.
Click to expand...

Once it's rooted, Titanium Backup can wipe them out.

But yes, give it some time and it'll will tell you.
Did you check in Battery stats in settings?

Battery Stats the app might require root. Don't remember.

Here's the direct link.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Any recommendations on a good screen protector? I'm using the Otterbox Commuter case.


Whats wrong with the screen protector that came with the commuter?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Once it's rooted, Titanium Backup can wipe them out.
> But yes, give it some time and it'll will tell you.
> Did you check in Battery stats in settings?
> Battery Stats the app might require root. Don't remember.
> Here's the direct link.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809


Yep, I'm rooted. It said the alarm portion required a root, so I don't think that is necessary though.

I will post when some stuff appears.

In battery settings:
Screen 26%
Cell Standby 17%
Android System 16%
Light Flow 9%
Android OS 8%
Voice Calls 8%
Maps 6% (I don't recall using maps on my phone in the last three days lol)
Go SMS Pro 4%
Widget Locker 2%
Device Idle 2%

These might be off since I just did a reboot (after the install of the battery app).

I will get those removed by Titanium Backup then. Random question, if I remove them now, will they be removed if I flash to KyanROM? Also, is it safe to use Titanium Backup for Apps I have now and load them back onto a new ROM? I just don't want to cause issues. I'm picturing it right as copying program files from one OS to another, and that would cause so many problems...


----------



## Scorpion667

In my experience with battery apps they tend to cause wake locks, at least juice defender did on my s2...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> These might be off since I just did a reboot (after the install of the battery app).
> I will get those removed by Titanium Backup then. Random question, if I remove them now, will they be removed if I flash to KyanROM? Also, is it safe to use Titanium Backup for Apps I have now and load them back onto a new ROM? I just don't want to cause issues. I'm picturing it right as copying program files from one OS to another, and that would cause so many problems...


When you restore apps via Titanium Backup it goes through one by one re-installing the app. So you actually have an option to not install whichever app you choose when you go to restore. But yeah, you won't have any of that junk bloatware stuff on KyanROM or any ROM for that matter.

You won't have an issue restoring any apps when you switch ROM's. Sometimes you might need to actually re-install one or two from the market due to version compatibility, but that's it.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Once it's rooted, Titanium Backup can wipe them out.
> But yes, give it some time and it'll will tell you.
> Did you check in Battery stats in settings?
> Battery Stats the app might require root. Don't remember.
> Here's the direct link.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm rooted. It said the alarm portion required a root, so I don't think that is necessary though.
> 
> I will post when some stuff appears.
> 
> In battery settings:
> Screen 26%
> Cell Standby 17%
> Android System 16%
> Light Flow 9%
> Android OS 8%
> Voice Calls 8%
> Maps 6% (I don't recall using maps on my phone in the last three days lol)
> Go SMS Pro 4%
> Widget Locker 2%
> Device Idle 2%
> 
> These might be off since I just did a reboot (after the install of the battery app).
> 
> I will get those removed by Titanium Backup then. Random question, if I remove them now, will they be removed if I flash to KyanROM? Also, is it safe to use Titanium Backup for Apps I have now and load them back onto a new ROM? I just don't want to cause issues. I'm picturing it right as copying program files from one OS to another, and that would cause so many problems...
Click to expand...

The new ROM will have it's own set of apps. Don't worry about it. If you get a stock ROM, it will bring everything back. I personally don't use Titanium to back up and restore apps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> These might be off since I just did a reboot (after the install of the battery app).
> I will get those removed by Titanium Backup then. Random question, if I remove them now, will they be removed if I flash to KyanROM? Also, is it safe to use Titanium Backup for Apps I have now and load them back onto a new ROM? I just don't want to cause issues. I'm picturing it right as copying program files from one OS to another, and that would cause so many problems...
> 
> 
> 
> When you restore apps via Titanium Backup it goes through one by one re-installing the app. So you actually have an option to not install whichever app you choose when you go to restore. But yeah, you won't have any of that junk bloatware stuff on KyanROM or any ROM for that matter.
> 
> You won't have an issue restoring any apps when you switch ROM's. Sometimes you might need to actually re-install one or two from the market due to version compatibility, but that's it.
Click to expand...

Many people have reported issues when switching software versions.
Don't back up apps from ICS and restore to JB. At least not the data. A lot of it is just playing around.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> In my experience with battery apps they tend to cause wake locks, at least juice defender did on my s2...
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


I don't think I have any other than the one that Chrischoi just recommended.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> When you restore apps via Titanium Backup it goes through one by one re-installing the app. So you actually have an option to not install whichever app you choose when you go to restore. But yeah, you won't have any of that junk bloatware stuff on KyanROM or any ROM for that matter.
> You won't have an issue restoring any apps when you switch ROM's. Sometimes you might need to actually re-install one or two from the market due to version compatibility, but that's it.


Thanks, that clears more questions up.

Should I be using the free or Pro version of Titanium Backup? I couldn't find any plain English of the differences.

And does Titanium Backup remember app settings or no? I think I am getting a few of the different things mixed up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> The new ROM will have it's own set of apps. Don't worry about it. If you get a stock ROM, it will bring everything back. I personally don't use Titanium to back up and restore apps.
> 
> Many people have reported issues when switching software versions.
> Don't back up apps from ICS and restore to JB. At least not the data. A lot of it is just playing around.


So do you just redownload them on your own through the store?

Would I be fine since I am just staying with ICS? What do you mean by data, is that the settings?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I don't think I have any other than the one that Chrischoi just recommended.
> Thanks, that clears more questions up.
> Should I be using the free or Pro version of Titanium Backup? I couldn't find any plain English of the differences.
> And does Titanium Backup remember app settings or no? I think I am getting a few of the different things mixed up.
> So do you just redownload them on your own through the store?
> Would I be fine since I am just staying with ICS? What do you mean by data, is that the settings?


Yes, Titanium Backup does remember app settings so long as you back up the data AND the app. However like Chris said you may experience issues backing up data if you are moving from ICS to JB or vice versa. However, since you are not doing that you should be absolutely fine.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I don't think I have any other than the one that Chrischoi just recommended.
> Thanks, that clears more questions up.
> Should I be using the free or Pro version of Titanium Backup? I couldn't find any plain English of the differences.
> And does Titanium Backup remember app settings or no? I think I am getting a few of the different things mixed up.
> So do you just redownload them on your own through the store?
> Would I be fine since I am just staying with ICS? What do you mean by data, is that the settings?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Titanium Backup does remember app settings so long as you back up the data AND the app. However like Chris said you may experience issues backing up data if you are moving from ICS to JB or vice versa. However, since you are not doing that you should be absolutely fine.
Click to expand...

Should be fine ICS to ICS. I always just re-download from fresh or let Google's back up bring it back. Easier to open all new tabs on Play Store online and install that way if it doesn't go through.
Data is your settings and info.

Like if you're logged into Facebook. You wipe data. You have to log back in.

Backing up and restoring will just keep you logged in.


----------



## iinversion

^ I also just re-download fresh or let Google sync them back, but there isn't anything wrong with Titanium Backup either so you don't need to stray away from that bigal. Everyone has their own preference.


----------



## chrischoi

Stock battery like a boss.

Couple tips. I've done this since my BlackBerry days and works for Android as well.

Once you install the .zip. I always let the phone settle. Let it boot up and don't touch it for 10 minutes.

OCD thing, but I feel better doing it. Lol.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iinversion

^ wow that is epic battery life. What is the on-screen time?


----------



## chrischoi

1 hour 38 minutes.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 1 hour 38 minutes.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Hmm, what ROM are you on?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 1 hour 38 minutes.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, what ROM are you on?
Click to expand...

FreeGS3 with Trinity Kernel. I'm on Sprint.

I hope no one tries to flash it unless on Sprint. You'd be surprised.


----------



## iinversion

I'm on Sprint too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeGS3*
> -Insane Battery!


Oh I see now...

I'd try it out just because of the battery, but I don't really like the stock look very much. And Touchwiz is just bleh.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I'm on Sprint too.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FreeGS3*
> -Insane Battery!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see now...
> 
> I'd try it out just because of the battery, but I don't really like the stock look very much. And Touchwiz is just bleh.
Click to expand...

Do you prefer the CM9/CM10 launcher? Trebuchet?

Anyone can install this on any TW Rom. I feel that stability took a slight hit, but it's doable if you like the ICS feel.

Install FreeGS3... and then voila! http://db.tt/l6Q9mjWh \/







If you know what I mean.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Do you prefer the CM9/CM10 launcher? Trebuchet?
> Anyone can install this on any TW Rom. I feel that stability took a slight hit, but it's doable if you like the ICS feel.
> Install FreeGS3... and then voila! http://db.tt/l6Q9mjWh \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know what I mean.


Haha yeah, I'm on PA and it's ran off CM10. TW drives me nuts. Lol.







I might.. we'll see.


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks guys, great to hear. Is it okay if I post screenshots of Better Battery Stats after I have had it on for a while, or is that not secure? Just so you guys can look it over, but I will just PM if it is a security risk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> FreeGS3 with Trinity Kernel. I'm on Sprint.
> I hope no one tries to flash it unless on Sprint. You'd be surprised.


I'm going to assume this is directed at me LOL


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks guys, great to hear. Is it okay if I post screenshots of Better Battery Stats after I have had it on for a while, or is that not secure? Just so you guys can look it over, but I will just PM if it is a security risk.
> I'm going to assume this is directed at me LOL


You are fine to post SS's. Lol. But yeah.. I am sure it is.. haha


----------



## bigal1542

So here we go. Here are the screenshots, let me know if you need more info. I have tested a few things too. When I left my phone on power saver, I could usually get an hour or two more. When I disabled and stopped the Light Flow process, I could get maybe another 30 minutes or so (the times are representing the gain before my phone went from 100 to 0). These screenshots are when I barely used my phone. The usage I did during this time was well below what I normally do


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rubers

^ Alarm manager is going nuts. The rest are all within normal bounds, the one that uses the most is the light manager, which is to be expected. but







is the alarm manager doing with all that CPU time?


----------



## chrischoi

So WiFi is on all the time? I'd kill that and LightFlow. Maybe even delete the AlarmManager and use Clock from somewhere else.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o4m3zzkn309os9q/DeskClock.apk

This one is clean and simple. Samsung built in one is horrible.

Hopefully that's what causes AlarmManager. I'd say freeze it in Titanium Backup.

Got another case in.
http://chrismchoi.blogspot.com/2012/09/review-dba-cases-thin-grip.html
If you wanna check out the review.
You get a chance to win a screen protector.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> ^ Alarm manager is going nuts. The rest are all within normal bounds, the one that uses the most is the light manager, which is to be expected. but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the alarm manager doing with all that CPU time?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> So WiFi is on all the time? I'd kill that and LightFlow. Maybe even delete the AlarmManager and use Clock from somewhere else.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o4m3zzkn309os9q/DeskClock.apk
> This one is clean and simple. Samsung built in one is horrible.
> Hopefully that's what causes AlarmManager. I'd say freeze it in Titanium Backup.


Thanks guys!

Sorry to sound like a total noob, but I have literally no idea how to use Titanium Backup. I opened it up and everything is over my head. What exactly is alarm manager? And how do I swap out the Samsung clock? Is this worth doing today if I am going to flash a ROM tomorrow?

As for LightFlow, I use it to set custom ringtones and vibrates for all my notifications. That could be why it is using extra power? Maybe? I don't know. It is the only way that I know of now that can do that.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I can't seem to win with this damned phone! Received another replacement today and it had the exact same issue in reverse (the bottom 1/3 of the screen being dark/blue and the top 2/3 being bright/yellow)! I'm doing one last exchange, thsi time leaving the white for a blue version to see if that makes any difference. If the next one is a flop, it pains me to say that I think I'm going to drop out of the S III club.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Sorry to sound like a total noob, but I have literally no idea how to use Titanium Backup. I opened it up and everything is over my head. What exactly is alarm manager? And how do I swap out the Samsung clock? Is this worth doing today if I am going to flash a ROM tomorrow?
> 
> As for LightFlow, I use it to set custom ringtones and vibrates for all my notifications. That could be why it is using extra power? Maybe? I don't know. It is the only way that I know of now that can do that.


Titanium backs up and deletes stuff. There is a batch button on the top right that will back up and restore apps.

It looks like Lightflow runs a lot from the stats.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Titanium backs up and deletes stuff. There is a batch button on the top right that will back up and restore apps.
> It looks like Lightflow runs a lot from the stats.


Sweet, so I found where I can freeze stuff, is that the same as deleting it?

So how exactly would I do what you said:
Quote:


> So WiFi is on all the time? I'd kill that and LightFlow. Maybe even delete the AlarmManager and use Clock from somewhere else.


I really like Light Flow, and the dev said they are working on the battery drain with the SGS3 version that I have. I have uninstalled it and ran it and only gotten 30 more minutes on the battery. But I have no idea how to disable the Samsung Clock or kill wifi or however that works?

Thanks for the help, but I am still lost


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Titanium backs up and deletes stuff. There is a batch button on the top right that will back up and restore apps.
> It looks like Lightflow runs a lot from the stats.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, so I found where I can freeze stuff, is that the same as deleting it?
> 
> So how exactly would I do what you said:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So WiFi is on all the time? I'd kill that and LightFlow. Maybe even delete the AlarmManager and use Clock from somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like Light Flow, and the dev said they are working on the battery drain with the SGS3 version that I have. I have uninstalled it and ran it and only gotten 30 more minutes on the battery. But I have no idea how to disable the Samsung Clock or kill wifi or however that works?
> 
> Thanks for the help, but I am still lost
Click to expand...

There's a tab that shows a list of apps. Just tap once and hit un-install. Freezing is fine. Deleting will free up some space.

Once my phone is back up and running I'll tell you how.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> There's a tab that shows a list of apps. Just tap once and hit un-install. Freezing is fine. Deleting will free up some space.
> Once my phone is back up and running I'll tell you how.


I was worried cause it had a warning in all caps lol I guess theres a page after where you can select stuff. I don't know what you guys think I should uninstall though (for the battery issue).

Sorry I'm so slow with this, I'm just terrified I'm gonna mess something up


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I was worried cause it had a warning in all caps lol I guess theres a page after where you can select stuff. I don't know what you guys think I should uninstall though (for the battery issue).
> Sorry I'm so slow with this, I'm just terrified I'm gonna mess something up


Honestly if you are going to flash a ROM tomorrow I wouldn't really bother trying to tweak your phone today for better battery life.


----------



## chrischoi

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AqTvctlW89DtdC1qVUlLeVFTV3ZOdUtDclpBdVRQOUE&toomany=true#gid=0


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Honestly if you are going to flash a ROM tomorrow I wouldn't really bother trying to tweak your phone today for better battery life.


Sounds good, I was kinda wondering what would be carried over. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AqTvctlW89DtdC1qVUlLeVFTV3ZOdUtDclpBdVRQOUE&toomany=true#gid=0


WOW okay well that is getting bookmarked.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Sorry to sound like a total noob, but I have literally no idea how to use Titanium Backup. I opened it up and everything is over my head. What exactly is alarm manager? And how do I swap out the Samsung clock? Is this worth doing today if I am going to flash a ROM tomorrow?
> As for LightFlow, I use it to set custom ringtones and vibrates for all my notifications. That could be why it is using extra power? Maybe? I don't know. It is the only way that I know of now that can do that.


LightFlow will need to wake the phone to check if there's been a message or something like that. And occasionally my Alarm Manager plays up like that has extremely high awake times, othertimes I't snot even on the scale. I wouldn't abandon it just yet.

Also, leaving Wi-fi on if you want data is more economical that 3G/4G. It's not a problem to leave it on. If you are worried about ti chewing battery, try the Wi-Fi sleep policy.


----------



## stn0092

A question for Paranoid Android and Swift Key 3 users.

Does your autocorrect bar not appear after a reboot? I'm referring to the bar above the keyboard where corrections are displayed. I have to switch the input method to the stock Android keyboard and then switch back to Swift Key 3 to make it reappear. It also happens with the stock Android keyboard if I have it set as my keyboard when I reboot so it doesn't seem to be a Swift Key 3 issue.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sounds good, I was kinda wondering what would be carried over. Thanks


Think of it like a fresh Windows installs. It's whatever the developers puts on or cuts out. Nothing will really carry over unless you make it.
Things you back up or things Google backs up.

I would just leave WiFi on.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sounds good, I was kinda wondering what would be carried over. Thanks


Think of it like a fresh Windows installs. It's whatever the developers puts on or cuts out. Nothing will really carry over unless you make it.
Things you back up or things Google backs up.

I would just leave WiFi on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> A question for Paranoid Android and Swift Key 3 users.
> 
> Does your autocorrect bar not appear after a reboot? I'm referring to the bar above the keyboard where corrections are displayed. I have to switch the input method to the stock Android keyboard and then switch back to Swift Key 3 to make it reappear. It also happens with the stock Android keyboard if I have it set as my keyboard when I reboot so it doesn't seem to be a Swift Key 3 issue.


Worked fine when I had it. Tried multiple versions of PA and it was fine.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> A question for Paranoid Android and Swift Key 3 users.
> Does your autocorrect bar not appear after a reboot? I'm referring to the bar above the keyboard where corrections are displayed. I have to switch the input method to the stock Android keyboard and then switch back to Swift Key 3 to make it reappear. It also happens with the stock Android keyboard if I have it set as my keyboard when I reboot so it doesn't seem to be a Swift Key 3 issue.


I'm on PA and I just use the regular Android keyboard and never have any issues like that. I've had multiple versions of PA and never had that issue.


----------



## wizrd54

What happens when you install a new version of CM10 nightly? Does it just update to a new version and keep all your settings/apps? Or do you have to redo everything again?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizrd54*
> 
> What happens when you install a new version of CM10 nightly? Does it just update to a new version and keep all your settings/apps? Or do you have to redo everything again?


If you install .zip over the previous build, everything stays the same.

You only need to wipe data and cache if it's a big update. They will tell you. Since it's just a Nightly and not a RLS Candidate or anything, they don't promise everything. So wiping everything completely is recommended.


----------



## DEEBS808

Installed PA for a day and absolutely love it.. Just wondering if Siyahkernel works with PA.. Thanks


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*
> 
> Installed PA for a day and absolutely love it.. Just wondering if Siyahkernel works with PA.. Thanks


Any kernel should work as long as it's for the S3.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Any kernel should work as long as it's for the S3.


Thanks. I tried all of them and finally got one to work. lol. Got use to SIYAHkernel and could live with out it.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*
> 
> Thanks. I tried all of them and finally got one to work. lol. Got use to SIYAHkernel and could live with out it.


I hope you have the international version because I just looked that kernel up and it's for the international variant. The international kernels won't work with the US models, so you could brick your phone by flashing that kernel if you have a US model. However, all US kernels should work carrier wide.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> A question for Paranoid Android and Swift Key 3 users.
> Does your autocorrect bar not appear after a reboot? I'm referring to the bar above the keyboard where corrections are displayed. I have to switch the input method to the stock Android keyboard and then switch back to Swift Key 3 to make it reappear. It also happens with the stock Android keyboard if I have it set as my keyboard when I reboot so it doesn't seem to be a Swift Key 3 issue.


My SwiftKey keyboard does not correct or auto predicts when using stock browser, which I prefer using. And I mean never! I tried selecting stock keyboard and reselecting SwiftKey but no luck. Did you find a solution to this?

Edit: anyone is disappointed with samsung for not having the 9305 version or the k210s korean version with 2gb of ram, LTE and quad core available right from the start? I know I am!


----------



## Capt

I usually wipe every time I flash a rom because sometimes you get duplicates of your icons and I'm the type of person who likes to have a clean phone.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*
> 
> Thanks. I tried all of them and finally got one to work. lol. Got use to SIYAHkernel and could live with out it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have the international version because I just looked that kernel up and it's for the international variant. The international kernels won't work with the US models, so you could brick your phone by flashing that kernel if you have a US model. However, all US kernels should work carrier wide.
Click to expand...

Yes I have the international version.. I thanks.. I've been searching xda for awhile using different rom and kernel.. I I think I found the perfect combo for me...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I usually wipe every time I flash a rom because sometimes you get duplicates of your icons and I'm the type of person who likes to have a clean phone.


I'm in the same boat as you









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I hope you have the international version because I just looked that kernel up and it's for the international variant. The international kernels won't work with the US models, so you could brick your phone by flashing that kernel if you have a US model. However, all US kernels should work carrier wide.


Hey, I just want to say thanks for being so helpful on this forum.

Part of the reason I love android is the community, I even stalked XDA for 8 months while I used an iphone 4s I got for free, since my s2 i9100 had issues.

I was a lot more active in the s2 days but will get my butt in gear once official JB is out for my carrier since I like to roll on stock deodexed ROM with extremely tweaked kernel. I love Touchwiz =P
I'm all about GUI smoothness > all else. The only thing I regret about buying the i747 instead of i9300 is not being able to use Siyah kernel. Gokhanmoral is truly a kernel god, he was the first dev to fix the wifi issues on S2 and make for a perfectly smooth experience.


----------



## Elite-

Hey guys I just picked up a SGS3 today and I absolutely love it! I kind of want to root it, but I don't know just yet. If I do plan on rooting it soon which I might, could someone give me a thread on how to do it and all the basics such as installing different types of roms and stuff. I have the SCH-I535 model.

Also I would like to hear about some suggestions you guys might have for some must have apps/accessories for the S3. I am looking into a case that's very thing and not the silicon as its hard to get in and out of your pocket.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite-*
> 
> Hey guys I just picked up a SGS3 today and I absolutely love it! I kind of want to root it, but I don't know just yet. If I do plan on rooting it soon which I might, could someone give me a thread on how to do it and all the basics such as installing different types of roms and stuff. I have the SCH-I535 model.
> 
> Also I would like to hear about some suggestions you guys might have for some must have apps/accessories for the S3. I am looking into a case that's very thing and not the silicon as its hard to get in and out of your pocket.


Browse around on xda development.. I got all the info I needed to root and tweak my s3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elite-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*
> 
> Browse around on xda development.. I got all the info I needed to root and tweak my s3
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks I will have to check it out over there!


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*
> 
> Browse around on xda development.. I got all the info I needed to root and tweak my s3
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will have to check it out over there!
Click to expand...

If you want, just tell me which carrier. I can dig it up.


----------



## bigal1542

So I am in CWM now with everything backed up, and the ROM downloaded. For some reason, my computer won't recognize my phone, so I can't put the ROM zip onto the SD card. Any ideas? I have completely removed the drivers and reinstalled the ones from Samsung's website.

EDIT: I decided to redo it with the ROM already on the SD card and it worked fine. If anyone know of a way for me to access the phones SD card during CWM, feel free to let me know


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So I am in CWM now with everything backed up, and the ROM downloaded. For some reason, my computer won't recognize my phone, so I can't put the ROM zip onto the SD card. Any ideas? I have completely removed the drivers and reinstalled the ones from Samsung's website.
> 
> EDIT: I decided to redo it with the ROM already on the SD card and it worked fine. If anyone know of a way for me to access the phones SD card during CWM, feel free to let me know


ICS removed MTP. There is some fiddling around with it. I have no idea what I did to make mine work.
Somehow mine kicked in the USB connected in notification and let me turn on USB connect.

For SD Card, there is a setting. Should be the same page as install .zip.
Should say install from external card or something. This is TWRP.

Or, try this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m2smoe;17709240*
> Boot into CWM, Mount & Storage, Mount USBStorage, plug phone into PC, copy files to internal SD, unplug, flash, voila.
> 
> edit: seems im too late x)


*HEY EVERYONE!*

Go to: http://chrismchoi.blogspot.com/2012/09/review-dba-cases-thin-grip.html

Leave a comment and you could win a free DBA Cases Just Like Glass Screen Protector.

One of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3oZvd1W5xw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> ICS removed MTP. There is some fiddling around with it. I have no idea what I did to make mine work.
> Somehow mine kicked in the USB connected in notification and let me turn on USB connect.
> For SD Card, there is a setting. Should be the same page as install .zip.
> Should say install from external card or something.


I'll check into that. Thanks for the heads up.

Well guys, due to your help I am running my first custom ROM


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Hey, I just want to say thanks for being so helpful on this forum.
> Part of the reason I love android is the community, I even stalked XDA for 8 months while I used an iphone 4s I got for free, since my s2 i9100 had issues.
> I was a lot more active in the s2 days but will get my butt in gear once official JB is out for my carrier since I like to roll on stock deodexed ROM with extremely tweaked kernel. I love Touchwiz =P
> I'm all about GUI smoothness > all else. The only thing I regret about buying the i747 instead of i9300 is not being able to use Siyah kernel. Gokhanmoral is truly a kernel god, he was the first dev to fix the wifi issues on S2 and make for a perfectly smooth experience.


Hey, thanks







yeah, the community is pretty great both on here and XDA but I'm not really active on XDA. I just kinda 'stalk' it as well.









I am using ktoonsez kernel(you'll find it in AT&T original development over at XDA), and I think it's pretty smooth all around. However, I can't really compare it to the Siyah kernel so it might be super sucky in reality and I just don't realize it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite-*
> 
> Hey guys I just picked up a SGS3 today and I absolutely love it! I kind of want to root it, but I don't know just yet. If I do plan on rooting it soon which I might, could someone give me a thread on how to do it and all the basics such as installing different types of roms and stuff. I have the SCH-I535 model.
> Also I would like to hear about some suggestions you guys might have for some must have apps/accessories for the S3. I am looking into a case that's very thing and not the silicon as its hard to get in and out of your pocket.


Hey, this should help you out:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756885

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> *HEY EVERYONE!*
> Go to: http://chrismchoi.blogspot.com/2012/09/review-dba-cases-thin-grip.html
> Leave a comment and you could win a free DBA Cases Just Like Glass Screen Protector.
> One of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3oZvd1W5xw&feature=youtu.be


I left a comment.







I shall be expecting my case on by Monday.







No, but seriously.. I really like the look of that case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I'll check into that. Thanks for the heads up.
> Well guys, due to your help I am running my first custom ROM


Woah nice! Which one did you end up going with?


----------



## Elite-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> If you want, just tell me which carrier. I can dig it up.


If you could I would appreciate it, I have Verizon as my carrier.


----------



## stargate125645

I'm pretty sure I have my phone rooted and unlocked, and I was told that I needed the Siyah kernel if I wanted to mess with USB charging rates, but I don't see it through this link for Verizon users. What am I looking for?

Edit: Also, which program should I be using for clock and voltage maintenance?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have my phone rooted and unlocked, and I was told that I needed the Siyah kernel if I wanted to mess with USB charging rates, but I don't see it through this link for Verizon users. What am I looking for?
> Edit: Also, which program should I be using for clock and voltage maintenance?


The Siyah kernel will not work with Verizon, it's only for the international variants.

You'll want to use "Voltage Control", you can find it in the play store.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have my phone rooted and unlocked, and I was told that I needed the Siyah kernel if I wanted to mess with USB charging rates, but I don't see it through this link for Verizon users. What am I looking for?
> Edit: Also, which program should I be using for clock and voltage maintenance?
> 
> 
> 
> The Siyah kernel will not work with Verizon, it's only for the international variants.
> 
> You'll want to use "Voltage Control", you can find it in the play store.
Click to expand...

Well is there another I can use to adjust USB charging?

So I'm a little confused on this stuff...I understand that a ROM comes with a kernel, but why would I put a different kernel onto the phone when I just put the one on the phone that comes with the ROM I flashed? And what am I flashing with EZ-Recovery? (It takes no time to do it, so I would think it's just a kernel, but then what the hell did I just put on my phone that's unlocked?!) The link I put in my previous post for VZW SGS3 users has a section for adding a kernel to a ROM, and this makes no sense to me since putting the custom ROM on there should include a kernel. (Also, are people not misusing the term "kernel", referring to the ROM even when they say "kernel"?)


----------



## Scorpion667

Sooo... I got my I747 stable at 2.1Ghz within 30 mins of rooting. Guess I got lucky as it only needs 1.25v which is very close to stock (1.2v). Comparatively, my friend's needs 1.35v for the same frequency.
Ktoonsez's kernel seems great so far! Love the kernel options!!!

31 min stability test pass:


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Well is there another I can use to adjust USB charging?
> So I'm a little confused on this stuff...I understand that a ROM comes with a kernel, but why would I put a different kernel onto the phone when I just put the one on the phone that comes with the ROM I flashed? And what am I flashing with EZ-Recovery? (It takes no time to do it, so I would think it's just a kernel, but then what the hell did I just put on my phone that's unlocked?!) The link I put in my previous post for VZW SGS3 users has a section for adding a kernel to a ROM, and this makes no sense to me since putting the custom ROM on there should include a kernel. (Also, are people not misusing the term "kernel", referring to the ROM even when they say "kernel"?)


I don't think so, but I may be wrong. I'm sure someone will correct me if I am wrong. The Ktoonsez kernel I'm using has an option "Fast Charge" which is supposed to be used for USB charging only.. not sure the specifics of what it does though.

Yes, ROM's come with kernels otherwise the ROM wouldn't even work. Asking why you'd put a different kernel is like asking why OC? Because in a lot of cases you'll get better performance and better battery depending on the kernel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Sooo... I got my I747 stable at 2.1Ghz within 30 mins of rooting. Guess I got lucky as it only needs 1.25v which is very close to stock (1.2v). Comparatively, my friend's needs 1.35v for the same frequency.
> Ktoonsez's kernel seems great so far! Love the kernel options!!!
> 31 min stability test pass:


I know! I told you it was pretty smooth









EDIT: Also.. I just decided to see how low of a voltage I could get with 2.1GHz.. started at 1.2v but it crashed about 10mins in, knocked it up to 1.21v and it just passed 30min stable. I am surprised. Gonna keep messing with it and see what I can get these voltages at.


----------



## stargate125645

But why wouldn't the ROM come with the better kernel to begin with? The ROM itself has the software options, so what does the kernel affect?

Also, Voltage Control doesn't show the voltages; just the clock speeds. There is no menu option for voltages like the screenshots in the Play Store. What about adjusting GPU voltages and speeds?


----------



## chrischoi

Different types of Devs. Most aren't real Devs. You got some that just mix in little scripts and theme things up and call it a ROM. Most of it is cut and paste.

Then there are others that can build kernels.

Not everyone is both. Everyone has their specialty.

So pretty much, anyone can mix and match a ROM. They just don't know what to do with the kernel. If it was that easy, it would be done.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Well is there another I can use to adjust USB charging?
> So I'm a little confused on this stuff...I understand that a ROM comes with a kernel, but why would I put a different kernel onto the phone when I just put the one on the phone that comes with the ROM I flashed? And what am I flashing with EZ-Recovery? (It takes no time to do it, so I would think it's just a kernel, but then what the hell did I just put on my phone that's unlocked?!) The link I put in my previous post for VZW SGS3 users has a section for adding a kernel to a ROM, and this makes no sense to me since putting the custom ROM on there should include a kernel. (Also, are people not misusing the term "kernel", referring to the ROM even when they say "kernel"?)


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31329-kerneltouchwiz-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-v010-921/
Verizon phone version kernel. Has FastCharge. If it has init.d support (your ROM and the kernel) you can try executing the script in init.d on boot, but dunno how that works. Failing that just follow the instructions on those pages.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Well is there another I can use to adjust USB charging?
> So I'm a little confused on this stuff...I understand that a ROM comes with a kernel, but why would I put a different kernel onto the phone when I just put the one on the phone that comes with the ROM I flashed? And what am I flashing with EZ-Recovery? (It takes no time to do it, so I would think it's just a kernel, but then what the hell did I just put on my phone that's unlocked?!) The link I put in my previous post for VZW SGS3 users has a section for adding a kernel to a ROM, and this makes no sense to me since putting the custom ROM on there should include a kernel. (Also, are people not misusing the term "kernel", referring to the ROM even when they say "kernel"?)
> 
> 
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31329-kerneltouchwiz-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-v010-921/
> Verizon phone version kernel. Has FastCharge. If it has init.d support (your ROM and the kernel) you can try executing the script in init.d on boot, but dunno how that works. Failing that just follow the instructions on those pages.
Click to expand...

I need to use it during MHL, so I'm not sure that kernel works.

What does EZ-Recovery flash? Anyone have any idea on my voltage adjustment questions?


----------



## chrischoi

Sounds like it will flash recovery without Odin. I didn't look it up. That's just a guess.


----------



## stargate125645

I meant is it a kernel or a ROM that is being flashed. And what is CWM a kernel?


----------



## Rubers

CWM is ClockWork Recovery.


----------



## stargate125645

... What I'm getting at is why would I bother using EZ-Recovery and CWM when I can just flash a ROM through ODIN? Much simpler than bothering to load it onto an SD card and loading it through EZ.

Also, EZ-Recovery only comes with one kernel (invisiblek). Should I change to a different kernel once I choose my ROM and load it?


----------



## Rubers

CWM allows you to take a backup of your phone. A ghost image. Way better than flashing via Odin, to be honest. You can restore to exactly how your phone was prior to changing something.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Woah nice! Which one did you end up going with?


I did the KyanMOD, I am really liking it too


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> ... What I'm getting at is why would I bother using EZ-Recovery and CWM when I can just flash a ROM through ODIN? Much simpler than bothering to load it onto an SD card and loading it through EZ.
> Also, EZ-Recovery only comes with one kernel (invisiblek). Should I change to a different kernel once I choose my ROM and load it?


Flash ktoonsez kernel.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776

It comes with it's own app that allows for voltage control, governor control, clock speed control, boost speeds, i/o, etc.

It also has fast charge: I quote from XDA:
Quote:


> Change Log 9/10
> 1. Added "Fast Charge" (It has been recommend to only use it for DC charging and not for USB but can be used for USB but in VERY rare cases can cause damage to your USB port)


----------



## bigal1542

All this talk of kernel has me interested. How do you know if a ROM has its own custom kernel? For example, does KyanROM? Is it worth flashing kernel before flashing a ROM? After?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> All this talk of kernel has me interested. How do you know if a ROM has its own custom kernel? For example, does KyanROM? Is it worth flashing kernel before flashing a ROM? After?


You flash the kernel AFTER the ROM, same exact way you flashed the ROM via CWM except you wanna clear cache, dalivk cache, and fix permissions after flashing the kernel.

Go to Settings > About Phone > Kernel version. It'll say what kernel you are running.


----------



## stargate125645

That kernel isn't for Verizon according to the release notes.

Also, if I flash a new kernel, where do I get the stock one? Or does the stock one come with the stock ROM that is linked to for VZW on XDA? The invisiblek kernel comes with EZ, right? No ROMs - I have to load my own?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> That kernel isn't for Verizon according to the release notes.
> Also, if I flash a new kernel, where do I get the stock one? Or does the stock one come with the stock ROM that is linked to for VZW on XDA? The invisiblek kernel comes with EZ, right? No ROMs - I have to load my own?


Kernels work on all carriers.. the only ones you can't use is ones for the international s3. I am using that kernel and I'm on Sprint. I'm sure you can head over to the Verizon section though and that kernel will be there as well.. but it's exactly the same download. The stock kernel can probably be found in a thread on XDA, but yes it will come with the stock ROM as well.


----------



## dazza888

how about overclocking and benchmark scores? I put foxhound silver 0.6 on mine with siyah 1.6b kernel. It seems to be running very fast but I am not the best at these things. If someone could install the same and post the best settings they can get in s tweaks it would be much appreciated. Also is quadrant worth using or not? Any advice or links to other useful threads would be much appreciated


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> That kernel isn't for Verizon according to the release notes.
> Also, if I flash a new kernel, where do I get the stock one? Or does the stock one come with the stock ROM that is linked to for VZW on XDA? The invisiblek kernel comes with EZ, right? No ROMs - I have to load my own?
> 
> 
> 
> Kernels work on all carriers.. the only ones you can't use is ones for the international s3. I am using that kernel and I'm on Sprint. I'm sure you can head over to the Verizon section though and that kernel will be there as well.. but it's exactly the same download. The stock kernel can probably be found in a thread on XDA, but yes it will come with the stock ROM as well.
Click to expand...

Even the download says 747, though...

And how do I clear the cache, dalvik, and fix permissions? Are they all done in the reboot menu with CWM? Finally (for now), where is the Nandroid backup I make kept? On the removable SD card or on the internal one?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Even the download says 747, though...
> And how do I clear the cache, dalvik, and fix permissions? Are they all done in the reboot menu with CWM? Finally (for now), where is the Nandroid backup I make kept? On the removable SD card or on the internal one?


It doesn't matter. The kernel will still work. I am using it..

All of that is done in CWM. dalvik and fix permissions is found in the advanced menu of CWM. Nandroid should be stored on your SD card.

Here's the one in the Verizon section if it makes you feel better:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853816

It's the same exact thing though.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> You flash the kernel AFTER the ROM, same exact way you flashed the ROM via CWM except you wanna clear cache, dalivk cache, and fix permissions after flashing the kernel.
> Go to Settings > About Phone > Kernel version. It'll say what kernel you are running.


So... uhh... what do I do with it? lol

Mine says:
Quote:


> 3.0.8-599060-user
> [email protected]#1
> SMP PREEMPT Tue May 22 02:16:30 KST
> 2012


How do I check to see if this is the new one? Is there just one out there, or lots of options?

I am guessing the 3.0.8 is the kernel number, but I have absolutely no idea where to look for kernels. I did a search on the xda site and found some, but they are older.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So... uhh... what do I do with it? lol
> Mine says:
> How do I check to see if this is the new one? Is there just one out there, or lots of options?
> I am guessing the 3.0.8 is the kernel number, but I have absolutely no idea where to look for kernels. I did a search on the xda site and found some, but they are older.


Looks like a kernel from cyanogenmod. It's nothing special haha.







If you want a different kernel you probably are going to want to go with ktoonsez's kernel or the trinity kernel, both are excellent.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Looks like a kernel from cyanogenmod. It's nothing special haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a different kernel you probably are going to want to go with ktoonsez's kernel or the trinity kernel, both are excellent.


This is all real new to me







. I found a thread in the xda which explained a lot and made it so I knew some of the stuff dealing with ROMs. For some reason, I can't find anything with kernel stuff. When you mention those two, what is the difference, what do they do differently than the one I have now? Just a noobs walkthrough would be amazing


----------



## stargate125645

I am trying out this ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1768209) and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to make the notifications bar show. It won't even pull down with my finger. I figure I am missing something incredibly stupid. Any ideas?

Edit: I guess a lot of people are having this issue...time to try a different ROM.

Is there any ROM available that allows you to delete the stupid bookmarks in the Local folder for the stock browser? Those really piss me off! You would think an unlocked setup would allow that... Is a kernel available with the updated Verizon radio bands. Does the one you told me to flash include that? (On a side, any idea why the title says it will work with AOSP and TouchWiz ROMs, while the text in the post says AOSP only?)


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> This is all real new to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I found a thread in the xda which explained a lot and made it so I knew some of the stuff dealing with ROMs. For some reason, I can't find anything with kernel stuff. When you mention those two, what is the difference, what do they do differently than the one I have now? Just a noobs walkthrough would be amazing


Here's the trinity kernel:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1874567

And here's ktoons:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853816

I've tried them both, I like ktoons more.

Just read about them







it basically says everything about the kernel on the first post

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I am trying out this ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1768209) and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to make the notifications bar show. It won't even pull down with my finger. I figure I am missing something incredibly stupid. Any ideas?
> Edit: I guess a lot of people are having this issue...time to try a different ROM.
> Is there any ROM available that allows you to delete the stupid bookmarks in the Local folder for the stock browser? Those really piss me off! You would think an unlocked setup would allow that... Is a kernel available with the updated Verizon radio bands. Does the one you told me to flash include that? (On a side, any idea why the title says it will work with AOSP and TouchWiz ROMs, while the text in the post says AOSP only?)


It supports all versions. There are downloads for JB, ICS, etc. You have to download the right version. They are all listed on the OP. I don't know about the verizon radio bands, your best bet is to ask the question on the XDA thread itself.







And if you're simply rooted you have access to everything.. download a root explorer off the market and you can go delete whatever files you want.


----------



## iinversion

double post


----------



## Rubers

It appears JellyBean just released officially on the i9300







Version number XXLIB


----------



## chrischoi

I've used Trinity. Ran stable for me.


----------



## stargate125645

iinversion, have you any idea where to find that stuff in the hidden folders? I can find anything that is obvious to the stock browser. (I have only managed to find the apk for the stock browser.)


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> iinversion, have you any idea where to find that stuff in the hidden folders? I can find anything that is obvious to the stock browser. (I have only managed to find the apk for the stock browser.)


What hidden folders?

I used ES, go to settings > Root Settings > Check Root Explorer and Mount File System
Also in settings there is File Settings > Check Show Hidden Files

What were you looking for?


----------



## Gib007

Been loving Jelly Bean on my Galaxy S3 with Omega 26.1 lately but yes indeed it appears Jelly Bean is now officially out on the Galaxy S3 international version. Omega 27.0 coming very, very soon so I will flash as soon as it's up!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> iinversion, have you any idea where to find that stuff in the hidden folders? I can find anything that is obvious to the stock browser. (I have only managed to find the apk for the stock browser.)
> 
> 
> 
> What hidden folders?
> 
> I used ES, go to settings > Root Settings > Check Root Explorer and Mount File System
> Also in settings there is File Settings > Check Show Hidden Files
> 
> What were you looking for?
Click to expand...

The same hidden folders you just mentioned, which I already showed. I'm trying to find out where the stock browser bookmarks are so I can delete the stupid Verizon ones that piss me off.

Also, does disabling or deleting Kies disable OTA updates?


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The same hidden folders you just mentioned, which I already showed. I'm trying to find out where the stock browser bookmarks are so I can delete the stupid Verizon ones that piss me off.
> Also, does disabling or deleting Kies disable OTA updates?


No, that's Samsung_update.apk in /system/app


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What were you looking for?
> The same hidden folders you just mentioned, which I already showed. I'm trying to find out where the stock browser bookmarks are so I can delete the stupid Verizon ones that piss me off.
> 
> Also, does disabling or deleting Kies disable OTA updates?


You can delete Kies. It will still OTA, but you'll have to unroot.
Roms will be updated and modems can be flashed.

Stock browser bookmarks.

Deleting bookmarks.
Quote:


> Just wanted to share a trick I discovered to delete the Verizon bookmarks from the browser, from within the browser.
> 
> Just visit the bookmark, then go into history, and delete the bookmark from there with a hold-press on the history entry. For some reason this worked, even though it wouldn't delete from the bookmarks screen.


Quote:


> Easiest way I found was to go to the bookmarks thumbnails, long press the bookmark and choose "Delete bookmark" from the popup menu.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What were you looking for?
> The same hidden folders you just mentioned, which I already showed. I'm trying to find out where the stock browser bookmarks are so I can delete the stupid Verizon ones that piss me off.
> 
> Also, does disabling or deleting Kies disable OTA updates?
> 
> 
> 
> You can delete Kies. It will still OTA, but you'll have to unroot.
> Roms will be updated and modems can be flashed.
Click to expand...

Alright, thanks! FYI, when I said "I already showed" I meant that I already made them unhidden and couldn't figure out where to find the bookmarks, still. I wasn't trying to be a smart ass and suggest I already stated what I was looking for.
Quote:


> Stock browser bookmarks.
> 
> Deleting bookmarks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share a trick I discovered to delete the Verizon bookmarks from the browser, from within the browser.
> 
> Just visit the bookmark, then go into history, and delete the bookmark from there with a hold-press on the history entry. For some reason this worked, even though it wouldn't delete from the bookmarks screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest way I found was to go to the bookmarks thumbnails, long press the bookmark and choose "Delete bookmark" from the popup menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The latter was what I already tried and it would not work. The former doesn't make sense to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The same hidden folders you just mentioned, which I already showed. I'm trying to find out where the stock browser bookmarks are so I can delete the stupid Verizon ones that piss me off.
> Also, does disabling or deleting Kies disable OTA updates?
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's Samsung_update.apk in /system/app
Click to expand...

Is Samsung Push the same thing?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Deleting bookmarks.
> Quote:
> Just wanted to share a trick I discovered to delete the Verizon bookmarks from the browser, from within the browser.
> 
> Just visit the bookmark, then go into history, and delete the bookmark from there with a hold-press on the history entry. For some reason this worked, even though it wouldn't delete from the bookmarks screen.
> Quote:
> Easiest way I found was to go to the bookmarks thumbnails, long press the bookmark and choose "Delete bookmark" from the popup menu.


does not work with Yahoo! bookmark sadly


----------



## chrischoi

Fry it. Lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Is Samsung Push the same thing?


If it's just the little Samsung blue icon thing with the white diamond, you can nuke it.


----------



## dazza888

Is anyone going to answer any of my questions?


----------



## Capt

Has anyone gotten screen burn in yet?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Here's the trinity kernel:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1874567
> And here's ktoons:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853816
> I've tried them both, I like ktoons more.
> Just read about them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it basically says everything about the kernel on the first post


So what exactly will change if I get one? I read what it said, but that is way more than I understand right now









Also, are those for JB? I am still on ICS (AT&T too if it matters, but I think you said carrier doesn't matter)

Also, does writing new kernel erase data? How stable are they? Do they work with every ROM?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So what exactly will change if I get one? I read what it said, but that is way more than I understand right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are those for JB? I am still on ICS (AT&T too if it matters, but I think you said carrier doesn't matter)
> Also, does writing new kernel erase data? How stable are they? Do they work with every ROM?


Usually you flash them to improve battery/performance, generally speaking. Then of course there are other things too which are listed in the thread. They don't really need to make sense, just think of them as optimizations.

Since you're on ICS you'd download the one for ICS. They both support both. On the Trinity page the download link says Alpha 22 & on ktoonsez page the download link says "Touchwiz ICS: Download CWM flashable zip kernel"

You don't lose any data. I've tried both and they were both really stable as far as I've seen. I decided to stick with ktoonsez.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazza888*
> 
> Is anyone going to answer any of my questions?


What questions?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Usually you flash them to improve battery/performance, generally speaking. Then of course there are other things too which are listed in the thread. They don't really need to make sense, just think of them as optimizations.
> Since you're on ICS you'd download the one for ICS. They both support both. On the Trinity page the download link says Alpha 22 & on ktoonsez page the download link says "Touchwiz ICS: Download CWM flashable zip kernel"
> You don't lose any data. I've tried both and they were both really stable as far as I've seen. I decided to stick with ktoonsez.


Okay, that sounds great. Just a few more questions then...

What happens if something doesn't work? How do you go back to the normal?

Is it "common sense" in the Android world to get a custom kernel? Does everyone get one?

Also, unrelated. I am using KyanROM. I tried to download APEX launcher but it keeps crashing. I searched around and nothing they said works (that I saw). Any ideas?


----------



## stargate125645

Some of these ROMs say I need to have an unlocked bootloader to utilize the ROM fully. What exactly does that entail? Is that not what I already did when rooting the phone and unlocking the kernel? Seems redundant.

Edit: How do I flash a new kernel, or flash the new radio? Those options in EZ-Recovery are confusing (i.e. what is the point of the invisiblek v2 option?).


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Usually you flash them to improve battery/performance, generally speaking. Then of course there are other things too which are listed in the thread. They don't really need to make sense, just think of them as optimizations.
> Since you're on ICS you'd download the one for ICS. They both support both. On the Trinity page the download link says Alpha 22 & on ktoonsez page the download link says "Touchwiz ICS: Download CWM flashable zip kernel"
> You don't lose any data. I've tried both and they were both really stable as far as I've seen. I decided to stick with ktoonsez.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that sounds great. Just a few more questions then...
> 
> What happens if something doesn't work? How do you go back to the normal?
> 
> Is it "common sense" in the Android world to get a custom kernel? Does everyone get one?
> 
> Also, unrelated. I am using KyanROM. I tried to download APEX launcher but it keeps crashing. I searched around and nothing they said works (that I saw). Any ideas?
Click to expand...

Make a back up from recovery. If something goes wrong, boot into recovery and restore that file.
Not everyone gets one, it's personal preference. I did it in hopes of performance and battery life.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these ROMs say I need to have an unlocked bootloader to utilize the ROM fully. What exactly does that entail? Is that not what I already did when rooting the phone and unlocking the kernel? Seems redundant.
> 
> Edit: How do I flash a new kernel, or flash the new radio? Those options in EZ-Recovery are confusing (i.e. what is the point of the invisiblek v2 option?)


I'd say don't use the EZ-Recovery. It's called EZ, because it's easy. Seems you may be having some trouble.
Kernels and radios can be flashed in recovery. Easy way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazza888*
> 
> how about overclocking and benchmark scores? I put foxhound silver 0.6 on mine with siyah 1.6b kernel. It seems to be running very fast but I am not the best at these things. If someone could install the same and post the best settings they can get in s tweaks it would be much appreciated. Also is quadrant worth using or not? Any advice or links to other useful threads would be much appreciated


For this you are better off digging through XDA. I dug back enough to find that post. I don't know what model you have. We're all different carriers, ROM's and mods here. If you're not good with those things, you should mess with it. Go automated until you feel comfortable. Do some research and once you find all the info, then attempt. That's what I do. I think no one answered because of that.


----------



## dazza888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Make a back up from recovery. If something goes wrong, boot into recovery and restore that file.
> Not everyone gets one, it's personal preference. I did it in hopes of performance and battery life.
> I'd say don't use the EZ-Recovery. It's called EZ, because it's easy. Seems you may be having some trouble.
> Kernels and radios can be flashed in recovery. Easy way.
> For this you are better off digging through XDA. I dug back enough to find that post. I don't know what model you have. We're all different carriers, ROM's and mods here. If you're not good with those things, you should mess with it. Go automated until you feel comfortable. Do some research and once you find all the info, then attempt. That's what I do. I think no one answered because of that.


I have already put it on my phone and get a bit better benchmarks as I have set cpu to 1600 and undervolted by 100 using s tweaks which come with the siyah kernel. Where can you find out if you have international version etc?
I forgot to benchmark at stock. At the moment I get 13443 in AnTuTu Benchmark and 5822 in quadrant with cpu rating at 14373 in quadrant.
Can someone tell me what scores they get at stock?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazza888*
> 
> I have already put it on my phone and get a bit better benchmarks as I have set cpu to 1600 and undervolted by 100 using s tweaks which come with the siyah kernel. Where can you find out if you have international version etc?
> I forgot to benchmark at stock. At the moment I get 13443 in AnTuTu Benchmark and 5822 in quadrant with cpu rating at 14373 in quadrant.
> Can someone tell me what scores they get at stock?


Do you have the i9300? (international quad core). I mean, I could compare mine to yours but you are going to have a higher score than my dual core obviously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Okay, that sounds great. Just a few more questions then...
> What happens if something doesn't work? How do you go back to the normal?
> Is it "common sense" in the Android world to get a custom kernel? Does everyone get one?
> Also, unrelated. I am using KyanROM. I tried to download APEX launcher but it keeps crashing. I searched around and nothing they said works (that I saw). Any ideas?


What chris said







No idea about the launcher, never even heard of it before. The only one I ever even tried was "Go Launcher" and it was OK. I don't bother with launchers since I always go for an AOSP ROM. (i hate touchwiz)


----------



## stargate125645

chrischoi, XDA says to use EZ for Verizon SGS3. I'm simply wanting to know how to flash a kernel. Is it still just loading a zip file during recovery exactly as I did for the ROM? The options in EZ are not explained very well which is why I question them. It boots nicely into recovery with CWM so it is good for that at least.

On a related note, does performing a Nandroid backup overwrite the previous?

I've also noticed that these ROMs take up more memory (RAM) than the stock. Is that typical? I have a lot un installed so I'm not sure what would be running at the start.


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks chris and iinversion!

I guess last question. Do you actually notice a difference with a different kernel? What percent difference (if it is possible to give one).


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks chris and iinversion!
> I guess last question. Do you actually notice a difference with a different kernel? What percent difference (if it is possible to give one).


I don't notice a huge difference over the stock PA kernel. I am however in the process of majorly undervolting my phone.. it seems to be a real winner. I'm able to do 2.1GHz on the stock voltage.. I'll post results when I'm done.. it's gonna be awhile because of ton of stability testing.









@stargate. Nandroid should create a seperate backup each time. You flash a kernel exactly the same way you flash a ROM minus the wiping.


----------



## Rubers

stargate, for the love of god make an xda account and post there







99% of your questions are answered over there and any you're getting here come directly from there.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> stargate, for the love of god make an xda account and post there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of your questions are answered over there and any you're getting here come directly from there.


You do realize that I don't need an account to read posts over there, right? It is funny how that works, I know. Now, if you want to sift through 100-page threads when someone here already has the answer then by all means, but searches of the forums did not yield what I was looking for there (and even here people are not answering all the questions were asked to begin with so many of them are repeats), nor did Google.


----------



## Rubers

^ Sorry but stuff like "what is a nandroid backup?" "which kernel should I use when..." can be googled easily. I know you're a knowledgeable person so it just seems like you're being lazy. These guys are being super patient with you but you could find most answers yourself on XDA.

And I say make an account because if you make an account and post a thread you'll get a lot of answers based on your device.

For example, flashing a Kernel is done in either Odin or CWM. Your choice. Odin just takes the boot.img from the tar and flashes it, CWM uses edify and flashes it using the flash_image binary. This is the sort of stuff you can find by reading XDA and googling for answers..

No offense at all, but yeah. Since getting my GS3 in July I'm now creating ROMs and messing with apk's from my research on XDA.


----------



## stargate125645

What? I did not recently ask what is Nandroid backup; I asked if it overwrites the previous backup when you perform another. The EZ Recovery options are not well explained and there is no FAQ that I could find. Searching for something as specific as RAM usage for ROMs did not yield results in Google.

In other words, my questions are generated anymore from using the software and not finding the answer or an acceptable explanation on XDA. And people do not use terminology consistently, which leads to questions. Besides, a place like OCN is supposed to be a knowledge base, so answering the qu stions here if I can't find them elsewhere improves that knowledge base.


----------



## {core2duo}werd





interesting


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What? I did not recently ask what is Nandroid backup; I asked if it overwrites the previous backup when you perform another. The EZ Recovery options are not well explained and there is no FAQ that I could find. Searching for something as specific as RAM usage for ROMs did not yield results in Google.
> 
> In other words, my questions are generated anymore from using the software and not finding the answer or an acceptable explanation on XDA. And people do not use terminology consistently, which leads to questions. Besides, a place like OCN is supposed to be a knowledge base, so answering the qu stions here if I can't find them elsewhere improves that knowledge base.


XDA is also a knowledge base.









It does not overwrite the previous Nandroid. It makes another folder with a date. The dates may be off since there's some bug being worked out.
EZ Recovery, it's called EZ because it's easy. They don't need directions. If you're having trouble don't use it.
To flash a kernel, put the kernel on the phone or SD card, boot to recovery and install .zip.

RAM usage for ROMs and the benchmarks your after... it's a phone.
You're having trouble with EZ Recovery, but you're working on something more complex.

I honestly never noticed a difference between 1.5ghz and 2.0ghz. If it's bragging rights your after, leave it to the advanced users. ALL ANSWERS are found on XDA.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What? I did not recently ask what is Nandroid backup; I asked if it overwrites the previous backup when you perform another. The EZ Recovery options are not well explained and there is no FAQ that I could find. Searching for something as specific as RAM usage for ROMs did not yield results in Google.
> 
> In other words, my questions are generated anymore from using the software and not finding the answer or an acceptable explanation on XDA. And people do not use terminology consistently, which leads to questions. Besides, a place like OCN is supposed to be a knowledge base, so answering the qu stions here if I can't find them elsewhere improves that knowledge base.
> 
> 
> 
> XDA is also a knowledge base.
Click to expand...

Right, so why even have a phone forum here? Why even have a forum here at all since everyone can find the answers elsewhere on any subject, right? Compounding problems is that people do not use the correct terminology here (or are horribly inconsistent), so trying to find answers to questions is exceedingly difficult. "Flashing recovery" versus "flashing a kernel" versus "flashing a ROM". I'm sure there are differences.
Quote:


> It does not overwrite the previous Nandroid. It makes another folder with a date. The dates may be off since there's some bug being worked out.


I cleared the Nandroid space just to be sure. I only have 4GB left after the ROM install so I'd rather not push my limits so there is still room for games (I do have an SD card, but I use it for multiple purposes and don't want to buy another if I do not have to).
Quote:


> EZ Recovery, it's called EZ because it's easy. They don't need directions. If you're having trouble don't use it.


You are not reading the question properly then (ironic, I know). The differences between the options is what I'm getting at. I looked for an explanation on hybrid ROMs, for example, and couldn't find why I would need a separate option if it's still just a ROM (assuming hybrid is referring to a ROM that works on both tablets and phones). There is also no explanation as to how you flash the invisiblek kernel that comes with the EZ-Recovery program, for example, since you reboot into recovery with CWM to flash something. I'm sure to somebody that makes sense, but there is no FAQ on the program and the page devoted to it on XDA did not show anything obvious.
Quote:


> RAM usage for ROMs and the benchmarks your after... it's a phone.


What?
Quote:


> I honestly never noticed a difference between 1.5ghz and 2.0ghz. If it's bragging rights your after, leave it to the advanced users.


What?


----------



## chrischoi

You're taking this way to serious. Just flash away.
You're looking for the basics. They are all basic questions.

I'm not going to post on XDA asking how to update my BIOS. I'm going to dig around OCN and figure it out. I'll even ask on OCN.

You're not showing any effort to look for yourself. You're rapid firing simple questions. I think that's what everyone was getting at.
I'm saying if you don't know the difference between flashing a ROM, kernel and recovery you shouldn't be messing with anything.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Glossary
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Acronyms
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=ROM-VS-Kernel

Different things mean the same thing. You have different users. New and old. Experienced and people who have no idea. They'll call it whatever they want. Everything you need is stickied. It's the same as any forum. Here you have GPU, GFX card, graphics card...

Sure forums are a "knowledge database", but it's hard to help someone who shows no effort in doing any type of research whatsoever. I'm sure the rest of us were in the same boat as you. We just happened to use the search and Google things. It's even easier now. They make YouTube videos of everything.

I'm not trying to be an ass. I'm just trying to encourage you to dig around. With the whole complain on terminology. You may be naming things incorrectly and we have no idea what the question is.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You're taking this way to serious. Just flash away.
> You're looking for the basics. They are all basic questions.
> 
> I'm not going to post on XDA asking how to update my BIOS. I'm going to dig around OCN and figure it out. I'll even ask on OCN.
> 
> You're not showing any effort to look for yourself. You're rapid firing simple questions. I think that's what everyone was getting at.
> I'm saying if you don't know the difference between flashing a ROM, kernel and recovery you shouldn't be messing with anything.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Glossary
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Acronyms
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=ROM-VS-Kernel
> 
> Different things mean the same thing. You have different users. New and old. Experienced and people who have no idea. They'll call it whatever they want. Everything you need is stickied. It's the same as any forum. Here you have GPU, GFX card, graphics card...
> 
> Sure forums are a "knowledge database", but it's hard to help someone who shows no effort in doing any type of research whatsoever. I'm sure the rest of us were in the same boat as you. We just happened to use the search and Google things. It's even easier now. They make YouTube videos of everything.
> 
> I'm not trying to be an ass. I'm just trying to encourage you to dig around. With the whole complain on terminology. You may be naming things incorrectly and we have no idea what the question is.


No one asked you to respond, and you're not even answering the questions. You are assuming I'm asking something (ironically, again) and I'm not. I've already looked, and used Google, and they give no results. And guess what? Your links have no answer for my questions, either, so clearly it's not as easy as you suggest. Or maybe you're not trying? Hypocrisy is always fun. So try practicing what you preach if you want to sit on a high horse.

Edit: What's more, the whole point of asking questions is to understand something so that you are no longer someone who shouldn't be messing with it. The idea that I don't know so I shouldn't be snooping around is just ignorant and defeats the entire purpose of users visiting sites like OCN or XDA.


----------



## chrischoi

The whole EZ Recovery... once you flash a recovery, why are you still messing with it? I went back and read the posts. I did understand them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> chrischoi, XDA says to use EZ for Verizon SGS3. I'm simply wanting to know how to flash a kernel. Is it still just loading a zip file during recovery exactly as I did for the ROM? The options in EZ are not explained very well which is why I question them. It boots nicely into recovery with CWM so it is good for that at least.
> 
> On a related note, does performing a Nandroid backup overwrite the previous?
> 
> I've also noticed that these ROMs take up more memory (RAM) than the stock. Is that typical? I have a lot un installed so I'm not sure what would be running at the start.


You say it says use EZ and it booted to CWM. So what are you trying to accomplish? Put a recovery inside your recovery so you can recover dawg?
How to flash a kernel, I told you how. That's the basic stuff everyone is talking about. You put it on the phone or SD card and flash it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Some of these ROMs say I need to have an unlocked bootloader to utilize the ROM fully. What exactly does that entail? Is that not what I already did when rooting the phone and unlocking the kernel? Seems redundant.
> 
> Edit: How do I flash a new kernel, or flash the new radio? Those options in EZ-Recovery are confusing (i.e. what is the point of the invisiblek v2 option?).


Stop using EZ Recovery. Flash the .zip. You didn't read anything about CWM. You just flash everything through CWM.

I answered all your questions. You're just being stubborn and not listening. Sure XDA says use EZ Recovery, but it doesn't mean use it for everything.
Seems like EZ Recovery flashes recoveries. Recovery flashes ROM, Kernels and Radios. You can even ODIN Radios.

You're not comprehending this information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> No one asked you to respond, and you're not even answering the questions. You are assuming I'm asking something (ironically, again) and I'm not.


You say your asking a question and you're not. Why are you here? What don't you understand about EZ-Recovery? It has one main purpose. Flash a recovery. Then you use Recovery or ODIN from there on out. Crazy.

You're so stuck up on using EZ Recovery. The answer is, stop using it once you have 1 recovery on there. Everything else is flashed through recovery.


----------



## stargate125645

So I'm doing well with the Synergy ROM (and it ziggy kernel). The ROM seems to suck up RAM at twofold the rate as the stock, but I haven't seen as verse battery effects yet. It appears s to come with the most recent radio as well as the kernel is for the VLAG1. It is hard to believe that the ROM can suck up that much RAM, but oh well. Truth be told, the stock ROM unlocked so I can uninstall crap and adjust clocks is great, but the OTA force looms over me so I like that this ROM blocks OTA updates. The customizable settings widget is also nice.

My only complaints anymore are with other software... Namely Titanium Backup (it won't back up to the directory I tell it to) and Voltage Control (it doesn't actually allow me to control voltages). I've no idea if it changes voltages when I down clock or not. Trying other options like setCPU.

Word to the wise: The standard clock is tied to the alarm clock widget, so uninstalling that pooped on my alarm widget. I'll look online for the apk to reinstall it (I don't like the looks of 3rd party ones.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Also, unrelated. I am using KyanROM. I tried to download APEX launcher but it keeps crashing. I searched around and nothing they said works (that I saw). Any ideas?


Don't use Apex until further notice. Unless you were able to back up a older version. Something Apex needs to fix.


----------



## dazza888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Do you have the i9300? (international quad core). I mean, I could compare mine to yours but you are going to have a higher score than my dual core obviously.
> What chris said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea about the launcher, never even heard of it before. The only one I ever even tried was "Go Launcher" and it was OK. I don't bother with launchers since I always go for an AOSP ROM. (i hate touchwiz)


Yes I must have the international i9300 because mine is quad core


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Don't use Apex until further notice. Unless you were able to back up a older version. Something Apex needs to fix.


Good to hear haha, I thought I was doing something wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## bigal1542

So a few questions that most likely have really simple answers, but I'm seeing too many options. I have the at&T I747 with KyanROM if it helps.

1. How do I get voice mail? I would prefer visual, but I could deal with the old school.

2. Is there any way to have notification numbers on the app on the home screen? They app doesn't have a setting for it, so could another do it?

3. Does KyanROM include S Voice? I can't seem to find any answer.

Thanks


----------



## stargate125645

Voice mail is specific to each carrier. Dialing your own phone number and pressing the asterisk works for Verizon, and there is also a shortcut of *86 or something like that. So it should be the same as your last phone.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So a few questions that most likely have really simple answers, but I'm seeing too many options. I have the at&T I747 with KyanROM if it helps.
> 
> 1. How do I get voice mail? I would prefer visual, but I could deal with the old school.
> 
> 2. Is there any way to have notification numbers on the app on the home screen? They app doesn't have a setting for it, so could another do it?
> 
> 3. Does KyanROM include S Voice? I can't seem to find any answer.
> 
> Thanks


1. You had AT&T right? Visual Voicemail
You can always find your carrier's Visual Voicemail. Calling yourself is outdated.

2. I think TW can. Mine does. If it's not an enabled setting in your settings, you may have to wait for Apex to be fixed.

3. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=26294008&postcount=1

Try digging around, I know some people have it installed. I don't use it. I prefer Google's voice search.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 1. You had AT&T right? Visual Voicemail
> You can always find your carrier's Visual Voicemail. Calling yourself is outdated.
> 2. I think TW can. Mine does. If it's not an enabled setting in your settings, you may have to wait for Apex to be fixed.
> 3. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=26294008&postcount=1
> Try digging around, I know some people have it installed. I don't use it. I prefer Google's voice search.


1. That is what I am confused on. The AT&T page explicitly states that the SGS3 is supported, but when I look it up, I get this:
Quote:


> This app is incompatible with your AT&T Samsung SGH-I747M.


I am guessing this is the reason that I couldn't find it when I was searching on my phone







.

2. Sorry for being a noob, but what is TW? All google is bringing up is the weather channel, and time warner, which I don't think are what you meant lol. If it helps, it is for the app Tasks. I would like it to have a little count of how many things are due today. Also, Apex just released a fix yesterday, I installed it and it is working amazing. It doesn't offer settings for notification counts on Tasks.

3. Since you prefer google voice, I will switch over to that. Now I have another question then. Currently the only way I can get to it is to have the 4x1 widget on the home screen. I can click the mic and it works. I used to be able to double click the home button to get to it, but that doesn't work anymore. I searched, but couldn't find anything that applied to me.


----------



## ghostrider85

does anyone know when is the release date for the official jelly bean update in the US?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> does anyone know when is the release date for the official jelly bean update in the US?


When the carriers release it.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 1. You had AT&T right? Visual Voicemail
> You can always find your carrier's Visual Voicemail. Calling yourself is outdated.
> 2. I think TW can. Mine does. If it's not an enabled setting in your settings, you may have to wait for Apex to be fixed.
> 3. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=26294008&postcount=1
> Try digging around, I know some people have it installed. I don't use it. I prefer Google's voice search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That is what I am confused on. The AT&T page explicitly states that the SGS3 is supported, but when I look it up, I get this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This app is incompatible with your AT&T Samsung SGH-I747M.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am guessing this is the reason that I couldn't find it when I was searching on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 2. Sorry for being a noob, but what is TW? All google is bringing up is the weather channel, and time warner, which I don't think are what you meant lol. If it helps, it is for the app Tasks. I would like it to have a little count of how many things are due today. Also, Apex just released a fix yesterday, I installed it and it is working amazing. It doesn't offer settings for notification counts on Tasks.
> 
> 3. Since you prefer google voice, I will switch over to that. Now I have another question then. Currently the only way I can get to it is to have the 4x1 widget on the home screen. I can click the mic and it works. I used to be able to double click the home button to get to it, but that doesn't work anymore. I searched, but couldn't find anything that applied to me.
Click to expand...

1. I'm sure there is an .apk that will run on it. I don't have an i747 so I can't test it. Try downloading a couple voicemail .apks or searching Play Store. Maybe there is something in there.
On the kyanROM forum, you could try searching voicemail in that thread.

2. No need to apologize! TW = TouchWiz. Samsung's stock launcher. Some things have notification counters, some do not. Might have to find a new program. Maybe try any.DO and use the widget? Definitely worth checking out.

3. I use the Google Search or Now whichever is there. Some ROMs just never supported certain ones. Refer back to kyanROM thread for answers. Each one is different and depends on the dev that made it.


----------



## Scorpion667

Hey iinversion, just wanted to share a brilliant 4.1.1 Jellybean ROM (non touchwiz), it is by far the smoothest UI experience I've ever seen on an Android device. My friend is also using it on his Nexus, he told me about this one. It's basically the best of both worlds between CM10 and AOKP
Everything I have tested works, including LTE, perfect wifi, notification LED, camera, camcorder and the battery life is really good with KT JB kernel. Getting positive reviews in the thread also.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1900452&highlight=dpi

This will require a full wipe though, this is how I did it without any bugs:

(All in one go, no reboot in between)

Reboot in CWM
Wipe Data/Factory Reset
Wipe cache
Wipe Dalvik cache
Flash ROM
Wipe cache
Wipe Dalvik
Flash JB Gapps
Wipe cache
Wipe Dalvik
Flash Ktoonez 9-23 AOSP JB kernel
Wipe Cache
Wipe Dalvik
Fix Permissions

Reboot

Profit


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Hey iinversion, just wanted to share a brilliant 4.1.1 Jellybean ROM (non touchwiz), it is by far the smoothest UI experience I've ever seen on an Android device. My friend is also using it on his Nexus, he told me about this one. It's basically the best of both worlds between CM10 and AOKP
> Everything I have tested works, including LTE, perfect wifi, notification LED and the battery life is really good with KT JB kernel. Getting positive reviews in the thread also.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1900452&highlight=dpi
> This will require a full wipe though, this is how I did it without any bugs:
> (All in one go, no reboot in between)
> Reboot in CWM
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> Wipe cache
> Wipe Dalvik cache
> Flash ROM
> Wipe cache
> Wipe Dalvik
> Flash JB Gapps
> Wipe cache
> Wipe Dalvik
> Flash Ktoonez 9-23 AOSP JB kernel
> Wipe Cache
> Wipe Dalvik
> Fix Permissions
> Reboot
> Profit


Looks promising man, I'll have to try it out. I'll probably flash later tonight or tomorrow! Thanks for the find!


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Hey iinversion, just wanted to share a brilliant 4.1.1 Jellybean ROM (non touchwiz), it is by far the smoothest UI experience I've ever seen on an Android device. My friend is also using it on his Nexus, he told me about this one. It's basically the best of both worlds between CM10 and AOKP
> Everything I have tested works, including LTE, perfect wifi, notification LED, camera, camcorder and the battery life is really good with KT JB kernel. Getting positive reviews in the thread also.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1900452&highlight=dpi
> This will require a full wipe though, this is how I did it without any bugs:
> (All in one go, no reboot in between)
> Reboot in CWM
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> Wipe cache
> Wipe Dalvik cache
> Flash ROM
> Wipe cache
> Wipe Dalvik
> Flash JB Gapps
> Wipe cache
> Wipe Dalvik
> Flash Ktoonez 9-23 AOSP JB kernel
> Wipe Cache
> Wipe Dalvik
> Fix Permissions
> Reboot
> Profit


Downloading now... Im going to try it out. Thanks +1 rep if it is awesome


----------



## DarkStar99

I've got the 3.5 version of codename android on my Nexus. It is indeed awesome!


----------



## chrischoi

Reboot in CWM
Wipe Data/Factory Reset
Wipe cache
Wipe Dalvik cache
Flash ROM
Flash JB Gapps
Reboot System. Let sit 5 - 10 minutes.
Reboot to CWM.
Flash Ktoonez 9-23 AOSP JB kernel
Wipe Cache
Wipe Dalvik

Reboot

I recommend in this order. I prefer to let it stabilize before flashing a kernel.
Sometimes you wanna try playing with the ROM first. It may not even need one.

The current ROM I'm on gets better battery life than the kernels I tried. Dev optimized it.
In most cases 1.5ghz is fast enough.


----------



## mclldavidson

I have had all the major phones besides the 5 and the S3 is my fav phone ever. Currently I have a One X, 4s and a GS2. Iphones are ok but I simply prefer Android. I know it is trendy to bash and label all the skins as crap but I actually like TW on the GS3


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mclldavidson*
> 
> I have had all the major phones besides the 5 and the S3 is my fav phone ever. Currently I have a One X, 4s and a GS2. Iphones are ok but I simply prefer Android. I know it is trendy to bash and label all the skins as crap but I actually like TW on the GS3


But TW is too much like iOS they say. HAHAHA.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mclldavidson*
> 
> I have had all the major phones besides the 5 and the S3 is my fav phone ever. Currently I have a One X, 4s and a GS2. Iphones are ok but I simply prefer Android. I know it is trendy to bash and label all the skins as crap but I actually like TW on the GS3


Are you on the US or International phone? If it's the International, I ahve an awesome AOSP themed skin for TW you might like. I like TW too


----------



## wierdo124

Just tried AOKP Build 3 on my d2vzw. acore kept force closing, anyone know what that is?

Nandroiding back to touchwiz I guess. Can't find an AOSP ROM that works properly









Just bad timing. Too late a release for stable ICS AOSP builds and too early for stable JB ones.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I can't seem to win with this damned phone! Received another replacement today and it had the exact same issue in reverse (the bottom 1/3 of the screen being dark/blue and the top 2/3 being bright/yellow)! I'm doing one last exchange, thsi time leaving the white for a blue version to see if that makes any difference. If the next one is a flop, it pains me to say that I think I'm going to drop out of the S III club.


So I received the blue one and it has the same issue, albeit not as prominent, as all of the previous replacements with the uneven screen (and a camera camera lens that rattles more than usual, but that's fine). Is this just one of the downsides of AMOLED screens or does Samsung just have absolutely horrible quality control. I'm down to the choice of asking for one more new replacement or demanding to switch to an iPhone 5 (which I don't want to do, but this screen issue is horrible).
For reference, this is more or less what each replacement has looked like with variations in where the darker/discolored areas have been.


----------



## ghostrider85

anyone having this wifi dicsonnecting and reconecting issue?


----------



## chrischoi

Are you on a custom kernel / ROM?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Are you on a custom kernel / ROM?


nope, not even rooted.


----------



## bigal1542

So for the AT&T voicemail, I can't find anything that is up to date in the last 2 months on xda. I have, however, found one here: http://m.superclick.store.aptoide.com/app/market/com.att.mobile.android.vvm/201/1001763/Visual%20Voicemail

I have never heard of this site, but from what people say it seems like installous for iPhones. Is it safe to use for AT&T visual voicemail (this app is free in the google play market too, I would never use this site to take away from a developer)? I can't install normally because I get the error: This app is incompatible with your AT&T Samsung SGH-I747M, even though I am an AT&T customer and they say my phone is supported.

So I guess in short. Is it safe to install from that site? If so, will it completely overwrite the apk I got off xda, or just update it?


----------



## dazza888

I had it for a while. I think it was in the power saving settings. Not 100% sure but worth a look. The WiFi cutting in and out thatis


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazza888*
> 
> I had it for a while. I think it was in the power saving settings. Not 100% sure but worth a look. The WiFi cutting in and out thatis


did you got it fixed?

mine keeps on reconnecting and disconnecting like every 10 to 15 minutes, and sometimes it won't gonna be able to reconnect at all. i have to turn off the wifi for an hour before i can reconnect again, my other devices doesn't have this issue.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So for the AT&T voicemail, I can't find anything that is up to date in the last 2 months on xda. I have, however, found one here: http://m.superclick.store.aptoide.com/app/market/com.att.mobile.android.vvm/201/1001763/Visual%20Voicemail
> 
> I have never heard of this site, but from what people say it seems like installous for iPhones. Is it safe to use for AT&T visual voicemail (this app is free in the google play market too, I would never use this site to take away from a developer)? I can't install normally because I get the error: This app is incompatible with your AT&T Samsung SGH-I747M, even though I am an AT&T customer and they say my phone is supported.
> 
> So I guess in short. Is it safe to install from that site? If so, will it completely overwrite the apk I got off xda, or just update it?


I haven't seen that site. Should be a .apk file. Not a vvm. If it's not on XDA, I wouldn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dazza888*
> 
> I had it for a while. I think it was in the power saving settings. Not 100% sure but worth a look. The WiFi cutting in and out thatis
> 
> 
> 
> did you got it fixed?
> 
> mine keeps on reconnecting and disconnecting like every 10 to 15 minutes, and sometimes it won't gonna be able to reconnect at all. i have to turn off the wifi for an hour before i can reconnect again, my other devices doesn't have this issue.
Click to expand...

Under advanced settings, have you tried keep wifi on?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I haven't seen that site. Should be a .apk file. Not a vvm. If it's not on XDA, I wouldn't.
> Under advanced settings, have you tried keep wifi on?


i did , but that did not fixed the issue


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I haven't seen that site. Should be a .apk file. Not a vvm. If it's not on XDA, I wouldn't.
> Under advanced settings, have you tried keep wifi on?
> 
> 
> 
> i did , but that did not fixed the issue
Click to expand...

Could be the radio/firmware. I'd see if there is a modem flasher. Go back to an older modem or make sure it's up to date.


----------



## dazza888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> did you got it fixed?
> mine keeps on reconnecting and disconnecting like every 10 to 15 minutes, and sometimes it won't gonna be able to reconnect at all. i have to turn off the wifi for an hour before i can reconnect again, my other devices doesn't have this issue.


Mine is fixed but might be because i turned off power saving. Might be because I installed foxhound rom.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i did , but that did not fixed the issue


is this only at one wireless location or multiple routers??? Perhaps your router just doesn't place nice with your phone...


----------



## wierdo124

I can't see your screen problem in any of the pictures you've posted.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I can't see your screen problem in any of the pictures you've posted.


Can't usually see these things in pictures.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I can't see your screen problem in any of the pictures you've posted.


If you're referring to my post, it should be fairly obvious. The bottom 1/3 or so is more yellow in the pic, looking 'brighter' in person, and the top 2/3 looks more blue in the picture, being both bluer and darker in person.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> If you're referring to my post, it should be fairly obvious. The bottom 1/3 or so is more yellow in the pic, looking 'brighter' in person, and the top 2/3 looks more blue in the picture, being both bluer and darker in person.


I can only see it if I use my IPS monitor. Even then I have to try really hard to see it. For me I see the top is yellow, the middle is normal and the bottom is blue.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> If you're referring to my post, it should be fairly obvious. The bottom 1/3 or so is more yellow in the pic, looking 'brighter' in person, and the top 2/3 looks more blue in the picture, being both bluer and darker in person.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see it if I use my IPS monitor. Even then I have to try really hard to see it. For me I see the top is yellow, the middle is normal and the bottom is blue.
Click to expand...

Regardless of the monitor, you should at least be able to see the difference r between the bottom left and top right corner whites.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I can't see your screen problem in any of the pictures you've posted.


Get a better monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> If you're referring to my post, it should be fairly obvious. The bottom 1/3 or so is more yellow in the pic, looking 'brighter' in person, and the top 2/3 looks more blue in the picture, being both bluer and darker in person.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see it if I use my IPS monitor. Even then I have to try really hard to see it. For me I see the top is yellow, the middle is normal and the bottom is blue.
Click to expand...

Get a better IPS monitor.

His problem is pretty obvious. Even on my Samsung 2333SW LCD monitor I can see the problem (but my LCD screen is actually really amazing and almost on par with my Dell u2410).

Sucks that your phone was like that, I do think that's a power saving problem, but glad it's gone. Would surely have been a -1 for Samsung.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Get a better monitor.
> Get a better IPS monitor.
> His problem is pretty obvious. Even on my Samsung 2333SW LCD monitor I can see the problem (but my LCD screen is actually really amazing and almost on par with my Dell u2410).
> Sucks that your phone was like that, I do think that's a power saving problem, but glad it's gone. Would surely have been a -1 for Samsung.


Get a better monitor? It's calibrated by datacolor and I see true colors in photoshop. Maybe it's just the way I'm looking at it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Get a better monitor.
> Get a better IPS monitor.
> His problem is pretty obvious. Even on my Samsung 2333SW LCD monitor I can see the problem (but my LCD screen is actually really amazing and almost on par with my Dell u2410).
> Sucks that your phone was like that, I do think that's a power saving problem, but glad it's gone. Would surely have been a -1 for Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a better monitor? It's calibrated by datacolor and I see true colors in photoshop. Maybe it's just the way I'm looking at it.
Click to expand...

Lasik Surgery.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Lasik Surgery.


I don't think that changes the color you see. I can see some difference in the phone but not much really.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Lasik Surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that changes the color you see. I can see some difference in the phone but not much really.
Click to expand...











I want laser eye surgery so I can see super colors.

They need to create that.

I wanna' be all:


----------



## chrischoi

No matter what, you'll never be able to see how it really is without seeing it in person. I don't care what monitor you have.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want laser eye surgery so I can see super colors.
> They need to create that.
> I wanna' be all:


Just get shrooms


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want laser eye surgery so I can see super colors.
> They need to create that.
> I wanna' be all:


That would be the best monitor ever.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want laser eye surgery so I can see super colors.
> They need to create that.
> I wanna' be all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get shrooms
Click to expand...


----------



## Infinite Jest

We all just need to hug and make up. I have one more phone on the way (they bumped it up to 32 GB for free), and if this one has a problem, either I need to check into a mental hospital (there so happens to be one 15 minutes from my place) or go for a new model. Verizon's refurbs seem to be riddled with other issues (the one I currently have has something rattling around inside that is not the camera lense), so I'm not too hopeful; it's a shame. I've made the executive decision I'd rather go for a less powerful android phone than even touch the iPhone 5 (4s will be my first and last Apple phone), so unless Motorola ships the Razr hd before November, I might just go for the Razr M if reviews seem decent. I'm praying to the phone gods to get shipped a passable unit!


----------



## elreyhorus

Is Jelly Bean going to a huge upgrade over Ice Cream Sandwich for the S3?


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> Is Jelly Bean going to a huge upgrade over Ice Cream Sandwich for the S3?


It was on my Samsung Galaxy Nexus. So i expect the S3 to be as well


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Just get shrooms


This man right here...









Also, I decided to give up on the AT&T voicemail. They probably have it blocked in the store for my phone because it doesn't work. Decided to switch to google voice, and I can say that I am never going back.


----------



## chrischoi

So convenient.


----------



## iinversion

Just got done testing the battery life on Codename Android. I admit I didn't use my phone as much as I usually do, just texting, some calls, music, and a little of misc other things like browser/facebook. but I think it's pretty good battery life overall. It really got drained there fast at the end because I was using the flashlight while working under my car. Also GPS was kept on the entire time of this battery drain, and WiFi was kept on about 95% of the time. Here's some SS:


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Just got done testing the battery life on Codename Android. I admit I didn't use my phone as much as I usually do, just texting, some calls, music, and a little of misc other things like browser/facebook. but I think it's pretty good battery life overall. It really got drained there fast at the end because I was using the flashlight while working under my car. Also GPS was kept on the entire time of this battery drain, and WiFi was kept on about 95% of the time. Here's some SS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's actually pretty good considering Torch and GPS were used, those are killers on battery. My observation on said ROM was that in standby the battery was VERY good, although when using the phone it seemed to drain slightly faster than usual.
Glad you like it though!

I was having an SMS bug on that ROM where anything over 160 characters would not send. I tried everything from flashing Beta, Stable versions with full wipe multiple times, 3 different kernels, always wipe cache, dalvik and fix permission after kernels, toggled all settings in SMS app, 2 different basebands(modem), wiping data for SMS app, changing apn settings and even transferring over a known working MMS.apk from another AOSP ROM, but still produced the problem. It seems only me and another guy in that thread were having the issue though, so maybe I was doing something wrong, not sure.

Right now I am on Task and Ktoonsez AOKP 9/29 ROM and it seems very solid. It's a bit choppy with stock launcher but with the preinstalled Nova launcher it's BUTTER smooth and stable. I have not tested the camera fully yet but as far as I can tell there are no bugs with my particular setup after a day of heavy use. Can't vouch for battery life as I had music playing for most of the day, not much deep sleep to monitor on my battery graph. I'll post battery results after a few cycles =)


----------



## MRHANDS

New leaked modem for Verizon S3's
http://www.phonearena.com/news/New-baseband-for-the-Verizon-Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-may-improve-signal-strength_id35000

I personally haven't seen a difference inside my house. Will know for sure later today when i'm out and around my usual areas. Phone calls to landlines sound alot better. Mobile to mobile calls sounds about the same.


----------



## frankth3frizz

I wish there weren't so much different s3's.







I hate that I have to stay with what I have and can't try out other roms from other s3 sections without risking it :/


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> I wish there weren't so much different s3's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that I have to stay with what I have and can't try out other roms from other s3 sections without risking it :/


If they are that good. Someone will port them over.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Just got done testing the battery life on Codename Android. I admit I didn't use my phone as much as I usually do, just texting, some calls, music, and a little of misc other things like browser/facebook. but I think it's pretty good battery life overall. It really got drained there fast at the end because I was using the flashlight while working under my car. Also GPS was kept on the entire time of this battery drain, and WiFi was kept on about 95% of the time. Here's some SS:


Try using Faux123's kernel, it gave me much better battery life then Ktoonsez's kernel, but Ktoonsez's is probably better when it comes to sheer power.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> If they are that good. Someone will port them over.


Problem is there isnt enough developers in certain sections. International section has like 4:1 over the tmobile section. lol.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Just got done testing the battery life on Codename Android. I admit I didn't use my phone as much as I usually do, just texting, some calls, music, and a little of misc other things like browser/facebook. but I think it's pretty good battery life overall. It really got drained there fast at the end because I was using the flashlight while working under my car. Also GPS was kept on the entire time of this battery drain, and WiFi was kept on about 95% of the time. Here's some SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try using Faux123's kernel, it gave me much better battery life then Ktoonsez's kernel, but Ktoonsez's is probably better when it comes to sheer power.
Click to expand...

I looked into this. Paul only has a T-Mobile kernel. I think you mentioned Sprint before. Stick to Trinity. Screens were showing L710. I'm using Alpha 33 on FreeGS 0.2.0. Battery life is outstanding.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29720-d2-vzwtmoatt-icsjb-linux-3043kernel-for-aospaokpcm910-romsv016sep-24/

States the other carriers. But specifically leaves out Sprint. States compatible with all CM ROMs. Assuming safe with all non-Sprint builds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> If they are that good. Someone will port them over.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is there isnt enough developers in certain sections. International section has like 4:1 over the tmobile section. lol.
Click to expand...

That's not a problem. That's a hint. T-Maybe... that's why I left the company.


----------



## bigal1542

Three questions for you guys again.

I am running KyanROM and love it. I have been looking at some of the stuff that JB offers, and I am interested.

How stable is all the stuff for the AT&T version? Would you guys recommend sticking with ICS, or moving on to JB? I know someone said that the JB ones aren't as stable, but by how much?

Should I upgrade my modem? I read that some are better, but some are worse. I am currently on I747UCLEM. There are three newer versions: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1831898. Are these releases from AT&T or what? I can't seem to understand why an older one would be better too. Should I upgrade the modem?

I have an I747M, and looking online, that is the Canadian version. I am an AT&T member in the US. Should I be worried about anything? I'm sorta confused here.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I looked into this. Paul only has a T-Mobile kernel. I think you mentioned Sprint before. Stick to Trinity. Screens were showing L710. I'm using Alpha 33 on FreeGS 0.2.0. Battery life is outstanding.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29720-d2-vzwtmoatt-icsjb-linux-3043kernel-for-aospaokpcm910-romsv016sep-24/
> States the other carriers. But specifically leaves out Sprint. States compatible with all CM ROMs. Assuming safe with all non-Sprint builds.
> That's not a problem. That's a hint. T-Maybe... that's why I left the company.


1.It's cheap
2.Fast internet
3.Good reception(atleast where I am)
4.Reasonable customer support
5. Nothing out there that makes me say I need to switch


----------



## bigal1542

I can't figure out how to edit a post with Tapatalk. If anyone knows, please let me know.

In addition to my post above. I found that I had an I747, but it magically became an I747M (the Canadian version) after flashing kyanrom. Is there a way to revert it? If I flash a new rom would it go back to I747?

Also, will I ever need to root again? Like if I flash another rom, will it erase the root?

Thanks!


----------



## dazza888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want laser eye surgery so I can see super colors.
> They need to create that.
> I wanna' be all:


Hahaha try LSD


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Three questions for you guys again.
> 
> I am running KyanROM and love it. I have been looking at some of the stuff that JB offers, and I am interested.
> 
> How stable is all the stuff for the AT&T version? Would you guys recommend sticking with ICS, or moving on to JB? I know someone said that the JB ones aren't as stable, but by how much?
> 
> Should I upgrade my modem? I read that some are better, but some are worse. I am currently on I747UCLEM. There are three newer versions: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1831898. Are these releases from AT&T or what? I can't seem to understand why an older one would be better too. Should I upgrade the modem?
> 
> I have an I747M, and looking online, that is the Canadian version. I am an AT&T member in the US. Should I be worried about anything? I'm sorta confused here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Al


You can upgrade the modem. JB is still buggy. I would hold tight and enjoy your ice cream sandwich.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I can't figure out how to edit a post with Tapatalk. If anyone knows, please let me know.
> 
> In addition to my post above. I found that I had an I747, but it magically became an I747M (the Canadian version) after flashing kyanrom. Is there a way to revert it? If I flash a new rom would it go back to I747?
> 
> Also, will I ever need to root again? Like if I flash another rom, will it erase the root?
> 
> Thanks!


If you press and hold the post on Tapatalk, it gives you the edit option.

I don't think you should be worried as many US members are on that ROM and are not having issues. It might just be a typo. I woudln't worry about it at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I looked into this. Paul only has a T-Mobile kernel. I think you mentioned Sprint before. Stick to Trinity. Screens were showing L710. I'm using Alpha 33 on FreeGS 0.2.0. Battery life is outstanding.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29720-d2-vzwtmoatt-icsjb-linux-3043kernel-for-aospaokpcm910-romsv016sep-24/
> States the other carriers. But specifically leaves out Sprint. States compatible with all CM ROMs. Assuming safe with all non-Sprint builds.
> That's not a problem. That's a hint. T-Maybe... that's why I left the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.It's cheap
> 2.Fast internet
> 3.Good reception(atleast where I am)
> 4.Reasonable customer support
> 5. Nothing out there that makes me say I need to switch
Click to expand...

Fine. It's just horrible out here. I used to work for them and cell service was horrible.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I can't figure out how to edit a post with Tapatalk. If anyone knows, please let me know.
> In addition to my post above. I found that I had an I747, but it magically became an I747M (the Canadian version) after flashing kyanrom. Is there a way to revert it? If I flash a new rom would it go back to I747?
> Also, will I ever need to root again? Like if I flash another rom, will it erase the root?
> Thanks!


I've noticed in the last 2 updates or so that I can't modify a post (at least on OCN) for like half of an hour via tapatalk. The option just never shows up. That's probably what you're experiencing.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I can't figure out how to edit a post with Tapatalk. If anyone knows, please let me know.
> In addition to my post above. I found that I had an I747, but it magically became an I747M (the Canadian version) after flashing kyanrom. Is there a way to revert it? If I flash a new rom would it go back to I747?
> Also, will I ever need to root again? Like if I flash another rom, will it erase the root?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed in the last 2 updates or so that I can't modify a post (at least on OCN) for like half of an hour via tapatalk. The option just never shows up. That's probably what you're experiencing.
Click to expand...

Test from phone.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

I wonder if that's Tapatalk or OCN Forums.
I just edited a post the other day.


----------



## bigal1542

Yep, no edit post on Tapatalk for me







There was on an old one, but not this one.

Chris, I am only worried about the model number, because I can't download any of the AT&T stuff from the market because it is restricted from I747M's (as they are Canadian, and AT&T has no use on those devices). I am positive that I have an I747, because I have screenshots from before flashing KyanROM. Is there any way to change it back? I asked in the KyanROM thread, but haven't gotten a response.

I did try to change it in the build.prop, like a bunch of places said, but when I did, the phone would get to the Samsung screen the crash. I did a nandroid restore and everything was fine, except it is still showing I747M.


----------



## chrischoi

You could try a different ROM. What specifically did you want to use? Is it the VVM?


----------



## bigal1542

I'm using the Google Voice now instead and love it. I haven't picked out anything just yet, but I guess its just me being a stickler and wanting it to be a I747







lol.

What would you recommend for a ROM for AT&T? Here are the ones I have sorta looked at, but so far, I really don't know what to look for in a ROM:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765130

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1796502

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846701

I could have easily missed some too.

If you _really_ think I should just stick with the KyanROM and ignore the M, and get by until Jelly Bean, let me know and I will just do that. Again, you know much more than me lol


----------



## ghostrider85

anyone uses extended battery? which one?


----------



## pat031

Anyone can confirm this question ?
I live in Canada and I have the S3 model SGH-I747 for Canada and US. My question is :
If I unlocked it, can I use a sim card from Amsterdam and use it there ??
I know in holland they have Orange mobile compagnie and some other.
Anyone got some feedback about North American phone unlocked to be use in Europe ?

Regards,


----------



## HA3AP

Double Post


----------



## HA3AP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pat031*
> 
> Anyone can confirm this question ?
> I live in Canada and I have the S3 model SGH-I747 for Canada and US. My question is :
> If I unlocked it, can I use a sim card from Amsterdam and use it there ??
> I know in holland they have Orange mobile compagnie and some other.
> Anyone got some feedback about North American phone unlocked to be use in Europe ?
> Regards,


Yes it will work


----------



## labbu63

Alright guys quick question. Is it worth getting the S3 now? I just want a few opinions because im getting tired of my captivate, which is a tank of a phone lol.


----------



## Simca

You're in a Samsung Galaxy S3 praise thread, do you think anyone is going to tell you NOT to get it?


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're in a Samsung Galaxy S3 praise thread, do you think anyone is going to tell you NOT to get it?


Yeah i was expecting something like that


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're in a Samsung Galaxy S3 praise thread, do you think anyone is going to tell you NOT to get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i was expecting something like that
Click to expand...

In that case, no, don't buy the GS3. It's not worth it. Wait for a better phone.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> Alright guys quick question. Is it worth getting the S3 now? I just want a few opinions because im getting tired of my captivate, which is a tank of a phone lol.


no, it's a crappy phone, get the iphone 5 instead and never look back


----------



## Hiep

If you can get the international version of the S3, get it. If not, don't. Rather get the iPhone because of its CPU and GPU. The S3 with the snapdragon sucks, honestly. My old Epic 4G played games smoother than my Sprint GS3, (PowerVR SGX540 GPU). I definitely did not see much of a performance boost and am kind of disappointed. And yes, both of the phones are on stock CM10 builds. Yes it scores almost double of my old phone but does not feel 2x faster.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I'm using the Google Voice now instead and love it. I haven't picked out anything just yet, but I guess its just me being a stickler and wanting it to be a I747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> What would you recommend for a ROM for AT&T? Here are the ones I have sorta looked at, but so far, I really don't know what to look for in a ROM:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765130
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1796502
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846701
> 
> I could have easily missed some too.
> 
> If you _really_ think I should just stick with the KyanROM and ignore the M, and get by until Jelly Bean, let me know and I will just do that. Again, you know much more than me lol


I would personally use Kyan til Kyan has a JB ROM. But if you want to change, I would go to this one next.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765130

I always look at ROM activity. You can't go wrong with the numbers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> anyone uses extended battery? which one?


Seidio. Quality. Pm'ed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> Alright guys quick question. Is it worth getting the S3 now? I just want a few opinions because im getting tired of my captivate, which is a tank of a phone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> no, it's a crappy phone, get the iphone 5 instead and never look back
Click to expand...

-.-
You smell funny.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> no, it's a crappy phone, get the iphone 5 instead and never look back


............................................................


----------



## dazza888

It's a great phone.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> ............................................................


What?


----------



## dazza888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I would personally use Kyan til Kyan has a JB ROM. But if you want to change, I would go to this one next.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765130
> I always look at ROM activity. You can't go wrong with the numbers.
> Seidio. Quality. Pm'ed.
> -.-
> You smell funny.


Where do you look at the ROM numbers?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazza888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I would personally use Kyan til Kyan has a JB ROM. But if you want to change, I would go to this one next.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765130
> I always look at ROM activity. You can't go wrong with the numbers.
> Seidio. Quality. Pm'ed.
> -.-
> You smell funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you look at the ROM numbers?
Click to expand...

By ROM numbers, I meant total number of thread views, thread activity and number or Thanks generated by the OP and how many hr had. You can get a feel for if people like his work and if he's been around a while.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dazza888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> By ROM numbers, I meant total number of thread views, thread activity and number or Thanks generated by the OP and how many hr had. You can get a feel for if people like his work and if he's been around a while.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Where do you find their ROM threads?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> no, it's a crappy phone, get the iphone 5 instead and never look back


LOL. It's not Apple so it must be crap!...
*Knock, knock.* "Have you heard the good news?"


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazza888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> By ROM numbers, I meant total number of thread views, thread activity and number or Thanks generated by the OP and how many hr had. You can get a feel for if people like his work and if he's been around a while.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find their ROM threads?
Click to expand...

In the carrier forum.









Just type in carrier, s3, xda and click Android Development on Google.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I would personally use Kyan til Kyan has a JB ROM. But if you want to change, I would go to this one next.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765130
> 
> I always look at ROM activity. You can't go wrong with the numbers.


Sounds good. Just curious, in simple terms, what's the difference between the one you linked and KyanROM?

I might just stick with KyanROM then and just get by.

Another question... So I'm reading about kernel on here and on xda. Is there any negative side effects to Koontz one? I mean I've seen people say it's faster, better battery, and all that stuff. Is it one of those things you should always do? And how do kernel updates work with rom updates? If I update KyanROM, what will happen? What about upgrading to JB?

Thanks!

I'll rep when I hop on my comp

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I would personally use Kyan til Kyan has a JB ROM. But if you want to change, I would go to this one next.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765130
> 
> I always look at ROM activity. You can't go wrong with the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. Just curious, in simple terms, what's the difference between the one you linked and KyanROM?
> 
> I might just stick with KyanROM then and just get by.
> 
> Another question... So I'm reading about kernel on here and on xda. Is there any negative side effects to Koontz one? I mean I've seen people say it's faster, better battery, and all that stuff. Is it one of those things you should always do? And how do kernel updates work with rom updates? If I update KyanROM, what will happen? What about upgrading to JB?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'll rep when I hop on my comp
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Negative? They are mostly alphas and betas at this point. None are guaranteed stable and you are a guinea pig. Faster and better battery are a double edged sword. You can OC and it's faster, faster battery drain. But it can also undervolt and save battery. I do it when I feel comfortable that it is stable. Sometimes you have to fully reflash a ROM to get back to stock if it's borked. I do a full reset couple times a week anyway. Kernel updates you just flash. When you update a ROM, you'll have to reflash the kernel. If you updated to JB, you'll reflash.
Flashing a ROM will always add the stock or modified by the ROM's Dev if they are capable back. Then you have to flash your preferred kernel again.

Just flash the crap out of it. Lol. That's what I did and that's how I learned. ODIN can save you.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Negative? They are mostly alphas and betas at this point. None are guaranteed stable and you are a guinea pig. Faster and better battery are a double edged sword. You can OC and it's faster, faster battery drain. But it can also undervolt and save battery. I do it when I feel comfortable that it is stable. Sometimes you have to fully reflash a ROM to get back to stock if it's borked. I do a full reset couple times a week anyway. Kernel updates you just flash. When you update a ROM, you'll have to reflash the kernel. If you updated to JB, you'll reflash.
> Flashing a ROM will always add the stock or modified by the ROM's Dev if they are capable back. Then you have to flash your preferred kernel again.
> Just flash the crap out of it. Lol. That's what I did and that's how I learned. ODIN can save you.


Okay, got ya. I am assuming you are talking about JB ROMs. So is there an estimate at when these will be stable? Will it be based on when an AT&T JB build is released, or something else?

So with kernel, does it do anything other than unlocking the ability to OC and undervolt?

Last thing, I haven't used ODIN yet. What can it do that CWM can't? I always just use CWM for restores.

Thanks again man, you are a huge help.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Negative? They are mostly alphas and betas at this point. None are guaranteed stable and you are a guinea pig. Faster and better battery are a double edged sword. You can OC and it's faster, faster battery drain. But it can also undervolt and save battery. I do it when I feel comfortable that it is stable. Sometimes you have to fully reflash a ROM to get back to stock if it's borked. I do a full reset couple times a week anyway. Kernel updates you just flash. When you update a ROM, you'll have to reflash the kernel. If you updated to JB, you'll reflash.
> Flashing a ROM will always add the stock or modified by the ROM's Dev if they are capable back. Then you have to flash your preferred kernel again.
> Just flash the crap out of it. Lol. That's what I did and that's how I learned. ODIN can save you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, got ya. I am assuming you are talking about JB ROMs. So is there an estimate at when these will be stable? Will it be based on when an AT&T JB build is released, or something else?
> 
> So with kernel, does it do anything other than unlocking the ability to OC and undervolt?
> 
> Last thing, I haven't used ODIN yet. What can it do that CWM can't? I always just use CWM for restores.
> 
> Thanks again man, you are a huge help.
Click to expand...

NP.

Once JB source is out, they can base it off that for a more stable ROM. No time frame, just how fast they work. They do it for free so I'm just appreciative of all the work they do. Just don't ask on XDA, that's one of the rules. Lol.

Kernel, does other little tricks. If you look around for faux123's work, he has a diagram and explains kernels.
ODIN is a .exe for Windows. It's a flashing tool, it can fully restore back to stock. Overwrites CWM and all.
I recommend getting TWRP recovery. Most Devs support TWRP over CWM. Better features, easier to use.

Or this:
Quote:


> Android (like many other Smartphone operating systems) runs on the Linux kernel. The Linux kernel was created in the early 1990's by a gentleman named Linus Torvalds in Helsinki Finland. It's incredibly stable, incredibly friendly, and incredibly difficult for the layman to understand and modify. Thankfully it's also very popular so it has been ported on to a multitude of hardware, including our Android devices.
> Think of the kernel as an interface layer between the hardware and software on your device. The kernel decides when things happen, such as the LED indicator gets lit. An application sends a request to the operating system to blink the LED. The operating system then sends the request to the kernel, which makes the light flash for the amount of time requested by the OS.
> What sounds like a round-about way to get things done is also what makes the system so scalable and robust. Application developers only have to code in a way the operating system understands and the kernel makes it work on the hardware. This also keeps the application running in it's own user-space and separate from the kernel. That means when you run the latest uber-cool app that wasn't designed for your particular OS version, or is still very beta and it crashes, the kernel gives you the option to Force Close the application and the kernel can run untouched.
> In a standard Android ROM (we will leave developer images and the like for another discussion) the kernel is bundled along with a set of instructions that tell the device how to load the kernel and the OS during boot. This is the boot.img that you see inside a zipped ROM that you're not able to easily open. The device knows to extract this image to internal memory (the ramdisk) and follow a series of scripts (init scripts) to load the kernel and then the other portions of the OS. That's what's happening while you're watching the boot animation. Interestingly enough this is done the same way for a PC, your smartphone, an Android tablet, or even a smart Linux powered toaster. If you're feeling exceptionally geeky, plug your Android phone into the USB port on your PC and let the PC boot from the USB device. No, it doesn't actually load, but you can watch the animation while it tries to match up the hardware support with what's inside your PC. As I said, Linux is amazingly scalable and as a result so is Android.


Any time. I'm just waiting for you to send me a GTX670.


----------



## iinversion

@ bigal

Don't be so scared away simply because something is not stated as a "final stable" release. I have been using ktoonsez kernel for quite awhile now and I have not experienced any issues since the late Aug. release which had a minor bug. I'm undervolted -100mv from stock volts and has been completely stable. No random reboots, no crashes, etc. Undervolting doesn't increase battery life by a ton, but it doesn't make it worse either.

I have also used two different JB ROM's, neither of which had any noticeable bugs which would stray me away from using it.. so while they may not be marketed as "final stable release", doesn't mean they should be avoided. I think the only bug that my previous JB ROM had that I noticed was the charging LED wasn't on when it was charging.. like oh well, no big deal. I'm never going back to ICS, I prefer JB after using them.


----------



## eternal7trance

I got too scared off from buying the iphone 5 so I just got a S3 from sprint. They had a nice deal on another website. Hopefully I made the right choice. Is the american verison that bad?

Either way it should be a huge upgrade from my trusty lg rumor touch that I had for several years.


----------



## ghostrider85

tmobile had this magenta deal last week, they are selling everything for free after rebate, so i bought two galaxy s3


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> NP.
> Once JB source is out, they can base it off that for a more stable ROM. No time frame, just how fast they work. They do it for free so I'm just appreciative of all the work they do. Just don't ask on XDA, that's one of the rules. Lol.
> Kernel, does other little tricks. If you look around for faux123's work, he has a diagram and explains kernels.
> ODIN is a .exe for Windows. It's a flashing tool, it can fully restore back to stock. Overwrites CWM and all.
> I recommend getting TWRP recovery. Most Devs support TWRP over CWM. Better features, easier to use.
> Or this:
> Any time. I'm just waiting for you to send me a GTX670.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll make sure not to ask over there.

So I am still confused, so the only time you would use ODIN is to completely reset your phone to out of the box settings? Will I ever need to do this again? I guess I'm trying to ask, how will I know if I need to use ODIN? Right now I am just using CWM for all the flashing and stuff.

As for TWRP... I currently have CWM, so how would I change to TWRP? It looks pretty cool. Does it do the exact same thing? Also, what the hell is a nandoid backup? I thought only CWM could do it. Is it just the term used for any backup or what?

Thanks!

Oh and if I ever get some extra cash, who knows








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> @ bigal
> Don't be so scared away simply because something is not stated as a "final stable" release. I have been using ktoonsez kernel for quite awhile now and I have not experienced any issues since the late Aug. release which had a minor bug. I'm undervolted -100mv from stock volts and has been completely stable. No random reboots, no crashes, etc. Undervolting doesn't increase battery life by a ton, but it doesn't make it worse either.
> I have also used two different JB ROM's, neither of which had any noticeable bugs which would stray me away from using it.. so while they may not be marketed as "final stable release", doesn't mean they should be avoided. I think the only bug that my previous JB ROM had that I noticed was the charging LED wasn't on when it was charging.. like oh well, no big deal. I'm never going back to ICS, I prefer JB after using them.


Well, you just opened up a whole new can of worms. So for ktoonsez... The only undervolting I have done is for laptops to produce less heat. Is there any advantage for a phone? You said battery life is minimal, so why would you go through the work of flashing a new kernel?

I could care less about the lights haha, as of right now, I just view them as something that burns the battery that isn't needed. What JB roms have you tried? I am getting to the point where I really want to get going with a ton of flashes (as both you and chris have said to do), and think it would be fun to throw some JB ones in.

If I do switch to a JB rom, is there anything else I need to change that would be different than flashing ICS roms? I remember someone saying that I can't use titanium backup. Can I use Titanium Backup for contacts and SMS stuff or is that a no no too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I got too scared off from buying the iphone 5 so I just got a S3 from sprint. They had a nice deal on another website. Hopefully I made the right choice. Is the american verison that bad?
> Either way it should be a huge upgrade from my trusty lg rumor touch that I had for several years.


I have been a long time iOS user (the first one, a 3, a 3gs, and a 4) and have absolutely no regrets about switching. I'll warn you there is a ton of stuff to learn, but it has been so much fun so far.


----------



## iinversion

^ A nandroid backup is like a copy of your phone at it's current state. It copies all application data, applications, way your homescreens are, settings, etc and saves it so you can restore it at a later date.

I've tried ParanoidAndroid and I'm currently running Codename Android. They both, have been very awesome and like I said the only issue that I myself have ran into was the LED charging indicator on PA, which was not a problem. I've had no crashes, random reboots, etc that would cause me to get a different ROM. I really liked Paranoid Android, and the only reason that I switched to Codename Android was because someone suggested it in this thread because of the battery life.

Flashing a kernel has it's advantages besides just the minimal battery life gain from undervolting. The kernel itself could prove to be better on battery than another. The undervolting is just taking it a step further to increase the battery life.. and took me a whole 5 seconds to change, and has been stable since. I first started at -150mv for all frequency levels.. it crashed soon after, then tried -125mv, same thing, and -100mv seems to be the sweet spot for my phone. YMMV. Not to mention the 2.1GHz OC looks sick.









If you want to switch to a JB ROM, just nandroid your current setup and flash away - don't bother backing anything up unless it's text messages that you want to transfer over, because like it's been said before titanium backup restores might not work out too well.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> ^ A nandroid backup is like a copy of your phone at it's current state. It copies all application data, applications, way your homescreens are, settings, etc and saves it so you can restore it at a later date.
> I've tried ParanoidAndroid and I'm currently running Codename Android. They both, have been very awesome and like I said the only issue that I myself have ran into was the LED charging indicator on PA, which was not a problem. I've had no crashes, random reboots, etc that would cause me to get a different ROM. I really liked Paranoid Android, and the only reason that I switched to Codename Android was because someone suggested it in this thread because of the battery life.
> Flashing a kernel has it's advantages besides just the minimal battery life gain from undervolting. The kernel itself could prove to be better on battery than another. The undervolting is just taking it a step further to increase the battery life.. and took me a whole 5 seconds to change, and has been stable since. I first started at -150mv for all frequency levels.. it crashed soon after, then tried -125mv, same thing, and -100mv seems to be the sweet spot for my phone. YMMV. Not to mention the 2.1GHz OC looks sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to switch to a JB ROM, just nandroid your current setup and flash away - don't bother backing anything up unless it's text messages that you want to transfer over, because like it's been said before titanium backup restores might not work out too well.


So what battery life increase did you get from the CA, the kernel, and unvervolting. Even a percentage estimate in the general area, cause I have literally no idea.

Does CA have a thread on xda for the AT&T version? I can't seem to find it. Or am I looking in the wrong area. I did find their blog and their own set of forums though.

So what else can a kernel help with other than battery? Everyone is saying "it can do other stuff" but I don't have an idea of what else it could possibly do haha.

So don't use TB for any backup at all between builds? For anything? The only thing I need to back up then is contacts. I know some people said google sync and stuff, but I don't know if that is backed up for me or what. What's the best way? I would like to be able to be sure they are backed up too, cause it would suck having to get them all again







And can I use TB from 4.1.1 to 4.1.2 or is that bad too?

And are all nandroid backups the same then? Like if I do a nandroid from CWM and TWRP. is there any difference?


----------



## Simca

Kernel controls how much you can overclock a phone for more power or how much energy saving/battery life you can get.

Doesn't really control much else.

If google is synced with your contacts it's flawless.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Kernel controls how much you can overclock a phone for more power or how much energy saving/battery life you can get.
> Doesn't really control much else.
> If google is synced with your contacts it's flawless.


Geez, you're helping me out with audio now this... Thanks









Any way to check if it is synced correctly?

If I go to settings -> Accounts and Sync -> it shows my email and if I click it, contacts are checked. Is that enough, or do I need to do something else?


----------



## Simca

Your contacts are automatically synced when you first turn on your phone and sign into a Google Account.

On your web version of Gmail, click Gmail on the left side of your Gmail page, then choose Contacts

Click My contacts on the left side of the page


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your contacts are automatically synced when you first turn on your phone and sign into a Google Account.
> On your web version of Gmail, click Gmail on the left side of your Gmail page, then choose Contacts
> Click My contacts on the left side of the page


Only showing my email contacts there :/

EDIT: nvm, I went into contacts and did "merge with google" and now they are appearing.


----------



## chrischoi

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.s0up.goomanager&hl=en
Quote:


> How to Install TWRP Recovery on AT&T Galaxy S3
> 
> Make sure your phone is rooted. You can use the guide → here to root your phone.
> Download the app GooManager from the Play Store.
> NOTE: If you cannot find it on the Play Store or it isn't compatible/available for your device, you can manually download its .APK file from here, copy it to the phone, and install it manually using a file manager. You will need to enable "Unknown Sources" in Settings » Security on the phone to be able to install it manually.
> Open GooManager app on your phone. Grant it root access by pressing the Grant/Allow button when prompted.
> Then, press the Menu button (or the button with 3 dots on the top right of the screen), then click on "Install OpenRecoveryScript", then click on Yes. Confirm download and install of recovery by pressing Yes on next popup.
> TWRP recovery will then be downloaded and then installed on your phone after a reboot.
> Once TWRP recovery is installed, to try it out, turn off your phone. Then, hold down Volume Up, Home and then the Power buttons together until the screen turns on, then let them go. The phone will boot into TWRP recovery in a few seconds.


I feel it's more stable. You don't use volume keys to navigate. It's all touch. You'll never need CWM.

Re-do your backs ups just in case. For contacts, just open up contacts and export to SD Card and USB Storage.
You could also just merge with Google Account, then manage it from: https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#contacts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your contacts are automatically synced when you first turn on your phone and sign into a Google Account.
> 
> On your web version of Gmail, click Gmail on the left side of your Gmail page, then choose Contacts
> 
> Click My contacts on the left side of the page


The down fall of that is some people somehow change the default and set it to phone only. Or they set it to their Outlook and then get duplicates and lose the phone contacts. I see this happen all the time. I work in Wireless.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your contacts are automatically synced when you first turn on your phone and sign into a Google Account.
> On your web version of Gmail, click Gmail on the left side of your Gmail page, then choose Contacts
> Click My contacts on the left side of the page
> 
> 
> 
> Only showing my email contacts there :/
> 
> EDIT: nvm, I went into contacts and did "merge with google" and now they are appearing.
Click to expand...




If after that it still just shows email contacts, then you're not synced with google. Add your google account to your phone then sync it.


----------



## bigal1542

@ chris:

So will TWRP just overwrite CWM? I'm just worried if both end up on there. That's really what I was getting at when asking if there are any special steps if I already have CWM.

@Simca:

Thanks, got it. I had to go into contacts and merge with google. Apparently having the account synced wasn't enough.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your contacts are automatically synced when you first turn on your phone and sign into a Google Account.
> On your web version of Gmail, click Gmail on the left side of your Gmail page, then choose Contacts
> Click My contacts on the left side of the page
> 
> 
> 
> Only showing my email contacts there :/
> 
> EDIT: nvm, I went into contacts and did "merge with google" and now they are appearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If after that it still just shows email contacts, then you're not synced with google. Add your google account to your phone then sync it.
Click to expand...

Much easier this way.









https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#contacts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> @ chris:
> 
> So will TWRP just overwrite CWM? I'm just worried if both end up on there. That's really what I was getting at when asking if there are any special steps if I already have CWM.
> .


Your phone will only have one recovery. It will just re-write it. You're in the clear.

This is awesome. Mod PM'ed me for rep abuse thinking I did something, then the counter keeps going with the Unique topics staying low. BWAHAHA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> You Rep
> Rep: 51 (Unique: 21)
> Doesn't look good, I will check. Looks like rep abuse which will get you banned from Marketplace.
> 
> Let you know what I find soon..


I also want to apologize. When I say Alphas and Betas, I don't mean they suck. Stable and final releases are good. But before that, they might just be missing little things. Just need tweaked. Also experiment and find out what you can and cannot live with.

Someone else asked about the US version of the phone. Nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Much easier this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#contacts
> Your phone will only have one recovery. It will just re-write it. You're in the clear.
> This is awesome. Mod PM'ed me for rep abuse thinking I did something, then the counter keeps going with the Unique topics staying low. BWAHAHA.


Sounds good. I will flash TWRP now then.

And if the mod is curious, he should just look here. I mean you deserve more than you have if you ask me. You have been giving insane amounts of help from the start!


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So what battery life increase did you get from the CA, the kernel, and unvervolting. Even a percentage estimate in the general area, cause I have literally no idea.
> Does CA have a thread on xda for the AT&T version? I can't seem to find it. Or am I looking in the wrong area. I did find their blog and their own set of forums though.
> So what else can a kernel help with other than battery? Everyone is saying "it can do other stuff" but I don't have an idea of what else it could possibly do haha.
> So don't use TB for any backup at all between builds? For anything? The only thing I need to back up then is contacts. I know some people said google sync and stuff, but I don't know if that is backed up for me or what. What's the best way? I would like to be able to be sure they are backed up too, cause it would suck having to get them all again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can I use TB from 4.1.1 to 4.1.2 or is that bad too?
> And are all nandroid backups the same then? Like if I do a nandroid from CWM and TWRP. is there any difference?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1900452&highlight=dpi

^ The thread. It provides a download for each carrier.

I'm not sure about the CWM to TWRP nandroid, but I would assume so. I just stick with CWM since there is literally no reason to do so. I mean it's not like I spend all day in my recovery. I think the above posts answered the rest of your questions. I posted my battery life back a page or two ago. I made 1d battery life with wifi/gps turned on all day and 3 and a half hour of screen-on time. also about an hour of torch use.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1900452&highlight=dpi
> ^ The thread. It provides a download for each carrier.
> I'm not sure about the CWM to TWRP nandroid, but I would assume so. I just stick with CWM since there is literally no reason to do so. I mean it's not like I spend all day in my recovery. I think the above posts answered the rest of your questions. I posted my battery life back a page or two ago. I made 1d battery life with wifi/gps turned on all day and 3 and a half hour of screen-on time. also about an hour of torch use.


Well that sounds awesome. I just got TWRP already too late









When I upgrade from ICS KyanROM to JB CodenameAndroid, will I lose my root?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Well that sounds awesome. I just got TWRP already too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I upgrade from ICS KyanROM to JB CodenameAndroid, will I lose my root?


Nope.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Nope.


Awesome! I had seed some places that you lose your root on updates, so no idea what that applies to.

Okay, last one. How in the world do I install CA? I can't find instructions anywhere, and all the guides say in all caps to follow instructions exactly... So I am not going to just guess the steps.


----------



## Capt

How's the official CM10 for you guys? How close is it to being 100% stable?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Awesome! I had seed some places that you lose your root on updates, so no idea what that applies to.
> Okay, last one. How in the world do I install CA? I can't find instructions anywhere, and all the guides say in all caps to follow instructions exactly... So I am not going to just guess the steps.


Same as all other roms. Wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, flash.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Much easier this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#contacts
> Your phone will only have one recovery. It will just re-write it. You're in the clear.
> This is awesome. Mod PM'ed me for rep abuse thinking I did something, then the counter keeps going with the Unique topics staying low. BWAHAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will flash TWRP now then.
> 
> And if the mod is curious, he should just look here. I mean you deserve more than you have if you ask me. You have been giving insane amounts of help from the start!
Click to expand...

Thanks. He just didn't like it. Lol. I thought he'd investigate it before questioning. But he was quick to question it and state I was being watched. I responded and I haven't heard from him since.


----------



## bigal1542

HOLY SMOKES. Just got everything installed (was confused for a little until I realized I needed to downloaded the google apps







), but holy crap is this thing fast compared to my old one. Everything seems a ton snappier.

EDIT: well everything was great, until I noticed that hte screen flickers a ton. Is there a fix for it? If you come up with it first, sweet, but I will be looking now.

EDIT2: found that disabling HW overlays fixes it. Any problem with keeping this disabled?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Thanks. He just didn't like it. Lol. I thought he'd investigate it before questioning. But he was quick to question it and state I was being watched. I responded and I haven't heard from him since.


Haha yeah, I mean they have good reason to be suspicious. I'm sure it happens a decent amount. Better safe than sorry right?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> HOLY SMOKES. Just got everything installed (was confused for a little until I realized I needed to downloaded the google apps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but holy crap is this thing fast compared to my old one. Everything seems a ton snappier.
> EDIT: well everything was great, until I noticed that hte screen flickers a ton. Is there a fix for it? If you come up with it first, sweet, but I will be looking now.
> EDIT: found that disabling HW overlays fixes it. Any problem with keeping this disabled?
> Haha yeah, I mean they have good reason to be suspicious. I'm sure it happens a decent amount. Better safe than sorry right?


HW? I never had any screen flicker, but then again I might have this HW thing off.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> HW? I never had any screen flicker, but then again I might have this HW thing off.


By default it is off, but checking it stops the flicker. A few have said increasing the minimum CPU speed does, but it only did it less with that.

And harm in checking that box and leaving it that way until a fix comes out?


----------



## chrischoi

Flickering is a JB thing.
Disable HW overlays under development should fix it. But I came back to ICS because the settings didn't stick. Every reboot, I would have to set it back.

Another thing you can do in Dev Options is turn off animation scale for both Windows and Transition... they are default 1x. If you change it to .5x or even off, the phone will be over all snappier.
I think JB has a third one in there, you can turn that off too. I did.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Flickering is a JB thing.
> Disable HW overlays under development should fix it. But I came back to ICS because the settings didn't stick. Every reboot, I would have to set it back.
> Another thing you can do in Dev Options is turn off animation scale for both Windows and Transition... they are default 1x. If you change it to .5x or even off, the phone will be over all snappier.
> I think JB has a third one in there, you can turn that off too. I did.


Yeah it doesn't stick for me, but I rarely restart my phone anyways.

Any harm in leaving HW overlays disabled?

I am guessing that settings the scales to 0 just makes it so it doesnt have the cool transition effects right? Any harm on leaving them at 0?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> By default it is off, but checking it stops the flicker. A few have said increasing the minimum CPU speed does, but it only did it less with that.
> And harm in checking that box and leaving it that way until a fix comes out?


I don't know what you are referring to "HW"?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I don't know what you are referring to "HW"?


Oh, sorry. It's hardware overlays, but abbreviated HW in the options.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Oh, sorry. It's hardware overlays, but abbreviated HW in the options.


Mine is also off, however I am not experiencing any flicker. I do have ktoonsez kernel flashed too though.. do you have that flashed? My min max is 384/2106 for OC.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Mine is also off, however I am not experiencing any flicker. I do have ktoonsez kernel flashed too though.. do you have that flashed? My min max is 384/2106 for OC.


No, I haven't flashed it, but I will now. Why not








Want to point me in the right direction, I haven't looked too much at kernels
Is this right: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776
Do I want this file too: AOSP JELLYBEAN: Download CWM flashable zip kernel
Steps the same as a normal flash? except that I clear the cache, davik, and fix permissions after?

EDIT: Well I did the kernel flash, and it looks like its installed. I am still getting the flickering and it didn't fix my wifi problems. I am still getting the "wps failed. please try again in a few minutes" error. Any ideas on how to fix it?

EDIT2: I updated the modem, and I think that might have fixed the wifi. Is it just a coincidence, or could it have actually fixed it?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> No, I haven't flashed it, but I will now. Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to point me in the right direction, I haven't looked too much at kernels
> Is this right: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776
> Do I want this file too: AOSP JELLYBEAN: Download CWM flashable zip kernel
> Steps the same as a normal flash? except that I clear the cache, davik, and fix permissions after?
> EDIT: Well I did the kernel flash, and it looks like its installed. I am still getting the flickering and it didn't fix my wifi problems. I am still getting the "wps failed. please try again in a few minutes" error. Any ideas on how to fix it?
> EDIT2: I updated the modem, and I think that might have fixed the wifi. Is it just a coincidence, or could it have actually fixed it?


I supposed it could have fixed it. I have not messed with modems. But yes, you had it right. The AOSP JB is what you wanted and you clear cache, dalvik and fix permissions after flashing the kernel but nothing before. The kernel also comes with an app called Ktweaker which is needed to unlock OC with the kernel.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I supposed it could have fixed it. I have not messed with modems. But yes, you had it right. The AOSP JB is what you wanted and you clear cache, dalvik and fix permissions after flashing the kernel but nothing before. The kernel also comes with an app called Ktweaker which is needed to unlock OC with the kernel.


Sweet sounds good. So far, I am absolutely loving the ROM. Like a lot. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sweet sounds good. So far, I am absolutely loving the ROM. Like a lot. Thanks for the recommendation


No problem! I think it's a winner too.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sweet sounds good. So far, I am absolutely loving the ROM. Like a lot. Thanks for the recommendation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! I think it's a winner too.
Click to expand...

Ugh, I can't stand the flickering.

bigal1542 and iinversion FIX IT!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Ugh, I can't stand the flickering.
> bigal1542 and iinversion FIX IT!


Haha, I wish I was able to. This stuff is so far over my head...

On a side note with the Codename Android ROM...

1. Is there any way to change the way the notifications pulldown works? Right now it has huge icons to the left of anything. I also saw that JB has a pinch and expand function for expanding details (like if you have three texts at once).
2. Any way to reduce the vibrate intensity? Both TW and CyanROM did, and it was great. Right now, if I get a text while it is on my desk, I am pretty sure my neighbors can hear it lol.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Ugh, I can't stand the flickering.
> bigal1542 and iinversion FIX IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I wish I was able to. This stuff is so far over my head...
> 
> On a side note with the Codename Android ROM...
> 
> 1. Is there any way to change the way the notifications pulldown works? Right now it has huge icons to the left of anything. I also saw that JB has a pinch and expand function for expanding details (like if you have three texts at once).
> 2. Any way to reduce the vibrate intensity? Both TW and CyanROM did, and it was great. Right now, if I get a text while it is on my desk, I am pretty sure my neighbors can hear it lol.
Click to expand...

Should be in settings under sound?

In PA they had a notification thing that sprung up after every text. Does Codename do that?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Should be in settings under sound?
> In PA they had a notification thing that sprung up after every text. Does Codename do that?


Nope, nothing. I can live without it though. It isn't a big deal.

So what is the difference between Codename Android and CM10, or AOKP, or even PA? Is it worth trying one of them as well? They are in original development, but I don't really understand why or what the differences are. They are the top three ROMs here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1689&daysprune=-1&order=desc&sort=replycount


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Should be in settings under sound?
> In PA they had a notification thing that sprung up after every text. Does Codename do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, nothing. I can live without it though. It isn't a big deal.
> 
> So what is the difference between Codename Android and CM10, or AOKP, or even PA? Is it worth trying one of them as well? They are in original development, but I don't really understand why or what the differences are. They are the top three ROMs here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1689&daysprune=-1&order=desc&sort=replycount
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure Original are ROMs that are made from source or different from stock. Android Development is for ROMs based on the official releases from Samsung. I believe leaked versions fall under Android Development as well.
Difference is just little mods and features each ROM offers. PA is the hybrid, operates like tablet mode and you can change that per app.
AOKP is Android Open Kang Project. Assuming it's Kang.
Codename is something Codename makes. Named it after himself.
CM10 is CyanogenMod. They go for the true clean Android experience. Making it as functional as can be.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Original are ROMs that are made from source or different from stock. Android Development is for ROMs based on the official releases from Samsung. I believe leaked versions fall under Android Development as well.
> Difference is just little mods and features each ROM offers. PA is the hybrid, operates like tablet mode and you can change that per app.
> AOKP is Android Open Kang Project. Assuming it's Kang.
> Codename is something Codename makes. Named it after himself.
> CM10 is CyanogenMod. They go for the true clean Android experience. Making it as functional as can be.


what ROM should i get if i want touchwiz?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Original are ROMs that are made from source or different from stock. Android Development is for ROMs based on the official releases from Samsung. I believe leaked versions fall under Android Development as well.
> Difference is just little mods and features each ROM offers. PA is the hybrid, operates like tablet mode and you can change that per app.
> AOKP is Android Open Kang Project. Assuming it's Kang.
> Codename is something Codename makes. Named it after himself.
> CM10 is CyanogenMod. They go for the true clean Android experience. Making it as functional as can be.
> 
> 
> 
> what ROM should i get if i want touchwiz?
Click to expand...

It will state if it's TW or not in the ROM.
What carrier are you on?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> It will state if it's TW or not in the ROM.
> What carrier are you on?


tmobile, i want to go custom rom but i am confused, there are too many custom rom out there, i don't know which one should i get.
basically, what i want is the same UI/look that my phone currently have, but with a bunch of additional options/customizations.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> tmobile, i want to go custom rom but i am confused, there are too many custom rom out there, i don't know which one should i get.
> basically, what i want is the same UI/look that my phone currently have, but with a bunch of additional options/customizations.


4.1.1:
FrostyJB
XquiziT xD

4.0.4:
FreeGS3 r6
WICKED

I personally use FrostyJB, AMAZING battery even on the stock li6 kernel.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> 4.1.1:
> FrostyJB
> XquiziT xD
> 4.0.4:
> FreeGS3 r6
> WICKED
> I personally use FrostyJB, AMAZING battery even on the stock li6 kernel.


Is that stable?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> 4.1.1:
> FrostyJB
> XquiziT xD
> 4.0.4:
> FreeGS3 r6
> WICKED
> I personally use FrostyJB, AMAZING battery even on the stock li6 kernel.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that stable?
Click to expand...

If clark44 has his FreeGS3, go with that. Safe to say it's stable.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> 4.1.1:
> FrostyJB
> XquiziT xD
> 4.0.4:
> FreeGS3 r6
> WICKED
> I personally use FrostyJB, AMAZING battery even on the stock li6 kernel.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that stable?
Click to expand...

Its my daily driver so I would say yeah

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> If clark44 has his FreeGS3, go with that. Safe to say it's stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Its my daily driver so I would say yeah
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


i'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Original are ROMs that are made from source or different from stock. Android Development is for ROMs based on the official releases from Samsung. I believe leaked versions fall under Android Development as well.
> Difference is just little mods and features each ROM offers. PA is the hybrid, operates like tablet mode and you can change that per app.
> AOKP is Android Open Kang Project. Assuming it's Kang.
> Codename is something Codename makes. Named it after himself.
> CM10 is CyanogenMod. They go for the true clean Android experience. Making it as functional as can be.


Thanks man! That really cleared up a lot of the differences. Now I sorta know where and how to look for ROMs.


----------



## bigal1542

On my phone, so I can't edit posts









Anyone try the AOKP by Task650 and Ktoonsez?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684

I'm really liking the work they are doing, but don't really know much, as the daily OTA update stuff is something I really have no idea about.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> On my phone, so I can't edit posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone try the AOKP by Task650 and Ktoonsez?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684
> I'm really liking the work they are doing, but don't really know much, as the daily OTA update stuff is something I really have no idea about.


Oh, how glad I am you asked, because I'm running that exclusively.

It's amazing man, battery life is awesome, very snappy, and just all around awesome.

Get it, I'm sure you won't regret it.









EDIT: Daily updates mean nightlies, which they make a new build with all updates done for the way packaged as a new ROM. All you really have to do, is use AOKP OTA (comes with the ROM), and flash Gapps after, and the nightlies aren't a pain at all.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Oh, how glad I am you asked, because I'm running that exclusively.
> It's amazing man, battery life is awesome, very snappy, and just all around awesome.
> Get it, I'm sure you won't regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Daily updates mean nightlies, which they make a new build with all updates done for the way packaged as a new ROM. All you really have to do, is use AOKP OTA (comes with the ROM), and flash Gapps after, and the nightlies aren't a pain at all.


Well, that is awesome to hear. So when you update, you do a full flash right? So I will have to set everything up again?

I'm not too worried, because with TB, Apex, and Google Sync, I should be able to back most stuff up real easy.

Just curious, do you always update the nightlies, or just once a week or so?


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Well, that is awesome to hear. So when you update, you do a full flash right? So I will have to set everything up again?
> I'm not too worried, because with TB, Apex, and Google Sync, I should be able to back most stuff up real easy.
> Just curious, do you always update the nightlies, or just once a week or so?


Nope, once you reflash the nightly, and wipe Cache and Dalvik (don't do anything else), and reflash Gapps, just let it do the Android is upgrading thing, and your phone will be back to normal, with all your stuff there, just updated.









I update whenever there's a new nightly available (sometimes there isn't one for days, usually there's one everyday), just because it's so easy, and I like staying up to date.

EDIT: It goes like this essentially.

1. Download new nightly
2. Put on SD card
3. Reboot into recovery
4. Wipe cache and dalvik
5. Flash ROM
6. Flash Gapps
7. Reboot
8. ????????
9. UPDATED!

I've got a question for you. What color S3 do you have? Me personally, I have the red one, since it looks AWESOME!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Nope, once you reflash the nightly, and wipe Cache and Dalvik (don't do anything else), and reflash Gapps, just let it do the Android is upgrading thing, and your phone will be back to normal, with all your stuff there, just updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I update whenever there's a new nightly available (sometimes there isn't one for days, usually there's one everyday), just because it's so easy, and I like staying up to date.
> EDIT: It goes like this essentially.
> 1. Download new nightly
> 2. Put on SD card
> 3. Reboot into recovery
> 4. Wipe cache and dalvik
> 5. Flash ROM
> 6. Flash Gapps
> 7. Reboot
> 8. ????????
> 9. UPDATED!
> I've got a question for you. What color S3 do you have? Me personally, I have the red one, since it looks AWESOME!


I got the white one. Really wish they had the black at the time though :/ I was thinking the red, but I just don't think I could pull it off haha

So in your list, you have nothing of the OTA... lol, so going back to it, why do you even need it then? I am so lost with this OTA stuff









That does sound great though. I will most likely be giving it a shot.

Two things:
You must have d2att recoveryto flash Task and Ktoon's JB rom or you will get error
-What does that mean? Do I have it by default?

And can I use TWRP? Or do I absolutely need CWM?


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I got the white one. Really wish they had the black at the time though :/ I was thinking the red, but I just don't think I could pull it off haha
> So in your list, you have nothing of the OTA... lol, so going back to it, why do you even need it then? I am so lost with this OTA stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound great though. I will most likely be giving it a shot.
> Two things:
> You must have d2att recoveryto flash Task and Ktoon's JB rom or you will get error
> -What does that mean? Do I have it by default?
> And can I use TWRP? Or do I absolutely need CWM?


Dang man, should have gotten the red. :/

You don't NEED them, but I update whenever there's a new nightly (your calling it OTA, good tip, it's not an OTA, it's just that the guys who makes the AOKP for the S3 have an app to update automatically) because it may fix some random bug on the phone that causes better stability (or adds features).

I have no idea what they mean by d2att recovery, but I use TWRP, so I assume if you use TWRP, your fine.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Dang man, should have gotten the red. :/
> You don't NEED them, but I update whenever there's a new nightly (your calling it OTA, good tip, it's not an OTA, it's just that the guys who makes the AOKP for the S3 have an app to update automatically) because it may fix some random bug on the phone that causes better stability (or adds features).
> I have no idea what they mean by d2att recovery, but I use TWRP, so I assume if you use TWRP, your fine.


Sweet sounds good. I might flash this soon. It looks pretty sweet.

So the OTA updates stuff in the backgroup, like real small bugs and stuff? It doesn't have really anything to do with the updates that you flash?


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sweet sounds good. I might flash this soon. It looks pretty sweet.
> So the OTA updates stuff in the backgroup, like real small bugs and stuff? It doesn't have really anything to do with the updates that you flash?


The OTA updater just flashes a new ROM, with the bug fixes, but you have to reflash Gapps (or you have no market haha).

And the OTA updater flashes the exact same stuff that you would flash if you did it manually, just the updater is more convenient.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Well, that is awesome to hear. So when you update, you do a full flash right? So I will have to set everything up again?
> I'm not too worried, because with TB, Apex, and Google Sync, I should be able to back most stuff up real easy.
> Just curious, do you always update the nightlies, or just once a week or so?


Flashing a new nightly without wiping is considered a "dirty" flash. When you do a factory reset, then flash the new nightly it's considered a "clean" flash.

Depending on the changes in the nightly, sometimes you would want to do a clean flash vs dirty.

As for the nightlies, they usually do one every night, 6 days a week. They normally will take a break on the 7th day, but sometimes there will be something new to flash every night.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I got the white one. Really wish they had the black at the time though :/ I was thinking the red, but I just don't think I could pull it off haha
> So in your list, you have nothing of the OTA... lol, so going back to it, why do you even need it then? I am so lost with this OTA stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound great though. I will most likely be giving it a shot.
> Two things:
> You must have d2att recoveryto flash Task and Ktoon's JB rom or you will get error
> -What does that mean? Do I have it by default?
> And can I use TWRP? Or do I absolutely need CWM?


CWM vs TWRP is like Coke vs Pepsi.

CWM was popular back in the day when Gingerbread was where ICS/JB is at today. Although, TWRP is essentially "better" to use for the fact that more dev's are starting to use Aroma installer. I've used both, I prefer TWRP over CWM now even though I'm a CWM vet..


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks longrod and dustin.

So for flashing gapps... Can I just leave the zip of gapps on my external sd card? Or do I have to update that each time as well?


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks longrod and dustin.
> So for flashing gapps... Can I just leave the zip of gapps on my external sd card? Or do I have to update that each time as well?


Gapps updates VERY rarely, so just leave whichever you download on your external SD, and use that.


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet sounds awesome. Thanks a ton guys. I will be flashing in a little bit when I get back home


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks longrod and dustin.
> So for flashing gapps... Can I just leave the zip of gapps on my external sd card? Or do I have to update that each time as well?


They very rarely update. Just make sure if you're flashing a ICS ROM to flash the ICS gapps. JB ROM, JB gapps, etc..


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sweet sounds awesome. Thanks a ton guys. I will be flashing in a little bit when I get back home


Here's the latest version of Gapps, so that you don't get an outdated version.









http://goo.im/devs/Formula84/gapps-jb-20120929-JRO03R/gapps-jb-20120929-JRO03R-Formula84.zip

EDIT: ^--- That Gapps is for Jellybean, which is what you'll be flashing.


----------



## iinversion

Kind of hard keeping up with this thread, but I saw bigal mention something about vibration intensity. Since you flashed ktoonszez kernel you are able to control vibration intensity via the Ktweaker app









And yeah.. no flickering for me on Codename, but then again I'm on 3.6.0, not 3.6.5 or whatever.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Dang man, should have gotten the red. :/
> You don't NEED them, but I update whenever there's a new nightly (your calling it OTA, good tip, it's not an OTA, it's just that the guys who makes the AOKP for the S3 have an app to update automatically) because it may fix some random bug on the phone that causes better stability (or adds features).
> I have no idea what they mean by d2att recovery, but I use TWRP, so I assume if you use TWRP, your fine.
Click to expand...

What OTA do you mean? Once you install a custom ROM. OTA updates don't do anything. They just fail. They'll hint you to update but it won't go through.
You'll have to wait for someone to update their ROM with that OTA update. Then you flash it and you're updated.
I went back and red it and didn't see much about what the whole OTA discussion was about.


----------



## eternal7trance

So I just got my S3 and I noticed a problem with it already. The charger gets up the phone fine when hooked in to a power outlet, but if I have the phone hooked to a USB port directly on my motherboard, it will not charge the phone. It does see the phone and the phone claims it's charging, but the battery just drains like normal.

I have no problem using an iPhone 4S/Nexus 7/iPod touch in the same USB port. I tried other USB ports on the computer but the phone won't charge on them either.

The S3 I have is the US version from sprint.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> So I just got my S3 and I noticed a problem with it already. The charger gets up the phone fine when hooked in to a power outlet, but if I have the phone hooked to a USB port directly on my motherboard, it will not charge the phone. It does see the phone and the phone claims it's charging, but the battery just drains like normal.
> I have no problem using an iPhone 4S/Nexus 7/iPod touch in the same USB port. I tried other USB ports on the computer but the phone won't charge on them either.
> The S3 I have is the US version from sprint.


Do you see a charging indicator on the battery in the notification bar when it's plugged in via USB? How about do you see it say charging on the lock screen?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Do you see a charging indicator on the battery in the notification bar when it's plugged in via USB? How about do you see it say charging on the lock screen?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> So I just got my S3 and I noticed a problem with it already. The charger gets up the phone fine when hooked in to a power outlet, but if I have the phone hooked to a USB port directly on my motherboard, it will not charge the phone. *It does see the phone and the phone claims it's charging*, but the battery just drains like normal.
> I have no problem using an iPhone 4S/Nexus 7/iPod touch in the same USB port. I tried other USB ports on the computer but the phone won't charge on them either.
> The S3 I have is the US version from sprint.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Any one know when JB update is coming out for verizion?


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks guys. I finally understand OTA stuff now









Also, wow is the AOKP ROM awesome. Really like it. Plus you can't go wrong with pink unicorns man.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Then maybe whatever you are running is draining the battery faster than it's charging. The USB charge isn't fast by a long shot. Have you tried to reboot to make sure no processes are running that could be eating up the battery?


----------



## dazza888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> In the carrier forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just type in carrier, s3, xda and click Android Development on Google.


Thankyou


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Do you see a charging indicator on the battery in the notification bar when it's plugged in via USB? How about do you see it say charging on the lock screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> So I just got my S3 and I noticed a problem with it already. The charger gets up the phone fine when hooked in to a power outlet, but if I have the phone hooked to a USB port directly on my motherboard, it will not charge the phone. *It does see the phone and the phone claims it's charging*, but the battery just drains like normal.
> I have no problem using an iPhone 4S/Nexus 7/iPod touch in the same USB port. I tried other USB ports on the computer but the phone won't charge on them either.
> The S3 I have is the US version from sprint.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Might just be your motherboard not putting out enough amperage or voltage, whatever you wanna call it. Maybe you use it more than you did on previous phones. It can drain faster than it charges. Always plug it into the wall if that's the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Any one know when JB update is coming out for verizion?


We're done here.

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone


----------



## eternal7trance

I did more research and my motherboard has something called Ai Charger, so I turned that on and now it charges up. Just really slow.


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> We're done here.
> http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone


This is the kind of crap that drives people away. You could easily have answered the question. Would it have been a waste of time? Let me answer that for you. No it wouldn't have been because you wasted time searching for the url to the iPhone 5


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> We're done here.
> http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of crap that drives people away. You could easily have answered the question. Would it have been a waste of time? Let me answer that for you. No it wouldn't have been because you wasted time searching for the url to the iPhone 5
Click to expand...

It was a joke. I'm sure it's not gonna drive anyone away.

http://www.itechpost.com/articles/4356/20121005/jelly-bean-update-list-samsung-revealed-u.htm

No one knows. They always delay it. It's common for all cell phones for updates...


----------



## Simca

I was driven away thanks to chrischoi.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I was driven away thanks to chrischoi.


Me too, I'm going to return my two day old S3 right now.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Me too, I'm going to return my two day old S3 right now.


iPhone 5 baby!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Me too, I'm going to return my two day old S3 right now.


+2
i just bought two galaxy s3, reading chrischoi's post changed my mind, my beliefs, everything, it changed my whole world!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Can anyone recommend a decent screen protector hat would fit with a case that has a small lip?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent screen protector hat would fit with a case that has a small lip?


SGP / Spigen Curved Crystal

Covers all of the glass.The lip will go right over without lifting it. What case were you thinking?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I was driven away thanks to chrischoi.


Have u guys/ girls seen the problems that come with iphone 5 lets say damages, maps, etc and more camera problem, flickering display issue, Wi-Fi issues and cellular data splurges, The colour purple camera, Scratches, dings and chips are "normal" said by apple.

Maps; the amazing iOS 6 maps


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent screen protector hat would fit with a case that has a small lip?
> 
> 
> 
> SGP / Spigen Curved Crystal
> 
> Covers all of the glass.The lip will go right over without lifting it. What case were you thinking?
Click to expand...

This one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1826668


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent screen protector hat would fit with a case that has a small lip?
> 
> 
> 
> SGP / Spigen Curved Crystal
> 
> Covers all of the glass.The lip will go right over without lifting it. What case were you thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1826668
Click to expand...

You'll be good with the Curved Crystal. It covers all the glass and the case will cover the screen protector. Not lift it. It's the one's that are cut short that lift.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent screen protector hat would fit with a case that has a small lip?
> 
> 
> 
> SGP / Spigen Curved Crystal
> 
> Covers all of the glass.The lip will go right over without lifting it. What case were you thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1826668
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be good with the Curved Crystal. It covers all the glass and the case will cover the screen protector. Not lift it. It's the one's that are cut short that lift.
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks! I had an SPG on my iphone and the quality was great, so I'm glad to hear these should work.


----------



## chrischoi

SGP / Spigen is always great stuff.


----------



## Scorpion667

As I was on the bus yesterday I couldn't help but notice 6 people on their blackberries holding it about 10cm from their face while hunchbacked, made me realize how much I love this phone. The big screen is amazing for reading/watching videos at a comfortable distance while keeping a good posture =)

The newer sprint JB leaks are decent (LIF, LIG, LIH), very smooth but I have about 1 random reboot every two days. Still use LIF as my daily driver for now, but I do miss Codename Android sometimes =P


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> SGP / Spigen is always great stuff.


I would rep you, but I'm not sure if it would do more harm than good!


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> SGP / Spigen is always great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rep you, but I'm not sure if it would do more harm than good!
Click to expand...

You can if you want. I like getting a rise out of them when I didn't do anything.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You can if you want. I like getting a rise out of them when I didn't do anything.


Hah. Just so I'm clear, this is a hard surface and not the tacky surface like that of wet-apply protectors, correct? A few people on Amazon were complaining about the protectors being easily 'dented' like wet apply, but 'self-healing'. I loathe wet apply protectors, so if this is the case, I'll have to steer clear.


----------



## eternal7trance

After seeing the leak for the sprint jellybean s3 I really hope it's coming out soon.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You can if you want. I like getting a rise out of them when I didn't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah. Just so I'm clear, this is a hard surface and not the tacky surface like that of wet-apply protectors, correct? A few people on Amazon were complaining about the protectors being easily 'dented' like wet apply, but 'self-healing'. I loathe wet apply protectors, so if this is the case, I'll have to steer clear.
Click to expand...

Not tacky. It's a clear film.


----------



## chrischoi

Best cases out there.

www.dbacases.com

Use Olympics code for 20% off.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Best cases out there.
> www.dbacases.com
> Use Olympics code for 20% off.


Those are some pretty nice cases (at decent prices to boot). I may have gone for those over my current case (UAG) had I known before I purchased it.


----------



## bigal1542

What do you you guys recommend for a charger extension? With my old iphone, I had a 10 foot one and loved it.

I'd rather not use a standard extension cable, but a longer cable between the phone and wall.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> SGP / Spigen Curved Crystal
> Covers all of the glass.The lip will go right over without lifting it. What case were you thinking?


Ill check that out.

I got an S3 a week ago or so. I put it in an Otterbox Commuter and have just been using the screen protector that came with that. It doesnt contact very well around the edges so Im sure itll eventually end up peeling. I had the Zagg screen protector on my old phone but like Infinitejest mentioned- it dents easy and doesnt go on perfectly smooth either.

One question-
The power button on my phone is super hard to push because of the rubber Otterbox case. Of course I lock the screen before putting the phone in my pocket, and I was wondering if there was somehow to just put a button on the screen that would lock it instead of wrestling with the power button.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Best cases out there.
> www.dbacases.com
> Use Olympics code for 20% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some pretty nice cases (at decent prices to boot). I may have gone for those over my current case (UAG) had I known before I purchased it.
Click to expand...

They are so thin. I love it. My new box of Curved Crystal came in. I'll post pictures in a little.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> What do you you guys recommend for a charger extension? With my old iphone, I had a 10 foot one and loved it.
> 
> I'd rather not use a standard extension cable, but a longer cable between the phone and wall.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


How long are you going for? Me being OCD and all, I say stick to the regular charger.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> SGP / Spigen Curved Crystal
> Covers all of the glass.The lip will go right over without lifting it. What case were you thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> Ill check that out.
> 
> I got an S3 a week ago or so. I put it in an Otterbox Commuter and have just been using the screen protector that came with that. It doesnt contact very well around the edges so Im sure itll eventually end up peeling. I had the Zagg screen protector on my old phone but like Infinitejest mentioned- it dents easy and doesnt go on perfectly smooth either.
> 
> One question-
> The power button on my phone is super hard to push because of the rubber Otterbox case. Of course I lock the screen before putting the phone in my pocket, and I was wondering if there was somehow to just put a button on the screen that would lock it instead of wrestling with the power button.
Click to expand...

What happens when you hit the home button? That should turn the screen on...


----------



## bigal1542

Hey Chris, for the cable, I'm hoping 10 feet or so. Longer won't be a pain though.

Can't quote because Tapatalk is trying to quote back a few times and the post would be massive.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey Chris, for the cable, I'm hoping 10 feet or so. Longer won't be a pain though.
> 
> Can't quote because Tapatalk is trying to quote back a few times and the post would be massive.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Get a chair with wheels on it.









Some S3 stuff within reach.
My S3 OCD Genuine OEM charger collection. Have more cables and chargers. Lol.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey Chris, for the cable, I'm hoping 10 feet or so. Longer won't be a pain though.
> 
> Can't quote because Tapatalk is trying to quote back a few times and the post would be massive.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Get a chair with wheels on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some S3 stuff within reach.
> My S3 OCD Genuine OEM charger collection. Have more cables and chargers. Lol.
Click to expand...

Lol yeah I do, but the chair is too far from any outlets. I always can't be on my phone while laying in my bed. Really like the mobility. Any idea where I should shop for them?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrischoi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey Chris, for the cable, I'm hoping 10 feet or so. Longer won't be a pain though.
> 
> Can't quote because Tapatalk is trying to quote back a few times and the post would be massive.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Get a chair with wheels on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some S3 stuff within reach.
> My S3 OCD Genuine OEM charger collection. Have more cables and chargers. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah I do, but the chair is too far from any outlets. I always can't be on my phone while laying in my bed. Really like the mobility. Any idea where I should shop for them?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...





This is China... but... http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-10-ft-LONG-THICK-Micro-USB-cable-for-Samsung-Galaxy-S3-GT-i9300-Note-GT-N7000-/300743597451?pt=Other_Tablet_eReader_Accessories&hash=item4605b71d8b

Just not OEM. I don't think there is a OEM one that long. They stop a little over 5ft.

http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Type-Male-Micro-Feet/dp/B002I8MUJG
http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-10-Feet-Micro-USB-Cable/dp/B0017JY5F4

Cheapest one here.
http://www.amazon.com/Intercept-Captivate-Intensity-Fascinate-Transform/dp/B006HV9408

I bought some OTG cables from Amazon and they were .39 cents shipped.

Work fine.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What happens when you hit the home button? That should turn the screen on...


Turning the screen on isnt the problem, its getting the screen to lock.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What happens when you hit the home button? That should turn the screen on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning the screen on isnt the problem, its getting the screen to lock.
Click to expand...

I guess your options are turn the time out lower.
Strengthen your thumb. Usually the rubber will break in over time. You'll get used to it.

This is the Curved Crystal. Very clean. It's thin, but it's the best fitting screen protector out there. $15.99 is a great price. More than the cheap Chinese ones. But they are cut short or just down stay down around the edges.


----------



## RX7-2nr

haha, my thumb is fine. i just dont like smashing the crap out of the button because im afraid ill end up damaging it.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> haha, my thumb is fine. i just dont like smashing the crap out of the button because im afraid ill end up damaging it.


You don't damage it. I've put a lot of pressure on mine. It's really just the rubber. Are you sure it's aligned?
If you think the OtterBox is tough, check out the D3O cases. Those are the worst.
Another thing you can do with the Otter is on the inside of the rubber, make slits but don't puncture through. Makes it much easier to press. Did that with the D3O cases. If you do go through, it's over.

Which one to wear on Sunday?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I guess your options are turn the time out lower.
> Strengthen your thumb. Usually the rubber will break in over time. You'll get used to it.
> This is the Curved Crystal. Very clean. It's thin, but it's the best fitting screen protector out there. $15.99 is a great price. More than the cheap Chinese ones. But they are cut short or just down stay down around the edges.


How do you like the xgear spectre? Why did you bought the curved crystal? I am thinking about buying either of those.


----------



## eternal7trance

Why does the battery life on these thing seem so low. Maybe I'm just not used to how a smart phone works but my wife's iPhone 4S seems to last way longer.

Using my phone on and off for a few minutes at a time from 8 this morning to 10:48 shot me down to 80% battery. Is this normal?

All I've been doing is checking facebook and the internet for a little. Maybe an hour total over time.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why does the battery life on these thing seem so low. Maybe I'm just not used to how a smart phone works but my wife's iPhone 4S seems to last way longer.
> Using my phone on and off for a few minutes at a time from 8 this morning to 10:48 shot me down to 80% battery. Is this normal?
> All I've been doing is checking facebook and the internet for a little. Maybe an hour total over time.


A friend of mine went from an iPhone 4 to a Galaxy S3 and said the same. These phones seem to last a full day of regular use or two days of average use, in my experience, but I don't pay for a data plan so my only Internet access is through Wi-Fi, which isn't on ALL day long (not on at night or at work on weekdays, for example).

A lot of factors play a role in how long a battery lasts. One has to note that the iPhone 4 and 4S have a 3.5" screen whilst the Galaxy S3 has a 4.8" screen. Sure, technologies in the screens are different but it may very well be that the Galaxy S3's screen simply uses more power overall. I don't know the battery capacity of the iPhone 4/4S but that also plays a role obviously. There are many other factors, such as what Apps you keep running/syncing and how well they manage their waking up of your phone to do their syncing in the background. The OS will also play a role in this. Add to it that the hardware is different (different CPUs, for example). One cannot very simply make comparisons between entirely different phones, particularly if they even have different OS's.

As far as I've experienced though, a smartphone will give one full day of regular use or two days of average use, period. There are Apps that help _calibrate_ power usage as far as I've read but I've not looked into it myself. What I have done myself is reboot to Recovery Mode and Wipe Battery Stats. This optimises the battery usage on all installed Apps and over time (sometimes instantly), you get better battery life out of it. My Galaxy S3 is rooted though. I don't know how to wipe battery stats on a non-rooted Galaxy S3 (maybe the default Recovery Mode has this option!?).


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I guess your options are turn the time out lower.
> Strengthen your thumb. Usually the rubber will break in over time. You'll get used to it.
> This is the Curved Crystal. Very clean. It's thin, but it's the best fitting screen protector out there. $15.99 is a great price. More than the cheap Chinese ones. But they are cut short or just down stay down around the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the xgear spectre? Why did you bought the curved crystal? I am thinking about buying either of those.
Click to expand...

http://chrismchoi.blogspot.com/

Spectre and Curved Glass Review.


----------



## eternal7trance

Hopefully jelly bean will make it better.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why does the battery life on these thing seem so low. Maybe I'm just not used to how a smart phone works but my wife's iPhone 4S seems to last way longer.
> Using my phone on and off for a few minutes at a time from 8 this morning to 10:48 shot me down to 80% battery. Is this normal?
> All I've been doing is checking facebook and the internet for a little. Maybe an hour total over time.


Seems odd. I don't have experience with the stock ROM battery life. However battery life improves with custom ROM + kernel.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> snip


With enough charge and discharge cycles the battery reporting can get wonky, that's the reason people are recommended to wipe battery stats. You don't magically get +15% battery efficiency or anything like that. Large discharge cycles can also add to additional wear on the battery as well.

You alluded to this in your post, but terrible apps can often contribute to heavy battery drain even without activity from the end user. If an app is constantly preventing your phone from going into deep sleep, you could experience much more drain than necessary. The FB app on Android is notorious for being both terrible to use and terrible on your battery. This is the double edged sword of freedom you get with Android; you're welcome to do whatever you want to your device but you're also responsible for keeping your apps in line.

I would also like to add that poor cell reception can also contribute to heavier than normal battery drain as your phone is constantly trying to find a signal. If your office or home are known to be poor reception areas, you can either manually disable the phone's internet connection or automate the process with apps like Tasker to prevent the phone from wasting energy.

@eternal7trance

It's really hard to pin point exactly what the reason is without a screenshot of the battery stats page. Go to Settings > Battery and you can see a breakdown of battery consumption. Playing around with stuff like setCPU or lowering brightness can help, but ultimately your screen should be the #1 consumer of battery life. If you're finding stuff like media scanner or android OS as the top culprits, then you may have another problem on your hands.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey Chris, for the cable, I'm hoping 10 feet or so. Longer won't be a pain though.
> Can't quote because Tapatalk is trying to quote back a few times and the post would be massive.
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


here's a 15ft one that i have been using without any issues

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=5460&seq=1&format=2


----------



## eternal7trance

One thing strange I noticed is that google maps is always running yet I'm not using it.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> One thing strange I noticed is that google maps is always running yet I'm not using it.


Did you install a JB ROM or have Google Now? That will do it .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey Chris, for the cable, I'm hoping 10 feet or so. Longer won't be a pain though.
> Can't quote because Tapatalk is trying to quote back a few times and the post would be massive.
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> here's a 15ft one that i have been using without any issues
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=5460&seq=1&format=2
Click to expand...

• Availability : Back Order
Estimated Time Arrival: 11/28/2012


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey Chris, for the cable, I'm hoping 10 feet or so. Longer won't be a pain though.
> Can't quote because Tapatalk is trying to quote back a few times and the post would be massive.
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> here's a 15ft one that i have been using without any issues
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=5460&seq=1&format=2
Click to expand...

• Availability : Back Order
Estimated Time Arrival: 11/28/2012

We went over the whole battery and power saving before.
I personally stopped wiping battery stats. I think that's just a thing of the past. Batteries break in after a week or 2 of use.
Don't use SetCPU as it messes with the ROM's built in battery saving mods and kernels. SetCPU defaults and the built in features are better.
I used to ups CPU Sleeper which would have one core sleep while the phone was sleeping. Only one would stay on for basic functions until the screen powered on again.

I'm pretty positive it works with the ROM and kernel. So why not take advantage of it all for ultimate battery life. I've found CDMA to be more battery demanding than HSPA+.
Quote:


> What is it?
> Its a fairly simple App that will put CPU 1/2/3 OFFLINE when the screen turns off. Once the screen comes back on, it will allow CPU 1/2/3 back ONLINE.
> 
> How does it work?
> Since we have Dual & Quad core CPUs, we have a CPU 0 and a CPU 1/2/3, core 0/1/2/3, while the screen is off we really only need to have 1 core active "CPU0", this App will make sure CPU 1/2/3 shuts off while the screen is off, then resumes normal usage when the screen comes back on.
> 
> Compatibility?
> Works with any Dual Core & Quad Core Devices!
> ~ICS
> ~Gingerbread
> 
> Battery Saving?
> Battery savings all depends on Usage & idle times.


These were on standard battery without CPU Sleeper.




This is with an extended battery.



An iPhone cannot do that with how much I used it. Even with the screen time on being as high as it was.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why does the battery life on these thing seem so low. Maybe I'm just not used to how a smart phone works but my wife's iPhone 4S seems to last way longer.
> Using my phone on and off for a few minutes at a time from 8 this morning to 10:48 shot me down to 80% battery. Is this normal?
> All I've been doing is checking facebook and the internet for a little. Maybe an hour total over time.


From CM10 forums over at XDA:

"Originally Posted by seh6183
Map wakelocks solved but it comes with a price. No Google Now. To get rid of the constant wakelocks disable "Google's location service". It's in settings location services. The bottom one is ok though.

This will turn off the Google Now cards which are responsible for the constant locks. I'll wait until they clean up the Google Now code before I renable it. There is no reason it needs to check in that often just to update my cards. It's too much. I can still use all of the searching and voice features of Google Now, just not the cards."


----------



## eternal7trance

I just think it's annoying to have to disable so much on a phone to make it work for more than the iphone.

When I tried the 4s, I could look at facebook, check my mail, leave the brightness to 75%, play words with friends/hanging with frieds/scramble with friends all day long and still have battery leftover by the end of the day. Nothing special done, just normal use. If I try to use the S3 the same way, I can barely make it halfway through without having to disable a ton of stuff and make sure I'm extremely diligent about closing everything and making sure all auto sync is off and the brightness way down to 25% or so.

I'm wondering if I just got a bad phone.

Edit: In 6 hours of use I'm down to 49% battery. I didn't even open the games today. This is with me spamming task manager and clearing out everything to make sure there's nothing extra running.


----------



## chrischoi

I've been going around to low reception areas, posting pictures, phone is updating apps and have about 75 txts in and out.
Been about 6 hours. 80%.
I don't use task manager.
I have Maps and Google Now enabled.
That's with GPS and WiFi and everything enabled.
Brightness is set to auto brightness.
We went out to eat and girlfriend was shopping. I was on Facebook and Tapatalk most of the time.

FreeGS3 and Trinity Kernel.

If you're on CM10, they are still going for stability before any mods. CM10 would have worse battery life than stock. It's not like you get custom anything on an iPhone. My SGS3 out lasts any and all 4S and 5's. I have not tested stock or CM10 for battery life.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I've been going around to low reception areas, posting pictures, phone is updating apps and have about 75 txts in and out.
> Been about 6 hours. 80%.
> I don't use task manager.
> I have Maps and Google Now enabled.
> That's with GPS and WiFi and everything enabled.
> Brightness is set to auto brightness.
> We went out to eat and girlfriend was shopping. I was on Facebook and Tapatalk most of the time.
> FreeGS3 and Trinity Kernel.
> If you're on CM10, they are still going for stability before any mods. CM10 would have worse battery life than stock. It's not like you get custom anything on an iPhone. My SGS3 out lasts any and all 4S and 5's. I have not tested stock or CM10 for battery life.


I'm just using the stock ICS that game with the phone. Disabled a lot of the bloat apps and stuff like that.

My cell only shows 2% time without signal. I keep doing clear cache in task manager to dump all the apps running. I have mail on 30 min check instead of instant.

I wish I was only at 80% in 6 hours.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I just think it's annoying to have to disable so much on a phone to make it work for more than the iphone.
> When I tried the 4s, I could look at facebook, check my mail, leave the brightness to 75%, play words with friends/hanging with frieds/scramble with friends all day long and still have battery leftover by the end of the day. Nothing special done, just normal use. If I try to use the S3 the same way, I can barely make it halfway through without having to disable a ton of stuff and make sure I'm extremely diligent about closing everything and making sure all auto sync is off and the brightness way down to 25% or so.
> I'm wondering if I just got a bad phone.
> Edit: In 6 hours of use I'm down to 49% battery. I didn't even open the games today. This is with me spamming task manager and clearing out everything to make sure there's nothing extra running.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm just using the stock ICS that game with the phone. Disabled a lot of the bloat apps and stuff like that.
> My cell only shows 2% time without signal. I keep doing clear cache in task manager to dump all the apps running. I have mail on 30 min check instead of instant.
> I wish I was only at 80% in 6 hours.


You should have done your research before buying a new phone. Iphones almost always have better battery life than an out-of-the-box config Android, and Apple is also more end-user friendly. On my 4s I could hit 55 hours battery life at times, which I found impressive. It's simply your fault for making an uninformed purchase.

However, it's clear that you have wakelocks keeping your phone from entering standby, or deep sleep mode. Rogue apps that drain battery.
You seem hesitant to want to pursue a fix, or learn about the Android platform, but I will give you a hint. "CPU SPY", "BetterBatteryStats".

Based on your disappointment, in all fairness I believe you may be better off with an Iphone.
I have never had to charge the phone twice in a day since I purchased it on September 16th, even having tried most custom ROM's on XDA. My first day on stock ROM (after a full battery cycle) I clocked 19 hours uptime with 5 1/2 hours screen on time. You're just not holding it right


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> You should have done your research before buying a new phone. Iphones almost always have better battery life than an out-of-the-box config Android, and Apple is also more end-user friendly. On my 4s I could hit 55 hours battery life at times, which I found impressive. It's simply your fault for making an uninformed purchase.
> However, it's clear that you have wakelocks keeping your phone from entering standby, or deep sleep mode. Rogue apps that drain battery.
> You seem hesitant to want to pursue a fix, or learn about the Android platform, but I will give you a hint. "CPU SPY", "BetterBatteryStats".
> Based on your disappointment, in all fairness I believe you may be better off with an Iphone.
> I have never had to charge the phone twice in a day since I purchased the phone on September 16th, even having tried most custom ROM's on XDA. My first day on stock ROM (after a full battery cycle) I clocked 19 hours uptime with 5 1/2 hours screen on time. You're just not holding it right


No, I read up on it a lot on various android forums, and there's people who left it alone and get more battery life than me. Even when people ran tests they said a normal 4s and 5 had around the same battery life as a s3, some cases the s3 did better.

Seeing as how at this point I don't have a ton of extra apps installed and I did a lot of the tips and tricks that were discussed on the android forums, that's why I'm assuming my phone must be a bad one.

It's not that I don't want to mod a ton of stuff, it's that I shouldn't have to mod a ton of stuff to get normal battery life.


----------



## Scorpion667

Yeah someone who babies their S3 battery can get the same battery life as a 4s owner who uses it regularly without paying attention to battery. I have yet to see an S3 user clock 55 hours like I did on my 4s. It's just physics, 4s has 1650Mah battery feeding a 3.5 inch screen, where as S3 has a 2100Mah battery powering a 4.8 inch one, not to mention North American S3 has LTE whch adds to battery consumption.

However, you don't have to mod it to get good battery life, the stock ROM is surprisingly good in that aspect (of course it can be improved via mods). A full day on one charge is very easy on stock ROM, assuming 3-4 hours of screen-on usage.

I will paste the PM I sent to my friend to improve his battery life:

" Apple and Blackberry are very restrictive on what apps can and can't do, essentially denying access for apps to keep the phone awake or run in the background and so forth. It allows app services to run in the background but not the full app. But android is essentially giving apps admin rights, allowing the phone to perform TRUE multitasking, as in continue running in the background when the screen is off. In most cases this won't be a problem. Essentially because the OS is less restrictive one of the side effects is that some poorly coded apps will drain your battery by not allowing it to "Deep Sleep" while the screen is off, thus draining battery. This is called a "Wake Lock" caused by a rogue app. Before I tell you how to solve wakelocks, I will start with the basics. GPS for Android is poorly coded for power savings, I STRONGLY encourage turning off everything in location services and turning on GPS when needed via the hotkey in the status bar. This usually adds up to 30% to your battery life. Set screen off timer to no more than 30 sec in case you forget to turn off the screen and pocket it. Screen is battery life's biggest enemy, but Auto brightness is fine. Under backup and reset, you can disable everything for slightly better battery life, although not required. Ok now to solve wake locks: Download CPU Spy from market (free) and look at the graphs which will show how much time the CPU spent at each frequency. At the bottom it will measure deep sleep, or hibernation mode, whatever you want to call it. When your phone sits in your pocket the CPU is supposed to turn off completely to save power, and only the reception antennas are enabled to receive texts/etc. But in a wakelock, the CPU will spend a lot of time at its lowest frequency (386Mhz) instead since an app is blocking it from sleeping properly. So if you see deep sleep 75-90+ percent you are good. But if it spends a LOT of time at 386Mhz we have now confirmed the wakelock. Buy the app BetterBatteryStats, an absolute MUST have for all Android users. This app will graph exactly how much CPU time each service and apps have used, pointing us to the "rogue app" that is killing our battery. Select "Since unplugged" and Kernel wakelocks/Partial wakelocks. Look at the top of the graph for apps that use a lot of CPU time and either delete or reconfigure those apps."

One thing I forgot to mention in there, setting email from Push to let's say 15 mins/30 mins will also save battery. You're right that getting good battery life on Android takes slightly more work, but once you have it configured properly it's just set it and forget it =)

As well, I tend to keep WIFI off when I am not using it, sometimes when WIFI is connected it wakelocks the phone on stock ROM. This is fixed in JellyBean.
An easy way to tell that your phone is configured properly is going into Settings - > Battery -> Click the graph and if the awake strongly resembles screen on, with minor exceptions (such as sync), you're in the clear.


----------



## r3skyline

Hmm, im fairly certain there are a few kids who are posting in this thread. Just IMO.

Anyway, Im wondering, switched from one 4S to a S3. I am wanting to know the top rated screen protectors and skins/cases for the S3.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> Hmm, im fairly certain there are a few kids who are posting in this thread. Just IMO.
> Anyway, Im wondering, switched from one 4S to a S3. I am wanting to know the top rated screen protectors and skins/cases for the S3.


The average aged user of this website is probably in the teens. There are mods that are teenagers....


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> Hmm, im fairly certain there are a few kids who are posting in this thread. Just IMO.
> 
> Anyway, Im wondering, switched from one 4S to a S3. I am wanting to know the top rated screen protectors and skins/cases for the S3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What happens when you hit the home button? That should turn the screen on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning the screen on isnt the problem, its getting the screen to lock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess your options are turn the time out lower.
> Strengthen your thumb. Usually the rubber will break in over time. You'll get used to it.
> 
> This is the Curved Crystal. Very clean. It's thin, but it's the best fitting screen protector out there. $15.99 is a great price. More than the cheap Chinese ones. But they are cut short or just down stay down around the edges.
Click to expand...

SGP Curved Crystal is hands down the best screen protector for the S3. Everything from quality and fitment. I get sent many items to test and the Curved Crystal is one of the only things I have purchased with my own money after my demos were sent out.

My friend has a 4S and his phone is always dead. No one can ever get a hold of him. He even starts his day well over 3 hours after I start mine.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> SGP Curved Crystal is hands down the best screen protector for the S3. Everything from quality and fitment. I get sent many items to test and the Curved Crystal is one of the only things I have purchased with my own money after my demos were sent out.
> My friend has a 4S and his phone is always dead. No one can ever get a hold of him. He even starts his day well over 3 hours after I start mine.


Thanks for the info, I'll have to check out the SGP once I get my phone sorted out. Is it only on ebay?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> Hmm, im fairly certain there are a few kids who are posting in this thread. Just IMO.
> Anyway, Im wondering, switched from one 4S to a S3. I am wanting to know the top rated screen protectors and skins/cases for the S3.


Nice passive aggressive generalization.


----------



## chrischoi

You can buy it directly through here.

http://www.spigen.com/#

http://www.spigen.com/cell-phone/samsung/galaxy-s3/samsung-galaxy-s3-screen-protector-steinheil-curved-crystal.html

I bought it from here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/280953147241


----------



## Djmatrix32

How can you tell a fake otterbox from the real thing?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> How can you tell a fake otterbox from the real thing?


Where did you buy it? Does the quality seem ok? Then it's probably real.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Where did you buy it? Does the quality seem ok? Then it's probably real.


I bought it from best buy but I was wondering what the differences are.


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'll have to check out the SGP once I get my phone sorted out. Is it only on ebay?
> Nice passive aggressive generalization.


Thx







(I see the sarcasm)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> SGP Curved Crystal is hands down the best screen protector for the S3. Everything from quality and fitment. I get sent many items to test and the Curved Crystal is one of the only things I have purchased with my own money after my demos were sent out.
> My friend has a 4S and his phone is always dead. No one can ever get a hold of him. He even starts his day well over 3 hours after I start mine.


Is the fitment super flush? I want a color thatll blend well with my dork blue S3. Haha


----------



## retrogamer999

I've had my S3 for about 2 months now and i love it. i sold my galaxy note, Iphone 4s and a broken S2 to get two of these babies on release day (one for my brother) and we love them. I've done the Jelly Bean update and as much as everyone at work (who all have iPhones) take the piss out of me i am converting them one at a time as they continuesly complain that they don't have a feature that i have even after the iOS 6 update.

No need for a custom ROM as the phone has good energy saving options and is bullet fast with these features on. the screen is beautiful to the touch and the camera can take a picture faster then i can blink. only reason i woujld ever let it go would be to get an S4


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> Is the fitment super flush? I want a color thatll blend well with my dork blue S3. Haha


It's clear...


----------



## Infinite Jest

I've noticed a couple of things about my current refurbished replacement. One, I think it has worse black crush than the previous repalcements I had, but I can live with that as I really don't watch movies on this device. However, the damned phone already has an issue with the pixels that compromise the notification bar being brighter than the rest when I flip it into landscape. The functionality of this phone is great, but I think with all of the crap I've gone through that this will be the last AMOLED phone I ever buy. This technology is too underdeveloped and, IMO, the advantages OLED had over back-lit LCDs don't outweigh the manufacturing issues and uneven pixel aging at this point in time.


----------



## eternal7trance

I figured out where all my battery power was going. It wasn't showing up in my usage or in the battery usage section, but I took off amazon apps and now I've only used 3% battery in one hour of normal use.


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> It's clear...


i mustve googled the wrong one then. thanks for clearing that up


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> It's clear...
> 
> 
> 
> i mustve googled the wrong one then. thanks for clearing that up
Click to expand...

The Glas is colored and it's glass. I posted links a couple posts up.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I figured out where all my battery power was going. It wasn't showing up in my usage or in the battery usage section, but I took off amazon apps and now I've only used 3% battery in one hour of normal use.


Nice


----------



## wierdo124

Those complaining about battery life, just be happy you don't own a Nexus


----------



## Paps.pt

Any news regarding the jelly bean being proper smoother than ics?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Those complaining about battery life, just be happy you don't own a Nexus


I can make it work. Put my S3 up for trade for a Nexus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Any news regarding the jelly bean being proper smoother than ics?


Wha?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Any news regarding the jelly bean being proper smoother than ics?


Wow, really? That is awesome


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Any news regarding the jelly bean being proper smoother than ics?


I run Omega 27.1 on mine, which is based on Samsung's final Jelly Bean firmware. It truly is much smoother and responsive than ICS. Better still, Google Now is awesome!


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I can make it work. Put my S3 up for trade for a Nexus.
> Wha?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Wow, really? That is awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I run Omega 27.1 on mine, which is based on Samsung's final Jelly Bean firmware. It truly is much smoother and responsive than ICS. Better still, Google Now is awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I can make it work. Put my S3 up for trade for a Nexus.
> Wha?


I was asking if you guys confirm that jelly bean on the s3 with the stock touchwiz rom is really smoother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Wow, really? That is awesome


Same answer. But you already knew that, smart guy, so thanks for nothing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I run Omega 27.1 on mine, which is based on Samsung's final Jelly Bean firmware. It truly is much smoother and responsive than ICS. Better still, Google Now is awesome!


Thank you for the answer mate. Did you get to try stock jellybean rom?


----------



## redhat_ownage

ewww verizon


----------



## eternal7trance

I wish the US carriers would hurry up with their bloatware so we can get jelly bean.


----------



## chrischoi

Oh.


----------



## wizrd54

So I was going to flash my phone to a new rom today. But I accidentally wiped everything off my phone including the rom I wanted to flash. So now I have no rom installed on my phone, and apparently you can't copy files to the phone in recovery mode. So I just have clockwork recovery mod on my phone. I had no microSD card either...so how can I get install my rom on my phone?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizrd54*
> 
> So I was going to flash my phone to a new rom today. But I accidentally wiped everything off my phone including the rom I wanted to flash. So now I have no rom installed on my phone, and apparently you can't copy files to the phone in recovery mode. So I just have clockwork recovery mod on my phone. I had no microSD card either...so how can I get install my rom on my phone?


While in recovery. Enable / Mount USB.

It will show like a flash drive. Copy the ROM onto the phone. Flash and done.

If you can't, you have to buy a micro SD card.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizrd54*
> 
> So I was going to flash my phone to a new rom today. But I accidentally wiped everything off my phone including the rom I wanted to flash. So now I have no rom installed on my phone, and apparently you can't copy files to the phone in recovery mode. So I just have clockwork recovery mod on my phone. I had no microSD card either...so how can I get install my rom on my phone?


You can use odin to flash the stock rom aslong as you can get into download mode. I got the stock rom from samsung updates.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wizrd54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> While in recovery. Enable / Mount USB.
> It will show like a flash drive. Copy the ROM onto the phone. Flash and done.
> If you can't, you have to buy a micro SD card.


Which recovery software lets you enable/mount USB? I tried CWM and TWRP but I never saw that option in either. Regardless I finally used ODIN to get back to stock and go form there.


----------



## the_dude

Any body know where to find the model code for the phone? I've looked under the battery, in 'about device' but nothing matches the options presented on the registration page, I know I have my model number right, so I doubt that's it.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_dude*
> 
> Any body know where to find the model code for the phone? I've looked under the battery, in 'about device' but nothing matches the options presented on the registration page, I know I have my model number right, so I doubt that's it.


Isnt that the imi code on the box?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> In that case, no, don't buy the GS3. It's not worth it. Wait for a better phone.


Same problem bothers me. I am still running old Iphone3 which I almost hate first of all because of super low performance and second of all stupid ios. It's basically used just for slow running navigation on the road and surfing not heavy news portals and as phone. So what to get???
S3 is almost perfect for me... but few things are still holding me of getting one: size - design - materials - no hdmi Never had android before.
What else?
HTC is cool but I am ignoring it... Iphone 5 is a good looking thing but no like apple ios and it's overpriced in my country 1200$ ( Russia, Moscow City). Sony Xperia ion is alright too + hdmi.
So please help to make right decision.
TNX


----------



## the_dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Isnt that the imi code on the box?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Nope, I ended up calling support, it still doesn't show up in my account. But they said they have it on their end and that's all that really matters. Apparently I signed up twice or something using the same email so it screwed things up, don't have a clue how I did it though, I registered through the Samsung Apps app and I can log onto samsung.com without problems.

Also can any one explain the battery page in settings? Is it just showing what apps are taking the most battery life?

Thanks


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Same problem bothers me. I am still running old Iphone3 which I almost hate first of all because of super low performance and second of all stupid ios. It's basically used just for slow running navigation on the road and surfing not heavy news portals and as phone. So what to get???
> S3 is almost perfect for me... but few things are still holding me of getting one: size - design - materials - no hdmi Never had android before.
> What else?
> HTC is cool but I am ignoring it... Iphone 5 is a good looking thing but no like apple ios and it's overpriced in my country 1200$ ( Russia, Moscow City). Sony Xperia ion is alright too + hdmi.
> So please help to make right decision.
> TNX


galaxy s3 have hdmi


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Same problem bothers me. I am still running old Iphone3 which I almost hate first of all because of super low performance and second of all stupid ios. It's basically used just for slow running navigation on the road and surfing not heavy news portals and as phone. So what to get???
> S3 is almost perfect for me... but few things are still holding me of getting one: size - design - materials - no hdmi Never had android before.
> What else?
> HTC is cool but I am ignoring it... Iphone 5 is a good looking thing but no like apple ios and it's overpriced in my country 1200$ ( Russia, Moscow City). Sony Xperia ion is alright too + hdmi.
> So please help to make right decision.
> TNX
> 
> 
> 
> galaxy s3 have hdmi
Click to expand...

You mean MHL adapter?

Sprint People: Did you guys snatch up your numbers yet?

https://sprint.starstar.me/


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You mean MHL adapter?
> Sprint People: Did you guys snatch up your numbers yet?
> https://sprint.starstar.me/


That thing is stupid, not paying $3 extra for it. They need to spend less time coming up with this crap and more time getting the update for jelly bean out.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You mean MHL adapter?
> Sprint People: Did you guys snatch up your numbers yet?
> https://sprint.starstar.me/
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is stupid, not paying $3 extra for it. They need to spend less time coming up with this crap and more time getting the update for jelly bean out.
Click to expand...

It's 2 different departments.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

OK, I know this has been asked multiple times before, but I can't find it. What would you guys say is the most stable JB rom for a I-535 verizon gallaxy s3? I tried CM10, and my GPS and bluetooth don't work... I need both those multiple times every day.

Crap, I flashed my backup back and GPS still doesn't work...


----------



## wierdo124

I've gone to AOSP. Slimbean. So smooth, it takes getting used to but once you do, it really blows touchwiz out of the water.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I've gone to AOSP. Slimbean. So smooth, it takes getting used to but once you do, it really blows touchwiz out of the water.


Are there any real differences between AOKP and AOSP? I am on an AOKP rom now, but am sorta curious about AOSP.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I've gone to AOSP. Slimbean. So smooth, it takes getting used to but once you do, it really blows touchwiz out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any real differences between AOKP and AOSP? I am on an AOKP rom now, but am sorta curious about AOSP.
Click to expand...

Open Kang vs Open Source.


----------



## Simca

So free Australian mammals vs free valve games.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Open Kang vs Open Source.


so what's the difference between those?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So free Australian mammals vs free valve games.


I lol'ed

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrischoi

AOSP = Android open source project.
Source from google. Nothing added other then what is needed to make it work on the phone. (drivers)

AOKP = Android open kang project
Close to aosp but with many enhancements added behind what is needed to make it work on the phone.

Kang means a copy or it's ported from another phone to work with your phone.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I've gone to AOSP. Slimbean. So smooth, it takes getting used to but once you do, it really blows touchwiz out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any real differences between AOKP and AOSP? I am on an AOKP rom now, but am sorta curious about AOSP.
Click to expand...

AOKP is AOSP.

AOSP = Android Open Source Project. What everyone works from.

AOKP is an AOSP ROM with the mods AOKP throws in. It's like CyanogenMod, but has more modifications.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Anyone have an up to date recommendation for Verizon GS3 ROMs? I have seen some of the big players as AOKP, CM10, and ParanoidAndroid but for the most part, "best" ROM threads are banned so I am having trouble getting enough intel to make a decision.

Any advice here? I am already rooted and unlocked.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

I'm really liking paranoidandroid


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*
> 
> I'm really liking paranoidandroid


Anything MIUI if you aren't planning on adding too much on top of it, most ports have tons of features more other roms don't have(themes, backups, customisable notification bar, let alone all the little things like the flashlight on the lock screen or holding in the volume keys to change songs). If you are willing to customise or can't stand MIUI for whatever reason(the UI isn't for everyone, even if it is incredibly themable), the general consensus is paranoid android because of its tablet and mobile UI switching).

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

I'm currently trying out CleanRom..decided after reading about numerous bugs and data drops in bad signal areas that I better stay with ICS for now..I was debating between CleanRom and Bean's but tried out CleanRom and so far I think it's nice. Debloated and a few customization options..all I really need I suppose


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks weirdo and chris!

So does anyone use a screen cover to prevent glare? I am considering one if it doesn't ruin the way the screen looks too much.


----------



## wierdo124

I'm on SlimBean and loving it.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks weirdo and chris!
> 
> So does anyone use a screen cover to prevent glare? I am considering one if it doesn't ruin the way the screen looks too much.


I recommend Curved Crystal all the way.

Not Anti-Glare though.


----------



## andyroo89

Hey guys I have a Samsung galaxy s3, and I think I may have done a soft brick on it. I installed toolbox lite to remove some programs and one of the programs I removed was kies (after doing some googling I think that is what cause my phone to go into soft brick) So, atm I am going to unroot my phone since I am able to get into odin mode on the phone. The reason why it makes me think I am in soft brick is that I got an error saying my contacts stopped working and I restart my s3 and it was stuck at the Samsung logo (which is funny my phones ringtone went off and it vibrated which usually means I got a text message lol)

edit; I also need to do a system update. hehe


----------



## jackeyjoe

If it's rooted why do you not have a recovery(such as clockwork mod) on it? All you'd need to do is reflash a stock rom and you'd have no issues...


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Hey guys I have a Samsung galaxy s3, and I think I may have done a soft brick on it. I installed toolbox lite to remove some programs and one of the programs I removed was kies (after doing some googling I think that is what cause my phone to go into soft brick) So, atm I am going to unroot my phone since I am able to get into odin mode on the phone. The reason why it makes me think I am in soft brick is that I got an error saying my contacts stopped working and I restart my s3 and it was stuck at the Samsung logo (which is funny my phones ringtone went off and it vibrated which usually means I got a text message lol)
> 
> edit; I also need to do a system update. hehe


Removing Kies is fine. You removed something else.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqTvctlW89DtdC1qVUlLeVFTV3ZOdUtDclpBdVRQOUE#gid=0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> If it's rooted why do you not have a recovery(such as clockwork mod) on it? All you'd need to do is reflash a stock rom and you'd have no issues...


This. Flash over it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Removing Kies is fine. You removed something else.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqTvctlW89DtdC1qVUlLeVFTV3ZOdUtDclpBdVRQOUE#gid=0
> This. Flash over it.


I powered my phone off to go into CWM (i think it was volume up + home + power but, it wouldn't go into cwm)

Plus I could be wrong, but, I was getting sick of seeing the system update. So, I went back to stock to get it up to date. I heard to update the phone (I just rooted no custom rom like cyaogen mod whatever it is called.)


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Removing Kies is fine. You removed something else.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqTvctlW89DtdC1qVUlLeVFTV3ZOdUtDclpBdVRQOUE#gid=0
> This. Flash over it.
> 
> 
> 
> I powered my phone off to go into CWM (i think it was volume up + home + power but, it wouldn't go into cwm)
> 
> Plus I could be wrong, but, I was getting sick of seeing the system update. So, I went back to stock to get it up to date. I heard to update the phone (I just rooted no custom rom like cyaogen mod whatever it is called.)
Click to expand...

\

Just up + home. You can always just update to the newest ROM.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I recommend Curved Crystal all the way.
> Not Anti-Glare though.


I already have a normal one, but looking for an anti-glare. I have never used one with a phone, so don't really know if it's worth it.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I recommend Curved Crystal all the way.
> Not Anti-Glare though.
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a normal one, but looking for an anti-glare. I have never used one with a phone, so don't really know if it's worth it.
Click to expand...

I'd say no. The screen is clear for a reason. When you go anti-glare, it becomes a pixelated rainbow effect.


----------



## ahriman

Anyone know how to disable voice notifications? Every email or text I receive I hear an annoying woman's computerized voice "you have a new email/text from ...".

EDIT: Never mind, found it: driving mode.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Anyone know how to disable voice notifications? Every email or text I receive I hear an annoying woman's computerized voice "you have a new email/text from ...".


This just happened to me this morning, turns out my phone somehow went into Driving Mode while I was asleep, double check to see if that got turned on. Turning it off fixed it for me.


----------



## hammy67

hi just got my Samsung GALAXY S III 4 days ago. love it. 
its amber brown.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Finally after 3 Years, 7 montyhs and 6 days i have upgraded my phone - got an SIII









Anyone got any good apps? - i need one for Launcher, Lock Screen, Weather and Media Player (that shows on Lock Screen)


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Finally after 3 Years, 7 montyhs and 6 days i have upgraded my phone - got an SIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any good apps? - i need one for Launcher, Lock Screen, Weather and Media Player (that shows on Lock Screen)


Lol same as me, just got mine a week ago. Had my old nokia for years before that. My wife had to push me to upgrade.

Not sure about the other things you want, but Poweramp is really good and is louder than the stock player.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Finally after 3 Years, 7 montyhs and 6 days i have upgraded my phone - got an SIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any good apps? - i need one for Launcher, Lock Screen, Weather and Media Player (that shows on Lock Screen)


I use Nova Launcher, WidgetLocker (for lock screen), HDWidgets (for great clock and weather widgets, it uses WeatherBug I believe), and DoubleTwist for my media player (can have a widget on the lock screen.) I can post screenshots if you want.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I use Nova Launcher, WidgetLocker (for lock screen), HDWidgets (for great clock and weather widgets, it uses WeatherBug I believe), and DoubleTwist for my media player (can have a widget on the lock screen.) I can post screenshots if you want.


That would be very useful, the amount of things i have downloaded because they looked good only to turn out to be rubbish are countless

Currently using Xplay free as my Music Player, it seems okay and the lock screen option is pretty cool though it gets annoying having to unlock that and then unlock the normal lock screen as well.

Currently using GO Launcher, will check out Nova Launcher though


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> That would be very useful, the amount of things i have downloaded because they looked good only to turn out to be rubbish are countless
> Currently using Xplay free as my Music Player, it seems okay and the lock screen option is pretty cool though it gets annoying having to unlock that and then unlock the normal lock screen as well.
> Currently using GO Launcher, will check out Nova Launcher though


That would get pretty annoying, Occasionally it glitches and I have to do the double unlock, but that's only happened.... 4 times since I've owned the phone.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Nova Launcher* (There are so many settings I can't really take screenshots of them all.)

You can set max rows/columns for screens, and the bottom dock and how many pages each has, you can designate how many screens you want, and how you want the animation to look when you swipe between them (I use the cube right now) I have 3 home pages, and 3 dock pages.

This is my main homescreen with HD Widgets 4x4 Clock+Weather can touch the clock and get to your phone's clock setting, can touch the date and it takes you to your Calendar, touching the weather, of course takes you to the weather. Then I have 4 1x1 switches that I use most often from HD Widgets, also customizable. I use the 'Hide Notification Bar' option, gives a cleaner look.


Main Apps page, organized into folders


Games Page, again organized into folders


Base settings page

*Widget Locker lock screen*


Pandora widget, DoubleTwist widget, HDWidgets 4x1 clock and weather, slide to unlock, slide to calculator (can be changed to launch anything you want, or left blank) 1x1 flashlight widget from SmartTools. Incredibly customizable lockscreen with WL.

*DoubleTwist*






I love the 10sec rewind and 30sec forward jump buttons btw


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> That would get pretty annoying, Occasionally it glitches and I have to do the double unlock, but that's only happened.... 4 times since I've owned the phone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Nova Launcher* (There are so many settings I can't really take screenshots of them all.)
> You can set max rows/columns for screens, and the bottom dock and how many pages each has, you can designate how many screens you want, and how you want the animation to look when you swipe between them (I use the cube right now) I have 3 home pages, and 3 dock pages.
> 
> This is my main homescreen with HD Widgets 4x4 Clock+Weather can touch the clock and get to your phone's clock setting, can touch the date and it takes you to your Calendar, touching the weather, of course takes you to the weather. Then I have 4 1x1 switches that I use most often from HD Widgets, also customizable. I use the 'Hide Notification Bar' option, gives a cleaner look.
> 
> Main Apps page, organized into folders
> 
> Games Page, again organized into folders
> 
> Base settings page
> *Widget Locker lock screen*
> 
> Pandora widget, DoubleTwist widget, HDWidgets 4x1 clock and weather, slide to unlock, slide to calculator (can be changed to launch anything you want, or left blank) 1x1 flashlight widget from SmartTools. Incredibly customizable lockscreen with WL.
> *DoubleTwist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 10sec rewind and 30sec forward jump buttons btw


Thanks for the screens, i will check them out - that lock screen one looks pretty cool


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Finally after 3 Years, 7 montyhs and 6 days i have upgraded my phone - got an SIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any good apps? - i need one for Launcher, Lock Screen, Weather and Media Player (that shows on Lock Screen)


Wow. Now that's a huge upgrade. What was your previous phone?


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Wow. Now that's a huge upgrade. What was your previous phone?


I had a similar jump:no from my 4 year old nokia n78 to the samsung Galaxy S3!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Wow. Now that's a huge upgrade. What was your previous phone?


It was a HTC Touch HD lol
Yeah a VERY big upgrade, first Andoird phone, first Samsung phone and im loving it so far








ChatOn is pretty sweet


----------



## Marafice Eye

New firmware update popped up for me today LJ4 doing the upgrade now, still hoping for the official JB update to hit soon.


----------



## wierdo124

Coming months according to Samsung, which basically means Samsung has it done and ready, carriers are being turds.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Finally stepped up from my Motorola Razr2 v8 (Russian retail, Russian keyboard) to a Samsung Galaxy S3. I wanted a Droid Razr, but US cellular doesn't have them, only the gimped Razr based Electrify 2, which is only 3g for $150. Uh, no, willing to pay good money for good hardware, not 3 year old tech.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Finally after 3 Years, 7 montyhs and 6 days i have upgraded my phone - got an SIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any good apps? - i need one for Launcher, Lock Screen, Weather and Media Player (that shows on Lock Screen)


See link my in my sig.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Those complaining about battery life, just be happy you don't own a Nexus


Waaaa? I love my Gnex. Battery life is awesome after you break it in and set everything up!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Any news regarding the jelly bean being proper smoother than ics?


Jelly Bean is smoother than ICS. If your question is regarding when you'll receive the JB update that would be dependent on your carrier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I wish the US carriers would hurry up with their bloatware so we can get jelly bean.


Custom ROMs ftw!


----------



## Nhb93

I've got the Incipio double case right now, but my dad got my the Otterbox Defender series for Christmas (he's not always big into surprises). Would it be worth it to switch cases? I love the way this case looks (matches the color of the blue), but I would love the protection the OB offers. Opinions?


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I've got the Incipio double case right now, but my dad got my the Otterbox Defender series for Christmas (he's not always big into surprises). Would it be worth it to switch cases? I love the way this case looks (matches the color of the blue), but I would love the protection the OB offers. Opinions?


I definitely prefer protection vs looks. I have the Acase superleggera pro dual layer hard - soft case, similar to the Otterbox and I feel safe to accidentally drop it without breaking the phone. Check it out because it looks better and adds less bulk than the Otterbox, aside from being cheaper.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

This is teh case I have... Got it for free from somebody taht has a Galaxy S3 and then added an extended battery. Actually.. I think it looks really nice with my white S3. Clear back, which I like, and not too bulky. Stays on well enough, hadn't had any problem with it.

http://www.amazon.com/White-Bumper-Plastic-Samsung-Galaxy/dp/B008DQI1Z4/ref=sr_1_20?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1351011084&sr=1-20&keywords=samsung+galaxy+s3+case+with+clear+back


----------



## Zcypot

I got my extended battery on Saturday.



Pretty damn nice! Cost me $20 and this thing last easily all day with heavy app use in between. I think if you are the kind the don't really play on your phone too much it will last you for about 3 days. 3 days of texting and calling, Idle maybe way more.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> I got my extended battery on Saturday.
> 
> Pretty damn nice! Cost me $20 and this thing last easily all day with heavy app use in between. I think if you are the kind the don't really play on your phone too much it will last you for about 3 days. 3 days of texting and calling, Idle maybe way more.


I found if you turn off the data connection when not using it (if your like me and have a data cap, having all syncs turned off isn't a bad idea), then you can get some pretty nice battery life.

Edit: Also, the extended battery makes it look like a boat. Btw, what charge level is that ?

Also... do you like the blue color? I love blue, and that color really didn't thrill me at all.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I found if you turn off the data connection when not using it (if your like me and have a data cap, having all syncs turned off isn't a bad idea), then you can get some pretty nice battery life.
> Edit: Also, the extended battery makes it look like a boat. Btw, what charge level is that ?
> Also... do you like the blue color? I love blue, and that color really didn't thrill me at all.


I dont think I can afford to disable data or sync since I need to be able to get work emails at all times.

I actually love the extended battery makes the phone easier to handle, I was expecting the cover to be more on the lighter side of blue but it is fine.

This is the battery I got for it,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA07Y0CC8351
4200mAh

I love the blue color that I saw on the picture for the phone, but it doesnt really stand out much in real world lighting. You have to get the light to hit it right sometimes.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> I dont think I can afford to disable data or sync since I need to be able to get work emails at all times.
> I actually love the extended battery makes the phone easier to handle, I was expecting the cover to be more on the lighter side of blue but it is fine.
> This is the battery I got for it,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA07Y0CC8351
> 4200mAh
> I love the blue color that I saw on the picture for the phone, but it doesnt really stand out much in real world lighting. You have to get the light to hit it right sometimes.


Pretty good.

Sad thing is I really wanted a Droid Razr (had my Razr2 for 3 years nad loved it). However, going Verizon US Cellular made me get the GS3, because the Droid Razr based Electrify 2 is a 3g phone. Got to say, I payed the same for this phone that is better in everything except battery to the Droid Razr HD, and less for a phone that is still better in everything except batter against Droid Razr HD Maxx. Really... I am learning to love the GS3.. and the $200 price tag.

Edit:::


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Pretty good.
> Sad thing is I really wanted a Droid Razr (had my Razr2 for 3 years nad loved it). However, going Verizon made me get the GS3, because the Droid Razr based Electrify 2 is a 3g phone. Got to say, I payed the same for this phone that is better in everything except battery to the Droid Razr HD, and less for a phone that is still better in everything except batter against Droid Razr HD Maxx. Really... I am learning to love the GS3.. and the $200 price tag.


I did not like it at first when I bought it for my Wife. I like it some what now, but I paid the full price because I have no contract. It was about 640ish total.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> I dont think I can afford to disable data or sync since I need to be able to get work emails at all times.
> I actually love the extended battery makes the phone easier to handle, I was expecting the cover to be more on the lighter side of blue but it is fine.
> This is the battery I got for it,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA07Y0CC8351
> 4200mAh
> I love the blue color that I saw on the picture for the phone, but it doesnt really stand out much in real world lighting. You have to get the light to hit it right sometimes.


Looks good. ;-) Do you have a case for it?


----------



## Mr Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I've got the Incipio double case right now, but my dad got my the Otterbox Defender series for Christmas (he's not always big into surprises). Would it be worth it to switch cases? I love the way this case looks (matches the color of the blue), but I would love the protection the OB offers. Opinions?


DO it!. My only beef with the defender is that the built-in screen protector makes it not look as good. But you can pull it off if you choose. Just make sure you have some sort of screen protector regardless of the case you have. I had a Zagg HD on mine. Still have it, but would need to send back and get a replacement (free +ship) if you are interested.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Looks good. ;-) Do you have a case for it?


This is the only thing stopping me from getting an extended battery. I just can't seem to find a case for it. If someone posts a case that would work, I will be ordering an extended battery within minutes.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> This is the only thing stopping me from getting an extended battery. I just can't seem to find a case for it. If someone posts a case that would work, I will be ordering an extended battery within minutes.


http://www.amazon.com/Hyperion-Samsung-Extended-Battery-HoneyComb/dp/B008MMZUZS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351026196&sr=8-1&keywords=galaxy+s3+extended+battery+case

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-III-Extended-Exclusive/dp/B008S3MB7G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351026196&sr=8-2&keywords=galaxy+s3+extended+battery+case

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S3-Extended-Exclusive/dp/B008TMZE84/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1351026196&sr=8-6&keywords=galaxy+s3+extended+battery+case


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hyperion-Samsung-Extended-Battery-HoneyComb/dp/B008MMZUZS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351026196&sr=8-1&keywords=galaxy+s3+extended+battery+case
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-III-Extended-Exclusive/dp/B008S3MB7G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351026196&sr=8-2&keywords=galaxy+s3+extended+battery+case
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S3-Extended-Exclusive/dp/B008TMZE84/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1351026196&sr=8-6&keywords=galaxy+s3+extended+battery+case


Just purchased the Hyperion 4200. Thank you very much. For some reason searching didn't come up with anything for me lol


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Just purchased the Hyperion 4200. Thank you very much. For some reason searching didn't come up with anything for me lol


you won't gonna regret it,


----------



## ghostrider85

does anyone know a good car mount for a galaxy s3 with an extended battery?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> does anyone know a good car mount for a galaxy s3 with an extended battery?


Cheap and great reviews.. i just ordered one for myself.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10840&cs_id=1084001&p_id=5272&seq=1&format=2#description


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Looks good. ;-) Do you have a case for it?


No I dont. I was never big on cases. Since the back cover is after marker i dont care if it gets scratched up. I am uber careful with my electronics, so nothing should happen to my phone.


----------



## Koehler

Does anyone have a SGS3 in any other color other than pebble blue or marble white?

http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2012/10/24/where-to-buy-black-samsung-galaxy-s3-in-uk/


----------



## Maximillian-E

I have it on good authority that my rat shack will be carrying more colors soon.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Does anyone have a SGS3 in any other color other than pebble blue or marble white?
> http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2012/10/24/where-to-buy-black-samsung-galaxy-s3-in-uk/


Bell just started to sell red S3's (I747M), the LTE dual core.

I have the blue one myself though.

[edit] http://www.bell.ca/Mobility/Products/Samsung-Galaxy-S3


----------



## Infinite Jest

The damned power button just fell off of my pebble blue, so I may try to convince Verizon to hook me up with a black replacement.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> The damned power button just fell off of my pebble blue, so I may try to convince Verizon to hook me up with a black replacement.


didnt know they did black. Thought it was White, Pebble Blue and Red?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> didnt know they did black. Thought it was White, Pebble Blue and Red?


I know that Verizon just recently added "Sapphire Black" and "Amber Brown".

http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-s3-now-available-black-and-brown


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I know that Verizon just recently added "Sapphire Black" and "Amber Brown".
> http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-s3-now-available-black-and-brown


Typical - US. If they did a Black version in UK i would have gotten that. SO annoying seeing Apple fands saying "oh you got a GSIII, you know they copied Apple on everything - even the clolour" -.-


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Typical - US. If they did a Black version in UK i would have gotten that. SO annoying seeing Apple fands saying "oh you got a GSIII, you know they copied Apple on everything - even the clolour" -.-


Eh... I honestly don't think the iPhone is bad. Actually, it is really good. Screen quality is great, better than GS3 in terms of quality, with better color accuracy and resolution, and amazing contrast, versus the GS3 having a much larger screen and great viewing angle. Teh camera on the iPhone 5 is also clearly better in terms of quality, having the best all around results, though the GS3 is also a very good camera. Also, iPhone 5 is $200 for a 16gb version, as is the GS3. When you get more internal memory, the GS3 price gets better.

So... I can see why a person would get a iPhone 5, because it is a very high quality phone.


----------



## eternal7trance

Sprint just announced they are rolling out jelly bean now. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Anybody figure out how to keep my device from picking up network computers and showing the files they share? I live on a university, and a way to block things from being shared with me would be great.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Sprint just announced they are rolling out jelly bean now. Can't wait to get it.


link?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Eh... I honestly don't think the iPhone is bad. Actually, it is really good. Screen quality is great, better than GS3 in terms of quality, with better color accuracy and resolution, and amazing contrast, versus the GS3 having a much larger screen and great viewing angle. Teh camera on the iPhone 5 is also clearly better in terms of quality, having the best all around results, though the GS3 is also a very good camera. Also, iPhone 5 is $200 for a 16gb version, as is the GS3. When you get more internal memory, the GS3 price gets better.
> So... I can see why a person would get a iPhone 5, because it is a very high quality phone.


Its not that, its the fact he was saying that i got a GSIII coz i couldnt afford an iphone (due to the colour) and that Samsung copied EVERYTHING that Apple does and makes "inferior" phones


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> link?


http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57540237-94/sprint-galaxy-s3-gets-jelly-bean/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Its not that, its the fact he was saying that i got a GSIII coz i couldnt afford an iphone (due to the colour) and that Samsung copied EVERYTHING that Apple does and makes "inferior" phones


Tell him Apple copied 4g and to disable it immediately on his phone. Tell him not to use panaroma when shooting photos, because that came from competitors. Tell him to quit using Apple maps, because Google done it before Apple (and mapquest was probably even before then), and Apple just copied the idea.

Oh, and most of all, tell him we didn't know what an iPhone looked like, since they ALL reside in those horrible cases (so the antenna can function right), so we honestly had never seen one naked before.


----------



## Scorpion667

Ask him if he can buy a coffee by swyping his iphone over the debit machine.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57540237-94/sprint-galaxy-s3-gets-jelly-bean/
> Tell him Apple copied 4g and to disable it immediately on his phone. Tell him not to use panaroma when shooting photos, because that came from competitors. Tell him to quit using Apple maps, because Google done it before Apple (and mapquest was probably even before then), and Apple just copied the idea.
> Oh, and most of all, tell him we didn't know what an iPhone looked like, since they ALL reside in those horrible cases (so the antenna can function right), so we honestly had never seen one naked before.


I have told him about what Apple likes to do but still think they are the best - no getting through to him i have tried MANY times hes just one of those people that will just scream louder and louder until he blocks you out about anything even if he knows hes wrong hes the kind of person that just wont admit it.


----------



## willywill

WOW highest i ever went thanks to tethering


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> WOW highest i ever went thanks to tethering


goodluck doing that with att, even if you have grandfathered unlimited pan


----------



## Zcypot

I am currently having an issue with Foxfi on my T-mobile S3(No root). No matter what I do I cant get it to work. I have tried a lot of issues that might be the case on the web and nothing works. I called T-mobile and try to confirm if I had free tethering since on my on my G2 I could tether as much as I wanted without additionally charges... I cant.. bull dung!

So Tethering plan is not part of my data package and foxfi doesnt work... any ideas?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Ask him if he can buy a coffee by swyping his iphone over the debit machine.


Apple users drink lattes at Starbucks... dur! While they wear their stone washed jeans, using their macbook air to type their screenplay. Also, unshaven neck beard because the creative types don't have to conform and don't have time to groom themselves...

But eh, not a bad phone. Top quality screen and camera, if only the screen was larger. If he likes the OS, then you can't say much about it... Also, sync is a really nice feature, backup is something I wish android had...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I have told him about what Apple likes to do but still think they are the best - no getting through to him i have tried MANY times hes just one of those people that will just scream louder and louder until he blocks you out about anything even if he knows hes wrong hes the kind of person that just wont admit it.


Look at what the leaders of teh corporations spend their money on.
Steve Job's on not having a license plate by leasing a brand new Mercedes every 6 months
Bill Gates on giving away his money to help those in need...
And on how Bill Gates is getting other billionaires to be charitable


----------



## ghostrider85

sprint just got their jelly bean update rolled out today, i am wondering when will tmobile going to release theirs?


----------



## Scorpion667

I'm on the phone with Bell asking them for their ETA as well. The guy seemed willing to dig/look into it, on hold atm.

Edit:

Note1 is getting it in 5 days and S3 sometime soon after, whatever that means.
Oh well.


----------



## DaLeapingMan

I love this phone!!! i have had it for about a week now and it still makes me smile wider then a rainbow from cheek to cheek whenever i take it out of my pocket!!! The internet loads so fast it is not even funny.And the screen is absolutely perfect. So maybe now and then an application closes on itself or it lags, but still 9.5/10!!! OFFICIAL RATE


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaLeapingMan*
> 
> I love this phone!!! i have had it for about a week now and it still makes me smile wider then a rainbow from cheek to cheek whenever i take it out of my pocket!!! The internet loads so fast it is not even funny.And the screen is absolutely perfect. So maybe now and then an application closes on itself or it lags, but still 9.5/10!!! OFFICIAL RATE


Its a good phone but the screen is not sharp and bright enough as a LCD. A white wallpaper look yellow compare to a LCD lol


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I'm on the phone with Bell asking them for their ETA as well. The guy seemed willing to dig/look into it, on hold atm.
> Edit:
> Note1 is getting it in 5 days and S3 sometime soon after, whatever that means.
> Oh well.


I don't see why these people won't just release the update. It clearly is safe for Note II, so why not GS3? Do they not know that GS3 is a flagship phone with some really high sales numbers? Its not like we just went and got teh freebie phone...

And I"m on US Cellular, btw. Still waiting for my JellyBean update...


----------



## willywill

talking about screen, this is funny its the same LCD screen LG is using on there phone


----------



## deafboy

What ROMs have you guys been playing with lately? Still have yet to play with any that I like and work all around.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I'm on the phone with Bell asking them for their ETA as well. The guy seemed willing to dig/look into it, on hold atm.
> Edit:
> Note1 is getting it in 5 days and S3 sometime soon after, whatever that means.
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why these people won't just release the update. It clearly is safe for Note II, so why not GS3? Do they not know that GS3 is a flagship phone with some really high sales numbers? Its not like we just went and got teh freebie phone...
> 
> And I"m on US Cellular, btw. Still waiting for my JellyBean update...
Click to expand...

Carriers want to verify there is nothing on there that could impede there own services and of course insure there own crap is on there and not be able to uninstall said crap. If i'm owning a android phone now it's nexus only so I don't have to deal with that nonsense.


----------



## F1ynn

anyone know if Starfox 64 can be played on these?

planning on getting one in December and was hoping some N64 games like Starfox, Mario kart, Mario party could be played on this.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> anyone know if Starfox 64 can be played on these?
> planning on getting one in December and was hoping some N64 games like Starfox, Mario kart, Mario party could be played on this.


Not certain about Starfox as I haven't gotten around to getting an N64 emulator ( Have GBA, SNES, and PS1 right now) but I assume it can, there are a couple N64 emulators on the marketplace that function well according to reviews. I haven't got one yet because I'm holding out until I get a PS3 controller to sync up via bluetooth so I can play my games/emulators with it.


----------



## Infinite Jest

N64oid works rather well. Mupen64 AE is getting there but development has been very rock as the the lead developer, Paul, hasn't been able to devote a lot of time to it and the app has been subject to a bunch of false DMCA takedown notices from some guy in China, but I think that's about dealt with. At this point, I think N64oid is the most optimized/polished, but I'm sure in the next few months in development kicks in with Paul's project, it should be up to speed.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Carriers want to verify there is nothing on there that could impede there own services and of course insure there own crap is on there and not be able to uninstall said crap. If i'm owning a android phone now it's nexus only so I don't have to deal with that nonsense.


YEZZIR, Nexus 4 can't come any sooner. Samsung makes GREAT phones, but I hate waiting 6 months to get official updates.

In case someone didn't see this, if you like swiftkey and swype you better grab spare pants before watching this video of swiftkey's upcoming keyboard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0ezO_aPBJ4


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> YEZZIR, Nexus 4 can't come any sooner. Samsung makes GREAT phones, but I hate waiting 6 months to get official updates.
> In case someone didn't see this, if you like swiftkey and swype you better grab spare pants before watching this video of swiftkey's upcoming keyboard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0ezO_aPBJ4


But isn't the whole official updates thing more of a carrier not wanting to push it out until more testing is done?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> But isn't the whole official updates thing more of a carrier not wanting to push it out until more testing is done?


Perhaps, but that still means I do not have access to it in the meantime. Samsung finished the S3 I747 update and gave it to carriers a while back, this means nothing for me though if I can't get it until carriers finish. Sure I can use AOKP/AOSP/CM10 rom's but they are nowhere near polished, and every single one has a bug or two that affects me. My preference has always been stock ROM with highly tweaked kernel, that way I have full functionality with great speed. I don't mind touchwiz, as long as it doesn't stutter.


----------



## jameschisholm

I have recently received the Android JellyBean 4.1.1 OS upgrade for my Galaxy S3 through Three UK.

First thought, WOW.


The GS3 is already a fast phone, but with the included update "Project Butter" JellyBean has significantly increased the flow and general smoothness of the phone along with great new animations.
The new Navigation upgrades are pleasing and I find the layout much better.
The updates to individual stock Android apps are welcome additions.
I've not had chance to play with Google Now yet, but I did sign up to it, and it runs SMOOTH as butter.
There are additional layout changes and feature upgrades across all of JellyBean which I'm happy about also.
This is just having played around for 5 minutes.

Just thought I'd share my experience.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Not certain about Starfox as I haven't gotten around to getting an N64 emulator ( Have GBA, SNES, and PS1 right now) but I assume it can, there are a couple N64 emulators on the marketplace that function well according to reviews. I haven't got one yet because I'm holding out until I get a PS3 controller to sync up via bluetooth so I can play my games/emulators with it.


Why wait?! USB OTG adapter for $1 http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10833&cs_id=1083314&p_id=9724&seq=1&format=2 with a $10 USB to N64 adapter from Ebay. If your going to do it, do it right


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Why wait?! USB OTG adapter for $1 http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10833&cs_id=1083314&p_id=9724&seq=1&format=2 with a $10 USB to N64 adapter from Ebay. If your going to do it, do it right


Honestly never was a real fan of the N64 controller. I want to play my android games and emulators on the go, that option brings in unnecessary cords, rather just get a small controller I can stick in my pocket and connect wirelessly and not worry about it. I'm not a fan of the PS controller either, but its the only option that will work perfectly via bluetooth.


----------



## kole208

i cant decide not 2 or galaxy s3 :/ idk i like the note 2 but it is hudge, and i like the galaxy s3. i just wish they made a quad core s3 for north america...


----------



## bigal1542

Is there a way to install all of "My Apps" through google play without using Titanium Backup?

EDIT: nvm found it


----------



## RX7-2nr

Do you guys have to restart your phone every couple days? My S3 is completely stock, I notice after a restart it says Ive got 1200mb of memory free. After having the phone on for a day or two all the background programs have sucked up tons of memory and it says Ive only got 400-500mb. A quick restart clears everything back to normal. Apps that I do not even use end up using more and more memory.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Do you guys have to restart your phone every couple days? My S3 is completely stock, I notice after a restart it says Ive got 1200mb of memory free. After having the phone on for a day or two all the background programs have sucked up tons of memory and it says Ive only got 400-500mb. A quick restart clears everything back to normal. Apps that I do not even use end up using more and more memory.


does it seem slower? because it's fine if it uses the memory... free memory is wasted memory.

When running a stock rom I have gone months without rebooting.


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Do you guys have to restart your phone every couple days? My S3 is completely stock, I notice after a restart it says Ive got 1200mb of memory free. After having the phone on for a day or two all the background programs have sucked up tons of memory and it says Ive only got 400-500mb. A quick restart clears everything back to normal. Apps that I do not even use end up using more and more memory.


Hold the home key until it brings up your recent apps. Press Task Manager at the bottom left. On one of the tabs it has an option to free up memory


----------



## Mr Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> i cant decide not 2 or galaxy s3 :/ idk i like the note 2 but it is hudge, and i like the galaxy s3. i just wish they made a quad core s3 for north america...


If you have ATT/other gsm network other than T-mo, the i9300 works just fine.


----------



## Zcypot

Is T-mobile upgrading their towers? I am getting really good speeds lately... Doing 20 down and 1.25 up. I never got anywhere near that on my G2


----------



## F1ynn

hey so i have apps for the Galaxy S3 but was thinking of getting a Note 2, can the note 2 support all the apps/themes and the Rom's that my S3 already has?


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> hey so i have apps for the Galaxy S3 but was thinking of getting a Note 2, can the note 2 support all the apps/themes and the Rom's that my S3 already has?


That depends entirely on the developers of the Roms/Themes if they port them for the Note 2. Apps won't be a problem though.


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*
> 
> That depends entirely on the developers of the Roms/Themes if they port them for the Note 2. Apps won't be a problem though.


ok, roms and themes are not too much of a biggie, but apps are. thanks!







Can you root these like the S3 and overclock them?


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> Can you root these like the S3 and overclock them?


Once again, depends on developers







. Like any Android device, if there is a will, there is a way. Best place to lurk for this info is the XDA forum under Android Development. I'll leave you some links. I don't know your carrier so here's all 4








Sprint Note 2
Verizon Note 2
T-Mo Note 2
ATT Note 2


----------



## Scorpion667

I'm grabbing the Nexus 4. It's been fun guys =)


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*
> 
> does it seem slower? because it's fine if it uses the memory... free memory is wasted memory.
> When running a stock rom I have gone months without rebooting.


I suppose Ill just let it run and watch the memory usage. It seems that certain programs like contacts, messaging, settings, touchwiz, and a couple others seem to just grow and grow in memory use, I figure that itll just eventually use all of it. Ive always rebooted it before it got to that point though.


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*
> 
> Once again, depends on developers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like any Android device, if there is a will, there is a way. Best place to lurk for this info is the XDA forum under Android Development. I'll leave you some links. I don't know your carrier so here's all 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprint Note 2
> Verizon Note 2
> T-Mo Note 2
> ATT Note 2


Yes! my friend was just showing me the XDA website, very promising! thank you so much!


----------



## Hartk1213

ok so i just got my GS3 about a week ago and i have two Otterbox defenders....just want some opinions on what you guys think looks the best with my white GS3



naked GS3



Real Tree Camo W/ Hunter Orange



Glacier Gray W/White



Glacier Gray W/ Hunter Orange (This is how i have been using it the past week)



Real Tree Camo W/ White

Let me know what you guys think









[edit] sorry for the bad pics...they were taken with a Galaxy S 1 haha


----------



## willywill

((APK)) New Android 4.2 keyboard ,i got to say this keyboard is fast and amazing

http://pocketnow.com/2012/10/30/android-4-2-stock-keyboard-now-available-for-download-unofficially?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+pocketnow+%28pocketnow.com%29&utm_content=Google+Reader


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> ok so i just got my GS3 about a week ago and i have two Otterbox defenders....just want some opinions on what you guys think looks the best with my white GS3
> 
> 
> naked GS3
> 
> 
> Real Tree Camo W/ Hunter Orange
> 
> 
> Glacier Gray W/White
> 
> 
> Glacier Gray W/ Hunter Orange (This is how i have been using it the past week)
> 
> 
> Real Tree Camo W/ White
> Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit] sorry for the bad pics...they were taken with a Galaxy S 1 haha


After 4 months with a Glacier i move to this, the rubber cover kept coming off the plastic one and was getting annoying


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> After 4 months with a Glacier i move to this, the rubber cover kept coming off the plastic one and was getting annoying


Forget model name, but is that one listed as slate blue? Doesn't look bad. Almost got that one but looked a lot bluer in the pics. Got the black UAG and peeled the bling off the back.

@Hartk1213-Black and white.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Forget model name, but is that one listed as slate blue? Doesn't look bad. Almost got that one but looked a lot bluer in the pics. Got the black UAG and peeled the bling off the back.
> @willy-Black and white.


Correct i waited two months for this case to ship to my house since UAG mostly care about iphone users. You got a pic i know it will look better on black then on my case since its almost a matte metallic blue color


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Correct i waited two months for this case to ship to my house since UAG mostly care about iphone users. You got a pic i know it will look better on black then on my case since its almost a matte metallic blue color


I did remove all the logo from the back of the phone lol


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Correct i waited two months for this case to ship to my house since UAG mostly care about iphone users. You got a pic i know it will look better on black then on my case since its almost a matte metallic blue color
> 
> 
> 
> I did remove all the logo from the back of the phone lol
Click to expand...

how did go about doing that

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII


----------



## Genzel

I have a pebble blue phone. The case is a flatter black than some of the advert pics. Nothing special. Not mine from xda.


minus decals



XDA thread on case


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> how did go about doing that
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII


Water and sandpaper i think it was a 2000 grit but the Galaxy s3 has a glossy finish, in sunlight you can tell gloss is gone i dont recommend it just in case you need to sell the phone


----------



## eternal7trance

Just got jelly bean on my S3 with sprint. I found this method people were using to force the update OTA, really cool stuff.


----------



## bigal1542

Has anyone used a PS3 controller with the SGS3? Interested in it and looking forward to what you guys have noticed.


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Just got jelly bean on my S3 with sprint. I found this method people were using to force the update OTA, really cool stuff.


Well what is the method? I have a sprint s3 and would like JB.
Sent from a Toaster SIII


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Well what is the method? I have a sprint s3 and would like JB.
> Sent from a Toaster SIII


What I did was, Settings > App Manager > All > Google Services Framework > Force Stop > Clear Data > Settings again > System Update > Update Samsung Software

I had to do this about 8 times before it finally prompted me to upgrade my phone.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What I did was, Settings > App Manager > All > Google Services Framework > Force Stop > Clear Data > Settings again > System Update > Update Samsung Software
> I had to do this about 8 times before it finally prompted me to upgrade my phone.


or you can just use kies


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> or you can just use kies


Wasn't available for me yet on kies.


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Well what is the method? I have a sprint s3 and would like JB.
> Sent from a Toaster SIII
> 
> 
> 
> What I did was, Settings > App Manager > All > Google Services Framework > Force Stop > Clear Data > Settings again > System Update > Update Samsung Software
> 
> I had to do this about 8 times before it finally prompted me to upgrade my phone.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Just got jelly bean, seems good so far.

Sent from a Toaster SIII


----------



## Marafice Eye

Still waiting on an official JB release from Tmobile, anything like the above but for Tmo?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Has anyone used a PS3 controller with the SGS3? Interested in it and looking forward to what you guys have noticed.


Not a PS3 but i use a Xbox 360 controller using a OTG Cable, i also use a mechanical keyboard, flash drive, basically anything with a USB will work
http://www.amazon.com/T-Flash-Adapter-Samsung-GT-i9100-GT-N7000/dp/B005FUNYSA/ref=pd_cp_cps_0


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Not a PS3 but i use a Xbox 360 controller using a OTG Cable, i also use a mechanical keyboard, flash drive, basically anything with a USB will work
> http://www.amazon.com/T-Flash-Adapter-Samsung-GT-i9100-GT-N7000/dp/B005FUNYSA/ref=pd_cp_cps_0


Thanks! So do they all work great, or are there some flaws?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Still waiting on an official JB release from Tmobile, anything like the above but for Tmo?


Tmo hasn't approved it yet, just like all other US carriers. I'm sure Tmo will be next though (maybe USCellular). That method works for all carriers. Same thing people used to try to get the JB update for the Verizon G-Nex.

If I had to guess,

Sprint already got it
Tmo next
USCellular
AT&T
Verizon

I'm 95% sure Verizon will be last. We always are


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Tmo hasn't approved it yet, just like all other US carriers. I'm sure Tmo will be next though (maybe USCellular). That method works for all carriers. Same thing people used to try to get the JB update for the Verizon G-Nex.
> If I had to guess,
> Sprint already got it
> Tmo next
> USCellular
> AT&T
> Verizon
> I'm 95% sure Verizon will be last. We always are


Makes me happy... I want my update on US Cellular! Edit: Any idea how long Samsung will support Galaxy S3? With Android it seems top level devices get updates held off until they are not that high end anymore, and then they are just forgotten. Even if I get this update, will I ever get the 2nd Jelly Bean update? Even if I do... I don't think that I will get the one after that, and that will probably be when I root and install a rom.

ALso... I took my phone out of the case and think I'm going to leave it that way. I have insurance, so if it really gets killed, I only have to pay $100 to get a new one. But, with Gorilla Glass, it is pretty strong and not likely to break. I also have a Spigen Steinheil Ultra Nano CLEAR to add a bit of extra protection. The back of my phone, I'm like "Meh" because honestly, it is very thin plastic that wouldn't be expensive to replace.

Also, I really, really like the way it feels in my hand versus with a case. It is more rounded, light, and almost river pebble shaped. No reason to get something so sexy to just cover it up!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Tmo hasn't approved it yet, just like all other US carriers. I'm sure Tmo will be next though (maybe USCellular). That method works for all carriers. Same thing people used to try to get the JB update for the Verizon G-Nex.
> If I had to guess,
> Sprint already got it
> Tmo next
> USCellular
> AT&T
> Verizon
> I'm 95% sure Verizon will be last. We always are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me happy... I want my update on US Cellular! Edit: Any idea how long Samsung will support Galaxy S3? With Android it seems top level devices get updates held off until they are not that high end anymore, and then they are just forgotten. Even if I get this update, will I ever get the 2nd Jelly Bean update? Even if I do... I don't think that I will get the one after that, and that will probably be when I root and install a rom.
> 
> ALso... I took my phone out of the case and think I'm going to leave it that way. I have insurance, so if it really gets killed, I only have to pay $100 to get a new one. But, with Gorilla Glass, it is pretty strong and not likely to break. I also have a Spigen Steinheil Ultra Nano CLEAR to add a bit of extra protection. The back of my phone, I'm like "Meh" because honestly, it is very thin plastic that wouldn't be expensive to replace.
> 
> Also, I really, really like the way it feels in my hand versus with a case. It is more rounded, light, and almost river pebble shaped. No reason to get something so sexy to just cover it up!
Click to expand...

Seeing as how much of a crapstorm Samsung heard when they denied the OG Galaxy S the ice cream sandwich update, we'll be good for quite some time. Realistically there isn't a weak point here. With how many they sold, they practically have to keep it updated or they will piss many people off.

Lets see:
2GB RAM - probably the biggest thing. This should mean we're good for many more releases!
16/32GB internal storage - we're set space wise
Snapdragon S4 - de facto these days, and its still blisteringly quick. Should be enough power for a couple years to come

Yeah I'm not too worried. Typically IMO for updates,

Motorola is almost always the fastest out the gates with updates, but doesn't like supporting their old stuff (DX2 and Droid 3 are never got a major version update...)
HTC is fairly quick, but takes forever to get carrier approval for some reason (even ask Inc2 and Thunderbolt owners, according to HTC their updates have been ready since June...haven't got OTA yet though).
Samsung isn't super fast to push them out, but it seems they're gonna put more work into supporting old stuff.
Asus is quick to push them out, and so far hasn't dropped support (OG Transformer gets JB...)
LG is slow as balls if they choose to update at all. They better start changing this attitude if they're gonna be competitive.

That's my take anyway. I've had all 3 of the "big 3" manufacturers. If you include my family we've had 1 Motorola, 2 HTCs (Inc2 and Rezound), and 2 Samsungs (SGS3, GNex).


----------



## {core2duo}werd

ok, so i rooted my phone, and tried a few different roms, but didn't like them. I tried flashing back to stock using this method and using the VRALHD build http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709 and it worked except for updates... OTA says there are no updates even though my mom who has the same phone does have a newer version than me. I also tried kies, and it says your device does not support software upgrading via kies. I'm just worried that when the official JB update comes I won't be able to get it.

I flashed the VRALF2 build and OTA and kies updates both work.


----------



## MRHANDS

Well chaps, apparently the official JB got leaked for VZW. Been using it for about 4 hours now. Nothing really has changed with the exception of Google Now.

Don't get to excited









If you know what you're doing, get it HERE


----------



## Genzel

Sony MH1C (labeled Mobile Phone Repair Part Replacement - vendor Frontier Telecom)

Stumbled on this looking for black earbuds with a better than OEM mic whose smart buttons work with this phone. The apple stuff under same CTIA standard doesn't seem to work with full functionality. I couldn't find.. pretty much anything secondary market. I haven't recieved a call with these on, but I've read that function works for pause/ff mapped button as standard. The volume buttons work as normal. There's a fourth button nonfunctional on this phone. There may be a way to map it. I haven't looked into it.

I did notice a significant increase in audio quality from stock buds. I'm not an audiophile and didn't buy them for that purpose. Head-fi is heaping praise on these though. Forum link to that site for a more informed opinion; Longish Head-fi thread.

The bad. The cable is irritating. Google J-cord if you don't already know what that is.

Not so bad.. I payed $20.90 for them earlier this week. They are now $24.90 from same vendor and will probably rise in price.


----------



## WeirdHarold

WoW when I started this thread I never imagined that it would still be going months later and the it would reach such a high post count


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Um... Does anybody else have this slight annoyance. My volume rocker button is a tiny bit loose, just enough so when my phone vibrates the button also vibrates. I'm not sure if I should get warranty for such a minute problem, honestly.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Um... Does anybody else have this slight annoyance. My volume rocker button is a tiny bit loose, just enough so when my phone vibrates the button also vibrates. I'm not sure if I should get warranty for such a minute problem, honestly.


Nope I haven't had that or any other issue with mine, and that's not one I've heard of either. If it bugs you and you can get it fixed or replaced why not? or you could get a gel case that covers the back and sides of the phone which should keep the buttons from vibrating!

Something like this:
http://www.accessorygeeks.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-crystal-silicone-case-argyle-clear.html


Link is for the Clear version of the Picture, I have the Blue one and have been very happy with it, only thing was that the hole for the Micro USB connector that you use to charge the phone was to small and I had to use my rotary tool to make it bigger.


----------



## Koehler

*Samsung reveals 30 million Galaxy SIII phone sales in five months*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2228049/Samsung-sells-30-million-Galaxy-SIII-phones.html


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> *Samsung reveals 30 million Galaxy SIII phone sales in five months*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2228049/Samsung-sells-30-million-Galaxy-SIII-phones.html


That's nothing, i dont know how Apple brain wash people but they know how to do it, in just 3 days they sold 3 million Ipads tablet and the best part is how much profit they make out of a single product

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9233257/iPad_Mini_iPad_sales_crack_3M_over_three_days?taxonomyId=12


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> That's nothing, i dont know how Apple brain wash people but they know how to do it, in just 3 days they sold 3 million Ipads tablet and the best part is how much profit they make out of a single product
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9233257/iPad_Mini_iPad_sales_crack_3M_over_three_days?taxonomyId=12


Well, for starters they start close to year out with little teasers to wet peoples appetites then they slowly release more and more info the closer they get to the launch. But most companies do this, what I feel they do different is Pre-Orders! They let people Pre-Order the hyped up piece of dung months before the release. So the 3 million sold in 3 days is more like 3 to 4 months, they just chose to leave out the part about all the people that actually bought it in July etc. If it's like every other version of the I-Pad I give it a month and you can walk into a store like Game Stop and pick one up used because someone decided that it sucked and chose to get rid of it.

Of course just a personal opinion, and you can probably guess that I don't have any love for Apple products


----------



## wierdo124

There was 9 million preorders alone for the S3. It was, bar none, at the time, the fastest selling gadget in history.

Not sure if the iP5 has bested it. I'm guessing no, since Apple didn't have high enough stocks because they take so long to make. On top of that their online store collapsed.


----------



## Methos07

So, uh, when the heck is AT&T going to pass down Jelly Bean?


----------



## wierdo124




----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


What is this sorcery!?!?!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Methinks the faucet just got leaky.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Methinks the faucet just got leaky.


lol


----------



## willywill

If its FREE its for me, Free Samsung Galaxy S3 Manual & User Guide for Kindle normally $3

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Manual-Definitive-ebook/dp/B009XZN7KI?t=slickdeals&tag=slickdeals


----------



## deafboy

So since someone else brought up volume key issues... has anyone had issues with their down button? lol. Mine seems slightly off, I essentially need to press and hold for it to go down, once it goes then I can just click but the top one doesn't have that.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So since someone else brought up volume key issues... has anyone had issues with their down button? lol. Mine seems slightly off, I essentially need to press and hold for it to go down, once it goes then I can just click but the top one doesn't have that.


Nope even through my gel case most of the time my volume keys seem to sensitive if anything!


----------



## deafboy

Interesting, thanks. Might have to get that checked out, it's quite annoying, especially with navigating the recovery with it, lol.


----------



## General121

Hey guys, considering a new phone...really love my brothers gs3 but do you guys think the Samsung galaxy s4 will be out by the rumored q1 2013?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Hey guys, considering a new phone...really love my brothers gs3 but do you guys think the Samsung galaxy s4 will be out by the rumored q1 2013?


Eh.. Not sure. Don't see a reason for it to be. GS3 still sells like hot cakes, and GS3 is still very powerful. Also, there was a year between GS3 and GS3. Overall, GS3 is a very nice phone, price cuts have made it even better.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Eh.. Not sure. Don't see a reason for it to be. GS3 still sells like hot cakes, and GS3 is still very powerful. Also, there was a year between GS3 and GS3. Overall, GS3 is a very nice phone, price cuts have made it even better.


Also, Samsung said no new galaxy in Q1 on their twitter a while back.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Hey guys, considering a new phone...really love my brothers gs3 but do you guys think the Samsung galaxy s4 will be out by the rumored q1 2013?


Well even if they were to release a new version what could they really improve, they could move to the new screen tech and make the screen bigger that would be about it. Oh I guess the could increase the clock speed of the processor, but since I've not heard of a fix for the problems that the LTE radios have with Quad core processors I don't see it being a Quad core. The S3 has 2 Gigs of memory which I've not come any where close to maxing out so I don't see a need to add memory. So I don't really see a huge need for them to release a new version already, especially since it's still selling like mad. So my advice would be if you've already looked at it and played with your brothers and you like it just get it and start having some fun cause it's a totally awesome smart toy that happens to have a good phone attached to it


----------



## 4LC4PON3

is the S3 easily the best phone around? My buddy has a one X and sears by his phone and its way better then the S3. The only reason I asked is cause engadget did not give it the best review but praised the one x. I am huge on an amazing display and camera


----------



## General121

All right. Thanks guys, thought I should get advice from those who know more than I do !


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> is the S3 easily the best phone around? My buddy has a one X and sears by his phone and its way better then the S3. The only reason I asked is cause engadget did not give it the best review but praised the one x. I am huge on an amazing display and camera


Ok the One X has very similar specs in fact they are practically brothers, the differences are the One X has a slightly better screen cause it uses the newer LCD tech and it doesn't have a micro SD card slot or a removable battery. So though they are similar the One X reminds me a little to much of an I-Phone in it's what you buy is what you get and what you'll always have cause you can't upgrade it at all. I also think the One X only has 1GB of memory if I remember correctly, so Yes I personally would say that the S3 is better that the One X but that's just my Opinion. I'd also go so far as to say that it's the best Android phone out there at the moment, but again just my opinion.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> is the S3 easily the best phone around? My buddy has a one X and sears by his phone and its way better then the S3. The only reason I asked is cause engadget did not give it the best review but praised the one x. I am huge on an amazing display and camera


Amazing display and camera? iPhone 5. Best quality in a screen and camera currently available. All the major reviewers can say the same.

But the One X and GS3 are also very good too. Both have strengths and weaknesses. PhoneArena liked the GS3 better than the OneX

http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Camera-comparison-Apple-iPhone-5-vs-Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-vs-HTC-One-X-vs-Nokia-Lumia-900_id3148
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Display-Comparison-Apple-iPhone-5-vs-Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-vs-HTC-One-X-vs-Nokia-Lumia-900_id35171


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Amazing display and camera? iPhone 5. Best quality in a screen and camera currently available. All the major reviewers can say the same.
> But the One X and GS3 are also very good too. Both have strengths and weaknesses. PhoneArena liked the GS3 better than the OneX
> http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Camera-comparison-Apple-iPhone-5-vs-Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-vs-HTC-One-X-vs-Nokia-Lumia-900_id3148
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Display-Comparison-Apple-iPhone-5-vs-Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-vs-HTC-One-X-vs-Nokia-Lumia-900_id35171


well the iphone 5 is out of my price range and i dont want to support apple. I got offered the S3 for $50.00 and or the HTX one X for $50.00 for AT&T so I just need to make a choice.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I just watched this video and my mind is made up. Im going with the S3. I really love her review


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> well the iphone 5 is out of my price range and i dont want to support apple. I got offered the S3 for $50.00 and or the HTX one X for $50.00 for AT&T so I just need to make a choice.


Depends on if it is the 16 gb version. It leaves like 12 gb free for you to actually use. That can fill up pretty quick. But, you should put both phones in your hand and see which one you like. If you are about even, I would say GS3 just because it can be expanded with cheap memory.

But... feel them both first. Whichever way you go, you will love it.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Depends on if it is the 16 gb version. It leaves like 12 gb free for you to actually use. That can fill up pretty quick. But, you should put both phones in your hand and see which one you like. If you are about even, I would say GS3 just because it can be expanded with cheap memory.
> But... feel them both first. Whichever way you go, you will love it.


I have a 32GB card in hand right now that I plan im putting in my S3 to upgrade. I am goign to go with the S3 because I want something that can hold lots of music & takes great pics. That video showed me that the S3 took amazing pictures even over the one x. Im waiting for AT&T to call me back now


----------



## deafboy

Wow, that is a good review, lol.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Yeah I've seen that review before, I can attest to the camera on the S3 I had the Moto Droid X before this and I bought that for the 8MP camera and it totally sucked. So that was the first thing I looked at in reviews for the S3 when researching it prior to it's release and every review said that it took great pics. Well of course it was one of the first things I did was take a few pics when I got it and the reviews didn't lie it takes great pics, even in low light which was where the Droid X really sucked. It also takes good videos, took a video of a rain storm this summer where the wind was blowing so hard that we had horizontal rain and you could see it in the video I was impressed!


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Bear*
> 
> If you have ATT/other gsm network other than T-mo, the i9300 works just fine.


where can you buy them? of amazone or something or can you get them in the att store?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> where can you buy them? of amazone or something or can you get them in the att store?


you should be able to get it in the AT&T store, I've also been getting emails from Radio Shack about it lately can't remember which provider they were promoting it for though I just remember it wasn't Verizon cause that's who I have.

Just checked and you can get the S3 on AT&T's website for $199.99 with contract of course, and I only see the 16GB one here's the link;
http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/samsung/galaxy-s-iii-garnet-red.html#fbid=wyn4v6FaJXU


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> you should be able to get it in the AT&T store, I've also been getting emails from Radio Shack about it lately can't remember which provider they were promoting it for though I just remember it wasn't Verizon cause that's who I have.


so i can get the i9300 in north america at a att store? well i know where im going tomorrow morning!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I just ordered my Galaxy S3 and started new service with AT&T. I paid $53.00 for a White S3 and it will be here this week.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> so i can get the i9300 in north america at a att store? well i know where im going tomorrow morning!


you can always call and make sure before you head down, never hurts to make sure and save the Gas unless it's right around the corner


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> you can always call and make sure before you head down, never hurts to make sure and save the Gas unless it's right around the corner


so i thought that their where no i9300 in north america. who told you they have them in att stores?


----------



## wierdo124

There is no i9300 in ATT stores. They have the SCH-i747.

The i9300 is the international version.


----------



## That Guy

The i9300 would have to be imported and unlocked to work with AT&T

It will work, you just can't go to the store and pick one up.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> so i thought that their where no i9300 in north america. who told you they have them in att stores?


Sorry I just thought you meant that you wanted an S3, the international version would have to be imported and like they said it would work but it would only work on 3G because they don't have 4G LTE overseas. The US only got the SnapDragon Dual Core so that it would be compatible with the LTE networks, for some reason the Quad Core chips have issues with the LTE radios. Now I would rather have the US version and here's why they are still very fast and the battery life is amazing, I get about 22 hours with normal use while in battery saver mode and drops to about 14 hours if I take it off battery saver. Both are more than enough to get you through a day which since my last phone would need a recharge after 8 hours at work this has been awesome. Anyway to the best of my knowledge the only differences between the International version and the US version for main secs are the CPU (Quad vs. Dual) and the Memory (1GB vs. 2GB), like I mentioned above that radios deffer to but only due to different network tech.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> There is no i9300 in ATT stores. They have the SCH-i747.
> The i9300 is the international version.


Interesting I have the Verizon version and I pulled that back off mine and looked at the tag the Verizon version is SCH-635 probably because Verizon asked for some things to be different on theirs from the other carriers. Mainly they wanted it to be locked so it couldn't be rooted as easily.


----------



## BliZZardX

I bought my Galaxy S3 i747 in July. I was a little upset Jelly Bean/4.0 released in July and I was still waiting around 6 months with no update in sight. This is Samsung's flagship phone and so I thought they would take good care of it, but OS updates for LTE phones are subject to carrier approval and apparently those take months to pass. I couldn't wait any longer last weekend I rooted and installed CyanogenMod 10. Next time I am shopping for a phone I will definitely consider the vanilla Android experience with a Nexus phone. At least you get timely updates!


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BliZZardX*
> 
> I bought my Galaxy S3 i747 in July. I was a little upset Jelly Bean/4.0 released in July and I was still waiting around 6 months with no update in sight. This is Samsung's flagship phone and so I thought they would take good care of it, but OS updates for LTE phones are subject to carrier approval and apparently those take months to pass. I couldn't wait any longer last weekend I rooted and installed CyanogenMod 10. Next time I am shopping for a phone I will definitely consider the vanilla Android experience with a Nexus phone. At least you get timely updates!


I updated my Asus Transformer Pad Infinity to JB and noticed very little difference from ICS, and since my S3 it working and does all I need it to I'm not really all that bugged by the fact that it hasn't received the update yet. I do agree that as the flagship and one of the best smartphones out there that it should have been a priority, but in the end I have no doubt we'll see the update at some point. I do get excited every time I get an update message on mine and then it isn't JB i get kinda bummed


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea I didn't really notice much difference going from ICS to JB. Not sure what all the excitement is. S-Voice is just fine and makes it so I have no need for google now.


----------



## willywill

don't blame Samsung for you not having JB blame it on your telephone carriers, Sprint been had JB a few weeks now and the international a few months. I think VZW is next on the list since you can download the ROM already


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> There is no i9300 in ATT stores. They have the SCH-i747.
> The i9300 is the international version.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting I have the Verizon version and I pulled that back off mine and looked at the tag the Verizon version is SCH-635 probably because Verizon asked for some things to be different on theirs from the other carriers. Mainly they wanted it to be locked so it couldn't be rooted as easily.
Click to expand...

I535 is Verizon.


----------



## stargate125645

So here's a question... What chip is responsible for audio conversion to PCM when playing music over MHL?


----------



## General121

I didnt look too long, but do any of you have pictures you have taken with your SGS3? Also, does the phone or screen get hot during use? My DROID BIONIC's screen gets rather got, sometimes when just texting, and so my fingers get really dry and makes it a pain to use the phone, when texting especially, since I use a program similar to Swype.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I didnt look too long, but do any of you have pictures you have taken with your SGS3? Also, does the phone or screen get hot during use? My DROID BIONIC's screen gets rather got, sometimes when just texting, and so my fingers get really dry and makes it a pain to use the phone, when texting especially, since I use a program similar to Swype.


I have one I took of my computer.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I didnt look too long, but do any of you have pictures you have taken with your SGS3? Also, does the phone or screen get hot during use? My DROID BIONIC's screen gets rather got, sometimes when just texting, and so my fingers get really dry and makes it a pain to use the phone, when texting especially, since I use a program similar to Swype.


After heavy use the back of the s3 gets a little warm, but it's not a big deal. The screen never gets hot, or even warm.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i went and played with the S3 today & bestbuy since I was there and my phone wont arrive till possibly monday. I really like the phone alot I did not get to sit there and mess with every single thing but it is a nice phone. the one thing i regret that I did not try was the camera which I forgot to test


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> After heavy use the back of the s3 gets a little warm, but it's not a big deal. The screen never gets hot, or even warm.
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


My GS3 got surprisingly warm in my pocket last night. Not enough to burn me or anything, but warm enough so I could tell it was on my leg, and I took it out of my pocket because it was starting to sweat. Didn't have any programs running, didn't have mobile data on, had battery saver off, and wifi on but no active transfers were happening. I have no idea why it was so warm... but my memory use was 1gb so... idk.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I535 is Verizon.


Yep took a look again under better light this time and it looks like a 6 but if I look really close it's a 5 so it's a 535


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I didnt look too long, but do any of you have pictures you have taken with your SGS3? Also, does the phone or screen get hot during use? My DROID BIONIC's screen gets rather got, sometimes when just texting, and so my fingers get really dry and makes it a pain to use the phone, when texting especially, since I use a program similar to Swype.


I've never noticed any part of my S3 getting more than slightly warm but never to the point of it feeling uncomfortable to hold, also the screen has never felt even warm to me


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> My GS3 got surprisingly warm in my pocket last night. Not enough to burn me or anything, but warm enough so I could tell it was on my leg, and I took it out of my pocket because it was starting to sweat. Didn't have any programs running, didn't have mobile data on, had battery saver off, and wifi on but no active transfers were happening. I have no idea why it was so warm... but my memory use was 1gb so... idk.


If your memory usage was up to 1GB then something was running in the background, I hold down the home key at least once a day and go into task manager then select Ram at the top and the tap clear memory. Also on mine even though they say you don't need them anymore I still run a task killer app and I have it set to extreme and to kill every time the screen shuts off.


----------



## wierdo124

I've been on JellyWiz JB touchwiz for a couple weeks and just today it started absolutely WOLFING down battery. Like i've never seen this phone eat battery. 5 hours to powered down. Virtually zero screen on time.

Flashing Synergy JB now (thanks to the Verizon JB leak!) so we'll be hopefully greatly improved. Was never super happy with jellywiz anyway.


----------



## Erper

there is a some abnormality for the battery
cause i left mine one night (played a game and fell a sleep), and in the middle of the night i woke up...
checked the phone and temp was 56C... way too much


----------



## 4LC4PON3

you guys are making me worry now lol. I dont want a defective phone haha


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> you guys are making me worry now lol. I dont want a defective phone haha


Nah, it's a common thing with phones with unofficial JB on them.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Can you guys tell me which cases you are using on your S3? I want to buy a nice case but I dont want to spend $50.00 like the case i had on my thunderbolt.


----------



## phillyd

Can we make this a club with a list? I'm getting mine Saturday, Still can't decide which color. Anyone know where to get the best deal? (AT&T)


----------



## wierdo124

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZG04Q4/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

That's what I've got. Excellent case, but it is fairly big. I've dropped my S3 from 8 feet up and it just bounced, didn't hurt a thing. It's a great protector if you can live with a little bulk.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Im using an incipio case. I love the soft touch hard case.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Im using an incipio case. I love the soft touch hard case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I like this case to. I might buy it in White/Gray


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Can we make this a club with a list? I'm getting mine Saturday, Still can't decide which color. Anyone know where to get the best deal? (AT&T)


i got the marble white from AT&T ..but i got the Refurbished versions for only $49.99 with either an upgrade or 2 year contract and its brand new and i love it haha


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> i got the marble white from AT&T ..but i got the Refurbished versions for only $49.99 with either an upgrade or 2 year contract and its brand new and i love it haha


haha yeah so didn't I. $49.99 for a refurb S3 was a great deal. I so see that now it went back up to $149.99


----------



## Zcypot

my battery finally ran out of juice! Wow love this thing. I always have GPS and Bluetooth on and use it constantly to play games and make calls here is the results.



Also did T-mobile remove throttling? Usually after 5 gigs I get insanely slow speeds, but I past that already...


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

How did you get that amount of time out of it? MIne last about 1 day, to maybe 1 1/2 days.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> How did you get that amount of time out of it? MIne last about 1 day, to maybe 1 1/2 days.


I have extended battery, about double the stock one.


----------



## Methos07

So your phone looks like Quasimodo?


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> So your phone looks like Quasimodo?


No it actually looks far better, better grip too.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> No it actually looks far better, better grip too.


Could you take one exactly on the side? Also, what battery case is that?


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Could you take one exactly on the side? Also, what battery case is that?


I cant :'( I gave my webcam to a co worker. The back cover came with the battery. They mixed up the color I wanted, but I dont care much. It was suppose to be same marble blue or w/e as the phone


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Can you guys tell me which cases you are using on your S3? I want to buy a nice case but I dont want to spend $50.00 like the case i had on my thunderbolt.


Go here:
http://www.accessorygeeks.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-accessories.html

You'll find every accessory for the S3 under the sun and them some and the prices are great too


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Go here:
> http://www.accessorygeeks.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-accessories.html
> You'll find every accessory for the S3 under the sun and them some and the prices are great too


Thanks. That extended battery no offense makes the phone look horrid. I had the extended batt on my thunderbolt and i hated the way it looked , How heavy it was and how big it felt. I guess im sticking with the normal batt for good.


----------



## Methos07

I charge my phone every night on my nightstand, so I guess it doesn't really matter to me how much longer the battery lasts than a ~20 hour timespan. I may purchase an extended battery or just additional batteries for hurricane purposes though.

Florida, yo.


----------



## Zcypot

how can you people live with stock battery? You have to hold back so much in case you need it! I used my phone like what ever with full brightness,GPS,BT, leave the screen on full 5 minutes when im texting, calls. That would drain the normal battery in no time.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> how can you people live with stock battery? You have to hold back so much in case you need it! I used my phone like what ever with full brightness,GPS,BT, leave the screen on full 5 minutes when im texting, calls. That would drain the normal battery in no time.


As much as most of us want more battery life, we don't spend a quarter or the day on our phones. At least, I don't. Believe me I would love to get the kind of battery life we got on the old phones just so that I don't have to remind myself to check/charge my phone's battery.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> As much as most of us want more battery life, we don't spend a quarter or the day on our phones. At least, I don't. Believe me I would love to get the kind of battery life we got on the old phones just so that I don't have to remind myself to check/charge my phone's battery.


I dont use the phone all day, but this extended battery 1-2% will last you all day idle... now that is freaking sweet. Never know when you might need :O


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> how can you people live with stock battery? You have to hold back so much in case you need it! I used my phone like what ever with full brightness,GPS,BT, leave the screen on full 5 minutes when im texting, calls. That would drain the normal battery in no time.


My problem is that I hate the bulk feel and look of extended batteries. IMO I just hate it. I had the extended batt on my thunderbolt and it felt awkward in my pocket, was heavy and just did not feel right in my hands. I may check out the extended battery and see how much bulk it adds.

looking at this video I noticed the 4500mah extended batt does not add that much bulk so I might end up picking one up


----------



## WeirdHarold

I've never liked the extended batteries because they make finding a case almost impossible


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I charge my phone every night on my nightstand, so I guess it doesn't really matter to me how much longer the battery lasts than a ~20 hour timespan. I may purchase an extended battery or just additional batteries for hurricane purposes though.
> Florida, yo.


lol i live in florida to


----------



## General121

You guys with the extended battery - does the phone actually accurately recognize the correct percentage? The extended battery on my bionic just discharges and says 5% for ages


----------



## Bacheezi

I like the idea of more battery life but it makes the phone look like one of these


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> Also did T-mobile remove throttling? Usually after 5 gigs I get insanely slow speeds, but I past that already...


Yes they did. The old 5GB plan is now unlimited 4g. Unless you have tethering, then it's still 5GB.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I've never liked the extended batteries because they make finding a case almost impossible


Well the battery I got came with a matted back cover... I dont care if that gets scatched up... that is like what.... 2 bucks to replace tops?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You guys with the extended battery - does the phone actually accurately recognize the correct percentage? The extended battery on my bionic just discharges and says 5% for ages


I dont think it does, with 20% goes down pretty fast, after that seems normal. Not complaining though I mean 3 days of battery life? I rather have that and deal with screwy slightly off % values
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> I like the idea of more battery life but it makes the phone look like one of these


I love it, I can actually play games and have grip in the back of the phone. I was scared of it slipping out of my hands when I first got the phone and couldn't hold it right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> Yes they did. The old 5GB plan is now unlimited 4g. Unless you have tethering, then it's still 5GB.


Really? OMG lol I have been holding back downloading thinking I was going to need the data for GPS or something thanks! Old 5gb plan wins again!


----------



## kole208

I just got my new gs3 and all I can say is it is awesome! Love the big screen on it and how good it looks. It's my first android and so far Im loving it!


----------



## General121

Well I will ask y'all again since I have new information. Do you think the sgs4 will be out by September 2013?


----------



## phillyd

Wal Mart will have the SIII for $130 at 5 am on Black Friday, and you'll get a free $100 gift card.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Wal Mart will have the SIII for $130 at 5 am on Black Friday, and you'll get a free $100 gift card.


woah seriously? Holy cow! That's fantastic! Is it with contract price?


----------



## phillyd

Yeah, you have to have contract


----------



## kole208

I have had this phone for one day and my sister has already managed to drop it luckily it was on carpet so I don't tthink It did anything lol


----------



## kole208

Hey how do I upgrade ny gs3 it's 4.0.4?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Hey how do I upgrade ny gs3 it's 4.0.4?


What carrier?


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What carrier?


AT&T


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> AT&T


You would have to go through the effort of rooting it. Which I have no idea how to do or just wait for the release on AT&T. Sprint is the only US carrier with an official JB update.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Hey how do I upgrade ny gs3 it's 4.0.4?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> AT&T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You would have to go through the effort of rooting it. Which I have no idea how to do or just wait for the release on AT&T. Sprint is the only US carrier with an official JB update.


You shouldn't have to root for 4.0.4 because that's not Jelly Bean, JB is 4.1! Try going into settings then all the way to the bottom to About device in their tap software update and check to see if your carrier has any available.


----------



## kevinf

Does anyone here have experience working with USB OTG? Im trying to get my USB LAN adapter to work with my S3, and im not having any success getting a new ethernet adapter to show up in netcfg... I started a thread at XDA, but it has no hits. Would appreciate any help









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1978969


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Does anyone here have experience working with USB OTG? Im trying to get my USB LAN adapter to work with my S3, and im not having any success getting a new ethernet adapter to show up in netcfg... I started a thread at XDA, but it has no hits. Would appreciate any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1978969


i have only used a controller OTG...but why would u want to use a USB LAN adapter?? just curious

[EDIT] Nevermind just read your other thread


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Well I will ask y'all again since I have new information. Do you think the sgs4 will be out by September 2013?


It'll launch same time as it did this year. So yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What carrier?
> 
> 
> 
> AT&T
Click to expand...

Wait for ATT to push the update, or research on custom ROMs. When ATT pushes it you'll get it.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I decided to go to verizon today and look at the new Windows phone & play with the SIII a bit since last time i did not get to check out all the features like the camera which is important to me. All I can say is the phone is stunning IMO. Everything about the phone was amazing and destroyed my thunderbolt (Of Course).

I cant wait till monday to get my phone. Its going to kill me waiting out the weekend. The One X had a slightly better screen but it was nothing that made me rethink the decision. I thought even tho the GS3's screen was just a hair less dim i thought it produced better colors. To me the One x looked a little washed out at the brightest levels


----------



## wierdo124

Lol, Woz says the Thunderolt is one of the worst phones ever.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Lol, Woz says the Thunderolt is one of the worst phones ever.


I never had a single issue with my thunderbolt. It never ran an error, froze or anything at all. Was honestly the best phone I ever had


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Would you say this is the best extended battery for the GS3. $30.00

http://www.amazon.com/Hyperion-Extended-Compatible-GT-i9300-T-mobile/dp/B008BVIV06/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## ggoodd

what do i need to buy to watch stuff on my tv from my s3? ive read different things saying different things will and wont work, someone linked me an adapter to an adapter, not gunna play well with me, any advice would be great thanks


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Lol, Woz says the Thunderolt is one of the worst phones ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a single issue with my thunderbolt. It never ran an error, froze or anything at all. Was honestly the best phone I ever had
Click to expand...

Did you ever make it through a day on one charge?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i never made it through an entire day with the stock battery. I always used an extended batt which last a couple of days. The stock battery id get maybe half a day


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoodd*
> 
> what do i need to buy to watch stuff on my tv from my s3? ive read different things saying different things will and wont work, someone linked me an adapter to an adapter, not gunna play well with me, any advice would be great thanks


You would need a Micro USB to HDMI adapter, don't know if you'll be able to find one that is Micro USB to full HDMI or not might only find one with mini HDMI at which point you'd also need a cable that goes from mini to full HDMI.

I also can't remember if they call it Mini or Micro HDMI


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoodd*
> 
> what do i need to buy to watch stuff on my tv from my s3? ive read different things saying different things will and wont work, someone linked me an adapter to an adapter, not gunna play well with me, any advice would be great thanks


All accessories are 50% off on the Samsung website.

Use code: rE155266e

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/ETC-EIA2BEGSTA

This is all you need. You'll only be able to watch stuff you recorded or took pictures of.
Unless you rooted or have something else that mirrors your phone over.
OEM is the way to go.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I never had a single issue with my thunderbolt. It never ran an error, froze or anything at all. Was honestly the best phone I ever had


I also came from a Thunderbolt to a, there a few things a like more about the HTC Thunderbolt then the s3 but that is mostly HTC Sense stuff. but at the beginning that phone took me to hell when the phone use to reset itself everyday i had to live with that for like two months then VZW fix that big problem


----------



## kole208

So far I really like my galaxy s3 the only thing that gets me sometimes is how much the os studders on this phone... hopfully that will change when I get jelly bean right now im on 4.0.4 and my phone on quadrent scored somewhere in the highs of 4900


----------



## kole208

Now my phone on that bench nark is scoring really low like in the 3600 any idea why it dropped so much?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> So far I really like my galaxy s3 the only thing that gets me sometimes is how much the os studders on this phone... hopfully that will change when I get jelly bean right now im on 4.0.4 and my phone on quadrent scored somewhere in the highs of 4900


Should of tried my thunderbolt if you wanted to see OS stutter. I had verizon call and beg me back today which was funny. We get fantastic AT&T coverage in our area and I am now seeing coverage with AT&T in parts where even my verizon phone did not get.

Like at my work in liverpool my 3g and 4g never worked in the building but with AT&T i get full access. In cato where my brother works verizon never worked at all in that area. AT&T worked flawlessly. I am glad I switched. I have not gotten my S3 yet which will be here monday. My brother let me borrow his Iphone 5 for a week so I could test area's and service.

Hopefully AT&T will put that JB update out or I may have to root the phone which ive never done before


----------



## wierdo124




----------



## eternal7trance

How is your screen percent so low? Did you just leave it off the whole time?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> How is your screen percent so low? Did you just leave it off the whole time?




max brightness ftw


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> How is your screen percent so low? Did you just leave it off the whole time?


Brightness on auto. Wasn't used excessively but I did have probably 20 minutes worth of calls, and a decent amount of screen on time.

Today I used it more extensively, I'm at 79% at about 9 hours off the charge.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Brightness on auto. Wasn't used excessively but I did have probably 20 minutes worth of calls, and a decent amount of screen on time.
> Today I used it more extensively, I'm at 79% at about 9 hours off the charge.


I must be doing something wrong because there's no way I would be that high after that long.

I usually keep 3g/wifi off and power saver on with screen at 50% brightness.


----------



## chrischoi

Is yours stock?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> So far I really like my galaxy s3 the only thing that gets me sometimes is how much the os studders on this phone... hopfully that will change when I get jelly bean right now im on 4.0.4 and my phone on quadrent scored somewhere in the highs of 4900


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Now my phone on that bench nark is scoring really low like in the 3600 any idea why it dropped so much?


Long Press the home button and tap remove all, then Long Press home again and tap task manager select the Memory tab at the top and tap clear memory. I do this a couple of times a day and my S3 rarely has any OS stutters, could be affecting your benchmark scores to but since I don't care about benchmarks on my devices and haven't used any of them I can't say for sure. As long as it does what I need and want it to do and doesn't freeze up or reboot on it's own all the time I'm happy and this phone has been totally awesome across the board.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> My problem is that I hate the bulk feel and look of extended batteries. IMO I just hate it. I had the extended batt on my thunderbolt and it felt awkward in my pocket, was heavy and just did not feel right in my hands. I may check out the extended battery and see how much bulk it adds.
> looking at this video I noticed the 4500mah extended batt does not add that much bulk so I might end up picking one up


So I ordered this battery after seeing that video, and I am disappointed in just how huge it makes the phone. I'm going to try it out and see if it's worth it, but I doubt it.


----------



## Methos07

That sucks, too bad man. I had a battery case for my iphone 4 and the phone was just too bulky.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Is yours stock?


Mine has JB on it and Nova launcher for customizing.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Long Press the home button and tap remove all, then Long Press home again and tap task manager select the Memory tab at the top and tap clear memory. I do this a couple of times a day and my S3 rarely has any OS stutters, could be affecting your benchmark scores to but since I don't care about benchmarks on my devices and haven't used any of them I can't say for sure. As long as it does what I need and want it to do and doesn't freeze up or reboot on it's own all the time I'm happy and this phone has been totally awesome across the board.


I think it was because I didnt clear my memory once I did that I scored 4700-5150 snd every once in a while I would score like a 4300 but I think it had to do with my connection


----------



## eternal7trance

How come anytime I take a high res picture or a picture that is the same res as my phone, it always comes out low res and blurry-ish? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> How come anytime I take a high res picture or a picture that is the same res as my phone, it always comes out low res and blurry-ish? What am I doing wrong?


Are you letting the phone focus up before actually taking the shot? I think there's an image stabilizer feature too.


----------



## Garyx24

If you want good battery life, use Wicked V7 ROM


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Are you letting the phone focus up before actually taking the shot? I think there's an image stabilizer feature too.


Not pictures but using high res images from the internet


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Not pictures but using high res images from the internet


So you're trying to save a picture from the internet onto your phone, using a browser on the phone?

I just tried that and the picture looked fine after I saved it, I've also transferred pics to my phone using the USB cable that I downloaded from the internet and that works just fine. So I really don't have an answer to your question, sorry.

Don't know if this helps or not but I'm using Chrome for the browser on my phone.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I just got my GS3 and I absolutely love it. I am having an issue tho with my 32gb card. It keeps telling me that my 32gb card has an unsupported file system and needs to be reformated but I have done this and I keep getting the error


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I just got my GS3 and I absolutely love it. I am having an issue tho with my 32gb card. It keeps telling me that my 32gb card has an unsupported file system and needs to be reformated but I have done this and I keep getting the error


Format it using phone.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Format it using phone.


I have already I used the phone to format the SD card 4-5 times but it keeps popping off this error. not sure why its a new 32gb card that came with my thunderbolt. hmm not sure whats going on the memory card is not working correctly in my wifes droid either. It worked perfectly fine tho in my thunderbolt.

im going to try and format it using my PC


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Format it using phone.
> 
> 
> 
> I have already I used the phone to format the SD card 4-5 times but it keeps popping off this error. not sure why its a new 32gb card that came with my thunderbolt. hmm not sure whats going on the memory card is not working correctly in my wifes droid either. It worked perfectly fine tho in my thunderbolt.
> 
> im going to try and format it using my PC
Click to expand...

Maybe clean the pins... Most likely not it, but just clean them to make sure it isn't the problem.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Maybe clean the pins... Most likely not it, but just clean them to make sure it isn't the problem.


just took out my wifes 16gb in her Droid x and put it in my GS3 and it worked perfectly but my 32gb card will not. it just keeps telling me that the filesystem is not supported. I will try to clean the pins but I have tried formating it with my GS3 and her droid x and its a no go. bleh my PC does not have a card reader at all


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Maybe clean the pins... Most likely not it, but just clean them to make sure it isn't the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> just took out my wifes 16gb in her Droid x and put it in my GS3 and it worked perfectly but my 32gb card will not. it just keeps telling me that the filesystem is not supported. I will try to clean the pins but I have tried formating it with my GS3 and her droid x and its a no go. bleh my PC does not have a card reader at all
Click to expand...

Maybe also clean the card electrical contacts with an eraser. I have been told that is an appropriate way to clean things like that.


----------



## Koehler

http://www.pc-tablet.com/10632-samsung-galaxy-s3-nokia-lumia-820specs-comparison/
Quote:


> *Samsung Galaxy S3 vs. Nokia Lumia 820*
> 
> *Screen:*
> 
> The Samsung device features a Super AMOLED HD display. The screen size of the Samsung Galaxy is 4.8-inches, 1280-by-720 pixel resolution, and Corning Gorilla Glass 2 protection.
> 
> On the other hand the Lumia 820 features a smaller screen of 4.3 inches and has a Super AMOLED capacitive touch screen with a resolution of 800-by-480 pixels.
> 
> The Samsung clearly scores over the Nokia Lumia 820 in the matter of display.
> 
> *Memory:*
> 
> Here also the device from Samsung scores over the Lumia. The Galaxy S3 is available in three variants, 16 GB, 32 GB, and 64 GB. The Nokia Lumia 820 is available only in 8 GB version. Both the devices are at with 1 GB RAM and also have a microSD slot which can augment the storage capacity up to 64 GB in the Galaxy S3 and 32 GB in the Lumia 820.
> 
> *Wireless Connectivity:*
> 
> While the Galaxy S3 features Bluetooth version 4.0, Near Field Communication (NFC), Wi-Fi- hotspot, Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, and Wi-Fi Direct the Nokia Lumia 820 also has features at par except the fact that it starts with the 3.1 version of the Bluetooth which can be updated later.
> 
> *Camera:*
> 
> The Galaxy S3 has a rear facing camera of 8 mega pixel with a resolution of 3264 X 2448 and also features a front facing camera for the Galaxy S3 has 1.9-megapixels. The Lumia 820 has a rear facing camera of the same mega pixel and resolution like the Galaxy S3. It also features dual LED flash, autofocus, and a Carl Zeiss Tessar. Additionally the Lumia 820 has VGA, which equals to 640×480 pixels.
> 
> *Operating System:*
> 
> The Galaxy S3 features the Ice Cream Sandwich Android OS version 4.04. The Nokia Lumia 820 will feature the Windows Phone 8 OS and will be the first one to be released in US market.
> 
> *Battery Time:*
> 
> The Galaxy S3 has a standard battery with 2100 mAh and it can provide power for 790 hours in 3G and 11 hours and 40 minutes for talk time. In comparison the Lumia 820 has a smaller standard battery of 1650 mAh which can provide power up to 330 hours in 3G and a talk time of up to eight hours.
> 
> *Colors:*
> 
> The Galaxy S3 is available in black, blue, brown, gray, red, and white colors while the Lumia 820 is available in black, blue, gray, red, and white, but also violet and yellow colors.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S3 has proved itself as one of the best Android Smartphone ever made. Nokia Lumia 820 is one of the starting model of Windows Phone 8 smartphone OS which has a lot to prove. Which you'll opt for? Let us know in comments.


Looks like the Samsung Galaxy S3 wins in every single category.


----------



## eternal7trance

790 hours in 3g? I don't understand what they mean by "in 3g." Because they definitely don't mean using it while 3g is on.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

how do i disable 4g and use 4g on my GS3?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> how do i disable 4g and use 4g on my GS3?


Hmm... I'm a bit confounded.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> how do i disable 4g and use 4g on my GS3?


with this app
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=myc.phone.PhoneInfo&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsIm15Yy5waG9uZS5QaG9uZUluZm8iXQ..

Go to Phone Info, and then hit CDMA Auto, to only stay on 3g. It work for me a few months when i had no LTE in my area to save battery


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> with this app
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=myc.phone.PhoneInfo&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsIm15Yy5waG9uZS5QaG9uZUluZm8iXQ..
> Go to Phone Info, and then hit CDMA Auto, to only stay on 3g. It work for me a few months when i had no LTE in my area to save battery


I tried this and it when I choose CDMA Auto it auto converts back to LTE/GSM/CDMA it wont let me choose any other settings. am i supposed to restart? alot of the reviews are stating that this does not work on AT&T


----------



## blackbalt89

Is it weird that my GS3 still hasn't gotten Jelly Bean on Sprint? I'm anxiously waiting. I love Jelly on my N7 and really want it on my phone too.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Memory:
> 
> Here also the device from Samsung scores over the Lumia. The Galaxy S3 is available in three variants, 16 GB, 32 GB, and 64 GB. The Nokia Lumia 820 is available only in 8 GB version. Both the devices are at with 1 GB RAM and also have a microSD slot which can augment the storage capacity up to 64 GB in the Galaxy S3 and 32 GB in the Lumia 820.


I thought the GS3 dual core has 2GB and the quad core had 1gb. The article says both the 820 and the GS3 had 1gb. Unless they reviews the quad core variant


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I tried this and it when I choose CDMA Auto it auto converts back to LTE/GSM/CDMA it wont let me choose any other settings. am i supposed to restart? alot of the reviews are stating that this does not work on AT&T


ooo it only work for VZW, sorry about that. Here where i got he info a few months ago
http://www.phonearena.com/news/How-to-turn-off-4G-LTE-on-your-Verizon-Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-when-you-dont-need-it-and-save-on-battery_id32990


----------



## blackbalt89

The dual core LTE US version has 2 gigs and the international GSM quad core is 1 gig.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Absolutely loving my gs3 wish i could disable my 4g on at&t tho. Phone is amazing


----------



## andyroo89

I am with sprint, and for the love of me I cannot get the camera shutter to be silent, I turned the volume down to silent, and still makes the sound. I even turned down the system volume AND IT STILL MAKES A SHUTTER SOUND D:


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Absolutely loving my gs3 wish i could disable my 4g on at&t tho. Phone is amazing


Why do you want to disable 4g?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Why do you want to disable 4g?


LTE is not every where and when you have it on its automatically looking for a signal just wasting battery, similar to wifi or some people dont use the internet much and prefer to stay on 3g again to save on battery


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> LTE is not every where and when you have it on its automatically looking for a signal just wasting battery, similar to wifi or some people dont use the internet much and prefer to stay on 3g again to save on battery


True. I dont know, I guess im near a charger enough and your S3s get good enough battery life I wouldnt really bother to turn off 4G.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Absolutely loving my gs3 wish i could disable my 4g on at&t tho. Phone is amazing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Why do you want to disable 4g?


I agree disabling the 4G will not gain you anything, when it senses a 4G connection it will turn that radio on and connect if it only senses a 3G connection then it turns off the 4G radio and turns on the 3G radio and connects. The only reason there was a way to shut off the 4G on early 4G phones was to save power because on them if you had 4G on then it was running 2 radios which would kill the batter faster, this phone only uses the radio for the signal that it's connected to. As most places that I go have WiFi I leave the Data turned off and just let it connect to my preferred WiFi networks, this does increase my battery life a little. I only turn on my Data connection when I'm out and about and need it, usually to tether to my tablet with the WiFi hotspot.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I agree disabling the 4G will not gain you anything, when it senses a 4G connection it will turn that radio on and connect if it only senses a 3G connection then it turns off the 4G radio and turns on the 3G radio and connects. The only reason there was a way to shut off the 4G on early 4G phones was to save power because on them if you had 4G on then it was running 2 radios which would kill the batter faster, this phone only uses the radio for the signal that it's connected to. As most places that I go have WiFi I leave the Data turned off and just let it connect to my preferred WiFi networks, this does increase my battery life a little. I only turn on my Data connection when I'm out and about and need it, usually to tether to my tablet with the WiFi hotspot.


Thanks I was just assuming running 4g all the time would be a battery drain since all we have in our area is 4G. I was just trying to disable 4g and run 3g was to save batt life.


----------



## Koehler

4G LTE does take a lot of battery life though. I don't know what WeirdHarold's point is.


----------



## kole208

Jw but what do u guys score on the quadrent benchmark? My gs3 scores around 4700-5150 is that average and is it normal for the phone to get warm near the home button while u play games or extensive use?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Jw but what do u guys score on the quadrent benchmark? My gs3 scores around 4700-5150 is that average and is it normal for the phone to get warm near the home button while u play games or extensive use?


I tried this twice and my first score was 4848. Second score was 5140. My phone warms up alittle bit by the home button but not much so far I have not felt my phone getting warm with any gaming but I only really play angry birds.

This will be the only 2 times I benchmark my phone as I dont really see the need to do so


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am with sprint, and for the love of me I cannot get the camera shutter to be silent, I turned the volume down to silent, and still makes the sound. I even turned down the system volume AND IT STILL MAKES A SHUTTER SOUND D:


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


its not even listed under there. at all.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> its not even listed under there. at all.


He's right, I have sprint too and there's nothing to turn the shutter sound off with.

Edit: A quick google search shows that Sprint is stupid and likes to leave the shutter sound on for "privacy reasons." No other US carrier does this. Clearly I picked the wrong company.

Another edit: The only way for a sprint user with a sprint phone to get rid of it is to use a 3rd party camera app.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> He's right, I have sprint too and there's nothing to turn the shutter sound off with.
> Edit: A quick google search shows that Sprint is stupid and likes to leave the shutter sound on for "privacy reasons." No other US carrier does this. Clearly I picked the wrong company.
> Another edit: The only way for a sprint user with a sprint phone to get rid of it is to use a 3rd party camera app.


Just put the phone on vibrate lol


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Just put the phone on vibrate lol


Nope, vibrate and mute don't work. Still makes a loud shutter noise.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Nope, vibrate and mute don't work. Still makes a loud shutter noise.


+1


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> +1


The workaround I use is to use video and take pics while the video is running. No shutter sound then.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The workaround I use is to use video and take pics while the video is running. No shutter sound then.


what 3rd party app did you use?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> what 3rd party app did you use?


You can use angel camera.


----------



## ghostrider85

tmobile official jellybean update is now available


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> tmobile official jellybean update is now available


Yup, just got the email from Samsung, downloading it now, woo!


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> tmobile official jellybean update is now available


Just upgraded about an hour ago.







Liking it so far


----------



## Pidoma

Thinking about getting this phone. I have Verizon and will be upgrading from my Motorola Droid X

Everything I have been reading is great. Should I upgrade or wait for something else?


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Thinking about getting this phone. I have Verizon and will be upgrading from my Motorola Droid X
> 
> Everything I have been reading is great. Should I upgrade or wait for something else?


get the galaxy s3 best phone ever!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Thinking about getting this phone. I have Verizon and will be upgrading from my Motorola Droid X
> 
> Everything I have been reading is great. Should I upgrade or wait for something else?


If you need an SD card and good battery life? S3

If you don't, DROID DNA.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> If you need an SD card and good battery life? S3
> If you don't, DROID DNA.


 I do need SD card and battery life. S3 it is!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I do need SD card and battery life. S3 it is!


I would not say the GS3 has a great battery life honestly. So far I really have done nothing with my phone today and I am at 58%

Woke up at 5am: 100%
Here it is 5:31pm: 58%

4G/Wifi has been disabled all day. I play maybe 5 mins of angry birds. Unless this phone is really horrible with games & batt life. So far the phone is amazing. took a ton of pics yesterday.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I would not say the GS3 has a great battery life honestly. So far I really have done nothing with my phone today and I am at 58%
> Woke up at 5am: 100%
> Here it is 5:31pm: 58%
> 4G/Wifi has been disabled all day. I play maybe 5 mins of angry birds. Unless this phone is really horrible with games & batt life. So far the phone is amazing. took a ton of pics yesterday.


Mine is amazing on the battery, I work nights:

Left for work just before Midnight and that's when I unplugged the phone from the charger it's now 3:34 the following afternoon just getting ready for bed and will be plugging the phone in again and it's still at 64%. So that almost 40% in 15 and a half hours, compared to my old Droid X that from day 1 was good for maybe 9 hours if I was lucky before I HAD to plug it in









Ok I leave it in Battery saver mode, and I'm still running Advanced Task Killer and I have it set to Crazy and also set to kill tasks when the screen shuts off. I also normally leave the mobile data turned off unless I need it since almost everywhere I go on a normal basis has WiFi. I think the battery finally reaches the point where the phone alerts me that I need to plug it in somewhere around the 26 hour mark (give or take depending on amount of use), that's darn good in my opinion. I use it a fair amount at work have several alarms set to remind me of certain tasks that I need to complete at certain times. I'm constantly in and out of the calendar, watch Utube videos on my break sometimes listen to internet radio and the lowest my battery has ever been in the morning when leaving work was 73%.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Mine is amazing on the battery, I work nights:
> Left for work just before Midnight and that's when I unplugged the phone from the charger it's now 3:34 the following afternoon just getting ready for bed and will be plugging the phone in again and it's still at 64%. So that almost 40% in 15 and a half hours, compared to my old Droid X that from day 1 was good for maybe 9 hours if I was lucky before I HAD to plug it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I leave it in Battery saver mode, and I'm still running Advanced Task Killer and I have it set to Crazy and also set to kill tasks when the screen shuts off. I also normally leave the mobile data turned off unless I need it since almost everywhere I go on a normal basis has WiFi. I think the battery finally reaches the point where the phone alerts me that I need to plug it in somewhere around the 26 hour mark (give or take depending on amount of use), that's darn good in my opinion. I use it a fair amount at work have several alarms set to remind me of certain tasks that I need to complete at certain times. I'm constantly in and out of the calendar, watch Utube videos on my break sometimes listen to internet radio and the lowest my battery has ever been in the morning when leaving work was 73%.


Sounds exactly like me. Droid X is running all of those and last maybe 4 hours lol.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Sounds exactly like me. Droid X is running all of those and last maybe 4 hours lol.


Yeah mine was getting fairly pathetic there at the end would usually be dead when I left work in the morning


----------



## blackbalt89

I still haven't gotten my JB update on Sprint and their rollout started 2.5 weeks ago. Do I need to do some kind of dance in order to get Jellybean? :/


----------



## General121

53% After 12 hours and you call that bad? Most phones die by then. Let's swap phones please


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I still haven't gotten my JB update on Sprint and their rollout started 2.5 weeks ago. Do I need to do some kind of dance in order to get Jellybean? :/


Here's a post I made earlier about how I forced it on mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What I did was, Settings > App Manager > All > Google Services Framework > Force Stop > Clear Data > Settings again > System Update > Update Samsung Software
> I had to do this about 8 times before it finally prompted me to upgrade my phone.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I do need SD card and battery life. S3 it is!
> 
> 
> 
> I would not say the GS3 has a great battery life honestly. So far I really have done nothing with my phone today and I am at 58%
> 
> Woke up at 5am: 100%
> Here it is 5:31pm: 58%
> 
> 4G/Wifi has been disabled all day. I play maybe 5 mins of angry birds. Unless this phone is really horrible with games & batt life. So far the phone is amazing. took a ton of pics yesterday.
Click to expand...

I never said the S3 is great (mine is, though..). But on Verizon, it's really the S3, the RAZR HD/MAXX (which are on par with the GS3 on most things, but can't match the unlocked bootloader and removable battery, nor the screen or camera or 2GB of RAM), the DNA (which is excellent in every category except not a big battery, and it's sealed, and no SD slot), or the Nexus which is getting too old to really consider another 2 years of.

While the S3 doesn't have a massive battery, it is big enough, and it's removable so you can always get a spare. With the DNA and RAZRs, you can't.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Im on 53%:9 hours battery:2 hours screen time







and two hours music streaming. Love my battery

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kole208

Idk know why my gs3 has a problem loading youtube videos... now I got to wait pretty long for the videos to start and the phone pauses multiple times during the video to buffer. I had a storm over me earlier today and now its gone but even through the storm my phone loafed the videos perfectly now not so much..


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You can use angel camera.


I love the UI from Angel Camera.


----------



## blackbalt89

Over the last day Google Services has used 382mb of data but even after stopping the framework process and clearing data about 10 times I still don't have JB available. What the heck is Google downloading?!


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I love the UI from Angel Camera.


the following post gives you all the information about silencing camera for ATT and non ATT models. You can also modify the samsung camera APK file to remove the last camera sound, most can be disabled through OGG file manipulation. Modifying the APK is a bit more work though.

http://androidforums.com/t-galaxy-s3-all-things-root/582178-disable-camera-video-sounds-shutter-sound.html


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> the following post gives you all the information about silencing camera for ATT and non ATT models. You can also modify the samsung camera APK file to remove the last camera sound, most can be disabled through OGG file manipulation. Modifying the APK is a bit more work though.
> http://androidforums.com/t-galaxy-s3-all-things-root/582178-disable-camera-video-sounds-shutter-sound.html


Thanks for that man, Now IT IS SILENT! MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Idk know why my gs3 has a problem loading youtube videos... now I got to wait pretty long for the videos to start and the phone pauses multiple times during the video to buffer. I had a storm over me earlier today and now its gone but even through the storm my phone loafed the videos perfectly now not so much..


I have zero issues on my GS3 with youtube videos.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Any idea on how to use this as a camera for Skype? I'm having a bit of trouble with it... Apparently, it exists, but I'm having a lot of problems.

I have bluetooth and USB as connection methods, but could get wifi if needed. However, my bluetooth module didn't have Windows 8 drivers so I'm going to test them on Windows 7 to see if it works.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I have zero issues on my GS3 with youtube videos.


it was my wifi router


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> it was my wifi router


glad you worked it out. I use my WIFI alot on my phone when im at home.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Try to throw my phone through the door... bad news? I felt like doing it. Good news? Phone survived. I'm sorry for the domestic abuse GS3, but you just happened to be in my hand when the mood struck me.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Try to throw my phone through the door... bad news? I felt like doing it. Good news? Phone survived. I'm sorry for the domestic abuse GS3, but you just happened to be in my hand when the mood struck me.


Reminds me when i threw my wallet at the chinese man when i went to purchase my food, he said oh you so generous (dont lie you read it in a asian voice







)


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Try to throw my phone through the door... bad news? I felt like doing it. Good news? Phone survived. I'm sorry for the domestic abuse GS3, but you just happened to be in my hand when the mood struck me.
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me when i threw my wallet at the chinese man when i went to purchase my food, he said oh you so generous (dont lie you read it in a asian voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Maybe I did.


----------



## Hartk1213

i just bought the wireless charger from a modded PALM PRE and its awesome

new cover vs stock cover


----------



## Gib007

Just installed Omega 32.1 on my and my wife's international SGS3. We're happy with it and the Android 4.2 bits are very nice, like the camera App! What I'm not liking so far is that you can't configure the Android 4.2 camera App to put the photos and videos you take on your MicroSD card - it just puts them straight on the phone's internal memory. I guess it's because it's based on pure Android and pure Android is just the domain of Nexus devices, which don't have MicroSD card slots. Shame though. I love the Android 4.2 camera App but I really want all photos and videos to be placed in my MicroSD card.


----------



## blackbalt89

Still no JB.


----------



## WeirdHarold

For all of you that are still waiting for your Jelly Bean update, I have other devices that have already received the JB update and other than the lack of flash support on web sites and a couple of very minor UI changes there is nothing to write home about. Now am I still looking forward to the update on my S3, heck yeah but for the moment my phone still totally rocks and I'm happy - the update will come when it comes.

Side note I have Verizon which if like normal will pick the update apart line by line before actually releasing it and that will mean we'll be the very last to get it


----------



## willywill

We all know its coming 2 out the 4 big company are already on Jelly Bean. My phone work great i could wait, all i want is the Multi Window feature. multitasking will be a breeze


----------



## blackbalt89

I finally got Jelly. Phone feels so snappy now.


----------



## Bacheezi

Sigh, my friends who have galaxy S1's all have 4.2 now, and I'm still on 4.0! Hurry up Bell!


----------



## kole208

My phone is sooooo f***ing inconsistent, now it scores like 4100 on quadrent.. maybe I shoulda just got the htc one x


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> My phone is sooooo f***ing inconsistent, now it scores like 4100 on quadrent.. maybe I shoulda just got the htc one x


I have not had any issue at all with my phone. I ran QR a couple of times the first day i got my phone and got like 4800 the first time then 5100 something. Ran it once today just to see and it was 5026. Phone has been fantastic


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I need help with my S3 and my browser. my browser Dims upon opening. I have no power saver feature set, Brightness it at MAX, Auto adjust screen tone is disable & when I open the browser and click the menu button there is NO "Brightness or colours" option like with most phones. I cant find an option anywhere to fix this brightness issue cause I really hate browsing with 50% brightness


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I have not had any issue at all with my phone. I ran QR a couple of times the first day i got my phone and got like 4800 the first time then 5100 something. Ran it once today just to see and it was 5026. Phone has been fantastic


I think it might of been just cause it was a little hot when I did it.


----------



## kole208

Do u guys think I should root my phone? Is it hard to do or should I say easy to screw up?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> I think it might of been just cause it was a little hot when I did it.


You just dont seem happy with your phone as it looks to me. Personally I find the phone amazing and I dont really worry about scores. I am enjoying my phone right now as I got alot of great videos/photos taken so far of my daughter and I have been playing games like ShadowGun and Dead trigger without any lag or hesitation. You can always switch your phone for something else if your not happy with it or take it back and have them replace it if you feel its having problems. Tell them it overheats or something. Dont stay with something if you not going to be satisfied with the unit. I had a HTC Thunderbolt before my GS3 and let me tell you that phone compared to my S3 blew so going from a junk phone to this for me was amazing.

on a side note I was at AT&T today looking at the windows 8x and the Lumia 920 and I wish I had the money cause I would but the Lumia 920 and keep my GS3


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> You just dont seem happy with your phone as it looks to me. Personally I find the phone amazing and I dont really worry about scores. I am enjoying my phone right now as I got alot of great videos/photos taken so far of my daughter and I have been playing games like ShadowGun and Dead trigger without any lag or hesitation. You can always switch your phone for something else if your not happy with it or take it back and have them replace it if you feel its having problems. Tell them it overheats or something. Dont stay with something if you not going to be satisfied with the unit. I had a HTC Thunderbolt before my GS3 and let me tell you that phone compared to my S3 blew so going from a junk phone to this for me was amazing.
> on a side note I was at AT&T today looking at the windows 8x and the Lumia 920 and I wish I had the money cause I would but the Lumia 920 and keep my GS3


would the phone being warm make a difference in the benchmark?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am not 100 percent sure. Bestbuy broke my 32gb memory card when i sold them my thunderbolt. They gave me a brand new 32gb today lost thousands of pics i should if taken it out prior


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Do u guys think I should root my phone? Is it hard to do or should I say easy to screw up?


If you have the slightest doubt in your ability to do what's needed to Root the phone than I'd say don't, but if you think you can and you want to then give it a shot. Personally as long as it's doing what I need it to do I find no reason to root my phones or tablets, some root for added features or functions etc.

On a side note as far as benchmark scores go: A benchmark isn't a great way of telling what the device will really be capable of doing in real situations, it's just a way of people being able to think and say mine is better than yours. Stop worrying about the benchmark scores and start looking at what you're able to use the S3 for and what you're able to do with it. Since you can't really do a massive amount to radically change things to improve what the phone is capable of doing in order to play with the benchmark scores like you can on a actual computer the scores don't really mean as much they're just a number.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> If you have the slightest doubt in your ability to do what's needed to Root the phone than I'd say don't, but if you think you can and you want to then give it a shot. Personally as long as it's doing what I need it to do I find no reason to root my phones or tablets, some root for added features or functions etc.
> On a side note as far as benchmark scores go: A benchmark isn't a great way of telling what the device will really be capable of doing in real situations, it's just a way of people being able to think and say mine is better than yours. Stop worrying about the benchmark scores and start looking at what you're able to use the S3 for and what you're able to do with it. Since you can't really do a massive amount to radically change things to improve what the phone is capable of doing in order to play with the benchmark scores like you can on a actual computer the scores don't really mean as much they're just a number.


I was same way, I read that rooting doesnt brick it, flashing a custom rom can. I soft brick'd mine, and I was able to recover it.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I was same way, I read that rooting doesnt brick it, flashing a custom rom can. I soft brick'd mine, and I was able to recover it.


I haven't found anything that my S3 hasn't been able to do that I've needed it to, so I have zero reason or need to even think about Rooting! Heck I don't think I've come anywhere near tapping out what this thing is capable of


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I was same way, I read that rooting doesnt brick it, flashing a custom rom can. I soft brick'd mine, and I was able to recover it.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found anything that my S3 hasn't been able to do that I've needed it to, so I have zero reason or need to even think about Rooting! Heck I don't think I've come anywhere near tapping out what this thing is capable of
Click to expand...

Umm.. My biggest complaint is full system backup. Unless I have overlooked something, there do not exist any applications that will restore everything.

Probably the things that I would not want to lose would be application data. I have chat services that, if I lost the chat log, then I would feel as though something very sad has happened. True, not really that important, but the ability to back up would be appreciated without rooting.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Umm.. My biggest complaint is full system backup. Unless I have overlooked something, there do not exist any applications that will restore everything.
> Probably the things that I would not want to lose would be application data. I have chat services that, if I lost the chat log, then I would feel as though something very sad has happened. True, not really that important, but the ability to back up would be appreciated without rooting.


Might be a pain but you might be able to do a manual back up of the data by hooking the phone up to a computer and making a copy of the data. That's if you can find exactly where the App is saving the data too, the biggest downside to this method is that you'd need to do this manually probably everyday in order to keep it up to date and minimize the amount of data that would be lost if something horrible did go wrong. You might be able to do this on the phone through the file manager, but the downside to this would be that it would still be stored on/ in the phone and if the horrible event was theft of the device then you'd still loose your data. Don't know if this would actually work or not but it's a thought.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Umm.. My biggest complaint is full system backup. Unless I have overlooked something, there do not exist any applications that will restore everything.
> Probably the things that I would not want to lose would be application data. I have chat services that, if I lost the chat log, then I would feel as though something very sad has happened. True, not really that important, but the ability to back up would be appreciated without rooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a pain but you might be able to do a manual back up of the data by hooking the phone up to a computer and making a copy of the data. That's if you can find exactly where the App is saving the data too, the biggest downside to this method is that you'd need to do this manually probably everyday in order to keep it up to date and minimize the amount of data that would be lost if something horrible did go wrong. You might be able to do this on the phone through the file manager, but the downside to this would be that it would still be stored on/ in the phone and if the horrible event was theft of the device then you'd still loose your data. Don't know if this would actually work or not but it's a thought.
Click to expand...

I was about halfway through your post when I thought of a great way to use my 58+ gb of dropbox space.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I was about halfway through your post when I thought of a great way to use my 58+ gb of dropbox space.


Yeah never even thought of that


----------



## ConradTP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I need help with my S3 and my browser. my browser Dims upon opening. I have no power saver feature set, Brightness it at MAX, Auto adjust screen tone is disable & when I open the browser and click the menu button there is NO "Brightness or colours" option like with most phones. I cant find an option anywhere to fix this brightness issue cause I really hate browsing with 50% brightness


Try disabling "Auto Adjust Screen Tone".
Settings > Display > untick "Auto Adjust Screen Tone"

Edit: Just found out the browser has its own brightness setting. You can access it by pressing the option key while in the browser.


----------



## kole208

Im really disapointed with my galaxy s3 it studers in games gets really hot and in benchmarks just scores all over the place with no consistancy im having major buyers remorse worse yet I now wish I never tradded in my iphone 5 for it :/


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Im really disapointed with my galaxy s3 it studers in games gets really hot and in benchmarks just scores all over the place with no consistancy im having major buyers remorse worse yet I now wish I never tradded in my iphone 5 for it :/


then you should either get a replacement or switch to something else that will make you happy. I have zero issues with my GS3. Game play is smooth, my phone barely gets hot and my scores do not fluctuate. I just put in a 64gb sd card ontop of the 16gb it offers to have an 80gb games + MP3 player


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Im really disapointed with my galaxy s3 it studers in games gets really hot and in benchmarks just scores all over the place with no consistancy im having major buyers remorse worse yet I now wish I never tradded in my iphone 5 for it :/


You know it doesn't matter who makes the product you will always come across a lemon from time to time especially in the world of electronics. You should get it replaced as is sounds like the issues that you are having might just be from getting a phone that has a defect and since defects like that will only get worse as time goes by you should do something soon. I don't know what carrier your with but with Verizon device defects will get you an in store replacement, you take it in tell them what's going on and they will give you a new one.


----------



## kole208

Maybe I am just a little to anel about what my phone scores and somone told me when these get hot they score alot lower. When I run quadrebt when this phone is cool it scores like 5200


----------



## blackbalt89

I don't know how these phones score on quadrant normally but my phone just scored 6200 the first time quadrant was launched on this device.

Did anyone else notice that it appears Geekbench2 scores have dropped by like 200 points since the most recent update. I used to score 1525 and now it's only getting like 1350. Not cool.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I don't know how these phones score on quadrant normally but my phone just scored 6200 the first time quadrant was launched on this device.
> Did anyone else notice that it appears Geekbench2 scores have dropped by like 200 points since the most recent update. I used to score 1525 and now it's only getting like 1350. Not cool.


dam bronbronIce score is that overclocked?


----------



## Shodhanth

So what ROM are you guys running on your S3?
I have mine running the SuperNexus Build 5.
4.1.2 and I'm loving it, flashed the Photosphere camera and downloaded quite a few games, Blood and Glory, Real Football and they run smoothly.
I'm impressed how far mobile gaming has come!
Also, any other Unity/Unreal based games?
I saw a video of Wild Blood and I'm impressed!
It looks like a well made 2007 game with respect to PC and that is very impressive, personally.


----------



## blackbalt89

No, that's stock clocks (dual core version) on Jellybean.

Do those scores look high? What's an average score for a high end phone these days?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> No, that's stock clocks (dual core version) on Jellybean.
> Do those scores look high? What's an average score for a high end phone these days?


every phone score will vary. My GS3 only pings at a max of 5200.

Test 1: 4800+
test 2: 5100+
test 3: 5200+

I ran the test 3 times 3 different days and wont run it again. My phone is smooth & plays games perfect. Plus I dont know if Quadrant is truly accurate.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> every phone score will vary. My GS3 only pings at a max of 5200.
> Test 1: 4800+
> test 2: 5100+
> test 3: 5200+
> I ran the test 3 times 3 different days and wont run it again. My phone is smooth & plays games perfect. Plus I dont know if Quadrant is truly accurate.


but if you play dead trigger with settings on high does it lag for you or studer or does it always feel like you are playing a constant 60 fps, because my phone lags in that game like every 10 seconds and it studers in it. my phone feels like it tops 30fps in that game... its almost like its loading the map over and over again. the thing that has me worried and why i want to take my phone back is because i played dead trigger on my moms iphoe 4s and their is no lag what so ever and it feels like i am constantly getting 60fps.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Can anyone tell me if they have a bit of slow down when browsing very long text message conversations? I don't like to delete mine, but when I try to scroll up far it seems to stutter here and there.


----------



## TrollingThunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they have a bit of slow down when browsing very long text message conversations? I don't like to delete mine, but when I try to scroll up far it seems to stutter here and there.


Does that message history have picture messages in it? The longer you scroll up the more ram and processing power it takes because the ram and processor are still continuing to keep the earlier parts of the message history open. If there are pictures there, it will take even more ram/processing power.

I might also suggest using a 3rd party text messaging application like GoSMS?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrollingThunder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they have a bit of slow down when browsing very long text message conversations? I don't like to delete mine, but when I try to scroll up far it seems to stutter here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that message history have picture messages in it? The longer you scroll up the more ram and processing power it takes because the ram and processor are still continuing to keep the earlier parts of the message history open. If there are pictures there, it will take even more ram/processing power.
> 
> I might also suggest using a 3rd party text messaging application like GoSMS?
Click to expand...

Does it interface with teh default message system?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> but if you play dead trigger with settings on high does it lag for you or studer or does it always feel like you are playing a constant 60 fps, because my phone lags in that game like every 10 seconds and it studers in it. my phone feels like it tops 30fps in that game... its almost like its loading the map over and over again. the thing that has me worried and why i want to take my phone back is because i played dead trigger on my moms iphoe 4s and their is no lag what so ever and it feels like i am constantly getting 60fps.


I have no slow downs or stutter with high setting on dead trigger.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> every phone score will vary. My GS3 only pings at a max of 5200.
> Test 1: 4800+
> test 2: 5100+
> test 3: 5200+
> I ran the test 3 times 3 different days and wont run it again. My phone is smooth & plays games perfect. Plus I dont know if Quadrant is truly accurate.


Quadrant is quite accurate for graphics and processor power. It is more biased towards the graphics.


----------



## General121

Is it possible for me to buy this phone on eBay, the correct Verizon version, and then transfer my service to it?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Is it possible for me to buy this phone on eBay, the correct Verizon version, and then transfer my service to it?


Yup...but if you're on Verizon Contract, you'll have to make sure the phone has a good ESN. If you're on a prepaid network that uses Verizon's towers, then a bad esn would work as well.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*
> 
> Yup...but if you're on Verizon Contract, you'll have to make sure the phone has a good ESN. If you're on a prepaid network that uses Verizon's towers, then a bad esn would work as well.


I'm on Verizon contract. What is a "good esn"?


----------



## wierdo124

ESNs are blacklisted if the phone gets reported stolen to Verizon or if you don't pay your bill.


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone know about a flip case for this phone were the case is replaced by the rear cap? Like the orignal samsung flip case for GS3, but just more protection for the corners of the phone.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> ESNs are blacklisted if the phone gets reported stolen to Verizon or if you don't pay your bill.


Ah, thanks man







looks like I know what I'm grabbing for Christmas.
Any of you know where the best place to get a used one or maybe a new one for cheapest? I know used can be had for under 400 on eBay. I can't do it with a new contract as mine does not expire until September 2013


----------



## wierdo124

craigslist bro.


----------



## Hartk1213

does anyone else have this problem??

when i send a text to people receive it wierd

here is how i send it
example:
Quote:


> Hey, what are you up to?


This is how they receive it with a space between every character and 2 extra spaces between each word
Quote:


> H e y , w h a t a r e y o u u p t o ?


and if the messege is past a certain length of characters they wont even receive it...i have tried different keyboards and rebooted and multiple things and i dont know what the problem is its really bugging me


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> does anyone else have this problem??
> when i send a text to people receive it wierd
> here is how i send it
> example:
> This is how they receive it with a space between every character and 2 extra spaces between each word
> 
> and if the messege is past a certain length of characters they wont even receive it...i have tried different keyboards and rebooted and multiple things and i dont know what the problem is its really bugging me


Well I have to say that's one that I've never even heard of, the usual text malfunction that I see is that it splits your outgoing and incoming texts into 2 separate threads or conversations. This is something that you may want to talk to your provider about could be something wrong with your phone or something that's happening on the network after you send the message. I know the first thing that I'd do if I was having the issue that would be Google the problem and see if someone else is having the same problem. Sorry that I don't have to exact answer you're looking for but I'm only one person checking this thread so check back someone else might know or have heard something that I haven't.

Good Luck


----------



## Hartk1213

ya thanks man







... ya i have googled and nothings come up...and i have to agree with you this is something i hvae never seen


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I'm getting more and more annoyed at my loose buttons. They aren't terribly loose, but when I have the phone on its back, the vibrate goes off, and it just sounds like vibrating plastic.. Is it acceptable to RMA a phone for this small problem?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> craigslist bro.


some of the Craigslist deals are good, yet they are a bit more shady.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> does anyone else have this problem??
> when i send a text to people receive it wierd
> here is how i send it
> example:
> This is how they receive it with a space between every character and 2 extra spaces between each word
> 
> and if the messege is past a certain length of characters they wont even receive it...i have tried different keyboards and rebooted and multiple things and i dont know what the problem is its really bugging me


Sounds like a problem with your devices software. Sometimes strange things like that happen. If you care about your data and your not rooted, root your device and back it up and then factory reset your device. Thinking that should fix it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I'm getting more and more annoyed at my loose buttons. They aren't terribly loose, but when I have the phone on its back, the vibrate goes off, and it just sounds like vibrating plastic.. Is it acceptable to RMA a phone for this small problem?


If your still in your window of returns you should be able to exchange. Loose buttons is a reason to RMA a device as it means something is clearly wrong it. I wouldn't wait until something falls off and then have Samsung or your carrier blame you for it.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I'm getting more and more annoyed at my loose buttons. They aren't terribly loose, but when I have the phone on its back, the vibrate goes off, and it just sounds like vibrating plastic.. Is it acceptable to RMA a phone for this small problem?


Which buttons are loose? There are only 3 buttons on the SGS3.


----------



## General121

Hmm...get a really good deal here on OCN (200 for a 32gb gnex ) or ask for some money and get a gs3, though then my brother will call me a copier.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Which buttons are loose? There are only 3 buttons on the SGS3.


Eh... I am sure it is the volume rocker key. I used the the *#0*# dialer command to get to the diagnostic tools. I turn on the vibrate motor. The sound is the worst when the phone is parallel to the ground. When I touch the volume rocker key, the noise stops. The power key doesn't have the problem, because when I stop the volume key noise, I mess with the power key and notice no change.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Eh... I am sure it is the volume rocker key. I used the the *#0*# dialer command to get to the diagnostic tools. I turn on the vibrate motor. The sound is the worst when the phone is parallel to the ground. When I touch the volume rocker key, the noise stops. The power key doesn't have the problem, because when I stop the volume key noise, I mess with the power key and notice no change.


I have heard of this problem and the best solution is to take your device in for repair. Anything else would void your warranty unless you know what your doing. Samsung doesn't use any special paper that breaks when you open your device.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Samsung doesn't use any special paper that breaks when you open your device.


Who does that?


----------



## kole208

Samsung sent me out a new s3 there was something wrong with myn... anyone kinda wish though that they would of gotten the driod dna that phone looks awesome but im happy witj my s3


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Samsung sent me out a new s3 there was something wrong with myn... anyone kinda wish though that they would of gotten the driod dna that phone looks awesome but im happy witj my s3


nope very pleased with my 80gb S3.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> nope very pleased with my 80gb S3.


true that im buying a 32 gig gskill micro sd card for my phone


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Who does that?


Haven't you ever seen a pre-build computer like a Dell or an HP with that little sticker that says warranty void if broken that is between the side panel and the back of the computer. I've also seen them on DvD players and cable boxes but I'm not sure I've ever seen them on cell phones.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Haven't you ever seen a pre-build computer like a Dell or an HP with that little sticker that says warranty void if broken that is between the side panel and the back of the computer. I've also seen them on DvD players and cable boxes but I'm not sure I've ever seen them on cell phones.


Ah yeah. Ive never seen a sticker on the side of a cell phone either that said "Warranty void if broken" either.







I didnt realize you were talking about that kind of sticker. I thought you were talking about something inside the case that would break if you opened it yourself.


----------



## kole208

I would just peel the sticker off then opean in and when im done put it back on lol


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> I would just peel the sticker off then opean in and when im done put it back on lol


not doable, a lot of the time it's impossible.


----------



## skyn3t

My first 5 days with the S3 at stock rom was awful. after TW/CM10/Nightly my S3/4.1.2 is so powerfull. this is all i have to say.


----------



## NitrousX

I've had my S3 for about a week now and I find myself having to charge my battery at the end of each day. Any tips to maximize battery life other than decreasing the brightness and enabling the power saving profile. I am on the stock ROM as well, not sure if I should flash it to a custom ROM?

Thanks


----------



## Bacheezi

Mine lasts for 2+ days, just make sure you keep LTE off whenever you aren't using it.

I also found that any battery life apps just lower the battery life.


----------



## wierdo124

I think one of these days I should go back to AOSP and try it.

Battery life sucks compared to TW though.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I think one of these days I should go back to AOSP and try it.
> Battery life sucks compared to TW though.


For me, it was the complete opposite. With TW I was usually ending the day around 10 percent battery. With Task650s AOKP rom and KT's kernel, I can usually finish a day no lower than 50 percent. Not even kidding.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I've had my S3 for about a week now and I find myself having to charge my battery at the end of each day. Any tips to maximize battery life other than decreasing the brightness and enabling the power saving profile. I am on the stock ROM as well, not sure if I should flash it to a custom ROM?
> 
> Thanks


Just every once in a while close apps you aren't using. Hold the menu button to bring up the open apps. Swipe them left or right to close, and scroll up and down to see them all.


----------



## Scorpion667

Rogers received the Jellybean Official update. Finally an official Jellybean ROM for I747!

"VLDLK4"

A debloated version (works on AT&T) here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2026520
Stock ROM here (may need to enter AT&T APN manually) : http://androidjinn.com/install-vldlk4-jelly-bean-android.html


----------



## Koehler

My friends with the Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE version have overwhelmingly said that the battery life is actually great considering they turn on 4G LTE at least once a day. Don't know about other ROMs though.


----------



## kole208

I got my new galaxy s3 and is it normal for all of them to get hot on the bottom


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> I got my new galaxy s3 and is it normal for all of them to get hot on the bottom


Mine gets warm on the bottom with heavy usage. Not sure if this is normal though. I just assumed it was.


----------



## p0isonapple

Just got my S3 and logged in with my Google Account, is there any reason I can't see / download all the apps I've already bought without paying for them again?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> Just got my S3 and logged in with my Google Account, is there any reason I can't see / download all the apps I've already bought without paying for them again?


Go on Google Play and search for them manually. Either that or task manager.


----------



## Hartk1213

Have you guys seen the mobile OCN yet ...its so cool... so long tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Have you guys seen the mobile OCN yet ...its so cool... so long tapatalk


WOOT
Real nice


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> Just got my S3 and logged in with my Google Account, is there any reason I can't see / download all the apps I've already bought without paying for them again?


Easier way.

Open play store>menu button>My Apps. By default it puts you on the installed apps screen. You can swipe left to *All* and it shows every app you've ever downloaded with your account. You don't have to re-buy anything


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*
> 
> Easier way.
> Open play store>menu button>My Apps. By default it puts you on the installed apps screen. You can swipe left to *All* and it shows every app you've ever downloaded with your account. You don't have to re-buy anything


Done this, and it shows nothing. Neither does the Google Play webstore. Neither show the apps purchased on my S2. Oh well.

I have absolutely NO idea what 4.1.2 ROM to flash. Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> I got my new galaxy s3 and is it normal for all of them to get hot on the bottom


Yes mine gets warm also


----------



## Koehler

All damn phones get warm. It's most likely from the battery and processor.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> All damn phones get warm. It's most likely from the battery and processor.


I thought that too and noticed this with the s3 and every other phone I have had but note 2 has always been cool even after playing games and changing at the same time. Maybe I'm not taking enough advantage of the phone. Though my other devices would sometimes do it randomly.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I know my GS3 gets warm when the battery is charging from very low. But I accept that is how things are and I am fine with it.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> I thought that too and noticed this with the s3 and every other phone I have had but note 2 has always been cool even after playing games and changing at the same time. Maybe I'm not taking enough advantage of the phone. Though my other devices would sometimes do it randomly.
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


The Note 2 has a larger surface area and hence can keep cooler than the SGS3.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> I thought that too and noticed this with the s3 and every other phone I have had but note 2 has always been cool even after playing games and changing at the same time. Maybe I'm not taking enough advantage of the phone. Though my other devices would sometimes do it randomly.
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> The Note 2 has a larger surface area and hence can keep cooler than the SGS3.
Click to expand...

The (american) Note 2 is a quad core @ 1.6ghz, the american galaxy s3 is a dual core @ 1.5ghz. Though, the larger surface area does help with heat dissapation. slightly more head going out a lot more surface area = cooler.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> The (american) Note 2 is a quad core @ 1.6ghz, the american galaxy s3 is a dual core @ 1.5ghz. Though, the larger surface area does help with heat dissapation. slightly more head going out a lot more surface area = cooler.


The American Samsung Note 2 uses an overclocked quad core and is 4G LTE enabled. I've been hearing that it's Exynos 4 and others have been telling me it's a Snapdragon S4 Pro.


----------



## kole208

Does any of your guys gs3 studer in games, like every 15 seconds or so? I get that allot in bad piggies and shadowgun deadzone


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Does any of your guys gs3 studer in games, like every 15 seconds or so? I get that allot in bad piggies and shadowgun deadzone


My dad and brother's SGS3's don't stutter at all.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Does any of your guys gs3 studer in games, like every 15 seconds or so? I get that allot in bad piggies and shadowgun deadzone


Nope, mine doesn't. Is your firmware up to date?


----------



## superbarnie

Hi guys,
Can you guys recommend me some anti-theft protection apps? I've tried the free trials for McAfee and Cerberus but they are both are paid applications and I can't afford it. So please recommend some free apps with similar capabilities.

Thank you.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Can you guys recommend me some anti-theft protection apps? I've tried the free trials for McAfee and Cerberus but they are both are paid applications and I can't afford it. So please recommend some free apps with similar capabilities.
> Thank you.


Avast


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Does any of your guys gs3 studer in games, like every 15 seconds or so? I get that allot in bad piggies and shadowgun deadzone


not at all runs smooth as butter on mine


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Nope, mine doesn't. Is your firmware up to date?


how do I check that? Also im on 4.0.4 still is that why?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> how do I check that? Also im on 4.0.4 still is that why?


go to settings, then scroll down to about device. you can update from there if you want also. I am running 4.0.4 and I am not having any issues with lag on my device at all


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> go to settings, then scroll down to about device. you can update from there if you want also. I am running 4.0.4 and I am not having any issues with lag on my device at all


its just when I run games like dead trigger or shadowgun deadzone I get a fran drop or studder every 15 20 seconds... I think I just have bad luck with electronics this is my second gs3..


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> its just when I run games like dead trigger or shadowgun deadzone I get a fran drop or studder every 15 20 seconds... I think I just have bad luck with electronics this is my second gs3..


but you always mentioned bad piggies. I did not see any skipping or lag when I played it. i will try deadzone for you as I did not have that installed. Looking at the reviews of shadowgun deadzone there are lots of complaints of graphics being poor now after and update and alot of lagging


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> but you always mentioned bad piggies. I did not see any skipping or lag when I played it. i will try deadzone for you as I did not have that installed. Looking at the reviews of shadowgun deadzone there are lots of complaints of graphics being poor now after and update and alot of lagging


it seems to really be dead trigger that gives me lag. Its Like evey time I shoot at a zombie and there are a bunch around like every 10 seconds it lags. Shadowgun I seem to be fine in though. I dont really think its my phone though because in all the benchmarks fram rates are where thwy should be.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> but you always mentioned bad piggies. I did not see any skipping or lag when I played it. i will try deadzone for you as I did not have that installed. Looking at the reviews of shadowgun deadzone there are lots of complaints of graphics being poor now after and update and alot of lagging
> 
> 
> 
> it seems to really be dead trigger that gives me lag. Its Like evey time I shoot at a zombie and there are a bunch around like every 10 seconds it lags. Shadowgun I seem to be fine in though. I dont really think its my phone though because in all the benchmarks fram rates are where thwy should be.
Click to expand...

Sure you're not underclocked or anything? Only time I ever notice performance hits on my phone is when I have my phone clocked down, even if I'm using it and it should be clocked higher in use. Turn off any underclocking features.


----------



## Bacheezi

My S3 was updated to 4.1 on Thursday (Bell Canada)







!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> it seems to really be dead trigger that gives me lag. Its Like evey time I shoot at a zombie and there are a bunch around like every 10 seconds it lags. Shadowgun I seem to be fine in though. I dont really think its my phone though because in all the benchmarks fram rates are where thwy should be.


I played about 20 minutes worth of bad piggies and deadzone and ever really experienced and lag or skipping in either game. I had deadzone on ultra gfx settings.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sure you're not underclocked or anything? Only time I ever notice performance hits on my phone is when I have my phone clocked down, even if I'm using it and it should be clocked higher in use. Turn off any underclocking features.


what features should I turn off then?


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> I thought that too and noticed this with the s3 and every other phone I have had but note 2 has always been cool even after playing games and changing at the same time. Maybe I'm not taking enough advantage of the phone. Though my other devices would sometimes do it randomly.
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> The Note 2 has a larger surface area and hence can keep cooler than the SGS3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The (american) Note 2 is a quad core @ 1.6ghz, the american galaxy s3 is a dual core @ 1.5ghz. Though, the larger surface area does help with heat dissapation. slightly more head going out a lot more surface area = cooler.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> The (american) Note 2 is a quad core @ 1.6ghz, the american galaxy s3 is a dual core @ 1.5ghz. Though, the larger surface area does help with heat dissapation. slightly more head going out a lot more surface area = cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> The American Samsung Note 2 uses an overclocked quad core and is 4G LTE enabled. I've been hearing that it's Exynos 4 and others have been telling me it's a Snapdragon S4 Pro.
Click to expand...

What "American" Note II? The Note II here is using the Exynos 4412 at 1.6Ghz with 2GB of ram. It's the Galaxy S III that we have that's different from the international version. The only phones running the Snapdragon S4 Pro here are the Nexus 4, Optimus G, and the Droid DNA... There's no "American" Note II.


----------



## kole208

Fixxed it! Went into aplication manager and stopped everything. And the game runs perfect now. Only problem is that those allications like to pop back up sometimes.. edit: well kinda fixxed it..


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sure you're not underclocked or anything? Only time I ever notice performance hits on my phone is when I have my phone clocked down, even if I'm using it and it should be clocked higher in use. Turn off any underclocking features.


What do you mean by "underclocking features"? There aren't any programs that directly underclock a processor.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Fixxed it! Went into aplication manager and stopped everything. And the game runs perfect now. Only problem is that those allications like to pop back up sometimes.. edit: well kinda fixxed it..


I usually just clear my memory every so often. I usuay dont like it going over 1gb because it starts slowing down. I would suggest just clear the memory before you start a game so it can rub properly, not every single time, but just if you feel you havent done it in sometime. Also make sure you close the apps by holding the home button if you do not do that alreadu.


----------



## Koehler

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/samsung-galaxy-s3-gets-note-features-in-premium-suite-update-50009932/
Quote:


> *Samsung Galaxy S3 gets Note features in Premium Suite update*
> By Rich Trenholm on 7 December 2012, 5:47pm
> 
> Just when you thought the Samsung Galaxy S3 couldn't get any better, Samsung has only gone and upgraded it with a fistful of new features. Welcome to the Premium Suite.
> 
> The Premium Suite software update brings features from the oversized Samsung Galaxy Note 2 to the S3. That includes the split-screen Multi Window feature that lets you see two apps side-by-side, although that's surely better suited to the Note's larger screen. Still, with its slab-like 4.8-inch display, the S3 isn't exactly diminutive.
> 
> The lock screen can be set to show you what your buddies are up to on Facebook, and you can tag your photos automatically with contextual tags, including the location and date the snap was taken, as well as the weather. There are some new menus too.
> 
> Another new feature is Page Buddy, which gives you a different home page for each accessory. Use a stylus, for example, and the app offers you a home page featuring the note-taking app. Plug in some headphones and you get a home page with a music player. Click play on the video below to see Page Buddy in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arrival of the upgrade depends on your network, but fingers crossed it won't take as long as the recent Jelly Bean update.
> 
> What do you think of the S3's new features? Is it missing anything? Tell me your premium thoughts in the comments or on our sweet Facebook page.


----------



## Gabkicks

Guys, is it true that the S3 will be $50 with 2 year contract on the 16th @ Best Buy?
My contract is up, and I am looking to get my first Smart Phone. Right now, I have a pantech Jest. I see the galaxy Stellar is free, but i'll pay $50 for teh S3








http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=55868866&postcount=4


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I usually just clear my memory every so often. I usuay dont like it going over 1gb because it starts slowing down. I would suggest just clear the memory before you start a game so it can rub properly, not every single time, but just if you feel you havent done it in sometime. Also make sure you close the apps by holding the home button if you do not do that alreadu.


clearing the memory dosent help.. I have to go into my aplication manager and shut down running programs before I game. I think its manily fb and pandora


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> clearing the memory dosent help.. I have to go into my aplication manager and shut down running programs before I game. I think its manily fb and pandora


Oh, but for me it usually gets rid of any lag. I usually have fb and pandora rubbing as well so idk


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> clearing the memory dosent help.. I have to go into my aplication manager and shut down running programs before I game. I think its manily fb and pandora


That's quite strange. I have FB and other programs open at the same time on my SGS2 and I don't have to shut them down when I play a game.


----------



## Koehler

*Samsung Further Details Galaxy S3 Premium Suite Upgrade*
December 11, 2012

Camera set to receive several notable features, alongside an "easy mode".

Following its announcement of the Galaxy S3 Premium Suite upgrade, Samsung has further detailed the features set to be introduced by the new variant of its flagship smartphone.

The handset's camera features will now have a low-light-shot component, delivering better picture-taking in dark environments. A Best Face feature, meanwhile, enables users to take five pictures consecutively and then choose which one to keep, with the camera notifying users how many faces it can detect in the preview.

Samsung also said the Premium Suite upgrade will offer an "easy mode" for users who just want to view the five most-frequently used widgets on the handset's home screen, joined by a sound balance mode that allows you to adjust the volume balance in either earphone.

The company had previously confirmed that Page Buddy, a feature that predicts what the users wish to do based on their actions, will be introduced through the Premium Suite upgrade. A contextual menu feature was also confirmed, which showcases the most frequently used apps within a single pane.

Confirmed features for the Galaxy S3 Premium Suite upgrade thus far are as follows:


Page Buddy
Contexual Menu
Contexual Tag
Multi Window
Auto Share Shot Paring using NFC
Reader Mode
Facebook Lock Ticker
Paper Artist: You can make a picture like a pop artist. Change the moods of your pictures whenever you want.
Camera, Low Light Shot: It's always tough to take pictures in dark places. So the GALAXY S III with Premium Suite has a Low-Light-Shot function. Get your hands on one and check out the difference.
Camera, Best Face: The problem with group pictures? Somebody always, ALWAYS blinks. Well, Best Face is your solution to that. Best Face takes 5 consecutive pictures and lets you choose the best face for each person among those shots.
Easy Mode: For first-time smartphone users and/or those who are really really, well, lazy. This function helps you set up the most five frequently used widgets on the home screen, so you don't have to be tired of looking everywhere to find those apps.
Sound Balance: You can adjust the balance of volume one each side of earphones.
Setup Wizard: After turning on your cell phone, you can see the accessibility menu right away on the screen.
Camera Easy Snap: With 'talk back' and 'face detection' on your settings menu, the GALAXY S III tells you how many faces it can detect on the camera preview.

Samsung didn't divulge a launch frame for the new variant of the device, but said "availability and timing" of the upgrade will "vary depending on country and mobile carrier."


----------



## Koehler

*Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Update For Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 Starts Rolling Out Friday*

http://www.ibtimes.com/android-41-jelly-bean-update-verizon-samsung-galaxy-s3-starts-rolling-out-friday-937370


----------



## General121

Just made my brother check his for update. Now it's downloading slowly (doesn't want to use his 4g, using our crap WiFi Ffs). Yes we have Verizon. If I get this phone, JB would be nice to start: )


----------



## Skoobs

i am trying to get the update, but every time i tell it to check for updates, i get a "service unavailable" error. i got the error all day yesterday, so at like midnight i did a factory reset. as soon as i completed the reset, i checked for updates, and it said my 4.0.4 was "up to date." I installed all my apps again, and now when i tell it to check for updates, i get the "service unavailable" error again. sigh.


----------



## willywill

I wish i never updated, i hate almost everything about especially the keyboard that was 400MB of crap. The only good thing it did was made the screen brighter


----------



## Skoobs

really? i have heard nothing but good things about android 4.1.X. I dont use the stock keyboard, I use swiftkey... not that it is even that different from the stock keyboard.


----------



## willywill

I gave Swiftkey FLow a chance but didn't like it., right now am using the stock ICS Keyboard which i had on my old HTC Thunderbolt for months


----------



## {core2duo}werd

I'm not really impressed with the update unfortunately... My main gripe is that the lag between the time i hit the home button and it actually going home is still there. I LOVE google now though.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*
> 
> I'm not really impressed with the update unfortunately... My main gripe is that the lag between the time i hit the home button and it actually going home is still there. I LOVE google now though.


why? They had the update done long ago, but Verizon held it back from you.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> why? They had the update done long ago, but Verizon held it back from you.


I think you're confused. "google now" is the new google search thing, and it's awesome.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*
> 
> I think you're confused. "google now" is the new google search thing, and it's awesome.


oh I thought you were thanking google for making the entire up update haha


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Well, took the device into US Cellular and they basically said the annoying noise was normal. Took a display model and showed the vibrate making noise too. The only thing is, the display is the vibrate motor itself making noise, whereas mine is something rattling because of the vibrate. My device is less than 3 months old, so it is within the exchange period for immediate service. Also, I have device protection, and they never said anything about that at all and I know it showed up on their screen. So, they did absolutely nothing to help me.

So... I'm going to take off the device protection. There is no reason to pay $7 a month for device protection, and then $100 deducible to protect a phone they don't care about.

I also put a post on my facebook saying my phone from US Cellular made me look stupid in business meetings... I tagged them and they untagged themselves. Lol! I also tagged Verizon, but strangely enough they left the tag.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*
> 
> I'm not really impressed with the update unfortunately... My main gripe is that the lag between the time i hit the home button and it actually going home is still there. I LOVE google now though.


Go into S Voice settings and turn off double tap home. Problem solved.

It's an intentional delay so you can double tap home and it'll bring up S Voice. Disable it and it'll go home quick.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Go into S Voice settings and turn off double tap home. Problem solved.
> It's an intentional delay so you can double tap home and it'll bring up S Voice. Disable it and it'll go home quick.


I already did that, and there is still a delay.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> *Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Update For Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 Starts Rolling Out Friday*
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/android-41-jelly-bean-update-verizon-samsung-galaxy-s3-starts-rolling-out-friday-937370


Randomly decided to check today on my own, and had the update waiting for me. The speed is the most noticeable difference. I always use my phone with power saving on, and even still with it on, it's like getting a new phone again. I'm almost scared to try with it off. I only don't like that they removed the missed call and text notifications on the home screen, where you can just swipe right in.


----------



## anubis1127

I just got the Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 yesterday, and had the JB update waiting for me when I turned it on. I guess I picked a good time to buy one, as I didn't even get to really experience this phone on ICS.


----------



## dph314

I just got mine today, and love it







In the process of learning a few things still.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I only don't like that they removed the missed call and text notifications on the home screen, where you can just swipe right in.


Thats weird, TMobile's update didnt do that. Did you recheck the settings to make sure its still on?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Thats weird, TMobile's update didnt do that. Did you recheck the settings to make sure its still on?


Ya i still have that coming.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I just got the Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 yesterday, and had the JB update waiting for me when I turned it on. I guess I picked a good time to buy one, as I didn't even get to really experience this phone on ICS.


Make sure you get Samsung's premium suite upgrades too.

Excellent upgrade.


----------



## ghostrider85

cyanogenmod just released CM10.1, it's android 4.2.1


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> cyanogenmod just released CM10.1, it's android 4.2.1


Yes









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035141


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Make sure you get Samsung's premium suite upgrades too.
> Excellent upgrade.


how?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Add me to the Galaxy S3 crew. I finally broke the iPhone yoke and got the company to spring for an S3. I also picked up a Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 since they were running a promo.

Now, my only question is, since I've been with AT&T for such a long time with my iCrap phone and the plan is "unlimited data", I'm grandfathered in with the S3. So, is there a way that I can turn my S3 into a WiFi hotspot and just use that to browse the web via my Tab 2?

Now I just have to figure out what to do with my old iPhone 3GS ... sell it on eBay for $58, give it to my wife and have her upgrade her plan to a smart phone, or take it down to the 400m range and "vent" with my M14.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Add me to the Galaxy S3 crew. I finally broke the iPhone yoke and got the company to spring for an S3. I also picked up a Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 since they were running a promo.
> Now, my only question is, since I've been with AT&T for such a long time with my iCrap phone and the plan is "unlimited data", I'm grandfathered in with the S3. So, *is there a way that I can turn my S3 into a WiFi hotspot and just use that to browse the web via my Tab 2?*
> Now I just have to figure out what to do with my old iPhone 3GS ... sell it on eBay for $58, give it to my wife and have her upgrade her plan to a smart phone, or take it down to the 400m range and "vent" with my M14.


there are two ways, pay for tethering, or root your phone.


----------



## Genzel

nvm


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> there are two ways, pay for tethering, or root your phone.


Yeah, they said that I could pay for the tethering, but I'd have to give up my "unlimited" plan and I'm not about to do that.

So I guess that answers my question then.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yeah, they said that I could pay for the tethering, but I'd have to give up my "unlimited" plan and I'm not about to do that.
> So I guess that answers my question then.


yup, they don't want you to tether without limit.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> yup, they don't want you to tether without limit.


Yeah, but there is no way in Hades I'm giving up my grandfathered plan ...


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yeah, but there is no way in Hades I'm giving up my grandfathered plan ...


then root or install a custom rom


----------



## willywill

I use this app without root, its the free one so THE LITE VERSION BLOCKS HTTPS, INSTANT MESSENGERS AND GAME CONSOLE TETHERING. IF YOU WANT FULL FEATURES, PURCHASE THE FULL VERSION
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mstream.easytether_beta&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tc3RyZWFtLmVhc3l0ZXRoZXJfYmV0YSJd


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I love my gs3 but txting on it sucks bad. What free apps improve txting. I have big fingers and i am finding myself hitting way to many keys at once


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, not only did I get an S3 today, but I game all of Samsung some "luv" ...



Now to make it so when I want to use my Tab 2 to browse the web when I'm out on the road (or type on not such a tiny pop up keyboard), I can use my S3 as the hotspot.


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I love my gs3 but txting on it sucks bad. What free apps improve txting. I have big fingers and i am finding myself hitting way to many keys at once


I have fat fingers too, I use Swype Beta. and have been since my capitivate days


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, not only did I get an S3 today, but I game all of Samsung some "luv" ...
> 
> Now to make it so when I want to use my Tab 2 to browse the web when I'm out on the road (or type on not such a tiny pop up keyboard), I can use my S3 as the hotspot.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I love my gs3 but txting on it sucks bad. What free apps improve txting. I have big fingers and i am finding myself hitting way to many keys at once


There plenty of keyboard on the market, some you can completely change the layout like Thumb Keyboard or just get one that you can adjust the height with android you get options


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yeah, but there is no way in Hades I'm giving up my grandfathered plan ...


You are halfway through a billing cycle and have only used 76 minutes and 0 web? Why is the unlimited plan so important?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> You are halfway through a billing cycle and have only used 76 minutes and 0 web? Why is the unlimited plan so important?


The web (aka Data) is all I really care about.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, not only did I get an S3 today, but I game all of Samsung some "luv" ...
> 
> Now to make it so when I want to use my Tab 2 to browse the web when I'm out on the road (or type on not such a tiny pop up keyboard), I can use my S3 as the hotspot.


Should have gotten the Nexus 10. Its also made by samsung


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> I use this app without root, its the free one so THE LITE VERSION BLOCKS HTTPS, INSTANT MESSENGERS AND GAME CONSOLE TETHERING. IF YOU WANT FULL FEATURES, PURCHASE THE FULL VERSION
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mstream.easytether_beta&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tc3RyZWFtLmVhc3l0ZXRoZXJfYmV0YSJd


Tried to get this but when I went to the app it said it was blocked by my carrier







.

So, just got mine the other day and just downloaded a cpu monitor. It hits 100% in the games I tried it in so I'd obviously benefit from an overclock. I was wondering what most people hit when overclocking and if it's worth the benefit in games or if it's only good for benching?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I love my gs3 but txting on it sucks bad. What free apps improve txting. I have big fingers and i am finding myself hitting way to many keys at once


It's called Swype. Use it.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> It's called Swype. Use it.


I for one, hate Swype. I can't stand the keyboard layout. I prefer Jelly Bean Keyboard.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, the wife liked my S3 so much, we went out and got her a red S3.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I love my gs3 but txting on it sucks bad. What free apps improve txting. I have big fingers and i am finding myself hitting way to many keys at once
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Swiftkey. Use it.
Click to expand...

Fixed your typo


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I for one, hate Swype. I can't stand the keyboard layout. I prefer Jelly Bean Keyboard.


Swype makes typing 1000X faster. Actually wrote an entire essay using Swype on my SGS2. It's very simple to use and very efficient.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Swype makes typing 1000X faster. Actually wrote an entire essay using Swype on my SGS2. It's very simple to use and very efficient.


Swiftkey is actually a great KB too. I switched to it from Swype a long while ago.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Tried to get this but when I went to the app it said it was blocked by my carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> I use this app without root, its the free one so THE LITE VERSION BLOCKS HTTPS, INSTANT MESSENGERS AND GAME CONSOLE TETHERING. IF YOU WANT FULL FEATURES, PURCHASE THE FULL VERSION
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mstream.easytether_beta&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tc3RyZWFtLmVhc3l0ZXRoZXJfYmV0YSJd


Sucks that AT&T blocks this.. but have you read this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773829 Looks like there are a few root-free alternatives..

Really why won't you root ? Its easy to go back with TriangleAway.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Tried to get this but when I went to the app it said it was blocked by my carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> I use this app without root, its the free one so THE LITE VERSION BLOCKS HTTPS, INSTANT MESSENGERS AND GAME CONSOLE TETHERING. IF YOU WANT FULL FEATURES, PURCHASE THE FULL VERSION
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mstream.easytether_beta&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tc3RyZWFtLmVhc3l0ZXRoZXJfYmV0YSJd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks that AT&T blocks this.. but have you read this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773829 Looks like there are a few root-free alternatives..
> 
> Really why won't you root ? Its easy to go back with TriangleAway.
Click to expand...

I have been planning on rooting just to overclock. Just was wondering first if it's worth it. How much of a difference it makes in games and stuff. I have the N64 emulator for Mario 64 and I'm only getting about 10-11fps. I know you don't exactly need a high framerate for those older games, but I'd like it a little higher than that. So...yeah just was looking for some feedback on people that've overclocked. Not looking to do anything too crazy, but 1.7Ghz or if it's stable, 1.8Ghz. Would this make a noticeable difference? I'm hitting a full load on the CPU so I would assume it helps at least a little. (have the US AT&T version, SGH-I747)


----------



## wierdo124

I'd love to OC, but I feel the kernels for the S3 are lacking. The ones that aren't stock, anyway.


----------



## Nausicaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I have been planning on rooting just to overclock. Just was wondering first if it's worth it. How much of a difference it makes in games and stuff. I have the N64 emulator for Mario 64 and I'm only getting about 10-11fps. I know you don't exactly need a high framerate for those older games, but I'd like it a little higher than that. So...yeah just was looking for some feedback on people that've overclocked. Not looking to do anything too crazy, but 1.7Ghz or if it's stable, 1.8Ghz. Would this make a noticeable difference? I'm hitting a full load on the CPU so I would assume it helps at least a little. (have the US AT&T version, SGH-I747)


I underclock mine but don't use it for games.

S3 is a nice phone but too big for me. Your phone may not scale as well as mine or vice versa, you have to try.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa*
> 
> I underclock mine but don't use it for games.
> S3 is a nice phone but too big for me. Your phone may not scale as well as mine or vice versa, you have to try.


Why would you ever want to underclock a phone?

Also if you think the SGS3 is too big, how come some girls use the SGN2?

Clearly it's because you're not used to the size or you have tiny hands.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Apparently US Cellular released the GS3 update today. I haven't been able to get it. Any idea on how to prompt it?


----------



## el gappo

Just got mine. Charging


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Apparently US Cellular released the GS3 update today. I haven't been able to get it. Any idea on how to prompt it?


Clear Google Service Framework's data/cache, reboot, try to pull it from the device check update system. Repeat that a couple times, usually it'll pull it.


----------



## kole208

Any idea when att jelly bean update is coming out??


----------



## Simca

Screen looks nice on the GS3, but the phone is too big. Thin, but too wide. Played with the Lumia 920 as well and that's a great phone. The shape isn't fantastic, but the camera is magnificent and the screen is great.

Also tried the HTC 8X. Better design thatn the Lumia 920, but sitll preferred the 920 over it.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Screen looks nice on the GS3, but the phone is too big. Thin, but too wide. Played with the Lumia 920 as well and that's a great phone. The shape isn't fantastic, but the camera is magnificent and the screen is great.
> Also tried the HTC 8X. Better design thatn the Lumia 920, but sitll preferred the 920 over it.


How can you think the SGS3 is too big? I think it's small lol.

Not sure how you'll cope with the 5"+ phones coming out next year.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Any idea when att jelly bean update is coming out??


Been available for weeks via Kies.

I'd like to point out that many many pages ago I gave predictions on the order in which carriers would roll out JB. And I was 100% correct i believe


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Wow... IDK if anyoen else felt it, but the phone feels much snappier since the update. I had been thinking about replacing the GS3 for its bad optimization, but now I am satisfied with it.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Wow... IDK if anyoen else felt it, but the phone feels much snappier since the update. I had been thinking about replacing the GS3 for its bad optimization, but now I am satisfied with it.


That's half the appeal of Jelly bean....massive performance increases.


----------



## juano

That'll be "project butter" won't it?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That'll be "project butter" won't it?


Bingo!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I have been planning on rooting just to overclock. Just was wondering first if it's worth it. How much of a difference it makes in games and stuff. I have the N64 emulator for Mario 64 and I'm only getting about 10-11fps. I know you don't exactly need a high framerate for those older games, but I'd like it a little higher than that. So...yeah just was looking for some feedback on people that've overclocked. Not looking to do anything too crazy, but 1.7Ghz or if it's stable, 1.8Ghz. Would this make a noticeable difference? I'm hitting a full load on the CPU so I would assume it helps at least a little. (have the US AT&T version, SGH-I747)
> 
> 
> 
> I underclock mine but don't use it for games.
> 
> S3 is a nice phone but too big for me. Your phone may not scale as well as mine or vice versa, you have to try.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's another reason I want to root. Underclock when not gaming, overclock when I am. Plus I think it would be so sweet using the PS3 controller with that SixAxis app which, unfortunately, requires root access.

So, to anyone that has theirs overclocked to ~1.8Ghz, does it help with heavier games/emulators? Goldeneye for N64 ran like utter crap for me







. Hoping 1.8Ghz makes a difference.

Also, does the SixAxis app with the PS3 controller work for all emulators? (N64, SNES, etc.)


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Wow... IDK if anyoen else felt it, but the phone feels much snappier since the update. I had been thinking about replacing the GS3 for its bad optimization, but now I am satisfied with it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's half the appeal of Jelly bean....massive performance increases.
Click to expand...

I thought Jelly Bean, eh, what is, part 2, was just a small little increment. This is a very, very good update. I know they didn't make it call it Frappe (or whatever desert they would call the F update) because they wanted to avoid some of that association with Android being fragmented.

Personally, the update formally known as Frappe is very, very good. Very smooth. I had been rethinking replacing my phone, but now I'm contempt with it.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Wow... IDK if anyoen else felt it, but the phone feels much snappier since the update. I had been thinking about replacing the GS3 for its bad optimization, but now I am satisfied with it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's half the appeal of Jelly bean....massive performance increases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Jelly Bean, eh, what is, part 2, was just a small little increment. This is a very, very good update. I know they didn't make it call it Frappe (or whatever desert they would call the F update) because they wanted to avoid some of that association with Android being fragmented.
> 
> Personally, the update formally known as Frappe is very, very good. Very smooth. I had been rethinking replacing my phone, but now I'm contempt with it.
Click to expand...

F was Froyo...a very long time ago. I've never heard Frappe used...after Jelly bean comes K, Key Lime Pie. 4.2 JB isn't on any non-nexus phones yet, and on my N7, I honestly don't like it. Changed things that didn't need changing, and not all for the better.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yep, that's another reason I want to root. Underclock when not gaming, overclock when I am. Plus I think it would be so sweet using the PS3 controller with that SixAxis app which, unfortunately, requires root access.
> So, to anyone that has theirs overclocked to ~1.8Ghz, does it help with heavier games/emulators? Goldeneye for N64 ran like utter crap for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hoping 1.8Ghz makes a difference.
> Also, does the SixAxis app with the PS3 controller work for all emulators? (N64, SNES, etc.)


I still don't see why anyone would underclock the processor.

Overclocking, yes. But underclocking may be detrimental to the processor.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I still don't see why anyone would underclock the processor.
> Overclocking, yes. But underclocking may be detrimental to the processor.


i doubt that. And underclock for better battery life


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Wow... IDK if anyoen else felt it, but the phone feels much snappier since the update. I had been thinking about replacing the GS3 for its bad optimization, but now I am satisfied with it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's half the appeal of Jelly bean....massive performance increases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Jelly Bean, eh, what is, part 2, was just a small little increment. This is a very, very good update. I know they didn't make it call it Frappe (or whatever desert they would call the F update) because they wanted to avoid some of that association with Android being fragmented.
> 
> Personally, the update formally known as Frappe is very, very good. Very smooth. I had been rethinking replacing my phone, but now I'm contempt with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> F was Froyo...a very long time ago. I've never heard Frappe used...after Jelly bean comes K, Key Lime Pie. 4.2 JB isn't on any non-nexus phones yet, and on my N7, I honestly don't like it. Changed things that didn't need changing, and not all for the better.
Click to expand...

Whoops... I knew that. Just sung my alphabet a bit backwards or something.

Whatever the name, the update is very good.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Whoops... I knew that. Just sung my alphabet a bit backwards or something.
> Whatever the name, the update is very good.


Well normally when they do minor or "under the hood" updates they don't really change anything regarding the OS number but they will add a number or change a number within the OS version.

Like so:

2.3 - Gingerbread
2.3.2 - Updates
2.3.4 - Performance / Updates

4.0 - Ice Cream Sandwich
4.0.4 - Performance / Updates

4.1 - Jelly Bean
4.1.1 - Performance!

Still the same code-name, just some add/remove and performance enhancements.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I still don't see why anyone would underclock the processor.
> Overclocking, yes. But underclocking may be detrimental to the processor.


My sister's SGS3's battery life with normal processor speeds are pretty much the same underclocked.

I don't think undercloking a processor will save any significant amount of battery life.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I still don't see why anyone would underclock the processor.
> Overclocking, yes. But underclocking may be detrimental to the processor.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister's SGS3's battery life with normal processor speeds are pretty much the same underclocked.
> 
> I don't think undercloking a processor will save any significant amount of battery life.
Click to expand...

In my experience underclocking or overclocking don't really do jack. #1 and #2 battery killers for me have always been screen, and cell standby/wifi depending on what I'm on.

I don't live in high coverage area though, so it's always looking for a better signal.


----------



## cloudbyday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> My sister's SGS3's battery life with normal processor speeds are pretty much the same underclocked.
> I don't think undercloking a processor will save any significant amount of battery life.


Yea, underclocking will only benefit when the phone is under 100% load; therefore the CPU is underperfoming than it would be doing otherwise. Normal everday use, no benefit to underclocking.


----------



## Nausicaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Why would you ever want to underclock a phone?
> Also if you think the SGS3 is too big, how come some girls use the SGN2?
> Clearly it's because you're not used to the size or you have tiny hands.


I underclock for better battery life. If you underclock too much it interferes with the function of the phone. I couldn't tether with lower settings, although everything else worked fine. I also undervolted it heavily. Got about an hour life more.

I like smaller phones. I also have a case on my mine. I have the same size hands as my girlfriend and she doesn't mind the size. Its more of a preference. I have girly hands.


----------



## anubis1127

I recently OC'd and undervolted my SGS3, and seem to be getting battery life. I just came from the stock kernel to leankernel, so the battery life may be just from that, or a placebo effect.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

What sort of extra batter life (in minutes) are you getting from underclocking?

I also found a site that would allow me to make custom S3 cases from pictures. Not cheap ($39) , but I ordered 2 ... free shipping for the rest of the year ... and the cases review pretty good. I think I'll pick up a couple $0.99 to $10 ones and rotate out cases as my mood changes.

So far, I'm loving the S3.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> In my experience underclocking or overclocking don't really do jack. #1 and #2 battery killers for me have always been screen, and cell standby/wifi depending on what I'm on.
> I don't live in high coverage area though, so it's always looking for a better signal.


My phone from 100% to 0% can last like 35-36hours with CONSTANT music play. I have 3 profiles that i use with a application i downloaded:

1. General = Pretty much standard i have wifi, mobile data off as well as brightness at lowest (always)
2 Work = Phone off, wifi off, data off, ect
3. General Save = wifi off, data on

I spend most of my time in General, Using General Save when i am away from wifi and want to get on internet while using work mode for well work lol


----------



## Nausicaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I recently OC'd and undervolted my SGS3, and seem to be getting battery life. I just came from the stock kernel to leankernel, so the battery life may be just from that, or a placebo effect.


Regarding the kernel...
Governor will change the battery life, and the lowest and highest frequency clocking as well. Did you change those too? I think default is OnDemand, I change to lazy or something like Wheatly, also there is a smartass v2 that is good. Too many governors IMO.

Underclocking has very small changes. You may get 30m or 1hr more. An extended battery will do much more for you, and turning off the data is even better for conserving power. Its just an extra. Since this is an overclocking forum though, I like to squeeze all the performance I can.


----------



## wierdo124

If you want to test battery life realistically through overclocking/underclocking, you have to turn GPS, WiFi, and everything off. Airplane mode. Then see how long it takes to drain under different conditions.


----------



## Nausicaa

I think realistically you'd want to test it under normal usage instead of artificial benchmarks.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa*
> 
> I think realistically you'd want to test it under normal usage instead of artificial benchmarks.


That's all I'd care about. "Benchmarking" is fine, but I would much rather do "Real world" testing, which means WiFi and Cell reception.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa*
> 
> Regarding the kernel...
> Governor will change the battery life, and the lowest and highest frequency clocking as well. Did you change those too? I think default is OnDemand, I change to lazy or something like Wheatly, also there is a smartass v2 that is good. Too many governors IMO.
> Underclocking has very small changes. You may get 30m or 1hr more. An extended battery will do much more for you, and turning off the data is even better for conserving power. Its just an extra. Since this is an overclocking forum though, I like to squeeze all the performance I can.


Yeah, I just have it on the default, OnDemand, leankernel doesn't come with a ton of options regarding governors, OnDemand, InteractiveX, and another I can't think of right now. I imagine the extra battery life was more from switching from the stock kernel than anything, but I haven't had any issues undervolted, so I'll probably just leave it.

Regarding the extended battery, yes, I got one for Christmas yesterday, so far today, with what I would say to be light use, only two phone calls, and a little bit of LTE data use, everything on as far as GPS/Wifi/Data/Sync, I'm still at 85% and it's been on the battery for 9 hours now.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Screen looks nice on the GS3, but the phone is too big. Thin, but too wide. Played with the Lumia 920 as well and that's a great phone. The shape isn't fantastic, but the camera is magnificent and the screen is great.
> Also tried the HTC 8X. Better design thatn the Lumia 920, but sitll preferred the 920 over it.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you think the SGS3 is too big? I think it's small lol.
> 
> Not sure how you'll cope with the 5"+ phones coming out next year.
Click to expand...

You simply don't buy 5" screens..that's it. Phones are pretty much never going to get larger than 5.5" and that's already an enormous phone. 4.7" is really the max I could be bothered with.

Screens will get longer like the Iphone before they get any wider.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yep, that's another reason I want to root. Underclock when not gaming, overclock when I am. Plus I think it would be so sweet using the PS3 controller with that SixAxis app which, unfortunately, requires root access.
> So, to anyone that has theirs overclocked to ~1.8Ghz, does it help with heavier games/emulators? Goldeneye for N64 ran like utter crap for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hoping 1.8Ghz makes a difference.
> Also, does the SixAxis app with the PS3 controller work for all emulators? (N64, SNES, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't see why anyone would underclock the processor.
> 
> Overclocking, yes. But underclocking may be detrimental to the processor.
Click to expand...

Definitely increases battery life when not in heavy use. That and when you turn on screen, it snaps back to normal processor speeds, so why not underclock?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Is there a media player that can play Music i have on my memory card as well as music downloaded Via Sony Music Unlimited?


----------



## dph314

Does anyone have a good guide for overclocking? I've done a good amount of searching, and I've found a lot of guides, but they were either incomplete and not from a trusted source, or provided the files for the international version. I have the SGH-I747 US version, and haven't been able to find a good guide for my mine. I could probably get by on rooting from what I've already read, just need a good guide and kernal/programs for the US version. I probably should've just asked here to begin with


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Does anyone have a good guide for overclocking? I've done a good amount of searching, and I've found a lot of guides, but they were either incomplete and not from a trusted source, or provided the files for the international version. I have the SGH-I747 US version, and haven't been able to find a good guide for my mine. I could probably get by on rooting from what I've already read, just need a good guide and kernal/programs for the US version. I probably should've just asked here to begin with


Your mileage may very as far as kernels go, you've gotta test that on your phone. Every phone is different.

After that, download SetCPU or a similar overclocking app and go to town.

You will have to root first though.

xda-developers forum for your device will give you the needed info.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Does anyone have a good guide for overclocking? I've done a good amount of searching, and I've found a lot of guides, but they were either incomplete and not from a trusted source, or provided the files for the international version. I have the SGH-I747 US version, and haven't been able to find a good guide for my mine. I could probably get by on rooting from what I've already read, just need a good guide and kernal/programs for the US version. I probably should've just asked here to begin with


This guide covers most stuff about overclocking:

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/comprehensive-guide-to-overclocking-your-galaxy-s-iii/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1827635


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Your mileage may very as far as kernels go, you've gotta test that on your phone. Every phone is different.
> 
> After that, download SetCPU or a similar overclocking app and go to town.
> 
> You will have to root first though.
> 
> xda-developers forum for your device will give you the needed info.


Thanks. Finding a lot of good stuff there. This thread looks like it's going to be my new best friend- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1725839

So there's no particular kernel that's better for overclocking? Just grab one and root, then get SetCPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> This guide covers most stuff about overclocking:
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/comprehensive-guide-to-overclocking-your-galaxy-s-iii/
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1827635


Thanks. But at the top of that thread it says it's for the international version. I have the AT&T US version. No quad-core for me







. I'll still look through it though and take what I can from it. Looking for something just like that thread you posted, but for the US version. I think I found it though (link I posted above). Just found that thread, so I haven't read through it yet. But it looks like it's got everything I'd ever need to know.

+rep, thanks to both of you


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Your mileage may very as far as kernels go, you've gotta test that on your phone. Every phone is different.
> 
> After that, download SetCPU or a similar overclocking app and go to town.
> 
> You will have to root first though.
> 
> xda-developers forum for your device will give you the needed info.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Finding a lot of good stuff there. This thread looks like it's going to be my new best friend- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1725839
> 
> So there's no particular kernel that's better for overclocking? Just grab one and root, then get SetCPU?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> This guide covers most stuff about overclocking:
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/comprehensive-guide-to-overclocking-your-galaxy-s-iii/
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1827635
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. But at the top of that thread it says it's for the international version. I have the AT&T US version. No quad-core for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll still look through it though and take what I can from it. Looking for something just like that thread you posted, but for the US version. I think I found it though (link I posted above). Just found that thread, so I haven't read through it yet. But it looks like it's got everything I'd ever need to know.
> 
> +rep, thanks to both of you
Click to expand...

They're all the same for overclocking really. It's up to your device how well it'll respond. Most kernels let you pump it up to 1.9 GHz IIRC.


----------



## dph314

Nice, thanks again. I'd be happy with 1.8Ghz, but we'll see. Been looking through the couple xda threads. I think I'll be ready to go soon. Just going to have to pick out a kernel and rom. Am I really missing out on anything by going with a Samsung-based one instead of open-source? I don't want to get one that won't allow the camera and stuff to work.


----------



## wierdo124

You don't have to install a custom ROM to switch kernels. You can run stock with a different kernel just fine.

As for touchwiz vs AOSP, that's your call. Right now 4.2 AOSP ROMs are pretty buggy, and 4.2 touchwiz roms don't exist.

If you want stability, your best bet is 4.1. It's personal preference though. I love the reliability and bug-free nature of touchwiz, but I love the styling and simplicity of AOSP.

Right now I'm on touchwiz but i'll probably jump ship again soon.


----------



## dph314

So I can just root and flash a new kernel and stay with the stock rom, and run SetCPU? Nice.

And, I don't mind the stock layout/theme that much. I'd like all the bloat gone though, I don't even use half of it. So, it sounds like 4.1 touchwiz would be good for me.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So I can just root and flash a new kernel and stay with the stock rom, and run SetCPU? Nice.
> And, I don't mind the stock layout/theme that much. I'd like all the bloat gone though, I don't even use half of it. So, it sounds like 4.1 touchwiz would be good for me.


You are correct. If you'd like the bloat gone, there should be an AT&T touchwiz based ROM out there with your name on it. I'm on a different carrier, and keep it pretty stock with 'CleanROM' no bloat, stable, and great performance with the kernel I'm using (not that the stock kernel was terrible).


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So I can just root and flash a new kernel and stay with the stock rom, and run SetCPU? Nice.
> 
> And, I don't mind the stock layout/theme that much. I'd like all the bloat gone though, I don't even use half of it. So, it sounds like 4.1 touchwiz would be good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. If you'd like the bloat gone, there should be an AT&T touchwiz based ROM out there with your name on it. I'm on a different carrier, and keep it pretty stock with 'CleanROM' no bloat, stable, and great performance with the kernel I'm using (not that the stock kernel was terrible).
Click to expand...

Awesome. Yeah I don't use most of the extra stuff. And all of the games I got hit 100% load on the CPU, so I'm assuming a 20% overclock (1.8Ghz) or so would help a bit. What about the GPU though? I've seen the guide about overclocking/overvolting it in the international S3 section of xda, but not for the US version. I've been wondering if it's worth looking into further or not. I Google'd for any apps that show GPU load and nothing seems to be popping up, so, any info about if doing it would be of any benefit would be appreciated









Sorry for all of the questions. Was literally _never_ into phones before a few days ago. Had a much simpler Windows phone for years because I only had interest in computers. Well, now that changed







So, thanks to those that've already helped, and for any future help as well.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So I can just root and flash a new kernel and stay with the stock rom, and run SetCPU? Nice.
> 
> And, I don't mind the stock layout/theme that much. I'd like all the bloat gone though, I don't even use half of it. So, it sounds like 4.1 touchwiz would be good for me.


Correct! That would be simplest for right now at any rate. Root, flash a custom recovery (download ROM Manager and have it flash clockworkmod), and flash a kernel of your choice through recovery. When you're rooted, you can also download pretty much any root uninstaller and they'll let you get rid of bloatware.

For someone new to it I wouldn't recommend flashing custom ROMs until you're familiar enough with what you're doing. Frankly rooted gives you enough control, it may not be worth the headache to do custom ROMs if you're new.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So I can just root and flash a new kernel and stay with the stock rom, and run SetCPU? Nice.
> 
> And, I don't mind the stock layout/theme that much. I'd like all the bloat gone though, I don't even use half of it. So, it sounds like 4.1 touchwiz would be good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! That would be simplest for right now at any rate. Root, flash a custom recovery (download ROM Manager and have it flash clockworkmod), and flash a kernel of your choice through recovery. When you're rooted, you can also download pretty much any root uninstaller and they'll let you get rid of bloatware.
> 
> For someone new to it I wouldn't recommend flashing custom ROMs until you're familiar enough with what you're doing. Frankly rooted gives you enough control, it may not be worth the headache to do custom ROMs if you're new.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yeah I probably won't bother with the custom ones for a while. Just would like to be able to choose what bloat to uninstall and overclock. I'd be content for a long while if I could do that.

Do you have any input on my previous post? About the GPU overclocking?


----------



## rjm0827

Got me a Verizon S3! Coming from Apple and never using Android before I managed to flash to CM10.1 and screw it all up where I was stuck in roaming with no service. Talk about learning everything fast haha. After getting it all fixed and running good think I'll stick to stock rooted and unlocked for a bit.

EDIT: Removed question, figured it out.


----------



## anubis1127

I am digging this extended battery I got for Christmas. 37+ hours with my normal usage, which would be light to moderate I suppose. 7+ hours of screen time.


----------



## makesithappen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> I am digging this extended battery I got for Christmas. 37+ hours with my normal usage, which would be light to moderate I suppose. 7+ hours of screen time.


I get about 3+ hours on normal battery running custom firmware









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## makesithappen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So I can just root and flash a new kernel and stay with the stock rom, and run SetCPU? Nice.
> 
> And, I don't mind the stock layout/theme that much. I'd like all the bloat gone though, I don't even use half of it. So, it sounds like 4.1 touchwiz would be good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! That would be simplest for right now at any rate. Root, flash a custom recovery (download ROM Manager and have it flash clockworkmod), and flash a kernel of your choice through recovery. When you're rooted, you can also download pretty much any root uninstaller and they'll let you get rid of bloatware.
> 
> For someone new to it I wouldn't recommend flashing custom ROMs until you're familiar enough with what you're doing. Frankly rooted gives you enough control, it may not be worth the headache to do custom ROMs if you're new.
Click to expand...

Takes about 5 minutes to learn dude. Deodexed and zipalligned roms that preserve stock look are totally worth it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## makesithappen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nice, thanks again. I'd be happy with 1.8Ghz, but we'll see. Been looking through the couple xda threads. I think I'll be ready to go soon. Just going to have to pick out a kernel and rom. Am I really missing out on anything by going with a Samsung-based one instead of open-source? I don't want to get one that won't allow the camera and stuff to work.


Not really in my opinion no. Depends if you like the stock look. After all its just a phone nothing more and already very fast. Overclocked in my opinion is silly as there's absolutely no need and will just drain your battery quicker.
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makesithappen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So I can just root and flash a new kernel and stay with the stock rom, and run SetCPU? Nice.
> 
> And, I don't mind the stock layout/theme that much. I'd like all the bloat gone though, I don't even use half of it. So, it sounds like 4.1 touchwiz would be good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! That would be simplest for right now at any rate. Root, flash a custom recovery (download ROM Manager and have it flash clockworkmod), and flash a kernel of your choice through recovery. When you're rooted, you can also download pretty much any root uninstaller and they'll let you get rid of bloatware.
> 
> For someone new to it I wouldn't recommend flashing custom ROMs until you're familiar enough with what you're doing. Frankly rooted gives you enough control, it may not be worth the headache to do custom ROMs if you're new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Takes about 5 minutes to learn dude. Deodexed and zipalligned roms that preserve stock look are totally worth it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

And will, 99% of the time, be more buggy than stock.

I've yet to find a JB ROM that matched the stock battery life. Found one on ICS that did.

Like I said, every phone reacts differently to ROMs, so for someone who is learning the ropes, I don't find it advisable to recommend custom ROMs.

Bear in mind I've been rooting and ROMing for 3 years, on 3 different phones, from 3 different manufacturers. All three have had unlocked bootloaders and custom ROMs. These are my own findings. Honestly the only reason I run custom on my GS3 is unlocked camera options. Most things you can do rooted stock. For me that includes AdAway, AOSP Email app (I HATE the touchwiz email with a passion), crapware uninstalled.

It used to be that I rooted and ROM'd because the manufacturers fell short. These days? You either stay pretty close to stock or go AOSP. My uses have changed over the years too. Back then I had to be on the bleeding edge and could handle a nonfunctioning camera in order to be on the latest version of Gingerbread. Now I just want everything to work.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makesithappen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nice, thanks again. I'd be happy with 1.8Ghz, but we'll see. Been looking through the couple xda threads. I think I'll be ready to go soon. Just going to have to pick out a kernel and rom. Am I really missing out on anything by going with a Samsung-based one instead of open-source? I don't want to get one that won't allow the camera and stuff to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really in my opinion no. Depends if you like the stock look. After all its just a phone nothing more and already very fast. Overclocked in my opinion is silly as there's absolutely no need and will just drain your battery quicker.
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

I've heard that the processors in these are over-volted and under-clocked, as is the case most of the time. I know that power is just sitting there, I can't ignore it. Must...unleash...


----------



## skyn3t

finaly after a bad bath s3 i just received my replacement phone today


----------



## kole208

Dropped my phone today as I was updating it







it feel about 3 feet without a case.... luckly the screen is finebut it got a ding on the side. Hopfully I did no internal damage. Can dropping your phone slow it down?


----------



## rjm0827

A question maybe yall can help with. My friend sends me pics from her iPhone and they almost never just show up like normal. Sometimes it pops up like a video and just plays blank until it shows up, sometimes it has "Download". It's the same way sending pics... I have the receive packets checked but it still is all screwed up considering this phone is new and $$.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Dropped my phone today as I was updating it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it feel about 3 feet without a case.... luckly the screen is finebut it got a ding on the side. Hopfully I did no internal damage. Can dropping your phone slow it down?


No.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> No.


it wouldnt slow it down?


----------



## wierdo124

Correct.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Correct.


kinda curious why it wouldent effect proformance?


----------



## nizda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjm0827*
> 
> A question maybe yall can help with. My friend sends me pics from her iPhone and they almost never just show up like normal. Sometimes it pops up like a video and just plays blank until it shows up, sometimes it has "Download". It's the same way sending pics... I have the receive packets checked but it still is all screwed up considering this phone is new and $$.


When you receive a message that says "Download", it means that you didn't receive the message in real time. Basically it was as if you were out of signal or say had the phone off, that is the type of message you would get. Now, with AT&T I always notice that if I don't have mobile data always on, sometimes mms messages don't always get through. Another thing you want to check is to go into the messaging app, hit menu -> settings then make sure under MMS settings "Auto-retrieve" is checked. Also check push messages if it isn't already. There is also a size limit in megabytes on how big the image can be, while still being able to be displayed in the message. Once it get's to a certain size it's possible it could mistake it for a video, hence why in our camera and video apps, we have a setting to adjust for messaging. I'm not sure what the limit is, I always change mine on my phones after I root them.


----------



## nizda

Actually Rom manager has been screwing up a bunch of people's devices, I wouldn't recommend installing cwm like that. I've been developing on android for a few years and have only seen issues eventually arise. A much safer and easier alternative for someone who is new would be to grab goomanager and have it flash twrp. Also it is advisable to let anyone whom did not know, that flashing a custom recovery cwm, twrp etc.. on JB trips the flash counter. AKA lose warranty, unless you have a JIG or luck out with triangle away, which I've seen hard brick phones and work, its a gamble. Although rooting JB won't trip the counter, there are several complete stock rooted JB images to use on xda.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> Actually Rom manager has been screwing up a bunch of people's devices, I wouldn't recommend installing cwm like that. I've been developing on android for a few years and have only seen issues eventually arise. A much safer and easier alternative for someone who is new would be to grab goomanager and have it flash twrp. Also it is advisable to let anyone whom did not know, that flashing a custom recovery cwm, twrp etc.. on JB trips the flash counter. AKA lose warranty, unless you have a JIG or luck out with triangle away, which I've seen hard brick phones and work, its a gamble. Although rooting JB won't trip the counter, there are several complete stock rooted JB images to use on xda.


how is goomanager any different then rom manager besides the fact that one installs cwm and the other twrp, explain why one is better then the other please.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Dropped my phone today as I was updating it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it feel about 3 feet without a case.... luckly the screen is finebut it got a ding on the side. Hopfully I did no internal damage. Can dropping your phone slow it down?


Dropping your phone wont slow it down. It's either damaged or it's not.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im debating rooting. im tired of waiting on att for the jb update


----------



## wierdo124

ATT made JB available via Kies weeks ago, its available to get without rooting.

If you drop your computer does it slow down? No, it either breaks or it doesn't.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> im debating rooting. im tired of waiting on att for the jb update


att jelly bean dosnt come over the air you got to download samsung skies and manualy updateit from there I got att to.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> im debating rooting. im tired of waiting on att for the jb update
> 
> 
> 
> att jelly bean dosnt come over the air you got to download samsung skies and manualy updateit from there I got att to.
Click to expand...

If it is the same as my US Cellular Jelly bean 4.1, then you may have to manually install it. I downloaded mine via computer and installed it over USB cable. It reminded me of when I (briefly) rooted my phone. The whole take out the battery and hold power, menu, and vol down keys... I kept checking where I got it from to make sure it was legit.


----------



## kole208

With jelly bean I saw a hudge performance increase my quadrent score is like 5920 antutu is like 11156 it feels a little snapyer to. Also I like the new key board I screw up less


----------



## makesithappen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *makesithappen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So I can just root and flash a new kernel and stay with the stock rom, and run SetCPU? Nice.
> 
> And, I don't mind the stock layout/theme that much. I'd like all the bloat gone though, I don't even use half of it. So, it sounds like 4.1 touchwiz would be good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! That would be simplest for right now at any rate. Root, flash a custom recovery (download ROM Manager and have it flash clockworkmod), and flash a kernel of your choice through recovery. When you're rooted, you can also download pretty much any root uninstaller and they'll let you get rid of bloatware.
> 
> For someone new to it I wouldn't recommend flashing custom ROMs until you're familiar enough with what you're doing. Frankly rooted gives you enough control, it may not be worth the headache to do custom ROMs if you're new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Takes about 5 minutes to learn dude. Deodexed and zipalligned roms that preserve stock look are totally worth it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And will, 99% of the time, be more buggy than stock.
> 
> I've yet to find a JB ROM that matched the stock battery life. Found one on ICS that did.
> 
> Like I said, every phone reacts differently to ROMs, so for someone who is learning the ropes, I don't find it advisable to recommend custom ROMs.
> 
> Bear in mind I've been rooting and ROMing for 3 years, on 3 different phones, from 3 different manufacturers. All three have had unlocked bootloaders and custom ROMs. These are my own findings. Honestly the only reason I run custom on my GS3 is unlocked camera options. Most things you can do rooted stock. For me that includes AdAway, AOSP Email app (I HATE the touchwiz email with a passion), crapware uninstalled.
> 
> It used to be that I rooted and ROM'd because the manufacturers fell short. These days? You either stay pretty close to stock or go AOSP. My uses have changed over the years too. Back then I had to be on the bleeding edge and could handle a nonfunctioning camera in order to be on the latest version of Gingerbread. Now I just want everything to work.
Click to expand...

Try wanam lite 4.1.2 deodexed and zipalligned. Set all animations to 0 and disable stuff you dont use.
Loving it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## makesithappen

XXELKC v 5.1

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skyn3t

Some how my s3 seems not to like cm10 anymore, phone keeps rebooting constantly , and keyboard crash to i just went back to stock+root. 4.1.1


----------



## chrischoi

Anyone check into Wireless Chargers?

Been thinking about it.

Qi makes a receiver that goes under the battery cover without adding any bulk.

Then Qi compatible Energizer, Nokia and other transmitters are out there.

$70 total or so. Seems to be the best quality / reliable set up.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Anyone check into Wireless Chargers?
> Been thinking about it.
> Qi makes a receiver that goes under the battery cover without adding any bulk.
> Then Qi compatible Energizer, Nokia and other transmitters are out there.
> $70 total or so. Seems to be the best quality / reliable set up.


I thought about it but its more of a luxury, with a wire connection it will charge faster, what we really care about. I rather get the official Samsung docking station that come with a extra battery for $40., i wish it could charge the extra battery and the phone at the same time but it doesn't only the spare batter.

You could also wait for the 3000mah battery from Samsung like me


----------



## Crim427

Soo I got Jelly Bean a little while ago on my verizon S3 (like 4 days ago) but now whenever I am typing and receive incoming text it will vibrate and freeze up the keyboard until it is done, this is a HUGE issue especially when you are talking to someone who can't fit more than 5 words into their sentence before having ADD and hitting send.

I'm using Swiftkey paid.

Anyone else?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crim427*
> 
> Soo I got Jelly Bean a little while ago on my verizon S3 (like 4 days ago) but now whenever I am typing and receive incoming text it will vibrate and freeze up the keyboard until it is done, this is a HUGE issue especially when you are talking to someone who can't fit more than 5 words into their sentence before having ADD and hitting send.
> I'm using Swiftkey paid.
> Anyone else?


Try with another keyboard and have a friend text you to see what happen, if its only on Swiftkey them email them so they can look into that problem,


----------



## RX7-2nr

I've had an issue with Swype since the JB upgrade. When I type numbers sometimes the cursor randomly jumps to a random place in the string of digits.

12345 -purposely made it right
15432 -just left it the way Swype did it.
23541
12354
23451
13542
To get numbers to stay in the right order I've got toclick the text box between each digit.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

must be Jelly Bean's new random number generator.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I've had an issue with Swype since the JB upgrade. When I type numbers sometimes the cursor randomly jumps to a random place in the string of digits.
> 
> 12345 -purposely made it right
> 15432 -just left it the way Swype did it.
> 23541
> 12354
> 23451
> 13542
> To get numbers to stay in the right order I've got toclick the text box between each digit.


Sounds like your DPI is off..

If your rooted - check your build.prop


----------



## RX7-2nr

It only happens with numbers, letters work fine. Its also only with Swype. I havnt messed with fixing it because I dont type long strings of numbers often.


----------



## CL3P20

That is strange indeed then... If you can find an apk for swype.. Delete and reinstall.


----------



## rjm0827

Hey guys I have a small issue. When I add a contact the default connection is my Google email. Nothing wrong with that but I have my contact filter showing only phone contacts so whoever I add doesn't show up. Easy fix is show all contacts but when I do that it has all my Facebook and Google friends which is way too many. How can I add phone under connection so I can filter?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koehler

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/420963/20130105/samsung-galaxys3-xxell6-jellybean-ota-release-xxella.htm
Quote:


> *Galaxy S3 I9300 Gets Android 4.1.2 XXELL6 Official Jelly Bean [How to Install]*
> Samsung has released Android 4.1.2 XXELL6 Jelly Bean firmware to fix a bug in Exynos processor
> By SARMISTHA ACHARYA: Subscribe to Sarmistha's RSS feed
> January 5, 2013 1:14 PM GMT
> 
> Samsung recently rolled out a security patch (XXELLA Jelly Bean) for Galaxy S3 users in the UK. The update fixes a bug found in the Exynos processor used in the device. The company has now released another official update - Android 4.1 2 (base firmware XXELL6) - for the Galaxy S3 (I9300).
> 
> The firmware, originally released for users in Romania, is compatible with a number of European countries, including the UK. The Jelly Bean firmware is available as an Over-The-Air (OTA) update and through Samsung Kies.
> 
> *Firmware Detail*
> 
> 
> PDA: I9300XXELL6
> CES: I9300OXFELL1
> Version: Android 4.1.2
> Regions Supported: Austria, Belgium, France, Germany, Hungary, Italy, Spain, United Kingdom
> 
> Galaxy S3 users looking to update manually may follow this guide. IBTimes UK reminds its readers it will not be held responsible for any damage to the device. This firmware is compatible only with the Samsung Galaxy S3 (I9300) and flashing this on other variants may brick the device. In addition, users are advised to ensure the device meets the requirements outlined below.
> 
> *Pre-Requisites*
> 
> 
> Ensure download and installation of appropriate USB drivers on the computer
> Ensure USB debugging mode is enabled (to do so, navigate through Menu > Settings > Applications > Development Option and ensure debugging option is selected)
> Ensure data back-up
> Ensure 80 percent battery charge
> Ensure the device is factory unlocked
> 
> *To Install Android 4.1.2 XXELL6 on Galaxy S3 (I9300)*
> 
> 
> Download Android 4.1.2 XXELL6 firmware to computer. Extract contents of zip file and identify a file with the .tar extension
> Download Odin v3.07 and extract contents
> Switch device off and re-start in Download mode (to do so, press and hold Volume Down, Home and Power till Samsung logo appears on screen)
> Run Odin on computer and connect device using USB cable (a successful connection is indicated by a message - Added - and a COM port turning yellow with a port number displayed)
> In Odin, select these files (to be found in the XXELL6 folder) in the order mentioned
> Click PDA button select .tar file with Code in its name
> Click Phone and select file with Modem in its name
> Click CSC and select file with CSC in its name
> Click PIT button and select .pit file
> Note: Ignore last three steps if such files are not found
> In Odin, ensure Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time checkboxes are selected
> In Odin, click Start to begin installation process
> After installation, a message - Pass - will appear in the Odin window, against a green background. The device will then automatically reboot. Unplug device only after Samsung logo appears
> Note: If Galaxy S3 gets stuck at booting animation after installation, boot into Recovery and perform a data wipe (to do so, select Wipe Data/Factory Reset > Yes) and then select Reboot System Now
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S3 (I9300) should be now running Android 4.1.2 XXELL6 (Jelly Bean) official firmware. Navigate to Settings > About Phone to verify software version on device.
> 
> [Source: Android Jinn]
> 
> To report problems or to leave feedback about this article, e-mail: [email protected]
> To contact the editor, e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## nizda

Just a reminder if you have a US phone dont flash that firmware or you'll more than likely brick it. Also US versions we have the quallcomm chip, so were not affected by the exynos exploit.


----------



## bigal1542

What do you guys recommend as the best way for navigation without data connection?

I'm driving around a lot without connection and can't get navigation or even a map.

Thanks!


----------



## CL3P20

turn on your map caching and sit at home on your wifi.. while browsing the map and your routes. You can save map caches on your phone to use "offline"


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> turn on your map caching and sit at home on your wifi.. while browsing the map and your routes. You can save map caches on your phone to use "offline"


Only problem I have is that the area I need is pretty large. It'll take a while to do, but I guess I could manage. Would the map stay cached through a TiBu backup and upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## wierdo124

This battery life is epic...





Almost 4 hours of screen on time on the second one. Probably 2.5 of that was heavy internet browsing whilst on 4G and driving.


----------



## Koehler

Still not as epic as the Samsung Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## skyn3t

Got love my S3 + DarthStalker v8 + TWR


----------



## superbarnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> This battery life is epic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 4 hours of screen on time on the second one. Probably 2.5 of that was heavy internet browsing whilst on 4G and driving.


What ROM?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> This battery life is epic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 4 hours of screen on time on the second one. Probably 2.5 of that was heavy internet browsing whilst on 4G and driving.
> 
> 
> 
> What ROM?
Click to expand...

Synergy. Will get even better, he's got another bugfix coming that fixes another drain.


----------



## Koehler

*Samsung Galaxy S3 Titanium Gray lands on T-Mobile*

http://www.product-reviews.net/2013/01/11/samsung-galaxy-s3-titanium-gray-lands-on-t-mobile/


----------



## 4LC4PON3

help with Home Button. Every time I press the home button on my GS3 it takes me to page 2 instead of page 4 where it used to. How did I manage to screw that up and how do i fix this.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> help with Home Button. Every time I press the home button on my GS3 it takes me to page 2 instead of page 4 where it used to. How did I manage to screw that up and how do i fix this.


On the main screen, press the menu key, edit page. A overview of your home pages shouldl show. The one with the blue house, rather than grey, is your default home screen, ie, the one that shows up first.

You can rearrange the icons on the screen, delete, add, and change default.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Thx worked perfectly.


----------



## ggoodd

1) is there a way to make the texting back to how it was before jb came out? as if i typed whrtyr it would autocorrect/fill/whatever to where as i am typing, i turned on all the obvious in the settings i must of missed something

2) can i get driving mode back? (i just want it to tell me whos calling/texting me ect) reading the texts would be sweet also, i dont have a blue tooth

3) whats max msd i can toss in this thing, i got a 8 from my old bb in it

4) ive heard there is a upgraded battery you can buy? i couldnt find it on ebay

5) is it true most newer samsung tvs you can wirelessly connect to your tv? no need for that 50 converter cord thinh?

6) why does the phone rule so much? all of my apple friends are envious of me, after awhile it gets stale,

thanks ocners!


----------



## rjm0827

3. 64gb which is awesome and super cheap!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kole208

IV noticed after I dropped my phone it felt slower. I so I installed quadrant standard and with a i747.i get a score of about 5800 is that normal? And today I dropped it on my carpet and now it won't score over 5550....


----------



## rjm0827

Dropping your phone and it becoming slower has been mentioned and discussed not long ago in this thread. Dropping "shouldn't" cause this. Pull the battery and run again once the phone reboots. Scores will vary depending on what you have running in the background.


----------



## RX7-2nr

stop dropping your phone.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoodd*
> 
> 1) is there a way to make the texting back to how it was before jb came out? as if i typed whrtyr it would autocorrect/fill/whatever to where as i am typing, i turned on all the obvious in the settings i must of missed something
> 
> 2) can i get driving mode back? (i just want it to tell me whos calling/texting me ect) reading the texts would be sweet also, i dont have a blue tooth
> 
> 3) whats max msd i can toss in this thing, i got a 8 from my old bb in it
> 
> 4) ive heard there is a upgraded battery you can buy? i couldnt find it on ebay
> 
> 5) is it true most newer samsung tvs you can wirelessly connect to your tv? no need for that 50 converter cord thinh?
> 
> 6) why does the phone rule so much? all of my apple friends are envious of me, after awhile it gets stale,
> 
> thanks ocners!


4) This one seems pretty popular. I'm thinking of getting one myself- http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Extended-GT-I9300-T-mobile-EB-L1G6LLU/dp/B008TLQ5RY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1358138803&sr=8-6&keywords=s3+samsung+battery+4500mah


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> stop dropping your phone.


I can't.... That's why I bought a case but I dropped it when it was off..


----------



## Zakel2

Hey, I have a couple questions regarding the new update to my SGS3.

Since the update, my phone will not vibrate for notifications while on vibrate mode unless the default vibrate is set for all sound modes. Before the update I could have it just play the notification tone when on sound with no vibrate and vibrate while on vibrate. Now if I want it to vibrate while on vibrate I need to have it vibrate while on sound as well. WTH?

I've also noticed a couple times that my phone didn't play a sound while receiving a text message.

Also, the new upgrade just seems clunky and very laggy - is it the OS itself or something with my phone?

Those are the only things I've noticed so far and to be honest I'm not really liking this upgrade right now.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy S3 Titanium Gray lands on T-Mobile*
> 
> http://www.product-reviews.net/2013/01/11/samsung-galaxy-s3-titanium-gray-lands-on-t-mobile/


Ohh, that's nice.

I have the White and the wife as the Red one. I like the Gray one better.


----------



## andyroo89

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakel2*
> 
> Hey, I have a couple questions regarding the new update to my SGS3.
> 
> Since the update, my phone will not vibrate for notifications while on vibrate mode unless the default vibrate is set for all sound modes. Before the update I could have it just play the notification tone when on sound with no vibrate and vibrate while on vibrate. Now if I want it to vibrate while on vibrate I need to have it vibrate while on sound as well. WTH?
> 
> I've also noticed a couple times that my phone didn't play a sound while receiving a text message.
> 
> Also, the new upgrade just seems clunky and very laggy - is it the OS itself or something with my phone?
> 
> Those are the only things I've noticed so far and to be honest I'm not really liking this upgrade right now.


Which update would that be?


----------



## Djmatrix32

So.....The S3 gets kinda of hot........How about modding it to have a heatsink on the ARM processor?


----------



## Zakel2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Which update would that be?


Looking at my phone - it says i am on andeoid version 4.1.1 a couple weeks ago i remember seeing a verizon update message and it definitely made slight changes to my interface and those couple of issues I pointed out.

I also noticed that my notification bubbles do not show up on my screen anymore like missed calls texts emails ect - they only show up in the bar on top. This isnt very significant but rather frustrating. Was there some kind of firmware update? Something clearly happened which changed some aspects of my phone.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> So.....The S3 gets kinda of hot........How about modding it to have a heatsink on the ARM processor?


Think of that as an unadvertised "feature", it doubles as a 'hand warmer'.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Think of that as an unadvertised "feature", it doubles as a 'hand warmer'.


I think you might be right xD


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade my phone right now (My Touch 4g Rooted) and I checked and it looks like I can upgrade to this phone for $150, just wondering if this is a great deal and if this phone will still be relevant in the next 2 years. I've heard great things but wanted to know your guy's experience with this phone.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade my phone right now (My Touch 4g Rooted) and I checked and it looks like I can upgrade to this phone for $150, just wondering if this is a great deal and if this phone will still be relevant in the next 2 years. I've heard great things but wanted to know your guy's experience with this phone.


It is a very powerful phone, and has sold many millions. It is going to be relevant. I'm sure if you want to root it, it will have broad support for a while.

But rumors say Samsung will release the GS4 in a couple months. Looks to be very nice if rumors are true. 5" screen, so slightly larger.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> It is a very powerful phone, and has sold many millions. It is going to be relevant. I'm sure if you want to root it, it will have broad support for a while.
> 
> But rumors say Samsung will release the GS4 in a couple months. Looks to be very nice if rumors are true. 5" screen, so slightly larger.


Yeah, I've heard those rumors as well, but I'm guessing it's going to be considerably more then $150 haha, thanks for answering my question though, going to pick up one soon.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am having an issue with my galaxy S3 my sd card. everytime i try to make a folder in my 32gb sd card it gives me an error.

"New folder could not be created in this area

The device has either stopped or has been disconnected"

even trying to copy files to my sd card results in alot of hang and it just never gets copied. Its a brand new 32gb sd card. Is there something im doing wrong here? Id like to get all my music on my sd card rather then having all the files on my phone.

I am trying to move files from my desktop to my sd card my computer/SAMSUNG-SGH-I747/card

unless I am not able to move files this way. what other way is there


----------



## nizda

You can move files like that, but I find doing it over wifi much more convenient. Either Kies, which will be on your phone assuming its stock or I use airdroid. Try over wifi, or even just locally first to make sure you don't have an issue with the card. Open a file explorer on the phone and make sure you can transfer a file to the sdcard.

Sent from Tapatalk HD


----------



## General121

Well it looks like I'll be likely getting the Samsung galaxy s4 in September, as that is when my contract expires and that will likely be the better/best phone out that I like


----------



## hollowtek

you can't go wrong with the gs3... my contract expires this year so maybe I'll just hold off until 1600p cellies lol.


----------



## willywill

The phone to wait is the Google/Motorola X Phone, too bad i wont be able to buy it this year , i have to buy my phones off contract in order to keep my unlimited data on Verizon


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> The phone to wait is the Google/Motorola X Phone, too bad i wont be able to buy it this year , i have to buy my phones off contract in order to keep my unlimited data on Verizon


I'm probably giving my GS3 and plan to my sister, as US Cellular is rude to customers and my GS3 has a couple problems. Rattly volume keys and a slightly unresponsive area around where the period is. Also, it is somewhat laggy and unresponsive at times and it can build some extreme input lag.

So... My brand loyalty to Motorola makes me want to get the X Phone... But I'm not loyal to a fault.


----------



## General121

Well, I have a motorola droid bionic and I dislike Motorola for a few reasons. I also might get a SGS3 now IF I convince my parents its safe to get a used one.


----------



## wierdo124

If I had a Bionic i'd hate Motorola too.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> If I had a Bionic i'd hate Motorola too.


Ja. At the time, I knew little about droid and this was my first smart phone. My parents wouldn't pay an extra 100 for the sgs3. Now theyre possibly paying 350 to get me a used one


----------



## squall325

my girlfriend's S3 has a weird problem. Whenever she's texting in portrait, the period button registers as the letter "m" unless its pressed at the very bottom. She already checked if its screen problem but when she tried the paint and any other app with a button on that area, it functions properly. Is this a common problem? If it is, how is it fixed? I have no idea what version of android it is running. All I know is that it is the international version (i9300).


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> my girlfriend's S3 has a weird problem. Whenever she's texting in portrait, the period button registers as the letter "m" unless its pressed at the very bottom. She already checked if its screen problem but when she tried the paint and any other app with a button on that area, it functions properly. Is this a common problem? If it is, how is it fixed? I have no idea what version of android it is running. All I know is that it is the international version (i9300).


could she try a new keyboard and write in portrait, see if the error persists?

Sendt fra min GT-I9100 med Tapatalk2


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> my girlfriend's S3 has a weird problem. Whenever she's texting in portrait, the period button registers as the letter "m" unless its pressed at the very bottom. She already checked if its screen problem but when she tried the paint and any other app with a button on that area, it functions properly. Is this a common problem? If it is, how is it fixed? I have no idea what version of android it is running. All I know is that it is the international version (i9300).


Same thing here, but the period button registers, 99% of the time, as a space. I reset my phone, it fixed it, but the problem is coming back. Idk what the problem is.


----------



## squall325

she just called me and said it got fixed by some sudden update while she was connected to the net. I wonder if it was specific to her previous version.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> my girlfriend's S3 has a weird problem. Whenever she's texting in portrait, the period button registers as the letter "m" unless its pressed at the very bottom. She already checked if its screen problem but when she tried the paint and any other app with a button on that area, it functions properly. Is this a common problem? If it is, how is it fixed? I have no idea what version of android it is running. All I know is that it is the international version (i9300).


You can check what version of Android by going into phone information.


----------



## General121

Getting a blue 16gb Sgs3


----------



## nizda

Yea that's what I would of suggested. If you haven't updated the phone, go to settings, about, software update. Or if anything like that happens whee the phone glitches randomly and your not comfortable rooting the device, reset factory settings. Although you would lose the data, but as long as its set up in settings and contacts are synced its only a ten minute process to restore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kole208

Yeah im on my second sgs3 and I'm not a big fan of touch wiz. If I could go back and get another phone it would be the DROID dna(if I had Verizon). But I'm still happy with my choice even though it often studers in games and just scrolling and playing with the screen. Btw has anyone here dropped there sgs3 jw?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Yeah im on my second sgs3 and I'm not a big fan of touch wiz. If I could go back and get another phone it would be the DROID dna(if I had Verizon). But I'm still happy with my choice even though it often studers in games and just scrolling and playing with the screen. Btw has anyone here dropped there sgs3 jw?


Mine stutters and slows down when scrolling too. When I got the updated Jelly bean update, it fixed the issues for a while and then they came back. I guess it is just like a pc... it slows down over time.

Anyone know if other Android phones do the same? Particularly the Droid DNA, Razr HD Maxx, and HTC One X.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Yeah im on my second sgs3 and I'm not a big fan of touch wiz. If I could go back and get another phone it would be the DROID dna(if I had Verizon). But I'm still happy with my choice even though it often studers in games and just scrolling and playing with the screen. Btw has anyone here dropped there sgs3 jw?


Non removable battery FTL. Sense is even worse than TouchWiz. Yes, dropped my S3 many times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Yeah im on my second sgs3 and I'm not a big fan of touch wiz. If I could go back and get another phone it would be the DROID dna(if I had Verizon). But I'm still happy with my choice even though it often studers in games and just scrolling and playing with the screen. Btw has anyone here dropped there sgs3 jw?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine stutters and slows down when scrolling too. When I got the updated Jelly bean update, it fixed the issues for a while and then they came back. I guess it is just like a pc... it slows down over time.
> 
> Anyone know if other Android phones do the same? Particularly the Droid DNA, Razr HD Maxx, and HTC One X.
Click to expand...

Android isn't like Windows, it's completely modular. Something is hogging your CPU or RAM (probably CPU, you've got a whopping 2gb of RAM). Anything will stutter a little while scrolling. But it suffers from none of the same perforamnce killing problems of PCs.


----------



## kole208

Wish I never dropped my phone though anyone know where you can buy the glass and that bumper part that goes around it? The scratch I got isn't that bad but my ocd is killing me...


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Yeah im on my second sgs3 and I'm not a big fan of touch wiz. If I could go back and get another phone it would be the DROID dna(if I had Verizon). But I'm still happy with my choice even though it often studers in games and just scrolling and playing with the screen. Btw has anyone here dropped there sgs3 jw?
> 
> 
> 
> Non removable battery FTL. Sense is even worse than TouchWiz. Yes, dropped my S3 many times.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Yeah im on my second sgs3 and I'm not a big fan of touch wiz. If I could go back and get another phone it would be the DROID dna(if I had Verizon). But I'm still happy with my choice even though it often studers in games and just scrolling and playing with the screen. Btw has anyone here dropped there sgs3 jw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine stutters and slows down when scrolling too. When I got the updated Jelly bean update, it fixed the issues for a while and then they came back. I guess it is just like a pc... it slows down over time.
> 
> Anyone know if other Android phones do the same? Particularly the Droid DNA, Razr HD Maxx, and HTC One X.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Android isn't like Windows, it's completely modular. Something is hogging your CPU or RAM (probably CPU, you've got a whopping 2gb of RAM). Anything will stutter a little while scrolling. But it suffers from none of the same perforamnce killing problems of PCs.
Click to expand...

It usually does it on my messages. Even when I don't have a lot of applications open, it can stutter when scrolling back to older messages.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah, does that for me too. Touchwiz messaging app blows. AOSP messaging app handles it MUCH better.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yeah, does that for me too. Touchwiz messaging app blows. AOSP messaging app handles it MUCH better.


Got a link to that in the Play Store?


----------



## wierdo124

I do not. I'm sure there is something though.


----------



## General121

Just finished setting up my sgs3 for all that I can do now- I love it! It's so much faster than my old phone! The Wi-Fi on this is faster than the 4g on my bionic. This phone didn't come with a sim card so I'm going to Verizon to finish up activation, etc tonight


----------



## wierdo124

Do'nt you just put the Bionic's 4G LTE SIM in it?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Do'nt you just put the Bionic's 4G LTE SIM in it?


it's too wide :/
Got my sgs3 all activated and such now- about to put my music on it
My phone is on 4.1.1 with Verizon- is this the most recent version for Verizon?


----------



## wierdo124

Sure is!


----------



## anubis1127

Oh.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Used my phone to pay at the pop machine. Mind = blown!


----------



## kevinf

Just to update anyone who previously read my plea for help in regards to USB 10/100 Ethernet using Monoprice Asix AX88772 based adapter, it works!!!

Built the kernel modules myself, and they loaded just fine. I had previously assumed that the driver was compiled into the kernel, but it is not. Fortunately though, the source code is present, just needed to configure and rebuild.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131825


----------



## General121

Is 8hour battery time on stock verizon rom with moderate to heavy usage normal battery time?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Is 8hour battery time on stock verizon rom with moderate to heavy usage normal battery time?


For heavy useage I would say yes, maybe a bit to quick for moderate to heavy usage. I think I got maybe 9-10 hours the first day I had the phone, and I played a game on it for probably 1.5-2 hours, and left another running in the background, that drained the battery right up.

I haven't been on the stock rom in so long though.

Are you consistently seeing 8 hours of battery life out of your phone?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> For heavy useage I would say yes, maybe a bit to quick for moderate to heavy usage. I think I got maybe 9-10 hours the first day I had the phone, and I played a game on it for probably 1.5-2 hours, and left another running in the background, that drained the battery right up.
> 
> I haven't been on the stock rom in so long though.
> 
> Are you consistently seeing 8 hours of battery life out of your phone?


Still monitoring it, I have had it under a week haha


----------



## Ponycar

4g will drain your battery pretty quickly with continued browsing. May also try turning off a few things like gps or sync when you're not using them. Half the time when I'm not using my phone for anything other than calls and sms and basically I don't need the data connection I have cellular data off - i.e. at school, meetings at work, passed out asleep etc.,


----------



## General121

I dont have sync and gps on normally i think. And when in school i now turn powersaving on and airplane mode on


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I dont have sync and gps on normally i think. And when in school i now turn powersaving on and airplane mode on


Hrm, seems a bit too quick if you're doing all that, and still only seeing 8 hours from a full charge.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hrm, seems a bit too quick if you're doing all that, and still only seeing 8 hours from a full charge.


Well I only started doing that today.

Havent used my phone much but its at 80% or so after 9h..XD accidentally plugged it into the charger before checking it so these percentages are estimated


----------



## superbarnie

Yesterday I was using the restroom when I dropped my SGS3 in the toilet. There was no water protection, just a hard case and screen protection. I pulled it out and then I found that the front speakers stopped working.
Then today, I found out that they started working again.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Yesterday I was using the restroom when I dropped my SGS3 in the toilet. There was no water protection, just a hard case and screen protection. I pulled it out and then I found that the front speakers stopped working.
> Then today, I found out that they started working again.


You got pretty lucky it sounds like.


----------



## General121

So my battery has been getting better with turning on airplane mode and power saving on- 5% after 8 hours! But as soon as I get on ocn, fb, and text, battery goes down mega fast.


----------



## wierdo124

I still have no problem ending the day with 50% and moderate usage. I'm pretty happy with the battery life.


----------



## General121

I said 5% after 8 hours but I meant to say I only lost 5% haha, I was happy with it.


----------



## superbarnie

Hey guys, is the Cerberus App website down or something?


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Hey guys, is the Cerberus App website down or something?


Why do you need that app if there is already Samsung Dive on the phone? I believe it does the same thing...


----------



## wierdo124

Cerberus does more than any other anti-theft I've ever seen. Freaking insane.

Working fine here. Just tracked and locked my S3.


----------



## CL3P20

unless it prevents mount.. there is no 'remote lock' service that will prevent ADB wipe/flash with ODIN.. which makes them pretty useless in my opinion.

*Im not familiar with Cerberus.. does it prevent flashing or lock boot loader with a remote lock?


----------



## wierdo124

Criminals are too stupid to ODIN. But it WILL survive a wipe. Cerberus can move itself to /system and make itself un-disableable, so the only way to get rid of it is to either root and delete it from /system, or ODIN.

The remote lock I was talking about is just setting a PIN lockscreen so someone can't get into it. It's very capable though.


----------



## CL3P20

surviving a wipe is good sauce for sure! That is a pretty crafty tool indeed then.

*criminals are far too stupid to ODIN.. but then again, thats also why more an more of them have a smart friend like you or I...


----------



## wierdo124

It can also hide itself from the app drawer, so said criminal wouldn't know it was there unless he went looking.


----------



## superbarnie

Nevermind, the Cerberus website cerberusapp.com was down yesterday, but it's up now.


----------



## H969

(Just tracked and locked my S3)









Please I would love to know more! I just found out about it today and I am thinking about getting it myself!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> (Just tracked and locked my S3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please I would love to know more! I just found out about it today and I am thinking about getting it myself!


Worth the money easily. There was recently news about it, guy tracked the criminal down with the police completely through cerberus.


----------



## Pidoma

So I just got my S3. I know I am late to the party, but hey I am finally here 

Now I need a case... Anyone have any recommendations? I don't have much money, but I do need to protect my new phone.

Any help would be great!

- Pidoma


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> So I just got my S3. I know I am late to the party, but hey I am finally here
> 
> Now I need a case... Anyone have any recommendations? I don't have much money, but I do need to protect my new phone.
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> - Pidoma


For cheap and effective, you can't go wrong with a Diztronic TPU case, even comes with a screen protector (not the best screen protector, but it's something)

https://tpu-cases.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=42_68

You can order from Amazon too if you have Prime, and get free 2 day shipping.

I have the Matte Black one, and while the matte part is a bit slippery, it looks sharp, and hasn't been an issue for me. The glossy one would be more tactile, and give better grip probably.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> For cheap and effective, you can't go wrong with a Diztronic TPU case, even comes with a screen protector (not the best screen protector, but it's something)
> 
> https://tpu-cases.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=42_68
> 
> You can order from Amazon too if you have Prime, and get free 2 day shipping.
> 
> I have the Matte Black one, and while the matte part is a bit slippery, it looks sharp, and hasn't been an issue for me. The glossy one would be more tactile, and give better grip probably.


My Amazon Prime ends today so this is why I want to get one. Thanks for the info I will have to check it out!


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> My Amazon Prime ends today so this is why I want to get one. Thanks for the info I will have to check it out!


get a ballistic case they protect as much as a otterbox and are actually pretty slim. I Btw if you just got your s3 why didn't you justwait for the s4? Also there are phones better than the a3 out now.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> get a ballistic case they protect as much as a otterbox and are actually pretty slim. I Btw if you just got your s3 why didn't you justwait for the s4? Also there are phones better than the a3 out now.


I will take a look at that case. I didn't wait for the S4 because I would not be able to afford the phone when it came out. Also I picked the S3 because I have had great luck with all Samsung products.

Thanks for the suggestion with the case.


----------



## 8492

has anyone else had problems with their s3 randomly/frequently shutting down, then trying to restart but failing?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8492*
> 
> has anyone else had problems with their s3 randomly/frequently shutting down, then trying to restart but failing?


Mine has restarted a couple times on its own. Not too frequently, though, and it always comes back on.


----------



## General121

Mine has been going along fine a few times then screen turns black and I see the turning on screen and images.
The thing I dislike the most is sometimes it refuses to find a signal when I know it can easily get 4g but the cell service level and ability to find 4g, and sending messages is a lot worse in this phone than my droid bionic


----------



## wierdo124

Bionic is Motorola. Moto radios are bar none the best. Samsungs...aren't. Except on the Note 2.

I've owned all 3 major brands. No question, build quality and radio, Motorola is MILES ahead. My OG Droid picked up a better signal 3 years ago than my S3 does now. New Motos are even better.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Bionic is Motorola. Moto radios are bar none the best. Samsungs...aren't. Except on the Note 2.
> 
> I've owned all 3 major brands. No question, build quality and radio, Motorola is MILES ahead. My OG Droid picked up a better signal 3 years ago than my S3 does now. New Motos are even better.


Yes but honestly, sometimes it is downright awful. It'll have service, open an app or just do something, then bam I lose absolutely all service of everything


----------



## Jenn22

I dropped and broke my Galaxy S3 where can I by a new one that will work with AT&T at a resonable price?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenn22*
> 
> I dropped and broke my Galaxy S3 where can I by a new one that will work with AT&T at a resonable price?


Ebay if you dont mind used ones.

My brothers and I's VZW Samsung galaxy s3 just got the 4.1.2 update.


----------



## Nausicaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Bionic is Motorola. Moto radios are bar none the best. Samsungs...aren't. Except on the Note 2.
> 
> I've owned all 3 major brands. No question, build quality and radio, Motorola is MILES ahead. My OG Droid picked up a better signal 3 years ago than my S3 does now. New Motos are even better.


Agree! My iPhone 4 gets better signal than my S3. Its so sad,

I also have a Samsung Series 7. Bad at picking up signal too. Weird huh?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> It can also hide itself from the app drawer, so said criminal wouldn't know it was there unless he went looking.


Ya i just made a app to hide it self from the app drawer.


----------



## willywill

Anybody in here got the Zero Lemom 7000mha battery, i got a spare OEM battery but sucks because i can only charge one battery at a time
http://www.amazon.com/ZeroLemon-Extended-Protection-Compatible-Guarantee/dp/B00AIQ1ZS2/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1363809233&sr=1-3&keywords=zerolemon+samsung+galaxy+s+iii+7000mah+extended+battery


----------



## wierdo124

7000 mah battery1?!? Great scott! You'd never need to recharge again.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 7000 mah battery1?!? Great scott! You'd never need to recharge again.


It has a good rating on Amazon and on XDA, most people get 5-4 days while heavy users only get 3 days, lol only 3 days am saying like its normal thing, am lucky if i get 9 hours out of the stock battery


----------



## Juggalo23451

I might pick one up


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 7000 mah battery1?!? Great scott! You'd never need to recharge again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> It has a good rating on Amazon and on XDA, most people get 5-4 days while heavy users only get 3 days, lol only 3 days am saying like its normal thing, am lucky if i get 9 hours out of the stock battery


I have a 10,000 mah battery I got for 30 bucks (was originally 100 on newegg, I should've got another one)


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I have a 10,000 mah battery I got for 30 bucks (was originally 100 on newegg, I should've got another one)


With the Zero lemom there no need to carry a extra battery, they made it easy to triple your battery life and still have a protective case.


----------



## Nausicaa

It looks terrible! Even on heavy use on 4G LTE I'd get at least 6 hours, usually around 12.

The Zero doesn't look like a case at all! All it is is a good way to have more weight on the phone so if it hits the screen (which it doesn't protect) it'll more easily crack.


----------



## wierdo124

What do you guys think of the S4?

I am not overly impressed.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> What do you guys think of the S4?
> 
> I am not overly impressed.


I am nopt either, I will wait for something worth while.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> What do you guys think of the S4?
> 
> I am not overly impressed.


I'm not either. Nothing that would make me want to upgrade from my S3. Even if I was due for an upgrade I would probably wait to see what the S5 will be like. Unless something better came along.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> What do you guys think of the S4?
> 
> I am not overly impressed.


Eh, I wasn't too impressed. Oh, 8 core (4 big, 4 little) processor is cool and all, but I'm not [email protected] on my smartphone. The screen is a bit bigger, but not enough to matter too much. Idk, I guess the design is so close to the S3 that I don't see much of a (usable and important) difference. Also, the 13 mp camera doesn't have a larger sensor, so low light photography could suffer.

Eh, but the bigger battery interests me. Although the S3 has great battery life compared to the rest, I still feel it needs to be better. If I could have any phone right now, probably would be the Motorola Razr HD Maxx.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah. Only thing I don't like about my S3 is gps being iffy and AOSP roms being too buggy


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yeah. Only thing I don't like about my S3 is gps being iffy and AOSP roms being too buggy


Yeah, my GPS is kinda wonky and crazy. Also, with the newest update, my phone now tells me everytime I turn off 4g that I may not be able to use service that require network connections, even when I have wifi turned on. That is a new development.


----------



## General121

The gps + google maps saved me last night, helped me get home haha.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Just got me the 7000mAh ZeroLemon. My stock gets me 17 hours of regular usage(GPS,Twitter,Instagram,Pandora) but I needed a weekend warrior D:


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Just got me the 7000mAh ZeroLemon. My stock gets me 17 hours of regular usage(GPS,Twitter,Instagram,Pandora) but I needed a weekend warrior D:


Even though i got plan on using the Galaxy S3 for one more year I cancel my order







and said to myself i wont spend no more money on the Galaxy S3, so far i invested $112 on accessories


----------



## labnjab

A little late to the game, but I'm due for a contract renewal so I'll be picking up a pair of s3s later today. I was seriously thinking about waiting for the s4, but then decided I really didn't want to spend $400 or $500 on 2 phones (and I don't have that kind of extra cash) I can get 2 s3s for $100 and be just as happy. For what I do the, s3 is going to be plenty of phone, and still a good upgrade for my droid x2


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Just got me the 7000mAh ZeroLemon. My stock gets me 17 hours of regular usage(GPS,Twitter,Instagram,Pandora) but I needed a weekend warrior D:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though i got plan on using the Galaxy S3 for one more year I cancel my order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and said to myself i wont spend no more money on the Galaxy S3, so far i invested $112 on accessories
Click to expand...

Im pretty close too. Two $30 incipio cases, $20 screen protector(idkwhy),$10fisheye, now the battery thats $30.so yeah.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wierdo124

Why have 4G off and WiFi on? If you're connected to WiFi it won't look for a 4G connection....

Anyone else furious at the new Facebook update? Doesn't work for beans if you're not on WiFi.


----------



## General121

I either don't have the issue or don't have the update. If something like that happens ill be furious. My Wi-Fi is god awful. DSL ftw


----------



## Degree

Anyone have PAC-man ROM? If so, how do you like it?
Thinking of flashing to it, and it would be my first custom ROM


----------



## 8492

i'm guessing most of you use micro sd cards, any advice on which brands to get, what class, how to format it etc.? i'm looking for something either 32gb or 64gb that's available in canada. thanks!


----------



## wierdo124

Sandisk class 10.


----------



## 8492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Sandisk class 10.


is anything else tolerable or is sandisk and class 10 the only things that are reliable/fast enough?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8492*
> 
> is anything else tolerable or is sandisk and class 10 the only things that are reliable/fast enough?


I use some cheapo 4gb gskill mini sd that I got free a year ago from newegg


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8492*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Sandisk class 10.
> 
> 
> 
> is anything else tolerable or is sandisk and class 10 the only things that are reliable/fast enough?
Click to expand...

Sandisk is the brand, class 10 is the kind of card. It's a reliability/speed rating.

Anything will work but that's the good stuff.


----------



## 8492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Sandisk is the brand, class 10 is the kind of card. It's a reliability/speed rating.
> 
> Anything will work but that's the good stuff.


Ah yeah sorry that's what I meant, thanks for your help! That's twice in the past minute I've tried to +rep someone only to find that they're mods, you guys are awesome!


----------



## She loved E

Anyone want to convince me to get an S3 over a Nexus 4? I rally want a Nexus, but a. $300, and b. not Verizon-friendly (I'm in a contract). I kinda like the S3, but its a little big. But if I can get one for under $100 it'd be tempting.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Anyone want to convince me to get an S3 over a Nexus 4? I rally want a Nexus, but a. $300, and b. not Verizon-friendly (I'm in a contract). I kinda like the S3, but its a little big. But if I can get one for under $100 it'd be tempting.


Once sIV comes out im sire you will find sIII for under 100


----------



## wierdo124

Nexus 4 is the same size


----------



## She loved E

One other thing that's pushing me to the S3 is the camera. I've seen some killer cel pics... thats something you can't say about most phones that don't start with a little i.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> One other thing that's pushing me to the S3 is the camera. I've seen some killer cel pics... thats something you can't say about most phones that don't start with a little i.


Yeah, the iPhone 4s and 5 have probably the best quality cameras you can get. While the S3 isn't as good quality wise, it still does a really good job, so much that for most people it is good enough to replace their point and shoot cameras. Honestly, what sets Apple apart is they don't play the specs game when it comes to screen and camera. Screen size and resolution aren't direct indicators of quality. The S3's camera doesn't capture the colors as accurately, and the screen doesn't produce it as accurately as the iPhone 5 does. Apple takes the time and money to have the iPhone displays calibrated before shipping. So the iPhone is better in terms of quality in these two areas, the S3 is plenty enough to suprise most people.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Yeah, the iPhone 4s and 5 have probably the best quality cameras you can get. While the S3 isn't as good quality wise, it still does a really good job, so much that for most people it is good enough to replace their point and shoot cameras. Honestly, what sets Apple apart is they don't play the specs game when it comes to screen and camera. Screen size and resolution aren't direct indicators of quality. The S3's camera doesn't capture the colors as accurately, and the screen doesn't produce it as accurately as the iPhone 5 does. Apple takes the time and money to have the iPhone displays calibrated before shipping. So the iPhone is better in terms of quality in these two areas, the S3 is plenty enough to suprise most people.


I don't quite agree with that. I'm being unbiased as my sister, an apple lover, agreed with me in the point that my s3 seemed to have slightly better quality and better colors. We both said the colors on the iPhone looked washed out in the pictures


----------



## RX7-2nr

I kind of wish I would have gotten a Note 2 instead but I still like my S3.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I love my note 2. I never used the camera much but the other day I had to take some pictures of my car for someone to compare the damage his has, and was totally floored by how well the camera handled low light situations. The flash didn't wash out the image, and there wasn't very much grainy-ness you get in a lot of low light shots. I took some pictures in complete blackness and they came out as good as any basic point and shoot digital camera I've used.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I don't quite agree with that. I'm being unbiased as my sister, an apple lover, agreed with me in the point that my s3 seemed to have slightly better quality and better colors. We both said the colors on the iPhone looked washed out in the pictures


I agree my girl got a iphone 5 and my phone take better pics then her


----------



## wierdo124

Got a friend with an iP5 as well, pretty close if you ask me. I've got no beef with color reproduction.


----------



## Akusho

Has anybody used something similar to these battery banks:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5600mAh-Power-Bank-External-Battery-Mobile-Charger-w-LED-fr-iPhone-iPad-PSP-MP4-/200800862872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2ec0aa0298
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2600mAh-Portable-USB-External-Mobile-Battery-Charger-Power-Bank-FOR-Mobile-Phone-/170926369594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27cc016b3a

Are they any good, won't damage the battery in any way?
They are suspiciously cheap, especially the 5600mAh one.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Guys... My GS3 is being stupid. Doesn't show up in Windows when I plug it in. Nor does the USB settings options show up in the notification menu. I even done a hard reset via the recovery menu. Still nothing. I tried this on Windows 8. Doesn't work. My friends Windows 8 computer. Says USB device isn't working properly. Tried on the schools 7 computer, and it didn't show up. Basically, my friends computer shows the most "activity" of all.

I had my friend come in with his Note 2. I have just a fresh install of the Samsung drivers. My GS3 didn't work. Tried it with his cord, didn't work. Tried his Note 2 and his cord, and it showed up.

I have just done a second partition on my computer and installed a fresh copy of Windows 7. I'm getting all the drivers ready. Once I do test it, then I will be sure teh phone is the problem, though i"m already pretty sure it is.

Simply, besides reinstalling drivers, what can I do? Is there a hidden menu to reset the USB settings? After a hard reset, the USB debugging was still checked, and I find that suspicious.


----------



## wierdo124

sounds like its the phone.

RMA is in order!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> sounds like its the phone.
> 
> RMA is in order!


Isn't going to happen. My carrier done waved the f-off flag when they told me to go away with my loose noise caused by vibration.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Guys... My GS3 is being stupid. Doesn't show up in Windows when I plug it in. Nor does the USB settings options show up in the notification menu. I even done a hard reset via the recovery menu. Still nothing. I tried this on Windows 8. Doesn't work. My friends Windows 8 computer. Says USB device isn't working properly. Tried on the schools 7 computer, and it didn't show up. Basically, my friends computer shows the most "activity" of all.
> 
> I had my friend come in with his Note 2. I have just a fresh install of the Samsung drivers. My GS3 didn't work. Tried it with his cord, didn't work. Tried his Note 2 and his cord, and it showed up.
> 
> I have just done a second partition on my computer and installed a fresh copy of Windows 7. I'm getting all the drivers ready. Once I do test it, then I will be sure teh phone is the problem, though i"m already pretty sure it is.
> 
> Simply, besides reinstalling drivers, what can I do? Is there a hidden menu to reset the USB settings? After a hard reset, the USB debugging was still checked, and I find that suspicious.


For some strange reason my GS3 has never worked with the Samsung cable that came with it, I've always had to use one of the cables from my previous Moto Droid X. As soon as I hook it up I get a pop up on my PC asking how I'd like to use it, but if I use the Samsung cable I get nothing???


----------



## General121

Whenever I'm charging my phone and have Wi-Fi on, my cell service always seems to go to crap..
Even sometimes when I'm only charging it, not using Wi-Fi, my 4g/3g reception will be crap too


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Whenever I'm charging my phone and have Wi-Fi on, my cell service always seems to go to crap..
> Even sometimes when I'm only charging it, not using Wi-Fi, my 4g/3g reception will be crap too


Interesting?? Don't know why just plugging it in would have that effect?


----------



## General121

It's rather annoying


----------



## WeirdHarold

Yeah I could totally see the annoyance, I've not had much trouble with my S3. The only strange thing its ever done was to tell me that my sim card was missing or not installed?? I shut the phone off removed the sim card, it looked fine so I put it back in, powered up the phone and its never skipped a beat since. I still like mine so much I've chosen to not upgrade to the S4 until after the S3 gets Key Lime. If I still like it after that I'll probably keep it a while longer and see what 2014 brings us!


----------



## General121

I dont know what im doing. I just got this phone last winter, bought it used, but im available to upgrade in a month xD I think ill just wait till winter or longer so my parents dont get annoyed. Thatll be 3 upgrades in 3 years.
Also with mine, once it loses signal, it sometimes has issues regaining it, so i have to restart the phone. Overall a fantastic phone though.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I dont know what im doing. I just got this phone last winter, bought it used, but im available to upgrade in a month xD I think ill just wait till winter or longer so my parents dont get annoyed. Thatll be 3 upgrades in 3 years.
> Also with mine, once it loses signal, it sometimes has issues regaining it, so i have to restart the phone. Overall a fantastic phone though.


Wait for the wave if snapdragon 800 phones.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I dont know what im doing. I just got this phone last winter, bought it used, but im available to upgrade in a month xD I think ill just wait till winter or longer so my parents dont get annoyed. Thatll be 3 upgrades in 3 years.
> Also with mine, once it loses signal, it sometimes has issues regaining it, so i have to restart the phone. Overall a fantastic phone though.


Wait for the wave if snapdragon 800 phones.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I dont know what im doing. I just got this phone last winter, bought it used, but im available to upgrade in a month xD I think ill just wait till winter or longer so my parents dont get annoyed. Thatll be 3 upgrades in 3 years.
> Also with mine, once it loses signal, it sometimes has issues regaining it, so i have to restart the phone. Overall a fantastic phone though.


Possibly the person that had it before you overheated it, that could cause it to do funny things! The only way I'll take a used phone is a re-certified one from a carrier cause at least that way it has a short warranty to make sure it works good.


----------



## willywill

Anybody else thinking of getting the Note 3, i love the Galaxy S3 i don't see the reason to upgrade but i want to hop on that Tmobile $30 plan, right now am pay $80 on Verizon that's a total saving of $600 a year


----------



## General121

Make sure you will have good coverage where you will be going


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Make sure you will have good coverage where you will be going


+1 to this. I left Verizon for T-Mobile because of price and I'll be going back to Verizon because T-Mobile's service sucks. It's worth a little more money to actually be able to use my phone. My phone is virtually unusable at work. I can send a text, that's about it. I can't make a call without dropping it and my data service is a joke. It's great they have unlimited data but I can barely pull up a webpage much less stream music or anything else that requires data.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Make sure you will have good coverage where you will be going
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to this. I left Verizon for T-Mobile because of price and I'll be going back to Verizon because T-Mobile's service sucks. It's worth a little more money to actually be able to use my phone. My phone is virtually unusable at work. I can send a text, that's about it. I can't make a call without dropping it and my data service is a joke. It's great they have unlimited data but I can barely pull up a webpage much less stream music or anything else that requires data.
Click to expand...

*your complaints are only valid in the area you live/have service .. using the phone you have. Different phones have different roaming preferences which determine how they interact with the cell sites and different frequencies.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *your complaints are only valid in the area you live/have service .. using the phone you have. Different phones have different roaming preferences which determine how they interact with the cell sites and different frequencies.


That's true. I'm frustrated with the service lately so I was venting a bit. Ever since the "re-farm" the service has been much worse. I never used to have any issues. But the service is really spotty so you have to make sure you have decent service where you are. I just know for me if I have bad service I can walk 10 feet and have good service.


----------



## General121

I was more stating in the manner that in general, t mobiles service coverage is nothing near as good as verizons


----------



## superbarnie

Has anyone else tried the new Cyanogenmod 11? I installed "cm-11-20131223-NIGHTLY-d2att.zip" and seems like it uses up battery extremely quickly now. How can I fix this? Should I just flash the stable version over it?


----------



## Loosenut

did you wipe devlik cache?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## superbarnie

Yes, I'm pretty sure I wiped the dalvik cache before flashing the zip. I can wipe it again if you think it'll help. Should I?


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> Has anyone else tried the new Cyanogenmod 11? I installed "cm-11-20131223-NIGHTLY-d2att.zip" and seems like it uses up battery extremely quickly now. How can I fix this? Should I just flash the stable version over it?


Is this the first time you are putting CM11 on? I had the same issue with the first flash and thought I was going to go back to 10.2. I flashed the new nightly the next day and it fixed the issue. In fact the battery life is better than it has even been on this phone. Not sure if that will resolve your issue but it's worth trying the newest nightly before you put a stable version back on. You can just use the built in updater to update to the 20131224-NIGHTLY. I'm currently using the 11-20131221-NIGHTLY-d2tmo.


----------



## superbarnie

Okay I'm updating to "20131224-NIGHTLY-d2att" now. Also, I looked at my phone settings and actually I was running "20131215-NIGHTLY", not "20131223-NIGHTLY".


----------



## Metalbeard

I think 12/15 was about the time I first flashed to 11 so hopefully the new one works out for you. I just flashed to 20131224-NIGHTLY this morning. So far all is good.


----------



## General121

I think I'm going to try to wait for the s5 or get the lg g2.... my s3 was bought used and it's done well until now. It always failed root attempts, in the past month it's started doing this: images randomly getting partially grayed over in the gallery, and the power button not working and it'll randomly spam and pop up with the menu that comes up when you hold the power button. Both of the last 2 issues my brothers s3 had but just randomly went away. He has had his s3 since new. Any idea of s5 release so I can see if I can maybe last till then. Right now I'm really leaning to the g2


----------



## Indiegreg

Running 4.4.2 on my L710, no bugs so far, and battery drain seems fine. I got into updating my phone as my computer was down. Ahh its good to be back.


----------



## wierdo124

Screw the S5 and G2. Moto X man.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Screw the S5 and G2. Moto X man.


LOL Moto X, no SD slot, no replaceable battery. Definitely S3 if I had to choose regardless of 'quality', let alone S4 and 5.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Screw the S5 and G2. Moto X man.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Screw the S5 and G2. Moto X man.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Moto X, no SD slot, no replaceable battery. Definitely S3 if I had to choose regardless of 'quality', let alone S4 and 5.
Click to expand...

Or possibly Droid Ultra.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Screw the S5 and G2. Moto X man.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Moto X, no SD slot, no replaceable battery. Definitely S3 if I had to choose regardless of 'quality', let alone S4 and 5.
Click to expand...

You sound like someone who hasn't used one.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Screw the S5 and G2. Moto X man.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> LOL Moto X, no SD slot, no replaceable battery. Definitely S3 if I had to choose regardless of 'quality', let alone S4 and 5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Or possibly Droid Ultra.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You sound like someone who hasn't used one.


In the end it all comes down to personal preference, what you personally like or dislike about the device in question


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You sound like someone who hasn't used one.


I dont have the money to jump from phone to phone just to "test" things out... I read reviews and know what things I can or cannot use in real world use... the swappable batteries have been a life saver when we had our S3's... Just switched to the note 3 and havent looked back...i am not a huge fan of touchwiz and know that the nexus line has the sweet pure andriod experience(i have the nexus7 2013 edition), but lack of sd card slot and not being able to swap batteries(saved my bacon more than once on my s3) it is more my perference... I myself prefer such options in my devices, if they are available...


----------



## wierdo124

I'll trade an sd slot and removable battery for the ability to enjoy my phone without rooting and ROMing it any day of the week.


----------



## anubis1127

Still rockin my good ole S3. Funny you gents mention the SD slot and removable batteries, that was one of the selling points for me when I got the S3, and yet I rarely use the sdcard and never take out my battery.

Been running the same CM ROM forever (since like Nov) just because I got bored with that scene.

I could easily use and enjoy a moto x, Motorola build quality is top notch compared to these cheap plastic S3s.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Still on my S3 that I bought day one. Have pulled the battery plenty of times and have made a lot of use of the SD slot, put a 64gb card in shortly after buying it and have made good use of it.

Have had this thing almost 2 years now (Jun 27th 2012) and won't be upgrading until I see the specs on the Note 4. The S3 is on small to me now. I want something between the size of the S3 and my Nexus 7.

As for enjoying it without rooting and ROMing, I've been able to fully enjoy my phone without doing either. Haven't bothered.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Still on my S3 that I bought day one. Have pulled the battery plenty of times and have made a lot of use of the SD slot, put a 64gb card in shortly after buying it and have made good use of it.
> 
> Have had this thing almost 2 years now (Jun 27th 2012) and won't be upgrading until I see the specs on the Note 4. The S3 is on small to me now. I want something between the size of the S3 and my Nexus 7.
> 
> As for enjoying it without rooting and ROMing, I've been able to fully enjoy my phone without doing either. Haven't bothered.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I have already upgraded to the Note3...loving the much better battery life and it seems more snappy than the S3....also loving the increased real estate on resolution on my screen too boot...and the 13MP camera is a nice bonus as well...the stylus has already proven useful to the spouse....she got rear ended this morning...and rather than hunt down a pen and paper...she simply whipped out the stylus and took the persons information down


----------



## noor100

samsug galaxy s3 is better and faster than samsung galaxy s2


----------



## Jellystab

I just recently upgraded to the S3 and it's been a great phone for me.


----------

